# The X-books discussion thread



## The Rook (Nov 16, 2007)

Why don't we have an X-Men thread?  Even after Civil War, X-Men is marvels biggest franchise.

Right now you have got about 10 books running.  Books like X-Factor and Astonishing are some of the best running books Marvel has right now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

Great Thread! 

I was just reading some of my old "New X-Men (X-Men vol 2)" comics yesterday. I still think that that particular series is the best. So, I chose that poll option. But if that is for current X-Books I'll go with New X-Men (the Academy X bunch). I like how everything bad always seem to happen to such good kids. They persevere but, they don't always come out unscathed. 

I just got caught up on the entire Decimation event so the new X-Factor is starting to become one of my favorites. As for Excalibur...


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 17, 2007)

It is hard to say for me.  I have liked the Uncanny issues in the past, but currently I am not reading any of them ongoing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> It is hard to say for me. I have liked the Uncanny issues in the past, *but currently I am not reading any of them ongoing.*


Not even Messiah Complex?


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 17, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Not even Messiah Complex?



No, what is it about?

The main thing I am getting right now is Thor and Marvel Zombies.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

You remember at the end of House of M, Scarlet Witch did the whole "No More Mutants" thing that pretty much destroyed the "x-gene". Well, two years later a new powerful mutant baby is born. Now the X-Men, the Marauders, the Reavers and the Purifiers are trying to get to it first. It's a 13 part x-book crossover


*Spoiler*: __ 



no spoilers for you. 
October 2007

MC01 - Messiah Complex Oneshot
November 2007

MC02 - Uncanny X-Men 492
MC03 - X-Factor 25
MC04 - New X-Men 44
MC05 - X-Men 205
December 2007

MC06 - Uncanny X-Men 493
MC07 - X-Factor 26
MC08 - New X-Men 45
MC09 - X-Men 206
X-Men Messiah Complex - Mutant Files
Marvel Spotlight: Messiah Complex
January 2008

MC10 - Uncanny X-Men 494
MC11 - X-Factor 27
MC12 - New X-Men 46
MC13 - X-Men 207



 
Excalibur wasn't invited cause they suck. Wolverine even thinks so. 
*looking for proof*


----------



## Lal Mirch (Nov 17, 2007)

I've been picking up the X-books lately due to Messiah complex starting. Before that I only followed New X-Men and X-Factor. 

On the note of New X-men... It's steadily improving and becoming an enjoyable read again.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 17, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> You remember at the end of House of M, Scarlet Witch did the whole "No More Mutants" thing that pretty much destroyed the "x-gene". Well, two years later a new powerful mutant baby is born. Now the X-Men, the Marauders, the Reavers and the Purifiers are trying to get to it first. It's a 13 part x-book crossover
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You've caught my interest.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

Lal Mirch said:


> I've been picking up the X-books lately due to Messiah complex starting. Before that I only followed New X-Men and X-Factor.
> 
> On the note of New X-men... It's steadily improving and becoming an enjoyable read again.


I just got into X-Factor Layla Miller is funny, yet creepy so far (I'm at book 4). I kinda hate how they redesigned Wolfsbane's human form. She was so awesome like this.



Juggernaut said:


> You've caught my interest. Thanks for the reply.


You're welcome. Check your inbox


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 17, 2007)

I thought Spider-Man was Marvel's biggest title?


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 17, 2007)

X-Men have more running titles than Spider-Man. Although it can be argued that Spider-Man's more popular than the X-Men.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 17, 2007)

Not at this current space in time. X-Men has always been Marvel's biggest franchise. I mean besides a few points in time when Spider-Man gained popularity based on who was writing him, he has never really made a big challenger to the X-Men dominance at Marvel.

I think the most recent popularity with Spider-Man was spawned by the movies, but this popularity really only supported Ultimate Spider-Man in any significant way, as the main Spider-Man titles were still seen as confusing to new-comers.This will probably change after BND when his status-quo is reset.

I'd say the top X-Men titles right now are...

Astonishing
Uncanny
X-Factor

New X-Men and Excalibur are really losing edge. Excalibur just sucks, I mean it's last incarnation was alright, with Prof. X and Magneto, but this attempt to return to it's roots has failed utterly. IMO Excalibur needs to just accept it's place as more of a British version of the Avengers than an X-Book.

New X-Men...really the only problem is that 50 characters die like every issue. I can't really get used to the book, because the main cast always changes around frequently, and unlike Uncanny X-Men, there is no real chance that the characters will return.

I'd say...my favorite right now is Astonishing, I mean it is just so good. It just has that Timeless X-Men feel to it, that just makes it easy to read regardless if it fits with the current timeline. I mean a book like Mighty Avengers pisses me off when it doesn't fit into continuinity, but Astonishing, I can handle because it is good enough.

X-Factor is a close second. I mean it is funny, and it actually looks at all the crap the X-Men have done in the last year right in the face. Other books sort of avoid the subject of M-Day and House of M and refocus on stuff from the pre-Morrison days.

X-Factor actually touches on the subject of Mutants who lost there powers from all angles, how M-Day affects the world day to day, and extends on plotlines such as Son of M, that really should be more important, but aren't.

Quicksilver is a main villian in X-Factor, in other books he is a footnote, despite the fact of what he did during House of M. 

Uncanny has Brubaker...really that is all I need to say.

Adjectiveless...we don't talk about Adjectiveless X-Men


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> New X-Men and Excalibur are really losing edge. Excalibur just sucks, I mean it's last incarnation was alright, with Prof. X and Magneto, but this attempt to return to it's roots has failed utterly. IMO Excalibur needs to just accept it's place as more of a British version of the Avengers than an X-Book.
> 
> New X-Men...really the only problem is that 50 characters die like every issue. I can't really get used to the book, because the main cast always changes around frequently, and unlike Uncanny X-Men, there is no real chance that the characters will return.


I agree with you on Excalibur, I wish they all got killed by something terrible. As for New X-Men; it's as it should be. People die and STAY DEAD. With this unheard of Marvel concept, of couse they need to "replenish the lines" so to speak.


NeoDMC said:


> I'd say...my favorite right now is Astonishing, I mean it is just so good. It just has that Timeless X-Men feel to it, that just makes it easy to read regardless if it fits with the current timeline. I mean a book like Mighty Avengers pisses me off when it doesn't fit into continuinity, but Astonishing, I can handle because it is good enough.


Astonishing could be better... 


NeoDMC said:


> X-Factor is a close second. I mean it is funny, and it actually looks at all the crap the X-Men have done in the last year right in the face. Other books sort of avoid the subject of M-Day and House of M and refocus on stuff from the pre-Morrison days.
> 
> X-Factor actually touches on the subject of Mutants who lost there powers from all angles, how M-Day affects the world day to day, and extends on plotlines such as Son of M, that really should be more important, but aren't.
> 
> Quicksilver is a main villian in X-Factor, in other books he is a footnote, despite the fact of what he did during House of M.


I just started reading X-Factor the other day. It's been pretty good so far.


NeoDMC said:


> Uncanny has Brubaker...really that is all I need to say.


You should really say more, I have no idead who or what Brubaker is. 


NeoDMC said:


> Adjectiveless...we don't talk about Adjectiveless X-Men


The Hectacomb/ Cable & Deadpool tie-in was ok. Other than that _"we don't talk about Adjectiveless X-Men" _


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 17, 2007)

Wolverine's name for Excalibur was Excalisuck, I was cracking up when he told Armor he was demoting her to them.

I could stand all the deaths in New X-Men until the Limbo arc, where they started killing characters, reviving them, then killing them off again multiple times in the same issue. Not to mention the new artwork makes my eyes bleed. According to the end of X-Factor, another dies this week, but they will probably be healed so they can kill 'em off again.

I got all of Exiles a couple weeks ago, read through that, and loved it. I am kinda disappointed they are mixing up the roster after Die by the Sword, but that is the nature of the Exiles.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> Wolverine's name for Excalibur was Excalisuck, I was cracking up when he told Armor he was demoting her to them.
> 
> *I could stand all the deaths in New X-Men until the Limbo arc, where they started killing characters, reviving them, then killing them off again multiple times in the same issue.* Not to mention the new artwork makes my eyes bleed. According to the end of X-Factor, another dies this week, but they will probably be healed so they can kill 'em off again.


Dude, that's what happens in Hell or so I imagine and yes the new art work is a major turn-off (Except for Santo, it suits him well) compared to the guys that did the earlier issues. 
My level of nerd-dom isn't strong enough from me to remember the names of writers and artists 


Dietsunkist said:


> I got all of Exiles a couple weeks ago, read through that, and loved it. I am kinda disappointed they are mixing up the roster after Die by the Sword, but that is the nature of the Exiles.


I only read the House of M tie-ins but it was pretty good. Beak was always one of my favorite "ugly" characters, he never seemed to catch a break. lol


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 18, 2007)

xingzup19 said:


> X-Men have more running titles than Spider-Man. Although it can be argued that Spider-Man's more popular than the X-Men.



That doesn't mean it's more popular. Wolverine is easily more popular than the Avengers as a whole but he only has 1 title while the Avengers has 2


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2007)

X-Factor is by far the best.

Astonishing would get props from me if it came out on any sort of regular basis.

None of the main X-titles (adjectiveless and Uncanny) are better than "Okay".

Excalibur is pretty weak.

Exiles sucks.

I don't read Wolverine or Wolverine: Origins, but from what I gather they suck.

New X-Men's last 2-issue arc has some hope, but it has been sucking hardcore before that <insert standard rant about the downfall of the New X-Men after House of M here>.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 18, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That doesn't mean it's more popular. Wolverine is easily more popular than the Avengers as a whole but he only has 1 title while the Avengers has 2



Actually the Avengers has like 5...Civil War expanded the franchise...beyond what was really neccessary if I want to be honest. I mean New Avengers and Mighty Avengers would be enough, however Initiative is at least readable.

And then we have stuff that is rumored to return but has yet to make a comeback. Like Young Avengers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 18, 2007)

Where exactly does the latest Astonishing X-Men fit in the X-timeline?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Where exactly does the latest Astonishing X-Men fit in the X-timeline?



As of last I heard, it's taking place in some indefinite point in the near future.  When they finish the arc (next issue) they're supposed to establish clearly when it takes place (since one of the X-men doesn't come back apparently).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh, ok. Thanks. I was wondering because of how many students were in the mansion when Casandra Nova "returned".


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 18, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Actually the Avengers has like 5...Civil War expanded the franchise...beyond what was really neccessary if I want to be honest. I mean New Avengers and Mighty Avengers would be enough, however Initiative is at least readable.
> 
> And then we have stuff that is rumored to return but has yet to make a comeback. Like Young Avengers.



Well that's just proving my point


----------



## RoguefanAM (Nov 19, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:
			
		

> That doesn't mean it's more popular. Wolverine is easily more popular than the Avengers as a whole but he only has 1 title while the Avengers has 2



X-men _is_ more popular than Spider-Man, otherwise it wouldn't be Marvel's biggest franchise and generally do better in other entertainment mediums such as the cartoons/movies. Spider-Man IS more _iconic_ than the X-men, though. That's because he's simply easier to market as he's just _one_ character, which is why you see him on bunches of t-shirts and other marketable merchandise.


@LIL_M0: I think I remember it being said that Astionishing takes place before before Messiah CompleX.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 19, 2007)

RoguefanAM said:


> X-men _is_ more popular than Spider-Man, otherwise it wouldn't be Marvel's biggest franchise



Again I reiterate, more titles =/= more sales. Are you telling me titles like X-Factor and New X-Men are ripping up the sales charts?



> and generally do better in other entertainment mediums such as the cartoons/movies.



From Wikipedia

X-Men = over 296 million
X-2 = 407.5 million
Last Stand =  over 459 million

Spider-Man = 821 million
Spider-Man 2 = 783.8 million
Spider-Man 3 = 890 million

Yeah.....what?



> Spider-Man IS more _iconic_ than the X-men, though. That's because he's simply easier to market as he's just _one_ character, which is why you see him on bunches of t-shirts and other marketable merchandise.



Doesn't matter the reason, my point is that Spider-Man is more 'bigger' than X-Men


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 19, 2007)

Spiderman is Marvel's biggest Superhero.

When you think Marvel, you think Spiderman.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Spiderman is Marvel's biggest Superhero.
> 
> *When you think Marvel, you think Spiderman.*


Personal preference disproves this statement. 

When I think Marvel, I think Stan Lee... then Wolverine.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm going by popular opinion, not my personal preference.

Even people who never read a comic know who Spiderman is, but I've run into people who can't even name one X-man, or know who they are.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 19, 2007)

Well I go by sells...so X-Men is #1 in Marvel by far...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 19, 2007)

And how are you comparing the sells?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 19, 2007)

Basically every comic ever sold under the name.

It's sort of unfair since there are at least 5 X-Men books at any one time, while there are usually only 2-3 Spider-Man books.

But business is never fair. Business is giving you the buisness...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 19, 2007)

What's the highest grossing x-men comic? Uncanny?

I would just compare the highest out of both.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, probably Uncanny or Adjectiveless. I put $50 on either beating ASM, since I'm too lazy to actually looking up the sales figures.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Nov 20, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:
			
		

> Again I reiterate, more titles =/= more sales. Are you telling me titles like X-Factor and New X-Men are ripping up the sales charts?



Maybe not, but in this case, more titles = more sales. I mean, the X-titles have what? Eleven titles? Most selling in the 50k range or above. And Spider-Man only has a measly three...that just isn't fair.



			
				omg laser pew pew! said:
			
		

> From Wikipedia
> 
> X-Men = over 296 million
> X-2 = 407.5 million
> ...



Ugh, Wiki? Shouldn't you know by now that Wiki isn't a reliable site? I get movie numbers by looking over at Yahoo!movies, and there...X-men do better than Spider-Man. So...yeah, what?



> Doesn't matter the reason, my point is that Spider-Man is more 'bigger' than X-Men



And I'm saying it isn't.



			
				omg laser pew pew! said:
			
		

> *What's the highest grossing x-men comic?* Uncanny?
> 
> I would just compare the highest out of both.



Why would you do that? The X-men are a _franchise_, not a single comic.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 20, 2007)

Also doesn't change the fact that Giant-Sized X-Men #1 is the best selling comic of all time.

This includes DC and Marvel titles...that has to count for something.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 20, 2007)

RoguefanAM said:


> Maybe not, but in this case, more titles = more sales. I mean, the X-titles have what? Eleven titles? Most selling in the 50k range or above. And Spider-Man only has a measly three...that just isn't fair.



As Tifa said, comparing ASM with the highest X-Men title is more fair. Otherwise I'll have to pull in every Spider-Man spinoff



> Ugh, Wiki? Shouldn't you know by now that Wiki isn't a reliable site? I get movie numbers by looking over at Yahoo!movies, and there...X-men do better than Spider-Man. So...yeah, what?



I hate that arguement. I want to smash people that say it. Yes it's _possible_ that the wiki can have incorrect information but with the huge amount of people tirelessly reverting vandals and requesting proof to any claim, it's damn accurate. Anyway since you don't trust wiki, do you trust these numbers?













I can't see how you could have mixed those numbers up. Maybe if you compared the X-men trilogy with a single Spider-Man movie then yeah that's possible.



> And I'm saying it isn't.



Considering that Spider-Man *is* Marvel's flagship character (much like Superman = DC) Spidey will always be bigger. It might someday throttle Spidey is sales but the fact will remain that Spidey is more well known across the globe



> Why would you do that? The X-men are a _franchise_, not a single comic.



Then I'll bring in all the Venom titles (which would throttle most of the X-Men titles alone in sales), Black Cat, Spider-Girl, Spectacular Spider-Man, Toxin, Family etc etc. Right _now_ X-Men has more titles but if you're talking about the franchise as a _whole_ then I would put my money on Spidey being bigger


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 20, 2007)

None of the Venom titles would make the list...hell Power Man would beat Venom in sells.

If I had to put series to series, yes Amazing Spider-Man has the most sells. But franchise? The only other contenders in Spider-Man are Web of and Friendly Neighborhood.

But X-Men has...

X-Men
Uncanny X-Men
X-Factor
X-Force
New Mutants
Excalibur

and then we take the Ultimate titles.

USM beats UXM by a large amount although I believe Mark Miller beat Brian Bendis in sells each time during his run.


----------



## The Rook (Nov 20, 2007)

People keep forgetting Astonishing, it's the X-book with the most sales.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Nov 20, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:
			
		

> As Tifa said, comparing ASM with the highest X-Men title is more fair. Otherwise I'll have to pull in every Spider-Man spinoff



Neo basically proved my point with the comic sales numbers, so I'm not gonna bother with that. As for the movies...



> I hate that arguement. I want to smash people that say it. Yes it's possible that the wiki can have incorrect information but with the huge amount of people tirelessly reverting vandals and requesting proof to any claim, it's damn accurate. Anyway since you don't trust wiki, do you trust these numbers?



People _wouldn't_ have a problem with it, if it _didn't_ happen often.



> X-Men = 296 million
> 
> X-2 = 407 million
> 
> ...



I didn't, I already told you I looked to Yahoo!Movies to judge which one was more popular. To be honest, I only looked at the number of reviews for each movie to asertain the popularity. I compared both movies and the X-men movies have a higher number of reviews than the Spider-Man movies, generally. Though, I will admit that you're right, I just checked some box office sites and Spider-Man is consistently placed higher than X-men. 

I almost can't believe that they make twice as much money in the box office as the X-men movies do...

However, it's evident that the X-men is more successful in comics. So...?

Game's is another medium you might want to take it account when comparing the two. Of the Spider-Man video games, off the top of my head I can only think of the newest Spider-Man friends and/or foes game, the N64 game, and the three Spidey movie games. While the X-men have legends 1 & 2, Mutant Academy, Next Dimension, X-men vs. Street Fighter (I don't know if I should count this one or not, since it does have street fighter characters...), and the X3 movie game. I'm sure there's dozen's more for each franchise. Though, I _really_ do not think that counting the number of games each has had is an accurate way of telling which is more successful in the video game area. Maybe if we could gather the gross amount each franchise has made off of each game...? But that's WAY more work then I really care to do for something as trivial as arguing which is more popular, for me at least. If you can think of something else easier and/or faster (though please do not suggest to compare the top selling games from each franchise ), I guess we could try it that way...



			
				The Rook said:
			
		

> People keep forgetting Astonishing, it's the X-book with the most sales.



Maybe if it didn't come out every two years, people wouldn't forget that it exists.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 20, 2007)

Spiderman has like 10 or more different games.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 20, 2007)

^ They all suck too.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 20, 2007)

No, not really.

I doubt you've even played most of them.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 20, 2007)

All right, screw this, I'm tired of arguing, and watching people argue about this.

*So here's the plan.*

We're gonna rob every Casino, in Las Vegas...in one night.

What do ya say?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 20, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> None of the Venom titles would make the list...hell Power Man would beat Venom in sells.



Bull freaking crap.

How many 'Venom' series has there been? How many Venom titles has there been and how many X-Factors and other spin-offs have there been? He's been around longer than most of the X crew



> If I had to put series to series, yes Amazing Spider-Man has the most sells. But franchise? The only other contenders in Spider-Man are Web of and Friendly Neighborhood.
> 
> But X-Men has...
> 
> ...



There's also Spectacular, Peter Parker Spider-Man and a host of titles that were around before I was into comics. 



RoguefanAM said:


> Neo basically proved my point with the comic sales numbers, so I'm not gonna bother with that. As for the movies...



I would at least like some figures, like I have done myself.



> People _wouldn't_ have a problem with it, if it _didn't_ happen often.



People? Who are people? Are they the cynics and skeptics like you? The people who are willing to vandalise a site that brings the collective efforts of the community to enrich the world with knowledge? Why do you disgrace wikis? Is it because it happened once then that must mean it happens all the time? Is that the reason why? You have no foundation for saying wikipedia is unreliable because you do not understand how it works. You only look at a entry and not at the bibliography or the amount of people tirelessly working behind the scenes. I'd be damned if I let anyone keep this ignorant attitude about wikipedia.



> I didn't, I already told you I looked to Yahoo!Movies to judge which one was more popular. To be honest, I only looked at the number of reviews for each movie to asertain the popularity. I compared both movies and the X-men movies have a higher number of reviews than the Spider-Man movies, generally.







> However, it's evident that the X-men is more successful in comics. So...?



I still want figures. Numbers is the bottom line here.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 21, 2007)

Spectacular always sold abysmally poor. But then again, it has been around almost as long as Amazing, thus I would replace Friendly Neighborhood with it.

However this still doesn't change that it is considered the "B" spidey book, to Amazing's "A" status.

There is no real "A" X-Men book, there are only alternatives.

BUT ABOVE ALL THIS

Lets agree that the X-Men are probably Marvels main setting topography. I mean, besides all this M-Day crap that is going on right now...could you really imagine Marvel without Mutants?

Mutants are one of the main things that seperate the Marvel and DC universe.



> How many 'Venom' series has there been? How many Venom titles has there been and how many X-Factors and other spin-offs have there been? He's been around longer than most of the X crew



Do you even know what you're talking about? X-Factor has been around almost as long as X-Men...hell it was the alternative to Uncanny way back when. It was where most of the original X-Men went to when Xavier created a new X-team, this was the status quo until all the X-teams were brought back, Xavier's Institue for Gifted Youngsters was renamed Xavier's Institue of Higher Learning, and Blue and Gold teams were created for the X-Men.

X-Factor Investigations is just a new incarnation of this age-old team. X-Factor has always been about a team of mutants who don't see eye to eye with Xavier, or the X-Men, but aren't evil, and want to save people on their own terms.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 21, 2007)

X-factor started in the late 80's.

When you say it started almost the same time as X-men you don't mean the creation of X-men characters, do you?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 21, 2007)

Havoc said:


> X-factor started in the late 80's.
> 
> When you say it started almost the same time as X-men you don't mean the creation of X-men characters, do you?



Adjectivless

I guess I should use that when refering to the comic...and I think X-Factor started before that as well.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 21, 2007)

Ah ok, just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Id (Nov 21, 2007)

My personal favorite has bin X-Men/Avengers Crossover Bloodties

The art, and plot was great back in those days


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 21, 2007)

If I ever talk about the X-Men as a contiuous book from the 60's I'll use Uncanny, since I consider there first issues as part of Uncanny regardless of the title.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 21, 2007)

According to the Feb. Marvel solicits, Adjectiveless gains an adjective after Messiah Complex. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



X-Men Legacy


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 21, 2007)

Gay adjective.

Might as well bring back Xtreme X-Men than some gay shit like that.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 21, 2007)

i believe Apocalypse was introduced in X-factor...goes to show how old that title really is.

crap, did i miss the X-factor convo?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 21, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Spectacular always sold abysmally poor. But then again, it has been around almost as long as Amazing, thus I would replace Friendly Neighborhood with it.
> 
> However this still doesn't change that it is considered the "B" spidey book, to Amazing's "A" status.
> 
> ...



yeah sure wuteva ur ghey



> Mutants are one of the main things that seperate the Marvel and DC universe.



That is true 



> Do you even know what you're talking about? X-Factor has been around almost as long as X-Men...hell it was the alternative to Uncanny way back when. It was where most of the original X-Men went to when Xavier created a new X-team, this was the status quo until all the X-teams were brought back, Xavier's Institue for Gifted Youngsters was renamed Xavier's Institue of Higher Learning, and Blue and Gold teams were created for the X-Men.
> 
> X-Factor Investigations is just a new incarnation of this age-old team. X-Factor has always been about a team of mutants who don't see eye to eye with Xavier, or the X-Men, but aren't evil, and want to save people on their own terms.



I worded myself badly there, what I meant was a title that was hardly a 'top-tier' book. The main X-Men titles are the ones with 'X' and 'Men' in it, just like the main Spidey comic is Amazing and not 'Marvel Knights'/'Sensational' etc etc. 

Well really at the end of the day, the X-Men comics _might_ (I still want figures proving so) sell more but the movies will have wiped off any advantage it could have had.

And Havoc is gay.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 21, 2007)

So I found a pic on deviant art and it made me wonder: Where was Storm during the "no costume" era? I liked reading X-Men the most during that time and I'm sure she would've been and awesome addition. 

By the way, here's the pic i was talking about.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Nov 21, 2007)

NeoDMC said:
			
		

> All right, screw this, I'm tired of arguing, and *watching people argue about this.*
> 
> So here's the plan.
> 
> ...



Sorry, Neo, but I'm a stubborn person. Heh, one the reason's Rogue's one of my favorite characters is because she's just as stubborn as I am. Though, _I think_ I got her beat in the stubborness department. 




			
				omg laser pew pew! said:
			
		

> I would at least like some figures, like I have done myself.



*Sigh* Fine!

source: 

Let's look at the Spidey comics that made it into the TOP 100 for Oct 07', alright?

Amazing Spider-Girl  35.31k
Ultimate Spider-Man  98.08k
Friendly Neighborhood Spider-Man 146.79k 

...And that's it.

As for the X-men.

X-men Messiah CompleX One Shot 131.57k
Uncanny X-men 113.86k
X-men 110.96k
Ultimate X-men 83.8k
X-factor 69.25k
New X-men 65.89k
X-men Emperor Vulcan 55.87k (temp)
X-men Die by the Sword 50.93k (temp)
Exiles 36.93k
New Excalibur 35.05k

Do I even need to add them up? Spidey get's slaughtered.



> People? Who are people? Are they the cynics and skeptics like you? The people who are willing to vandalise a site that brings the collective efforts of the community to enrich the world with knowledge? Why do you disgrace wikis? Is it because it happened once then that must mean it happens all the time? Is that the reason why? You have no foundation for saying wikipedia is unreliable because you do not understand how it works. You only look at a entry and not at the bibliography or the amount of people tirelessly working behind the scenes. I'd be damned if I let anyone keep this ignorant attitude about wikipedia.



I may be a cynic, but at least I'm not foolish enough to think people won't purposely try and sabotage a site just because they can. The world isn't perfect, and neither are people. Try and defend it all you like, the fact is that Wiki makes it for too easy for people to put in wrong/stupid/biased information into it. Let's see you try and turn in a paper with Wiki as one of you sources, and you'll see that your teacher/professor/boss won't take it as a reliable source. It may be a fast way to get information and is somewhat of an accurate site, but when it comes right down to it, it's not reliable.



> Guess what rottentomatoes rated the best comic book movie?



Why are you still arguing this, did I not just post that you were right?



> I still want figures. Numbers is the bottom line here.



For what, the comics? Look up.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> So I found a pic on deviant art and it made me wonder: Where was Storm during the "no costume" era? I liked reading X-Men the most during that time and I'm sure she would've been and awesome addition.
> 
> By the way, here's the pic i was talking about.



The thing about Grant Morrison's run was that it was meant to change everything.

Joe Q. gave Morrison the reigns in order to return the X-Men to the blockbuster stage it had been a decade before. He got his wish. Unfortunatly he hated what Morrison had done with the story. So he retconned Morrison's run into oblivion and negated several aspects that made Grant's run successful. Thus Joe Q. got his cake and ate it too.

Storm was part of Xtreme X-Men during this era.

She looked like this.



IMO her and Rogue were at there hottest during this time.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh, I read a book from X-Treme in the library a while back but I didn't know it ran as the same time as New X-Men. 

Speaking of Storm. I just found out about a mini called Ororo: Before the Storm. It looks interesting. Anyone read it?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 21, 2007)

When Morrison came, Joe Q. offered Claremont Uncanny X-Men (and becoming Morrison's bitch), or a third X-title that he would be able to do whatever he wanted with the characters Morrison didn't want to use.

Thus X-treme X-Men were born.

Claremont writes Excalibur and Exiles now...so he sucks anyways.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 21, 2007)

So this means X-Treme is about the same "quality reading" as Excalibur... Damn!


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 21, 2007)

Lets just say...the first arc was about looking for diaries.

Good art though. The bright colors were nice.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 21, 2007)

The one I read had Bishop in it. I can't remember much as far as the plot, but you're right. Good art and bright colors were nice.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 21, 2007)

RoguefanAM said:


> *Sigh* Fine!
> 
> source:
> 
> ...



Again you're comparing pretty much the X-Men comics at their prime with Spidey comics are one of their lowest. Expecially this month where they didn't even have their best comics out. I'd like to make some changes in a years time once they've finished all their stupid House of M crap and then we'll see how many titles they have.



> I may be a cynic, but at least I'm not foolish enough to think people won't purposely try and sabotage a site just because they can. The world isn't perfect, and neither are people.


 
Have you not read anything I said? If you look at pretty much any wikipedia page, it has a segment purely dedicated to the bibliography (which most of the time is links to websites that actually have that number). Just because _you_ don't think it's reputable then it hardly means it isn't. 



> Try and defend it all you like, the fact is that Wiki makes it for too easy for people to put in wrong/stupid/biased information into it. Let's see you try and turn in a paper with Wiki as one of you sources, and you'll see that your teacher/professor/boss won't take it as a reliable source. It may be a fast way to get information and is somewhat of an accurate site, but when it comes right down to it, it's not reliable.


[/quote]

Have you even used it? Have you seen the pages that are incorrect or biased and whatnot? All those pages have a disclaimer on them stating that they are possibly biased/incorrect/requires verification. And in fact for a assignment I did for university about books, their authors and the way on classifying them, I used wikipedia for pretty much all the info and I was told I had one of the highest marks for that unit. 

I don't want to hear anymore of this 'unreliable' rubbish because all the links I posted for those movie figures _were_ from wikipedia.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm sorry...but supporting TOW is supporting faggotry that I will not allow in this thread even if I have not made it.

Retract your statement or prepare to die.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 22, 2007)

What's TOW?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 22, 2007)

When you wreck your car you get it towed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 22, 2007)

​


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 22, 2007)

So the outcome of Messiah CompleX, apparently, leads to the cancellation of X-Men and New X-Men. There are no scheduled releases for either of the two titles for the month of February.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 22, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> So the outcome of Messiah CompleX, apparently, leads to the cancellation of X-Men and New X-Men. There are no scheduled releases for either of the two titles for the month of February.



I think X-Men is getting renamed to "X-Men: Legacy"

Rather it's slated to come out with issue 208 in February, so unless it has a very busy January month it's replacing something 

Good catch on New X-men, though they might just not have a comic out in February for some reason.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 22, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> *I think X-Men is getting renamed to "X-Men: Legacy"*
> 
> *Rather it's slated to come out with issue 208 in February, so unless it has a very busy January month it's replacing something*
> 
> Good catch on New X-men, though they might just not have a comic out in February for some reason.


 
Ok, I see Legacy (208) now. No clue what it's about though because it's "classified until the end of Messiah Complex".


----------



## Havoc (Nov 22, 2007)

X-men Legacy focuses on the life of Deadpool and Cable's love child.

And his rise to power.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 22, 2007)

Lil Mo don't you ever fucking neg me.

You see my rep, LOOK AT IT!

I WILL FUCK YOU UP!

ok bye guys, gonna be gone for awhile.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 22, 2007)

So New X-Men is getting the can...can't say I didn't see this coming.

X-Force is pulling in X-23, and I suppose the popular ones will be sprinkled across the other books (so basically X-23 is going to X-Force and the other ones are going to wallow in side-character hell).

X-Men Legacy...still say it's a gay title. Is the book still Rogue's team, or is it shuffling?


----------



## The Rook (Nov 22, 2007)

What's a New X-Men book without a student getting maimed or killed?  I'm pretty sure Blindfold wasn't using her powers, she just new by being on the team he was bound to be sent to the infirmary.

I really wish MC told in a more episodic way, as opposed to going through so many storylines at once.  I also don't get the baby plot device at times.  Even its birth should be making a couple characters scratch their heads.  If it used its powers at birth wouldn't it technically be a "throwback" like Madrox?  What exactly are the X-Men going to do with it?  I know Sinister would be eager to run as many tests as possible on the kid, but he also has the whole future thing going on so he's interested with other things at the moment than just testing.  Why would the baby's birth suddenly cause timelines to sprout up?  If the baby had effect on the future would those timelines exist before the baby was going to be born simply because it was going to be born eventually?

So what we know is that this baby is able to alter reality showcase its powers at birth and its unbelievably powerful.  

Wasn't there word about Jean Grey coming back via Messiah Complex?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 22, 2007)

The Rook said:


> Wasn't there word about Jean Grey coming back via Messiah Complex?





10 Chars


----------



## RoguefanAM (Nov 22, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:
			
		

> Again you're comparing pretty much the X-Men comics at their prime with Spidey comics are one of their lowest. Expecially this month where they didn't even have their best comics out. I'd like to make some changes in a years time once they've finished all their stupid House of M crap and then we'll see how many titles they have.



*shakes head* The X-men aren't dealing with HoM anymore, that was a year or more ago. From what I've read of your posts, it sounds like you don't even know what's going on with current X-men comics, so...why are you here?

As for the X-men being in their 'prime', what's make you think that? The number of X-titles? The X-men have always had a lot of titles. And while they are going through a crossover, that doesn't mean they're in their prime. In fact, many people I've seen in other message complain that X-men aren't what they used be. They used to a regular #1 seller, but now they're consistently topped by Avengers, which is what Marvel assigns all their top writer's to nowadays. The only 'big name' writer they have now is that buffy writer guy, and his stuff doesn't even come out on time. So...yeah, X-men at their prime, no. 

Also, what makes you think Spidey at his lowest? He's selling pretty well, the lack of titles is just Marvel stream-lining the franchise. They're gonna do the same thing to the X-franchise after Messiah CompleX. Though they'll still have more titles than Spidey.



> Have you not read anything I said? If you look at pretty much any wikipedia page, it has a segment purely dedicated to the bibliography (which most of the time is links to websites that actually have that number). Just because you don't think it's reputable then it hardly means it isn't.



_I_ am not the only that thinks Wikipedia isn't reliable. Hence my example. And while Wiki does have a segment purely for bibliography, not everyone who edits the site posts their sources. Which is why it's not reliable.



> Have you even used it? Have you seen the pages that are incorrect or biased and whatnot? All those pages have a disclaimer on them stating that they are possibly biased/incorrect/requires verification. And in fact for a assignment I did for university about books, their authors and the way on classifying them, I used wikipedia for pretty much all the info and I was told I had one of the highest marks for that unit.



Funny, I did the exact same thing and had my paper criticized because of it.  



> I don't want to hear anymore of this 'unreliable' rubbish because all the links I posted for those movie figures were from wikipedia.



Wiki's unreliable.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 22, 2007)

Tired of this discussion, lets talk about Messiah Complex.

Anyone read X-Factor...whole lot of nothing like in Uncanny but I don't think things will get underway until next month when the books rollover again.

I have no freakin idea how Layla is going to get back...

Did Cyclops...blast one of his students in the face? Seemed a little extreme granting that they just wanted something to do while he barked orders at everyone else.

Where the hell is Kitty?

Edit: Just read New X-Men.

Is it just me, or is this book's secondary objective, to make Xavier look like a punk bitch in front of everyone?

Double Edit: *Looks at Poll*

Who the fuck is voting for Adjectiveless X-Men?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 22, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> I have no freakin idea how Layla is going to get back...



*Spoiler*: _Feb Solicits_ 




According to the February X-Factor review, she's still not back (her status is "up in the air")






NeoDMC said:


> Did Cyclops...blast one of his students in the face? Seemed a little extreme granting that they just wanted something to do while he barked orders at everyone else.


It was Rockslide, not like it's going to hurt him.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 22, 2007)

But still, I mean god who ends an argument like that? What if Rockslide hadn't have been there, would have had shot Laura in the face?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 22, 2007)

RoguefanAM said:


> *shakes head* The X-men aren't dealing with HoM anymore, that was a year or more ago. From what I've read of your posts, it sounds like you don't even know what's going on with current X-men comics, so...why are you here?



Messiah Complex is a direct result of Desolation which is because of House of M. If Wanda didn't say 'No More Mutants' then do you think Sinister and Beast would be doing what they are currently doing?



> As for the X-men being in their 'prime', what's make you think that? The number of X-titles? The X-men have always had a lot of titles. And while they are going through a crossover, that doesn't mean they're in their prime. In fact, many people I've seen in other message complain that X-men aren't what they used be. They used to a regular #1 seller, but now they're consistently topped by Avengers, which is what Marvel assigns all their top writer's to nowadays. The only 'big name' writer they have now is that buffy writer guy, and his stuff doesn't even come out on time. So...yeah, X-men at their prime, no.



Prime I mean by the amount of comics released. 



> Also, what makes you think Spidey at his lowest? He's selling pretty well, the lack of titles is just Marvel stream-lining the franchise. They're gonna do the same thing to the X-franchise after Messiah CompleX. Though they'll still have more titles than Spidey.



As I said before, I meant by amount of titles and tie-ins they have. Anyway my point isn't simply because of how many titles or total sales, they're side factors. My point is that overall Spider-Man > X titles in popularity and size, the movie are one major indication of this and the comics are another. Yes if you add up all the titles then X will sell more but that's only because Spidey doesn't have many titles around now while the X have plenty, they basically have more options. I do not doubt that if 5 other Spidey-related titles was released (such as Venom, Black Cat, Spectacular) so they both have the same amount of titles then Spidey would win. As you can see from your numbers, the best X title was behind FNSM by around 15k, that just reaffirms my notion that X is quantity.



> _I_ am not the only that thinks Wikipedia isn't reliable. Hence my example. And while Wiki does have a segment purely for bibliography, not everyone who edits the site posts their sources. Which is why it's not reliable.



I know that but you're the only one here, right now in front of me. Just because it doesn't post it's sources does not mean it is any less reliable than usual. Also you're missing my point, wikipedia *clearly labels* a segment if that segment is biased or lacks a source.



> Funny, I did the exact same thing and had my paper criticized because of it.







> Wiki's unreliable.



Meh, you go think that. You're too entrenched in to change your mind


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 22, 2007)

OMG STFU...

Nobody cares anymore, you are turning this thread into a twosome of faggery. No offence to either parties, but nobody cares about it anymore, nobody wants to talk about it.

We're moving on.

So bets on if Helion is dead or not?

Most likely, they'll teleport away after a quick shuffle, and Elixir will try to heal him, and the other X-Men still in the Mansion will show up an be all "WTF HAPPENED?!?!" Surge will be back handed by Cyclops (this is how he ends arguments now) and Xavier will cry in a corner while rocking in the fetal position.


But will Helion survive or will he be a lesson for the New X-Men not to go dicking around on there own anymore.

And I'm still beyond suprised that the O*N*E lets them do shit like this...god why even have them in the books if nobody pays attention to them.


----------



## The Rook (Nov 22, 2007)

Why is your conversation still going?

Scott shooting someone in the face isn't as bad as his thoughts on Layla.  He doesn't care about a someone's life because mutants might be gone in sixty years?  I get that seeing your race go extinct is difficult be uses the words "we'll all be dead" and shows disregard for life.  

Astonishing Scott needs to take over...


Blindfold already reserved Hellion a seat in the infirmary, he also has to fulfill his "major role" in Astonishing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 22, 2007)

Because I am a stubborn son of a bitch that enjoys pissing people off with my inanity


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 22, 2007)

The Rook said:


> Why is your conversation still going?
> 
> Scott shooting someone in the face isn't as bad as his thoughts on Layla.  He doesn't care about a someone's life because mutants might be gone in sixty years?  I get that seeing your race go extinct is difficult be uses the words "we'll all be dead" and shows disregard for life.
> 
> ...



Deathstrike stabbed like 8 vitals...should be instant death but w/e.

So basically Mutants are back, and they are in concentration camps in the future?

Lame...

Unless the other timeline is House of M part 2.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Nov 22, 2007)

NeoDMC said:
			
		

> OMG STFU...
> 
> Nobody cares anymore, you are turning this thread into a twosome of faggery. No offence to either parties, but nobody cares about it anymore, nobody wants to talk about it.
> 
> We're moving on.



Lol, I don't see why you're getting so worked up. As we've both said, we're stuborn. Nobody HAS to look at our posts so I can't see how we're ruining the thread, just skim over them. Or put us on ignore. Whatever you wish. 

Oh, and...



			
				omg laser pew pew said:
			
		

> Because I am a stubborn son of a bitch that enjoys pissing people off with my inanity



Ditto.



> Messiah Complex is a direct result of Desolation which is because of House of M. If Wanda didn't say 'No More Mutants' then do you think Sinister and Beast would be doing what they are currently doing?



Well, I see your reasoning now. Still, just call the crossover by it's name so I won't get confused, plz. 



> Prime I mean by the amount of comics released.





Again, the X-men have had this number of comics for a couple of years now. This point of time isn't what I'd call their prime. When Jim Lee was still on X-men, I think they were selling double the amount they are now. I believe that was somwhere during the 90's... 



> As I said before, I meant by amount of titles and tie-ins they have. Anyway my point isn't simply because of how many titles or total sales, they're side factors. My point is that overall Spider-Man > X titles in popularity and size, the movie are one major indication of this and the comics are another. Yes if you add up all the titles then X will sell more but that's only because Spidey doesn't have many titles around now while the X have plenty, they basically have more options. I do not doubt that if 5 other Spidey-related titles was released (such as Venom, Black Cat, Spectacular) so they both have the same amount of titles then Spidey would win. As you can see from your numbers, the best X title was behind FNSM by around 15k, that just reaffirms my notion that X is quantity.



Well, I wouldn't say it's just quantity, but it is a factor. With how popular the X-universe is and how many character they have, do you really expect ONE character to be able to out-sell them all? There's only so far you can stretch one character...

Oh, and the movies is not a indication that Spidey > X-men. There are a lot of factors why Spidey could've selled better than the X-men in the box-office, maybe the story-telling sucks or whatever. Or perhaps Spidey could in fact be more popular than the X-men, but the comics doesn't support that thoery, so...

Oh, and even if 5 more Spidey titles were releashed, I doubt that would help the sales. Like I said, you can only stretch a character so far. If more titles are releashed then continituty suffers and complications arise. Why do you think Marvel's stream-lining the franchises? There's already far too many contintity problems. Solo titles of Toxic, Venom, and Black Cat may not affect contintity but they generally haven't really sold well enough or else they'd still be around, so they're not a factor either.



> I know that but you're the only one here, right now in front of me. Just because it doesn't post it's sources does not mean it is any less reliable than usual. Also you're missing my point, wikipedia clearly labels a segment if that segment is biased or lacks a source.



What if the entire thing is labled baised or lacks a source? What then?



>



Yes, yes, pity me. 



> Meh, you go think that. You're too entrenched in to change your mind



I'm not the only one...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 23, 2007)

To RoguefanAM, for the sake of our fellow forum member's sanity, let us leave this arguement and decide that we agree that we disagree

I like pie


----------



## RoguefanAM (Nov 23, 2007)

omg laser pew pew said:
			
		

> To RoguefanAM, for the sake of our fellow forum member's sanity, let us leave this arguement and decide that we agree that we disagree
> 
> I like pie



Fine, fine...*mumbles about the poster's on this forum being no fun*

Oh, and I hate pie. 

Anyway, going on-topic. I don't think Hellion's going to die in New X-men. Too early in the series for someone to die IMO. I predict that either Surge or Soraya (sp?) are going to bite it the dust. Hah, pun. I think...


----------



## The Rook (Nov 23, 2007)

No way either of them die.


Why isn't Prodigy a bigger threat than he currently is.  The 3-in-1 restored all of his memories, meaning he nows all the knowledge and skills of the X-Men he happened to walk by prior to M-Day.  He should know almost everything there is to know about Scott , Emma, Xavier on top of possessing all of the knowledge and skills of Hank, Logan, Kitty.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 23, 2007)

The Rook said:


> No way either of them die.
> 
> 
> Why isn't Prodigy a bigger threat than he currently is.  The 3-in-1 restored all of his memories, meaning he nows all the knowledge and skills of the X-Men he happened to walk by prior to M-Day.  He should know almost everything there is to know about Scott , Emma, Xavier on top of possessing all of the knowledge and skills of Hank, Logan, Kitty.



He only knows knowledge or skills that are learned by rote.  He doesn't know everything they know.


----------



## The Rook (Nov 23, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> He only knows knowledge or skills that are learned by rote.  He doesn't know everything they know.


Oh, I thought he absorbed all their knowledge.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 23, 2007)

The Rook said:


> Oh, I thought he absorbed all their knowledge.



He absorbs physical skills (fighting skills, dancing, basketball, whatever).  He also absorbs knowledge that is learned through extended study (Beasts knowledge of chemistry or biology).

He doesn't gain knowledge that is casually learned (Beast's favorite food), nor does he absorb any sort of creativity or use beyond study of their knowledge (though he can make use of his own creative abilities in applications of the knowledge, and he's a reasonably smart kid in his own right).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 24, 2007)

I've only read Messiah Complex chapter one, so with all of this talk about David, it has me kinda worried. Prodigy is my favorite male New X-Men (the Santo) so he'd better not die. I have no qualms if the decision came down to kill off the gay lizard kid however...


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 24, 2007)

Prodigy is being mostly ignored, but that is simply because he is being smart, and not doing dumb shit like going to war against the Purifiers.

However I am confused. Prodigy is technically the senior officer if no X-Men is around. I suppose Surge is still the leader though. <shrug>


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 24, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Prodigy is being mostly ignored, but that is simply because he is being smart, and not doing dumb shit like going to war against the Purifiers.
> 
> *However I am confused. Prodigy is technically the senior officer if no X-Men is around. I suppose Surge is still the leader though.* <shrug>


Well, he is a part of the faculty (advisor or something like that) but once he lost his powers they didn't think it was right for him to lead the team. I agree with you though, he should be leading the them. Surge is too hot-headed and will eventually get someone else killed. Also, I loved how he put the "ninja style" hurting on Hellion in #43. 

*Randon gripe:*
That wind chick was lame as hell. I'm glad she lost her powers.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 25, 2007)

Prodigy needs to just sit Surge down, and tell her.

"You ain't shit without me. You minus me, equals shit. You understand that you ugly, fat bitch?"

Abusive b/f usually get better pussy...remember this fellas.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 25, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Prodigy needs to just sit Surge down, and tell her.
> 
> *"You ain't shit without me. You minus me, equals shit. You understand that you ugly, fat bitch?"*
> 
> Abusive b/f usually get better pussy...remember this fellas.


And then throw some water on her... A shocking experience.


----------



## The Rook (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm wondering which of the New X-Men are going to be full X-Men after Messiah Complex.  I'm pretty sure Surge is going to continue leading whatever New Mutant squad they have, but you have to expect a restructuring of the team, especially with X-23 joining X-Force.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hopefully Santo. I like that guy. He makes Thing (Ben Grimm) look like a chump.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Nov 25, 2007)

Pixie obviously...

Hopefully Elixir, although he is being used sparingly at the moment.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 26, 2007)

Lal Mirch said:


> Pixie obviously...
> 
> Hopefully Elixir, although he is being used sparingly at the moment.



Pixie "dusting" Wolverine was a great New X-Men moment... "F#%@ing Unicorns"


----------



## Lal Mirch (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, that scene was great. Since the last couple of arcs, Pixie has become one of my favorite characters from New X-Men.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Question about Messiah Complex:*

Since they are labeled as chapters, is each x-book written as part of a fluent story? Or are they just dealing with their own sub-plots, like how some of the House of M tie-ins *cough, cough*Spider-Man*cough* sucked and could be omitted from the story and the story would still make sense.

So far, I've only read the one-shot.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 26, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Since they are labeled as chapters, is each x-book written as part of a fluent story? Or are they just dealing with their own sub-plots?
> 
> So far, I've only read the one-shot.



A little of both.  There's a continuity between them, but they tend to focus most heavily on their own stories.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 26, 2007)

I think it lines them up chronologically, that is it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 26, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> I think it lines them up chronologically, that is it.



No, the characters are more or less the same throughout the whole series, it just focuses a bit more on the title characters (X-Factor spent about half the issue on Jamie+Crew, and the other half on the New X-Men and the core teams).

To understand what's going on in MC you'll need to read them all, it's a coherent plot from issue to issue.  But each issue does seem to focus mostly on the main characters for the title.

(Of course, it's early yet, so this may change as the story develops.  Especially since each of the teams will have lineup changes after MC).


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 30, 2007)

Cyclops, good job so far.[/sarcasm]

I cant believe he, they didnt notice that the New X-men werent in the mansion with them, not to mention, just sending that small group to fight the Marauders, didnt even consider that something in the mission might go wrong.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 30, 2007)

So I fanally got around to reading 198. It seems interesting enough to kill the 30 minutes or so. Mr M is kinda weird and when Magma's boyfriend burned to death, I lol'd hard.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 30, 2007)

Why didn't Ice-man go with the team to take on the Marauders, he's one of their strongest fighters.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2007)

So who do you think is the greatest villian in x-history?

I vote Cassandra Nova, she did so much PERMANENT damage in such little time.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 4, 2007)

marvel likes the word x alot isnt? its starting to get kind of old.

hmmm well I really cant decide wich one, gota read more stuff before making up my mind.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> marvel likes the word x alot isnt? its starting to get kind of old.
> 
> hmmm well I really cant decide wich one, gota read more stuff before making up my mind.


I'm actually surprised that you didn't say Deadpool since he started out as a bad guy in X-Force... Well, it was actually New Mutants, but the team he faught was X-Force so big whoop. lol


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 4, 2007)

If we're measuring by success I'd have to say Wanda 

Figuring style in to it, I'd say Magneto.  But then I'm a classicist at heart.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2007)

lol Wanda. If she had done the whole "No More Mutants" thing with ill intent, then she'd definately be queen of the hill. 

At first I was going to say Magneto, he's a great character, but his schemes never had long lasting effects such as the "Rogue Sentinel" incident on Genosha. Emma is scarred for life (as seen in Astonishing X-Men).

*EDIT*
Ultimate Magneto is excluded from that statement. 
"Nope, no magnet people" -Ultimate G.W. Bush


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2007)

I just finished reading up to the current chapter of Messiah Complex. The story is GREAT! Every book had me saying "Man, now what's going on?!", but not how I said that phrase during Ulrimates 3. That was confusion, but this... This is suspense! 

Cable, Nano-Sentinels, Reavers and the all new hack-n-slash X-Force, I am definately loving this crossover.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 10, 2007)

X-23 looked really cool jumping off the err Black Bird(?) and hacking and slashing those Sentinels.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah she did. 

Messiah Complex definately takes place after Astonishing. The biggest clue was when Cycploys was arguing with Xavier and said. "Aren't you the man... who lied about the Danger Room?" in referrence to the Dangerous storyline. Since the events in astonishing seem to occur at a fast pace, Untoppable more than likey happened before MC as well. 

So Kitty is either dead or lost in space.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 10, 2007)

I voted for x-force.   i just don't know if Crain can do a monthly book.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 10, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah she did.
> 
> Messiah Complex definately takes place after Astonishing. The biggest clue was when Cycploys was arguing with Xavier and said. "Aren't you the man... who lied about the Danger Room?" in referrence to the Dangerous storyline. Since the events in astonishing seem to occur at a fast pace, Untoppable more than likey happened before MC as well.
> 
> So Kitty is either dead or lost in space.



Well, Colossus was also revived in Astonishing, and that took place nearly
 three years ago.

Kitty was present up through X-Men 204, which was the issue right before Messiah Complex, which means that if astonishing happened before Messiah Complex, then it would have had to happen right then, which I don't see happening. It might be lockheed, he hasn't been seen either, and in astonishing, he is shown to be of intelligence and all that jazz. I just don't see them getting away with killing off a full X-Man from Astonishing, then another from Messiah Complex...


----------



## The Rook (Dec 10, 2007)

I really hope New X-Men is continued post-MC.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 13, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I just finished reading up to the current chapter of Messiah Complex. The story is GREAT! Every book had me saying "Man, now what's going on?!", but not how I said that phrase during Ulrimates 3. That was confusion, but this... This is suspense!
> 
> Cable, Nano-Sentinels, Reavers and the all new hack-n-slash X-Force, I am definately loving this crossover.



I feel the same way about this crossover. Some many things are happening here and it so far the writing staff is holding it together nicely. I'm kind of surprised Bastion wasn't mentioned in this, since he also had the ability to make humans into 'sentinels'.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2007)

Is Bastion the guy that made the Omega Sentinels?

Just read X-Factor 26. It was pretty good. I'm just wondering what happened to the "other" time traveling Jamie. Two things come to mind: His part of the story wasn't important and won't be told, or we'll find out when the "real" Jamie comes out of his coma just before Messiah Complex comes to a close.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes about the Bastion thing.

I haven't read the newest X-Factor yet. What was the reason behind traveling in time again?


----------



## The Rook (Dec 15, 2007)

Bad guys seem to have knowledge from the future; good guys want some foresight too.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm kinda surprised that Cyk and the others weren't 'surprised' when they found out that Cable was alive. I mean he just died and......yeah.

Also Deadpool really needs to be in this, I highly doubt it but it would make sense since he was Cable's most recent 'best friend'


----------



## Deviate (Dec 15, 2007)

I would love love LOVE to see Deadpool pop out of no-where and beat the shit out the newest X-Force 'Deadpool' style.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2007)

If Deadpool popped up, it'd kinda ruin the story for me. I mean, I couldn't take it the story seriously anymore once that goof-ball showed up.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 15, 2007)

Deadpool is apart of the X-Men....he deserves to be in this Event.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2007)

Omega red is apart of the X-Men history too. Does he deserve to be apart as well?


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 15, 2007)

Yep ....I will be unsatisfied unless all character ever involved in X-Men come out on stage, and give a bow at the end of Messiah Complex.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2007)

That would be incredibly cheesy.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2007)

Quesda would probably think it awesome and give it the green light


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 18, 2007)

According to the March solicits, there is no Astonishing for Wolverine to be in, but he does move into Uncanny, and get another limited run solo called Logan. Still no sign of New X-Men, and the preview for Uncanny looks like crap.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 18, 2007)

Thats strange, I haven't found the solicits for X-Men yet.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 18, 2007)

So X-Men: Legacy is just flashback shit?

Cable looks dumb.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, I definately won't be reading Ultimate X-Men 2007 Legacy... Or Cable. Without Deadpool, he's nothing to me.

Add UNCANNY X-MEN #496 to the list as well. 
Written by ED BRUBAKER
Pencils & Cover by MICHAEL CHOI
"DIVIDED WE STAND" Part 2 (of 3)
Cyclops and Emma Frost adventure to the strangest land of all – San Francisco. The city has transformed into a bizarre version of itself circa 1968, complete with VW Bugs, flower power and hippies as far as the eye can see. *Will they be able to lure Angel back to reality? Or will they succumb to their groovy desires* and embrace the love generation forever? Also, Colossus (with Wolverine and Nightcrawler in tow) returns to Mother Russia!


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 18, 2007)

Great...maybe they'll meet the Runaways...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, tomorrow (technically today) "an X-Man will fall", but ten bucks says it's one of the New X-Men. I really hope it Angel though. No one uses wings to fly anymore... He is so freaking obsolete that it's rediculous.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't think so. I think he still has some cameos in Incredible Herc


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 19, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Well, tomorrow (technically today) "an X-Man will fall", but ten bucks says it's one of the New X-Men. I really hope it Angel though. No one uses wings to fly anymore... He is so freaking obsolete that it's rediculous.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It isn't Angel, the March solicits talk about Cyclops and Emma traveling to a 70's/hippie transformed San Francisco to help him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh, yeah. I just posted something about that crap in this same thread.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nexy chapter of Messiac Complex looks like Madrox is gonna get a Bishop-style M brand to go along with his anti-mutant futuristic torture.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 20, 2007)

New chapter of Messiah Complex proves just how good Marvel events are.

Predator X is going to attack the Institute. X-23 pwned the hell out of Lady Deathstrike. RIP Caliban. And Cable once again proves he's always one step ahead.

Sinestro Corps my ass. THIS is the best event in comics this year.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 20, 2007)

Got that right. This is a really, really great art. And the Sinestro Corps war comes next.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 20, 2007)

> Predator X is going to attack the Institute.


I hope he/it mauls and maims Surge.

And I love how Layla is pretty calm about the whole, getting process and then die thing. 

.
.
.

I hope she doesnt die.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm getting more and more worried about the baby. First they won't say that the baby is not Jean, now it is a girl with red hair and green eyes...


----------



## Id (Dec 20, 2007)

I still have a hard on for the older arcs. Fatal Attractions and Bloodties was the shiz ><.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 20, 2007)

The art is awesome so far but I can't help but notice that Layla looks like she's 7 in New X-Men.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2007)

Sylar said:


> The art is awesome so far but I can't help but notice that Layla looks like she's 7 in New X-Men.



Her mutant power is LoliForm


----------



## Sylar (Dec 20, 2007)

And it just makes the future Jamie/Layla thing all the worse. :S

JAMIE IS A PEDO.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Her mutant power is LoliForm





Sylar said:


> And it just makes the future Jamie/Layla thing all the worse. :S
> 
> *JAMIE IS A PEDO.*


Well, why you think she went with him. She knows stuff.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 20, 2007)

So who do you think the traitor is going to be?


I'm saying Bishop.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 20, 2007)

The traitor is Warpath.

He's really in league with Cable.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2007)

All I know is, Emma had better not be the traitor... That shit is getting old.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 20, 2007)

I honestly don't see what's so wrong with Cable being in possession of the kid.

Scott is such a dick.

He'd just turn the kid into a dick like him.

Geez, what a dick.

I think I've reached my monthly quota of posting dick.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2007)

Tifa said:


> I honestly don't see what's so wrong with Cable being in possession of the kid.
> 
> Scott is such a dick.
> 
> ...


dick 

Now that I've filled my monthly troll quota, Scott doesn't know Cable's motives behind taking the baby. True it's not reason enough to send trained killers after him, but... 

Well I really can't rationalize the thought behind sending X-Force other than Marvel using Messiah Complex to promote the new book.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 21, 2007)

I could see it being Bishop. Based on Jaime getting marked with the same "M" as Bishop, the time lines might be similar. Perhaps Bishop betrays the X-Men in Jaime's time line and it leads to the concentration camps, but doesn't in this time line. It gives them an out to promote a traitor then weasel out of it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> I could see it being Bishop. Based on Jaime getting marked with the same "M" as Bishop, the time lines might be similar. *Perhaps Bishop betrays the X-Men in Jaime's time line and it leads to the concentration camps, but doesn't in this time line.* It gives them an out to promote a traitor then weasel out of it.


I really hope that's the case, I like Bishop. Even if he _did_ sell out to the O.N.E, I think that's as fas as his loyalties will waiver.

Maybe it's Layla. So for all of the "stuff" she been knowing has ended up screwing Jamie over. lol


----------



## The Rook (Dec 21, 2007)

Well Bishop's M has the same meaning; it's a marker for mutants in his time.

I don't see the traitor being one of the major characters, but at the same time, I'd be pissed if it were another character like Lady Mastermind.  It would also explain why Sinister isn't working his ass off to kill him.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I really hope that's the case, I like Bishop. Even if he _did_ sell out to the O.N.E, I think that's as fas as his loyalties will waiver.
> 
> Maybe it's Layla. So for all of the "stuff" she been knowing has ended up screwing Jamie over. lol



You know good and well that's not the way she wants to screw him.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 23, 2007)

I was reading Exiles 100 and had a crazy theory on Kitty. Assuming Astonishing takes place before Messiah, then she is the one who doesn't return. In Exiles, there is a new younger version of Kitty who randomly appeared. The two interesting things about her are that her "home" Earth is listed as unknown, and in #100, she was falling inside the palace, a weird explosion happened, and the images of 616 Kitty in her X-Treme, Excalibur, and X-Men costumes appeared with no explanation. What do people think of the possibility of Kitty being plucked from Astonishing by the Exiles and undergoing some reverse aging?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2007)

I guesse it's possible. I don't know much about Exiles though, except that Beak used to be in it.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 23, 2007)

I doubt it; she made reference that all of her friends are dead because of her.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2007)

*el oh freakin elle.* "Jeeeeeeeaaan" 
Anilinkz


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 23, 2007)

Deathstrike is funny. First she was stuck in 42 and was wearing her original clothes then she's with the Purifiers and is sporting a new look. Then she gets beaten by Logan's little sister

And Claremont is really really ruining Exiles. He's kinda like Loeb


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 27, 2007)

The traitor is revealed: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It is Bishop


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 27, 2007)

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?! 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Seriously?! So the cover really was a telltale sign. Man... I liked Bishop.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 27, 2007)

Summary - Spoilers, obviously


*Spoiler*: __ 



 First Jamie and Layla are separated, then Jamie is branded and beaten, then put with the rest of the mutants. Cyclops is meeting with X-Force, and Caliban is confirmed to be dead, Wolverine says that Cable was heading Southeast. Prodigy fixes Cerebra and the Cuckoos find Cable, Cyclops realizes where he is going. Cable arrives in Dallas and crashes a truck into Forge's workshop calling for him, wanting to use his time machine. He see Forge all bloody on the ground, then is shot from behind by Bishop, who stands over the baby with a gun.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 27, 2007)

It was obvious...from like Civil War that this would eventually happen.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2007)

Darwin will "magicallly appear" at the end of Messiah Complex to take Wolfsbane's place in X-Factor.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 30, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Darwin will "magicallly appear" at the end of Messiah Complex to take Wolfsbane's place in X-Factor.


I'm doubting that; X-Factor isn't getting anymore members.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wizard Magazine said that, not me...


----------



## The Rook (Dec 30, 2007)

Well that's something....


It could be worse; they could not be Layla back.  It might be hard since all time traveling x-characters are dead or playing for the other team(s), but they'll find a way.  I'm still waiting for some sort of point to this whole episode in the future.  So far they  have done anything relevant to the major storyline.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2007)

One article I read was hinting that Layla would be stuckin in "the future" for some time. But on the cover of Febuary's X-Factor, there's a sillohuette of (what appears to be) a female on the right side. Monet is clearly visable and Rhane is walking off. So I guesse it's Layla... based on the character height, it's Rictor. 



> ​*The Story:* A DIVIDED WE STAND tie-in!
> Following the events of MESSIAH COMPLEX, X-Factor Investigations is in shambles. Jamie is a basketcase from his trip to a nightmarish future, Layla’s fate is completely in the air, and Wolfsbane has to leave the team to join X-FORCE, though none of her friends can know about it. What will Wolfsbane tell the X-Factor team? What are they going to do about Layla? How is Jamie coping with his guilt? Get onboard here for X-Factor’s brand-new direction!
> Rated T+…$2.99
> 
> ​


----------



## The Rook (Dec 30, 2007)

Why can't it be Syrin?


I doubt it happens, but Layla spending a few years in the future makes the Jaime-Layla pairing more reasonable.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2007)

The Rook said:


> *Why can't it be Syrin?*
> 
> 
> I doubt it happens, but Layla spending a few years in the future makes the Jaime-Layla pairing more reasonable.


Oh yeaaaaah. I kinda forgot about her.


----------



## Legendarywun (Jan 2, 2008)

Im really new to the american comic scene however i have watched all the episodes of X-men the animated series...i was just wonderin, if i wanted to continue by reading the adventures, what would be the proper line up? I mean there are so many comics of x-men with so many different names..in order which ones should i start reading first? The ones that pick up from the series and continue on.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 2, 2008)

How old is Layla? I don't remember her having any boobs since she was just a child...I am of course talking about the shower scene.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 2, 2008)

She's like 13 or 14 I think...


----------



## Deviate (Jan 2, 2008)

Lolicon indeed.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 2, 2008)

Foliage = Legal.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2008)

Legendarywun said:


> Im really new to the american comic scene however i have watched all the episodes of X-men the animated series...i was just wonderin, if i wanted to continue by reading the adventures, what would be the proper line up? I mean there are so many comics of x-men with so many different names..in order which ones should i start reading first? The ones that pick up from the series and continue on.


After X-men The Animated Series, I suggest the following:

New X-Men (X-Men vol 2): #114-156
New Mutants vol.2: #01-13
New X-men (Academy X): #01-15 + Yearbook Special
Cable & Deadpool: #01-16
House of M (with only the X book tie-ins)
House of M-Decomation (all tie-ins)
X-Factor #01-24
Cable & Deadpool: #17-35
New X-Men: #20-43
Hectacomb(?) C&D #40-43 X-Men 197-200
X-Men: Messiah Complex (all tie-ins)
With the exception of Eve of Destruction and Messiah Complex, uncanny X-Men sucks. So I tried to make the list as "anti-suck" as possible and still tell a fluent story. More "info" on these titles, and other titles can be found here. [link]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2008)

So after reading the "prelude to the end" chapter of Messiah Complex, it's not looking too good for Bishop. In fact, I think he's going to be killed by X-Force in the future. 

*Random Speculation:*
Someway, somehow the baby is Jean Grey.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah, I've been figuring on Jean for a while. At first I was kinda pissed, but I think that her permanent return could actually add a lot to the X-Universe as it is now, provided they don't just make it a Jean/Phoenix vs. Emma story again.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 5, 2008)

I know this may seem harsh...but if that baby is Jean, it'll turn this storyline from the best X-Men Event into one of the worst...that is how dumb that plot point is...


----------



## Sylar (Jan 5, 2008)

So Xavier is the ONLY person Cable trusts?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmmmm, I'm guessing that the baby is the reason why Bishop's world was like that


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I know this may seem harsh...but *if that baby is Jean, it'll turn this storyline from the best X-Men Event into one of the worst...*that is how dumb that plot point is...


My thoughts exactly. 


Sylar said:


> So Xavier is the ONLY person Cable trusts?


Possibly Domino, but I doubt she'll be making an appearance. Then again, with the time travel and whatnot, who's to say if this is "the same" Cable that blew up during the requeim. 


omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hmmmm, I'm guessing that the baby is the reason why Bishop's world was like that


More than likely she is.


Anyone else find it kinda funny what Gambit was saying about betraying the X-Men? I think he's gonna switch sides... again.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2008)

Ultimate Gambit is so much cooler

That is before the annual


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ultimate Gambit is so much cooler
> 
> That is before the annual


Yeah, I loved his mini-arc when he went up against Hammer Head.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 6, 2008)

Ultimate Gambit was only good in the first issues he first appeared in.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, that's the Gambit that I was referring to. Once he hooked up with Rogue, it was too much like 616.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 6, 2008)

Cable, Deadpool, Xavier, and Domino together would be good. 


I mean it's not going to happen, but the interaction between Deadpool and Xavier would be funny.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

Havoc said:


> *Cable, Deadpool, Xavier, and Domino together would be good. *
> 
> 
> I mean it's not going to happen, but the interaction between Deadpool and Xavier would be funny.


They'd be unstoppable.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 6, 2008)

DP: Hey Chuckie when are you going to get crippled again? I mean I know that you have to be up and walking around for a while until some tragedy recripples you but come on I got money riding on this...
Xavier: What are- I don't- What?
Cable: Just tune it out...
Domino: Don't make me shoot you Wade.
DP: Aww come on! Ever since that whole OMD fiasco, its obvious that us lovable Xmen are Marvel's big hitters-
X, C, and D: You're not an Xmen.
DP: Go Mutants! We're #1! But if I can be serious for a moment-
Domino: (Oh God spare me)
DP: I have good money that you get crippled during a run by Loeb, but Loki is betting that Bendis has something up his sleeve...
Xavier: Who?
Cable: Wade, you're my friend and I respect you, now shut up or I will empty this machine gun into your chest.
DP: You wanna throw down Nathan Askainison Gesundheit Pricilla Summers?! Let's go! A manly fight this'll be! With guns! And swords! And uh more guns!
Domino: Men.
Cable: Women. 
DP: SPATULA!!!! 
X, C, D: ...........
DP: What?
:BANG:
DP: MY CINEMAX HAND!!!!

And so on and so forth....


----------



## Havoc (Jan 6, 2008)

"MY CINEMAX HAND!"

That has to be one of the funniest comic quotes.

And old Deadpool would have probably crippled Xavier again.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Ultimate Gambit was only good in the first issues he first appeared in.



Duh, that's why I said before the annual



Havoc said:


> Cable, Deadpool, Xavier, and Domino together would be good.
> 
> I mean it's not going to happen, but the interaction between Deadpool and Xavier would be funny.



That's true, that's one of the reasons why C&D was so awesome before Civil War


----------



## Sylar (Jan 6, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Duh, that's why I said before the annual



I meant only in his first two issues. Before he joined Fenris.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah that arc where he kidnaps Rogue at the carnival was lame...

And then the Annual...which still hasn't been touched on...and that was like what...2 annuals ago?

This shows how worthless Annuals are, when the storyline ignores them as well. Rogue lost her Gambit powers like two years ago, hell what was the point, it's almost like she was never even gone. I forgot what her character was supposed to be.

Has anyon seen Rogue in a storyline since Cable?


----------



## bengus (Jan 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> So after reading the "prelude to the end" chapter of Messiah Complex, it's not looking too good for Bishop. In fact, I think he's going to be killed by X-Force in the future.



I remember speaking to Whilce Portacio after he left Marvel for Image (he then moved on to Wildstorm)...

He told me that Bishop was originally meant to be the X-Traitor from the start. It was around Uncanny 280 or so that Bishop in the future saw a glimpse of Jean Grey being attacked by Gambit's energy signature in an old vid from a computer. He then later met the "survivor" who turned out to be Gambit.

The initial idea was a misdirection to the reader that Gambit was the supposed X-traitor. In truth, Bishop was meant to absorb Gambit's energy and attack Jean Grey.

It was around 2 years or so after that storyline came out that I spoke to Whilce, when we discussed about the goings-on behind X-Men in the early nineties. Since he was co-creator of Bishop, he felt a bit sad that they didn't pick up on that storyline.

I like the idea that they picked the idea up for Messiah Complex again. Cheers to Brubaker and the writers for putting Bishop back into the forefront of the X-Universe.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I meant only in his first two issues. Before he joined Fenris.



Oh I completely forgot about that arc

Silly story that


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2008)

*New Messiah Complex spoilers*

Man, I am SO tempted to read these, but the book comes out tomorrow... []


----------



## Sylar (Jan 9, 2008)

Always wait...

MC is best when not spoiled...


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 9, 2008)

I gotta admit, I read through a spoiler on Newsarama and nearly crapped my pants. This is looking to be the most incredible issue yet.


----------



## Peter Griffin (Jan 9, 2008)

For some reason this is funny to me.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 9, 2008)

So...am I the only person in the universe who is still waiting for Astonishing, and is still wondering how the hell Astonishing fits into all of this?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> So...am I the only person in the universe who is still waiting for Astonishing, and is still wondering how the hell Astonishing fits into all of this?



I'm still waiting to see how (and when) it ends.

But it has fallen from "epic" to merely "above average" in my book.


----------



## vicious1 (Jan 9, 2008)

well i believe the next issue is the end of whedon and cassaday's run so im interested to see where it goes after that. It's the only x book i really followed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2008)

vicious1 said:


> well i believe the next issue is the end of whedon and cassaday's run so im interested to see where it goes after that. It's the only x book i really followed.



It is the end of Whedon's run.

As such I'd expect it to conform more to a normal book in the next arc, but we'll see...


----------



## Kamina (Jan 9, 2008)

X-men all the way.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 9, 2008)

I never understood all the hype over Astonishing.  But then again I am not a huge lover of space stories.

Now New X-Men is where my heart is .


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I never understood all the hype over Astonishing. But then again I am not a huge lover of space stories.
> 
> *Now New X-Men is where my heart is .*


Yeah! 

Lil' Mo--->  <---Kaze


----------



## Hellion (Jan 9, 2008)

I really like how they have dealt with the X-23 and Hellion aspect.  

And her developing of emotions.

Are craig and Yost still going to be on New/Young X-men


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't know. I'm somewhat reluctant about reading Young X-Men. Other than the title, that hasn't been any insight (writers, artis(s, characters) on this book. For some reason, I think it'll center around Pixie, Anole(?), the Messiah Baby and the youngest kid that can turn into a giant robot and that will be lame.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2008)

If It doesn't have Kyle/Yost or Laura/Julian I will only give it 5 issues to impress me


----------



## Sylar (Jan 10, 2008)

They better not drop the characters from New X-Men. 

NEW X-MEN FOREVER!!!


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2008)

Well Laura is gonna be in X-Force


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2008)

Kaze said:


> If It doesn't have Kyle/Yost or Laura/Julian I will only give it 5 issues to impress me


I doubt X-23 will be there because of X-Force, but five books is reasonable though.


Sylar said:


> They better not drop the characters from New X-Men.
> 
> NEW X-MEN FOREVER!!!


I deman that Prodigy get some lovin from the Stepford Cukoo's 


Kaze said:


> Well Laura is gonna be in X-Force


Well, Yost is on that crreative team (I think?) so it might be pretty good. I hated Uncanny's portrayal of X-23. She was written like she was a retarded dog.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I doubt X-23 will be there because of X-Force, but five books is reasonable though.
> 
> Well, Yost is on that crreative team (I think?) so it might be pretty good. I hated Uncanny's portrayal of X-23. She was written like she was a retarded dog.



Yeah I remember that right after I posted :sweat

Yeah she is not a dog, she is a killing Machine who is learning to use emotions.   The cutting scene in New X-Men was intense but touching in a gothic sorta way


----------



## Sylar (Jan 10, 2008)

F#ck Prodigy. 

Gimme sum X-23 and sum Rockslide. 

Oh yeah and Pixie. For the LULZ. "GODDAMN UNICORNS!!".


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Yeah I remember that right after I posted :sweat
> 
> Yeah she is not a dog, she is a killing Machine who is learning to use emotions. *The cutting scene in New X-Men was intense but touching in a gothic sorta way*


LOL!


Sylar said:


> F#ck Prodigy.


I'll kill you. 


Sylar said:


> Gimme sum X-23 and sum Rockslide.


Ok, you're saved. Santo IS made of win. 


Sylar said:


> Oh yeah and Pixie. For the LULZ. "GODDAMN UNICORNS!!".


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2008)

Sylar said:


> F#ck Prodigy.
> 
> Gimme sum X-23 and sum Rockslide.
> 
> Oh yeah and Pixie. For the LULZ. "GODDAMN UNICORNS!!".



Rockslide sleeping through M-Day: LOL

Pixie becoming a Star because of that one line: Priceless


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2008)

Wolverine has that much starpower, he can make any nobody into somebody. Another case in point: Armor, this chick would'nt have been interesting if Wolverine had beaten his asian loli fetish. lol


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 10, 2008)

Goddamn Unicorns!! Made me a Pixie fan, and also was a nice change back to more humor from killing off New X-Men every issue.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 10, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Wolverine has that much starpower, he can make any nobody into somebody. Another case in point: Armor, this chick would'nt have been interesting if Wolverine had beaten his asian loli fetish. lol


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thought's on Messiah Complex ch 11

pg3 Cool little Bishop!
pg4 thwak? I thought she was s'posed to know stuff?
pg5-7 interesting
pg8 She does know stuff. PWNED!
pg9-10 Bishop is SO boned
pg11 no one gives a crap about Forge
pg12 The "M" stands for Madrox 
pg13-14 lol. Cable
pg15 Bishop > Telepaths
pg16-18 lol. framed
pg19-20 they ARE using the Gambit=Sinister angle
pg21 Mystyque > Marauders
pg22-23 lol. Santo
pg24-25 Snikt! 
pg26 That was the last page... 
That issue was great. It's funny how Bishop's alternate reality turned out to be the "actual" reality.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 10, 2008)

I was blown away.....

Next week needs to hurry up and get here.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2008)

Man 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew that Madrox was gonna keep the initial when the marker said it would be bonded to you genetics.
What the #$%^ is Gambit and Mystique up to.  Predator X got really distracted didn't he 




Messiah Complex is


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2008)

> What the #$%^ is Gambit and Mystique


Love Makin.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 10, 2008)

That's like dumping your girlfriend for her mother...

Making it extremely hawt


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2008)

Mystique is my kinda a women.  The type that  you never know what she is going to do.  And where the hell is Rogue?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Mystique is my kinda a women. The type that you never know what she is going to do *or who she's gonna be*. And where the hell is Rogue?


Rogue's chillin until her time to shine comes, X-Men: Legacy... which seems like it's gonna suck.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 10, 2008)

Even the title fails to impresss...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2008)

sinister and mastermind got pwned
Layla miller better be back before Messiah complex ends.
Who died in the sentine invasion by the way?
__________________


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> sinister and mastermind got pwned


Sure did


Banhammer said:


> Layla miller better be back before Messiah complex ends.


Ohhhh no she wont. 


Banhammer said:


> Who died in the sentine invasion by the way?


Just the sentinel pilots


----------



## Deviate (Jan 10, 2008)

> Just the sentinel pilots



I seriously felt bad for those guys. All they wanted to do was protect the X-Men (and use X-ray vision to watch some jail bate and barely legal girls undress / shower.)


----------



## Sylar (Jan 10, 2008)

At least they got recognized....

Comics are notorious for ignoring anyone dying who doesn't headline their own comic.....


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah for the longest Marvel denied that the Hulk killed anyone but, the Illuminati proved them wrong


----------



## Sylar (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah THAT was f#cking retarded.

'Sure the Hulk trashed countless cities and did billions in property damage. But no one died.'


----------



## Deviate (Jan 10, 2008)

Sylar said:


> At least they got recognized....
> 
> Comics are notorious for ignoring anyone dying who doesn't headline their own comic.....



Oh I'm happy they were at least mentioned. I was just trying to set up the joke.

Anyway, I wonder how the baby affects Cable's future in such an important, but positive way.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2008)

I just re-read MC12 and do you guys think that it was significant that Layla said "Layla Madrox"


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 10, 2008)

Well in X-Factor, she already said that they would get married in the future.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2008)

When's Layla Miller going to be back?

Now that I think about it, the fact that she stays like fifteen years in the future, might explain how she'll be old enough to marry Jamie.
Travel back in Bishop's time machine and all


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I seriously felt bad for those guys. All they wanted to do was protect the X-Men (and use X-ray vision to watch some jail bate and barely legal girls undress / shower.)


I know. Life is so cruel. 


Banhammer said:


> *When's Layla Miller going to be back?*
> 
> Now that I think about it, the fact that she stays like fifteen years in the future, might explain how she'll be old enough to marry Jamie.
> *Travel back in Bishop's time machine and all*


That's gonna be part of X-Factors initial focus post-MC, finding a way to bring Layla back. 

And when she comes back, she gets mauled to death by Wolfsbane.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2008)

You really don't like Layla do you LOL


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2008)

Kaze said:


> You really don't like Layla do you LOL


No, I can't say that I do.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 10, 2008)

Although the issue was good, it made Cable lose _a lot_ of the mysteriousness that was surrounding him when he first made his return.

Sinister is lol


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 10, 2008)

How did Mystique kill Sinister?

She has absolutely nothing that could put him down, most people can't for that matter.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2008)

Tifa said:


> *How did Mystique kill Sinister?*
> 
> *She has absolutely nothing that could put him down*, most people can't for that matter.


Sex appeal.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah remember how she made Iceman lose his powers


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2008)

Exactly. Mystique has power over men because she can be any woman... and the fact that she's hot just being herself is an added bonus.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 10, 2008)

Tifa said:


> How did Mystique kill Sinister?
> 
> She has absolutely nothing that could put him down, most people can't for that matter.



Personally I think she is a sex vampire and sucks her victims dry  




			
				omg laser pew pew! said:
			
		

> Although the issue was good, it made Cable lose a lot of the mysteriousness that was surrounding him when he first made his return.



Then again it is within his character to fake his own death. For the greater good.


----------



## The Rook (Jan 11, 2008)

I think that's not the cable that died before MC kicked off.  Time travel can be used in mysterious ways by writers.  There are a couple things that hint at it though.

Why have Cable listed as a possible casualty if we already know he's getting a series?

Why did he blow through his false demise so hastily when talking to Xavier?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 11, 2008)

Because only two issues of MC are left. 

No room for a pointless mystery, after all what reason would he have to hide it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Because *only two issues of MC are left. *
> 
> No room for a pointless mystery, after all what reason would he have to hide it?


I know  +  +


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 11, 2008)

Well he blew his secrecy when everything went to hell, and Xavier could find out on his own eventually anyways. 

As far as killing Sinister, I think that Rogue might have done it. One touch from her instantly kills you know, and we know that she is one of the four main in Legacy, so she has to wake up eventually. I think she woke up off-panel, and then Mystique and Gambit told her everything and had her touch Sinister.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2008)

So I guess it is safe to assume that Next week will deal with The New X-Men killing Predator X.  I am just afraid at who will die.

BTW who was the first guy that PX killed


----------



## Sylar (Jan 11, 2008)

He didn't kill anybody. He dug up the graves of the dead kids and ate their corpses....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> So I guess it is safe to assume that Next week will deal with The New X-Men killing Predator X. I am just afraid at who will die.
> 
> *BTW who was the first guy that PX killed*


Some dude that was supposed to meet up with Syrin. He's nobody important.


Sylar said:


> *He didn't kill anybody.* He dug up the graves of the dead kids and ate their corpses....


*see answer above


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Some dude that was supposed to meet up with Syrin. He's nobody important.
> 
> *see answer above



I think they were asking about the bones that PredX was gnawing on in the most recent chapter. 

On another note, was it Peepers (the guy meeting Syrin) or the fire-breathing camper that PredX ate first? And technically both were after he ate the two Marauders in Alaska.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought Syrin was meeting up with peepers?

Yeah I was talking about the Fire breathing guy.


Man PX has killed alot of people


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 11, 2008)

By the parenthesis, I meant that Peepers and the guy meeting Syrin were one in the same. I didn't know if most people knew him as "Peepers."


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh okay.  So fire guy was just in the wrong place at the wrong time


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> I think they were asking about the bones that PredX was gnawing on in the most recent chapter.
> 
> On another note, was it Peepers (the guy meeting Syrin) or the fire-breathing camper that PredX ate first? And technically both were after he ate the two Marauders in Alaska.


 


Kaze said:


> I thought Syrin was meeting up with peepers?
> 
> Yeah I was talking about the Fire breathing guy.
> 
> ...


 


Dietsunkist said:


> By the parenthesis, I meant that Peepers and the guy meeting Syrin were one in the same. I didn't know if most people knew him as "Peepers."


 
Yeah, Peepers is who I was talking about. I forgot all about fire-breathing guy. lol


----------



## Sylar (Jan 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Some dude that was supposed to meet up with Syrin. He's nobody important.
> 
> *see answer above



I thought he meant in that issue...

TECHNICALLY the first person Pred. X killed in MC was that firebreathing mutant in Canada.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, you're right. I think the next issue will totally wrap up the "Mercury Falling" storyline. I bet one of 2 things will happen:

Mercury absorbs her metal skin from predator x and she says something corny... then she's killed in a surprise attack.
Or something else will happen.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2008)

I think Dust will bite the Dust... Not really I just like bad play on words.


Lil Mo Do you think they will ever get around to telling the story about Wither and Seline


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2008)

I hope Dust doesn't die. She has seniority in the X-Men. 

No, I don't think Wither and Seline will be heard from for a while. Maybe they'll show up in Uncanny... Well, after the "groovy" hippie adventure.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 11, 2008)

Wither is prick. I hope he just disappears into plot obscurity. 

Seriously can we get a New X-Men mission where one of them DOESN'T almost die? Please?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Wither is prick. I hope he just disappears into plot obscurity.
> 
> Seriously can we get a New X-Men mission where one of them DOESN'T almost die? Please?



The week shall be purged, only the strong shall survive 

Nah I am against their constant dying but be honest do you think the pre HoM New X-Men Could have done half of what this team has done.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Wither is prick. I hope he just disappears into plot obscurity. *
> 
> Seriously can we get a New X-Men mission where one of them DOESN'T almost die? Please?


Wither had one epic lulz moment that coule never be made obscure...


*Spoiler*: __ 






​ 
​


----------



## Sylar (Jan 11, 2008)

And then she got shot.


----------



## jack786 (Jan 11, 2008)

The X-Men, the Marauders, the Reavers and the Purifiers are trying to get to it first. It's a 13 part x-book crossover.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sylar said:


> And then she got shot.


I know. Epic win!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> The week shall be purged, only the strong shall survive
> 
> Nah I am against their constant dying but be honest *do you think the pre HoM New X-Men Could have done half of what this team has done.*


No, I'm glad some of them died or got depowered. 

The "wind" chick sucked, the "pheremone" chick sucked, Tag was interesting but his power wasn't and the rest of the ones that died on the bus didn't even have names, so good riddance.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 11, 2008)

The thing is (save from Elixir, who's a whiny bich, Anole, who I hate on principal, and Prodigy, who's a prick) I like the New X-Men lineup. Seriously they should've had them work together for a lot longer.... 



> The X-Men, the Marauders, the Reavers and the Purifiers are trying to get to it first. It's a 13 part x-book crossover.



OK then....


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2008)

I like Elixir and his emo, I have a death touch like Rogue, self


----------



## bengus (Jan 11, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The thing is (save from Elixir, who's a whiny bich, Anole, who I hate on principal, and Prodigy, who's a prick) I like the New X-Men lineup. Seriously they should've had them work together for a lot longer....



Since I haven't been really paying attention to them on and off, they haven't grown on me. 

To be honest, Xavier's school turnover of students is huge. I also feel sad that not a single one of the New Mutant era characters survived to have prominent roles in the X-Universe in the present. 

Apart from Kitty, no one has really grown up to go main team in the present from being a kid (Did I miss Sam Guthrie by any chance? I seem to remember him being part of the main teams recently but disappeared). Are we ever gonna see any of these kids become big guns on the main team.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 11, 2008)

bengus said:


> To be honest, Xavier's school turnover of students is huge. I also feel sad that not a single one of the New Mutant era characters survived to have prominent roles in the X-Universe in the present.



Most of the old New X-Men are around somewhere.  Wolvesbane is on X-Factor,  Karma and Magma are teachers that show up from time to time in New X-Men.  Cannonball was on Rogue's team, but recently got himself injured (he's recovering atm).

Likely the same will happen with the current New X-Men, X-23's joining X-Force, there's rumors that Rockslide will be on one of the main teams.  Prodigy's got a staff position.  I'd expect one or two of the kids to become full fledge combat members (Hellion?), the rest that survive will probably become teaching staff (assuming there's ever enough students to teach again).


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2008)

I think X-23 and Hellion will definatly make the Jump to X-Men.  The only problem is that peopel get so use to the core X-men, That even if one writer makes the valuable, the next one can make them obsolete.


----------



## bengus (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, but somehow those roles they're being given now almost says to me that they don't know what to do with a lot of the existing characters. They have to invent a lot of events like the X-Corp or Decimation to deal with them.

To be honest, I have an easier time reading through multiple storylines of Marvelwide events than I do following the X-Men these days. So many new faces pop up here and there that I'm confused as hell. My solid focus of the new generation are Morrison characters, Dust and the Stepford Cuckoos. X-23 also, mainly because of her Wizard hype.

I also noticed that the biggest change to the X status quo from the pre-Movie era past is Emma being part of the core group. She's practically locked herself down as an X-Man now more than her former Hellfire club identity. In fact, I can't really think of the X-Men without her anymore. Other events had potential, but I felt that they would have had a better impact if better planned out. Deadly Genesis introduced several new characters but didn't have an overall impact I wanted it to. The best that came out of that was Darwin for me, and he's a support chara.

I do have hopes for the X-Universe after the events of Messiah end. I think they'll be putting a solid foundation for the future after this.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2008)

*X-Force #1 (5 page) preview [**link**]*


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2008)

Man that looks promising


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2008)

I know, and to think I was gonna drop all of the X-books (save X-Factor) after Messiah Complex. New X-Men just disappears, X-Men Legacy sounds boring and Uncanny (which I don't read anyhow) will be about hippies.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 11, 2008)

that looks freakin awesome, cant wait.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2008)

Layla Miller hate makes baby messiah cry


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 11, 2008)

It's drawn by Clayton Crain, that's already enough reason to read it


----------



## bengus (Jan 12, 2008)

hehe. A team full of blades and claws. Hope it's an interesting ride...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hepzibah is gonna die.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 13, 2008)

Or she rejoins the Starjammers or other bullshit like that.

Corsair is brought back to life is the ultimate conclusion of Messiah Complex...you heard it here first!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 13, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Or she rejoins the Starjammers or other bullshit like that.


Two reasons it'd be much better if she died:

Her character isn't very interesting
Neither is Proudstar, but if she died maybe he could be



NeoDMC said:


> *Corsair is brought back to life is the ultimate conclusion of Messiah Complex...*you heard it here first!


... by the Phoenix Force.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Two reasons it'd be much better if she died:
> 
> Her character isn't very interesting
> Neither is Proudstar, but if she died maybe he could be
> ... by the Phoenix Force.



NO!

By MAGIC!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sylar said:


> NO!
> 
> By MAGIC!!!


That way they'd never explain anything. Man, Joe Q is freakin awesome.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 13, 2008)

How long do you guys think Crain is gonna be on XX-force before the schedule catches up to him


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 13, 2008)

Kaze said:


> How long do you guys think Crain is gonna be on XX-force before the schedule catches up to him


I don't understand the question, could you leaborate? 
What schedule does he have?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hepzibah is gonna die.



That was already kinda hinted at when Proudstar asks her not to fight and on the X-Force cover


----------



## Hellion (Jan 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't understand the question, could you leaborate?
> What schedule does he have?



The monthly schedule.  Do you think he can get out issues every month with no long delays *cough*Cho*cough*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh. One can only hope so. It'd be bad business for a new title to have delays... Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 13, 2008)

That's not the fault of the artist though


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 13, 2008)

True, it wasn't. This Cho guy must cause a lot of delays?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh. One can only hope so. It'd be bad business for a new title to have delays... Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk.



LOL. I understand that he was busy but damn did Lost really take that much of his time.


----------



## bengus (Jan 14, 2008)

Leinil Yu I know. From what I hear, when he misses deadlines its by like 1 day, so it can't be him.

Frank Cho's Art I like. Getting into the Monthly groove is tougher than most people think. I don't think Cho has ever done a true monthly before Mighty Avengers, if it's your first time its tough. Some act like perfectionists and don't do shortcuts to their artwork to finish on the deadline. 

The true veterans in the field have shortcuts or a secondary style that they fall back on when they do a monthly. If you can't do a certain style for a monthly, you adapt. Sometimes the publisher does. Travis Charest in _Wildcats vs. X-Men_ is one of the best examples of multiple delays done for the sake of great art.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 15, 2008)

Messiah Complex keeps getting more and more amazing. Everything that happens in New X-Men #46 is incredible.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 15, 2008)

How do you have an early issue


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't, I've only read the summary of it. If you get your comics shipped to you from Marvel, they'll occasionally send some early. It has happened a couple times now with the Messiah Complex issues.


Here is the summary for those who want it:


*Spoiler*: __ 




*  Story starts 3 hours before X-Force gets to Muir Island.  Mystique is talking to Sinister about her history with Muir Island and how she's going to lose Rogue there as well.  Sinister confirms that Rogue is going to die.  Angry, Mystique quickly grabs Sinister and presses his face against Rogue's, killing him! (Yes, they confirm that Sinister is effectively dead... to which "OH $%&@" slipped out).

*  Later, Gambit arrives with the baby and gives it to Mystique.  When he sees Sinister dead, he says that he can't believe he's finally free from him.  Then X-Force (with Bish) arrives.  Lady M is on the ground and she appears pretty dead.

*  The joint forces of the Marauders and the Acolytes attack X-Force.  Wolverine tells Wolfsbane and Warpath that if they hesitate at all, they are done for.  Then Scalphunter shoots him dead in the face! ("DAYUM!")

*  The battle is joined... Wolfsbane takes on Arclight, Bishop attacks Sunfire, Riptide attacks Wolfsbane.  Scrambler goes over to Wolverine and shuts off his healing factor so that he won't heal from the bullet, then X-23 appears and literally dismantles Scrambler (DUDE!)

*  Scalphunter is about to blast Hepzibah too then catches Warpath in his sight at last minute... too late, a vibranium blade is already on its way.  It pins Scalphunter to the wall through the shoulder.  Mystique tells Scalphunter than she and Sinister need more time with the baby and to keep the X-Men at bay at all costs.  Suddenly the rest of the X-Men and X-Factor arrive, optic blasts blazing. (Aww ^&%$ Yeah!)

*  Mystique goes back to the lab where Gambit is with the baby.  Gambit asks her if she's sure about her plan and she says its meant to be.  She says that Destiny foretold that she and he would be in the lab with the baby and Rogue and that she was meant to save Rogue's life.  She then takes the baby and places it up to Rogue's face.

*  Back at Xavier's, PX attacks Rockslide, Mercury, and Dust.  Rockslide tells them to go get help then suddenly, PX busts into the mansion where Wolfcub, Trance, and Indra are standing.  PX is about to eat Indra when Surge jumps in and blasts PX.

*  Muir Island -- Riptide is holding Wolfsbane by the throat when suddenly he falls asleep.  Cable and Xavier have arrived, Xavier having put Riptide to sleep telepathically.  They examine Wolfsbane and determine that her wounds are superficial and that she'll heal.  They then continue into Muir Island.

*  In the lab -- When the baby touches Rogue's skin, there's a huge flash and surge of energy. Gambit, fearing for the baby's life, grabs it awary from Mystique and pushes Mystique down.  He asks her how she could have killed the baby but when he looks down, the baby is unscathed (WTF?).  He asks how the baby survived when Sinister couldn't and Mystique says its destiny.  Mystique goes over to Rogue, hoping that she'll wake up but she doesn't.  Mystique is confused and says that she did all of this because she wanted to help Rogue so Rogue would love her again.  Gambit says that Rogue would never forgive her if her life was saved at the baby's expense, that she (and he) would rather die.  Then Xavier appears in the lab.

*  Muir Island battle -- more action: Siryn attacking Exodus, Storm blasting away, Colossus knocking out Cargill, M knocking Random, Emma mentally incapacitates Harpoon, Bishop blasts Unuscione.  Emma senses another telepath blocking her from the baby, even through Exodus' interference, and that its not Sinister. Tempo tries to stop time and make an escape but Cable knocks her out.  Xavier then mental messages Cable that he has the child.  Xavier then asks Gambit what he's going to do and he says he'll stay with Rogue.

*  Xavier's -- Surge is still blasting PX when suddenly Anole decks it with his super arm.  The rest of the New X-Men come to offer Surge assistance.  Suddenly, PX senses weaker signatures in the infirmary and goes down to feast.  In the infirmary, Pixie is telling Nightcrawler all that's been happening since he was out of commission (being as hilariously Pixie as ever) when PX suddenly busts in, Gentle and Armor in tow.  Nightcrawler teleports still comatose Hellion, Beast, Loa, and himself away from PX while Gentle and Armor continue their attack.  The rest of the New X-Men appear, Prodigy in full command mode.  Pixie then gets it in her head that they need to go where X-23 is because she was the only one who can hurt PX.  She then casts her teleportation spell and transports the entire New X-Men team, Beast, Nightcrawler, and PX all to Muir Island into the middle of the battle!

*  PX attacks the first mutant it sees, which happens to be Vertigo.  She's subsequently gnawed in half.  Suddenly, everyone is looking at PX, ready to defend themselves, when it gets a whiff... the mutant signature its been chasing for weeks is within its grasp!

*  In the lab -- Xavier delivers the baby to Cable.  Xavier tells Cable to take the baby to the future and keep it safe.  Suddenly, Bishop arrives and tells Cable that he isn't going anywhere and that the baby must die.  Cable is about to engage Bishop when suddenly PX arrives in the lab... ready to finally eat the super baby.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jan 15, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:
			
		

> I don't, I've only read the summary of it. If you get your comics shipped to you from Marvel, they'll occasionally send some early. It has happened a couple times now with the Messiah Complex issues.
> 
> 
> Here is the summary for those who want it:
> ...



OMFG, so 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rogue now has Sinster's and...some portion of the baby's powers? YES!!!! As well as Sunfire's...she's scary powerful now.




Messiah Complex = A+++++++


----------



## Deviate (Jan 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinister will not stay dead for long. Neither will most of his henchmen. I haven't read the solits, but I'm thinking Rogue doesn't wake up. Now all we need is the purists to fly in the middle of the fight to add to the chaos.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know if Rogue will have Sinister & the baby's powers permanently. She used to have to have extended contact to permanently absorb them. Who knows how her power absorption abilities work now.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jan 16, 2008)

Deviate said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sinister will not stay dead for long. Neither will most of his henchmen. I haven't read the solits, but I'm thinking Rogue doesn't wake up. Now all we need is the purists to fly in the middle of the fight to add to the chaos.




*Spoiler*: __ 



About Rogue, she will wake up soon. After all, she's one of the main characters in X-men: Legacy, along with Xaiver and Gambit.






			
				Dietsunkist said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if Rogue will have Sinister & the baby's powers permanently. She used to have to have extended contact to permanently absorb them. Who knows how her power absorption abilities work now.



First and foremost, thanks for the spoilers. Who knows when I'm gonna get my copy of this ish. 

Anyway...


*Spoiler*: __ 



We do know how Rogue's powers work now. Her absorption got speeded by like a kabillion seconds. Instead of taking ten or twenty seconds for permanet absorption to happen (like with Ms. Marvel), it's instanteous now. She already perma-absorbed/killed a nurse as well as 8 billion alien minds/souls from a giant entity called the Hetacomb. And since it's been shown that Sinster isn't impervious to her touch either...

As for the baby, I doubt Rogue absorbed much of anything from her considering the baby didn't suffer any ill effects. Probably just some memories or a prophecy for some futere storyline. In other words, something plot-devicey. Eh, but I can dream.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2008)

More spoilers?!


----------



## Hellion (Jan 16, 2008)

I hate spoilers about Messiah Complex because the spoilers don't do the issue justice.  Must resist the urge to click spoiler tags


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah, it's killing me not to check what's under those spoilers. But I know I don't wanna ruin it for when I pick up the next issue...

... o early releases, what a foul temptress thou art!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 16, 2008)

I got my copy Monday evening.  :brag


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I got my copy Monday evening. *:brag*


 **


----------



## icemaster143 (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn I had to stop myself from reading the spoilers. 

Quick question. I started reading this story only recently and I don't know where Pred x came from or what it is could some one give me a rundown of what that thing is and what it could do.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 16, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> Damn I had to stop myself from reading the spoilers.
> 
> Quick question. I started reading this story only recently and I don't know where Pred x came from or what it is could some one give me a rundown of what that thing is and what it could do.



Short answer is it was designed to be a mutant killer.  It can sense mutants (apparently across the planet), and hunts them down to feed on them.

So far it seems purely physical beyond this, so it's unclear how it can really be a credible threat.

/Edit:
Rather how it could be a credible threat to powerful mutants.  It debuted in New X-Men where they're rather untrained and unprepared for it.

Any number of mutants should be able to take it out one-on-one (Hellion, were he healthy, should be able to just throw the thing into orbit).


----------



## icemaster143 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks +rep.

I was wondering about that thing was and why it was important considering it seemed like some brainless hunterdog.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 16, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> Thanks +rep.
> 
> I was wondering about that thing was and why it was important considering it seemed like some brainless hunterdog.



I think the idea was it was supposed to hunt down the weak no-name mutants (like peepers or whatever his name was in MC).  But the guy that created him died before the project was completed.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 16, 2008)

It is pretty damn strong though. The metal skin was stolen from Mercury and it took the X-Men and New X-Men to take down 2-3 of them. It can be hurt by adamantium though, X-23 was stabbing one.

It was supposed to hunt down all mutants, originally there were 3-4 of them. Right now, it was given Dust's scent and was going to kill her but then it sensed the baby being born and went there, now it has been working its way back to the mansion.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 16, 2008)

I wonder what the odds are, given that it's coated in Mercury's skin, that she could(with great willpower), pull it off the hound. 

That's kind of how I see the hounds story ending, if at all.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 16, 2008)

LULZ.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hellion (Jan 16, 2008)

Man Messiah Complex is crazy right now.  Man I can't wait to see how it ends X3


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2008)

"Logan kill everyon in your way. Just find that baby!" 
Effin bas-ass! X3


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 16, 2008)

The Marauders got owned


----------



## Sylar (Jan 16, 2008)

I love Rockslide. X3

And LOL at Pixie spazzing out...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2008)

They must think we forgot about the Purifiers... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



They're gonna be the first op for X-Force though.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 16, 2008)

Warpath's gonna flip out.

X-23 is gonna kill people. Viciously. (Seriously she jacked up that guy that was attacking Wolverine.)

Wolverine is going to prove that he can be in every single Marvel comic at the same time by not only appearing in all of the X titles, but staying on the New Avengers as well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2008)

I hope they pull Wolverine from a few titles. It makes me dislike the character seeing him everywhere at the same time. He's not freakin Jamie Madrox.





















Or is he?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 16, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I hope they pull Wolverine from a few titles. It makes me dislike the character seeing him everywhere at the same time. He's not freakin Jamie Madrox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah he would have a M on his face 

Did PXx grow as he ate people?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2008)

That's why he wears the mask. 

Yeah, he's the size of a T-Rex now...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Warpath's gonna flip out.
> 
> X-23 is gonna kill people. Viciously. (Seriously she jacked up that guy that was attacking Wolverine.)
> 
> *Wolverine is going to prove that he can be in every single Marvel comic at the same time by not only appearing in all of the X titles*, but staying on the New Avengers as well.



Wolverine kills Ultron


----------



## Hellion (Jan 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Wolverine kills Ultron



Put that in a spoiler tag:zaeu

I wondered how they were gonna get PX involved with the baby and the way they did it did not feel forced at all.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Uncanny X-Men #495: Divided We Stand preview [**link**]*


----------



## bengus (Jan 17, 2008)

X-Factor 46 was flat-out awesome. Best X-Men crossover I've read... period.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lulz at Sinister being pwned


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 17, 2008)

Sinister's fall was so damn anti-climatic


----------



## Sylar (Jan 17, 2008)

I like its anticlimaticness. 

He doesn't get to be pwned by the Xmen, he gets killed by his ally.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 17, 2008)

I called the Rogue killing him, although I half thought she would wake up and do it. I really liked Gambit's short scene with Xavier.


----------



## icemaster143 (Jan 18, 2008)

Damn there went my hope of being rid of Gambit for good. I hate that loser and every thing he touches turns to crap. 

Why could they not of killed him first.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 18, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> Damn there went my hope of being rid of Gambit for good. I hate that loser and every thing he touches turns to crap.
> 
> Why could they not of killed him first.



^ This man is going places in life...take notes heathens.

If you also hate Green Arrow, we can make beautiful children together.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2008)

I think Wolverine "heals slow" compared to x-23, because she dosen't have to constantly be fighting adamantium poisoning to the same degree


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I think Wolverine "heals slow" compared to x-23, because she dosen't have to constantly be fighting adamantium poisoning to the same degree



I didn't think Wolverine had to deal with that anymore once he got the metal put back in?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 20, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> I didn't think Wolverine had to deal with that anymore once he got the metal put back in?



He does because just after the Decimation Emma was worried that if he lost his mutant abilites he'd die.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah but he was there, so strange and emma had his back


----------



## bengus (Jan 21, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> (On Gambit) ^ This man is going places in life...take notes heathens.



I don't think Gambit has a single noteworthy storyline that centers around him. Even when they do try to flesh him out (Thief/Assasin's Guild, Belladonna Bordeaux, The Witness, his defection to Apocalypse) it always comes out... well... wrong... -_-;


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Missiah Complex Finale spoilers*


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not kidding...

*Spoiler*: __ 



click at your own risk...

*Spoiler*: __ 



ok, don't say I didn't warn you...

*Spoiler*: _check it out_ 



The issue starts off with a showdown between Bishop, Cable, and Pred X. As Cable is holding the baby, Bishop fires his gun at Cable. Cable ducks the blasts. Pred X then charges at Bish, as Bish fires rounds at it...until he runs out of bullets, and Pred X pounces on him. Really looks as if Bishop was killed here, but stay tuned.

Meanwhile, it's World War 3 on Muir Island, as the battle rages on between the X-Men and everyone else. Cyke sends X-Force after Pred X, and tells Emma to send the New X-Men into battle with the Marauders. Emma seems dumbfounded because she already told them to stay at the kiddy table and let the adults handle business. Cyke rationalizes things by saying that the Marauders are prepared to fight the X-Men...but not the New X-Men.

Cyke finds Cable and tells him to give up the baby. Cable takes aim, but Cyke calls his bluff and states Cable would not kill him. Xavier backs up Cyke and tells Cable to give Scott the baby.

Rogue finally wipes the crust from her eyes. Mystique starts going on and on about how Destiny predicted all this, and that she did all of this to save Rogue's life. When Mystique mentions how she used the baby, Rogue freaks out and calls Mystique out on her ruthlessness...and de-gloves.

Battle continues to rage on outside. Cool scene where Omega Malice is beating down Pixie...just when Malice thinks she has the upper hand, Pixie breaks out her soul dagger and gutts her. Pixie is gutta.

Emma is battling Exodus in psychic combat to a stalemate. Exodus then realizes he's been breathing in Dust and falls to the ground. Dust says she takes no pleasure in this...Emma responds by saying she takes enough pleasure in it for the both of them. Pow.

Cable gives up the baby to Cyke. Rogue touches Mystique, I guess, intending to kill her. Rogue says she'll always "remember" her.

During a battle going nowhere with Pred X, Wolverine goes all Wolverine, literally jumps into Pred X's mouth and gutts that thing from the inside out.

Eerie scene between the mysterious red-haired, green-eyed baby and Cyke. The baby grabs Cyke's necklace with the picture of him and Jean.

Rogue tells Remy that she didn't kill Mystique, and she just now realizes the baby wiped her slate clean. She was freed of strain 88 and all the memories she absorbed...which sucks, because now she has Mystique running around in her head. She runs off, telling Gabmit not to follow. Yeah, right. Rogue/Gambit angst is alive and well.

Cyke gives the baby back to Cable and tells him to let her be herself...let her be free...not a pawn in someone else's game. Cable leaves.

Remember Bishop? He goes all Wanda, and fires at Cable as he ports out...and nails Professor X in his head. The X-Men stand over Charles' dead(?) body and Cyke states there are no more X-Men.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 21, 2008)

Like hell I'm clicking that spoiler.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2008)

I didn't even read it either, I just posted it. lol My punk-ass cousin, who KNOWS I'm waiting for the actual book, e-mailed that to me.


----------



## tigerwoo (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks for the spoiler!  it was just as great as reading the actual comic!  seriously, i've been very disappointed by the messiah complex so far.  it was hailed as being some Huge turning point in the x-men, and really, nothing seems to have changed.  the whole premise of everyone chasing down this stupid baby was stupid from the start.  nobody ever revealed Why the baby was important, just that it Was.  nobody said WHY they want the baby, just that they did.  i mean come on.  sinister never mentioned anything, but i guess you could guess he'd experiment and do stuff with it's genes.  the x-men never said anything, but what they want to protect it or something?  predator x we had to assume wanted the baby more than anyone because it was such a great meal?  really?  seriously?  and then the biggest end all battle is nothing more than a pile of mutants all pretending to fight each other.  i've always hated the x-men fighting because unlike naruto, they're always just blasting, or punching randomly, and then exchanging a couple of lines.  then someone gets knocked out and then mysteriously wakes out of their ko by the time the battle is over and everyone is withdrawing.

anyway, the finale seems like it might actually have been one of the better issues in the crossover.  i'll pick it up instore when i get a chance.  i hope this current trend doesn't last too long, ed brubaker is one of my least favourite x-writers ever.  his turtle slow pacing (shi'ar took 12 issues???  could've been 5)  is especially lame, but hopefully his character development will show something.  also, how the hell are they going to be like, "the x-men are no more, but of course, X-Force is good to go!"  doesn't make sense to me.

and that wasn't all spoilers because its all over every add for post-messiah xmen books.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2008)

tigerwoo said:


> i've always hated the x-men fighting because unlike naruto...


When people compare comics to anime/manga I just wanna stab 'em.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet Niblets  If the baby is who they are hinting at XD.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 22, 2008)

That last bit of the spoiler is never going to stick.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 22, 2008)

Deviate said:


> That last bit of the spoiler is never going to stick.



Yeah especially since...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Jean that died in Planet X, was a Skrull, and the real Jean has been hiding underground with a group of super heroes who have found out about the Skrulls and are preparing for the day they try to take over, this team is composed of

Jean Grey
Thor (current one is a Skrull)
Scarlet Witch
Dr. Doom
Iron Man (Tony Stark was himself for Civil War, but he will be replaced soon, which will start Secret Invasion)
Magneto
Dr. Strange (Why his powers suck)
Luke Cage and Jessica Jones's baby (Adult for some reason)

And this team is called *Nick Fury's Fucking Kick Ass Commandos*!


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't think that's the part he was referring to. I think he meant:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Xavier being shot in the head and dying.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 22, 2008)

Ohh~ now I can't wait to see it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cyke's reaction to Prof. getting shot. He has been a dick to him ever since that thing with his Emo brother.

And Pixie FTW!!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

Layla miller is going to grow up in the future and marry Maddrox
Damn, I hope grown up lilla looks hot


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 22, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Yeah especially since...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The way things are going it wouldn't suprise me if it did happen.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 22, 2008)

Alright...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Replace Jean with Prof. X and Planet X with House of M, and you have the same thing


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2008)

*X-Factor #28 Preview [**link**] *


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 23, 2008)

I hope Layla returns.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2008)

I didn't read the Messiah Complex spoiler I posted, so I'm wondering what happened to Madrox's "M"...

*goes to borders*


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2008)

Waits for Gigaman for Messiah Complex Finale


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2008)

*More X-Factor Previews *

*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2008)

She did it becaus it was an iPod touch not an iPhone


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 23, 2008)

Young X-Men Spoilers and thoughts:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 So apparently the only three New X-Men returning are Dust, Rockslide, and Blindfold, and they are joined by two new guys to hunt and kill a new version of the Brotherhood. The Solicit roughly ends with "old allies become terrible enemies." Anole, Nehzno and X-23 are accounted for in other books, but that still leaves Surge, Prodigy, Hellion, Mercury, Pixie, Armor, the three-in-one and Elixer. Are some combination of them the new brotherhood?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2008)

someone upload the last messiah complex scans NAO


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 23, 2008)

Its already up, In the place that cannot be named 


Awesome Issue btw XD


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jan 23, 2008)

Now that Messiah Complex is over, all I can think about is poor poor Layla. Her situation right now makes me want to cry.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2008)

layla is gonna grow up in the future, so her wedding with maddrox isn't ludacristic


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2008)

In the scanis then nexxt to last page meant to be black or is it a messed up page.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> In the scanis then nexxt to last page meant to be black or is it a messed up page.


It was supposed to look like that.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 23, 2008)

So, the 616 universe is somewhat pulling a Ult X-men thing? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 If I remember correctly, Xavier was portrayed as dead, then the Cyclops split the X-men up, but there were still teams that did things.  Cable and Bishop were both involved as well, along with Cables future at the end of the arc.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Mo.  

You're right too Jug.  LOL but it was way better portrayed in the 616 though.  I can't wait to read the new X books though


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 23, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> So, the 616 universe is somewhat pulling a Ult X-men thing?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I got my copy today...


*Spoiler*: __ 




In the preview, it says "turn in to the next issue of X-Men: Legacy to find out what happened to Xavier after he was shot"

So don't write him off as dead yet.




Other random thoughts

*Spoiler*: __ 




I kinda was left wondering "so what?"  They took the baby into the future and Cable's going to raise it.  Okay...

But the kid's hardly the Messiah until it actually does something.  All she apparently accomplished was to get a significant number of the extremely limited number of remaining mutants killed.

I'm not offended (like BND), but at the same time it didn't seem to do much.  I'll keep reading but I'm kinda confused.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 23, 2008)

Kinda a let down in my opinion, not enough good guy deaths


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Kinda a let down in my opinion, not enough good guy deaths


What do you think this is, New X-Men?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 24, 2008)

This was way better than HoM. 

 I am happy that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Magneto didn't make a last minute appearance like many people speculated


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 24, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I got my copy today...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Later in Ult. X-Men we find out Xavier isn't dead.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2008)

Kaze said:


> This was way better than HoM.
> 
> I am happy that *
> Spoiler:
> ...


I knew, that wouldn't happen. He was on the "can't use" list of characters for this event. It was in an interview before the start of MC.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 24, 2008)

Like I've already theorized, they are saving Magneto for SECRET INVASION!!!

Anyways...Messiah Complex isn't so much of a world changing event, as it is a chance to prove that X-titles can work coherently together if writers know what the fuck they are doing. I would like them to try this again with something more epic.

It was a good story, but it wasn't Sinestro Corps big. X-Men won't be big again until M-Day is reversed. And I have a feeling that is the next big X-Men event.

All these plot-lines that have been building up since House of M will all come back for a big finale. Messiah Complex was just a preview of how it will be done, and possibly the half-way point of it being told.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't wait for Marvel to do thier What if version of MC


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> *Like I've already theorized, they are saving Magneto for SECRET INVASION!!!*
> 
> Anyways...Messiah Complex isn't so much of a world changing event, as it is a chance to prove that X-titles can work coherently together if writers know what the fuck they are doing. I would like them to try this again with something more epic.
> 
> ...


Yeah, right... That Xorn/Collective garbage did enough damage to him. 


Chatulio said:


> I can't wait for Marvel to do thier What if version of MC


What if...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Beast got eaten by Predator X?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 24, 2008)

It was silly because Storm should have had T'Challa with her the entire time (if I was married to Storm then I would be as well) who could call in the F4

But then it would have only been around 3 issues long


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 24, 2008)

X-Men solicits updated.
As some know the X-Men comics solicits after MC were deemed classified until after MC was finally finished (in particular X-Men which is now X-Men: Legacy). Which after reading MC you can kind of understand why it was classified until after MC. Also is the cover revelations for some of them.


If your too lazy to click the link here are some info

*Spoiler*: _X-Men Legacy Spoilers_ 




Professor X is not dead but in a coma...
The Master of Magnatesim Magneto himself will appear... (seems NeoDMC is wrong with Magneto not being involved with anything until Secret Invasion)


----------



## Aa2on (Jan 24, 2008)

X Factor...jea...the first team...with Cyclops, Jean Grey, ArchAngel, Iceman and Beast... the second team was cool too though...With Havoc and crew..


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2008)

After reading the solicits, X-Force seems like the only title worth reading.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 24, 2008)

Unless Shield shuffles him into Xaviers bedroom in a plastic bubble I have no idea how the fuck he is going to be in Legacy...

Unless Tony decided to use those Nano-Inhibters on someone who actually deserves them.

Magneto is in the Negative Zone prison or some shit like that, or has everyone forgotten this?

New Avengers is still canon right?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 24, 2008)

When did he get moved to 42?


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 24, 2008)

If you mean right after Genosha, then no he is not in the prison. The chopper carrying exploded. His last appeareance was in uncanny x men in the cemetery.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmm, so I guess Kitty does die or stay in space. Thats dumb.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2008)

Deviate said:


> *Hmm, so I guess Kitty does die or stay in space.* Thats dumb.


 
Now where have I see that before? 


*Spoiler*: __ 






LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah she did.
> 
> Messiah Complex definately takes place after Astonishing. The biggest clue was when Cycploys was arguing with Xavier and said. "Aren't you the man... who lied about the Danger Room?" in referrence to the Dangerous storyline. Since the events in astonishing seem to occur at a fast pace, Untoppable more than likey happened before MC as well.
> 
> *So Kitty is either dead or lost in space.*


Ta-da!!


----------



## Deviate (Jan 24, 2008)

coincidence


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2008)

I prefer the term "role model". 

Just finished Astonishing 24
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kitty got launched into space in a gigantic bullet.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 24, 2008)

So if I may sum up the results of MC-
-The teams play musical chairs and the people all shuffle around to different books
-A book gets canceled and rebooted
-The amount of good black superheroes is reduced by 1 (Civil War)
-Wolverine joins yet another team (Avengers Disassembled)
-Xavier "dies" (again)
-Status quo, is shaken, but really, nothing much changed.

Good work Marvel, I see the good old playbook still works.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2008)

Why would a hollow silo sized tampon destroy the earth?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Why would a hollow silo sized tampon destroy the earth?


I was gonna say "because it's extra absorbant " but that would've been juvenile. The only possible solution is it's suppoed to pierce the Earth and make it implode (on entry) and explode (during exit)... kinda like shooting an apple.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes but who blew up the chopper?

Oh yes...I believe we all know the answer to this...and in a roundabout way, I am always right.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 24, 2008)

The chopper explosion was never explained.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 24, 2008)

Magic destroyed the chopper silly


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 24, 2008)

Also note that the "Bullet" is like, fucking huge... actually never mind, it doesn't make sense.

The velocity it would have to go is unbelievable, especially when you consider it is a projectile with no self-purpulsion. It should have liquified Kitty, and have enough kickback to send it's launching platform out of orbit.

That is...unless Breakworld's secret Weapon will take about a billion years before it reaches Earth...at which point I have to say Breakworld did this for the lulz, and the X-Men got pwned.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 24, 2008)

It was Xorn/Collective/Magneto/Wanda/Magic/Skrulls/JoeQ that blew up the chopper. 

I'm surprised that people actually expected Magneto to show up during MC. 
I was sure that Marvel actually said that he was on the list of guys who would play no role in MC along with Juggs, Onslaught, Vulcan, Xorn, and that crappy Excalibur team.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't care, I still love magneto 


And mistique


----------



## vicious1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> So if I may sum up the results of MC-
> -The teams play musical chairs and the people all shuffle around to different books
> -A book gets canceled and rebooted
> *-The amount of good black superheroes is reduced by 1 (Civil War)*
> ...




So Bishop is a little evil now. All he wants to do is kill a baby and destroy the future of the mutant race. Who else is gonna give Cable problems?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2008)

How many black supervillans are there

Except Black Panter's


----------



## Sylar (Jan 26, 2008)

Tombstone was black before he got bleached....

Actually there aren't that many black supervillains in Marvel, assorted street punks aside.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't forget the black guy in the wrecking crew


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 27, 2008)

Now the question is, are there any _important_ black villains?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 27, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Now the question is, are there any _important_ black villains?


Although his skin is gray, Apocalypse was born in Africa before the country was intergrated with "outsiders". He's done some pretty important villiany.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 27, 2008)

Venom is black.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 27, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Although his skin is gray, Apocalypse was born in Africa before the country was intergrated with "outsiders". He's done some pretty important villiany.



Like getting owned by Blackbolt in HoM

Poor pooky



Graham Acre said:


> Venom is black.



omg racist!


----------



## bengus (Jan 27, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Now the question is, are there any _important_ black villains?



Black Manta - killed (indirectly) Aquaman's infant son... though I don't know if this is totally retconned...

Barracuda (Punisher)

Only ones I can remember.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 27, 2008)

bengus said:


> *Black Manta *- killed (indirectly) Aquaman's infant son... though I don't know if this is totally retconned...
> 
> Barracuda (Punisher)
> 
> Only ones I can remember.


I remember him from the old Super Friends cartoons. Until now, I thought he was a robot. 

Barracuda... How could I have forgotten him?!

*Spoiler*: _awesomeness_ 








​


----------



## Hellion (Jan 27, 2008)

Now that's some N-word Shit right there.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 27, 2008)

Barracuda is a man after my own heart.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 27, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I remember him from the old Super Friends cartoons. Until now, I thought he was a robot.
> 
> Barracuda... How could I have forgotten him?!
> 
> ...



Now post him on the airplane.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 27, 2008)

I love you mo :wub


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 27, 2008)

bengus said:


> Black Manta - killed (indirectly) Aquaman's infant son... though I don't know if this is totally retconned...
> 
> *Barracuda (Punisher)*
> 
> Only ones I can remember.



What the hell. I should kill myself for forgetting the greatest villian in existence

Complete fail, lasers, complete fail


----------



## Sylar (Jan 27, 2008)

Kingpin was black in the Daredevil movie.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 27, 2008)

Barracuda would make that Kingpin give him head


----------



## Deviate (Jan 28, 2008)

*Horrible image of Michael Clarke Duncan giving Barracuda a blow job*


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 28, 2008)

Deviate said:


> *Horrible image of Michael Clarke Duncan giving Barracuda a blow job*



*shoots self in head to get the image out*


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2008)

And except for luke cage, and black panther's, how many black non mutant superheroes are there?

Brother Voodo dosen't count.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2008)

Storm, Prodigy


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 28, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Storm, Prodigy



Those...are mutants?

One is an ex-mutant granted...

Also back on villians...Alex Wilder will come back a villian...I'm 100% sure...and he'll kill them all.


----------



## vicious1 (Jan 28, 2008)

If Alex does come back I hope it's not until Runaways is nearing its end.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 28, 2008)

Which is sooner than you think, the book has been going downhill for quite sometime now.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2008)

It's an awesome comic, fuk'en jhoss whedon is crewing everything up. I mean, messiah complex happened between two issues of eighteen pages each
Not to mention the crappy time travel arc with fifty new characters
Can his lazy ass


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> And except for luke cage, and black panther's, how many black non mutant superheroes are there?
> 
> Brother Voodo dosen't count.


Captain America (Isaih Bradley)
The Patriot
Uhhh... those other guys.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 28, 2008)

* Abraham Brown (Sons of the Tiger)
    * Aegis (New Warriors)
    * Agent Storm/Tempest (X-Force)
    * Alex Wilder (Runaways)
    * Anarchist (X-Force)
    * Attractive Lad (Crazy Eights)
    * Axe II (Harriers)
    * Bandit
    * Battlestar
    * Bedlam
    * *Bishop *(X-Men)
    * The Black Musketeers (Dr. Joshua Itobo, Ishanta, and Khanata; allies of the Black Panther)
    * *Black Panther*
    * *Blade*
    * Bling (member of New X-Men)
    * Brother Voodoo
    * Captain America (Isaiah Bradley)
    * Captain Marvel (Monica Rambeau)
    * Cardiac
    * Cecilia Reyes (X-Men)
    * Chord (New Warriors ally)
    * *Cloak*
    * Darwin (half-black, half-Latino, X-Men)
    * Deathlok (Michael Collins)
    * Debrii
    * Doorman (Great Lakes X-Men)
    * Falcon
    * *Goliath *(Bill Foster, Avengers)
    * Gabe Jones one of the Howling Commandos
    * Gateway (X-Men ally, Australian Aborigine)
    * Genii (Young Gods)
    * Georgianna Castleberry (Team America)
    * Girth (Happy Campers, NFL Superpro)
    * Goblyn (sister of Laura Dean, ally of Alpha Flight)
    * G. W. Bridge (S.H.I.E.L.D.)
    * Hammer (Six Pack)
    * Heather Hudson (Exiles)
    * High-Tech
    * Hit-Maker (half-black, half-Mexican)
    * Horus (Heliopolitan Gods)
    * Hybrid (New Warriors)
    * Isis (Heliopolitan Gods)
    * Josiah X (The Crew)
    * Kasper Cole (The Crew)
    * "Licorice" Calhoun (illusionist, appeared in S.H.I.E.L.D.)
    * Lightbright (Silver Sable's Wild Pack)
    * *Luke Cage* (aka Power Man)
    * Maggott (former member of the X-Men, deceased)
    * Marcus Stone (Code Blue)
    * Maxam
    * Meteor Man (Jefferson Reed)
    * Midnight Sun (ally of Shang-Chi)
    * Misty Knight (Heroes for Hire)
    * Monica Rambeau (Captain Marvel II aka Photon aka Pulsar)
    * M'shulla (Killraven's Freemen)
    * Night Thrasher (New Warriors)
    * Nightwatch
    * N'Kantu, the Living Mummy
    * Numinus (cosmic embodiment of the wonders of the universe, Power Pack)
    * Pathway (Laura Dean, sister of Goblyn Dean, ally of Alpha Flight)
    * *Patriot*
    * Phastos (Eternals)
    * Photon (Monica Rambeau)
    * Prodigy II (David Alleyne) (New X-Men: Academy X)
    * Prowler
    * Pulsar
    * Rage
    * Reno Jones (one of the Gunhawks)
    * Rocket Racer (a villain turned hero)
    * Shard of X-Factor
    * Shola Inkosi
    * Silhouette
    * Sister Voodoo (Vanna Black, actress hired by Brother Voodoo, from Marvel Age Annual #3)
    * Splice (Young Gods)
    * Sprocket (pilot and mechanic, employer of Night Thrasher)
    * *Storm*
    * Sunspot (X-Men)
    * Synch
    * Tag (member of the New X-Men)
    * Triathlon (Avengers)
    * Venus (cloned from the DNA of Goliath and Elisa Maza, Gargoyles comic series)
    * Venus Dee Milo
    * Vibrania (Ally of Speedball)
    * Vibranium
    * Vibraxis of Fantastic Force
    * Voodo Chile (child actor hired by Brother Voodoo, from Marvel Age Annual #3)
    * *War Machine*
    * Wes Cassady, a construction worker who was bitten by a radioactive rabbit.
    * Wildstreak (Fantastic Four ally)
    * Windshear (Alpha Flight)

  The bold ones are the only ones I could have listed without that wiki.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2008)

Not only did you cheat, most of those guys are mutants.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheaters never prosper 

**


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Cheaters never prosper
> 
> *unless you don't get caught*


I see what you did there.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2008)

I am one of the 187.  The things I say blend in with the background.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 28, 2008)

> Cheaters never prosper


*looks at bold name* I disagree.  

Here are .



> Not only did you cheat, most of those guys are mutants.


War Machine, Goliath, and Blade are the ones I wanted to post, but then I remembered seeing links to that while randomly wiking some black heroes.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2008)

I did not know Killer Croc was black.... I find it offensive


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2008)

Gooba said:


> *looks at bold name* I disagree.
> 
> Here are .
> 
> *War Machine, Goliath, and Blade* are the ones I wanted to post, but then I remembered seeing links to that while randomly wiking some black heroes.


*feels bad for not mentioning these three* 

There's also the new Goliath, but he hasn't done anything heroic yet, so he's not worth mentioning.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 28, 2008)

I only thought of Goliath since he got a hole punched in his chest by a robo-clone.  Not really the best way to be remembered.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah good old Clor. So how did Luke Cage get his powers anyway?


----------



## Gooba (Jan 28, 2008)

An attempt at a super soldier like experiment that got sabotaged, and made it super-effective.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2008)

So Luke Cage is the most bad-ass accident ever...


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2008)

That pretty awesome. Black people have had the most benefits from the super soldier serum 

I like how even though he has unbreakable skin you can still mess up his internal organs


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 28, 2008)

God damn I want to tap Storm


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> God damn I want to tap Storm


I made my girlfriend dress up as Storm for Halloween... and for two weeks straight. The costume rental late fee was SO worth it.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2008)

You I just don't like you


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2008)

This thread got slightly offtopic...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well here's some ontopic news.



> *Next week...*
> 
> ..._X-Men: Emperor Vulcan_ #5 completes the miniseries. Robert Kirkman's run enters the home straight with _Ultimate X-Men_ #90. And, in a strange choice of starting point, the _What If?_ one-shots offer a riff on _Spider-Man vs Wolverine_.
> 
> ...


 
Young X-Men... I'm just not digging it. *[]*


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2008)

They choose the Wolfsbane-wannabe but ignore Mercury and Hellion?

Fail.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sylar said:


> They choose the Wolfsbane-wannabe but ignore Mercury and Hellion?
> 
> *EPIC *Fail.


*Reasons that this project will fail:*

Tattoo dude has the dumbest fucking power ever.
The way they drew Rockslide looks like shit. Actually he looks like Caliban, who looks like shit.
They're making Blindfold an action hero
Wolfcub = Feral = instafail
These young mutants, some which were raised by the X-Men, suddenly don't trust them anymore...
Lacks the 3 in 1
Lacks Prodigy... Who'll probably end up in the New Warriors with the rest of the depowered mutants who found new powers.
X-Force is doing similar missions, and they have more popular characters.
I don't see this book lasting longer that one year.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Reasons that this project will fail:*
> 
> Tattoo dude has the dumbest fucking power ever.
> The way they drew Rockslide looks like shit. Actually he looks like Caliban, who looks like shit.
> ...



Well Prodigy sucks anyway so I wouldn't want him in it anyway. 

My question is that the Children of Xmen arc firmly established the New X-Men team (with uniforms and everything) and they never even had a single mission before they get broken up?

How dumb is that?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Well Prodigy sucks anyway so I wouldn't want him in it anyway.
> 
> My question is that the Children of Xmen arc firmly established the New X-Men team (with uniforms and everything) and they never even had a single mission before they get broken up?
> 
> How dumb is that?


Epic dumb... 

I was thinking the same thing about the Children of X-Men too. It's not like the X-Mansion hasn't been blown up or Xaviar has been taken out of th eequation before. This was just a dumb move to disband. 

And now there's two new mutants...


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Epic dumb...
> 
> I was thinking the same thing about the Children of X-Men too. It's not like the X-Mansion hasn't been blown up or Xaviar has been taken out of th eequation before. This was just a dumb move to disband.
> 
> And now there's two new mutants...



Face it Prodigy sucks. 

Messiah Complex was incredibly awesome but the last few pages were just terrible. "Xavier is dead. NO MOAR XMEN!!!" I'd make a HoM joke here but even that is too obvious.

Greymalkin is connected to Cable, I bet. Tatoo.... who the hell knows? I though HoM happened so they could stop introducing random mutants and keep it to a minimum.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2008)

Those who dislike Prodigy will soon feel my wrath... 

Yeah, that's what the oroginal HoM concept was about, getting rid of random and useless mutants... by killing them in a school bus.


----------



## vicious1 (Jan 29, 2008)

astonishing delayed again what a surprise. as good as it has been i just want Ellis to get his hands on it soon.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Those who dislike Prodigy will soon feel my wrath...


 
Hellion, Mercury, X-23, Rockslide, Three-in-One, Surge, Pixie, and Dust >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Prodigy.

Hell BLINDFOLD is a better Xmen than Prodigy. 



> Yeah, that's what the oroginal HoM concept was about, getting rid of random and useless mutants... by killing them in a school bus.



Or sniper attacks and home invasions.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 29, 2008)

Prodigy has the potential to go crazy and kill people.  He is not to be trusted


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2008)

*Reasons that this project will fail:*


[1]Tattoo dude has the dumbest fucking power ever.
[2]The way they drew Rockslide looks like shit. Actually he looks like Caliban, who looks like shit.
[3]They're making Blindfold an action hero
[4]Wolfcub = Feral = instafail
[5]These young mutants, some which were raised by the X-Men, suddenly don't trust them anymore...
[6]Lacks the 3 in 1
[7]Lacks Prodigy... Who'll probably end up in the New Warriors with the rest of the depowered mutants who found new powers.
[8]X-Force is doing similar missions, and they have more popular characters.
I don't see this book lasting longer that one year.

1- Gentle does not suck. He is tragic hero, that for a change is not either a philistine, or World of Warcraft dude. That said, his power sucks.
How to make him work
Make him befriend Pixie and hammer some Goddamned sense on her brain.
That and not use his powers so much. And almost die, to have Mercury save him with mercury tattos. He needs to be complemented
Do him wrong, and you'll just have Black Panter's Robin.
2-It does, but in how many looks can you adapt a Golem? I liked Lava Rockslide, and oh well, once they get the bad feedback theyll change it. Hey, at least they didn't do something like beat the Asian out of him (wasp)
How to make it work
Change him back
3-Lol wut?
How to make her work
You don't
4- You need a wolverine in every team. Isn't X-23 going to the X-furrys? Well, there you go.
How to make it work
Jab him an adamanitum skelleton, and make him smoke cigars 
5-Well, the whole missile through the buss, predator X through the face, home stomping mechas and "oh, there is a group of fanatical terrorist that wish to exterminate my teenage self and my friends that I bonded like family. I sure wish our protectors werent in space!", should have made them distrustfull
How to make it work
It works, make them distrust them, like X-Factor does, but make it so they don't completly ignore Scott.
6- A wolverine and a telepath in every team? clich?...
How to make it work
Put the jailbait back 
7-It's likely. They broke X-23 off, it's ony fair they also break noriko.
How to make it work
Give noriko a date, or put the chocolate man back!
8-furrys suck
How to make it work
Disband and return them to their proper places
Including the space pussy back to space.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 29, 2008)

He wasn't referring to Gentle. There is a new mutant on the team whose power is that he gains whatever attribute he is tattooed with. If he gets a tattoo of wings, then he can fly, etc. He's the "tattoo man" of Young X-Men. Gentle goes back to Wakanda.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2008)

say what?


What the hell is that?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> *Reasons that this project will fail:*
> 
> [1]Tattoo dude has the dumbest fucking power ever.
> [2]The way they drew Rockslide looks like shit. Actually he looks like Caliban, who looks like shit.
> ...


 X 10


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2008)

thou shall not facepalm me !


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2008)

It was a facepalm times ten. 

I wasn't talking about Nezhno, that guy us awesome. There's a new mutant with a crappy tattoo power. Try clicking the links, they're very informative.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 29, 2008)

tl           ;              dr


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2008)

Young X-Men = Do not want
I would actually sacrifice Dust and Santorro to have a story with just every mutant except those in young x-men


----------



## Hellion (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah I really want to know what happened to all of the New X-Men that I have come to love


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Young X-Men = Do not want
> *I would actually sacrifice Dust and Santo*rro to have a story with just every mutant except those in young x-men


No! 

Those are my favorite New X-Men


Kaze said:


> Yeah I really want to know what happened to all of the New X-Men that I have come to love


They'll get the Jubilee treatment:

gone for a few months
"guest star" on a title
become a permenant character of said title
title gets cancelled
repeat process


----------



## Hellion (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't understand why they canceled New X-Men.  Where will I get my JulianxLaura fix 

**


----------



## Sylar (Jan 30, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I don't understand why they canceled New X-Men.  Where will I get my JulianxLaura fix
> 
> **



Simple Pleasure

Have at it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 30, 2008)

Because of that link, this is now the single worst thread on this site.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2008)

Vulcan got pwned


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2008)

If by "pwned" you mean: united the Shi'ar, destroyed the Syc'ar tal, defeated the Starjammers, made L'Landra cry and emerged victorious... Then yeah, he definately got pwned.

I prefer that to happen than the norm of letting the "good guys" win.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, but Alex still cosmo smacked him *LIKE A BITCH AT THE SPEED OF TIME!*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2008)

He should've killed Alex and all of the Starjammers. Now they'll end up doing something lame like escaping and forming a resistance.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 30, 2008)

Vulcan needs to get his ass handed to him by the Phalanx.

Hell so do the Shi'ar for that fact.

BRING ON ULTRON!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't hate on the Emperor, he's effin bad ass.... 

"What if?" Vulcan doesn't count.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 30, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> If by "pwned" you mean: united the Shi'ar, destroyed the Syc'ar tal, defeated the Starjammers, made L'Landra cry and emerged victorious... Then yeah, he definately got pwned.
> 
> *I prefer that to happen than the norm of letting the "good guys" win.*




But anything involving SBP-lite is fail

Complete and utter Uchiha level fail


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 31, 2008)

Next few big X events. . .

- something involving the Mutant Baby as either the saviour or destroyer
- Shi'ar attacking Earth
- another Jean Grey/Phoenix story, fully resurrecting her (probably Phoenix Birthsong)
- some big event that Jean alluded to

FFS, can't we enjoy some semblance of a status quo that's NOT being shaken up?


----------



## Deviate (Jan 31, 2008)

> - another Jean Grey/Phoenix story, fully resurrecting her (probably Phoenix Birthsong)
> - some big event that Jean alluded to



Your assumptions or actual news?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 31, 2008)

> Shi'ar attacking Earth



Of course they're attacking Earth. 

*Wishes Annihilation Wave and gone through the Shi'ar.*


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 31, 2008)

Hehe, I wanna see Jean Grey Vs Vulcan


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Next few big X events. . .
> 
> - something involving the Mutant Baby as either the saviour or destroyer
> - Shi'ar attacking Earth
> ...


:rofl

As much as I hate the "comeback kid" the story, more than likely, won't be about Jean. Rachel and Shi'ar/Cloud Strife/Wolverine should take lead... 


That way they can both die.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 31, 2008)

As it is, there is no more room for Jean Grey in the X world...
With her around, every battle is meaningless, since she could just snap her fingers and finish it, resurecting anyone that found some half assed way to get themselves shot in the head.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Divided We Stand...
*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> As it is, there is no more room for Jean Grey in the X world...
> With her around, every battle is meaningless, since she could just snap her fingers and finish it, resurecting anyone that found some half assed way to get themselves shot in the head.



They'll just depower her like they did to Thor. They're probably say the reason for her being depowered is magic or something


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> They'll just depower her like they did to Thor. They're probably say the reason for her being depowered is magic or something



Well, they could just make her forget she's the Phoenix again...

Hey thanks to BND it's the era of retro comics anyway.  Just bring her back with mental blocks up forgetting she's the Phoenix and with her powers limited to where she can't even fly from TK.

Maybe the X-men could make a deal with Mephesto or something, to break up the eternal love between Scott and Emma?  *gags*


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 1, 2008)

That's kinda hard since Emma and Scott are only in it for the mind-blowing sex (forget that love bullshit).

But yeah, Jean returning...I mean yeah I want her to return eventually...but it'll be some mind-blowing "Omega Event" style arc that completely transforms the MU and X-Men as a franchise...and is then slowly retconned out of exsistance (ala House of M).

I mean just read X-Men The End...Jean is apart of the mythos of these books, and her presense will always be felt.


----------



## icemaster143 (Feb 1, 2008)

As long as they don't try to rekindle the Scott jean thing I don't care if she come back.

Emma and scott are one of the best couples in comics right now IMO. Their coversations are actually interesting and the don't have that almost brother sister vibe Scott & Jean had.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 1, 2008)

House of M hasn't been retconed away, not yet. There has been one mutant birth since then, which seems to be a much different type of mutant.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Divided We Stand...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



If not for the crappy speech bubble i would have believed it


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 1, 2008)

For the first five times I read it, I believed it


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know why, but I laughed so hard at that.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2008)

I can see deadpool teleporting to the future and pwning bishop




  OMG, what if the baby is deadpool


----------



## Sylar (Feb 2, 2008)

Fempool?

Well why the hell not...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2008)

could be deadpool's mom


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2008)

Contradicting my "Uncanny sucks" creed, I decided to read the fist post-MC book and it didn't suck, it just... wasn't very interesting.  

I guess the X-Men(team) will be on hiatus until the professor awakes from his coma at the close of "Legacy". Oh well, bring on the X-Force.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes agree, the only good parts was Emma wearing very little clothing


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2008)

"Never punk a teleporter mein freude!"


----------



## Sylar (Feb 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Contradicting my "Uncanny sucks" creed, I decided to read the fist post-MC book and it didn't suck, it just... wasn't very interesting.
> 
> I guess the X-Men(team) will be on hiatus until the professor awakes from his coma at the close of "Legacy". Oh well, bring on the X-Force.



I wish I could get shot three times in the head by a futuristic gun and only get knocked into a coma....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I wish I could get shot three times in the head by a futuristic gun and only get knocked into a coma....


Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2008)

think, If spiderman had never maried MJ he would have no reasons to join the avengers, and therefore turning the tide on the House of M.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 7, 2008)

I thought he joined because his house was burned down and then he helped the Avengers stop a Hydra operation (JMS' ASM). Speaking of his Aunt May's house, how the fuck does not marrying MJ keep that thing standing up.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2008)

That was smart 

Too smart

YOU'RE A SKRULL
GET HIM!


----------



## Sylar (Feb 7, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> think, If spiderman had never maried MJ he would have no reasons to join the avengers, and therefore turning the tide on the House of M.



Actually Spiderman joined the Avengers because he was one of the superheroes who helped stop the Raft breakout. Then Captain America invited all of the heroes that helped to join the New Avengers (only Daredevil refused).


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2008)

Wich makes this one more day crap even more of a piece of outrageous faggotry, since he never jooined the avengers, he was never a part of the house of M
The X-Factor dosen't know the X-men caused the deci-mation,  therefore he mutants present an united front against Tony, and the Civil war turns tide!
This decision is so impossible in so many levels..
It can't stick, it just can't


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Wich makes this one more day crap even more of a piece of outrageous faggotry, since he never jooined the avengers, he was never a part of the house of M
> The X-Factor dosen't know the X-men caused the deci-mation,  therefore he mutants present an united front against Tony, and the Civil war turns tide!
> This decision is so impossible in so many levels..
> It can't stick, it just can't



Have they said that OMD erased Peter joining the New Avengers?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2008)

pretty obvious or else Stark would have blackmailed peter into registration


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> pretty obvious or else Stark would have blackmailed peter into registration



Well,they've said the Civil War unmasking occurred, which means Peter hooked up with Tony.

The only substantial link between Peter and Tony was the New Avengers.

I guess Mephesto magicked away the registration forms


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't know... Quesada didn't just just arbitrarly shat on spiderman, he shat on the entire marvel universe, one more gay dosen't make sense if it was a What If? or a paralel universe like some grown up First Class Spiderman..
I mean, he was an avenger and what he did was set on by scarlet witch with a spell so great it crossed a countless number of realities that strange dares not to begin to touch, but mephisto who's tied by Doom and Strange is gonna reverse that with a snap of is fingers for the sake of breaking pete and mj up?

and their love isn't that legendary, peter has always prefered gwen, he chooses her everytime he has a chance


----------



## Sylar (Feb 7, 2008)

Magic > Plot Holes.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 7, 2008)

Joe Quesada is gay


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2008)

it's just so... wrong


Can't anybody call scarlet witch?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 8, 2008)

She's in like Latveria or something pregnant with Hawkeye's kid. (calling it now)


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2008)

Superboy prime?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 8, 2008)

I'd take a Retcon Punch over magic anyday


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 8, 2008)

I would take a fully researched, well thought out explination of past events over a retcon punch, anyday.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 8, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I would take a fully researched, well thought out explination of past events over a retcon punch, anyday.



HA! and HA! also HA! and one more HA!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2008)

I would take a "it was all a clone" or "actress" or "skrulls" over magic..



			
				Maria Hill said:
			
		

> Uggh, this magic bul*** is gonna be the end of me :S


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 9, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I wish I could get shot three times in the head by a futuristic gun and only get knocked into a coma....



Actually only one of those shots hit :S BIshop missed the first two.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

X-Factor was really good. Lol @ Rictor.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

X-Factor was really good. Lol @ Rictor.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 13, 2008)

X-Force was pretty sweet as well, I really like the art in it.

I am also reaffirming that the new brotherhood has Surge/Prodigy/Hellion/Elixer/Mercury, some combination of them. Describing them at the end of X-Force, they said "this isn't the first time they have been new." It is the old New X-Men. It is unlikely it is the original New X-Men, since they have all moved on, but the sudden disappearance without mention of Surge's team fits better.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hadn't read that one yet. Any signs of Wither?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't say that, you'll give me nigthmares.

Though that would make the villans>Heroes

I mean, josh could burn Ink's skin off, ripping all of his powers away.

And what kind of a role model has insane amount of tatoos as a power? Next thing, we'll have a hero who's power consists of smoking magic herbs, or drinking from a special bottle


Lilmo
There has been signs of whither on X-Factor


----------



## Hellion (Feb 13, 2008)

X-Force kicked ass.  I didn't think it would be as graphic as it was.  Awesome to see Logan try to keep people out of the killing world


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Don't say that, you'll give me nigthmares.
> 
> Though that would make the villans>Heroes
> 
> ...


Really, when/where?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2008)

My bad, didn't see the tatoo on his hand, it's that guy I don't wanna give any more atention to.

Didn't recognize him, what with the hair and attacking a cop.

Can't say I was too crazy about ripping Laura's chance for a new life away, I'dd rather New X-Men had kep her, and Gave X-furryes that beaver from X-whatever crap they're calling them now.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 13, 2008)

Just read X-Factor, Madrox looks pretty badass with the M tattoo.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 13, 2008)

I was really expecting Wither to be the leader of the Brotherhood, but I've lost hope.  I wouldn't be surprised if Hellion or Prodigy (or any other New X-Man) leads the group.  I'm already hating the premise of Young X-Men.  Something about Cyclops sending mutants who weren't even on the junior squad on a mission to kill former X-Men doesn't seem right.  As for the "isn't the first time they've been new" comment, New Mutants (many New Muntants characters have been announced to be in the book) brings hope.  Ideally, I would like Wither leading the squad, causing characters like Moonstar to have some plot relevancy.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 13, 2008)

It sucks that Laura is getting dragged back in 

Btw what happened to the rest of the mutants living at the Xmansion?


----------



## Deviate (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't understand the logic behind pushing Laura further away from being human by making her a killing machine again. Thanks Scott.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 14, 2008)

Why is everyone assuming its the New X-Men?

Have you guys forgotten Wither and the Black Queen joined up (LOL pedophilia)?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2008)

It dosen't count if it's sexy


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sylar said:


> * Why is everyone assuming its the New X-Men?*


Cause it was hinted in one of those "last page of the book" interviews. 


Banhammer said:


> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> > Have you guys forgotten Wither and the Black Queen joined up (LOL pedophilia)?
> ...


----------



## Hellion (Feb 14, 2008)

I could never see Rockslide going against the Hellion


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 14, 2008)

As far as the mutants that had been living at the mansion. There will be a couple books devoted to some of them, like Anole, Gentle, and a few others. There are like 2 books with 4 stories in each one, I think. 

It wouldn't surprise me if wither was involved, but they've always used the plural for "friends become enemies," "they," etc. So it is more than likely a few of them.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 14, 2008)

I could never see any of the Young X-Men actually beating Hellion.

He could literally just throw them miles away like its nothing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I could never see Rockslide going against the Hellion


O rly?
*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2008)

or Elixir

Why would the even dream of going against the last omega level mutant?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 14, 2008)

LIL MO- 

If it is the Old New X-Men who are the New Brotherhood.  There better be one hell of a reason as to why they switched sides.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Kaze said:


> LIL MO-


Now that you've seen it, you can never un-see it.


Kaze said:


> If it is the Old New X-Men who are the New Brotherhood. There better be one hell of a reason as to why they switched sides.


I think they just took the name 'Brotherhood', but aren't dedicated to the founding priciples.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 14, 2008)

But if IRC In one of the previews Cyke wants the Brotherhood dead


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Correct. That because Scott has finally become a war monger.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 14, 2008)

We;ll I guess his new philosophy is if you are not with us... you're dead....  Poor Gambit and Rogue


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah, next he'll send X-Force into space to kill the Starjammers.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2008)

Wolverine said:
			
		

> Yeeah, they've been wining more often than us. Maybe you should send them to space to solve that whole Vulcan thing




Wolveirne=epic

Al 28 of them


----------



## Sylar (Feb 14, 2008)

So you guys really think Hellion is evil now?

X-23 is gonna be piiiiissed.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah, like she's a saint...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2008)

Scott's a Skrull 

Him and Collossus, that's how the Ord world ressurects people

That or Emma, it would make so much sense


----------



## Hellion (Feb 14, 2008)

So will the Skrulls kill the people they replace, or do the just replace people then go into hiding


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2008)

no skrull could ever kill black bolt


Or wolverine.
And he must be like, thrity skrulls!


----------



## Hellion (Feb 14, 2008)

I think Xorn was a Skrull


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 14, 2008)

I thought I remembered reading somewhere that, aside from Wolverine, the X-Men were not going to be included in Secret Invasion, and that it would feature the rest of the marvel universe.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 14, 2008)

Wolverine had a Skrull impostor long before it was the popular thing to have.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2008)

One? He needs at least three, and these aren't even covert.
This week he is simultaneously in New York, Afeghanistan, Colorado, Germany/Russia and Iran


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 15, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> or Elixir
> 
> Why would the even dream of going against the last omega level mutant?



Elixir isn't that hard to take out though  A good sniper > organic manipulation.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, when he learns to manipulate his skull to be as hard as diamond then sniper my smexy booty


----------



## Coaxmetal (Feb 15, 2008)

The Rook said:


> Wolverine had a Skrull impostor long before it was the popular thing to have.



I bet there is dozen skrull impostors of Wolverine running around. It sure would explain how Wolverine is able to be in some many places at once.

On a different note, I want Layla back!


----------



## Hellion (Feb 15, 2008)

I miss Layla also


----------



## Sylar (Feb 15, 2008)

LAYLA!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 15, 2008)

Screw Layla, what about Forge? Is he dead? In a coma? The X-Men (and writers) don't even care...


----------



## Sylar (Feb 15, 2008)

Hopefully dead.

He's too much of a DEM.  Makes for bad plot.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 15, 2008)

If he dies, so should Lyla... death by werewolf.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 15, 2008)

After finding out why Jamie is called Multiple Man of course. 

LOL gang loli rape.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 15, 2008)

Chris Bachalo is a pedobear his drawing of Layla .... UH he is just a pedo bear


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> After finding out why Jamie is called Multiple Man of course.
> 
> LOL gang loli rape.


In-yo-end-oh 


Kaze said:


> Chris Bachalo is a pedobear his drawing of Layla .... UH he is just a pedo bear


I think Ramos is more of a pedo. Everytime he drew Layla, she looked no more than eight years old.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah but he didn't draw her in a shower


----------



## Coaxmetal (Feb 15, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Yeah but he didn't draw her in a shower



That is probably the only scene I have ever seen in a comicbook that made me absolutely disgusted. Its reminded me of the time I watched Shindlier's List. :


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 16, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Yeah but he didn't draw her in a shower


He should've drawn he getting beat up in the shower. 



Coaxmetal said:


> *That is probably the only scene I have ever seen in a comicbook that made me absolutely disgusted.* Its reminded me of the time I watched Shindlier's List. :


Really?! Because I lol'd hard.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 16, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> He should've drawn he getting beat up in the shower.
> 
> Really?! Because I lol'd hard.



Yeah well you actually like Prodigy so we know you have weird tastes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Yeah well you actually like Prodigy*, who is awesome.* So we know you have weird* impeccable* tastes.


I know! The way he beat the crap out of Hellion was just great.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 16, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I know! He's a jackass who should've died when Stryker attacked the Institute.



I agree.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 16, 2008)

I see what you did there...


----------



## Hellion (Feb 17, 2008)

Read this it has a scene by scene break down of X-Factor 1 by Kyle and Yost


----------



## martryn (Feb 22, 2008)

*X-Factor*

I used the search function and didn't see a thread on this. 

This is also my first thread in the comic book sub-forum, so...

Anyway, I started reading comics again.  Got a subscription down at the store for four titles right now, and probably my favorite at the moment is X-Factor.  Always been a big fan of X-Factor, and this new stuff they've got now with it is really great.  Kinda curious if anyone else out there keeps up with it or if I'm the only one.  And is Madrox not one of the most powerful mutants ever, and one of the fucking coolest?  Probably beats out Deadpool as my all time favorite Marvel character.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2008)

We usually discuss X-Titles in on the X thread.

But yes, X-factor kicks alot of ass in the nutz


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2008)

X-Factor is by far the best of the X-titles at the moment (we'll see if a new star rises after MC).

I look forward to it every month.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 22, 2008)

Jamie Madrox is more or less my favorite mutant.


*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Green Lantern (Feb 22, 2008)

M-M-Merged threads!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> M-M-Merged threads!



*runs off to start eXiles and eXcalibur threads while no one's looking*

*remembers eXiles sucks @#$@ and eXcalibur's not running at the moment and decides not to bother antagonizing the mods*


----------



## martryn (Feb 22, 2008)

Shit, sorry guys.  Didn't realize there was a generic "X" thread.  Course, didn't look that hard.  If I were to want to talk about The Runaways, where would I post?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2008)

General Marvel Discussion Thread


----------



## martryn (Feb 22, 2008)

Man, no specific threads?  God, comic book subforum sorta sucks.


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 22, 2008)

I think there's a Runaways thread. Post there.


----------



## Green Lantern (Feb 22, 2008)

You can create individual book threads if ya want (look at the Immortal Iron Fist thread), but it just so happens that there already was a generic X thread which X-factor was already being discussed in, hence the merger


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok, I know this is months late, but I had to get this out. I just read X-Men #207 earlier, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 and Prof. X's death surprised me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 23, 2008)

That would surprise me too since...

*Spoiler*: __ 



he's not dead, but in a coma


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 23, 2008)

You could always try and start a Runaways thread, or see if there is one a couple pages back.


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> That would surprise me too since...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Gah! Shouldn't have clicked on the spoler tag.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 23, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> *runs off to start eXiles and eXcalibur threads while no one's looking*
> 
> *remembers eXiles sucks @#$@ and eXcalibur's not running at the moment and decides not to bother antagonizing the mods*



So true, so true. I stopped reading Exiles because of what Claremont did to it


----------



## The Rook (Feb 23, 2008)

Not like he's staring in his own X-Book...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey, have any of you guys seen the X-Force "bloody" variant covers? I'm betting that they'll look pretty cool.


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 1, 2008)

The previews for X-Force #2 look awesome:


----------



## Deviate (Mar 2, 2008)

They better explain Laura's reasons for wanting to become a murderer again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 2, 2008)

Deviate said:


> They better explain Laura's reasons for wanting to become a murderer again.


She was never for, nor against, killing. She was just accomplishing the mission.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 2, 2008)

Deviate said:


> They better explain Laura's reasons for wanting to become a murderer again.



Basically what LIL_M0 said.  She doesn't _want_ anything.  Wolverine pretty much says she's incapable of making decisions for herself.

I'm curious where they're going with X-Force actually, it seems to just about destroy several characters on the team (X-23, Wolvesbane especially).  If it's a major plot point it will be a great title.  If it's brushed aside the comic will blow.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 2, 2008)

The way Wolverine was opposing Rahne and Laura joining in #1, I think that they will definitely deal with it coming up. Probably after Rahne makes her first true kill. I not talking about someone she scratched or bit in a fight who might've died, but her needing to outright and consciously kill someone.

Edit: And Laura killed all the time in New X-Men, the difference is that it was, for the most part, a defensive move, they were all attacking her/others. There was the Purifiers arc  where she tore through them at the church and the mansion, the Mercury Falling arc until Julian got her to stop, and then killing the Reavers in MC. Now in X-Force, they are seeking people out and preemptively murdering them, so she is closer to her assassin roots, that is what Wolverine wanted to keep her from.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2008)

I see young x-men ads everyone, but the damned thing hasn't came out yet


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 2, 2008)

I hope Young X-Men never comes out...


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2008)

It has to came out eventually..


Dad? Young X-men locked themselves in the closet and they won't came out!!
Randy: Mr Guggenheim? You've gotta came out of the closet!!


----------



## The Rook (Mar 2, 2008)

The sooner it comes out, the sooner it gets canceled.

Is it me, or did Marvel do an outstanding job diminishing the X-Men's momentum?  I still don't get the thought process behind canceling New X-Men.  Children of X-Men firmly established the group and almost all of the characters were developing through MC/recent issues.  Uncanny even confirmed that Cyclops wasn't really planning on disbanding the X-Men, so the pretense behind Young X-Men makes even less sense.  Sending two new mutants (M-day was supposed to prevent this) and a mutant who wasn't even a member of the X-Jr. squad on a mission to kill former students was bad enough without the last X-Men crap.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah, besides X-Force, all of the post-MC titles have failed to impress me. So I'm not even giving Cable or Young X-Men a chance. 

The good news is, Layla miller is still stuck in that horrible future.


----------



## The Rook (Mar 2, 2008)

She'll be home sporting her new ink in a few issues.  I hope they bring up Jaime's dupe trapped in Cable's (I'm assuming it's Cable's) timeline.

I don't expect much from Cable.  I'm thinking the baby will grow up relatively quickly via time travel, or she will be aged considerably following Cable's cancellation.   Well, she could always go the way of Peter's kid, Toxin, and Wolverine's weakened healing factor.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 2, 2008)

I read Legacy after reading MC and really liked that book


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, Bishop has a metal arm amd he's Cable's arch enemy.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 3, 2008)

At least Young X-Men doesn't have Prodigy. 

That's something at least.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 3, 2008)

Sylar said:


> At least Young X-Men doesn't have Prodigy.
> 
> That's something at least.


It's because he's made of win, when that book has "fail" stamped all over it.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 3, 2008)

Why do people hate on Prodigy so much?  What am I missing here?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 3, 2008)

Sylar hates on Prodigy because I hate Layla Miller. But we all know the truth... Prodigy never got hit in the head with a brick and dumped in a river.


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 3, 2008)

Can you guys imagine if Prodigy ever got close to Dr. Strange? He may not be able to do all that fancy magic(without practice) but still....


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 3, 2008)

Wait, is he a mutant again?  I kinda got lost after they beat (a) devil.


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 3, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Wait, is he a mutant again?  I kinda got lost after they beat (a) devil.



No he is still depowered but the Stepford Cuckoos used their telepathy to remove the mental blocks in David`s head, so now he remembers everything he ever learned.

I was just posting about if Prodigy ever got next to Dr. Strange.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 3, 2008)

Ah, so wait...what WAS his power?  I thought that was it.  And what you need to do is hire Taskmaster and Doctor Strange and (I can't think of a strategist) and then make the kid's head explode.  He will either die or be the greatest thing ever.  And bang the back out of lightning girl because she won't be all uppity about protecting him anymore.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 3, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Ah, so wait...what WAS his power? I thought that was it. And what you need to do is hire Taskmaster and Doctor Strange *and (I can't think of a strategist)* and then make the kid's head explode. He will either die or be the greatest thing ever. And bang the back out of lightning girl because she won't be all uppity about protecting him anymore.


Oh come on man. How can you not think of Cyclops? As much as I hated the guy, he's one of the greatest tacticians in Marvel Comics history.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh come on man. How can you not think of Cyclops? As much as I hated the guy, he's one of the greatest tacticians in Marvel Comics history.



Actually Cyclops has already commented that David's innately a good strategist.  So really he doesn't need much help in that area.

A five-minute talk with Iron Man, Mr. Fantastic, and Dr. Doom wouldn't hurt though.

(Wonder what would happen if pre-house-of-M David met post-house-of-M Layla?)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 3, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Actually Cyclops has already commented that David's innately a good strategist. So really he doesn't need much help in that area.
> 
> A five-minute talk with Iron Man, Mr. Fantastic, and Dr. Doom wouldn't hurt though.
> 
> *(Wonder what would happen if pre-house-of-M David met post-house-of-M Layla?)*


He'd know stuff.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 3, 2008)

I just read MC and wow...nothing resolved except killing off a bunch of people.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 4, 2008)

/co/ was having a talk about Cyclops and other uses his optic blasts could have and they came up with this




basically its his goggles looped around his head to point at the ground with a set of wings so he could use his physics breaking eye beams to fly with


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 4, 2008)

Taleran said:


> basically its his goggles looped around his head to point at the ground with a set of wings so he could use his physics breaking eye beams to fly with



Wouldn't work because of the aforementioned physics breaking.  His eye beams break Newton's 3rd Law, otherwise whenever he shot a blast he'd get knocked over.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Sylar hates on Prodigy because I hate Layla Miller. But we all know the truth... Prodigy never got hit in the head with a brick and dumped in a river.



Exactly he never does anything besides be a huge hendrance to whatever operation the New X-men were running. 

Although I did enjoy him getting his heart ripped out by Balasco.  

Damn Elixir.  

Not to mention that apparently he's a complete jackass who will attack the other students for no paticular reason and oh yeah him and Noriko almost turned New X-men into a high school drama when we all know its about Laura killing people and Santo being awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Exactly he never does anything besides be a huge hendrance to whatever operation the New X-men were running.


You're right. All he ever did was provide superior tactical leadership and sound judgment. When you're the only human in the X-Men it speaks for itself.





Sylar said:


> Although I did *not *enjoy him getting his heart ripped out by Balasco.


Yaaaay! Elixir. 


Sylar said:


> Not to mention that apparently he's a complete jackass* badass* who will attack the other students for no paticular reason.


 Hellion was interrupting as when he was copping a feel. That's a good enough reason for me. 


> and oh yeah him and Noriko almost turned New X-men into a high school drama when we all know its about Laura killing people and Santo being awesome.


Noriko did that stuff on her own. Santo was awesome. I hate Young X-Men alredy.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone read the newest UXM? Pretty much confirms who doesn't come back from space, probably due to death related reasons.


----------



## The Rook (Mar 6, 2008)

Uncanny isn't the book that the acronym UXM usually refers to.  I doubt she died; it would be ridiculous for certain characters to be so casual about it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

The Rook said:


> Deviate said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone read the newest *UXM? Pretty much confirms who doesn't come back from space,* probably due to death related reasons.
> ...


Colossus is a Skrull, so he doen't care.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 6, 2008)

I saw your post where you posted that image of the Metal-like Skrull. That Skrull was a super skrull that had all of the powers of the X-Men, not just Colossus'. So Colossus is not a Skrull. No one X-Men related is going to be a Skrull.

I wonder how this all fits into continuity though. The last time we saw Kitty in a X-Men comic was right before Messiah Complex, right? So its like this?

The road that lead to Messiah Complex
Then jumping into space
Then coming back without kitty
Then the mutant baby is born
Then fighting for a few days
Then Colossus remembers it this issue he isn't gonna get any hot jew lovinin'?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 6, 2008)

I like uncanny alot more than I thought I would.  But this once again brings up the dilemma about how wolverine can be in 3 places at once.  Tracking Mystique, The Purifiers, and being in Russia


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 6, 2008)

And in New York with the New Avengers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Kaze said:


> *I like uncanny alot more than I thought I would.* But this once again brings up the dilemma about how wolverine can be in 3 places at once. Tracking Mystique, The Purifiers, and being in Russia


Me too.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 6, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> And in New York with the New Avengers.



That one is a Skrull


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 6, 2008)

I am loving the art for it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

It would be pretty funny if during a Secret Invasion battle all of the Wolverines come face to face... to face... to face...


Oh yeah. Hippie Hepzabuh(?) was hawt.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 6, 2008)

Furry lover  But it is the best drawing I have seen of her.  

How long is Choi gonna be on this book.  I really enjoy his art


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

I didn't even know she was a "cat-lady" until today. Warpath likes furries. 

I don't know how long Choi will be there, but I really loved his work on X-23. As long as he's drawing this, I'm reading it.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 6, 2008)

I liked his Gambit/Rogue cover


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, that was pretty cool.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

The variant cover for Young X-Men doesn't suck.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 6, 2008)

Wasn't that suppose to be out already??


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

It got pushed back to April. Even further sign that it's gonna suck.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow?!  Is it a writer, artist or editorial thing?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

I think it's editorial. Because at first, it was supposed to be released in March.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 6, 2008)

There was probably a problem with Cyclops wanting to kill all the former New X-Men


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Maybe they fired the artist due to those crappy pics of Rockslide.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 6, 2008)

So here's the Purifiers 'Master Plan':


*Spoiler*: __ 



They resurrected an 80s X-men villain to kill all the mutants and in order to accomplish this they revive a 70s X-men villain...

Words fail me.

And what the hell happened to the character development Laura had during New X-men?!?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

As for Laura's character development:
Kyle and Yost are writing this, so maybe it's "just as planned "


----------



## Sylar (Mar 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> As for Laura's character development:
> Kyle and Yost are writing this, so maybe it's "just as planned "



'Just as planned' nothing she's back to square one.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

key word being "maybe" lol

*reading X-Force #2


----------



## Sylar (Mar 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> key word being "maybe" lol



I swear as awesome as MC was, the post MC X-book lineup is almost a tragedy...

They took the excellent New X-men and cancelled it (?!) and then took one of the best characters from that book, MIBed her, and then had her act like she never left The Facility.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

lol @ MIB'd

Is that Magus thing a Phalanx? Cause it kinda looks like the old design.



*click the pic for a video clip


----------



## Hellion (Mar 7, 2008)

Sylar said:


> 'Just as planned' nothing she's back to square one.



Well her sanity was tied to Hellion and since we have no idea what haped with he we can contribute her attitude to hi status.

Also I have confidence in Kyle/Yost with X-23 since they created her


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Well her sanity was tied to Hellion and since we have no idea what haped with he we can contribute her attitude to hi status.
> 
> Also I have confidence in Kyle/Yost with X-23 since they created her


I agree. Hellion was her "rock" and now that he's gone, she regressed. to her old ways which is totally understandable. People do it all the time.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 7, 2008)

Question is: Where is Hellion?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 7, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Question is: Where is Hellion?



We don't know and Young, X-mens delays doesn't help that fact.

Maybe we will get spoiled in another book though ala Uncanny spoiling astonishing and NA spoiling MA


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Question is: Where is Hellion?


After MC, he took yet another ass whooping from the man, the myth, the legend: David Allyne a.k.a. Prodigy. Barely escaping with his life, Hellion began to hate all the mutants that laughed at him and the former mutants that could still kick his pansy ass. Thus a new, non-threatening, Brotherhood was formed. 

Cyclops laughed at the notion and sent children, with the average age of 12, to put him out of his misery. 

100% cannon


----------



## Hellion (Mar 7, 2008)

Prodigy is Below Pixie.  Because Pixie caused Wolverine to have one of the best lines of 2OO7


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Pixie can beat up Hellion too.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> After MC, he took yet another ass whooping from the man, the myth, the legend: David Allyne a.k.a. Prodigy. Barely escaping with his life, Hellion began to hate all the mutants that laughed at him and the former mutants that could still kick his pansy ass. Thus a new, non-threatening, Brotherhood was formed.
> 
> Cyclops laughed at the notion and sent children, with the average age of 12, to put him out of his misery.
> 
> 100% cannon



Prodigy: I am an expert Israel fighting arts. I am unbeatable Julian.
Hellion: Go be unbeatable in Jersey. *throws David to New Jersey*


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 7, 2008)

Prodigy: *skips a rock as he flies away that crunches Hellion trachea....and then rolls a tumble check to land safely, taking no falling damage*

...fucking rogue hax skill points.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Prodigy: I am an expert Israel fighting arts. I am unbeatable Julian.
> Hellion: Go be unbeatable in Jersey. *throws David to New Jersey*


 


Agmaster said:


> Prodigy: *skips a rock as he flies away that crunches Hellion trachea....and then rolls a tumble check to land safely, taking no falling damage*
> 
> ...fucking rogue hax skill points.


That's incredibly cannon.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 7, 2008)

Prodigy in-between Cho and Layla.

Good god, what a combo of knowledge..


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

He could become the president of the free world... again


----------



## Sylar (Mar 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> He could become the president of the free world... again



God that was a horrible arc...

It made What if? comics look sane by compariosn. 



> Prodigy: *skips a rock as he flies away that crunches Hellion trachea....and then rolls a tumble check to land safely, taking no falling damage*
> 
> ...fucking rogue hax skill points.



He can't do that. 

He's more or less useless in a fight. Completely and totally useless.



> Prodigy in-between Cho and Layla.
> 
> Good god, what a combo of knowledge..



Cho is smarter and is way more h4x.

Layla knows more.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sylar said:


> He can't do that.
> 
> He's more or less useless in a fight. Completely and totally useless.


Useless. 


*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 inspired me to make a Prodigy set. I would love to see him in X-Force.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

@gent9 said:


> *LIL_M0 inspired me to make a Prodigy set.* I would love to see him in X-Force.


Just... As... PLANNED!


----------



## Sylar (Mar 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Useless.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ah yes, what skill and bravery it must take to attack a guy who is A) your teammate and B) NOT PAYING ATTENTION TO YOU AND FACING IN THE OPPOSITE DIRECTION.

One on one Hellion beats the holy hell out of the worst thing to come out of an X-men comic since Scott found out about his 'other brother'.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Ah yes, what skill and bravery it must take to attack a guy who is A) your teammate and...


Hellion struck first, with powers. He coud've just pushed him.


Sylar said:


> B) NOT PAYING ATTENTION TO YOU AND FACING IN THE OPPOSITE DIRECTION.


"Never take your eye off your opponent" -Bruce Lee


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 8, 2008)

Hellion attacked Prodigy, and Prodigy wasn't doing anything wrong. Nori attacked him, and he held her in place so she couldn't shock him. Hellion jumped to conclusions, and Prodigy defended himself.

Honestly,Hellion had it coming. After an entire series of Hellion ragging on David, trying to pick on him at every turn, and trying to show how useless he is, Hellion had it coming.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 8, 2008)

@gent9 said:


> Hellion attacked Prodigy, and Prodigy wasn't doing anything wrong. Nori attacked him, and he held her in place so she couldn't shock him. Hellion jumped to conclusions, and Prodigy defended himself.
> 
> Honestly,Hellion had it coming. After an entire series of Hellion ragging on David, trying to pick on him at every turn, and trying to show how useless he is, Hellion had it coming.


*well deserved rep given


----------



## Sylar (Mar 8, 2008)

@gent9 said:


> Hellion attacked Prodigy, and Prodigy wasn't doing anything wrong. Nori attacked him, and he held her in place so she couldn't shock him. Hellion jumped to conclusions, and Prodigy defended himself.
> 
> Honestly,Hellion had it coming. After an entire series of Hellion ragging on David, trying to pick on him at every turn, and trying to show how useless he is, Hellion had it coming.



He had his arm around Surge's throat. Hellion was just trying to help Surge. He didn't 'attack' Prodigy he pushed him away from Surge.

OH NOES HE WAS CALLING HEM NAMES!!!!



LIL_M0 said:


> *well deserved rep given



Repwhore. 

I see what you're doing in the Trad- I mean Cake Shop.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Sylar said:


> He had his arm around Surge's throat. Hellion was just trying to help Surge. He didn't 'attack' Prodigy he pushed him away from Surge.


Pushing is done by hand. That was a tk blast. He cracked the ceiling. Also Surge liked the rough stuff. That's why she said dammit when Hellion interrupted.



Sylar said:


> Repwhore.
> 
> I see what you're doing in the Trad- I mean Cake Shop.


** Exchanging pastries for a small fee... **


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Useless.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 What it IS friend!  Everytime I see Prodigy I like him more and more.  Fuck a girlfriend, this dude should get his own book or just making people who think they are badass look stupid.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> *What it IS friend!* Everytime I see Prodigy I like him more and more. Fuck a girlfriend, this dude should get his own book or just making people who think they are badass look stupid.


Best phrase ever.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 8, 2008)

Well. . . I didn't expect Bastion to seek THAT out.

I must say, X-Force intrigues me now.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 8, 2008)

I like Prodigy because he reminds me of Alex Wilder...<shrug>

Sylar I don't know why you dislike him so much. He is fucking 3 cloned versions of Emma Frost. If that isn't win I don't know what is...


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 8, 2008)

And they're not even his type.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 8, 2008)

He fuck what now? Pics, for great justice


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 8, 2008)

Deviate said:


> He fuck what now? Pics, for great justice



The              Cuckoos


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 9, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I like Prodigy because he reminds me of Alex Wilder...<shrug>
> 
> Sylar I don't know why you dislike him so much. *He is fucking 3 cloned versions of Emma Frost*. If that isn't win I don't know what is...


liez.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 9, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I like Prodigy because he reminds me of Alex Wilder...<shrug>
> 
> Sylar I don't know why you dislike him so much. He is fucking 3 cloned versions of Emma Frost. If that isn't win I don't know what is...



Pssh. 

Hellion hit that first. Prodigy is just getting sloppy seconds.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh ok...so your a Hellion fan...yeah Hellion is gay (like most of the New Mutants).

You know I think I hate Mutants, if I lived in Marvelverse I would dedicate my life to building like a billion sentinels.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 9, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Oh ok...so your a Hellion fan...yeah Hellion is gay (like most of the New Mutants).
> 
> You know I think I hate Mutants, if I lived in Marvelverse I would dedicate my life to building like a billion sentinels.



Its not that I like Hellion, but that I hate Prodigy...

Honestly if I had to choose between Vulcan and Prodigy, I'd choose Vulcan. That's how much I hate Prodigy. 

Like LilMo hates Layla Miller.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 9, 2008)

This hatred is nowhere near the level that I hate Green Arrow, I assure you.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 9, 2008)

So, is anyone else not liking Whedon's run on Astonishing X-men?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 9, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Its not that I like Hellion, but that I hate Prodigy...
> 
> Honestly if I had to choose between Vulcan and Prodigy, I'd choose Vulcan. That's how much I hate Prodigy.
> 
> Like LilMo hates Layla Miller.


Hates... Hates?! How dare you use such an inadequate, unfulfilling word as 'hate' to describe my fellings toward Layla? 

*negs


----------



## Sylar (Mar 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hates... Hates?! How dare you use such an inadequate, unfulfilling word as 'hate' to describe my fellings toward Layla?
> 
> *negs



I meant hate as a gateway word that led to your true feelings on Layla...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 9, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I meant hate as a *gateway word* that led to your true feelings on Layla...


 **


----------



## vicious1 (Mar 15, 2008)

new art from the ellis/bianchi run of astonishing coming up


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 15, 2008)

Is Ennis truly capable of writing an X-Men story? I mean, there aren't much hardboiled crimes and whores in the X-stories.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 16, 2008)

Ennis writing a non-MAX titles makes my brain hurt


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2008)

If Lil Mo was a grain of sand, and layla miller a vulcano, Lil Mo would still fuck her up.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ennis writing a non-MAX titles makes my brain hurt


I know. 



Banhammer said:


> If Lil Mo was a grain of sand, and layla miller a vulcano, Lil Mo would still fuck her up.


Nah, if they drew me in a comic, somehow they'd make her defeat me. This would only fuel my hate.


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 16, 2008)

Here is the  cover for Uncanny X-men #500 by Greg Land:


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 16, 2008)

Fuck Greg Land in the ass without lube.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 16, 2008)

No thanks, I don't bend that way


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 16, 2008)

How did Pixie suddenly age like 10 years?


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 16, 2008)

Because Greg Land is a fucking hack who uses women from Skinimax for his tracing?

Edit:



omg laser pew pew! said:


> No thanks, I don't bend that way



This isn't about sex, it's about POWAH!!!


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 17, 2008)

Eww. Just got reminded of Ultimate Power.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

X-Men Legacy was bad ass.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 26, 2008)

indeed I think i'm gonna like that book


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 27, 2008)

Mags is so much cooler when he has no powers and can talk with Xavier calmly


----------



## Arishem (Mar 27, 2008)

It's funny how a simple verbal exchange between Erik and Charles can be infinitely more interesting than a whole issue of mutants blowing shit up. Well, now that I think about it, we've seen the latter more times than anyone can count.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sabretooth... I knew he wouldn't stay dead. 
Steel tribe vs Leshaynions


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm really out of touch with X-books.  Can someone make a reading list for everything I need to read in order to generally understand wtf is going on NOW (ie. post MC)?



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ennis writing a non-MAX titles makes my brain hurt



Thunderbolts and Ultimate Fantastice Four


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm really out of touch with X-books. Can someone make a reading list for everything I need to read in order to generally understand wtf is going on NOW (ie. post MC)?


How could you be out of the post MC loop? There's only been a handful of books released since then. 

*Directly relates to MC*
X-Force
X-Men Legacy

*Semi-Relevant to MC*
Uncanny X-Men
Wolverine

*Irrelevant to MC*
X-Factor
Cable (the baby when to the future and then.. nothing)


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2008)

ok from what issues should I read them all, or just start from where MC began?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2008)

?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2008)

Can I read messiah complex without reading decimation, deadly genesis and endangered species and not feel badly confused?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2008)

As long as you have a general idea of there being "No More Mutants" after House of M, you can jump right into it. I would suggest reading Cable & Deadpool's Hectacomb arc, and New X-Men: Mercury Falling prior to it.

Endangeres Specied was crap and can be completely skipped since none of the X-books make reference to it. Read it only if you like Beast and epic boredom.

Deadly Genesis doesn't relate to this story. It is mentioned once though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Thunderbolts and Ultimate Fantastice Four



E*NN*is not E*LL*is


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

I fucking knew it! I knew Young X-Men was gonna suck ass! Cyclops wants to kill Cannonball?! The old "" are now the ... Even non-mutant Danni Moonstar?! Dust, one of my top fav New X-Men, is completely out of character! Here's another exclamation point!

It's like they're trying to be all "late 80's extreme" but failed harder.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 3, 2008)

Mo is right that was easily one of the worst X book in a long time.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2008)

Young X-men? Fail :S Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail Fail


----------



## Sylar (Apr 3, 2008)

GODDAMNIT!!! 

How the hell can Cyclops kill Cannonballs?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

It's true. The only reason I read this was because I was wrong about some of the other titles (Uncanny hippies, Legacy) sucking... Although based on the solicits, they did seemed like they would. 

And in other news, Bishop has a giant robo-gorilla arm. I read Cable for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 3, 2008)

Did you see the name of his arm?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nah, I haven't "picked it up" yet. I just lol'd a picture I saw.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> (Uncanny hippies



I'm from San Francisco you jackass, we're not all hippies


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 3, 2008)

...



Is it too late to call Nick Fury to save the Marvel Universe by making Young X-Men go away for good?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm from San Francisco you jackass, *we're not all hippies *


I know, I've been to San Francisco a couple of times. 
But the X-men _were_ hippies. 


ShadowReplication1480 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too late to call Nick Fury to save the Marvel Universe by making Young X-Men go away for good?


Supposedly, Nick Fury will come back as a 20 year old...


----------



## Sylar (Apr 3, 2008)

Supposed Nick Fury is apparently


*Spoiler*: __ 



A Skrull and that there was never a Nick Fury to begin with


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Supposed Nick Fury is apparently
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



:rofl       **


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Supposed Nick Fury is apparently
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




I don't think there's a word in the English language that could describe how retarded that really is...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Did you see the name of his arm?


The nuclear powered battle ready arm.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm from San Francisco you jackass, we're not all hippies



I remember S Francisco
I remember it fondly 






By the way, this Hulkling drawing sucks 
Why does he look like inbred child of a gorila with an iguana when he's just chilling alone in their bedroom?
He should be drop gorgeous aryan boy now


----------



## Deviate (Apr 3, 2008)

Cable 2 - Fail
Young X-Men - FAIL


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

I check out Cable just make fun of it because I really, really hate the art. I think it's the same person that does PunisherL War Journal


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 3, 2008)

How bad was Cable #2? I'm tempted to get it just for the laughs.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 3, 2008)

It is the same artist for the initial runs of Punisher War Journal.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 3, 2008)

Young X-Men was worse...

I swear to God if it wasn't for Santo and Sooriya...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I check out Cable just make fun of it because *I really, really hate the art*. I think it's the same person that does PunisherL War Journal



In Cable #2, Cable looks like he really, really needs to take a crap the whole comic.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> How bad was Cable #2? I'm tempted to get it just for the laughs.


Don't read it. Just look at the pictures. It's much more funnier that way. 


xingzup19 said:


> It is the same artist for the initial runs of Punisher War Journal.


I knew it! Wait... Initial runs? There's more? 


Sylar said:


> Young X-Men was worse...
> 
> I swear to God if it wasn't for Santo and Sooriya...


My love for Santo and Dust wont make me read this... Even if it's free. 


EvilMoogle said:


> In Cable #2, Cable looks like he really, really needs to take a crap the whole comic.


You notice how during the fight he "lost the baby" for a few panels...


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 3, 2008)

What I meant to say was for the first few arcs. Not runs.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Don't read it. Just look at the pictures. It's much more funnier that way.


Wow, it's *that* bad? Cable didn't even have some cheesey-ass dialogue like in the first issue that I could chuckle at?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2008)

haikus,
The guy who writes X-men: Legacy is writting Secret Invasion: X-Men

Basic facts:
- It will takes place in the 2nd act of "Secret Invasion" and "Divided We Stand"

- Wolverine will *NOT* be in SI: X-Men 

- It will have one of the biggest casts in an X-Men Story

- Don't worry, Cannonball lives, and will make an appearance

- X-Factor is having their own SI tie-ins so they will be absent

- SI: X-Men will not have immidiate effects on the X-World but it will have long lasting effects

- X-Men you should be suspicious of: Beast, Emma Frost, Nightcrawler

- At least one NON-SKRULL X-Men will side with the skrulls.

- Cyclops is pretty much the most important figure, and will meet opposition to his methods by other X-Men



> It’s funny you should ask that—because there is an ethical dilemma—a very large ethical dilemma at the center of this story. What we have here is a situation where the X-Men are faring very well against the Skrulls; but then, they realize just how formidable a force they are facing and how unlikely they are going to succeed against it if they fight this battle as they’ve fought the majority of their battles in the past. They have a second option…it’s just that kind of a door that if you open it, it is very difficult to shut again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Wow, it's *that* bad? *Cable didn't even have some cheesey-ass dialogue like in the first issue that I could chuckle at?*


Ummm... Idunno. I didn't read it. I saw where he got shot a couple of times though. It was lulz.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> haikus,
> The guy who writes X-men: Legacy is writting Secret Invasion: X-Men
> 
> Basic facts:


Ok, let's go!


> - It will takes place in the 2nd act of "Secret Invasion" and "Divided We Stand"


Intresting


> - Wolverine will *NOT* be in SI: X-Men


Impossible.
Or the wolverine that does show up it's a skrull


> - It will have one of the biggest casts in an X-Men Story


You know who also had the biggest cast on X-men history
WWhulk.


> - Don't worry, Cannonball lives, and will make an appearance


Of course he lives, do you really think that much of a hot piece of manaction like canonballs would be even scathed by something as irrelevant as X-Pricks?


> - X-Factor is having their own SI tie-ins so they will be absent


Oh well, they're better off


> - SI: X-Men will not have immidiate effects on the X-World but it will have long lasting effects


So there will be this big ultimate battle that will decide absolutley nothing 


> - X-Men you should be suspicious of: Beast, Emma Frost, Nightcrawler


Whatatwists! Anyone that had laid eyes on the promo covers knew that, so does anyone that has ever read X-Men


> - At least one NON-SKRULL X-Men will side with the skrulls.


Yes, we know, Jean Grey, don't act like it's a big whoop.


> - Cyclops is pretty much the most important figure, and will meet opposition to his methods by other X-Men



I'm not an X-Man and I tihnk he's a skrull fukwad


----------



## Sylar (Apr 3, 2008)

X-Factor is the best X book coming out now so I'm glad they get their own.  Actually its pretty convenient Layla is absent for SI isn't it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sylar said:


> X-Factor is the best X book coming out now so I'm glad they get their own. *Actually its pretty convenient Layla is absent for SI isn't it?*


Toldya she was a Skrull... She's just the last wave hidden in the future and still a whol lot easier to explain than Cable's origin.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Toldya she was a Skrull... She's just the last wave hidden in the future and still a whol lot easier to explain than Cable's origin.



Bendis did say someone at the heart of House of M is a skrull, wouldn't layla logically stop existing after HoM?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Bendis did say someone at the heart of House of M is a skrull, wouldn't layla logically stop existing after HoM?



Well, off the top of my head; major players in HoM:

Wanda (duh)
Pietro (also duh)
Layla (Reality Detector, may have been created by Wanda)
Hawkeye (Shot Wanda caused DeciMation)
Emma ("woke up" the heroes)
Magneto (duh)

Other than Wanda, they're all good possibilities.

I'd generally focus more on Hawkeye and Emma than the others though.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wait... he actually said that?

Y'know, at this point, I shouldn't even be surprised at some of the stuff Marvel seems to be pulling out of their asses these days in-regards to the X-books.

Case in point:


> - At least one NON-SKRULL X-Men will side with the skrulls.




Enough with the traitors already!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Well, off the top of my head; major players in HoM:
> 
> Wanda (duh)
> Pietro (also duh)
> ...



Well Emma is one of the "X-Men to look at" and she was on the ship.

here's my crazy theory:

Hawkeye that died in AD was Skrull and Wanda made a 2nd hawkeye making 2 real hawkeyes existing at once


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm sick of Emma being the traitor. I want it to be Beast.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm sick of Emma being the traitor. I want it to be Beast.



I'd be very surprised if it were Emma.  It's too cliche.

Beast would be cool, but it would also be a major headache if he's supposed to have been replaced for any length of time.  And it's flavors of Dark Beast's arc.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I'd be very surprised if it were Emma. It's too cliche.
> 
> Beast would be cool, but it would also be a major headache if he's supposed to have been replaced for any length of time. And it's flavors of Dark Beast's arc.


No, I don't mean a Skrull. I wan't him to be the sympathetic traitor.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> No, I don't mean a Skrull. I wan't him to be the sympathetic traitor.



Ah, I could see that.  After his mini he has reason to be sympathetic to a race that was all but annihilated.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2008)

I kinda hope Beast is skrull, a long time ago Beast was funny (like spider-man funny) but then he became a furry version of reed richards.  Also his cat form is something I know Marvel regrets.

Though he would fit as the sympathizer, which in it of itself is a great concept since the SKrulls don't wish to kill all humans they just want Earth to be theirs, they WANT the humans to accept them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ah, I could see that. After his mini he has reason to be sympathetic to a race that was all but annihilated.


Exactly my point... Even though Endangered Species was about as much fun as watching grass grow. 


Kilowog said:


> I kinda hope Beast is skrull, a long time ago Beast was funny (like spider-man funny) but then he became a furry version of reed richards. Also his cat form is something I know Marvel regrets.
> 
> Though he would fit as the sympathizer, which in it of itself is a great concept since the *SKrulls don't wish to kill all humans *they just want Earth to be theirs, they WANT the humans to accept them.


Tell that to Dum Dum Dugan.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2008)

I said "all humans", not "some of the humans whose deaths would be beneficial to their cause"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Exactly my point... Even though Endangered Species was about as much fun as watching grass grow.
> Tell that to Dum Dum Dugan.



Would have been better if they went with my idea and made "Dark Beast" just a figment of a delusional Beast's imagination used to justify "doing what needs to be done."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I said "all humans", not "some of the humans whose deaths would be beneficial to their cause"


All life is precious. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Would have been better if they went with my idea and made "Dark Beast" just a figment of a delusional Beast's imagination used to justify "doing what needs to be done."


Yeah, that would've been great.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm going to love the issue where this comes to pass


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 8, 2008)

^^That would be awesome. I wonder if he can sundip like his brother.

Does anyone know when Vulcan returns


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 8, 2008)

I would say Scott couldn't sundip, but if he could channel lightening way back in the 80's, I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 8, 2008)

Sundip?


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I kinda hope Beast is skrull, a long time ago Beast was funny (like spider-man funny) but then he became a furry version of reed richards.  Also his cat form is something I know Marvel regrets.



What a perfect way to get rid of the Cat version of Beast.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

I like "cat" Beast, he's better than "Logan hair" beast.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I like "cat" Beast, he's better than "Logan hair" beast.



What about "original" Beast?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 9, 2008)

Naked Machine gun toting Mystique is hot


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> What about "original" Beast?


You mean "fat white guy" beast? I wasn't born when he was still being printed... I forgot about First Class.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You mean "fat white guy" beast? I wasn't born when he was still being printed... I forgot about First Class.



He wasn't so fat.  He is drawn pretty decent in the First Class Comic.  I grew up with the cartoon so I kind of like his first blue form.  Beast was never really a favorite character of mine.  It was mainly Colossus, Wolverine and Cyclops.  Then I got interested in Juggernaut's character around the time of X-men Legends.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> He wasn't so fat. He is drawn pretty decent in the First Class Comic. I grew up with the cartoon so I kind of like his first blue form. Beast was never really a favorite character of mine. It was mainly Colossus, Wolverine and Cyclops. Then I got interested in Juggernaut's character around the time of X-men Legends.


Originally (in the old drawings) he was kinda hefty. I don't read First Class but from what I've seen he isn't the butterball he used to be.

In the cartoons I hated "Logan hair" beast. It just seamed like a lame assed cop-out insteas of creating an original design.

As for Juggs, I started liking him more because of the internet. "Yeah, it's the Juggernaut bitch!"


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Originally (in the old drawings) he was kinda hefty. I don't read First Class but from what I've seen he isn't the butterball he used to be.
> 
> In the cartoons I hated "Logan hair" beast. It just seamed like a lame assed cop-out insteas of creating an original design.
> 
> As for Juggs, I started liking him more because of the internet. "Yeah, it's the Juggernaut bitch!"



Yea, I guess he was a little hefty.

The cartoon version did remind me of Wolverine, just not as hairy and small.

In Juggs first appearance, he wasn't exactly muscular.  He was a bit...

​


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> In Juggs first appearance, he wasn't exactly muscular. He was a bit...
> 
> 
> ​


 **


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow... that look doesn't leave much to the ol' imagination. If I were Scott, I'd scrub my eyes out with bleach to rid myself of the nightmares.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)

Marvel.com released their list of the best 616 X-Men villains

10). Onslaught
09). Stryfe
08). Shadow King
07). Cassandra Nova
06). Mr. Sinister
05). William Stryker
04). Dark Phoenix
03). Apocalypse
02). The Sentinels
01). Magneto


----------



## Sylar (Apr 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Marvel.com released their list of the best 616 X-Men villains
> 
> 10). Onslaught
> 09). Stryfe
> ...



Magneto was definatley going to be #1, so no surprise there. Lack of Mystique disturbs me though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Marvel.com released their list of the best 616 X-Men villains
> 
> 10). Onslaught
> 09). Stryfe
> ...


My name is Lil' Mo and I approve this message. 


Sylar said:


> Magneto was definatley going to be #1, so no surprise there. Lack of Mystique disturbs me though.


Mystique was never a real threat by herself. She was usually some one else's pawn which is why she didn't make the list.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)

since the current topic is lists

here's Marvel.com's list of the 10 best 616 X-men

10). Kitty Pride
09). Emma Frost
08). Cable
07). Colossus
06). Jean Grey
05). Xavier
04). Nightcrawler
03). Storm
02). Cyclops
01). Wolverine


marvel.com list of mutants the WISH were in X-Men

10). Firestar
09). Monet
08). Sunspot
07). Blink
06). Dani Moonstar
05). Namor the fucking Sub-Mariner
04). Wolfsbane
03). Quicksilver
02). Scarlet Witch
01). Madrox


----------



## Sylar (Apr 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> since the current topic is lists
> 
> here's Marvel.com's list of the 10 best 616 X-men
> 
> ...



Big shock at #1. 




> marvel.com list of mutants the WISH were in X-Men
> 
> 10). Firestar
> 09). Monet
> ...



Madrox FTW!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> since the current topic is lists
> 
> here's Marvel.com's list of the 10 best 616 X-men
> 
> ...


Cable, Seriously? I smell bullshit... Or a subliminal marketing strategy.



Kilowog said:


> marvel.com list of mutants the WISH were in X-Men
> 
> 10). Firestar
> 09). Monet
> ...


Namor is above petty team-ups and matching uniforms. 

The rest of the list have all ben x-affiliated (Corps, Factor, Force, e_calibur. ) at least once and Layla Miller didn't make the list.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2008)

Mistique is one of the best magnificent bastard/ ambiguous villan out there.

And she's a lesbian wich is always awesome on my book, because of ethnic bias on my side

Though "Get Mistique" makes me feel unconfortable. Not it's not going to be fun, but I really don't wanna see her die, and after the people she kills without a heartbeat, I'm not sure as to how she is going to get out of this one


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2008)

That list needs more iceman.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2008)

None knows wether layla miller is really a mutant or not.
What I do know is that above mentioned thread lacks Molly Hayes


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> That list needs more iceman.


Yeah, he'd be a much better choice than Cable.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2008)

By the power of the Banhammer, I dubb the Cannon


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Marvel.com released their list of the best 616 X-Men villains
> 
> 10). Onslaught
> 09). Stryfe
> ...




___________


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)

how funny would it be if Mystique was a skrull?  Honestly NO ONE would see it coming


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

You're absolutely right! I know I wouldn't expect it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2008)

Along that line, have we ever seen a mutant Skrull (along the lines that Thanos is a mutant Titan)?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanos looks kinda Skrully too.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 10, 2008)

Death is sleeping with a skrull?!?!?!???!!!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 10, 2008)

She was willing to sleep Deadpool. Why the hell not?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sylar said:


> She was willing to sleep Deadpool. Why the hell not?


So was Typhoid Mary. Skrull!


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Thanos looks kinda Skrully too.



thats because hes always been one (half I believe)


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2008)

Who wouldn't want to sleep with a Skrull




You best cover your ass Xavin


----------



## vicious1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Astonishing 25 color pages.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

So not only is it delayed... again, it's no longer a "giant sized" issue anymore. I call bullshit on that one. 

Oh, that's the other one series.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

That's the kinda art that causes delays...Unless they are making this a quarterly, I think the artist needs to tone it down on the sunspots and the fat flabs he is slapping on the characters.

Also...so the conclusion of Breakworld will be concluded in Giant-Sized standalone and the series will move on in Issue 25?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 11, 2008)

Simone Bianchi is the artist I believe, I like his style.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 12, 2008)

It seems that Astonishing is a book cursed with delays, regardless of who is drawing it. I bet you even Yu and Bagley would have trouble drawing one page Astonishing, even though they could draw two issue a month for any other book. That is the curse of Astonishing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, I agree man. I can't go through the agony of waiting again though. Wen _Giant Sized_ finally appears I'm done reading this series "bi-monthly plus delays". I'd do better off jus twaiting on the trades.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2008)

Giant-Sized and 25 are different books.  Giant-Sized is Whedon's final issue, 25 is Ellis' first issue.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Giant-Sized and 25 are different books.  Giant-Sized is Whedon's final issue, 25 is Ellis' first issue.





My eyes came when I read that.


I wept white creamy ters.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 12, 2008)

You just gave yourself a facial, yuk.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 13, 2008)

At least it all natural


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Any of you guys still read X-Factor?*

I'm dropping it. Even before Messiah Complex (X-Cell and Isolationist story arcs) it had become less interesting. Now it's just outright boring. 

Oh noes, Layla Miller's gone...
Who cares?

There's no more 'Mutant Town'
Still not caring here...​

Strong Guy stayed didn't leave the team
Honestly, where else was that freak gonna go?​

But Rhane left...
because X-Force is better​

Rictor was gonna leave
but he got owned by Arcade... Ar-freakin-Cade?!​

Yeah, Arcade's back
big whoop.​

But what about Theresa getting pregnant
WHORE!​

M is... She's... ?
A fake ass Emma Frost, is what she is.​

Madrox is still cool
No arguments there but it's not enough​

What about Singulary Corp?
Eh, what about 'em?​

But Darwin is coming, dude, Darwin!!
​


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 17, 2008)

Haha. Points taken.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2008)

I liked Darwin. Needs to be written perfectly though


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2008)

I'll stick with X-Factor as long as Madrox stays.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2008)

Still reading and still loving X-Factor 

Last few issues have wonderfully dealt with the chaos caused by MC and I look forward to what is to come (Darwin's joining?  Seriously?  Sweet!)


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm giving X-Factor till the end of the Secret Invasion tie-in to keep my interest


----------



## The Rook (Apr 17, 2008)

So the whole point of the Divided one shot is to remind us how dumb the idea of disbanding the X-Men and school with the intention of creating a new team with random non-existent mutants and bringing back the main team after a vacation really is?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 17, 2008)

I liked the Nezho story, He loved the x-men.  and I liked how he felt Mecury's touch


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2008)

Julian's story just proved what a moron Cyclops is...

I like the Scalphunter one for some reason though.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah it was kinda nice to see a clone trying to become something more.  

I liked the Anole story also, seeing him trying to reintegrate with society, shows that the school should have never been closed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 17, 2008)

I really enjoted Divided We Stand 01 but some thing made me lol

The Guthrie. Cabot family feud
Anole's 16 years ol but can't do long division
Hellion had long hair in his "flashback"
Wolverine looked like a goblin-troll thingy


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

X-Force is still made of win.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2008)

Messiah CompleX Hardcover goes on sale Wednesday :WOW


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

Magneto is repowerd


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2008)

What???

Also I'd like to mention a Magneto appearance in Young Avengers would be neat, it'd be like the Family Matter arc but with less skrulls, or would it?


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

Magneto is going to be repowered for Uncanny X-Men #500


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Also I'd like to mention a Magneto appearance in Young Avengers would be neat, it'd be like the Family Matter arc but with less skrulls, or would it?


That would be interesting. I don't even think he knows about his grandchildren.


The Sentry said:


> Magneto is going to be repowered for Uncanny X-Men #500


Well, he had better be "re-eviled" as well.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

I dont think so....unless depowered Magneto was a skrull


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

That's bullshit! 

That's why I hate Xorn #2 so much. The writers (besides Morrison) were too chicken shit to kill Magneto but too dumb to bring him back in a believable/ interesting way.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 27, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Magneto is going to be repowered for Uncanny X-Men #500



So what the hell was he in New Avengers #20? Pretending?

Unless he is getting re-repowered. Which would be the gayest thing since gay came to gaytown.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

In NA 20, that was Xorns. Xorns are gay, so it doesnt count.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

Xorn is awesome...he can destroy the world if he removed his mask


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

He can also suck ass by pretending to be himself pretending to be Magneto.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 27, 2008)

Magneto is Xorn. There is no other Xorn. Period.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

Damn right! Morrisons explaination was much better than... Who came up with that Ying/Yang Xorn crap anyways?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 29, 2008)

X-Force was awesome.  I love were this story is going.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 29, 2008)

on the last page of X-Force I thought to myself. "lol. racist zombies"


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 29, 2008)

I thought

This guy, killed 198, this guy 215, this guy 569, leper queen 86, Boliver Trask 56.25654.54655.54983


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 29, 2008)

I think that 16 mil from task came from the Sentinel attack in Genosha(?). Still, he pwnd them all.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 29, 2008)

How many active Mutants are there left in the Marvel Universe


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 29, 2008)

around two hundred and fifty


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 29, 2008)

192 in america i think


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 29, 2008)

Huh figured it would be less due to the constant Purifier attacks


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeh....the purifers are bout to awaken a siredam


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 30, 2008)

Caliban's dead, right?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, he got eaten by Pred-X... I think.

**EDIT*
No, he got shot.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 30, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I thought
> 
> This guy, killed 198, this guy 215, this guy 569, leper queen 86, *Boliver Trask 56.25654.54655.5498*



LoL that should go in the owned thread.

I really want to know what Bastion is up to.   

Also the future cover of X-Force with Angel is making a little more sense to me now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Angel's the front. Fronts them money and a place to live that won't directly be associated with Charles Xavier.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 30, 2008)

No I meant the one where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he is Archangel again


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sweet! 
**EDIT*
*Spoiler*: __ 



I heard a time displaced younger Cable was joing X-Force as well.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 30, 2008)

lol I thought I was the only person that liked that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

How could someone not like that? Archangel was the only time I liked Warren.

**EDIT*
It just clicked. Maybe that's why the story is called "Angels and Demons".


----------



## Hellion (Apr 30, 2008)

LOL it's so obvious now.

I will say it know Kyle&Yost are the two most underrated X-Writers around

(The above statement comes from an X-23/Talon/Laura mark )


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Indeed they are.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> How could someone not like that? Archangel was the only time I liked Warren.
> 
> **EDIT*
> It just clicked. Maybe that's why the story is called "Angels and Demons".



No....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

You know it's true.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 30, 2008)

It is sad when a person is in denial


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Really sad. Lets make fun of him.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Messiah CompleX Hardcover goes on sale Wednesday :WOW



*looks at calendar

:WOW


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Sweet!
> **EDIT*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Young Cable/Laura shipping anyone


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 30, 2008)

Young Cable>>>>>>>>Old Cable.....iv always wanted to see a young Cable in a major seires


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2008)

NO WAI!!! Layla/Madrox is teh only true OTP!!!


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I heard that Tony Stark will force mutants to register for the initiative ad Cyclops will ask X-Force to assasinate him


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 30, 2008)

^ I wish.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Wolverine knows that X-Force stands no chance in hell against Iron Man let alone his SHIELD back up or God forbid, the Mighty Avengers.
2. Wolverine would kill Summers on the spot for acting Skrullish.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 30, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thats probly what the X-Men secret invasion tie in is about 
I think Mystique is a Skrull


----------



## Taleran (Apr 30, 2008)

Return of the Hellfire Club ehhh


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 30, 2008)

Skrullstique is pointless


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2008)

Wizard called Wolverine the #1 greatest comic character in their top 200 list


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

I hate Wolverine now, so my opinion in the matter is biased.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 1, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Mighty Avengers are jokes. If they do fight, Stark would beg Sentry to finish the fight for around 4 issues, Ms. Marvel is trying to give orders while Wonder Man stares at her arse, Black Widow and Janet shoot at.....something. Ares jumps at Wolverine shouting 'I AM THE GOD OF WAR!' but neither will die so it's a moot fight while Sentry flies around until it's time for the next arc where he pulls out his exploding suns and fixes everything. Because the power of a exploding sun is the best power to fix a situation


----------



## NeoDMC (May 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Or...Tony Stark becomes a martyr and Marvel finally gets the balls to begin the Mutant Wars for real. Not some bullshit alternate universe/timeline, the true bonafide 616 FUCKING MUTANT WARS.

Of course M-Day needs to be reversed for it to be intresting. But seriously, I'm sick and fucking tired of the huge conflict between Humans and Mutants being on the horizon. It is like Terminator in that it is unavoidable, and we keep getting time travelers who see it actually happening. But we never get to see it, it is always in the future, and never in the present.

And Messiah Complex, as good as a lot of people say it was, just added to the cocktease that X-books have been perpetuating since the Age of Apocalypse.

I'm sorry, but Marvel needs to realize, besides not having capes (yet having cape killers >.>) the only thing that helps them stand out from DC without being overly boring, is the fucking Mutants. And after House of M, I couldn't be more bored with this pseudo real-world bullshit they've been feeding us.

I demand Mutants at war with Men!


----------



## Taleran (May 1, 2008)

Marvel do an event not in space with lasting consequences


----------



## NeoDMC (May 1, 2008)

It's like asking Robin Williams to shave his arm hair.


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






, oh Emma, at least I'll always love you


----------



## The Sentry (May 1, 2008)

Lol at Emma bullshiting. What X-Men could beat The Sentry? Maybe Rachel Summers, definately Iceman and if Havok sundips for 1000 yrs


----------



## The Rook (May 1, 2008)

A full human/mutant war wouldn't make sense at this point.  With how common capes (not that they actually wear capes) are and how much work has been done by the government and private corporations to manage metahumans and bolster public relations it wouldn't make sense for something like that to happen.  

If something like that were to happen, it would have been best to use Morrison's New X-Men as a realistic lead.  The situation probably would have been made awkward due to the vast number of baseline metahumans.  It could have actually evolved into something akin to Civil War.


----------



## The Sentry (May 1, 2008)

@The Rook. There is no such thing as META-HUMANS in Marvel...META-HUMANS is a DC term. The term for super powered beings that are not mutants is *MUTATE*


----------



## Stan Lee (May 1, 2008)

He's right you know.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> @The Rook. There is no such thing as META-HUMANS in Marvel...META-HUMANS is a DC term. The term for super powered beings that are not mutants is *MUTATE*


That's useless trivia 

Kinda like like saying that color isn't blue it's "royal azul"


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

finally got around to finishing MC, god damn that was so many different forms of win I can't even count


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

preview to the X-Factor Quicksilver one-shot


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

I thought that was originally supposed to be a mini series...


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Young Cable/Laura shipping anyone




Layla IS the displaced Cable.  Awkward for Madrox I bet.


----------



## The Sentry (May 2, 2008)

Layla is a bitch and Cable is a guy


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Layla IS the displaced Cable. Awkward for Madrox I bet.


For Lil' Mo, at this point in time 12:40 CST, hilarity does ensue.


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Layla is a bitch and Cable is a guy



Time is quite the mischevious little scamp I hear.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Layla is a bitch and Cable is a guy



Techno-organic virus, side effects, you know the routine.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 2, 2008)

A penis is a side effect of a techno-organic virus? 

Also to the guy who said that teh Human/Mutant war is unlikely...then why the fuck is it still in Marvel's timeline?

If they would fucking stop travling to the future and looking at it, I would stop waiting for it, but until then, fuck them for not having it sooner


----------



## Sylar (May 2, 2008)

About 300 mutants vs. everyone else...

Some war.


----------



## Banhammer (May 2, 2008)

It's 299+ Xavier.


----------



## The Sentry (May 2, 2008)

The mutants are supposed to be fighting the children of the vault...they only have 3000 members


----------



## NeoDMC (May 3, 2008)

Sylar said:


> About 300 mutants vs. everyone else...
> 
> Some war.



Say whatever you want, according to the ongoing storyline, it eventually happens anyways bitches.


----------



## The Sentry (May 3, 2008)

Phoenix better do sum fixing....or Elixer can sacrifice himself....or evry depowered mutant was a SKRULL


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

Sylar said:


> About 300 mutants vs. everyone else...
> 
> Some war.


If they can lead the humans towards the Hot Gates, their numbers will count for nothing. 



The Sentry said:


> Phoenix better do sum fixing....or Elixer can sacrifice himself....or evry depowered mutant was a SKRULL


Why would Elixir sacrifice himself?


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2008)

just started Whedon's run of Astonishing.  2 words sum it all up perfectly so far: FUCKING WIN.

Writting is great and I like the art and storytelling.  Though I have a very big nagging feeling that Whedon was in another room from the other X-Book writers since his intro arc really gets contradicted alot in the future, plus he seemed to have been out of the loop for House of M and Messiah CompleX, operating in Whedonland


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

The rest of the X-Books have slightly conformed to Whedonism(©Lil' Mo 2008). 

Kitty's gone
Armor was in New X-Men
They've referenced "danger room girl" a few times.
Beast is lamer than ever
Cyclops finally has a backbone
Collosus is back


----------



## The Sentry (May 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The rest of the X-Books have slightly conformed to Whedonism(©Lil' Mo 2008).
> 
> Kitty's gone
> Armor was in New X-Men
> ...



How....explain



> Why would Elixir sacrifice himself?


He can repower mutants....and he is an omega level mutant....he could possibly spread the x-gene worldwide....he can pull a Nate Grey


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> How....explain


Cyclops, was designated as the teamleader since before I was born, but up until Astonishing v3 he never fulfilled the role. He was Xaviers lackey, a yes man, not a leader in his own right.


The Sentry said:


> He can repower mutants....and he is an omega level mutant....he could possibly spread the x-gene worldwide....he can pull a Nate Grey


He can't repower other mutants. You're most likely referring to what he did for Wolfsbane.... BUT he didn't give her powers. He just undid the damage that occured when Mystique shot her with the power neutralizer. 

Even with all of the medical knowledge that he stole from Beast, it's unlikely that Elixir would be able to re-create the x-gene that Wanda erased. Hell, Beast along with the other Marvel super geniuses couldn't do it.

If there's any confusion with this. Use the dictionary and look up the definitions of erase and neutralize.


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2008)

I think Whedonism was copywritten a looooooooooooooooooooooong time ago, I've seen it used more times than I'd like to.

now go take your squabble with the patent office mister


----------



## The Sentry (May 3, 2008)

Yeh but Elixer is an omega level....im sure he can recreate the x-gene he still has.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I think Whedonism was copywritten a looooooooooooooooooooooong time ago, I've seen it used more times than I'd like to.
> 
> now go take your squabble with the patent office mister


Dammit! 


The Sentry said:


> Yeh but Elixer is an omega level....im sure he can recreate the x-gene he still has.


Then if it a replica of HIS gene, ther'd be a world full of healers... Still the only people that could possibly undo the decimation and make things right are Wanda and Ultimate Phoenix.


----------



## The Sentry (May 3, 2008)

^^not neccesarily.....when Mr Sinister spliced Havoks x-gene with Living Pharoah...living Pharoahs powers were different than Havoks.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> ^^not neccesarily.....when Mr Sinister spliced Havoks x-gene with Living Pharoah...living Pharoahs powers were different than Havoks.


read my edits


----------



## The Sentry (May 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Dammit!
> 
> Then if it a replica of HIS gene, ther'd be a world full of healers... Still the only people that could possibly undo the decimation and make things right are Wanda and Ultimate Phoenix.



And WCP!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2008)

WCP...?


----------



## The Sentry (May 4, 2008)

White Phoenix of the Crown


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, yeah... but she really doesn't exist (to me) because she only appeared once and didn't do anything outside of "regular" Phoenix power besides change clothes. She also cried a few times.


----------



## The Sentry (May 4, 2008)

^^And reality warp then destroy a reality


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, yeah. I forgot she was White Hot in the end of Morrison's run but she's alwayse been white and hot. 



Zomg puns.


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2008)

at which number will DWS end in each series?

also I must say that X-Force is so awesome, it makes up for the fail of Young X-Men


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2008)

Aye X-Force is indeed awesome. Solid art + solid story = smex


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2008)

Shame it has to destroy every bit of character development Laura has had.


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2008)

blood and violence >> character development and plot 

also Warlock and Mega-Tyro MUST make an appearance to fight Magus


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> blood and violence >> character development and plot



Only exception is if it's Ultimates 3


----------



## Sylar (May 6, 2008)

Or Countdown.


----------



## Banhammer (May 6, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Shame it has to destroy every bit of character development Laura has had.



At least she found a way out of being the token wolf character of young X-Men

The damage to her character isn't irreversible yet. You know, for a comic book character.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 6, 2008)

Indeed, there is always the route of magic or skrulls


----------



## Hellion (May 6, 2008)

X-Force is written by her creators so I trust them.  I mean then even undone the damage that Claremont did to the character


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

Claremont X-23 was so fuckin "ugh" it's rediculous. She was wearing a knock-off Kraven The Hunter suit and she was basically a stray dog in a human felames body...


----------



## Hellion (May 7, 2008)

Yeah Kyle/Yost retconned that real quick in New X-Men.... I just made myself sad 

I saw te previews of Young X-Men and wanted to hurl.  Maybe it will do so bad that arvel will make it a mini instead of an ongoning


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

I was hoping for just a one-shot instead of a mini. It's that bad.


----------



## Castiel (May 7, 2008)

this actually seems a bit interesting - 

do ya think it'll be tied into the "1968 marvel" or will it be its own contiunuity?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

Can't see the link... but I'm assuming it Marvel '85 you're talking about.

*EDIT

I can see it now... It's Claremont, so I'll pass.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

0_o

that responce shocks me.  I haven't read anything Claremont has done in the past few years, so I'm going to assume he's contracted the Jeph Loeb disease of career sabotage in later life, since 70's-80's Claremont was


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 8, 2008)

You just need to read Exiles (and by extension, Die By The Sword) to see that claremont is literally Loeb jr


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Why you should never admit to liking Claremont... 
LYRICS HERE



He was on a fail streak until End of Greys, then he started back up


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

God that's awful. 

Damn you M0 you made me remember that horrible comic!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

I just had to drive the point home: Claremont had his day but he needs to retire.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

Thank God that was retconned in New X-men...


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

Well still the plot interests me.

A Marvel universe where people aged in real time, _if done right_ that would be a truly fascinating and great story.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, the X-23 mini's are great.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

X-23 is definately one of Marvel's best characters, which makes it all the stranger that they removed every bit of development they gave her for X-Force. 

I know I rant about this a lot, but it bugs me...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, you rant about this almost as much as Banhammer rants about Joss Whedon and being gay. 

Get over it. You've trusted the Kyle/ Yost team this far. Why doubt the now?


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

Hey now, I don't rant THAT much...

I'd say I'm at olpp/Bendis level of ranting.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

I haven't seen "Bendis is gay lol" for a while now. OLPP must've given up.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

He can't complain because MA/NA/SI have all been excellent. But the second Bendis does something wrong, he'll be there.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

I believe you.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I haven't seen "Bendis is gay lol" for a while now. OLPP must've given up.



I never said Bendis is gay, I'm critical of him but he's still one of my favorite writers. I give tough love

Now bend over Sylar



Sylar said:


> He can't complain because MA/NA/SI have all been excellent. But the second Bendis does something wrong, he'll be there.



While I wouldn't call them 'excellent', they are certainly readable (a few times at least). 

Ironically, the best Mighty Avengers issue is the one where none of the Avengers are in there



LIL_M0 said:


> I believe you.



Stup up you stupid skrull


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

Quicksilver is back in the game...


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

more details on SI: X-Men


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Even when he's gone crazy Pietro is still awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (May 8, 2008)

So young x-men had a nice cover

I wouldn't wipe my ass with the rest of it
Really, it's either a really crappy "test" or just a crappy issue.


Although if you consider they spend the entire issue beating the crap out of the Young X-Men, I think this might be the best issue this series is ever gonna offer


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

I read Young X-Men 2 (cause it's free ) and I don't think it's a crappy test. They're being crappily decieved by some crappy New Mutants villian, most likely from the crappy eightys of the extremely crappy nineties. 

Anyways, I think their mission is to kill the New Mutants because they "blah blah blah in the past". Ink is either a human or a robot and Cyclops is most likely a LMD. Either way, I'm not reading it anymore. I just had to check out issue 2 to be 100% certain.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

The best thing that can come out of this involves the words "Skrull" and "Cyclops".


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

He wouldn't be a skrull be cause the little "doo-hickey" would have said he was a mutant.


----------



## The Rook (May 8, 2008)

If you count the shadow character in the room, the team has two non-mutants/LMDs.  So what LiL M0 said would be the most obvious (and with the way the book has gone so far is most likely correct).  Cyclops might be some random person made to look like Scott or he could be a shapeshifter meaning the shadow character isn't a mutant.

There may be hope....

From CBR's SI X-Men interview:
“It’s everybody,” Carey said. “It’s the ‘Uncanny’ and ‘Astonishing’ X-teams, and the ‘New’ and ‘Young X-Men’ teams. Iceman, Cannonball and some of the X-*students who aren’t part of either the ‘New’ or ‘Young X-Men’ teams* are also in the book. So it’s really everybody who’s available.”


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> He wouldn't be a skrull be cause the little "doo-hickey" would have said he was a mutant.



Fine then its magic.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

The Rook said:


> If you count the shadow character in the room, the team has two non-mutants/LMDs. So what LiL M0 said would be the most obvious (and with the way the book has gone so far is most likely correct). Cyclops might be some random person made to look like Scott or he could be a shapeshifter meaning the shadow character isn't a mutant.





Sylar said:


> Fine then its magic.


Good answer. That way you don't need to explain anything.


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2008)

ok so here's my opinion on all the DWS arcs:

X-Factor: solid meh, not terrible but still not as good as the pre MC arcs

X-Force: 

Uncanny X-Men: Well since I'm FROM San Francisco I'm naturally biased in favor of this arc 

X-Men Legacy: Ok I'm digging this much more than I ever thought I would have.

Young X-Men: Meh, I don't _hate it_

Wolverine: The current arc has been completely awesome so far, I just love it.

Cable: Better than I thought it would be


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2008)

> In “Uncanny” #500, Brubaker will be joined by Matt Fraction (as an ongoing co-writer) and artists Greg Land and Terry Dodson. He explained, *“We’re moving the X-Men to San Francisco.* We were trying to figure out what to do after ‘Messiah CompleX,’ and I thought, ‘Why do they keep rebuilding that mansion where everybody hates them and knows where they are and keeps coming and blowing it up?’



It's over I won, my town has the X-Men AND the Eternals


----------



## Sylar (May 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> It's over I won, my town has the X-Men AND the Eternals



You also have Monk.  (Monk fanboy)

Oh and gay people.


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2008)

and a GIANT SHINY ORANGE BRIDGE.

Young X-Men sucks so much, Brubaker hasn't bothered to read it



> Another fan asked a question about “Young X-Men” (written by Marc Guggenheim). While Brubaker confessed he isn’t familiar with all the details on the book, he added, “I know there is a huge twist coming at the end of the first storyline. There is a bunch of stuff in the first few issues that look like it’s one thing, but turns out to be something else.”


----------



## Agmaster (May 12, 2008)

The Rook said:


> From CBR's SI X-Men interview:
> stuff i could carfe less about ...*?New? *and ?Young X-Men? teams. Iceman, Cannonball and some of the X-students who aren?t part of either the *?New?* or ?Young X-Men? teams are also in the book. So it?s really everybody who?s available.?



Return of the New X-Men?  WTB as I'm just not even giving Young a chance.


----------



## Banhammer (May 12, 2008)

Sylar said:


> You also have Monk.  (Monk fanboy)
> 
> Oh and gay people.



And the Halliwell sisters


----------



## NeoDMC (May 12, 2008)

ZOMG...is this a hint that Marvel is finally realizing that maybe...just maybe...the world does not revolve around New York?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> ZOMG...is this a hint that Marvel is finally realizing that maybe...just maybe...the world does not revolve around New York?



That's blasphemy!

That's madness!


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That's blasphemy!
> 
> That's madness!



THIS IS SAN FRANCISCO


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2008)

Home of hippies and teh gays.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2008)

and me


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2008)

...and the poozer.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 13, 2008)

A gay hippy poozer?

That's blasphemy!

That's madness!


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2008)

the gays are mostly isolated in the castro, and the hippies are a dieing breed slowly being replaced by yuppies and mexicans.


----------



## Sylar (May 13, 2008)

The gays are building their numbers so they can destroy America's values. I know, I saw it on FoxNews.


----------



## Banhammer (May 13, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The gays are building their numbers so they can destroy America's values. I know, I saw it on FoxNews.



Gayz are too insidious for even foxnews to make it up 

Or don't you know that the gay mafia started the californian fire as a way to distract schwarzeneger from dumbledore's outting, paving the way to incestuous marriage and forever scarring the brains of America?


----------



## Sylar (May 13, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Gayz are too insidious for even foxnews to make it up
> 
> Or don't you know that the gay mafia started the californian fire as a way to distract schwarzeneger from dumbledore's outting, paving the way to incestuous marriage and forever scarring the brains of America?



You forgot about them conspiring with the atheists to murder God.


----------



## Banhammer (May 13, 2008)

Sylar said:


> You forgot about them conspiring with the atheists to murder God.



That single big guy who likes construction and design and gave us scones and made almost any man be able to look like Bradd Pitt and Lukas Ridgeston but only one in every thousand women or so gets to be Eva Longoria?
Bro, He's allready on of them


----------



## Hellion (May 13, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> That single big guy who likes construction and design and gave us scones and made almost any man be able to look like Bradd Pitt and Lukas Ridgeston but only one in every thousand women or so gets to be Eva Longoria?
> Bro, He's allready on of them



You sir are a  genius


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2008)

SF is so awesome that our mayor boned his secretary in his office in the middle of a business day and his approval rating is still over 80%


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Young X-Men sucks so much, Brubaker hasn't bothered to read it


After reading the steaming pile also known as Young X-Men #2, I have to say I can't blame him. What a fucking turd that issue was. What the hell did Santo and Dust do to deserve this shit? And the "surprise" at the end of the issue with Ink and Blindfold just made me want to kill whoever okayed this stupid idea in the first place.

I WANT NEW X-MEN BACK, GODDAMNIT!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2008)

So I'm re-reading X-men academy X *I had volume's 1-2 but i didn't read em  well last time i bought em* and i really like it. Anyone else read it? 

Also is "New Mutants Volume 1: Back to school" Worth 13 bucks? People say i should read it cause it takes place right before academy X. Thanks.


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2008)

I'm going to miss Aaron's Wolverine, hopefully Millar continues the epicness.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> So I'm re-reading X-men academy X *I had volume's 1-2 but i didn't read em well last time i bought em* and i really like it. Anyone else read it?


I loved Academy X.  


crazymtf said:


> Also is "New Mutants Volume 1: Back to school" Worth 13 bucks? People say i should read it cause it takes place right before academy X. Thanks.


13 bucks?! Buy it NAO!!! 
Yes, it does tie directly into Academy X. I shows where most of the (main) kids came from and how they ended up in the school.


----------



## Hellion (May 15, 2008)

That was one of the Bets Wolverine stories in a while.  About damn time that a wolverine arc is as good as the one shots


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2008)

"Get Mystique" or "Immortal Man(or whatever)"?


----------



## Hellion (May 15, 2008)

Get Mystique


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, that was pretty cool.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 16, 2008)

I enjoyed it as well.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 16, 2008)

Lack of titties was distressing


----------



## xingzup19 (May 16, 2008)

But you get pwnage instead.


----------



## Hellion (May 16, 2008)

I think that they blurred teh top half of Mystiques ass in one scene


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2008)

ARCADE IS A FUCKING GENIUS


----------



## xingzup19 (May 16, 2008)

Smart bloke, that one.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2008)

Astonishing X-Men video.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 17, 2008)

Did they hire pornstars to do the voice acting?


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2008)

Maybe they hired Greg Land


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 17, 2008)

Wolverine ends on a high note.

Good job.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 17, 2008)

So, when is Giant Size Astonishing X-Men #1 coming out?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Did they hire pornstars to do the voice acting?


Eh... Porn stars, Interns... same difference.


----------



## The Sentry (May 17, 2008)

Limo how can a difference be the same


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2008)

You've never heard that phrase before?


----------



## The Sentry (May 17, 2008)

Not in my county amejendamanistan


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2008)

That's not a real country... I googled it.


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2008)

county, not country
amejendamanistan, new england


----------



## The Sentry (May 18, 2008)

^^^Exactly


----------



## xingzup19 (May 18, 2008)

You learn new things everyday.


----------



## Hellion (May 21, 2008)

Wolverine first class is my new Lulz book


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

I read X-Factor 31

I liked X-Factor 31


----------



## Sylar (May 23, 2008)

Rictor is a computer genius.


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2008)

I'm still loling at Arcade pulling a double sneak


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

X-Men DWS 2 was great. I really enjoyed the Beast story. 

Also lol at Forge's brains.


----------



## The Sentry (May 23, 2008)

Vulcan looked ugly as shit.....i really want to know when they continue his story.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

I hope Vulcan doesn't get beaten. I was hesitant of reading Emperor Vulcan for fear of that same reason. Havoc should die though... I hate him.


----------



## The Sentry (May 23, 2008)

Yeh seriously. Vulcan is so awesome. He wanted revenge then knew that wasnt enuff and took over the strongest empire in the 616 universe. GAR


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

Exactly! 

Any clue as to when he plans on destroying the Earth or whatever?


----------



## The Sentry (May 23, 2008)

We know he is observing earth...but i guess when he has united the Shiar, he will come back and finish the X-Men. He isnt SMP you know. he uses his brain and doesnt gain power for revenge. He does it for tha LULZ.

I really hate how Marvel isolates anything to do with the X-Men. The Skrulls dont really give a darn bout their empire so the Shiar should take over it. The Shiar should have atleast featured in annihilation


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, It's lame how the Shiar weren't in Annihilation.


----------



## The Sentry (May 23, 2008)

Exactly and their empire is right betwee the Kree and Skrull. If you look at the route the wave took....its ridiculus.....they swerved right past the Shiar galaxy as if it was a dead rabbit in the middle of the road


----------



## Sylar (May 23, 2008)

Vulcan sucks ass.

He's a horrible SMP clone.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Vulcan sucks ass.
> 
> He's a horrible SMP clone.


SMP is an improvement of Superman who sucks ass

Vulcan is win...


----------



## The Sentry (May 23, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Vulcan sucks ass.
> 
> He's a horrible SMP clone.



How? Vulcan unlike SMP doesnt go around bitching about how his life was terrible....he gets over it and takes over an intergalactic empire for Lulz


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> How? Vulcan unlike SMP doesnt go around bitching about how his life was terrible....he gets over it and takes over an intergalactic empire for Lulz


Techincally, he did bitch up in "What If -Rise and Fall of the Shiar" but it was a what if story so it doesn't count.


----------



## The Sentry (May 23, 2008)

Yeh WHAT-IFs are NON-CANNON


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2008)

Wasn't there a plotline which completely ripped off Kree/Skrull war, where the Shiar and Kree went to war and the Shiar nuked the shit out of the majority of the kree empire?



The Sentry said:


> The Skrulls dont really give a darn bout their empire so the Shiar should take over it. The Shiar should have atleast featured in annihilation



The Skrull empire is property of the Annihilation Wave which is still a formidable thread.

Also they got a mention in the actual series, Starlord mentioned that they were waiting out the situation and carefully choosing which of the 2 sides they would join.



The Sentry said:


> Yeh WHAT-IFs are NON-CANNON



*cough What If vol. 1 #4 cough*


----------



## Sylar (May 23, 2008)

Basically Starlord said that the Shi'ar were pussies.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Also they got a mention in the actual series, Starlord mentioned that they were waiting out the situation and carefully choosing which of the 2 sides they would join.


Isn't that the lamest excuse ever. It like saying "I can't got to the club today because girls may or may not like me. So I'll stay home until I figure it out." 
*(paraprhased from a friend with piss poor self esteem)


----------



## Castiel (May 24, 2008)

Well it sorta makes sense, the Annihilation Wave was waging war with the Kree and Skrulls which the Shiar have no love for, plus it would just be smart on Annihilus' part to not fight all 3 at once.


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2008)

Can someone help me out with "House of M" I'm reading Uncanny X-men but before i read on i just wanna know when HOUSE OF M takes place so i read it before i skip it in uncanny. Thanks.


----------



## Hellion (May 29, 2008)

The X-Books were great this week I love Angel's hippie name.

Also You will be able to tell whne UNcanny goes House of M the do an direct tie in.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 29, 2008)

It's really hard to miss House of M...especially since all the books will open up with one of these.



Almost every comic in Marvel at the time had a House of M issue. If you were reading Marvel, you knew about House of M.

It wasn't very subtle...


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2008)

So X-Force

Wow, it's really kicking off, and I find it amusing as Elixir's skin cames back from gold, angel goes back to blue.
Wasn't he in san francisco?
The art kinda makes'em look like wax dolls, but I like it, I like it alot.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 29, 2008)

X-Force is like fifteen levels of awesome. Not only does it redeem Wolverine for being everywhere at once but it made Angel (lame) into Archangel (cool)

Seriously, the writer is really trumping himself with more awesome each issue


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2008)

Giant Sized Astonishing was AWESOME, I will sorely miss the light hearted fun that was the Whedon/Cassaday run, and now gladly yet sadly await the new and likely broody Ellis/Bianchi run.


----------



## Taleran (May 29, 2008)

So Legacy is remaining one of the best X books in recent memory 

awesome stuff


----------



## Deviate (May 29, 2008)

Uncanny sure did suck. 

Giant Size was fucking win. When they said someone was staying in space, I didn't think they meant like that.

Didn't read X-Force yet, but I'm sure it will be good.

Legacy continues to be fucking awesome. Best book post-MC.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2008)

I'm not that drawen to Legacy. I'm still waiting for an actual plot.

Giant Sized made me came two pints of blood.


----------



## Hellion (May 30, 2008)

Am I the only one that disliked Astonishing 

Alsi I read the FCBD X story and it once again proved that Pixie is made of WIN.  And Greg Land needs to go somewhere else with his tracing


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2008)

I say, if it wasn't for the anticlimax that was kitty's "death" because amazing x-men allready spoiled it,  I would have curled up in a ball and wowed myself to sleep


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2008)

Apparently after DWS, X-Men: Legacy will have a crossover with Wolverine: Origins where Xavier reminisces on the first instance he met Wolverine and the non Xavier parts are mentioned in W


----------



## Chatulio (May 30, 2008)

Kitty had an awesome "death" ....I give her a year or two before they bring her back.


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2008)

I thought at least one of those Russian superheroes from Hulk was a mutant


----------



## NeoDMC (May 31, 2008)

Well we have 158...but that is bullshit since there are like 80 "159th Mutant" so really who knows


----------



## Deviate (May 31, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Wasn't there a plotline which completely ripped off Kree/Skrull war, where the Shiar and Kree went to war and the Shiar nuked the shit out of the majority of the kree empire?



Operation Galactic Storm

I just read a few more books from this Wednesday;

Daredevil - Meh so far since its the beginning of a new arc.

Marvel 1985 - Mehish. Not sure what to make of this.


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2008)

Wait, I have a question, the drool part was awesome, but why did it happen? Who did that and why?


----------



## The Sentry (May 31, 2008)

X-Men lacks Iceman


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2008)

Iceman is going to be a major player in X-Men: Manifest Destiny


----------



## The Sentry (May 31, 2008)

When is it coming out?


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2008)

After Divided we Stand ends.


----------



## The Sentry (May 31, 2008)

i cannot wait. Every time Iceman is almost getting center stage the team changes and he becomes a side character again. Im sick of hearing Icemans lack of character development and powers


----------



## xingzup19 (May 31, 2008)

Does he need to develop his powers even more?


----------



## The Sentry (May 31, 2008)

No they just need to be shown at full potential more often.


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2008)

Mike Carey seems to agree iwth you Sentry, his stated reason for taking the Iceman part was because he was tired of him being in the background all the time.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 31, 2008)

I see your point. Otherwise, that'd be like telling Human Torch to do something else.


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> I see your point. Otherwise, that'd be like telling Human Torch to do something else.



Like joining a rock band?


----------



## The Sentry (May 31, 2008)

Or becoming a male model


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Well we have 158...but that is bullshit since there are like 80 "159th Mutant" so really who knows


It's one hundred and NINETY-eight. Learn how to work the number pad n00b.


----------



## The Sentry (May 31, 2008)

Im starting to belive the mutant baby is a reincarnated Jean Grey 
1. Cyclops felt a psycic connection with the baby
2. The baby supposedly kills millions in 1 hit
3. Its a girl
4. She has red hair


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2008)

I think that too. Besides, what's it been like 11 months? She was due to come back anyways. And there is the reason I hate Jean Grey... Unless she's drawn by Greg Land.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2008)

Another X-Men event.

Whoop-di-freaking-diggity-doo for wallets everywhere.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2008)

Phoenix: Baby Song.


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2008)

I'm actually gonna start buying X-Books now out of SF pride 

first person to make a gay joke gets negged


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

Who's "SF"?



Comic Book Guy said:


> Another X-Men event.
> 
> Whoop-di-freaking-diggity-doo for wallets everywhere.



Phoenix: Money Song


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

SF = San Francisco; where the current Uncanny X-story is taking place. It's also where Kilowog is from


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

Lol, San Francisco pride.

I went there once. "There" too. It was awesome 

If I lived there, I would consider an apartment in "that" area. "Cheap", good view, low crime, rent controlled, and sexy neighbours


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2008)

You know something I wanna see, if they really do their research on SF, is how people from Tenderloin would react to Beast or Angel.  They could make an entire issue based on that and it would be hilarious.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 2, 2008)

I just read Astonishing

I don't get how that works out


----------



## Castiel (Jun 2, 2008)

> "Probably if there are any Dark Phoenix revelations to be had," Brevoort said, "'Secret Invasion: X-Men' would probably be the place to look."


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> You know something I wanna see, if they really do their research on SF, is how people from Tenderloin would react to Beast or Angel.  They could make an entire issue based on that and it would be hilarious.



lol, "tender loin"

Do you people think of anything else


----------



## Castiel (Jun 2, 2008)

STFU  that's the stoner alley filled with 'nam vets and such.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 2, 2008)

Medusa looks like she's old enough to be Crystal's sister, but I'm not complaining


----------



## Hellion (Jun 2, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Medusa looks like she's old enough to be Crystal's sister, but I'm not complaining



What do you expect from Land


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2008)

My grama always said it takes alot of pounding to get the meat "tender"




Kilowog said:


> STFU  that's the stoner alley filled with 'nam vets and such.



Lol, 'nam vets


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 2, 2008)

Kaze said:


> What do you expect from Land



Hmm...looks like he got two new faces/poses.

If he ever does a Mighty Avengers cover, we know he'll have Ms. Marvel and Black Widow on the cover.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 2, 2008)

I use to like Land, I thought his are was somewhat realistic, I had never seen that in a comic before.  Then hen I found out he traces most of his pics it made me lose alot of respect for him.  Then I started to see how he reuses pics of his traces, and doesn't use age appropriate faces really makes me not want to pick up a book that he pencils


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2008)

That's not Land, it even has a signiture in the bottom right which isn't Land's signiture

It's actually someone who's art is less blatantly traced


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2008)

LOL that doesn't even look like Land's stuff, faces are different and don't have exagerated expressions.

oh and I just thought of something, how do you guys think Stark and the O*N*E will react to Manifest Destiny?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 3, 2008)

Well it is Land-ish


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2008)

young x-men<Ultimates 3< Brand New Day


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 4, 2008)

Young X-Men was hilarious this week.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I especially loved Magma, the girl covered in lava, getting taken down by the Wolvesbane rip-off.

Right.  Because I totally see him sticking his hand into the burning lava and still being able to do damage


----------



## Sylar (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd really REALLY like Santo to crush the Cyclops imposter's skull.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 4, 2008)

That is the worse part.  This is a horrible replacement for New X-Men.  The art is horrendous and the story is worse.

Oh Also I see why people read what they hate.  I honestly hate this book, but I want to see if it continues to be horrible.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2008)

You guys still read Young X-Men?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

finally got around to reading Divided we Stand #2, oh yeah the Shi'ar are DEFINITELY getting an event soon.  The guy who wrote the Havoc story is the guy who edited most of the Annihilation events + they definitely have to continue that story from its ending


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> finally got around to reading Divided we Stand #2, oh yeah the Shi'ar are DEFINITELY getting an event soon. The guy who wrote the Havoc story is the guy who edited most of the Annihilation events + they definitely have to continue that story from its ending


You're logic is terribly flawed. That's kinda like saying "The guys who first tasted pancakes DEFINATELY invented hotdogs". Damn I mss facepalm.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

Well this is his first real story involving actual marvel characters and it involved cosmisy characters and seemed like the set up for a main story plus he had a lot of input ihe annihilation stories.

also hot dogs are from Germany 

do this smart one:


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 5, 2008)

So, what happened to Kitty?

Also, how do you think Whedon's run stacks up against Morrison's?  Better?  Worse?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 5, 2008)

For me Morrison by far


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah, I still don't see how Astonishing fits


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 5, 2008)

Morrison by a landslide. 

But that isn't to say Whedon's run sucked, it was fucking awesome. It's just that Morrison/Quitely was awesome to the tenth power.


I'm still not clear on what happened to kitty. It had something to do with the giant bullet being made of the same metal as Colossus, Kitty being unable to phase through the metal before long, and becoming bonded to it. After passing it through the Earth, it was speculated that the bullet she was trapped in would just keep on flying for eternity, unless it smashed into some planet in it's path. 

I suspect we'll see Kitty back in time. I can only imagine how upset she'll be when she returns.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sunrider said:


> Morrison by a landslide.
> 
> But that isn't to say Whedon's run sucked, it was fucking awesome. It's just that Morrison/Quitely was awesome to the tenth power.
> 
> ...


How are you "still not clear" when you've completely explained the situation in detail? 

facepalm is back!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't get it because I don't understand how Astonishing fits into the greats 616 continuity


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

pretent that right after the end, the danger room alarm sounds and everyone goes to alaska.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 5, 2008)

Whedon's run was only good for delievering disappointment and dashed expectations every single month issue---kind of like the final season of Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2008)

last atonishing arc fits after messiah complex, before legacy.

Whedon's problem is that he's always joined by a ludacristic slow artist.

Runaways got pushed back two more weeks


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

I finally got around to reading X-Factor: The Quick and The Dead.  seriously finally Quicksilver is back on the side of the angels (i'm optimistic), David better damn sure come back to this after SI is over


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> How are you "still not clear" when you've completely explained the situation in detail?
> 
> facepalm is back!


What I can't quite wrap my head around is whether or not she's actually dead.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 6, 2008)

Young X-Men....still fucking sucks.

Why the fuck is Cyclops telling this shit team to kill former X-Men again?

Cyclops tells that Wolf kid that he needs killing intent so he can survive as a species. But if there out there killing other mutants, doesn't that defeat the point?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2008)

Anyone find it really weird how in Uncanny he's all "x-men are gone, what ever shall we do?" and yet in EVERY OTHER BOOK he's sending people on assasination missions? He sent Wolverine against Mystique, Nightcrawler against this purifier guy, the Young X-Men against Canonball and then there's X-Force.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 6, 2008)

Ditto. Last I checked, he said "there are no more X-Men." Next thing you know, he's asking Wolverine to lead exterminations squads, recruiting yet _another_ team to take on former X-Men... what the fuck?

I smell misdirection play. But to what end?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 6, 2008)

In the giant size Astonishing X-Men, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



did anybody catch why Spiderman and the gang become a bunch of drooling idiots? 'Cause I am freaking stumped on that one. Seemed to be a really idiotic plot point to me, though it did lead to the touching sacrifice for Kitty.




Wasn't sure if I should spoiler it, so I went ahead anyways.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 6, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> In the giant size Astonishing X-Men,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still trying to figure out that part too. I mean, where the hell did that come from?


----------



## The Rook (Jun 6, 2008)

At GSAXM, it was either the bullet itself (or some magic tecno bs that accompanied it) or Doctor Strange randomly messing up his spell was reality and caused the situation.

At YXM, Cyclops is an impostor.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 6, 2008)

Astonishing X-men is oh so shitty, let me count the ways:


How exactly does a bullet travel light years over the course of several hours?  


How was Emma freely communicating with Kitty if she was traveling at light speed?


Shouldn't Breakerworld (or whatever that piece of shite place is called) be experiencing some major problems because their moon exploded?  


If I recall correctly, Kitty fucked up the weather by phasing through the earth in Xtreme Xmen.  I imagine phasing herself and a giant bullet through the globe should have some pretty devastating consequences (e.g. fucking up all of the electrical devices in the world).  WTF?


What happened to Lockheed, Cassie Nova - I still can't quite believe they flubbed up the whole Ernst thing , and Cerebra (or whatever that silly bitch's name is)?


The cameos from the other heroes was a total waste of time.  Perhaps Joss should have, I don't know, devoted those (several) pages to resolving all of those dangling plot points.  


Kitty phased a giant bullet through the Earth, and now she's hurdling through time and space......as a giant bullet.  'Nuff said.  


Armor = Failure, Armor + Claws = Epic Failure.  All of Whedon's super teens are super lame.


Why is Emma using telepathy whilst in diamond form?  Come on baby, get it together.

​

You seriously brought back Colossus and Kitty for this shite story!?!


 at Storm (and I'm not even referring to the *"The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert" look Cassidy had her sporting); I guess the editors forgot to inform Joss that Kitty and Storm have a mother/daughter relationship.  




The most troubling thing is all of the love Whedon's run - especially GSAXM - is receiving from pretty much everyone.  I'm fairly certain if this was written by anyone else (say Chris Claremont) everyone would have been up in arms over all the shite that's marred this entire series.  I mean, Whedon's run is (Chuck) Austenesque only more shitty.


Sorry, but "I never get gang-raped on a first date!" is neither funny nor witty.  You're trying way too hard.


Did I mention how much I loathe Astonishing X-men?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _X-Force Special: Ain't No Dog_ 













Wolverine is like a less sadistic Lono, but he AIN''T NO DOG, get it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2008)

Now that you mention it, the art does have a 100 bullets feel to it.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 7, 2008)

^Took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2008)

Nevermind i got it. So who's everyones favriote team on Uncanny? I really liked Warren, paige, nightcrawler, wolvie and cannonball. Sad to see most of em leave in New age but i hear some return


----------



## Hellion (Jun 8, 2008)

I was never a fan of Uncanny I was more of a X-Men guy


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2008)

Same here. I didn't like Uncanny until recently, and then I only like Vulcan related issues and the Diveded We Stand/ Hippie Town stuff.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2008)

There's a X-men series too? Is it called "X-men" only? Cause I'll read that next.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 8, 2008)

Young X-Men is fucking atrocious. I've been avoiding it due to all of the bad reviews it has been getting, but I finally decided to read the available issues. What a horrible way to use a great cast of characters...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Young X-Men is fucking atrocious. I've been avoiding it due to all of the bad reviews it has been getting, but I finally decided to read the available issues. What a horrible way to use a great cast of characters...



Is it really bad? I liked Childhood's end. So is it like that or no? Cause i know some people didn't like Childhood's end but i liked it.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 8, 2008)

All of the spirit and vitality is gone from the characters. They sure as hell don't feel "young" anymore.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 8, 2008)

The Morrison/Quitely team of X-Men ousted all others as my favorite. Despite the slightly bitchier rendition of Logan, it was the best group interaction I'd seen since the Lobdell/Bachalo days of Generation X.

I've read the first issue of "Young X-Men" thus far, and wasn't impressed. I'll try a second and third issue, but outlook is hazy on that one. Wolverine and X-Factor are about the best titles in the mutant franchise, right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2008)

Arishem said:


> All of the spirit and vitality is gone from the characters. They sure as hell don't feel "young" anymore.



Damn, I'll check it out but my hopes are low now


----------



## Hellion (Jun 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> There's a X-men series too? Is it called "X-men" only? Cause I'll read that next.



Yup I liked it alot however it had a rough time until Carey came onboard.  That series also changed Gambit's power like 2-3 times over 4 years 

Also do you know where I can find episodes of the WB spider-man.  I don't wake up that early


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> There's a X-men series too? Is it called "X-men" only? Cause I'll read that next.



it got cancelled after Messiah CompleX and became "X-Men: Legacy" which is really just a fancy way of saying "Xavier's Kick-Ass Adventures".  Pick that up when you catch up, right up next to X-Force as the best post MC book.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> it got cancelled after Messiah CompleX and became "X-Men: Legacy" which is really just a fancy way of saying "Xavier's Kick-Ass Adventures".  Pick that up when you catch up, right up next to X-Force as the best post MC book.



Ah ok. Thanks


----------



## Psycho Master (Jun 8, 2008)

I have to say that Uncanny X-Men is finally getting good again. The last 30 issues have been convoluted by stretched out giant sagas of 10+ issues that went no where and could of been half as long. A break from this with some short and exciting story-lines is exactly what x-men needs. I'm currently liking the whole Goddess story-line with her turning San Francisco into an illusion of a 1960s hippie town as well as Nightcrawler, Collosus, and Wolverine getting kidnapped by the Russians and Omega Red.

Although kind of critically acclaimed, the grand finale to Astonishing X-Men wasn't that great.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2008)

Psycho Master said:


> I have to say that Uncanny X-Men is finally getting good again. The last 30 issues have been convoluted by stretched out giant sagas of 10+ issues that went no where and could of been half as long. A break from this with some short and exciting story-lines is exactly what x-men needs. I'm currently liking the whole Goddess story-line with her turning San Francisco into an illusion of a 1960s hippie town as well as Nightcrawler, Collosus, and Wolverine getting kidnapped by the Russians and Omega Red.
> 
> Although kind of critically acclaimed, the grand finale to Astonishing X-Men wasn't that great.



What's your fav team in uncanny so far?


----------



## Psycho Master (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, I'm old school in terms of tastes but overall I found that their best teams were between issues 94-175 of Uncanny X-Men. The upcoming team that seems to be forming with Cyclops, Angel, Emma Frost, Nightcrawler, Wolverine, and Collosus seems pretty solid as well. How 'bout for you?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2008)

Psycho Master said:


> Well, I'm old school in terms of tastes but overall I found that their best teams were between issues 94-175 of Uncanny X-Men. The upcoming team that seems to be forming with Cyclops, Angel, Emma Frost, Nightcrawler, Wolverine, and Collosus seems pretty solid as well. How 'bout for you?



I liked Archangel, Havok, Iceman, Jubilee, Juggernaut, Nightcrawler, Northstar, Wolverine


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 8, 2008)

I like Iceman


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2008)

OI've never liked Emma Frost bu that's just me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2008)

^I hate her too.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 8, 2008)

yeh she's a plastic hoe....iv never liked her either. The best female X-Men has to be either Storm or Kitty


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2008)

By the way where the fuck is kitty? I haven't seen her in Uncanny at all. She die or something?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2008)

read Whedon's Astonishing X-Men


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2008)

Goddamn it, to many fucking x-men's...when the hell does astonishing come into play? Since uncanny is going, and x-men, is it like a new universe?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2008)

Astonishing is a 25 issue run, really nothing has anything do with anything so you can skip it and know that Kitty ain't coming back.  It was funny overall though (lol pussy Wolverine  )

anyways I finally got around to Cable #4, surprisingly it doesn't suck as much as previous issues, if it continues to go up in quality by #12 it should be decent overall.

also CANONBALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL 

well at least this means he lived to old age, which invalidates Young X-Men 

oh and Bishop can go fuck off and die like a little bitch,  I can't believe he used to be one of my top 10


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh I love Emma Frost 
I would have loved to have a teacher like that.
Only you kow, more capable of keeping her own damn students alive.
And I have a question, shouldn't the goverment pay for the Mansion's damage?

And Atonishing X-Me happens somewhere before (the masion is still intact) and after messiah complex (kitty was still alive when Exodus cames for the diarys)
Comlicated?
Oh well.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 9, 2008)

Read Extreme X-men up to the Mechanix arc.  I only made it that far in my readings but people tell me that it goes downhill after that


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Read Extreme X-men up to the Mechanix arc.  I only made it that far in my readings but people tell me that it goes downhill after that



I remember xtreme xmen being pretty awful from the start.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 9, 2008)

It was good until Marvel made Claremont nix the Destiny Diaries.

I personally liked Vargas


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2008)

Was that before or after the lameness that is Slipstream & Lifeguard, the alien invasion, that totally manufactured schism with Professor X, GM's Bishop & Sage totally owning CC's Bishop & Sage, etc?

This is a serious question; I haven't read this book in ages.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah.  It is barely before that though


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2008)

Now that you mention, I do remember Marvel treating CC like shit throughout XX's existence, and even before that really.  I'm kind of surprised he hasn't moved on ages ago, especially since he's capable of writing fantastic novels (e.g., xmen 2: the novel >>>>>>>>>xmen 2:the movie).


----------



## Hellion (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah have you read the stuff he posted online about countless storylines that were axed by marvel.  Like Mystique being Rouges dad and Destiny her mojm


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2008)

I vaguely remember reading something to that effect.  Links?

Anyway, what's CC doing these days?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 9, 2008)

New Exiles.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2008)

He's also continuing the continuity from X-Men: The End with a miniseries called GeNeXt.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2008)

X-Men: The End wasn't that good. . .

Although the kid looks like Nate Grey. . .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 9, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> New Exiles.



Exiles was one of my favorite books before Claremont got his claws onto it. 

Jerk


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2008)

X-Men related solicits for september


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 17, 2008)

Holy fracking crap, there's 4 Wolverine titles there and none of them is his main 616 book


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> X-Men related solicits for september


*Kyle/ Yost + Choi/Oback = Win!* 


*Spoiler*: _X-FORCE #7_ 







Written by CHRISTOPHER YOST & CRAIG KYLE
Art and Cover by MIKE CHOI & SONIA OBACK
“OLD GHOSTS” PART 1 (OF 4)
X-Force is still reeling from the aftermath of their first mission, but there’s no rest for the wicked. Mutantkind’s enemies havemultiplied, but Cyclops has a new target for his black-ops team...and even X-Force doesn’t believe who they’re going after next.
Superstar artists MIKE CHOI and SONIA OBACK are on board as one of the X-Men’s oldest foes returns!
32 PGS./Parental Advisory …$2.99


Since they're keeping Archangel (Angel is lame, but the Archangel of Apocalypse is epic. ), it's official, X-Force is the only "X" I'll be reading after the DWS campaign ends. I figured they were going to change the artist after Angels and Demons. Clayton Craine's style seemed like it'd be very time consuming.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2008)

> “X-Force” and “Secret Invasion: Runaways/Young Avengers” *writer Chris Yost answers your questions in the latest X-POSITION*, and gives some strongly-worded hints about what's coming up for Marvel's most vicious mutants.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Kyle/ Yost + Choi/Oback = Win!*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _X-FORCE #7_
> ...



I agree completely with what you said. Crain is not someone that should be put on a monthly title


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2008)

X-Factor 32 was decent.  Next month it's time for Skrulls.


also I think Nathan is fine name[/hint]


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

hell yes


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

Not only is this epic win, it's also going in the own3d thread as so as I (or someone else) can get bigger scans.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

yeah forgot to click the pics to enlarge.....

*Spoiler*: __ 











also Brubaker/Fraction's excuse for how Mags got his powers back MUST be EPIC not retarded like XOrn or I will be pissed   Hopefully it's connected in some way to how Quicksilver got his back.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm thinking it's a flashback. Look at how angel is dressed.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

I think it's a costume party or something since Collosus wasn't surprised at all to have Mag behind him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

The art seem kinda "Land-ish", is this from Uncanny 500?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

yes**


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

I really, REALLY hope that isn't Magneto. I'm not complaining about him having powers. I just can't find the a reason that he would have to attack the X-Men.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

unchecked anger?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

The fact that Xavier vasnished and no one gave a damn?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 25, 2008)

The fact that Land drew him?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> The fact that Land drew him?


That could be it. 

I'd probably trow Colossus off a building if that happened to me. Also, why the hell is Angel so bulky? Couldn't the guy find an olympic swimmer to trace? I love how Land draws women in posters and covers, but he really fails hard.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

indeed, I don't know why Marvel decided to go with his design of the giant spread cover over Alex Ross'


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

Honestly, I prefer lands UXM 500 cover over Alex Ross'.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> unchecked anger?



CASTRO RAGE


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Honestly, I prefer lands UXM 500 cover over Alex Ross'.



<pisses on your foot>

Good day sir.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

I negged m0 for the first time today


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 25, 2008)

Can someone post the covers on here please?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

*<click for larger view>*

more


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 25, 2008)

IMO, the Ross cover looks bathed in red, and it's a bit darker than Land's. Land's is more colorful, and brighter. And you can see the costumes/uniforms clearer in Land's one. Land gets my vote. Please don't neg me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

That's why I didn't like Ross'. Compared to Land's it was crap.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

It doesn't matter if it's a re-trace. It still looks better than Ross'.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

redness aside I prefer the Ross one, though yeah the redness is a nonplus


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

Is anyone else hating how the X-Men ruined San Francisco? That place was a Utopia until they started snooping around.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 26, 2008)

has anyone else noticed all of the semi-nude women we have seen in Marvel lately


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

Not particularly. Examples please.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 26, 2008)

Shanna!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

...but she's always been naked. Who else?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2008)

Rawhide Kid


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a question. 

Why should we read Uncanny X-Men AND Astonishing X-Men? From the solicts and interviews, it seems to be telling the same story: "the X-Men hit the reset button, come join them in sunny San Francisco for all new zany adventures. ".


----------



## Hellion (Jun 26, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Not particularly. Examples please.


I see what you are trying to do



And those are just from this week


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2008)

There are currently still two hundred and dicky two mutants runing around.
Need more than one book for that


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I see what you are trying to do
> 
> 
> 
> And those are just from this week


Oh, yeah. I was thinking you meant scantly clad in reference to theire "hero costumes"/


Banhammer said:


> There are currently still two hundred and dicky two mutants runing around.
> No need for more than one book for that


Exactly! 

Well, two books. X-Force is awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2008)

BULLSHIT

That is NOT the mayor of SF, that honor belongs to this badass


Brubaker is on thin ice for this injustice


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2008)

Manifest Destiny Checklist:

Uncanny X-Men #500-505
Astonishing X-Men #25-28
X-Men: Legacy #215
Cable #6
Secret Invasion: X-Men #1-4
X-Men: Manifest Destiny #1-4
Young X-Men #6-9
Wolverine: Manifest Destiny #1-3


----------



## Hellion (Jun 26, 2008)

I love the way that tehy are writing Sinister in Legacy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

Isn't Legacy only supposed to last 12 issues. 

Also, Divided We Stand was disappointing. It only lasted for 5 issues wich is roughly a week in comic book time.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2008)

my theory, which I personally believe 100%:

Brubaker was trying to waste as much time as possible between Messiah CompleX and Issue 500 plus waiting for Whedon to leave Astonishing so that he can plug it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

Seems about right... But why'd Land and Dodson get the gig? That's not an epic combination.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2008)

plus their art really doesn't mesh well


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2008)

> YOUNG X-MEN # 5
> The Story: The numbers are in and it's official: Young X-Men is Mighty Marvel's newest hit!!!




Lol wut?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 27, 2008)

It's like they knew the truth but turned it into liez.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 27, 2008)

So...Magneto is coming back to pimp smack everyone.

Is it is just me or is that the status quo coming in on the horizon?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2008)

ok so apparently since the x-men are going to SF, the X-Factor team are moving to Detroit


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 28, 2008)

And Marvel slowly migrates away from New York.

But why the fuck Detroit? I have a feeling this books is going to have a surplus of stereotypical black men from now on.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2008)

X-Factor's enw editor ir from detroit I think


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Manifest Destiny Checklist:
> 
> Uncanny X-Men #500-505
> Astonishing X-Men #25-28
> ...


What is this "Manifest Destiny"?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 30, 2008)

Another X-Event


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 30, 2008)

But why? I don't have that much harddrive space money left.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 30, 2008)

LOL.  The economy is in the shitter, except for Texas that is


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2008)

wolverine: Manifest Destiny will be written by Jason Aaron, it's basic plot will be Wolverine fighting every kung fu master in chinatown over some shit wolverine blew up in the 40's.

lol Aaron is confusing Chinatown with Japantown which is on the other side of the city


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 30, 2008)

So Manifest Festiny is basically driving the point home that the X-Men are in San Francisco and will never reside in Westchester ever again? Cause that's what it seems like to me. 

I don't really wanna read it since X-Force and X-Factor aren't involved.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2008)

pretty much.  as an SF resident I'm going to get them all minus Young X-men.  though the fact that brubaker isn't including Gavin Newsom pissed me off


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> pretty much. as an SF resident I'm going to get them all minus Young X-men. though the fact that brubaker isn't including *Gavin Newsom* pissed me off


Who?  **


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> BULLSHIT
> 
> That is NOT the mayor of SF, that honor belongs to this badass
> 
> ...




no seriously he's awesome, 80% approval and he frequently hands the city council their ass and he had a bunch of affairs and the city still loves him.  he's rich and everyone loves him, gays and straights


----------



## gabrielzero (Jul 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _X-Force Special: Ain't No Dog_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man. I love you for posting this. My comic shop ran out of issues and I didn't get one even though I am a reservist. Man. this issue looks so awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2008)

Astonishing #25 was good, the bits with the SFPD were funny (even more so since I swear I've seen something at least similar to what that cop told Wolverine before).  Also the bits with Storm and Emma were lulzy.

also chaparanga is a weird name


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 2, 2008)

I thought it was an ok start to a new era. I hate it when the panels are all weird shaped and the dialog boxes are everywhere.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm so glad Logan's newest lady sidekick is laying claim to the whole "I need a new costume/code name" schtick because, you know, that's never been done before.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 3, 2008)

gabrielzero said:


> Man. I love you for posting this. My comic shop ran out of issues and I didn't get one even though I am a reservist. Man. this issue looks so awesome.



It is awesome. The art totally fits the story and the mood


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2008)

Read following text along to the Olimpic's Anthem

Young X-men is fail fail fail, fail fail fail, fail fail fail fail fail

that is all


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _X-Force #5 Preview_ 

























X-Factor #33 preview is posted in the Secret Invasion thread


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 22, 2008)

House of M? 

but Wolverine series have always been my favorite X series.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2008)

Emma frost just raised the bar for all telepathic feats in Marvelverse by a big margin


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2008)

Uncanny 500 was freaking crap! Magneto and Sentinels... geez. It seem like they really are headed truly back to the status quo: releasing only on X-Book worth reading (X-Force) while milking the cash cow with the rest (X-Factor, Uncanny, Young X-Men) . 

But X-Men Legacy is still kinda good.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Uncanny 500 was freaking crap! Magneto and Sentinels... geez.



;__; shut your mouth!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _X-Force #5 Preview_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angel is now officially cool


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2008)

X-men solicits for october


also the new Original Sin crossover intrigues me, I wonder if the win of Carey will counterbalance the fail of Way?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2008)

Only two Wolverine titles? Slow month


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2008)

3, "first class" was near the bottom.

also weird I just noticed that Marvel stopped soliciting Millar's Wolverine


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2008)

Do we have another Ultimates 2 here?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2008)

it's an 8 part story and it has delays after the 2nd/3rd issue

good lord


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 23, 2008)

I sense an Eternal/X-Men crossover


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2008)

The eternals are so many levels above the x-men it's a tad disturbing


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2008)

indeed, since Eternals are canon and the Dreaming Celestial appeared before in Uncanny I would imagine a crossover happening eventually.  But not until both Eternals and Uncanny get a few more arcs under their belt


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 24, 2008)

Magneto deserves better.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 24, 2008)

He really doesn't. 

My heart cries out for him.

It also looks like High Evolutionary can awaken the Eternals memories not unlike Icarus.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2008)

> Chris Yost was caught in L.A. traffic, apparently do to a truck explosion on the highway.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Mo should be happy_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2008)

she still has hair >


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 25, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mo should be happy_


Why would Layla Miller getting her own one-shot make me happy. 

*thinks of her suffering... mmmmm it's delicious***

I see where you're going with this. Mo is most definately happy.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 30, 2008)

X23 had a tougher life on the show than the comic.  The tv one was wasn't a deadly though


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 30, 2008)

Wasn't X-23 a hooker in the comics? Like a 13 year old hooker?

I'm not sure the WB could match that.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking about it after I wrote that.  I think the sad music clouded my judgement 

The comic one had it harder.  She killed her mom.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2008)

Quesada wrote it, so don't take it seriously.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 30, 2008)

I loved NYX.   Whore X-23 makes sense... sorta.... I mean she still cuts herself.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 30, 2008)

Why all the Layla Miller hate?


----------



## Hellion (Jul 30, 2008)

Because she knows things


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 30, 2008)

Like what?


----------



## Hellion (Jul 30, 2008)

Like everything.  She is a walking Deus Ex Machina


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 30, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Because she knows things



She knows _stuff_!

And that's too awesome for some people to handle.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 30, 2008)

Like what really happend on M-Day?


----------



## Hellion (Jul 30, 2008)

Man I made Moogle post, I don't know weather to feel cool or scared


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2008)

Scared. You mangaled Layla Miller's catchphrase


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 30, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Man I made Moogle post, I don't know weather to feel cool or scared



RL has been rather busy for me of late.  I'm getting back to "normal" now though.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2008)

Millar's Wolverine is a weird read.

Hawkeye banged one of Peter Parker's daughters >_>

also Kingpin was somehow able to beat Magneto


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Millar's Wolverine is a weird read.
> 
> Hawkeye banged one of Peter Parker's daughters >_>
> 
> also *Kingpin was somehow able to beat Magneto*



Goes to make a new thread in the OBD


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah apparently Absorbing Man and Magneto took control of Nevada during the Great Superpowers War, and it became Magneto's territory, but now it all belongs to Kingpin.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 30, 2008)

Did they explain the details of how Magneto was defeated?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2008)

nah Hawkeye and Wolverine are too busy hanging out with Ultron and getting beat up by bikers.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Astonishing X-Men #26_


----------



## Hellion (Aug 7, 2008)

I am not a huge fan of Astonishing.  Either versions.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 7, 2008)

Probably cuz you are full of fail. Go read some Uncanny drivel and be gone.

Wait a second...does Emma even have a codename?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2008)

White Queen


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 7, 2008)

No but she was the White Queen.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2008)

I've heard the name used to refer to her in interviews and podcasts in the past, must be just their nickname for hher


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah I knew White Queen but they never call her that.

It's like calling Jean Grey Marvel Girl...

Unless you call her Phoenix...

W/E it doesn't matter, why the hell do none of them got pupils?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 7, 2008)

Cable #6 is pretty nice


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 7, 2008)

I heard he gets married in Cable #7.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

And they divorce in #8


----------



## Hellion (Aug 8, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Probably cuz you are full of fail. Go read some Uncanny drivel and be gone.
> 
> Wait a second...does Emma even have a codename?



I read Legacy thank you very much


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2008)

is Grant Morrison's X-men run any good?  I've been in a Morrison mood what with Final Crisis and such.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, but most of it is invalid (most of the things he changed were changed back after he was done).

It's a good read, IMHO.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2008)

from what I've been told, Morrison was taking steps to actuall pave the way for Mutants eventually becoming the rulers of earth and reinventing the mutant/human dynamic, but the editors didn't like the status quo changing in that way, so they mandated a complete 180 change of the status quo

that about right?


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 10, 2008)

In my mind, Marvel could have followed two routes.


A X-Men centric Marvel Universe, lead by Grant Morrison.

or an Avengers centric Marvel Universe, lead by Brian Bendis.

Now we have X-Men, basically where they have always been, a sort of in-closed continuity, that barely feels connected with the rest of the Marvel Universe. And the main Marvel books usually mention the word Initiative which might as well be called "The Avengers Initiative" because that is where the concept is born from.

In a good world, Bendis would be handed Spider-Man and Daredevil and never again asked to write a super-team book, or major event.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

because I want to annoy m0




*Spoiler*: _X-Factor: Layla Miller #1 preview_


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 15, 2008)

See? Layla knows stuff. She wasn't lying to us.

On another note: is the "New X-Men" in the poll referring to the Grant Morrison run, or the Kyle/Yost run?


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 15, 2008)

Yost.

It was meant to represent all the X-books that were currently on the shelves after House of M and before Messiah Complex. So it is a little outdated now.

I remember voting for X-Factor like a year ago. (and unfortunatly I would have to change that if I voted today)

But...this special reminds me why I liked X-Factor


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

the one you voted for will be in italics fyi.

Anyways I still like X-Factor, _storywise_ it's my 3rd favorite X-Book behind Astonishing and Millar's crazy ass Wolverine arc.  (I'm not counting X-Force because, awesomeness aside, there is no plot it's all basically hack and slash and robots).  Plus it's a hell of a lot better than Young & Uncanny imho.

Art aside I'm enjoying the SI tie ins, though I still don't care much for the art it's not horrendously bad


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Uncanny X-Men #501 preview_


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 15, 2008)

I've never seen someone look so excited to be on the ass end of an ass kicking.

Also...Scott Summers is like...the luckiest bastard in the Marvel Universe.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 17, 2008)

X-Force > all.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg Pak is writting the new Magneto origin story

here's the cover


here's a preview of the interior art


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 19, 2008)

It's pretty cool how the more popular X-characters are getting "Origins" books.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2008)

well Magneto is getting a miniseries, Wolverine got an ongoing and  Colossus/Jean get one-shots

I wonder who's next


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> well Magneto is getting a miniseries, Wolverine got an ongoing and  Colossus/Jean get one-shots
> 
> I wonder who's next



Cypher!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Technically, Xavier got one too with Legacy but...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2008)

question: who else is going to get the Original Sin crossover between Legacy and Wolverine: Origins?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Not I. The only x-book I read now is X-Force. If that (directky) crosses over with anything, I'll read it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 20, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> In my mind, Marvel could have followed two routes.
> 
> 
> A X-Men centric Marvel Universe, lead by Grant Morrison.
> ...




Seriously Neo, make babies with me. Our children will be both wise and benevolent

And awesome



LIL_M0 said:


> X-Force > all.



Agreed



Kilowog said:


> Greg Pak is writting the new Magneto origin story
> 
> here's the cover
> 
> ...



wut?

Pak writing anything other than Hulk-related books?

I bet there's going to be a few references to WWH in it. He's the only writer that still calls it 'WWH' and I bet he'll be damned if he lets anyone forget about his precious 'event'


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

Pak used to mainly be an X-men related writer before he wrote Hulk, he did one of the Phoenix Minis


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Pak used to mainly be an X-men related writer before he wrote Hulk, he did one of the Phoenix Minis



I would have never guessed until you told me


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 20, 2008)

The art in AXM is plain rubbish.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 20, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I've never seen someone look so excited to be on the ass end of an ass kicking.
> 
> Also...Scott Summers is like...the luckiest bastard in the Marvel Universe.


Fire Greg Land !!!!!!!




ghstwrld said:


> The art in AXM is plain rubbish.



I see no need for male characters to have huge, dark, nipples


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 20, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I see no need for male characters to have huge, dark, nipples


Hey, MY nipples are huge and dark.  

It's just art imitating life.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 20, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> The art in AXM is plain rubbish.


I agree. Astonishing blows all arouund: Art and story.


Sunrider said:


> Hey, MY nipples are huge and dark.
> 
> It's just art imitating life.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2008)

Layla Miller is awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 20, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Layla Miller is awesome.


No she isn't.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

Indeed, Bianchi should stick to doing covers, his Detective Comics covers were all win.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 20, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I see no need for male characters to have huge, dark, nipples



  

It's like a Frank Frazetta wet dream gone horribly awry.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 20, 2008)

I got bored and read Young X-Men 01-05... I should've known that if the first two books sucked, the rest of the series had no hope.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

anyone else read the X-Factor SI tie ins?


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 21, 2008)

@Lil' Mo
When will you ever learn?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2008)

I find it hilarious how you stubbornly refuse to read stories that don't "interest" you and yet you still end up liking, and yet freely pick up this dreck

in that sense you had it coming to you


----------



## Hellion (Aug 21, 2008)

What the hell is going on in Uncanny timeline wise?  Also I still do not understand why Quesada insist on putting Land on his better selling titles


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 21, 2008)

Cuz Quesada loves him some tittays.

Always has, always will.


----------



## Hi Im God (Aug 21, 2008)

This picture needs a touch of areola showing and the bottom of the chooch drawn!

Now that would save x-men.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2008)

X-Factor plot is pretty darned decent (a shell of what's suposed to be, but still) but the art is so unedible
They all look like shaved gorillas. It could actualy be worst than Liefield.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 21, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> @Lil' Mo
> When will you ever learn?


 


Kilowog said:


> I find it hilarious how you stubbornly refuse to read stories that don't "interest" you and yet you still end up liking, and yet freely pick up this dreck
> 
> in that sense you had it coming to you


I was bored. No school, my girlfriend was at work and I'd already read Cap 41 (which was the only book I was really looking forward to)... Besides, it's not like I paid for it.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 21, 2008)

I loved the Layla one-shot.  Ruby is way better than all the scott/jean kids


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh, my.  Is homegirl seriously orgasming whilst a baseball bat is crashing against the back of her neck?


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Bhahahaha. At least I can laugh at Land's work. I can't even look at Leifields. 

So, How long is Layla going to grow up in the future?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2008)

Pixy also looks like somebody just dumped a bucket of red cum on her at the end of the page.


vicious1 said:


> Bhahahaha. At least I can laugh at Land's work. I can't even look at Leifields.
> 
> So, How long is Layla going to grow up in the future?



Long enough for her to marry Maddrox and we not look at it as if it was Pedophelia.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 21, 2008)

till she is no longer pedo-poon for Jamie


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)

501 was MUCH better than 500

lol Beast and his Hot Pockets


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 24, 2008)

Maddox (to She-Hulk): "...the registration act, *exiling your brother*, depowering you..."

That's kinda hot if you think about it


----------



## Hellion (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't like UNcanny because I don't know when it takes place.  I want blue Angtel as opposed to White angel


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 24, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I don't like UNcanny because I don't know when it takes place. *I want blue Angtel as opposed to White angel*


My thoughts exactly. Razor wings >>>>> feathers


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2008)

did you guys hear that Charlie from LOST is playing Beak?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2008)

Personally, I think normal warren works better for me Blue warren.
Granted, "wings" is kinda simple when compared the ability to melt the shit out of people with a touch, but the implications of having an angel in your team added onto the fact that it was nice having a rich bastard now that Polaris gets no atention, made it more agreeable then a blade weilding berserker.
On another hand, while personal warren/apocalipse conflict makes him alot more intresting, on the other, scott did it, and the entire X-Force is angry.
That used to be wolverine's exclusive shtick.
(You know a comic book is gonna be gory when wolverine is the voice of reason)
Then again, this could be all from the fact that I wasn't here for the entire Archangle's run and I believe Blue warren could be done soooo right!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2008)

lol double post

anyways in Wizard they showed the confirmed casting for the Wolverine Movie

apparently Beak was a captive of Weapon X


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 27, 2008)

Yikes.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 28, 2008)

Old Man Logan: awesome.  

Legacy: really awesome

X-Force: dissapointed that angel went white.  everything else reallly awesome, and it should be mentioned that XForce should be a Max title.  I don't see how it is not


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2008)

I think warren turning back to white is a sign that he's going to develop the power to go back and forth from Apocalipse form. That would be a kickass compromise.
It could be something like the phoenix, an insanly murdering berserker state he reverts to when he gets his ass handed to him.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 29, 2008)

X-Force is pretty good again. I like how Bastion is there blasting Logan who is slowly making his way towards him and just as it looks like Logan was going to stab him again Bastion flies off

Also I would like Arch-Angel to appear again.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2008)

First story of manifest destiny made curious, looove mistique, second story made lol seriously, I really liked Boom Boom from x-men evo and the last one


Eeegh Recap on Kharma's life. Though the ending shows some kind of possible neat spirit quest. Too bad I don't care enough for Kharma just yet


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> did you guys hear that Charlie from LOST is playing Beak?



Didn't he also play Merry in the Lord of the Rings? ...Beak the Hobbit is quite an image.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> 501 was MUCH better than 500
> 
> lol Beast and his Hot Pockets


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 13, 2008)

That beast/BoomBoom moment was also pretty great


----------



## bengus (Sep 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Razor wings >>>>> feathers



Same here. he shoulda kept the Apocalypse look. 

Not like he can't run Worthington industries being blue.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 16, 2008)

Cable #8 preview: 

Cable looks like Santa.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 16, 2008)

"Meanwhile, back in the present, Cyclops — desperate to squeeze some answers out of Bishop — uses an interrogation so brutal, not even the Geneva Convention covers it: a few minutes in a room alone with Emma Frost!"


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 16, 2008)

Yikes at the art.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah..."brutal"


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 16, 2008)

Yup. I had high hopes for the book 'cause I like Cable. But no character development + art that looks like images were copy pasted onto a background has killed the hopes.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2008)

The whole premise of being able to go back and forward in time at will introduces around fifteen million plot holes and logical inconsistencies and......I'm talking about Marvel. It wouldn't be a Marvel book if it was logical and made sense


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2008)

X-Factor disagrees.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2008)

So one book makes up for the 90% other books?

kay


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 16, 2008)

I'd like to know why Marvel feels the need to wrap every time travel story with crappy baby/familial drama or Bishop stopping someone who BETRAYS! the x-men.  Have these guys never seen a couple of episodes of Doctor Who?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2008)

Not really, I'm just saying X-Factor disagrees.  Why so sardonic?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2008)

but ur rong

gtfo


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> Have these guys never seen a couple of episodes of Doctor Who?



nope, DC is the company that mines their talent from Dr. Who.  Marvel only did that very recently and got their hands on Paul Cornell.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2008)

#502 was _decent_, the series has been on a slight upcurb since DWS.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

Magneto testment #1 was pretty darn good


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2008)

X-Factor made me feel like everyone in wherever the hell they are has evolved from turtles.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> X-Factor made me feel like everyone in wherever the hell they are has evolved from turtles.



Heh. Looks like you've got a better opinion of the art than me. I'm getting a everyone-evolved-from-peach-colored-shit-stains from the art.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 22, 2008)

I can't see how people don't like X-Force


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 22, 2008)

*X-factor*
X-Furries is amusing, but it still needs to conquer my fandom.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2008)

X-Men: Legacy/Wolverine: Origins Crossover begins




*Spoiler*: _Wolverine: Origins #28 preview_


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 22, 2008)

Meh.  

They should have left his past a mystery.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2008)

the crossover is basically a "Deadly Genesis" type thing about how Xavier first met Logan, with theh ellfire club and all


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2008)

I hate Wolverine now


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2008)

Meh, if someone is gonna be the overused banner of repetitivesness, I'dd like it to be wolverine, who really dosen't have enough room to be seriously ruined, because, you know, what's the smell of rotten fish between Odour D'Merde, over say, Scott or Spider-Man, or someone really random like Sunspot.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2008)

Wolverine Origins #28 was pretty good imho, it was just a quick 3-4 page follow up on Daken, then the rest of it was a flashback to the original Hulk/Wolverine fight from Logan's perspective.

Apparently the reason Logan fought Hulk in the first place was to prove himself to "X" (Xavier).  ends with a cliffhanger where Xavier tells Logan he can help him.

Deodato's art was fantastic, I really liked the way he drew the Logan/Hulk fight


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2008)

So is it actually a 'Origins' or has it nearly caught up with the main story?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2008)

Wolverine is having a flashback to when he first met Xavier.


I'm unsure as to how its structured though, I think its half flashback half present.


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah its a little flashback and a little present.

I thought it was meh. Not bad but not stunning. I always wondered what it felt like to get hit by the Hulk now answered by wolverines incessant inner dialogue.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2008)

Legacy was ok this week as well, it wrapped up its Manifest Destiny tie-in before it moved on to Original Sin.

basically Emma ran a highlight reel of Xavier's more dickish accomplishments, then let him go.  X and Scott then made their peace.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

preview to the next issue of a spectacular mini 




*Spoiler*: _Magneto: Testament #2 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _X-Men: Original Sin #1 preview_


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 2, 2008)

...

That is possibly the best example of how *not* to structure panels in your comic. Take notes kids, this'll be on the test.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 2, 2008)

Too true.

*sigh*  

All of the X-books have been in a sad state of affairs for quite some time.  Honestly, I don't know why I even bother anymore.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

screw you guys.  Testament is awesome


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2008)

i really love the dynamic of of Prof. X and Wolverines relationship

and its always fun to see logan knock Cyclops out


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 2, 2008)

Meh, completly wacked up storylines happen. I mean, who still remembers or cares about the space terror fungus virus from outter space that polaris help fight?
But every once in a while that series cames where everything is allright and we don't have to care about convulsed shit like "wolverine's son", who makes a surprisingly small impact for the son of the guy who'se in four difrent teams. That series where we don't think "wow, this should be earthshatering, but it's surprisingly underwhelming"
I'm surprised a guy who's been here for 200+ years, plowing god knows how many ass before they even invented condoms (not that he has anything to fear, even if mutants could get AIDS) and not have at least 30+ kids. And great grand children.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 2, 2008)

Neat game if you have a few minutes.

I got them all but had a little over 3 mins left.  I kept misspelling Sabretooth's name.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Neat game if you have a few minutes.
> 
> I got them all but had a little over 3 mins left.  I kept misspelling Sabretooth's name.



Sabertooth was hard

2:29


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 2, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Sabertooth was hard
> 
> 2:29



Couldn't get the thumbnail of Chamber.

I need at least six whole pixels in my pictures thanks.
('course being on a 15" laptop screen doesn't help my case)


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> i really love the dynamic of of Prof. X and Wolverines relationship
> 
> and its always fun to see logan knock Cyclops out



agreeing with this.  liked how he reacted to finding out X was still alive.

also Deodato's art is always welcome.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 3, 2008)

Chamber fucked me up


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 3, 2008)

I knew chamber from back in Excelsior/Runaways cross.

Finished with five minutes to spare


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 3, 2008)

Time Remaining: 5 minutes, 33 seconds.

Would have shaved off those 10, 20 seconds if I didn't had to scroll down the page.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

editor of Uncanny said:
			
		

> Uncanny is like X-Men: The Television Series. A really good TV series, I mean, like The Wire or Mad Men.



excuse me while I laugh myself into a coma


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Uncanny was good prior to Manifest Destiny, then it turned all 'meh' on me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Neat game if you have a few minutes.
> 
> I got them all but had a little over 3 mins left. I kept misspelling Sabretooth's name.


 
Dammit. Havok has a freakin "k" not a "c". It took me way too long to figure that out. All in all I had like 5 minutes to spare.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2008)

I did that same mistake at first, but then I just spelled Alex Summers and it auto-put Havok


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I did that same mistake at first, but then I just spelled Alex Summers and it auto-put Havok


 lol I should've gone with that one first.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Uncanny was good prior to Manifest Destiny, then it turned all 'meh' on me.



i'd agree with this, it's not bad but its certaintly not good


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

There's something about Cable's book, which I can't quite figure our, that I find interesting. Not "must read" interesting, but interesting nontheless.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

TIME IS A BUILDING AND I WILL BLOW IT UP


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

No, definately not that.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 5, 2008)

> Uncanny is like X-Men: The Television Series. A really good TV series, I mean, like The Wire or Mad Men.



That's some ol' bullshit.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 5, 2008)

Uncanny is at the bottom of my must read X books.  It only beats Young X-men and X-Factor.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 5, 2008)

uncannys good but not as good as they'd like us to believe

hey do we still count deadpool as an X title?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Wolverine is having a flashback to when he first met Xavier.
> 
> 
> I'm unsure as to how its structured though, I think its half flashback half present.



So another Marvel title that doesn't live up to it's name?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2008)

it's half half apparently, with the past stuff having reprecussions in the present.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> No, definately not that.



the fact that Cable's old team X-Force is going to be majorly important in the future? (they captured Bishop and there will apparently be a crossover between the 2 once they both finish their current arcs)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 5, 2008)

No, that's not it either but it's interesting to know.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2008)

ok 2 strikes, bases loaded, top of the 9th. home crowd, you can this.

um.

Cable is old and is thus interesting in the same way as Old Man Logan?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 5, 2008)

That could be it. How old is he, like sixty? I guess I'm wondering when he's gonna die or something... and he doesn't have any mutant powers anymore. Though the TO virus isn't killing him, I don't really care because it's interesting.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm sad because I wanted old man logan/cable/Layla Miller to cross over


----------



## Hellion (Oct 5, 2008)

Marvel isn't that smart 

On another note I just finished Agent X and now I am on Cable/DeadPool.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 5, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Marvel isn't that smart
> 
> On another note I just finished Agent X and now I am on Cable/DeadPool.



Please put your hands down and keep your brains inside the veihecle at all times.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2008)

fuck your opinions, I liked Original Sin #1 

also Wolverine bitch slapped Emma Frost


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 8, 2008)

And he didn't get blasted to space?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2008)

no, Way has brought back the whole "wolverine is immune to mind rape" power


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

lol at Cannonball getting lectured about racial insencitivity


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

I opted not to read anymore X-Books with the exception of X-force and Cable. Post MC and DWS has been rather bland (or in X-Factor's case, bland AND fugly) and I could use my hardrive space money on something more important.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

Like spending it on a neurosurgeon and optometrist


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

I kinda like Legacy.  though its a misnomer, it should be called "Professor Xavier's Bogus Adventure"


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> no, Way has brought back the whole "wolverine is immune to mind rape" power



I would so let Emma mind rape me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

Am I the only one who doesn't give a crap about Marvel Noir?


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

1930's Marvel characters. Interesting concept, but I'm really not super hype about. I'll probably give it a shot, but if it doesn't grab me, I'll just put it down with the rest of my archive of comics I've never completed. 

I'm much more interested in War of Kings and Evil Illuminati.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah. WOK does seem intersting but I havn't heard anything about the "evil Illuminate" yet.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

You haven't seen the promo for it?

All you need to know about Evil Illuminati is that it has DOOM.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

No, I haven't but I might check it out.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

Pretty lousy image, but you get the idea . . .


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

Doom, Emma Frost, Hood, Namor, Femki and TEH PURPLE MAN


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh... Purple Man AND The Hood? I'll pass. The pic looks pretty cool though.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2008)

Purple Man got purple bitchslapped by Luke Cage


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

Is that really Purple Man? I'm interested to see why Emma and Namor are in there.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Is that really Purple Man? I'm interested to see why *Emma and Namor* are in there.



Are they not the two characters that do the things that may be questionable as long as it helps their overall goal.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

this one-shot will apparently be as important to Dark Reign as Illuminati was to CW/WWH


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

Namor I could understand somewhat, cause he and Doom have always been allies. Plus Atlantis is no more.

Emma is more complicated. After Astonishing X-Men, I don't know what to think of Emma.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

also Doom is plotting something with Femki


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

Well that also. It was left hanging at the end of one of the issues of Thor. I can't remember which one, but it's always intrigued me. Anything with Doom and Loki plotting has to be pretty sick.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> this one-shot will apparently be as important to Dark Reign as Illuminati was to CW/WWH


 So the name of the book will be "Evil Illuminati"?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't think so actually, that's just the name IGN and other sites knicknamed it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh. Ok.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2008)

I should be "Itanimulli"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

I see what you did there.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 10, 2008)

Loki has bigger tits than Emma...

I don't care...finally some actual villains do something other than stand around doing nothing while the Heroes beat the shit out of each other.

Emma is probably in it because Prof. X hasn't given too shits about the Mutant Population since M-Day let alone anyone else in the Marvel Universe for that matter. Most people outside of X-books have treated the Mutants as conscientious objectors than Endangered Species. Whenever the "where are the X-Men" thing comes up someone pops out from a corner and calls them cowardly pussies.

In every panel


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

what about:

Illuminaughty


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 10, 2008)

Whenever Super-Villains team up there are always puns involved.

Always the fucking puns...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Namor I could understand somewhat, cause he and Doom have always been allies. Plus Atlantis is no more.
> 
> Emma is more complicated. After Astonishing X-Men, I don't know what to think of Emma.



once a bitch always a bitch thats what u should think


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Doom has been in league with Namor since like Civil War. Emma is the one who will do villanous things to save her protegees, this case, the mutants, wich is gonna be pretty lulzy when scott reveals the filthy hipocritical pig he his, when he judges her even though he formed and sicked the X-Furries. (I call them furies with love mind you)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

Purple-Man is only there because he's the main villain of the person Bendis wanks off to the most


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I though that was why the hood was there.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

Hood is just some stupid guy Bendis is pushing to be top tier


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2008)

better then having the same villan that we've had for the last  60 years


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

Considering Hood's background (aka good guy)

No

Not really


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Considering Hood's background (aka good guy)
> 
> No
> 
> Not really



he was more of a tweener thogh


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2008)

I hate Hood for the fact that Marvel is using him to replace Wilson Fisk, which is a mortal sin.

Though in Daredevil, Hood employs Turk, who is one of the funniest retarded henchmen ever.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2008)

Is Fisk still in Jail?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2008)

no.

After Matt Murdock broke out of jail (with the help of the Punisher) and was able to exonerate himself.  He offered to be FIsk's lawyer in exchange for him leaving the country forever.

having Aunt May shot was one last "fuck you" to his 2nd worst enemy before he left the US (if you reread Back In Black, there's an editors note telling you which DD issues to read)

Hood has taken control during the power vacuum


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, I never read Black in Black, except for the Eddie Brock related book.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm facepalming in real life


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2008)

LOL! But I never really liked Spider-Man enough to read about him prior to CW. I know Back in Black is after CW but I skipped it anyways.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2008)

well awesome arc was awesome

though nothing excuses not reading DD


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> well awesome arc was awesome
> 
> though nothing excuses not reading DD



DD is hard to get into


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2008)

as long as you know that Matt Murdock's life sucks you can jump in every other arc, coincidently newest arc is tailor made for new reADERS


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> as long as you know that Matt Murdock's life sucks you can jump in every other arc, coincidently newest arc is tailor made for new reADERS



i might check it out 

but fem bullseye.....


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2008)

it's actually nowhere NEAR as bad as you imagine it to be.  it's actually pretty well written explantion.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> it's actually nowhere NEAR as bad as you imagine it to be.  it's actually pretty well written explantion.



i was really disappointed by the Fem-Kraven


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2008)

are you really comparing the people who write Brand New Day to Ed Brubaker?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2008)

Why are you guys always hatin on BND?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> are you really comparing the people who write Brand New Day to Ed Brubaker?



iam not too sure how i feel about ms. sinister but as a X-Fanboy iam obligated to give her a chance


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Why are you guys always hatin on BND?



none of the "brain trust" has written anything near as good as Brubaker's Captain America, Daredevil, Sleeper, Criminal, Authority, or Batman.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> none of the "brain trust" has written anything near as good as Brubaker's Captain America, Daredevil, Sleeper, Criminal, Authority, or Batman.



U FORGOT IRON FIST!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2008)

oh yeah also Catwoman.

in short Ed Brubaker is made of fuckwin and is infinitely more talented than Gale/Slott/Guggenheim/Quesada/Wells


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> U FORGOT IRON FIST!


 Immortal Iron Fist was primarily Matt Fraction, Bru was just along for the ride.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah Bru said his role was to help brainstorm and to make the dialogue "cooler".


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yeah Bru said his role was to help brainstorm and to make the dialogue "cooler".



all that proves is that Bru Radiates such awesome his mere prescience enhances any book he's  near


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2008)

*cough Uncanny X-Men*

besides that though everything he touches in win, ESPECIALLY his work at DC/Wildstorm.  Sleeper is a masterpiece


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *cough Uncanny X-Men*



I like it 

though i guess i can see why others don't


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2008)

it's _ok_ just nowhere near as good as his greater works.

also Bru, at his core, is a street level writer.  he can do great works with non street level things (Authority, Cap), but if he strays too much then he gets into problems (though he handles himself better than Bendis)


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> it's _ok_ just nowhere near as good as his greater works.
> 
> also Bru, at his core, is a street level writer.  he can do great works with non street level things (Authority, Cap), but if he strays too much then he gets into problems (though he handles himself better than Bendis)



Brendis is ok i like  that he trys to shake things up.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 12, 2008)

Gotta say, I'm really not feeling the female Sinster. What's with Marvel swapping sexes of their villains? Is that like Marvel's new direction. Every major property has to take one villain and make a female version.

Avengers: Ultron
Thor: Loki
Spider-Man: Kraven
Daredevil: Bullseye
X-Men: Sinister


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Gotta say, I'm really not feeling the female Sinster. What's with Marvel swapping sexes of their villains? Is that like Marvel's new direction. Every major property has to take one villain and make a female version.
> 
> Avengers: Ultron
> Thor: Loki
> ...



Fem Ultron was ok-  hes a robot he can take what ever form he damn ell pleases

Fem-Loki was well done and served a purpose

Fem Kraven Fail

Ms. Sinister - it works when  u look at the events of legacy, iam just not into it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2008)

Fem Kraven is the original Kraven's daughter so I don't see where the problem is


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Fem Kraven is the original Kraven's daughter so I don't see where the problem is



dosent mater shes still a "Fem-kraven" and shes still lame


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2008)

Then add Hawkeye to that list then because there's a female and male version

Same with Quasar. And Spider-Girl. And She-Venom. And She-Hulk


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Then add Hawkeye to that list then because there's a female and male version
> 
> Same with Quasar. And Spider-Girl. And She-Venom. And She-Hulk



fine i will

She-hulk though has be come a character in her own right not just a female version of the hulk, and she came along long before marvel started doing it with every character.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2008)

But she was still the first

Also add American Dream, probably Infinity (I think Eternity came first) and X-23,


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But she was still the first
> 
> Also add American Dream, probably Infinity (I think Eternity came first) and X-23,



X-23 is the same as she-hulk, when i see her i don't see wolverines female clone, i see a well developed and very complex character,


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 12, 2008)

I was only talking about villains in the past year or so. All that other stuff dates way back. I'm talking about right now, and with villains.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> I was only talking about villains in the past year or so. All that other stuff dates way back. I'm talking about right now, and with villains.



i wouldn't be surprised To see

Fem-Saber tooth

Fem-Thanos

or Fem- Blackheart


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 12, 2008)

If Ultron is a female, does that mean Victor is the child of a lesbian couple?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2008)

of all of them Lady Bullseye would be closer to Hawkeye.

her story is that she was originally a sex slave in asia and Bullseye busted in and killed the guys who were transporting her (he didn't free the girls, he left after he did the killing, which leads us to believe this was hit).  the girl looked at Bullseye's form of killing and thought it was beuatiful and then, on her own initiative broke out of her cage.

basically watching Bullseye murder people raised her spirits and she honors him.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 12, 2008)

So is the superskrull. And the crimson avenger (or something like that)

And that chick with a Doom mask ironman used to fight.
And inverted with ultimate Phoenix
And I know I'm missing someone..


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2008)

oh stop being a douche already


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, I didn't say Daredevil was anything but thirty two difrent kinds of awesome, and I'm all for genderswaping
Go girlpower and all!
I just saw people discussing where this has hapened before.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Kilowog said:
> 
> 
> > *cough Uncanny X-Men*
> ...


 I only liked Brubaker's Vulcan related stories. After the prof got back to Earth post "Rise and Fall" the book started to suck again (excluding XMC, of course).


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

the current manifest destiny stuff isnt bad, its just moving slow, cause the status quo has changed so much, they gotta get things set up


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2008)

it has it's moment


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 12, 2008)

It's meh for me. X-men hasn't been relevant to me since Messiah Complex. They need to speed things up on the X-Men front. It's moving way too slow.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2008)

anyone else dreading X-Infernus?  I mean making a sequel to an event from the 80's is usually not a good idea


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> anyone else dreading X-Infernus?  I mean making a sequel to an event from the 80's is usually not a good idea



yeah true , but Quest for Magik was win so  my  hopes are up


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 12, 2008)

Was there ever really any closure to what happened in Messiah Complex? I stopped reading Cable after the first five issues. Uncanny and Astonishing just totally broke away from Messiah. Has the story been resolved, or do we have to wait?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Was there ever really any closure to what happened in Messiah Complex? I stopped reading Cable after the first five issues. Uncanny and Astonishing just totally broke away from Messiah. Has the story been resolved, or do we have to wait?



the baby is still in the future.. thats about all

oh and prof. X isnt dead


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 12, 2008)

So...you admit that Messiah Complex changed nothing really. Beside the X-Mansion blew up...again...and the teams split back up...again...and blah blah blah blah

Has Rogue showed back up again? I just remember everything that was interesting about her character being erased by the messiah mutant baby.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2008)

she's going to be a supporting character in Legacy once the current arc finishes


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> So...you admit that Messiah Complex changed nothing really. Beside the X-Mansion blew up...again...and the teams split back up...again...and blah blah blah blah
> 
> Has Rogue showed back up again? I just remember everything that was interesting about her character being erased by the messiah mutant baby.



no rogue is "Wandering the earth"

San Fransisco is now mutant HQ for the hole world [i call it Little Genosha]

theirs hope for the future [the baby]

PRof. X has more or less been officially divorced from the  X-men

Scott isnt  playing nice any more, and  has X-force as his personal hit squad

oh and , Trask, Bastion, the Hellfire Club, The Sentinels ,Gaydon Creed, William Stryker, and Cameron hodge are all Rezed and active [the mutants are FUCKED]


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> the baby is still in the future.. thats about all
> 
> oh and prof. X isnt dead



Well I knew that, but that doesn't resolve the plot of Messiah Complex. The baby thing was hyped through the series and then Cable took her to the future. What was so important about her? Bishop believes she caused his future, Cable and Cyclops believe she's the savior. When are we gonna see closure.  

Well mostly I just want the X-men to be relevant again. Messiah Complex was kick ass.


On another note, what's up with Apocalypse? The Celestials took him away for some purpose that he's supposed to fulfill, or as repayment. Are we ever gonna see him again? I would like to see that continue.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Well I knew that, but that doesn't resolve the plot of Messiah Complex. The baby thing was hyped through the series and then Cable took her to the future. What was so important about her? Bishop believes she caused his future, Cable and Cyclops believe she's the savior. When are we gonna see closure.
> 
> Well mostly I just want the X-men to be relevant again. Messiah Complex was kick ass.
> 
> ...



these are all things that will probably take a couple years to resolve

do u know how long we were waiting to find out who was the third summers brother?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Little Genosha



On behalf of the people of San Francisco:

piss off


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL, wasn't Apocalypse or Gambit believed to be the Thirds Summers brother at some point. That was a stupid plot anyway. Whenever they do a long lost relative bit, you know they ran out of ideas. Seriously, how many long lost relatives can someone have.

Anyway, I just want to see Apocalypse again. The Ultimate Apocalypse arc disappointed me, so I want to see him return in the 616 universe, or at least what the celestials had planned for him.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> LOL, wasn't Apocalypse or Gambit believed to be the Thirds Summers brother at some point. That was a stupid plot anyway. Whenever they do a long lost relative bit, you know they ran out of ideas. Seriously, how many long lost relatives can someone have.
> 
> Anyway, I just want to see Apocalypse again. The Ultimate Apocalypse arc disappointed me, so I want to see him return in the 616 universe, or at least what the celestials had planned for him.



alot of people thought hed be the next anhillation villain, it would kick ass hehe




> On behalf of the people of San Francisco:
> 
> piss off



chill i was only talking about the X-mens  part of it not the city as a hole


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah. Gambit was the third Summer's brother for a while, then he was Mr Sinister's clone.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 12, 2008)

Return of Apocalypse and Thanos. That would kick ASS. 

So what's up with Magneto. Last we saw, he was hanging with the High Evolutionary (which I wasn't too crazy about). I think it's about time he was repowered.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2008)

And he was so popular that Marvel said he was really the main person but the fan backlash at this quickly made them change their minds and he was promptly killed off........


Wait, which Marvel clones are we talking about here?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Return of Apocalypse and Thanos. That would kick ASS.
> 
> S*o what's up with Magneto. Last we saw, he was hanging with the High Evolutionary (which I wasn't too crazy about)*. I think it's about time he was repowered.



why not?

[i have a feeling their saving Magneto's power return for some thing special]


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm still waiting for those 2 X-Factor specials (Quicksilver and Layla) to be followed up.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 12, 2008)

He seemed like a changed man in Legacy, and then we next see him wreaking havoc at a museum. Magneto working under the High Revolutionary and using technology to give him his powers just doesn't seem believable. We'll have to see what happens. Anyway, I wonder what they stole from that Celestial.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> He seemed like a changed man in Legacy, and then we next see him wreaking havoc at a museum. Magneto working under the High Revolutionary and using technology to give him his powers just doesn't seem believable. We'll have to see what happens. Anyway, I wonder what they stole from that Celestial.



my guess some thing that will alter reality back to the way things should be


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2008)

don't forget the "magneto is now a good person" thing was also in Divided We Stand


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 12, 2008)

Which is why Uncanny 500 sucked.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> don't forget the "magneto is now a good person" thing was also in Divided We Stand



and Excalibur [the one with him and Xavier in genosha]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2008)

Dr. Doom and Magneto written as simple cut FF/X-Men villains makes kittens cry

Why does Marvel want to make kittens cry?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Dr. Doom and Magneto written as simple cut FF/X-Men villains makes kittens cry
> 
> Why does Marvel want to make kittens cry?



60 years + of material they try and shake stuff up,  cant blame them for trying


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

well at least there's some potentially cool stuff coming up with Doom.

also com'n admit that despite being on Morrison level crazy, FF has been going good.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2008)

Why the freak would he even have a 'Venom' satellite anyway?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

cause really when you're a king with time machine, a nation full of bitches who can whatever the fuck he wants cause he's awesome.  you're going to have a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT of free time on your hands.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 13, 2008)

Because he couldn't get his hands on Thor's hammer, so he settled for the next best thing


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2008)

Please don't bring time machines into this

Doom tells Morgana that careless use of it can/will cause damage to the time-stream or something retarded like that but Cable and Bishop are currently using it with no worries


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

that was hilarious:

Ben: OMFG it's DOOM and he's going for the hammer

Doom: I AM DOOM, I RIPPED MYSELF FROM THE DEPTHS OF HELL, I"M A BADASS MOFO AND WITH MJOLNIR I WILL RULE ALL

*Doom pathetically tries to pick up the hammer but fails beyond all words*

Doom: shut you 

*hops on hover vehicle and flies away*


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Please don't bring time machines into this
> 
> Doom tells Morgana that careless use of it can/will cause damage to the time-stream or something retarded like that but Cable and Bishop are currently using it with no worries



lets not forget that bishop is gonna "BURN THAT MUTHA DOOWN!"

also their going forward were as doom was going backwards


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah and they're screwing up the past for those that live in the future


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 15, 2008)

Uncanny 503 was too strange. Everyone just seems out of character. I'm thoroughly convinced Greg Land cannot draw facial expressions. His Beast is horrendous. I think I might drop the book for a while.

Anybody pick up Astonishing this week? I dropped it after the change in writer. The art is too muddy and I thought it was going in a lame direction after the first issue. Is it worth picking back up? Or am I forced to wait every two/three months for Millar's Wolverine to get any decent X-men titles in my life.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 15, 2008)

Uncanny and Astonishing were both crap on crap. I haven't read Young X-Men yet, but I'm doubly sure its the worse X-title this week.

Edit - Meh, Young X-Men wasn't that bad...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

i liked uncanny [it was weired in the good way]

but astonishing was boring again, even though i kinda like the art, and it had an interesting plot twist at the end


----------



## Hellion (Oct 15, 2008)

I like Uncanny it has really made Pixie part of the real roster.  Astonishing was boring until the end.  Cyke's cursing scene was quite funny


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I like Uncanny it has really made Pixie part of the real roster.  Astonishing was boring until the end.  Cyke's cursing scene was quite funny



More pixie is always a good thing


----------



## Hellion (Oct 15, 2008)

I wish they would have kept New X-Men I miss that team.  HellionXLaura was building to rival Jean/Cyclops and Sipder-man/Mary-Jane


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I wish they would have kept New X-Men I miss that team.  HellionXLaura was building to rival Jean/Cyclops and Sipder-man/Mary-Jane



u really think so?


----------



## Hellion (Oct 15, 2008)

Well in my Fanboy eyes yeah, but in reality I have no idea how good it could be.  They could have been as good as those other ones, but as bad as what the Rogue/Gamnit relationship has become


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Well in my Fanboy eyes yeah, but in reality I have no idea how good it could be.  They could have been as good as those other ones, but as bad as what the Rogue/Gamnit relationship has become



i personally never saw it getting pass "attraction"


----------



## Hellion (Oct 16, 2008)

Well they were just in the first steps of their relationship.  Now that she is back to Assassin X those threads may never be explored.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Well they were just in the first steps of their relationship.  Now that she is back to Assassin X those threads may never be explored.



where is hellion any way, i haven't even seen him in the back round


----------



## Hellion (Oct 16, 2008)

He is going to get some sort of small story in Manifest Destiny, but nothing of real importance.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

Kaze said:


> He is going to get some sort of small story in Manifest Destiny, but nothing of real importance.



they need to drop ink and the Darwin wannabe from young X-men


EDIT: ok this months Young X-men actually wasn't that bad...


----------



## Hellion (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah I just read it.  It was a very nice stand alone issue


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 16, 2008)

Hellion is contemplating joining Magneto and co.

And there's a fan of the Hellion/X-23 relationship besides me?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Hellion is contemplating joining Magneto and co.
> 
> And there's a fan of the Hellion/X-23 relationship besides me?



at least three [even if i did have my doubts about it being long term i did like the possibility's]



iam worried about dust though


Edit: in Additional X-men new , the new cartoon *Wolverine & the X-men *is awesome, that is all


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 16, 2008)

Uncanny makes me facepalm. The storyline hits all the cliche beats that it was meant to, while also being very jumpy and muddled with how it is done. The characters are retarded, Id controlled versions of their normal selves. It's worse with the Land's art, but even without the skinimax versions of the characters, this comic would be grossly over the top. 

S&M mind sex during a mission...really?
Canonball saying he is "white" in a positive way being racist...really?
Pixie being "Goth as Hell"...really?
Ending everything with a Dazzler concert...really?

I'm embarrassed for them, or the ghost writer thinking up this crap.

Land draws with one hand on the paper and the other beneath the desk, I am sure.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh man, I can't wait.  Wolverine is so awesome.  And we get to see his sidekicks.  

I also was down with NXM and Hellion/ man give that bitch a name.  I ain't treating her like a weapon.  I don't work for Weapon X.

I miss Prodigy...sniff....sniff.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Uncanny makes me facepalm. The storyline hits all the cliche beats that it was meant to, while also being very jumpy and muddled with how it is done. The characters are retarded, Id controlled versions of their normal selves. It's worse with the Land's art, but even without the skinimax versions of the characters, this comic would be grossly over the top.
> 
> S&M mind sex during a mission...really?
> Canonball saying he is "white" in a positive way being racist...really?
> ...



well ur missing the point of alot of it

S&M thing was weird but it goes with Scott's new "ive pulled the stick out of my ass" personality

Cannonball is a hick, and the scene was actually pretty funny when he explains to the others what happened

Of course Pixie isnt Goth thats why when she said it was funny


what the hell do u have against the dazzler?

and i dont see whats the big problem with the art, its better then astonishing


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2008)

You don't see with what's wrong with Land's interior art?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2008)

traced orgasm for a girl who's getting beaten by thugs


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You don't see with what's wrong with Land's interior art?



not really why don't u point it out for me


----------



## Hellion (Oct 16, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Hellion is contemplating joining Magneto and co.
> 
> And there's a fan of the Hellion/X-23 relationship besides me?



Hell yeah.  I felt that was  one of the most organic builds of a relationship in awhile.  I loved how once they established that Laura like Hellion that if you read the previous issues you could see the hints.  Also the fact that Hellion was the thing that kept Laura from killing everything, and he himself was anti-hero was a good combination

@OMGLPP:   I still can't fathom how Land has a job


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2008)

People like our good friend Zen-aku here are why he can still put naked women with clothes into comics


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> People like our good friend Zen-aku here are why he can still put *naked women with clothes* into comics



lol wow, that right their is a double negative 

again whats the big problem with him


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2008)

You see that?  Way out in the distance.  That's how far you just blew my mind, pew.  That just happened.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 16, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> well ur missing the point of alot of it
> 
> S&M thing was weird but it goes with Scott's new "ive pulled the stick out of my ass" personality
> 
> ...



Oh you are right, now that I have seen those elusive points this comic makes complete sense to me. I mean god how didn't I see this before? This is a great comic, one of the best in years. 

Land is the premier artist of the century, and it is just now that I've seen his greatness and come to understand it all thanks to Zen. 

You may have difficulty grasping the English language, but you sure as hell have a firm grasp on what the X-Men are about. For that you have my sincere and not sarcastic at all respect.

On that same track of thought, Bendis is great at writing events, SI is an example of literary genius, Joe Q. is the greatest Editor-in-Chief of all time, and Loeb has a firm understanding of the Ultimate Universe.

White is Black.

Big is Little.

Shit is Gold!

And I haven't made a point with this post.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

^ No need to start squealing at me like a pig .

just telling u haw ur supposed to be looking at those scenes instead of taking them so seriously

any way

the only problem i had with the book is Emma frosts dialog

and i still dont see the reason for the land hate, hes not even the worst X-artiest Currently active


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> lol wow, that right their is a double negative
> 
> again whats the big problem with him



The fact you don't understand what that means when we're talking about Land shows your lack of understanding concerning Land



Agmaster said:


> You see that?  Way out in the distance.  That's how far you just blew my mind, pew.  That just happened.



That's not the only thing I can blow for your sweety


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The fact you don't understand what that means when we're talking about Land shows your lack of understanding concerning Land



i understood what u were talking about , i was pointing out that u phrased it bad


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2008)

I didn't phrase it bad


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 16, 2008)

I think he has a bizzaro grasp of language.

Which is why he heard pig squeals in my last post.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 16, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> lol wow, that right their is a double negative
> 
> again whats the big problem with him


He is a trace artist 

*Spoiler*: __ 















Dont worry though I use to like him to


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I didn't phrase it bad





> people like our good friend Zen-aku here are why he can still put naked women with clothes into comics



hate to break it to u , but u  cant be naked if u have clothes



Kaze said:


> He is a trace artist
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



hmm well that is kinda foul, but he cant trace every thing in his comics...right


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2008)

I feel like I'm talking to a brick wall here.

Zen-aku, if you really knew what we know about Land then my post would make complete sense


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2008)

I fear for the future of the human race.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I feel like I'm talking to a brick wall here.
> 
> Zen-aku, if you really knew what we know about Land then my post would make complete sense



but i don't, and it didn't, so instead of makeing fun of me enlighten me, so i may join in the land-bashing


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2008)

Did you know that loads of Land's 'drawings' are tracing of porn models?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Did you know that loads of Land's 'drawings' are tracing of porn models?



are we sure their traces and not just references [ether way i find that kinda funny]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok, you officially don't know what we know of Land


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ok, you officially don't know what we know of Land



your right which is why iam asking questions, trying to educate my self


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2008)

Deodato references, Ross references, hell I'd still count Larroca as just a referencer.

Land traces everything.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2008)

fxu
this
this
Download Link


----------



## Hellion (Oct 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> fxu
> I've had it with this fucking idiot board, IM LEAVING NF  !!!
> I've had it with this fucking idiot board, IM LEAVING NF  !!!
> Download Link



I didn't know they found out the identity of O-face  

She's pretty hot


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That's not the only thing I can blow for your sweety



Promises promises.  Lasers burn, I hear.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah, I totally went "land vision" when I saw that clip of Emma in a leather suit.

I wondered why everyone looked so horny on that issue.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> fxu
> here
> here
> Download Link



......ok.. land is a douche


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 16, 2008)

At least Land produces better art than Liefield -- it's tolerable to look at.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2008)

it's not art, it's a copy of art


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 16, 2008)

Land, Liefield, Loeb, Quesada (Read:Loser) I'm seeing a pattern here. You know, like Lana Lang, Lois Lane, Lex Lu-I mean wonder woman.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

even though land's a douche at leasts hes good at what he dose more or less [he could be pulling his shit and doing a much worse job at it]

and look at the bright side, it makes his comics interactive like an I-spy


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _X-Men: Legacy #217 preview_


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _X-Men: Legacy #217 preview_



kewl, Legacy never disappoints me [sept for Emma Mind raping Charles]


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2008)

wasn't a mind rape


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, just another issue of Xavier: This is your life!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> wasn't a mind rape



she forced her way into his mind aganst his will and showed him images he didn't want to see

it was a mind rape


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2008)

way I've always interpreted a mind rape:

psychically raping the mind and breaking the person


I saw this as more of a mind fuck


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> way I've always interpreted a mind rape:
> 
> psychically raping the mind and breaking the person
> 
> ...



i think their are varying levels of "mind rape" i think any time u go into some ones mind uninvited and mess with the person its a mind rape, completely breaking the person is just a extreme case


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2008)

that's pretty much my only criteria for mind rape, that and complete forcible removal of info


----------



## Deviate (Oct 18, 2008)

> Take A Free IQ Test!!!!!



I want source! Nao!


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 18, 2008)

Mind Rape for me is absolute defeat in a mental contest.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Wolverine: Origins #29 preview_


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok these Zombie variants are just pissing me off now...


----------



## Deviate (Oct 24, 2008)

They are at least a billion times better than those god awful monkey variants.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

Sinister.............fap fap fap fap


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm trying to give a damn about Original Sin, I really am but:

my hate for current X-book not named X-Force
+ my hate for multiple monthly Wolverine appearances
+ Me never really giving a crap about Draken
+ limited hardrive space
+ Manifest Destiny means two concurrent (X-Minis meaning one isn't important)
me not giving a damn


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL. We get so much Wolverine in other books, but his own book comes out like every three months.



LIL_M0 said:


> I'm trying to give a damn about Original Sin, I really am but:
> 
> my hate for current X-book not named X-Force
> + my hate for multiple monthly Wolverine appearances
> ...



You need to get urself a TB external hard drive


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

do what I do, delete after reading.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

Or just get some HDs that weren't made in 1998


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

The stuff that I think I might delete, I usually use the "open" function and not download it. My temp folder is purged every 6 hours. 

My hd is "new" I got this come in 07


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

I just can't delete anything. I feel compelled to collect everything. Even things I know I'll never read.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL! I still haven't read Silent War... and I probably never will.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, I'm like that as well. I like to keep the stuff around in case......*OH GOD DAMN. I CAN'T TAKE IT ANY MORE. TELL ME WHERE THE HELL YOU GOT THAT PICTURE OF SUE STORM DAMN-IT!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!*


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

You never know when shit might come in handy. I'll probably never read Spawn, but for some reason i have every issue. Same with Hellboy and a whole bunch of other shit I'll never get around to reading. Not that they're bad series, I just don't feel the need to read them. But oddly, I just have to have them.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

I hate you


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

Why, because of my beautiful sig?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The stuff that I think I might delete, I usually use *the "open" function* and not download it. My temp folder is purged every 6 hours.
> 
> My hd is "new" I got this come in 07


then don't see the problem with Original Sin 


LIL_M0 said:


> LOL! I still haven't read Silent War... and I probably never will.



it's pretty good, art takes some getting used to but it's a solid mini and great follow up to Son of M, and still LIGHTYEARS better than SI: Inhumans


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

It would be a sin for me to read Original Sin. 

I think I'll read Silent War sometime before WOK.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

as much as I dislike Daken I'm still enjoying this arc a bit.


also you better


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

Did you guys know that Silent War was actually planned to take place right after Civil War?


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 25, 2008)

Wasn't Blackbolt incarcerated after Silent War? What happens between the end of Silent War and when Blackbolt is replaced? Was it ever mentioned?


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2008)

Silent War was ok. I thought the ending was ballsac. I guess it led into SI:Inhumans alright.

And I think I'm the only one here who buys all the comics I read.

rock: no, it wasn't


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 25, 2008)

We're not rich like you, old-timer


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2008)

I buy like half of what I read, find the rest on various blogs and such


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 25, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Silent War was ok. I thought the ending was ballsac. I guess it led into SI:Inhumans alright.
> *
> And I think I'm the only one here who buys all the comics I read.*
> 
> rock: no, it wasn't


I buy trades of most the comics I read. "Like it? Buy it."


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 25, 2008)

The last comic I bought was.........I can't remember. Maybe it was Captain America 34.


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> We're not rich like you, old-timer



That's a pity. For you guys. Disposable income's the bomb.

I don't read a lot. If I pick up something, I usually drop something else. If I'm gonna read something, I'm sure to support it. If I don't want to support it, it's not worth my time anyway. I guess the difference is I'm rich enough to try something out before tossing/staying with it.

Graphic novels are a cheaper alternative.


----------



## vicious1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Man I think I dropped every x title after a few months after messiah complex. I should probably pick up X-Force again.


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2008)

Wolverine Origins was cool, yes? Indiscriminate bad guy murdering.

Also yay for Domino in X-Force!!  So hawt.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 29, 2008)

Origins 29 was okay. Crossover with Legacy makes it readable. Twist/reveal at the end was interesting.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 29, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Origins 29 was okay. Crossover with Legacy makes it readable. Twist/reveal at the end was interesting.



iam not liking this retcon


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 29, 2008)

i just said it was interesting. I'm still thinking about it, and whether i like it or not.


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2008)

Say what you will, but Origins has really been on top of it recently. It started out all slow with cameo after cameo, plodding through the mess of Wolverine's history and revealing little shit-bits of info on Daken and Romulus. But now, just coming off one of the most hardcore and hillarious showdowns in comics ever (Deadpool/Wolverine) it's _finally_ getting into recognizable, impactful history with the X-Men. If the new X-Men event gets into their past rather than another omgwtf next plot-turn, it'll be interesting on so many more levels. It may even make me pick up Uncanny again.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 29, 2008)

The quality of Origins is benefiting from Legacy. I'm still holding my judgment. I'm not really enjoying this new Sinister at the moment. It's the dialogue between Xavier and Wolverine that I find most interesting.


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2008)

Ms Sinister only had a cameo really, and she had nothing substantive to say. In fact, she's acting a lot like Shaw is her Apocalypse.  I don't like her either. She's the worst part about how things are shaping up, now you mention it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 3, 2008)

> "Bendis" "Millar" "Loeb" and "Wolverine."



iam filled with both dread an optimism


----------



## Deviate (Nov 3, 2008)

Loeb? In _my_ X-Men?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 3, 2008)

meh, they've been on emotional re-hab ever since Messiah Complex.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2008)

just read Manifest destiny 3 and i gotta say it was much better, God why aren't Yost and Ramos working on Young X-men NO! WHY ARENT THEY WORKING ON UNCANNNY!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Wolverine #69 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

I read Cable 08. I liked Cable 08.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 6, 2008)

Its been ages since i read Old Man Logan. I don't even remember what the last issue was about, only that I love the story.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2008)

So, Greymalkin's mistery has been solved.
And rather nice new addition to the rainbow team, though how for decades a mansion full of telepaths didn't pick up on Greymalkin is beyond me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> *So, Greymalkin's mistery has been solved.*
> And rather nice new addition to the rainbow team, though how for decades a mansion full of telepaths didn't pick up on Greymalkin is beyond me.


You mean Cable's old ship? There's new mystery behind it?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You mean Cable's old ship? There's new mystery behind it?



try to keep up, Graymalkin is a mutant that was  imprisoned under them mansion since colonial times, he was released when the sentinels went ape shit on the mansion during the MC


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, you mean that shitty character from that shitty book, Young X-Men? I'll pass on "keeping up" with that shittiness.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh, you mean that shitty character from that shitty book, Young X-Men? I'll pass on "keeping up" with that shittiness.



iam not saying buy the book, is it so hard to hit wikipedia


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

No, but I had already know what Greymalkin was  so I figured I didn't need wiki.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 6, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> try to keep up, Graymalkin is a mutant that was  imprisoned under them mansion since colonial times, he was released when the sentinels went ape shit on the mansion during the MC



That is just the worst thing I have ever heard. He just happened to be buried beneath the Xavier Mansion? That is awful.

edit: really dumb typo


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2008)

I mean the grey wrinkled mutant from New X-Men


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I mean the grey wrinkled mutant *from New X-Men*


How dare you... 

New X-Men is , Young X-Men is


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 6, 2008)

Seriously, there's no comparison.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2008)

young X-men is getting better but still has ways to go, manifest destiny#3 made me miss Yost soo much it hurts


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2008)

that's whaat I meant, young x-men

They got a guy named greymalkin.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 9, 2008)

Manifest Destiny was great. Colossus' story had the best ending, and I cannot wait to see how Iceman and Mystique's story ends


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> That is just the worst thing I have ever heard. He just happened to be buried beneath the Xavier Mansion? That is awful.
> 
> edit: really dumb typo



No, his phelpian jackass of a father busted him going all Andy Dick on some boy toy and went apeshit with him and a shovel and then proceeded to bury him beneath the grounds.

Good thing he was actually a mutant whose powers of great durability and so on are stronger the less light there is.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Nov 9, 2008)

Did anyone enjoy X-Men: The End?

I did...


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2008)

no spoilers ktnhxbai


----------



## Hellion (Nov 9, 2008)

They actually used some material from that in current continuity.  Like Gambit 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Being a part of Sinister


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm sorry...what Kaze?  Is that shit on wiki?


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Manifest Destiny was great. Colossus' story had the best ending, and I cannot wait to see how Iceman and Mystique's story ends



Definitely the best issue of the series, although Juggernaut in issue 2 was definitely lulzy. Emma made 2 pretty damn lame while Colossus makes 3 kick ass. I guess Emma's part was building up to the Dark Illuminati, but I have a low tolerance for Emma development, especially emotional. I'm content with her just being a bitch and begging cycke for sex, but past that it gets tedious to me.

Greymalkin is unexpectedly lulzy the more I think about it. Good thing he didn't have his powers turned off during M-day. How suck would it be to survive for 200 years and then die out of the blue... er, black.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 10, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> I'm sorry...what Kaze?  Is that shit on wiki?



In the end
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gambit is a Cyclops clone that Sinister created. And Sinister could take over his body whenever he wanted to.




I 616
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinister put a failsafe into play the he would take over a body when he died.  one of those bodies was Gambits


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 10, 2008)

is Warsong [and endsong] Cannon?


----------



## Hellion (Nov 10, 2008)

With Phoenix?  If so then yeah


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

So I've been looking at your response Kaze..like since 8...and I just can't think of how to reply to that.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL is it confusing.  Let me know so I can explain it better.


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm guessing "In the End" is a mini-series that differs from the 616 Marvelverse.

So in In the End
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gambit was a tool that Sinister could use at any moment. He could jump in Gambit's body and replace him like that.



And in 616, in recent issues
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinister died, of course, but was unable to take over Gambit's body, even though Gambit was raised to be a container if ever Sinister needed to be reincarnated. Sinister instead took over the body of some nameless chick, becoming Ms Sinister.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah the End Universe is the one that the recent Children of X-Men story took place.  I was a pretty good read if I do say so myself.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 12, 2008)

If we didn't have to wait so long for Wolverine then it would be my favorite book right now. Issue 69 was a little slow, not much happened, but it does set up what should be an interesting issue 70. I'm looking forward to it, however long it takes. And as always, Mcnivens art is beautiful.


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Red Skull on Mt Rushmore was awesome. Also spotted Osborn Town on the map in the beginning. That makes sense; what doesn't is Shocker Town. Wtf? Nobody has a fire hose to put this guy to bed???


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

Old Man Logan is shaping up nicely, I must say.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't seem to care about OML anymore. I wanna read it but it seems like with that one month break, the novelty of the idea has worn out.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 13, 2008)

And really...how long do you have to wait for another Possible-Future X-men/Marvel story?


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2008)

Well this is the most epic future X-Men story since Age of Apocalypse, I say. There was that bit in New X-Men with evil Beast, but that was hardly even an effort. I give OML full props for including the whole Marvel U, and the novelty should come back next ish when they explain what actually went down.

I admit tho this ish was kinda boring, being basically just a sight-seeing tour.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 13, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Red Skull on Mt Rushmore was awesome. Also spotted Osborn Town on the map in the beginning. That makes sense; *what doesn't is Shocker Town.* Wtf? Nobody has a fire hose to put this guy to bed???



You thought you could hide from me. 

Lucky for you it's only 616 Shocker.


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> You thought you could hide from me.
> 
> Lucky for you it's only 616 Shocker.



oh shi- That was unintentional actually. Maybe it was Electro-town and I screwed it up, can't double check rite now.

"You know what? Go to hell, Shocker!" Love that quote.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> You thought you could hide from me.


 I was waiting on you to comment on this.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 13, 2008)

Old man Logan was fucking awesome! 

Wonder why he went ape shit on that guy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2008)

Ive Said this before but Wolverine and the X-men is a great show, so many references, and absolute win in each episode its mind boggling


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm interested in the Sabretooth Origin story solicited for February. Hopefully it doesn't suck.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> I'm interested in the Sabretooth Origin story solicited for February. Hopefully it doesn't suck.



has their ever been a bad Sabertooth story?


----------



## Deviate (Nov 18, 2008)

I thought he was kind of a gay villain before he became Wolverine's nemesis.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I thought he was kind of a gay villain before he became Wolverine's nemesis.



yeah and once upon a time the joker threw exploding rubber chickens


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 18, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> has their ever been a bad Sabertooth story?



The Evolution arc of Wolverine.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> The Evolution arc of Wolverine.



i...actually liked that... so i cant agree


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Ive Said this before but Wolverine and the X-men is a great show, so many references, and absolute win in each episode its mind boggling



Surely, you jest.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Surely, you jest.



nope its awesome, the Voice actings good , and the story is top notch, in one episode u can get like 10 different cameos that will make any X-fan Cream them selves.


and don't call me Surely


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 19, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> i...actually liked that... so i cant agree



Considering this is coming from someone that has one of Logan's genitals glued to his lower jaw, I'm not surprised


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Considering this is coming from someone that has one of Logan's genitals glued to his lower jaw, I'm not surprised



hahah funny , not true though

i hated wolverine origins till deadpool graced it with his presence,and i hated that "wolverine  is dead" arc,


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 19, 2008)

Not liking a few story arcs doesn't mean x-men in general don't give you a massive hardon, which they obviously do.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> Not liking a few story arcs doesn't mean x-men in general don't give you a massive hardon, which they obviously do.



Oh they do 

but hes saying its just wolverine who dose that which just isn't true


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 19, 2008)

He said you have Logan's balls in your mouth, that doesn't exclude the other X-men, so he's still right.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> He said you have Logan's balls in your mouth, that doesn't exclude the other X-men, so he's still right.



not really , i dotn like all things wolverine, a more accurate statement would be i have Deadpools balls i n my mouth


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

New artist for X-Factor!!!!  I can look at it without gagging nao!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> New artist for X-Factor!!!!  I can look at it without gagging nao!


Maybe I can start reading again. Is he(she?) any good? ?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> New artist for X-Factor!!!!  I can look at it without gagging nao!



Sweeeeeeet.
Also, they need to do a reset, I have no idea who's where doing what anymore.


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Maybe I can start reading again. Is he(she?) any good? ?



Somewhere between not bad and good. Former artist was down six levels in horrendous.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok. I'll check this out. Is it a new arc or still Secret Invasion?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2008)

X-Factor SI was only 2 issues


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok. Thanks man.


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, new arc started when the bad artist took over, unfortunately. All you really need to know is Hotshot is palling around with X-Factor, and Darwin is kidnapped atm. Siren is pregnant, and yah, that's about it. If you're as current as Messiah Complex, you'll be fine starting again this week.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2008)

is this a fill in artist or the permanent one?


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

^I hope to God the latter. I don't know how to tell.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2008)

Who's Hotshot? New character or did you mean Longshot, I thought he was a Skrull? ?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2008)

just checked the Marvel website, the new artist goes up to the most recent solicits, so I'm guessing the perm one.


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeahhhhhh Longshot, my bad.

Real Longshot came around hours after Skrull Longshot was dispatched.

Kilo: yesssssssssssss!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh. That's cool I guess. I hadn't seen Longshot in comics... ever, but I remember him from the Fox Kids X-Men cartoon.


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

New issue gets pretty gorey too, which I likes.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2008)

*smacks m0

did you forget Ultimate Longshot?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2008)

I mean "real" Longshot. 

*dodges smack like the Matrix


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

616 LS acts a good bit like Ulti LS. X-Factor doesn't act all pissy around him like Ulti X-Men tho.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 20, 2008)

Here are a few words that I never thought would come out of my mouth.  I can't wait until the next issue of Young X-men.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok seriously, who the fuck hacked Kaze's account?


----------



## Hellion (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL.  Honestly it is actually good, even Guggenheim said that his first arc was shit.  Which it was, but the last two issues have been good


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess I'll check this one out then... ?


----------



## Hellion (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah I wanted to give his newest arc a chance after I read his interview.  When an Author admits his failure I am willing to give him a second chance


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't wait for more Sooraya.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I can't wait for more Sooraya.



I would have to agree.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I can't wait for more Sooraya.


I loved that character ever since she was first introduced in Morrison's X-Men.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I loved that character ever since she was first introduced in Morrison's X-Men.



it was the only good thing he did



*Spoiler*: __ 



NEW CIPHER IS HOT!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> it was the only good thing he did


Have you forgotten...
















BEAK?!?!


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Have you forgotten...
> 
> BEAK?!?!



i did till u reminded me of him


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

You don't like Beak?!


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2008)

It's impossible to dislike the Beak.

If you do not feel the need to do the beak  when you hear His name it is only becausse He hasn't found you worthy of His love.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

Exactly!


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm reading X-Men manifest destiny and I find myself thinking "Is this really what an 100+ years old lesbian would do?"


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> It's impossible to dislike the Beak.
> 
> If you do not feel the need to do the beak  when you hear His name it is only becausse He hasn't found you worthy of His love.



fine with me

"my god has swords"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

Wither is gonna be in X-Force.  I mean in the book, not on the team.


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2008)

Domino needs to stay on the team. Wither can come and go promptly, tho if he can accidently kill some more of his own highschool sweet-hearts he can stay longer.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

Wither is gonna be in the book with The Black Queen. I have no interview links to back this up, but I hopethink Craig and Yost plan to kill him for teh lulz.


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2008)

Those sound like good lulz.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

Indeed. 

He was always my favorite New X-Men character for the wrong reasons, like how he "couldn't get a girlfriend" even though the hot metallic chick Cecilly was practically throwing herself at him. Or like how he's always hears when people are talking shit about him then runs away but never stays to hear when they defend him. Or like when he wanted to kill the Reavers but couldn't because Moonstar messed with his mind.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 21, 2008)

I loved how, Mercury was basically saying, "We can have sex"  he was like "No I want  white biddy"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 21, 2008)

...`and then she died. :rofl


----------



## Hellion (Nov 21, 2008)

I just want them to bring Hellion back.  I really felt that he had the Best chance of making the Main X roster. Don't get me wrong I am happy that Pixie made it.  I just want Hellion to be the next big X


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 21, 2008)

Didn't Hellion try to join Magneto? Apparently that didn't go over very well for him. 'm not sure though. I haven't been reading any of the X-books besides Cable and X-Force.

I rewad X-Factor the other day. The art made me want more!


----------



## Hellion (Nov 21, 2008)

That was the only reason I stopped reading X-Factor was because of the art, and no Layla


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 21, 2008)

No Layla made me want to read more... then they got rid of Rhaine(?) and added shitty art.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah I actually feel sorry for Rhane.  SH ejust wants to be a good Christian girl and all this horrible stuff happens to her.

Also to be religious in the Marvel U has to be hard with Thor and Ares walking around


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah not to mention seeing people who look like angels and demons. Thta's why I like Rhane, she has faith.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2008)

It's actually pretty easy with people like The Ghost Rider walking around


Banhammer said:


> I'm reading X-Men manifest destiny and I find myself thinking "Is this really what an 100+ years old lesbian would do?"



Self quote for great justice.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 21, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I just want them to bring Hellion back.  I really felt that he had the Best chance of making the Main X roster. Don't get me wrong I am happy that Pixie made it.  I just want Hellion to be the next big X



it wont happen cause his powers are Generic


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2008)

Sure, that's why the wolverine kid and Santos were on the team. They are sooo original.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Sure, that's why the wolverine kid and Santos were on the team. They are sooo original.



do u know how many X-men  have telekenisis? or some sort of mind power?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 21, 2008)

I want Elixir to get more involved.  Honestly, it feels like after New X-men or whatever it was, that they just moved him to team healer.  Trying to keep his godlike powers out of it, but he really needs to do something...  Send him to space or put him on an Avengers team, because his powers are just being used wastefully with healing.  He can do so much more.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah, like Cancer


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> do u know how many X-men  have telekenisis? or some sort of mind power?



Psi is a whole category of power. A whole Element. No surprise there'ddd be a whole bunch of them


----------



## Hellion (Nov 21, 2008)

Also there needs to be some version of JamesXJean that actually happens (Laura/Julian)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 23, 2008)

> *COVER BY:* ARIEL OLIVETTI
> *WRITER:* DUANE SWIERCZYNSKI
> *PENCILS:* JAMIE MCKELVIE
> *INKS:* JAMIE MCKELVIE
> ...


​


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 23, 2008)

> *COVER BY:* CLAYTON CRAIN
> *WRITER:* CHRISTOPHER YOST/ CRAIG KYLE
> *PENCILS:* CLAYTON CRAIN
> *INKS:* CLAYTON CRAIN
> ...


 Looks like Clayton Craine is back 100%(the previous issue says he is 'co-penciling' with )! 

**EDIT*
And  is that Domino *and no Wolfsbane?!* ​


----------



## Hellion (Nov 23, 2008)

As long as they only use Crain and Choi while Kyle & Yost are writing, XForce will be my #1 X-book


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 23, 2008)

Choi is a good artist but he shouldn't be working on X-Force, because everything he does seems too 'beautiful' and 'nice'. Crain's digital pencils worked well in making the characters look bloody, instead of damn models


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> As long as they only use Crain and Choi while Kyle & Yost are writing, XForce will be my #1 X-book


It's the only book with an actual "X" in the title that I read. 


omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Choi is a good artist but he shouldn't be working on X-Force, because everything he does seems too 'beautiful' and 'nice'.* Crain's digital pencils worked well in making the characters look bloody, instead of damn models


Yeah. I noticed that too but so far he's done a good job and I love his work.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm not comfortable with the fact that I'm popping a boner every time Logan and X-23 start killing people


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Baby got back


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 23, 2008)

I was much more excited about that before I read the solicit and thought I was looking at a midget.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I'm not comfortable with the fact that I'm popping a boner every time Logan and X-23 start killing people



I'm not comfortable that I get a boner from Laura. Isn't she still a minor? Oh well, clones don't count. Just ask Deadpool and his harem of Gwens.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 24, 2008)

Well you're just a p*d*p****, I'm a homosexual p*d*p****


----------



## Deviate (Nov 24, 2008)

Franklin Richards turns you on?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 24, 2008)

That's neither here nor there


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 24, 2008)

Frank Richard's powers make me re-paint my ceiling everytime.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 24, 2008)

Sabertooth is back bitches


----------



## stomponfrogs (Nov 24, 2008)

What series is that? I'm digging the art.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 24, 2008)

That's X-Force. That must be a flashback. Sabertooth is dead, no way would anyone want to retcon Lupins.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 24, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Baby got back


LMAOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Kameil (Nov 24, 2008)

That's a heavily augmented bitch.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 24, 2008)

Deviate said:


> That's X-Force. That must be a flashback. Sabertooth is dead, no way would anyone want to retcon Lupins.



Nope, since Sabretooth was a Marauder and he died before Sinister did, His Clone took his place.  :amazed


----------



## shit (Nov 24, 2008)

Legacy Virus is obviously buried with Sabretooth. 

But oh well, if Vanisher ain't got it, no reason to keep him alive anymore.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 24, 2008)

Please God, make that Romulus will be retconned next


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 25, 2008)

here you go! :]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 25, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Please God, make that Romulus will be retconned next



Ah, Loeb. . . how you reduced Sabretooth into a pathetic crybaby before decapitation.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 25, 2008)

I know that was the worse part Sabre was reduced to a shell of himself.  I like the sabretooth that almost killed psylocke


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 25, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ah, Loeb. . . how you reduced Sabretooth into a pathetic crybaby before decapitation.



well he was cool in that arc before he got mind raped or what ever Romulus did to him


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2008)

Mind rape is one of a kind.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2008)

well Original Sin just finished, it was a decent crossover overall.  bettr than what we get in the main xmen titles that's for sure


----------



## shit (Nov 29, 2008)

I hate how they're trying to make Ms Sinister sexy. It's disturbing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 29, 2008)

I hate it how suddenly because of low-ebb's run of Wolverine, every other X-writer is referring to pieces in it


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2008)

Ghost Rider in X-Force.  Did not see that coming. Still hoping Domino becomes a part of the team for good (and that they don't kill her off ><).

X-Men win their SI mini-series.  Ended with a whimper, same as all the other SI minis.

Wolverine Origins makes Daken/Wolvie team-up official. I like Daken. He gets hate here, and I don't get it. They have a Super-boy, Super-girl, etc, etc, in DC, and I like that Marvel's trying to do something like that with Wolverine with Daken and Laura. There'll be more Howletts than Summerses before long, as it should be (pft energy blasts).

Can't wait for Daken to meet Laura. Maybe they'll hug.  Maybe they won't.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Domino can't be killed off. She's got luck powers. 
.


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2008)

I give her luck with my love. pek


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

lolz. Yost says Domino is there to brighten the mood. Everyone on X-Force is so glum all the time. I hope she stays too.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 3, 2008)

X-Infernus looks great.  You can nevr go wrong with Pixie


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 3, 2008)

The mood isn't glum when everyone looks so damn beautiful


----------



## Hellion (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey I don't mind being slighty turned on by a horned hoofed chick, that is killing demons


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2008)

X-Infernus gets points for having the Demonic Illuminati [Infernlati?]

and pixies being written like she should be so another +


----------



## Hellion (Dec 4, 2008)

I am just happy the she isn't drawn like a porn star... God I hate Land


----------



## Hellion (Dec 4, 2008)

X-23 was so out of charactre in Manifest Destiny, it was still a good story though

X-Men Noir = X-Men Bore


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

Kaze said:


> X-23 was so out of charactre in Manifest Destiny, it was still a good story though
> 
> *X-Men Noir = X-Men Bore *



You got that right! I knew I shouldn't have read that crap! 

Cable continues to impress me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 4, 2008)

They cloned Sabretooth?

The fuck?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

I wasn't expecting much from the Noir stuff

Origin storys now with Mobsters OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hellion (Dec 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You got that right! I knew I shouldn't have read that crap!
> 
> Cable continues to impress me.



You did better than me I got to the part were the showed Gambit and just stopped reading


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

I didn't read the whole thing either. I'm just pissed that I read some of it. Glad I didn't pay for it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2008)

so did anyone read X-Infernus?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

I skimmed. I don't really like goat leg girl so I didn't bother reading her parts.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I didn't read the whole thing either. I'm just pissed that I read some of it. Glad I didn't pay for it.


LOL same here


Kilowog said:


> so did anyone read X-Infernus?


Yeah I loved it.  But then again whenever anyone punks out Cyclops I am happy.  Also this story goes with the nightcrawler one in Manifest Destiny


LIL_M0 said:


> I skimmed. I don't really like goat leg girl so I didn't bother reading her parts.


Every time we are = you make us =/= :Zarufacepalm


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Every time we are = you make us =/= :Zarufacepalm



**


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 4, 2008)

I enjoyed X-Infernus.  But Kurt bitching out was just kinda confusing to me.  And this development for Pixie is grand....if it sticks or resonates oh I dunno...outside of this book.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

I like the emulation between the 2 evil groups although I don't know where the yellow Devil is from


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 4, 2008)

You know, I think you guys may have had unrealistic ideas about X-men: Noir if you thought the first issue wouldn't be slow moving. It's _noir_.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

There are plenty of slow paced books that AREN'T shitty and boring, unlike X-Men: Noir. Thor being an example.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 4, 2008)

So i take it Noir isnt worth reading?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have my opinion, but you could read it and make us =/= again. lulz.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 4, 2008)

I found the premise of the X-men in noir that gets set up in the first issue to be pretty interesting, so I'm definitely going to give issue 2 a chance at the least. I was expecting a slow setup like this, but that conversation with Xavier was surprising, and I just liked it I guess. It's only a 4 issue story, so it's not like it would waste much of your time if it turns out to suck.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 4, 2008)

OK, so I skimmed through Noir and came to the conclusion that the hair around my bellybutton was more interesting. Seriously, _this_ is what they were hyping up with all those teaser images.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 4, 2008)

I lol'd


----------



## shit (Dec 4, 2008)

I really liked Noir. May be a little text-heavy for you gais. Just think of it as a gangster book rather than a super-hero book, cuz there aren't any super-heros in it apparently. I mean Jean Grey cut to ribbons on the first page had me hooked. Gore is much appreciated by me, especially when it's more realistic and not cartoony like 616 books. I agree with Othrys as well on Xavier; him as a psychopath is pretty damn frightening.

Xinfernus left me confused.  I don't know what the hell's going on in this book. I got a cheap little rep for whoever can fill me in adequately on what I missed in Young X-Men.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2008)

Not young X-men, but awesome New X-Men

Wanda inadvertedly resurected Magik when she created the house of M, and when belasco sensed this, he spent the next few (months? years) tearing step by step with his power untill he reached limbo and kicked the Not-Magik bitch in charge.
When in Limbo, where he's essentially the big Kahuna, he brings allmost all of the New X-men, down to limbo and starts torturing them for the information he wants, because he senses magik was recently with them
He tries to pull Illyana's essence by sumoning forth her memories and body-(ish?) but tells her to go screw herself because she aint the full package. She's got the meats but the soul is still MIA.
 She happens to be pissed at belasco because she for reason thinks he stilll has her soul, and now she's on this thing to get it back.
She once even tries to ally herself to some lost x-men in limbo, wich causes Victor's freay arm, Santo's exploding/regenerating from earth power and pixie's souldagger (an interupted spell to turn her soul into a soulsword, caused her to be left with a Soul Dagger). The hole is filled with dark magic, wich gives her the power to for example, do teleporting spells.


----------



## shit (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok...

I picked up an issue before and saw that Belasco was in lurve with Illyana for some reason. Got any idea why?

Also, you say magik was with the New X-Men, do you mean someone named Magik or just magic?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I really liked Noir. May be a little text-heavy for you gais. Just think of it as a gangster book rather than a super-hero book, cuz there aren't any super-heros in it apparently. I mean Jean Grey cut to ribbons on the first page had me hooked. Gore is much appreciated by me, especially when it's more realistic and not cartoony like 616 books. I agree with Othrys as well on Xavier; him as a psychopath is pretty damn frightening.
> 
> Xinfernus left me confused.  I don't know what the hell's going on in this book. I got a cheap little rep for whoever can fill me in adequately on what I missed in Young X-Men.



Takes a deep breath

In the House of M the Scarlet Bitch Resurrected Illanya, but she disaperd as soon as things went back to norm

Belasco who was suffering at the bottom of his hell realm sensed her Resurrection, seeing this as his chance to take back  his throne, he battled his way up from the bottom, of limbo eating demons, wasting an entire army, till he eventually booted the current Magik's ass back to earth.

the new X-men were ether Roasting marshmallows or Angsting , when sudenly the entire school was pulled into hell, the Astonishing X-men were frozen, and the Main Cast at the time [sand santo, jullian ,and surge] were geting tortured and  beaten by Belsco and his Crew

else were the other X students were planing their next action when they were besieged by demons , Santo blew up [but he got better, Anole goth is arm riped off [but he got better], and over all it looked like they wer gonna have a bad time, When the Darkchyld [illanya's hot hoofed, demon form] showed up and saved their asses, after some talking she explains the only way to save their friends is with a soulsword, Darkchyld not having a soul, dosent have a soulsword, so she  has to forge one from the most innocent one their , Pixie!

they start the incredible painful process, riping out a chunk of Poor meggans soul before shes stopped by a powered up Santo, She Plays the Pitty Card, and teaches Pixies a teleportation spell, and they go to Belascos HQ, just in time to stop him from killing every one [he was in the middle of a rather epic fight between Him Dust & Mercury]

He proceeds to Kick all their Collective asses showign why he has a pretty good claim to the Whole "Devil" Title, hes about to suck the hole world into limbo, when Pixie earned her Nickname [McStabby] effectively saving the day.....Till Illanya  stabbed them in the back and was about too do to them what Belasco was. when Colossus oped up , playing the "oh my poor sister what have you become" card, causing her to freak out and send them back into the real world clossing the Portal, preventing them from trying again.


Exhales 

whew, now were is my rep 

Edit: Damn you Banhammer!


----------



## shit (Dec 4, 2008)

That was a lot of effort for my shitty rep power  so thanks!


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> That was a lot of effort for my shitty rep power  so thanks!



Iam a Rep whore so its no problem 


u should make an Effort to track that arc down though, its Yost's best work


----------



## shit (Dec 4, 2008)

I read up a little on it on wikipedia just now, and that arc is certainly involved. Looks like it's expanding on stuff that wasn't touched before then for over a decade and originated wayyyy back in '84 when Belasco had first kidnapped Ilyanna. That's heavy continuity rite thar.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I read up a little on it on wikipedia just now, and that arc is certainly involved. Looks like it's expanding on stuff that wasn't touched before then for over a decade and originated wayyyy back in '84 when Belasco had first kidnapped Ilyanna. That's heavy continuity rite thar.



but the prologue for it gives u the cliff notes , so its an easy read to get into, before i read that arc all i knew is that colossus had a sister named magick who died


----------



## shit (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks to the X-Men '90s Saturday morning cartoon, I know her better as Ilyanna. Blonde, six or so, usually seen clinging to Colossus's leg and mewing.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 5, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I read up a little on it on wikipedia just now, and that arc is certainly involved. Looks like it's expanding on stuff that wasn't touched before then for over a decade and originated wayyyy back in '84 when Belasco had first kidnapped Ilyanna. *That's heavy continuity rite thar.*



That is Kyle and Yost for you.  They are nuts about continuity.  Even when after HoM when Wither though the lost his powers they had a very good explanation as to why he thought his power was gone


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2008)

lol Wolverine got fucking babyshaken in his fight against San Francisco Chinatown.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2008)

OH MY GOD !


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cecilia Reyes IS ALIVE!!!:WOW


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2008)

so Storm destroyed yet another back bird... They go through one like what? Every six months?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

Storm is win. Who cares about the Blackbird?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2008)

She did do it, pinpointing him from across the planet with a single bolt of lightning with no aid whatsoever.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

I know. What part of "Storm is win" did you not understand? 

lolz She'd fry Cyclops in a heard beat but refuses to fight T'Challa.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2008)

Sure, one his more than a childhood friend, leader, brother hero and comrade, but T'Challa.. 

I mean, hes like, stuff and stuff


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

he has a big penis.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah, I was thinking that too.....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

but in all seriousness, T'Challa was her child hood friend (long before the X-Men came into her life), her first love, her husband and king. It's good to know where her loyalties lie


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2008)

that was written in to her character waaaaaaay later so their wedding wouldn't feel unbelievably forced.
Flashbacks dun count.

though I guess the past year or so makes it kind of ok...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

Storm >>>>>>> (insert character here)

noticed the new sig? :LOs


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

too bad Hudlin is the one writting Black Panther


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

I make fun of Hudlin for teh lulz, but I don't mind him writing BP.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 10, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Storm >>>>>>> (insert character here)
> 
> noticed the new sig? :LOs



Storm with a mowhawk >>>>>>>> Storm with a Fro


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

liez.


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Storm with a mowhawk >>>>>>>> Storm with a Fro



It's true.  Like she's right out of Road Warrior.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 10, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> It's true.  Like she's right out of Road Warrior.



Danm straight


i just read Ghost Boxes and i have another reason to hate Armor now


----------



## Hellion (Dec 11, 2008)

Am I the only one that has never like  Astonishing X-Men, aside from the sexy Kitty/Colossus cover


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't like the newer ones, mainly the art,so I stopped reading at issue 26. I liked issues 01-24 though. They weren't "ZOMG! awesome!!! ", there were several plot holes and loose ends (like fate of the Breakerworld) but it was fun to read.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2008)

Civil War HoM continues to impress me.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 11, 2008)

I know it started off rough, buy now I am intrigued.  Also nude wanda is a plus


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2008)

I liked it from the beginning. It reminds me of Magneto in his glory days.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2008)

Kitty gets the most epic X-Men sendoff ever since... Piotr? Correct me if I'm wrong.
Also, her "death" is actually taking a normal impact on her friens. They're starting to slowly realise Kitty is gone, and she's probably not gonna "Jean Grey" back anytime soon. That is untill Illyana cames back and goes all Illyria and just bring her to earth.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Am I the only one that has never like  Astonishing X-Men, aside from the sexy Kitty/Colossus cover



Hmmm.......

Every issue of Astonishing X-men is an utter waste of time and space.

Oh, and Storm has been criminally misused for like the past ten or so years.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

I loved all of Whedon's run immensely, though I agree that Ellis needs to get off the train wreck.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 11, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> Hmmm.......
> 
> Every issue of Astonishing X-men is an utter waste of time and space.
> 
> Oh, and Storm has been criminally misused for like the past ten or so years.



Thank you.  It just seemed pointless to bring Colossus back to so that Kitty could leave.  And What the was that whole thing about Cyclops not needing his visor


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL

Whedon's run was only good for delivering disappointment and dashing expectations every single month issue.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Thank you.  It just seemed pointless to bring Colossus back to so that Kitty could leave.  And What the was that whole thing about Cyclops not needing his visor



Scot''s power is a psionic portal in his retina to a dimension composed only of particles that turn the kind of energy he absorbs, and turns it into concussive blasts. 
Because of trama, both phisical and emotional, Scott has always been unable to wilingly shut this portal, but thanks to some of Ema's world class Brain Sex therapy, he could now do it, for a little while. We actually though he didn't have powers anymore, and this birthed the first time Scott was a kickass friend, not defined by his relationship with jean, or Not-Jean. 
But by using his powers again, he oponed the wounds, and now he needs his visor again.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 11, 2008)

Judging from Dark Reign Kitty might be coming back, either that or she is just going to haunt Emma into going crazy.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 11, 2008)

Unfortunately, Whedon's sacred cow status prevents a lot of folks from seeing the truth.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 11, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Scot''s power is a psionic portal in his retina to a dimension composed only of particles that turn the kind of energy he absorbs, and turns it into concussive blasts.
> Because of trama, both phisical and emotional, Scott has always been unable to wilingly shut this portal, but thanks to some of Ema's world class Brain Sex therapy, he could now do it, for a little while. We actually though he didn't have powers anymore, and this birthed the first time Scott was a kickass friend, not defined by his relationship with jean, or Not-Jean.
> But by using his powers again, he oponed the wounds, and now he needs his visor again.



You see how conveluted that is.

Cyclops= Pysch 3489+ Chemistry 5348.

Everyone else= English 1100


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

ok I'll conceed that Breakworld/Danger didn't do it for me as arcs but I personally just love the way Whedon handled the characters.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 11, 2008)

What about that bit about Charlie X trying to kill Cerebra after it spoke, and the X-men acting all butt hurt when they found out as if they've been saints this entire time?

That whole story line is wretched.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 11, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Judging from Dark Reign Kitty might be coming back, either that or she is just going to haunt Emma into going crazy.



I wonder if the planet bullet hit anything yet.

It'd be funny if it randomly appeared in War of Kings and take out a fleet.


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2008)

People dislike Whedon's run... Proves someone on NF will be there to hate everything at some point.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

ugh the facts of life.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Scot''s power is a psionic portal in his retina to a dimension composed only of particles that turn the kind of energy he absorbs, and turns it into concussive blasts.
> Because of trama, both phisical and emotional, Scott has always been unable to wilingly shut this portal, but thanks to some of Ema's world class Brain Sex therapy, he could now do it, for a little while. We actually though he didn't have powers anymore, and this birthed the first time *Scott was a kickass friend*, not defined by his relationship with jean, or Not-Jean.
> But by using his powers again, he oponed the wounds, and now he needs his visor again.




Srry that just dosent work for me, tryign to write Scott as an interesting and "bad ass " character just seems like a Unfunny joke, i mean they might as well give spider man a guns and a cigar at that point


Whedon's run was Overrated Trash, and this is coming form a guy who liked Low-ebb's run on Wolverine!


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2008)

Whedon's run got me back into comic books. For better or worse, and I know you shlubs have a joke or two about that.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

maybe I'm blinded by my extrme love of Whedon on TV, since I freaking love Angel/Buffy/Firefly but I just really liked the humor and way the characters were written, though he did rush to the end.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 11, 2008)

I wish Angel wasn't cancelled.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

I wish Firefly wasn't cancelled


----------



## Hellion (Dec 11, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Whedon's run got me back into comic books. For better or worse, and I know you shlubs have a joke or two about that.



That's not an excuse.  Bendis got me back into comics, but i can admit that SI was very flawed in exicution.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

so on topic, which X books do you guys like?

only ones I like right now are:

X-Force - violence

Cable - no real reason

X-Men Legacy - best written of the X-Books, by far

Wolverine - OML

Wolverine: Manifest Destiny - "Big Trouble in Little China" but with Wolverine instead of Kurt Rusell


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> That's not an excuse.  Bendis got me back into comics, but i can admit that SI was very flawed in exicution.



But it wasn't SI that got you back into comics tho. It was that particular run by Whedon that got me back. I don't even like the Buffy series. But that run on X-men is the shit for me. Yeah the villains were a bit hokey, but even they were totally natural and entertaining to watch, and they were wrapped up fantastically. The dialogue was funny and fluid. The art was fucking spectacular. And seeing Scott without his visor (for those of us who are actually Cyclops fans) was a must see. Kitty got a tear-jerking sendoff, but it was ok because I had gotten to know her better in Whedon's issues than ever before. Other writers have characters triumph, fail, rule the world, or change the universe; Whedon had his X-Men live as the story progressed, which is very hard to do unlike that other stuff. As for Xavier "killing" Danger, it helped legitimize his whole evil streak which was later expanded on greatly.

Whedon rocked Astonishing X-Men. He fukkin rocked it.

Kilo: Force, Factor, Astonishing (ftm), Wolverine, Origins, Legacy (sometimes), Cable


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder if the planet bullet hit anything yet.
> 
> It'd be funny if it randomly appeared in War of Kings and take out a fleet.





Huge Kree-Shiar war, Kree's are winning, and suddenly huge bullet cames out of nowhere and then Blackbolt goes


"What the fuck is that?"







Boom.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm on/off with Origins.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so on topic, which X books do you guys like?
> 
> only ones I like right now are:
> 
> ...



X-force

Young X-men

Uncanny X-men [though after  last issue iam considering dropping it]

Every thing Wolverine [though ill probably end up dropping origins now that sin is done]

Legacy


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2008)

Young X-Men?



I'll let that one go on account of Dust Victor Greymalkin and Santo


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Young X-Men?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let that one go on account of Dust Victor Greymalkin and Santo



i can understand Greymalkin but come on 

Dust, and Santo are awesome!


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2008)

I only named the awesome characters.



What I'm letting go undisturbed is the fact you picked young x-men as a favorite issue.


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2008)

Factor needs more love. It lost a lot of fans I think from its little time of awful art.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

Mike Carey talks about the upcoming Juggernaut issue of Legacy


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I only named the awesome characters.
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm letting go undisturbed is the fact you picked young x-men as a favorite issue.



the lst 2 issues have been good

besides what was i spoused to say i like  X-factor?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2008)

now that they dropped that artist (thank god ) X-Factor is picking up from the shitter.

Needs Layla Miller though.... She made the whole thing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> now that they dropped that artist (thank god ) X-Factor is picking up from the shitter.
> 
> Needs Layla Miller though.... She made the whole thing.



they all just seem like X-men rejects to me

young X-men is already much better , and i see tons of potential in Dust as a character [if written right she could be the next storm]


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah, that was actually what I was thinking when I said Layla made the X-Factor..

Without her they just seem like poor streetwise X-men. They need a new spin. But their picking up, I'l give them that.


What I don't like aobut them right now is Longshot. Too confuse, and Domino is allready doing the whole "lucky mutant" thing.


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2008)

If I was writing X-Factor, Jamie Madrox would have solo'd the Avengers during Civil War to prove his point, just like he nearly did the X-Men.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> If I was writing X-Factor, Jamie Madrox would have solo'd the Avengers during Civil War to prove his point, just like he nearly did the X-Men.



that makes as much sense as Deathstroke soloing the JLA


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> that makes as much sense as Deathstroke soloing the JLA



I'm sorry, I don't speak DC.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I'm sorry, I don't speak DC.



my bad, its the equivalent of Deadpool soloing the mighty avengers with out a sense of humor


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh don't get me wrong, he'd have to have boatloads of prep-time and he probably wouldn't survive it, but he could thump the Avengers if he really had it in him to do it. He was Apocalypse's elite army _himself_ in Age of Apocalypse. Deadpool in AoA was only good for letting some chick carve off pieces of his face to amuse herself.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, he'd have to have boatloads of prep-time and he probably wouldn't survive it, but he could thump the Avengers if he really had it in him to do it. He was Apocalypse's elite army _himself_ in Age of Apocalypse. Deadpool in AoA was only good for letting some chick carve off pieces of his face to amuse herself.



this isnt AOA though is it,


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> this isnt AOA though is it,



If _I_ was writing it...


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> If _I_ was writing it...



well from the sound of it ud be having Mardox solo the sentry


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> well from the sound of it ud be having Mardox solo the sentry



No that's too far. There's only so far a man can dream.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2008)

actually, with the right prep time, Madrox is insane.
If he slaps himself holding a nuke, he'll make TWO nukes.

Imagine the potential of that
Also, when did he solo the X-Men?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> No that's too far. There's only so far a man can dream.



but him soloing the X-men or avengers is Reasonable ?


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> actually, with the right prep time, Madrox is insane.
> If he slaps himself holding a nuke, he'll make TWO nukes.
> 
> Imagine the potential of that
> Also, when did he solo the X-Men?



He didn't, but in the Civil War issue or right after he threatened to because he found out about the Decimation. He told em to leave Mutant Town alone or he'd fuck em up. They conceded to his demands and fled like dogs.

Zen: of course, Zen. Sentry = WWH. WWH > everyone else on Earth.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> He didn't, but in the Civil War issue or right after he threatened to because he found out about the Decimation. He told em to leave Mutant Town alone or he'd fuck em up. They conceded to his demands and fled like dogs.
> 
> Zen: of course, Zen. Sentry = WWH. WWH > everyone else on Earth.



you really think Mardox could have solod the  astonishing X-men?

i mean seriously


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> you really think Mardox could have solod the  astonishing X-men?
> 
> i mean seriously



Divide and conquer. Madrox is good at that. He can be in many places at once, you see.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Divide and conquer. Madrox is good at that. He can be in many places at once, you see.



yes but.. wolverine alone can solo a army of undead ninja


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2008)

And xavier once mindcontrolled a hundred or so maddrox dupes simultaneously.
So emma can easly take him.
like I said, it would require prep time.

Or Layla Miller


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

Juggalo, I DARE you to go to the OBD and try that shit there


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't think so.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I don't think so.



u lack the Strength of your Convictions!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2008)

I just believe no point is worth proving if you won't have fun doing it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Zen: of course, Zen. Sentry = WWH. WWH > *everyone else on Earth*.



Squirrel Girl, damn it.

If she was involved with WWH, Hulk and Warbound would go down.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

Wolverine is getting ANOTHER ongoing


----------



## Hellion (Dec 12, 2008)

Hopefully that will replace the god awful Origins.  And if it is as good as get mystique I don't really care


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

Messiah CompleX was the first of a trilogy.  The 2nd part will be called *Messiah WAR* and will only crossover between X-Force and Cable



click for interview


----------



## shit (Dec 12, 2008)

Yay, Domino seems like a mainstay on the team nao!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Wolverine is getting ANOTHER ongoing



WHY?!

I feel sorry for anyone trying to compose Wolverine's history.



Kilowog said:


> Messiah CompleX was the first of a trilogy.  The 2nd part will be called *Messiah WAR* and will only crossover between X-Force and Cable



Any guesses on the 3rd title?

Messiah Saves?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Messiah CompleX was the first of a trilogy.  The 2nd part will be called *Messiah WAR* and will only crossover between X-Force and Cable
> 
> 
> 
> click for interview



i heard deadpool's gonna be apart of this to C&D reunion baby


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Messiah CompleX was the first of a trilogy.  The 2nd part will be called *Messiah WAR* and will only crossover between X-Force and Cable
> 
> click for interview



Cable back with the X-Force! I knew it was coming! 

The greatest part about this is that I don't have to read any of the fail x-books to enjoy the story. I've only been readin Cable and X-Force.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

why no X-Factor and Legacy


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

because I don't like em anymore. 

Legacy was good during the Mr Sinister arc and then...  And with the shitty artiest on board, I took hiatus from X-Factor. Now that he's gone I just dont care about the series anymore.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2008)

X factor should be renamed RejeX


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

RegeX? 

<--- doesn't understand.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> RegeX?
> 
> <--- doesn't understand.



Rejects

RejeX

opp my bad


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Now I see what you did there. lolz



			
				Mike Choi said:
			
		

> “I also like that none of them really want to be in X-Force except for one member, but all of them believe in it, again, except for one member.”


I'm guessing Laura wants to be there because without her mission, she has nothing and Rahne doesn't believe in X-Force anymore because if it weren't for the 'kill em all' mission statement of X-Force (plus the Purifiers brainwashing) she may not have been in the situation were she ate her dad.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> and then...  .





it's still really good, I really enjoyed the Emma Frost 2 parter and the Legacy half of Original sin, and next we get Juggernaut.  really in terms of straight up writting Legacy is the best.


and X-Factor is still good, it's not as good as say the earlier issues but it's still a good read now that they have a good artist now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> it's still really good, I really enjoyed the Emma Frost 2 parter and the Legacy half of Original sin, and next we get Juggernaut.  really in terms of straight up writting Legacy is the best.
> 
> 
> and X-Factor is still good, it's not as good as say the earlier issues but it's still a good read now that they have a good artist now.



iam not likeing the character derailment of the Juggernaut


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

Carey makes some good points though, I mean seriously the way Juggs reformed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Carey makes some good points though, I mean seriously the way Juggs reformed.



But it was realistic character development, when every body looks at Austen's run they go it sucked BUT what he did with Juggs was awesome .

i Liked Juggy on the team, liked the awkwardness, the black armor, him shagging She-hulk, and his thing he had going with Nocturne.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't like Domino 


Sure, she makes up for more awesome readings, but now I can't make fun of them being the X-Furries.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> it's still really good, I really enjoyed the Emma Frost 2 parter and the Legacy half of Original sin, and next we get Juggernaut.  really in terms of straight up writting Legacy is the best.


I just didn't like it after the first arc.



Kilowog said:


> and X-Factor is still good, it's not as good as say the earlier issues but it's still a good read now that they have a good artist now.


I know, but after a while I just kinda stopped caring about the characters. I'll check out the new arc in bulk. Maybe that'll respark my interest.


Banhammer said:


> I don't like Domino
> 
> 
> Sure, she makes up for more awesome readings, but now I can't make fun of them being the X-Furries.


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2008)

Zen, you'll see the light on X-Factor soon enough. Let it get really good again (which will be very soon), and you'll be up here on the bandwagon with the rest of us.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Zen, you'll see the light on X-Factor soon enough. Let it get really good again (which will be very soon), and you'll be up here on the bandwagon with the rest of us.



i wasnt on the band wagon last time it was "good"

in fact the only time i gave it any mind was during the messiah complex


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

why do you hate the english language so much?


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2008)

I was talking about Messiah Complex and around then. Before that, the comic had only been around enough to fill up two graphic novels.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I was talking about Messiah Complex and around then. Before that, the comic had only been around enough to fill up two graphic novels.



i hated the crap i saw from it  after house of m ,so i dropped it , and only picked it up for messiah complex,


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Dust is dying!


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2008)

lol, someone just started readinh X-Men


Yeah, and Magma is the one who killed her 


If this was New X-men she could just hop onto to Josh.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 13, 2008)

That goes against her beliefs.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2008)

but it didn't go against retarded writers plot.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> lol, someone just started readinh X-Men
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Magma is the one who killed her



Magma is always the cause of someone else's pain, Remember what happenned durin X-Men: The 198? 



Agmaster said:


> Banhammer said:
> 
> 
> > If this was New X-men she could just hop onto to Josh.
> ...


It does?!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

so it's true, no military man knows anything about Islam


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

I know many things about Islam, but I never saw where it said that she was against taking Elixirs help.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

m0 doesn't know what "  " is for


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Of course I do.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2008)

I honestly didn't see that Messiah trilogy coming. did anyone else?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Nope but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah  just hope that it isn't labeled as an "event", and gets a ton of press because I feel that those things hurt stories, in marvel at least, overall.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

I hope it does get some good press without being hyped... if that's possible. ?


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2008)

LOL I know what you mean.

I honestly believe that Kyle and Yost are two of the most underrated comic book writers right now.  I mean they seriously plan out their series for the long run, and they use past continuity and integrate it into new INTERESTING stories.  And the also created Laura which is my favorite thing


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

it'll probably be about halfway between Messiah CompleX and Original Sin in terms of attention and hype


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Kaze said:


> LOL I know what you mean.
> *
> I honestly believe that Kyle and Yost are two of the most underrated comic book writers right now. * I mean they seriously plan out their series for the long run, and they use past continuity and integrate it into new INTERESTING stories.  And the also created Laura which is my favorite thing


Me too.


Kilowog said:


> it'll probably be about halfway between Messiah CompleX and Original Sin in terms of attention and hype



I honestly don't remember Original Sin being promoted.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

it had like a couple things on CBR


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2008)

What's Original Sin


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

*drum roll

anyways it was half decent crossover between Legacy and origins.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Kaze said:


> LIL_M0 said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly don't remember Original Sin being promoted.
> ...



100% proved :xzaru


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2008)

OHHH now I remember.  It didn't interest me in the least LOL

And M0 you and I are = again


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *drum roll
> 
> anyways it was half decent crossover between Legacy and origins.


I skimmed through the first and last book. 


Kaze said:


> OHHH now I remember.  It didn't interest me in the least LOL
> 
> And M0 you and I are = again :bagi


Lil' Mo ---->  <--- Kaze


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2008)

A thousands Jamies, and they're all checking out M's ass.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2008)

Actually, X-Men Evolution guy created Laura... Don't know if that was Yost.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Actually, X-Men Evolution guy created Laura... Don't know if that was Yost.


"X-23 was created by Craig Kyle. He and Christopher Yost were the writers of the two episodes of X-Men: Evolution in which X-23 appears ("X-23" and "Target X")."


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> "X-23 was created by Craig Kyle. He and Christopher Yost were the writers of the two episodes of X-Men: Evolution in which X-23 appears ("X-23" and "Target X")."



Which amazingly is what they named the 2 mini's 

I personally think that they came on the scene to spot Joe Q and Claremont from destroying Laura's Character


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

so as of the first 3rd of 2009, Eternals technically counts as an X-Book.

the X-Men decide to step in during the Eternals Civil War that is taking place in SF.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2008)

you mean when they made Laura into a prostitute and a pimp's bitch, or a willing slaughtering machine right after the arc "Mercury Falling"?


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 14, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> you mean when they made Laura into a prostitute and a pimp's bitch, or a willing slaughtering machine right after the arc "Mercury Falling"?



I've only read New X-Men Laura.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Banhammer is talking about that fucking fail book called Nyx. That shit sucks for X-23 fans as much as the shit "written" by Clairmont. I wouldn't suggest anyone read it... Well, don't read it for Laura. The book in itself is fine.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

which kinda sucks for Laura fans who want to read all her appearances since I think that was her first 616 appearance


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, I think it was or maybe it was tha ttripe written by Clairmont when she was behaving like a damn dog. 

*checks cbdb


----------



## shit (Dec 14, 2008)

It's Nyx. That issue introducing Laura's worth half a grand now, I think.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

probably not worth that much, I saw a mint Sandman #1 going for barely $40

but yeah first appearances are worth more than more other comics, or at least that's what Gary the comic book shop owner keeps saying.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2008)

Damn thats alot of money.  NYX was a good story but had a horrible X-23 characterization 

My set is actually from it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> It's Nyx. That issue introducing Laura's worth half a grand now, I think.



500 bucks... These are the times I collected comics.


----------



## shit (Dec 14, 2008)

I srsly remember it being that much, or around there, close to when it first came out. Definitely in the multi-hundreds. Whether it's still that much is another story.

A friend of mine's granddad has Showcase #4 (some title like that) with the first appearance of Flash, and Wizard spots it around $3000. :B


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

did you seriously just compare Laura to Flash?


anyways the old comics market has died, whenever I go to the shop Gary rants about it.  so yeah CCG has screwed collectors over, yadda yadda.  only stuff that is truly rare is worth shit.   I mean Sandman #1 for 35$


----------



## shit (Dec 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> did you seriously just compare Laura to Flash?



No, I just mentioned both.  Don't hate me because I'm learned. :B


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2008)

Nyx had some intresting moments and mutants (Laura aside.)


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

and stop using smilies that don't show up


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> No, I just mentioned both.  Don't hate me because I'm learned. :B



That right thar is won edumacated induvidual mhan


----------



## shit (Dec 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> and stop using smilies that don't show up



Not mah fault NF smiley selection sucks. >:3


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

yes they do, but your selection isn't much better


----------



## shit (Dec 14, 2008)

It hurts me when you say those things. i_i


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

X-Men/Spider-Man is ok.  I'm originally thought it was just gonna be a bunch of stand alone stories bbut apparently there's an overarching plot involving Sinister


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 14, 2008)

Just how strong is Gladiator?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

as strong as his faith is in the empire.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

Captain Britain ripped him off


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Captain Britain ripped him off



How come every country but Canada gets a cool national hero?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2008)

What about Australia?


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> What about Australia?



... Captain Boomerang?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

he's american, also in DC, plus he's dead and got replaced by his son.


anyways Canada has Omega/Alpha Flight which is actually has some decent guys and then they got BETA RAY BILL during Initiative.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> he's american, also in DC, plus he's dead and got replaced by his son.
> 
> 
> anyways Canada has Omega/Alpha Flight which is actually has some decent guys and then they got BETA RAY BILL during Initiative.



Captain America
Captain Britain
Guardian/Vindicator aka CAN ONLY FLY WEST MAN or BITTEN BY A RADIOACTIVE SIREN MAN


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

I lol'd when I first head *US AGENT* was on the Omega FLight roster


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

The dialogue about him getting shitcanned (for lack of a better term) to Canada was funny. He wanted to be Captain America instead.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah I remember that issue

Civil War: Choosing Sides or w/e. Also had Venom joining TBolts and Daredevil/Iron Fist


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yep. That's the one


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2008)

Howard the Duck was in it as well methinks


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah. I think he was trying to collect an unemployment check.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2008)

Who's his girl? Lucky mallard


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> How come every country but Canada gets a cool national hero?



Canada is New York City's backyard in Marvel U.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 15, 2008)

It can be argued that Canada used up all their hero points on Wolverine...even if he is never in the country.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> It can be argued that Canada used up all their hero points on Wolverine...even if he is never in the country.



LOL, is he even Canadian, Where did origins take place


----------



## Gooba (Dec 15, 2008)

Wolverine is always in Canada, he is basically omnipresent.

Origin was in Canada, I can't remember specifically but I'll guess Alberta, if that is even a place.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2008)

The only thing I like about Canada is that women can be topless in public


----------



## Gooba (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone read Ghost Boxes?  I am not sure if I remember the first correctly, but I don't know how it got from there to all this death.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2008)

it didn't. It's just a random clip show with no real worth whatsoever to the story. Like Pseudo-What If's.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Prelude tu WAR!!!! *

​


			
				CABLE #12 said:
			
		

> *
> Written by DUANE SWIERCZYNSKI
> Art by JAMIE MCKELVIE & ARIEL OLIVETTI
> Cover by ARIEL OLIVETTI
> ...


​


			
				X-FORCE 13 said:
			
		

> *Written by CRAIG KYLE & CHRISTOPHER YOST
> Pencils & Cover by CLAYTON CRAIN*
> 
> PRELUDE TO WAR! The Leper Queen is creating weapons out of mutants, and using them against humanity to stir the fires of hate against mutants. But as X-Force tracks her down, they don?t realize how close to home she?s struck. Meanwhile, Wolfsbane is still dealing with the return of , and Cyclops prepares to send X-Force on the most important mission of their lives...whether they like it or not. You MUST NOT miss this ending, leading directly into X-FORCE/CABLE: MESSIAH WAR.


*
more march previews :xzaru*


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2008)

X-Force 13 looks so bad-ass


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

I know!!!


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2008)

Crain's style comes off as so violent and gritty. I love his art.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah.  I know. Mike Choi and Sonia Oback do great work but their style just doesn't really fit the tone of this book.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah.  I know. Mike Choi and Sonia Oback do great work but their style just doesn't really fit the tone of this book.



Wait a minute now you are overstepping your bounds 

I like Choi/Oback because with their art in X-Force it mixes Beauty with violence and for me it works, like sweet and sour, yin/yang Seal/Klum


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

I have no idea what Seal/Klum is... ?


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2008)

Seal and Heidi Klum


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

:Zarufacepalm


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2008)

Come on those two ARE the definition of Opposites attract


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

lolz I was just seeing if the smiley worked. Do still have it?


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2008)

Saved it to my photobucket


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

it's not moving anymore?!


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2008)

i know the one on my laptop still moves though i will have to post it once I get home lol


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

m0 you forgot these



> *X-MEN: THE LIVES AND TIMES OF LUCAS BISHOP #2 (of 3)*
> Written by DUANE SWIERCZYNSKI
> Penciled by LARRY STROMAN
> Cover by ARIEL OLIVETTI
> ...






> *X-FORCE/CABLE: MESSIAH WAR PROLOGUE*
> Written by CRAIG KYLE & CHRISTOPHER YOST
> Art by MIKE CHOI & SONIA OBACK
> Cover by KAARE ANDREWS
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

No I didn't. Bishop didn't have a cool pic so I didn't bother and MW Prologue's pic is posted on the other page.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

I meant the words, not cool pics


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

Cool pics >>>>>> words


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Cool pics >>>>>> words



then why didn't this post have a cool pic?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2008)

like it how they causally handle time travel as if it were a foreign country, or a mooving island.

Like they don't really go "Oh shit man, wtf, time travelling? " or anyting remotley like that any more.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

lolz. 

Yeah, well I assume it's like flying in a plane or being aboard a ship. Sure it's cool enough to get excited by the first few times but afterward, meh.


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2008)

So mah prediction on MC is that Bishop will dupe X-Force and very nearly kill the little girl, but then he'll realize that he was the one that cause whatever catastrophe was in his future but the chronicles of history mistook that mistake for the little girl's. And then the book will end like 12 Monkeys.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> A thousands Jamies, and they're all checking out M's ass.


the turtle man is back. 
*Spoiler*: _fugly interior art_


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2008)

why would they od such a retard choice? Are they out of artists? Why would they even give this horrible scribler a choice? I mean, it's like the spectral oposite to the YA/Runaways:SI art, in the fashion that it is equally further away from acceptable.

I mean, I'm gonna say it, it's worse than Liefield.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

what this guy said


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah.  I know. Mike Choi and Sonia Oback do great work but their style just doesn't really fit the tone of this book.



You're agreeing with me more ad more.

Good work



Kaze said:


> Wait a minute now you are overstepping your bounds
> 
> I like Choi/Oback because with their art in X-Force it mixes Beauty with violence and for me it works, like sweet and sour, yin/yang Seal/Klum



No shut-up. I'm finally starting to get M0 to agree with me now, don't you dare ruin it.

Choi is a good penciller but he doesn't suit X-Force


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey who is this mutant


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

What's that from?


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2008)

Wolverine Origin.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

Maybe it's Deadpool?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 15, 2008)

I think it is Stryker's son, I seem to remember him have two colored eyes.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh yeah from the 2nd movie right.  Wasn't he a power nullifier or something?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 16, 2008)

He was a mind control guy, powerful enough to control Prof X, and his spinal fluid could make people open to suggestion.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

no, he had mental powers.  he screwed up his mom's mind to the point where she killed herself with a powerdrill to "bore out the images" he put in her.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh.  I really need to watch X2 again


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 16, 2008)

X-Men 2 is the best movie out of the 3, IMO.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 16, 2008)

Agreed, until this year it was one of my top 3 comic book movies, along with Sin City and Spider-Man 2.  Iron Man and Dark Knight knocked it out tho, and Incredible Hulk was almost as good imo.  I feel bad for Hulk, if it wasn't sandwiched between 2 of the best movies ever, let alone comic book movies, it would have gotten so much credit for being one of the best, but it was so overshadowed.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

Nightcrawler is off the X-Men


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2008)

Isn't there gonna be a one-shot or mini about him quitting?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

yes               .


----------



## shit (Dec 16, 2008)

Prolly has something to do with Xfernus I think.  Big hmm smiley.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

yes, the solicit says it's because Pixie has basically the same power and its more efficient and because of X-Infernus


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2008)

lolz he's obsolete.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know whom was had the most plot induced stupidity this Uncany X-Me
Emma for not being the White Queen
Laura for showering like a retard and not wash the blood from her hair, passing a towel instead and drop it in front of her roomates
Whomever the fuck had the bright idea to give Laura Roomates.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

"To be continued in Uncanny X-Men Annual: Dark Reign, White Queen..."

This is gonna be terrific! [/sarcasm]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Banhammer said:
> 
> 
> > A thousands Jamies, and they're all checking out M's ass.
> ...


Turtle man only drew the first four pages, but I don't know what the hell is going on in the book. Everyone is fighting Darwins.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2008)

> Turtle man only drew the first four pages


I'm  confused as to why they would do that


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't know...


----------



## shit (Dec 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Turtle man only drew the first four pages*, but I don't know what the hell is going on in the book. Everyone is fighting Darwins.



This made me so happy.  Best surprise of any comic day.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2008)

> *The Story:* 				"Memories of the Monster"
> By now you know that Lucas Bishop?former cop, renegade X-Man?refuses to rest until he's killed the so-called "mutant messiah." But do you know why? To answer that question you have to look into Bishop's past?which actually means jumping 50 years into the future, when his parents barely escaped a nuclear holocaust, only to land in the most brutal "mutant relocation" camp in the world. There, a young Bishop first heard the horror stories about the green-eyed monster that ushered in the the downfall of mutantkind, and swore vengeance -- embarking on a life-long, time-hopping mission that begins here, in this special three-part mini-series. You haven't heard the "Messiah Complex" story until you've heard Bishop's side of the story?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 20, 2008)

God, is that Storm? Get it off, get it off!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2008)

That's the woman that raised Bishop as her grandchild. I always believed it was Storm, but it was never confirmed. Also, book two has 90's Bishop!


----------



## Hellion (Dec 20, 2008)

It also has an old Gambit


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah. Remember when Bishop thought that Gambit was the traitor of the X-Men? He was call the Whisperer (or something like that) in Bishop's future. I think he also helped train him too.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 20, 2008)

This thread lacks X-Infernus. Kurt feeling old is lols.

And man...that cover is ugly.  Like...detailed as all hell, buthur hur heebie jeebies.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

huh, the newest Uncanny didn't suck as much as I expected.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2008)

The news uncanny was the one with the S Francisco mayor right?


That page was awesome


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

I will *NEVER* forgive them for not using Gavin Newsom


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh but she was cool.



> YOU GONNA MAKE AS MANY DAMN BABIES AS YOU LIKE, GOT THAT?



I smilled and thought "Wow, being from SFran must be awesome"


Also, I like these scientist team they're gathering.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

> Oh but she was cool.


fuck you, it's all about Gavin Newsom


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2008)

If they used Gavin, they'dd have to pay him royalties, and then sell out the stories and plot even more to afford his likeness. This way, they can make Sfrancisco rock all the same.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

fuck your opinion


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2008)

Fuck your fuck


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

fuck your fucking fuck 

anyways Gavin Newsom is the epitome of the badass politician, hell they had George Bush in Ultimates and they didn't pay him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

I think Presidents are always fair game in comics. It's been that ways since before any of us were born... Everyone else get's paid for their likeness being used in media.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

what about VICE presidents?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

I dunno. I said, "I think".


----------



## shit (Dec 21, 2008)

Ultimates had Cheney being a badass in front of aliens. I approved.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2008)

you see, they were skrulls, shapeshifters.


He though he was shooting his own friends on the face.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 21, 2008)

Chitari Secret Invasion > Skrull Secret Invasion.  Yet both ended in a Thor Deus Ex Machina :xzaru


----------



## mow (Dec 24, 2008)

this rekindles my faith in X-men


----------



## Kameil (Dec 24, 2008)

Lol Scott's going to off himself.


----------



## mow (Dec 24, 2008)

cyclops is actually Ellis' fav superhero. which actually the main reason i will be actually following AXM on a regular basis rather than my usual wait-till-arc-ends-then-read methodology. I never fancied cyclops, but ive loved anything Ellis has penned and he's bound to bring his usual flair to any topic.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 24, 2008)

I plan on following AXM as well Ellis's mastery of work is more than enough reason for me to follow this by a single bound. Although it sucks Logan is depicted as dead weight now.


----------



## mow (Dec 24, 2008)

that was actually more incentive for me to read it. I wonder what managed to bend it?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 24, 2008)

@mow - Ellis + Clayton Crain? I think I'll be picking up Astonishing from now on



Kameil said:


> I plan on following AXM as well Ellis's mastery of work is more than enough reason for me to follow this by a single bound. Although it sucks Logan is depicted as dead weight now.



And that's bad how? Just read Logan's fourty-two other appearences to see him solo Galactus


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2008)

what that thng with scott killing himself and the wheel chair?


It's an issue about Alternate dimension


----------



## Kameil (Dec 24, 2008)

mow said:


> that was actually more incentive for me to read it. I wonder what managed to bend it?





omg laser pew pew! said:


> @mow - Ellis + Clayton Crain? I think I'll be picking up Astonishing from now on
> 
> 
> 
> And that's bad how? Just read Logan's fourty-two other appearences to see him solo Galactus



Not saying it's bad just saying it blows for him. Also when thinking about it I am curious too how his metal was bent.


----------



## shit (Dec 24, 2008)

Magneto should've been able to bend the metal before now, I think. Or maybe he just isn't that cruel...?


----------



## Kameil (Dec 24, 2008)

Magneto probably did do it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sooo... Since X-Force takes place prior to Secret Invasion, I wonder what Kyle and Yost have planned for that SHIELD agent that was tracking X-23 now that she doesn't have a job... or did HAMMER just fire all of the 'higher ups'?

Maybe Messiah War will be so good that we'll just forget about her?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2009)

I think Osborn only fired the ones who wouldn't obey him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh. ok.

*Also, Old Man Logan part 5.*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh. ok.
> 
> *Also, Old Man Logan part 5.*



Correction. OML *HOLY SHIT!!!! *


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Correction.* OML* HOLY SHIT!!!!



Oh My Lasers?:S


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Old Man Logan.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2009)

You didn't get it


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2009)

Holy God of prostitutes, OML


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> You didn't get it


No I didn't. 


Banhammer said:


> Holy God of prostitutes, OML


Is that not the most epic shit ever?!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2009)

anyone else enjoying Wolverine: Manifest Destiny, for some reason I'm really enjoying this mini


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

I haven't read anything Manifest Destiny related. What's it about? I mean, other than living in San Fran?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2009)

Wolverine Manifest Destiny is pretty much just "Big Trouble in Little China" but with Wolverine replacing Kurt Russel and lots of supoerpowered Chinese martial artists


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Does it have Raiden?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2009)

something sorta similar
also issue 2 had Wolverine getting beat up by asians, one of them PUNCHED HIS SOUL

also it's by the guy who did "Get Mystique"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sounds cool, but lacks him brutally killing the X-Men and getting run over by a train. Eh, what the hell. I'll check it out.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Is that not the most epic shit ever?!



I KNOW, RIGHT?


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 2, 2009)

I only read the first few pages of Old man Logan #5 so far, and its the first time in a long time a comic made me that happy. Fuckin WOW!!!!!!! I hope the rest is good. Lemme read on.

*Edit:* Finshed. Fuckin Epic. Take notes Jeph Loeb. This is what we call a fuckin comic book. I hope mark Millar shits on everything Jeph Loeb does when he goes back to the Ultimate line.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 2, 2009)

I creamed my pants after reading Old Man Logan.  I thought I could never be that awe struck by a comic


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 3, 2009)

I thought it be that. If there was anything to break Logan, it'd be that.

I can not wait for the oversized hardcover to come out.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 3, 2009)

I was so worried they would have some really shitty reason, and they came out with an amazing one.  I totally buy it.


----------



## mow (Jan 3, 2009)

god damn Wolverine just gets better and better.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

LAURAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wait, she's ok.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Old Asian Dude: your powers make you weak in true fighting

Wolverine: shut up old man, do you know how many ninjas I've killed?

Old Asian Dude: Ninjas? HA I spit on ninjas, my dog can kill ninjas

Wolverine: but you don't have a dog

Old Asian Dude: that's cause I had it put to sleep, just like I'm gonna do to you if you don't pay attention 

Young Asian Dude: how's the training going?

Old Asian Dude: he was bragging about killing ninjas

Young Asian Dude:


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Wolverine, learning how to actually fight and not run at shit like a brain dead monkey? unpossible


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2009)

you know, that was the only issue of Wolverine:Manifest Destiny I read, and I'm glad I did just for that page.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Old Asian Dude: your powers make you weak in true fighting
> 
> Wolverine: shut up old man, do you know how many ninjas I've killed?
> 
> ...


So much win.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2009)

As good as the reason is in Wolverine for him turning anti-emo emo, you're all forgetting that Mysterio basically waltzed into the X-Mansion made some major fancy illusion and sat back and had a wank.

So basically the X-Mansion's defence systems were either not working or the X-Men in the Old Man Logan universe are douchebags, but considering that they had fancy big computer screens then I think it's the latter

So Logan killed a douchebag groupie version of the X-Men? Can you honestly say that they didn't deserve to bite the bullet?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

seriously Jason Aaron is fucking great when writting 616 Wolverine, I mean he has a consistent portrayal of him through two different story arcs (miracle) and his stories with Wolverine are just plain badass and cool, and this whole training stuff actually seems like it could not suck if done write.  If they suddently stopped all the Wolverine wank at marvel and cancel Origins, he might actually end up being one of my favorite characters again.

and that's why I'm willing to give Wolverine: Weapon X a slight chance


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2009)

X-Force #10 had me crying and not because it was good

Only redeeming thing in it was because I thought 23 was owned for a second there and her nose was pouring out blood


----------



## Yacoob (Jan 4, 2009)

X-factor..


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2009)

X-factor what?
Speak hastly boy, lest not my hand neg you swiftly.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm glad I waited so long to vote, because Wolverine is by far my favorite right now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2009)

Young X-Men is actually... good. Wow.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 4, 2009)

My ass it is...What it is, is average, run of the mill. A competent book, it doesn't help change the fact that it started as a dumb idea that shouldn't be been green lighted or replaced the perfectly fine(passable) book that was New X-Men.

And I hope Marvel is proud of themselves.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

oh they are, they truly are.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2009)

It really wasn't any good. I only stick with it for the sake of the characters, but when I think of New X-Men I want to weep in mourning. Did we realy go from epics like Icarus tooo "Ink"?


Fear me, for I am a whick (White spick) with my power of having tatoos..



Writers should be awre that their lives aren't that intresting and they should stop trying to put them in comics.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

Magneto Testament is SO GOOD, and yet so sad


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2009)

Screw you guys. I liked Young X-Men.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 5, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Screw you guys. I liked Young X-Men.


LOl I converted M0... Here's proof:



Kaze said:


> Here are a few words that I never thought would come out of my mouth.  I can't wait until the next issue of Young X-men.





LIL_M0 said:


> Ok seriously, who the fuck hacked Kaze's account?





Kaze said:


> LOL.  Honestly it is actually good, even Guggenheim said that his first arc was shit.  Which it was, but the last two issues have been good





LIL_M0 said:


> I guess I'll check this one out then... ?


If I keep this up I will be omglpp level


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2009)

Kaze = Lil Mo again?!


----------



## Hellion (Jan 5, 2009)

Kaze><M0


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lets talk about how awesome Young X-Men is and convert the others.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2009)

oh, I love alll the characters except for Ink, including Greymalkin (me wants), it's the plot I'm disgruntled at.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2009)

I love Dust and Rockslide (even with his shitty new "Caliban" design) from before. The rest could all die in fire and wouldn't care. Ironically enough, Dust is dying as a result from fire. 

Also, lol at the editorial screw-up. They mislabeled Danni Moonstar as "Cipher"


----------



## Hellion (Jan 5, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I love Dust and Rockslide (even with his shitty new "Caliban" design) from before. The rest could all die in fire and wouldn't care. Ironically enough, Dust is dying as a result from fire.
> 
> Also, lol at the editorial screw-up. *They mislabeled Danni Moonstar as* "Cipher"



I knew that was wrong, lol. The only think I really dislike about YX is that there is no Hellion.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2009)

There's also no black people** Prodigy.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 5, 2009)

What is he doing nowadays.  I still miss Tag .  I miss the Hellions


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2009)

He's busy somewhere being human. 

Tag was awesome, too bad he got exploded.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2009)

cipher is black.. And greymalkin is black...ering?
victor Dust and Dani are... non white.

And Ink thinks he's black.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 5, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> He's busy somewhere being human.
> 
> Tag was awesome, too bad he got exploded.



I was going to say that he should have Tagged the missle but then I remembered that he lost is power before the accident


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

it's funny, I hated Ghost Boxes 1, but I loved Ghost Boxes 2


----------



## Hellion (Jan 5, 2009)

I couldn't read either


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> cipher is black.. And greymalkin is black...ering?
> victor Dust and Dani are... non white.
> 
> And Ink thinks he's black.



someone didn't read my hidden message. 


Kaze said:


> I was going to say that he should have Tagged the missle but then I remembered that he lost is power before the accident


lolz



Kaze said:


> Kilowog said:
> 
> 
> > it's funny, I hated Ghost Boxes 1, but I loved Ghost Boxes 2
> ...



what Kaze said


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

Ghost Boxxes 1 was just weird, while #2 was weird in the way Ellis writes stuff


----------



## Hellion (Jan 5, 2009)

I just don't can't get into Ellis's run.  It is too slow for me, and the art doesn't help.  I still can't get cyclops Hershey Kiss nipples out of my head


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

ghost boxes has (better and) different art, it's an anthology of stories by Ellis about the Marvel multiverse


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Ghost Boxxes 1 was just weird, while #2 was weird in the way Ellis writes stuff


I dropped Astonishing after Whedon's run. There's too many X-books involving the same 5 characters as is. 


Kaze said:


> I just don't can't get into Ellis's run.  It is too slow for me, and the art doesn't help.  I still can't get cyclops Hershey Kiss nipples out of my head :argh


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

> I dropped Astonishing after Whedon's run. There's too many X-books involving the same 5 characters as is.



agreed, but I'm still reading it just to see if the REAL Ellis, the one who writes brilliant stories would ever pop his head, he _sorta_ did in Ghost Boxes #2, but not really.

guess I only liked it because it had a 10 page story of Cyclop's oral suicide note and the post apocalyptic story of Armor, which made me lol even though it's so crushingly depressing


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> it's funny, I hated Ghost Boxes 1, but I loved Ghost Boxes 2



they were kind of miles away in storytelling quality, and two difrent stories at all.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

New Eternals was good as usual, but the X-Men didn't appear till the last page, looks like we have to hait till next month for the actual crossover part of arc to begin.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 7, 2009)

So I'm just getting back on the comic wagon and I want to get into X Men again. So like, what have I missed? Any suggestions?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

Cable was so good.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 7, 2009)

Poor Hope. I honestly felt very sad for little Hope when she saw her mom die.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

I felt even more sorry for Cable. He has never really known long-lasting happiness.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2009)

sad, but i saw it coming.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 8, 2009)

God.......the day when Hope dies......

Cable actually made me sad, it's certainly moving up in my favourite books each month. I'd probably put it in my books that I look forward to each month. He's another somewhat tragic hero like Murdock with circumstances that really screw him over. Though I do wonder when his powers will come back, probably when Bishop has him again. Speaking of which, Bishop's plan to 'destroy the entire building' really worked, that plan was pretty sweet

Also Eternals wasn't bad, I especially like Uatu talking to the Dreaming Celestial, wasn't particularly special but it just works with me


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2009)

I feel sad for Cable, the guy just never has a good time :/

Any ideas who the guy could be Bishop was talking to on the last page?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't see cable as a guy whose "screwed over" I see him more like he's the only one that saw a mission and is the only one that knows how and has the means to man up to do it.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 8, 2009)

Cable has been really good, so has Deadpool.  I guess they work well as a team or not.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2009)

I wonder how old is Cable at this point. . .


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder how old is Cable at this point. . .



Like freaking 90.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2009)

seven years older than when he left.
also, guess what, wither is scheduled to show on x-force


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2009)

> • *X-Men: Quitting Time* (JAN09 2550, $3.99) has been retitled *X-Men: Manifest* *Destiny — Nightcrawler One-Shot.*


THE LINK


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 9, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> seven years older than when he left.
> also, guess what, wither is scheduled to show on x-force



Who's Wither?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Who's Wither?



He's awesome, that's who he is


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 9, 2009)

He's Namor?


----------



## The Rook (Jan 9, 2009)

He's another angst-filled teenage mutant.  He's has even more angst because he has a death touch and kept his powers after M-Day.  He tore apart his crush's arm when he thought he was depowered.

He's currently sleeping with a million year old Cougar Mutant/Witch. 


He should not be mentioned in the same post as Namor, unless you are pointing out how much more fail he is.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 9, 2009)

But he could beat Namor with but one touch.


----------



## The Rook (Jan 9, 2009)

Namor just has to punch him in a spot that's covered.  Or he can wear gloves and beat the shit out of him.

Besides Wither's ability isn't instantaneous.  The second Namor's body starts to wither,  he can get his distance and use an appropriate method to kill him.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2009)

Wither was awesome. He was kinda angst, but only becaue everything he touches withers and dies, including his only parent (daddy issues) but he still has the crush the Cassie Lang of the New X-Men, despite cecily doing everything short taking her pants off and shoving her vag on his face.
His rivality with Elixir was lulzy.
Josh: I should break your face
Wither: Ahum, josh, if you touch me, you kinda die
Josh:Is that a treat?
Wither: No, it's.. my power, are you s-

He's cool, specially the point he almosts orgams at M-Day and grabs his crush's arm and kills it off.


----------



## The Rook (Jan 9, 2009)

The "everything I touch dies" plot device usually annoys me, it even seems worse in this case because it's literal.  Most of his traits have already been used in characters like Rogue.  

The thing with Mercury was even more annoying.  I can't touch anyone except this really hot chick (though she is metalic) who is obviously really desperate and wants attention, more importantly my attention.  What else can I do but continue a stalker-like relationship with a character who has no interest in me.

The problem with him is he could be a really cool character, especially now that there is a book like X-Force.  If someone taught him stealth, he could be a serious threat.  It's also ridiculous that no one thought to give the guy a more protective outfit.  Really he should only have the tips of a couple of his fingers exposed at most.  His ability isn't exactly fast enough to prevent the victim from yelling, but if he gets a good touch in a place like the temple or the back of the head, he can take someone out without any noise.  Hell, throw Mercury into the team so they can have sex and keep him from being angsty.


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2009)

He'll start dating Laura. Her healing factor will be going nonstop when they do stuff, and she'll get off on the pain.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2009)

So it's Quesada's Laura.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> He'll start dating Laura. Her healing factor will be going nonstop when they do stuff, and she'll get off on the pain.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


There can be nothing but HellionxLaura


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2009)

I like it how little sexual tension there was between josh and rahne.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Josh...elixir....rahne...wolfbane?  Ewwwwwwwww.  Isn't she like....gay?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2009)

No.........


----------



## shit (Jan 11, 2009)

Rahne _should_ be gay. That'd be hawt.



Kaze said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



lololoolololol


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry, too late, she made out with Josh, she's straight now.




then again


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2009)

guess who's back?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2009)

Why? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Evil villans from the alternate future that aren't Kang always make me... skeptic


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2009)

he's going to be a major playeri n Messiah War


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> guess who's back?



Holy crap! This is gonna be in X-Force?! It's gonna be in Messiah War?! 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gooba (Jan 14, 2009)

I think there were enough blades on that page to equal pockets on a Liefield Cable.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2009)

Liefield hides blades within the pockets.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

Messiah War interview


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

baby Nate looks like a burnt Good Guy (Chucky) doll.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> guess who's back?



Makes sense, since Cable's involved.


----------



## mow (Jan 16, 2009)

ive stayed clear from everything X-men related since D&C ended. I think i'll be pciking up the threads soon



Banhammer said:


> He's cool, specially the point he almosts orgams at M-Day and grabs his crush's arm and kills it off.



Owned Thread. Post It. Thanks.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

That's forom New X-Men, long before ends C&D nametwin. I posted it almost a year ago. Itachi vs Jiraya


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2009)

Is it just me or does he kinda looks like ultimate peter parker.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

He does! Maybe it was the same artist. 

*EDIT
Nah, it's Mark Brooks. He's drawn Ultimate X-Men before but no Spidey


----------



## Hellion (Jan 16, 2009)

MArk Brooks Does Th USM Annuals... I expect you to know this M0


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

I knew that.... I was just testin y'all. You passed.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 16, 2009)

Well that makes perfect sense


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

> *CABLE #13
> Written by DUANE SWIERCZYNSKI
> Pencils & 50/50 Cover by ARIEL OLIVETTI
> 50/50 Variant Cover by KAARE ANDREWS
> ...







> *X-FORCE #14
> Written by CRAIG KYLE & CHRISTOPHER YOST
> Pencils & Cover by CLAYTON CRAIN
> Variant Cover by KAARE ANDREWS
> ...


----------



## Thorn (Jan 19, 2009)

Since when has Aunt May been X-Force and Cable's greatest nemesis?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2009)

Deadpool


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

I guess Deadpool is immortal... sort of.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2009)

He's imune to death.. Or Thanos forbade Death to take him. Something like that.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 20, 2009)

Really ?? When did that happen


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 20, 2009)

i just wanted to say that X-Force is awsome alot of blood and action rly nice to see how super heroes would be in real life cuz thats how this seems to me is what it would be like. New X-Men is rly good to i like the new chars and the story was rly good and suprisingly rly fucked up at times lol more blood then i would expect there to be.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2009)

You're an 05'er, yes?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 20, 2009)

What's that, like born in '05?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

yes because a 3 year old can ussurf teh interwebs 

*JOIN DATE*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2009)

My niece can use play Dora the Explorer on the computer, she's three.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

Diego >>>> Dora


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2009)

I see your edits.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 21, 2009)

> You're an 05'er, yes?


whats wrong with me joining in 05? fraj just noticed i joined in 05 too. ya i have been here that long cuz this site has the best forum imo.


----------



## mow (Jan 21, 2009)

sept'04. first day the forums opened

suck on _that_, bitches 

Okay, X-men question. can i just read the messiah complex without hvaing to  bounce through older issues, or is there a specific number of titles that build up for it that i must read?


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 21, 2009)

^haha.
u dont have to but its up to u. i would and did lol. its always best to see what lead up to that. but rly its all up to u and how much u care. its worth it tho. rly good story.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2009)

mow said:


> sept'04. first day the forums opened
> 
> suck on _that_, bitches
> 
> Okay, X-men question. can i just read the messiah complex without hvaing to  bounce through older issues, or is there a specific number of titles that build up for it that i must read?



Things you neeed to know about

M-Day
Layla Miller
Rogue is in coma from absorbing eight billion minds and now the slightest touch to her causes instant death.
Bishop is from the future
Mistique was one of the good guys for a little while
Sinister has assembled a team of bad guys
Cable had been assumed dead
Pixie
Predator X
Laura having a thing for Jullian
Xavier has his legs and his powers.

That is all, I think.


----------



## mow (Jan 21, 2009)

Layla Miller was the main reason i stopped perusing X-men titles. I liked House of M (YES I SAID IT!). interesting view point, but flimsy execution (and isnt that Marvel's TM in the past decade? ), but that "i know stuff" power-base made me dislike her and everything xmen wise.

M-Day i know, 198, Rouge in coma and cable presumed dead was off Cable & Deadpool so i read that. 

Xavier i didnt know, you freaking spoiling bitch


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2009)

mow said:


> Layla Miller was the main reason i stopped perusing X-men titles. I liked House of M (YES I SAID IT!). interesting view point, but flimsy execution (and isnt that Marvel's TM in the past decade? ), but that "i know stuff" power-base made me dislike her and everything xmen wise.
> 
> M-Day i know, 198, Rouge in coma and cable presumed dead was off Cable & Deadpool so i read that.
> 
> Xavier i didnt know, you freaking spoiling bitch



Layla Miller has one of the best powersetss out there, her brains aren't Reed's X-Machina and if someone has to be a mcguffin, at least she's honnest about it.
But don't worry, layla fans and haters alike will like this 

for xavier you will have to read both Dark Genesis and Rise and Fall of the Shiar Empire. Wich also double as backstory for War of Kings.
Or just the spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wanda resurected Xavier from his House of M Death and restored his legs, but took away his powers, so he'dd know what trully being crippled meant.
When in space to stop Vulcan from being a douche, Vulcan throws Xavier into the M'Kran cristal wich gives him his powers back, and aperently, he's stronger than before.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yes because a 3 year old can ussurf teh interwebs
> 
> *JOIN DATE*



It was a joke


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

you should have added a smilie


----------



## Hellion (Jan 21, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> It was a joke



Smilies make the difference , or :ho, or , or 

See who different my statement is with those smilies


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2009)

The internets has ruined you guys. :smileyhere


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2009)

I so fcuking give up on Astonishing. The art sucks so bad.  WHY IS STORM WEARING A DAMN CODPIECE!!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2009)

When I saw the fugly ass sketches for Storm in the Astonishing X-Men sketchbook thingy, I refused to read it EVER!


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2009)

Speaking of Storm guess who is the new BP


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2009)

Storm? If so, I called it months ago.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2009)

I just Hate the way T'Challa goes out


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2009)

Is the book already out?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2009)

No there was a few preview pages at the end of MA This week.  But Hudlin is such a horrible writer that the tells basically the whole story in 3 pages


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2009)

.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 22, 2009)

Why is this comic book cover so fugly?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2009)

Because of Dazzler :ho


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2009)

I dunno. I don't read it.


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2009)

X-Factor proves again why it's nearly my favorite comic. Oh God the drama.  Madrox, you'll never win.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

Syrin got punk'd.


----------



## Slice (Jan 23, 2009)

Just read the new X-Factor... i feel really sorry for them.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2009)

Factor made me go "wait, what do you mean you just absorbed the baby ?


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2009)

I dunno if Syrin should be happy or not they went for the C-section. Sure she's got a big scar across her stomach, but at least her vag isn't all blown out and she didn't shit herself during labor.

But yeah, wow, what an awful awful thing to see right after you've just given birth. It was like a horrible magic trick.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2009)

*P.A.D., YOU'RE MY FUCKING HERO.*


----------



## Slice (Jan 23, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> But yeah, wow, what an awful awful thing to see right after you've just given birth. It was like a horrible magic trick.



At first i was like: "HELL YES another mutant baby - it phases right through him"

then i read the next page an when i realized what was going on my jaw dropped to the floor...


This is why i love X-Factor. It makes me care for the characters (unless several other Marvel books these days).


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2009)

PREDICTION TIEM
my predictions are gold you gais, listen to them 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Madrox will make the baby dupe one of these days at random.*

Then either one of two things will happen:
1. Madrox embarks on a hillarious journey that involves getting the baby out of whatever harrowing danger he is in at that moment, and he'll have to do the rescue _while not touching the baby._
2. The baby dies or gets absorbed by accident again, and we all sit back and rofl all over again.

If 1 happens, then Syrin gets the baby I guess, and the baby lives out its life with her and whoever she chooses to be with (Richtor I think). Madrox meanwhile has to go away and never come back because he might risk touching the baby again and absorbing it.

If 2 happens, it'll either be in front of everyone which will be hillarious. Or Madrox alone will see it come out and die or get absorbed, and he'll have to keep that secret and have it weigh on him forever, which will be even more hillarious imho.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 23, 2009)

Time to read X-Factor again folks. The art is bareable and the story is great again. 


Oh Madrox....This is what happens when you gang bang your girlfriend with your duplicates.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

Legacy was also pretty neat as well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Time to read X-Factor again folks. The art is bareable and the story is great again.


Yep. It's the artist from the Isolationist arc. I like his work.


----------



## Sanada (Jan 25, 2009)

Tyr said:


> X-Factor is by far the best.
> 
> Astonishing would get props from me if it came out on any sort of regular basis.
> 
> ...




I agree with you completely apart from the fact that the Millar arc on Wolverine (old man Logan) has been pretty fun recently. 

X-Force is a bit to GRIM/DARK/XTREME/90'S! for me.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 25, 2009)

Old Man Logan is one of the best comics coming out nowadays.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Factor made me go "wait, what do you mean you just absorbed the baby ?



you bastard, didn't Peter David specifically order us not to post what happened on the internet?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

It there a new issue of OML coming out this week 

Also when did factors art return to being good


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

> Also when did factors art return to being good


halfway through the previous issue

i'm not joking, they had the shitty guy do the first half of the issue.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

good week for X-Books

X-Factor, Legacy and the Uncanny Annual were all really great, and Astonishing was slightly beter.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2009)

really?
I found that I have stop reading astonishing and then just do the whole arc


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

I love the direction of Legacy, it has slowly turned PX from being an asshole, that he became

Astonishing is dead for me.  Like is said Hershey Kiss nipple cyke did it for me


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

> I love the direction of Legacy, it has slowly turn PX from being an asshole, that he became


and Carey is doing it so well, he pulls lots of past continuity and really gives us a clear picture of Xavier the man

Also I just plain loved the Xavier/Juggernaut "done-in-one" we got last month.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm still indecided about legacy.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

Carey and Kyle&Yost know the X-Men and they have made them very readable.  You hardly hear people complaining about continuity when it comes to the books those three write


Also you guys know that Young X is changing back to New X


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

Young X-Men is changing back to New *Mutants*, not New X-men.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh. sorry m0 

Does Laura still have her trigger scent that makes her go beserk ?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah. I think someone from Weapon Plus still has her trigger scent.


----------



## Slice (Jan 25, 2009)

^ I think she has.

So wait? Young X is going to be New Mutants? Does that mean more Mercury and Hellion? New X-Men was by far one of my favorite books in the last 5 years it would be great to once again focus on a larger group of "muties" and not just the "young" team.

Remembering the "new x" books, anyone know what the hell happened to wither after he took off with that immortal chick? I do not follow all of the X books 

(last thing i remember was him whining about not getting in touch with "his girl" while completely ignoring the hot metal chick totally hitting on him )


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

I wonder when they will use it again.  I wanna see Laura go crazy on someone


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

Slice said:


> ^ I think she has.
> 
> So wait? Young X is going to be New Mutants? Does that mean more Mercury and Hellion? New X-Men was by far one of my favorite books in the last 5 years it would be great to once again focus on a larger group of "muties" and not just the "young" team.
> 
> ...


Wither left with Selene (some immortal mutant chick) after he found out that he could touch her. Afterward he was never seen again. Selene is gonna be in the new X-Force but not wither, he probably "touched" her a little too much. 



Kaze said:


> I wonder when they will use it again.  I wanna see Laura go crazy on someone


That would be sweet.


----------



## Slice (Jan 25, 2009)

I see, so i didnt miss anything concerning him.

And Laura going crazy on someone? Yes please!
But it should be someone who (at least for a while) could tank her attacks - that whole "slaughtering innocents" thing is boring


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

We kinda saw her go berserk on Lady Deathstrike. but a pure feral thing would be more awesome


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

Danger's back


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah but she desn't seem completely convoluted


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2009)

didn't I say wither was confirmed to appear in X-Force?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> didn't I say wither was confirmed to appear in X-Force?



I did too, but apparently that's still "guesstimation". We'll see the truth next issue.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 26, 2009)

I've taken my time of limited net access ti read the New Mutants and New X Men stuff, and I must say, Rockslide is my new favorite X Men. He's just so .

And the things I'd do to Mercury....


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

Specially when she masters shapeshifting.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 26, 2009)

What the hell is Cipher?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

so wait did Forge just provoke some sort of Multiversal war?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

Unlikely, though he has been kinda pissy ever since Messiah Complex.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

2 different Multiversal empires are preparing an invasion of 616 because of some shit Forge did.

in Astonishing


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

I remember.

Not even gonna try to guess on that one. Multiverses mache my had ache.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 26, 2009)

Everything is Forge's fault.

He's like Ultimate Reed Richards, just causing more problems when he could be inventing a Playstation 4.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah, apparently M-Day affected the vast majority of the multiverse.  But a couple worlds bounced back rather quickly compared to most, one world simply evolved around what Wanda did and another genetically made more mutants.  And now they're expanding and fighting each other throughout the entire multiverse.  616 is now in both their sights.

And the captured soldier accused the X-Men of working for Forge and that he was enemy.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I've taken my time of limited net access ti read the New Mutants and New X Men stuff, and I must say, Rockslide is my new favorite X Men. He's just so .
> 
> And the things I'd do to Mercury....



Mercury  

It's all about Laura pek

And I am still waiting for the return of Hellion


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

Well Magneto told Hellion he would be a player in "the next mutant war", which I'm assuming the writers meant "Messiah War"


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2009)

Or the war after Messiah war, remember it is a trilogy


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

well, that's hardly the next war for Magneto, since I assume Messiah War is in th future.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

Magneto wasn;t talking about "his" next war, he was talking generally


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah, apparently M-Day affected the vast majority of the multiverse.  But a couple worlds bounced back rather quickly compared to most, one world simply evolved around what Wanda did and another genetically made more mutants.  And now they're expanding and fighting each other throughout the entire multiverse.  616 is now in both their sights.



With HoM, some later titles, and definitely some What-Ifs, there are more than 1 Wandas in the Marvel multiverse, EACH having with major reality warping powers that are AT VERY, VERY LEAST global in scale. The upper limit being multiversal.

And no fucking cosmic cares because the writers are too damn narrow-minded to care.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2009)

A positive from the Recent X-Factor Events is that, now Siyrin can Get back together with Deadpool


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> A positive from the Recent X-Factor Events is that, now Siyrin can Get back together with Deadpool






Too soon




Also, X-Force was talky talky talky talky, but I give'em brownie points for the twist.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

also, you got to admire the foresight they seem to have planted cypher with.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 29, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Mercury
> 
> It's all about Laura pek
> 
> And I am still waiting for the return of Hellion



Laura is too boring. Do you know the things you could _do_ with Cess? Bah gawd, just focus on that for a while.

And Hellion. In New Mutants I hated him because he was Emma's bitch and in the Hellion's mini thingy he just pissed me off even more. But, ever since around the time Tag went boom he's been cooler, so more Hellion isn't a bad thing right about now.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 29, 2009)

Did anyone care for the new X-Force issue?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Did anyone care for the new X-Force issue?



yes...very much so



> also, you got to admire the foresight they seem to have planted cypher with.


 I Know I do!!:WOW


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2009)

Testament finally ended, brilliant series definitely picking up the HC when it comes out.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2009)

Just read Cable #11, really liked this issue, especially the narrations of Hope.


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Testament finally ended, brilliant series definitely picking up the HC when it comes out.



They really packed the drama in this issue. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



You think Mags and Magda didn't get shot in the end cuz of Mags's mutant ability?  I wish they'd done more with that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 5, 2009)

Slice said:


> Just read Cable #11, really liked this issue, especially the narrations of Hope.



She has a mootant nobility.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 5, 2009)

*X-Men: The Times and Life of Lucas Bishop* is penciled by Larry "the turtle man" Stroman from X-Factor. I'm pretty sure that this is the first time that I've enjoyed a comic book without paying much attention to the artwork. 4/5


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

it was _ok_, wasn't feeling the 1st issue much but I'm hopeful for the mini


but the art of Larry Stroman is *unforgivable*




> You think Mags and Magda didn't get shot in the end cuz of Mags's mutant ability?



one word


DUH


----------



## Sylar (Feb 5, 2009)

Stroman :

F#CKING STROMAN


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> one word
> 
> 
> DUH



It was rhetorical, but thanks for staying consistant.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 6, 2009)

I never knew Bishop was born as a manatee.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 6, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *X-Men: The Times and Life of Lucas Bishop* is penciled by Larry "the turtle man" Stroman from X-Factor. I'm pretty sure that this is the first time that I've enjoyed a comic book without paying much attention to the artwork. 4/5



Same her.  My god that shit was horrendous


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thorn said:


> I never knew Bishop was born as a manatee.


:rofl


Kaze said:


> Same her.  My god that shit was horrendous


I admit on thing, I liked was how the child Bishop imagined the X-Men to appear as him and his family.
*Spoiler*: _ugly art, cool concept_ 






Since he looked up to his father so much he imagined him to be the team leader (Cyclops) and his mother was next in succession (Storm), and he and Shard were Colossus and Nightcrawler respectively. Wolverine was unexplainable and quite lulzy though.


----------



## Slice (Feb 6, 2009)

I might pick this one up. Is it just Bishop backstory or does it tie into the current run of Cable?



LIL_M0 said:


> She has a mootant nobility.



Damn right she has! And keepig in mind that we saw her go from toddler to 7 year old in about 8 Issues we might be able to see it later this year


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> It was rhetorical, but thanks for staying consistant.



you're welcome


----------



## Hellion (Feb 6, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> She has a mootant nobility.



That was pretty luliful.  And when she said dammit and Cable acted like a dad to her 

The thing I like about Cable is the hopelessness I feel when I read it.  When he kept time jumping and things just didn't get any better, I really felt bad for them


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't care how interesting the concepts were

this issue was eye rape


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 6, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> :rofl
> 
> I admit on thing, I liked was how the child Bishop imagined the X-Men to appear as him and his family.
> *Spoiler*: _ugly art, cool concept_
> ...



Damn that is bad. Is it me or does Wolvie look like Monkey King Emna?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 6, 2009)

Naruto in my Bishop


----------



## Hellion (Feb 6, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Laura is too boring. Do you know the things you could _do_ with Cess? Bah gawd, just focus on that for a while.
> 
> And Hellion. In New Mutants I hated him because he was Emma's bitch and in the Hellion's mini thingy he just pissed me off even more. But, ever since around the time Tag went boom he's been cooler, so more Hellion isn't a bad thing right about now.



 we are no longer friends


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 6, 2009)

Kaze said:


> we are no longer friends



What did I say?


And if we're not friends, can we be rivals?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 6, 2009)

You talked smack about the only 2 Marvel characters I am actually a fanboy over 

Also rival's we shall be


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 6, 2009)

Kaze said:


> You talked smack about the only 2 Marvel characters I am actually a fanboy over
> 
> Also rival's we shall be



Is it talking smack if it's true mate? The Laura thing may have been me talking shit, but I stand by my comments on Hellion.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

Slice said:


> I might pick this one up. Is it just Bishop backstory or does it tie into the current run of Cable?


Besides the artwork, the first issue was excellent. It really elaborated on why Bishop hates the baby as much as he does. I would go so far as to saying that this is a necessary read for current Cable fans.


Slice said:


> Damn right she has! And keepig in mind that we saw her go from toddler to 7 year old in about 8 Issues we might be able to see it later this year


by the time Messiah War starts, she's gonna be 35. 


Kaze said:


> That was pretty luliful.  And when she said dammit and Cable acted like a dad to her
> 
> The thing I like about Cable is the hopelessness I feel when I read it.  When he kept time jumping and things just didn't get any better, I really felt bad for them


Yeah. I'm loving this but what I really wanna know is how Deadpool survived (he's coming up within the next 2 issues of Cable).


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

Claremont is picking up where he left off on X-Men back in the 90's.  it will be self contained


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Claremont is picking up where he left off on X-Men back in the 90's.  it will be self contained


Hasn't that always been Claremont's m/o? Writing stories that no one gives a damn about that are eventually written out of continuity, thus making them self contained... like X-23.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2009)

Will Claremont come back to X-form?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

Young X-Men ends with #12
New Mutants takes over, same art as "Worlds Apart"
Wolverine will be retitled "Dark Wolverine" and will be about Daken
X-Force: Sex & Violence miniseries with art by Gabriell Dell'Otto.  will focus on Domino and Wolverine
Claremont picking up where he left off 15 years ago with his X-Men run
Claremont is doing another mini set in the "X-Men: The End" verse
Magic and Magik will be appearing in "X-Infernus"
Uncanny's next arc will feature a "resurrection"
Marvel still has plans for Nightcrawler after he quits
Eternals will eventually guest star in an X-book
Deadpool is alive in Cable's future
Nocture will appear in Exiles
Layla might come back in Factor
Hellion will show up in the Messiah War Prequel
Warlok from Nova id going to be in New Mutants
Wolverine Weapon X will include lots and lots of stabbing
characters will die in the current NYX mini
they might make Storm pregnant
*it's heavily implied that Hope is somehow connected with Jean Grey*
there are no plans for the Maximof twins out of of Might Avengers
Carey is planning a major change for Prof. X and Rogue
no plans for Gambit
Mags will appear in Uncanny





X-Force: Sex & Violence interview





New Mutants interview


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 6, 2009)

What the fuck ever.  I finally get back into YXM....after loving NXM, what the fuck ever.....  Who cares about Cannonball...isnt Sunspot a horsemen?

After reading some comments?  Really Marvel?  It's not even current continuity?  And you can YXM for this?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 6, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hasn't that always been Claremont's m/o? Writing stories that no one gives a damn about that are eventually written out of continuity, thus making them self contained... like X-23.



 Why M0 Why


----------



## Sylar (Feb 6, 2009)

> there are no plans for the Maximof twins out of of Might Avengers



What about X-Factor? 



> it's heavily implied that Hope is somehow connected with Jean Grey







> they might make Storm pregnant



Hope it turns out better than Siryn's. 



> New Mutants takes over



Oh joy.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

> What about X-Factor?


nope

hope has red hair and green eyes, they said that whatever conclusion you're jumping to is probably right


> Hope it turns out better than Siryn's.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Why M0 Why



Why what? You obviously misinterpreted my post. Clairmont's X-23 failed hard. She was written out to behave like a fucking humanoid dog. 

Kyle/ Yost X-23 is quite awesome.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 6, 2009)

Ooooo okay.  Then we cool then


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 6, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hasn't that always been Claremont's m/o? Writing stories that no one gives a damn about that are eventually written out of continuity, thus making them self contained... like X-23.



are u talking about her miniseries?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

Did Claremont write her miniseries? No. He didn't.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 6, 2009)

M0 is talking about Laura's run in Uncanny where she followed Logan around like a sick puppy, tried to kill Bishop, and was basically just a rabid dog for no explicable reason.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

Sylar said:


> M0 is talking about Laura's run in Uncanny where she followed Logan around like a sick puppy, tried to kill Bishop, and was basically just a rabid dog for no explicable reason.



Exactly! 

All dumb Claremont ideas retconned out of existence. She also had a stupid boyfriend and tried to kill some people on Christmas


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 6, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Did Claremont write her miniseries? No. He didn't.



i dont have catalog like memory of who writes what.

what are u talking about ?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 6, 2009)

Just imagine if she did kill Bishop though


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> what are u talking about ?


You must have Sylar on your ignore list or something? The answer is in the post just above yours. 


Kaze said:


> Just imagine if she did kill Bishop though


Then the Cable book would probably suck.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 6, 2009)

But that would mean one less book that Stroman would, and I use this word in the loosest sense of the word, "draw"

So there's that.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah take that M0


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 7, 2009)

I just re-read the whole New Mutants/ Acdemy X comics, and I gotta say, I'm even more pissed that Wind Dancer didn't retain her powers after M-Day.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 7, 2009)

So I hear you guys don't like Wolverine much?



> - How many new Wolverine comics will there be? Thirty.
> Cup of Joe



If you counted all of the Avenger titles, X-Men titles, and his own series, I'm sure it would be close to 30 monthly appearances.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 7, 2009)

Deviate said:


> If you counted all of the Avenger titles, X-Men titles, and his own series, I'm sure it would be close to 30 monthly appearances.



Lets test that theory. 

*Jan 2009
*

Ultimate X-Men (2001) #98 - 'Ultimatum: Part 1'
Ultimatum (2009) #1 - 'Ultimatum: Chapter 1'
Astonishing X-Men: Ghost Boxes (2008) #2
Avengers: The Initiative (2007) #19 - 'V-S Day'
Avengers/Invaders (2008) #6 - 'Man On Fire'
Daredevil (1998) #113 - 'Lady Bullseye: Part 3'
Marvel Legends (2007) #27 - 'Iron Man Vs. The Sentry!'
New Avengers (2005) #47 - 'Secret Invasion!, Part 8'
Secret Invasion (2008) #8
The Astonishing Spider-Man (2007) #46 - 'The War At Home!'
Weapon X: First Class (2009) #1 - 'Part 1: Don't Look Back in Anger'
Wolverine (2003) #69 - 'Old Man Logan: Part 4'
Wolverine and Deadpool (2004) #159 - 'Like Father, Like Son... Daken Attacks!'
Wolverine and Power Pack (2009) #1 - 'A Fight at the Museum'
Wolverine: Agent of Atlas (2009) #2 - 'Part 2'
Wolverine: Agent of Atlas (2009) #3 - 'Part 3'
Wolverine: Chop Shop (2009) #1
Wolverine: Origins (2006) #30 - 'Original Sin: Part 5'
X-Force (2008) TPB vol. 01 - 'Angels and Demons'
X-Men: Legacy (2008) #218 - 'Original Sin: Part 4'
X-Men: Manifest Destiny (2008) #3
Including all of the variant covers and 2nd printings, it'd amount to 28. January must've been a slow month...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Bishop's issue made me happy they're using the Summer's Rebellion continuity and that the turtleman is defenitly too busy to go back to X-Factor.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 7, 2009)

Why can't Stroman do a book no one reads like Black Panther or Exiles?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

looooooooooooooooooooooooool

the guy who got brutally murdered in Agents of Atlas made an appearance in an X-Book and their portrayal of him are completely contradictory.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> looooooooooooooooooooooooool
> 
> the guy who got brutally murdered in Agents of Atlas made an appearance in an X-Book and their portrayal of him are completely contradictory.



That's what we have editors for.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2009)

lol, fastball special.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 11, 2009)

That better be in the comic.  Like...I hate Wolverine, but seeing a god FBspecial him....damn you Marvel.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2009)

Wolverine: Manifest Destiny fucking rocked.  Aaron actually makes me a story about 616 Wolverine cool and interesting.


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 12, 2009)

Meanwhile...I got virtually nothing out of X-Men Origins: Sabretooth.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 12, 2009)

That was a horrible Origin tale.  We learn nothing about Sabretooth.  They just repeated what has been told before


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 12, 2009)

The first eight pages or so were alright, and heading in an interesting direction. Then the rest of it was essentially a CliffsNotes version of Sabretooth and Wolverine's past encounters.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah.  I hate it turned into another Logan story.  I really wanted to see Why sabretooth was who he was.  But we just get a very weak connection to birthdays

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2009)

X-Infernus lives up to it's name, for all that is worth.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 12, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Wolverine: Manifest Destiny fucking rocked.  Aaron actually makes me a story about 616 Wolverine cool and interesting.



This, I agree with.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 12, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Yeah.  I hate it turned into another Logan story.  I really wanted to see Why sabretooth was who he was.  But we just get a very weak connection to birthdays



Is it bad that when he and his bro fought over the kids birthday pie that I laughed my ass off?



rocklee0036 said:


> The first eight pages or so were alright, and heading in an interesting direction. Then the rest of it was essentially a CliffsNotes version of Sabretooth and Wolverine's past encounters.



I hope Colossus: Origins is better.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 12, 2009)

Colossus: Origins is way better.  I amjust pissed that they didn't explain why he killed hi bro


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2009)

you know, I think I would enjoy Wolverine a lot more if all his titles were cancelled and only Aaron wrote him.  hell he could maybe even become a favorite


----------



## Hellion (Feb 12, 2009)

Thats the guy that did capture mystique right?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2009)

yes                     .


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 12, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you know, I think I would enjoy Wolverine a lot more if all his titles were cancelled and only Aaron wrote him.  hell he could maybe even become a favorite



Is Old Man Logan not doing it for you? 

I wouldn't mind if they stopped with the constant Wolverine one-shots and mini-series. Get rid of Wolverine Origins. Stop making one-shots. Stop the guest appearances/crossovers. Draw attention away from him in Astonishing and Uncanny. I could bare him in his own series and New Avengers. The rest I would do absolutely fine without.


*Edit:* X-Force is OK too.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2009)

OML is limited and alternate reality. Also, X-Force, Astonishing Uncanny and avengers aren't exactly his titles..
Though I'm surprised Marvel hasn't changed their company name to "Snikt and the superheroes."


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 12, 2009)

OML is taking place within the main series. Although it is an alternate reality story, it is still part of Wolverine v3. I never said the rest were his titles, but he does appear in most of them, consistently, if not constantly. Of all of them, New Avengers and X-Force are the limits of my patience with the character. The main X-men titles could stand to go without him from time to time.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 12, 2009)

So whats going to become of the events at the end of Wolverine: Manifest Destiny?

I also agree with canceling Wolverine: Origins.  I haven't liked that comic and hated Daken.  I think they should decrease his appearances in team books, but keep the one-shots coming.  I've viewed them as, basically, the real Wolverine.  He show cases his skills and doesn't have the CW healing factor.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2009)

Origins MUST go, it's redundant.

Jason Aaron is an INFINITELY better writter and is doing the Weapon X ongoing which follows his origin.  and Way is going to take over the main Wolverine book and make it all about Daken.

ORIGINS. IS. USELESS.



> Is Old Man Logan not doing it for you?


Elseworlds don't count


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 12, 2009)

I feel sorry for people who try to document Wolverine's history.

uncannyxmen.net will never have it done.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 12, 2009)

???? - Born

19something - Weapon X

Later - Joined the Avengers


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2009)

What Origins should have been was "Wolverine: Confidential", instead of the pointless garbage Way put on us.  that would negate all the one-shots and minis that always come out.  

anyways, I'll at least be halfway optimistic about Weapon X.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 12, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Colossus: Origins is way better.  I amjust pissed that they didn't explain why he killed hi bro



It's already out?

Hmmm


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2009)

Only thing i enjoyed in origins was the Deadpool crossover arc (but just because i love Deadpools insanity) other than that i could not care less.
In the 90s i used to love Wolverine - he was my favorite character - but today the guy is in two out of three  Marvel books.

I just read X-Infernus 3, they even send him to limbo. By now they should know that he is not that resistant to magic.

On the other hand i really enjoy his one shots (flies to a spider, chop shop) when hes out there killing some dudes and beeing totally badass.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2009)

I enjoyed his small crowning moment of awesomeness.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 13, 2009)

Wolverine is omnipresent. Even in comics where you don't see him.


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2009)

They should limit him to "Uncanny" (supporting role), his one shots, maybe New Avengers and the X-Force. But on second thought he could even leave X-force, as long as there is Laura on panel i completely forget he's even in that book.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Feb 14, 2009)

Old Man Logan is awesome! When does the next issue come out?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2009)

february 30


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

> *RUNAWAYS #10
> Written by CHRISTOPHER YOST & JAMES ASMUS
> Pencils by SARA PICHELLI & EMMA RIOS
> Cover by DAVID LAFUENTE*
> ...


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 16, 2009)

Oy.  That's one of many storylines that need to be retired posthaste.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

> *CABLE #14
> Written by DUANE SWIERCZYNSKI
> Art & 50/50 Cover by ARIEL OLIVETTI
> 50/50 Variant Cover by KAARE ANDREWS
> ...









> *X-FORCE #15
> Written by CRAIG KYLE & CHRISTOPHER YOST
> Pencils & Cover by CLAYTON CRAIN
> Variant Cover by KAARE ANDREWS
> ...









> *X-MEN: FUTURE HISTORY – THE MESSIAH WAR SOURCEBOOK
> Written by JOHN RHETT THOMAS & JEPH YORK
> Cover by Ariel Olivetti*
> The Messiah War has been raging since the conclusion of MESSIAH COMPLEX, the storyline that critics and fans agree was the X-event of the decade! Now, it all comes to a blistering conclusion in the awesome crossover that unites Cable and X-Force against the toughest foes the future can throw at them! The MESSIAH WAR HANDBOOK will cross all the timelines we have to in order to introduce you to the bad guys; take you inside the motives of the major players; and highlight their strengths, weaknesses, strategies and weapons: It's the intelligence briefing you'll need to take part in the war! In short, we're gonna be strapping a mutant baby to your chest and saying, "Go get 'em, soldier!" Are you ready to join the few and the proud in the final fight for mutant survival? Plus: Get the inside scoop from the creators themselves: MESSIAH WAR architects Duane Swierczynski, Christopher Yost and Craig Kyle; and the awesome art combo of Ariel Olivetti and Clayton Crain!
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2009)

What? No. It's molly hayes TTM! That needs to came out now. And she needs to punch someone in the groin.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 16, 2009)

> And if that?s not enough, an old ? some might say ancient ? enemy of the X-Men has reared his ugly head one last time?





> And the choice Archangel makes will change everything.





> Now, it all comes to a blistering conclusion in the awesome crossover that unites Cable and X-Force against the toughest foes the future can throw at them!



I'm going to guess this is the return of Apocalypse.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 16, 2009)

Holy crap at the X-Force 15 cover. Its been a while since psychotic Cable showed up.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2009)

Consider yourself, termiNATEd (yeah, I went there, shoot me)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

Stryfe returns. . . nothing like the good ol' days.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh hey, last time this happened I got tired of comics.  Ok, this time I'm onboard for Stryfe.  Bett er or worse.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2009)

Also, Molly's transformer's or whatever it is helmet counfouds me.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

she's wearing a regular helmet and it holding something with her hand.  she's resting her hand on his heltmet


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds reasonable. When is it due?


----------



## Deviate (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks like she's wearing a Gundam styled helmet.


----------



## shit (Feb 19, 2009)

New X-Factor 10000% guaranteed to make Banhammer jizz in his pants.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2009)

oh my god *IT's GODZILLA*


----------



## Sylar (Feb 20, 2009)

I like how no one mentions that Dust dying is COMPLETELY Magma's fault.


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2009)

I make it a point not to get attached to any of the Young X-Men since they're first up on the fodder train.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I make it a point not to get attached to any of the Young X-Men since they're first up on the fodder train.


 Seriously.  One of the reasons I can't really enjoy YXM/NXM/New Mutants/Disposable Mutants is because of that.  Can't we just kill Wlverine and spend ALL that writing effort on other things?

Yeah...silly me.  I know.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 20, 2009)

Dust!!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

hey has Yost *ever* done anything not X related?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I like how no one mentions that Dust dying is COMPLETELY Magma's fault.



the writer has been a loeb level of fail since issue one.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I like how no one mentions that *Dust dying* is COMPLETELY Magma's fault.



Wait.....WHAT??!??!

Dust is dead? When did this fail happen?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2009)

it's been stenching the place for a while now


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2009)

what I don't get is this random pages of fat old emma and fried wolves.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

Dammit....I need to get caught up on Young X Men. Next thing you know you guys'll be telling me that Rockslide or Prodigy are dead and then I'd have to quit reading X Men althogether


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2009)

Wasn't Dust like Marvel's ONLY middle eastern superhero?





lol


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 21, 2009)

So Daken is Romulus. 

Why the shit am I still reading Wolverine: Origins?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Wasn't Dust like Marvel's ONLY middle eastern superhero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



only one that got anything more than the hexa-yearly cameo, that jewish woman that I don't remember ever hearing about.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> So Daken is Romulus.
> 
> Why the shit am I still reading Wolverine: Origins?


I haven't read it...so...what?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2009)

of course, it makes complete sense, daken was ploting to fuck with and wolverine killing his mother when he used to be older.


Wait what? Is there time traveling or dimensional crap?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2009)

or is this something lame like brainwashing?


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 21, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I haven't read it...so...what?


Romulus is the new shady big bad for Wolverine in the Origins series. Of who Wolverine has flash memories of from the Roman era(even though Logan isn't that old). And Daken also has memories of Romulus recruiting him.

And now Daken, who's probably like 40ish now, just told Cypher(before killing him) that he is Romulus. 

The plus: emotion manipulation is a cool ability. Even on a crap character like Daken.


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> New X-Factor 10000% guaranteed to make Banhammer jizz in his pants.



Dont know about him, but i did!

Poor Madrox, his life is just totally fucked up right now 



Also, Wolvie: Origins, i read the crossover with deadpool and it was awesome after that i read one more issue and it was shitty, then dropped the series.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> only one that got anything more than the hexa-yearly cameo, that jewish woman that I don't remember ever hearing about.



You mean Sabra, she was in one of old Marvel handbooks, it said she fought the Hulk apparently, though I could never find the issue, I know she came back around Civil War though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2009)

If only Wolverine Origins was cancelled. . . do we read need another ON-GOING for "I'm-everywhere" Wolverine?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> New X-Factor 10000% guaranteed to make Banhammer jizz in his pants.



No way, what could possibly reach the levels of last issues bucketcuming?

*goes check it out*

Oh


my



Ggggg


----------



## Sylar (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome as the ending was, I called it awhile ago.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 21, 2009)

Daken is being written very well in Dark Avengers, IMHO. Why? Because he barely says anything and he's wearing Wolverine's coolest costume. The lines he does have are loled filled. Like Daken asking Sentry what the fuck is exactly wrong with him.


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> No way, what could possibly reach the levels of last issues bucketcuming?
> 
> *goes check it out*
> 
> ...




This just about sums it up.

Issue 39 and 40 so far remind me that right now nothing in the MU is as good and interesting as the X-Factor.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 21, 2009)

X-Factor. HOLY FUCK. I came. 

Give Peter David an award. Give him Amazing Spider-Man and Mighty Avengers. This man knows how to write comics. 

The reveal at the end was epic (although I know ONE person who will vomit at this reveal).


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2009)

The whole issue was epic. He makes you care for the characters, Jamie just acts human and understandable. This is not your "everything happy" comic book, Jamie is at a new low in his life, everything is taken away from him, he sees no way out.

The ending is a great bonus, but what makes this issue really outstanding (at least for me) is how it portraits how Jamie tries to make things right talking to the one guy he thinks can understand him - himself.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 21, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Romulus is the new shady big bad for Wolverine in the Origins series. Of who Wolverine has flash memories of from the Roman era(even though Logan isn't that old). And Daken also has memories of Romulus recruiting him.
> 
> And now Daken, who's probably like 40ish now, just told Cypher(before killing him) that he is Romulus.



This sounds awful.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Awesome as the ending was, I called it awhile ago.



What? No, didn't I do that?

Still


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2009)

I was a bit confused by that whole scene, I thought he was saying that he knew where Romulus was and was going to kill and replace him.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's me normal as usual 

here's me not giving a flying fuck about all things wolverine's retarded emo son or all things wolverine that aren't old man logan and maybe x-infernus

Notice any difrence?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2009)

I stand by my opinion that Wolverine: Manifest Destiny = awesome


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2009)

Isn't it also over?
And about time they adressed to the other of the many factions of San Francisco.

For me, it was good, because it felt like it was in Iron Fist's world, but not something I needed to see wolverine do.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2009)

NYX tries and fails too hard at being runaways.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 21, 2009)

I stopped reading after the first issue. I guess it continues to fail.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2009)

well, I sort of liked-ish the first volume. Loved Kiddie's powers. Second issue, not so much. Like I ssaid, tries and fails too hard at being Runaways around the end.
everywhere else is just a mutant ghetto supahero story to wich I'm just not their target audience.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm enjoying NYX. I enjoyed the first series.

The second, could be better, but it could be a whole lot more disappointing.


----------



## shit (Feb 22, 2009)

lolz

I'm really happy I didn't spoil X-Factor here this week.

... even tho it did take you guys like a week to finally read it.


----------



## Slice (Feb 22, 2009)

I prefer my X-Factor spoilerfree, especially because of the fact that it is a pain in the ass finding new comics here in my region.

I have to drive to the next bigger city to a shop that has US imports of comics. 

or download them but that would be wrong and could take as long as waiting for the import until the issue is scanned


----------



## mow (Feb 22, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> So Daken is Romulus.
> 
> Why the shit am I still reading Wolverine: Origins?



Thank you.

From the bottom of my heart, thank you. You just saved me at least an hour or so of d/l, and trying to catch up with W to see if Romulus was ever revealed at the home it might actually be a decent twist.

here, have some rep to inflate your e-penis


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 22, 2009)

To be fair, I did like the Deadpool attacking Wolverine issues.

And  at X-Factor. Those last two issues... wow. Stunning, to say the least.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah after rereading the issue (damn you for making me do that), I still think Daken is not infact Romulus, but he has an idea where he is and wasn't willing to let Cyber tag along.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 22, 2009)

Romulus revealed to be Daken's twin brother.

His CLONED twin brother.

Work that out. :ho


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2009)

X-23 is a transexual?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2009)

Probably. Jailbate that can permanently regenerate her himen is too good to be true.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Probably. Jail*bate* that can permanently regenerate her himen is too good to be true.


 
Is it now?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2009)

Did you just neg me for a typo?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Did you just neg me for a typo?


2. And that skeevy joke.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah after rereading the issue (damn you for making me do that), I still think Daken is not infact Romulus, but he has an idea where he is and wasn't willing to let Cyber tag along.



Could it be that Daken is the _new_ Romulus?  He just sort of took over what ever the hell Romulus did?


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Probably. Jailbate that can permanently regenerate her himen is too good to be true.



That is just plain wrong!



Kilowog said:


> X-23 is a transexual?



Isnt she technically his aunt, not his sister?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2009)

Is it? Or is it just plain right? :ho



What? She did used to be a ho, what's the big whoop?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> What? She did used to be a ho, what's the big whoop?


I was trying so hard to for get that.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I was trying so hard to for get that.


 
I actually had forgotten that.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 23, 2009)

NYX = noncanon 

IT. NEVER. HAPPENED.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, it was written by Quesada, so I guess you're right.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 23, 2009)

Damn right! 

Crap! I wanna read the nex X-Factor but I forgot to bring my flash drive to the library... 

and on a totally unrelated note


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2009)

Sylar said:


> NYX = noncanon
> 
> IT. NEVER. HAPPENED.



^ This

I only bought it because it said that Laura was in it.

It turned out i totally hated what they did to her in this story. 

[/Fanboymode]


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2009)

nhehn. Scratch it to yet another crazy frun away female omni-presence gone wrong wolverine clone that is not Laura


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2009)

> Could it be that Daken is the new Romulus? He just sort of took over what ever the hell Romulus did?


I'm guessing that's what he _wants_, but in order to do so he'd have to kill the 1st Romulus


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2009)

Next thing we know: Romulus behind X-23's origin.


----------



## shit (Feb 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> No way, what could possibly reach the levels of last issues bucketcuming?
> 
> *goes check it out*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylar (Feb 23, 2009)

They'd better not retcon Laura's origins and have Daken be responisble for it. 

It'd be like retconning Annihilation so that Sentry was involved.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 24, 2009)

Man the Mastermold in Wolverine and the X-Men is crazy powerful.  It actually made me uncomfortable


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2009)

Sylar said:


> They'd better not retcon Laura's origins and have Daken be responisble for it.
> 
> It'd be like retconning Annihilation so that Sentry was involved.



I wouldn't be surprised at the former.

The latter. . . I don't think they're dumb enough to do that. But I have been proven wrong before.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2009)

Daken wanted a sister, Romulus made X-23.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2009)

Ah, I see.

*i*c*st.*


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 24, 2009)

just came to say that new x-men is rly good if any1 hasnt read it u should read it


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> oh my god *IT's GODZILLA*



does no one read Uncanny?


----------



## Slice (Feb 24, 2009)

I havent read Uncanny in months (with the exception of the Dark Reign tie in Annual)  since it was kinda pale and boring. Is it any good right now?

IMO X-Men was on its best during the New-Xmen series, but after they discontinued that it went downhill. (Not to forget the "Greg Land draws young and innocent Pixie like a porn star" incident)


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2009)

The anual about emma and namor was good.
The new x-men had good chars and stories, but I don't know, I think they were missing something these new have.
Of course, in exchange, uncanny x-men these days, sometimes lacks good characters and good stories.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 24, 2009)

Poor little Pixie. 

Will she ever get her soul back? Will she ever get Neziho to like her? Will she ever escape from being the team's 'Kitty'? Will she ever get an artist that remembers she's 15?


----------



## herczeg (Feb 24, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Will she ever get an artist that remembers she's 15?



dude have you seen any fifteen year old chick lately?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

> Is it any good right now?


what part of GODZILLA do you not fucking understand?


----------



## Slice (Feb 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> what part of GODZILLA do you not fucking understand?









Marvel trying to win more readers in Japan?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 25, 2009)

herczeg said:


> dude have you seen any fifteen year old chick lately?



My thought exactly. 

So I just got caught up with Young X Men and it has failed me deeply. Yes there is some Rockslide and some Dust, which is always good in my book, but NO FUCKING MERCURY?!?! This is something I cannot forgive.

And is it me or did they make Dani and Magma a bit.....cruel when the guys thought they were evil? I mean, Dani held a blind chick at gun point for Christ's sake, and Magma basiclly killed Dust.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 25, 2009)

And everybody just forgets that Magma is the one who killed Dust to boot.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 25, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> My thought exactly.
> 
> So I just got caught up with Young X Men and it has failed me deeply. Yes there is some Rockslide and some Dust, which is always good in my book, but NO FUCKING MERCURY?!?! This is something I cannot forgive.
> 
> And is it me or did they make Dani and Magma a bit.....cruel when the guys thought they were evil? I mean, Dani held a blind chick at gun point for Christ's sake, and Magma basiclly killed Dust.


All X-books fail me to some degree since I have yet to see Hellion 


Sylar said:


> And everybody just forgets that Magma is the one who killed Dust to boot.



I actually did


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 25, 2009)

Slice said:


> Marvel trying to win more readers in Japan?



I wished Godzilla came back to kick more Marvel ass.


----------



## shit (Feb 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> does no one read Uncanny?



 no

Not until Magneto graces its pages again.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah what the hell is up with that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 25, 2009)

Deviate said:


> X-Factor. HOLY FUCK. I came.
> 
> Give Peter David an award. Give him Amazing Spider-Man and Mighty Avengers. This man knows how to write comics.
> 
> The reveal at the end was epic (although I know ONE person who will vomit at this reveal).


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

Uncanny has been on a slight upcurb, you can tell that Fraction is doing most of the writting now and that is certaintly making it much better in terms of quality.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 25, 2009)

Kaze said:


> All X-books fail me to some degree since I have yet to see Hellion


Screw Hellion. He's had my hate ever since he was Emma's lapdog.


Sylar said:


> And everybody just forgets that Magma is the one who killed Dust to boot.



I'll never forget...or forgive!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 25, 2009)

Did anyone read Wolverine: Origins?

Like, what the bloody fuck?


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 25, 2009)

Slice said:


> Marvel trying to win more readers in Japan?



Well, they already have me. But the Godzilla wasn't so much as awesome as just lulzy. Maybe I've watched too many Godzilla movies or maybe its because it happened in Uncanny X-Men, but when I reached that page I just chuckled a bit and then went "meh".



Comic Book Guy said:


> Did anyone read Wolverine: Origins?
> 
> Like, what the bloody fuck?


Lemme guess: Romulus is Logan's father's mother's brother's son's pet's favorite buddy who has been reincarnated as Daken's clone?


----------



## Slice (Feb 25, 2009)

Reading the nex X-Force i somehow had to think about this


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

what's the big deal with the end?  Laura has a healing factor and Warren got his armor up.  they're obviously going to live without any major consequences


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 26, 2009)

@Wolverine Origins: Still reading it.  But this new direction is cracking me up. Apparently the X-Verse isn't satisfied with a massive Summers family, we need a Logan family too. And the plan for Daken is bad enough a retard could see the problem with it right away. 

Apparently it is possible for other professional comic book writers to be almost as bad as Loeb is.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2009)

magma killing dust is about as believable as St Jhon actually raping Valkyrie.


----------



## mow (Feb 26, 2009)

a porno in that name sake could sell billions


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2009)

wait didn't Dust appear in the new X-Force?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, but she is also talking to Peirce so this takes place before, the last issue of YX. However Force did show that Pierce was transmitting data to Bastion


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> @Wolverine Origins: Still reading it.  But this new direction is cracking me up. Apparently the X-Verse isn't satisfied with a massive Summers family, we need a Logan family too. And the plan for Daken is bad enough a retard could see the problem with it right away.
> 
> Apparently it is possible for other professional comic book writers to be almost as bad as Loeb is.



Everything has to be one big, fucking conspiracy.

As I said earlier somewhere here, I feel sorry for those who tries to document Wolverine's history.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2009)

I like it how Ciclops has trouble telling beast he's giving the time machines to the regen's. I mean, what's the big whoop? It's not like he's telling him they're there to either rescue or kill cable.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 26, 2009)

Because nobody else knows about X-Force.

Its Cyclops secret kill squad.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah, well, aint he a big bad villan, wonder why wasn't he called for Dark Reign.
Power corrupts and all.
But the criteria of selection seems simple enough, they heal, so their bodies won't die of time traveling stress, whomever dosen't just heal themselves are not in the force anyway.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 26, 2009)

edit:

Er...this is an X-men "manga"...written and developed in the US by Americans with an artist from Singapore.

It seems they've learned zero lessons from their Tsunami line.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

actually, that has amazing potential. Needs to be done very right though, and by that, I don't mean just add tipical japanese phelobotonium (aka, Chakra, reiatsu, ki, soul wave, dying will flame, etc...)


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

also, they would have to do something utterly impossible for them, and that is making girls the most powerfull and effective members (wolverine excluded)


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> also, they would have to do something utterly impossible for them, and that is making *girls the most powerfull and effective* members (wolverine excluded)



Put your pajamas on.  Ya dreaming.  Wait...is that a male phoenix?  Did they turn cyclops into a girl?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2009)

I liked part of the Tsunami line


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2009)

But will it be written well?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Put your pajamas on.  Ya dreaming.  Wait...is that a male phoenix?  Did they turn cyclops into a girl?



Emma Storm Sage Rogue Jean Grey Rachel Grey Dust Cecily X-23 the list goes on. The finest are teh boobs.



Also, they're forbiden of making Northstar an Okama. I will be angry for that.


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 28, 2009)

So are we to believe Romulus created Wolverine to kill superheroes, which lead to Wolverine breaking free, which lead to Romulus using Daken as a weapon to kill Wolverine, which is why Daken joined the Avengers, in order to get Cyclop's attention, so that Cyclops would bring the Muramasa blade out into the open, so Daken could take it from him, and use the metal from the sword to bond it to his claws to be able to kill Wolverine?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2009)

filler post


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2009)

so according to Matt Fraction, the "Godzilla" from Uncanny is called "Leviathon" and is female (I asked him on the Marvel panel of WC)


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> So are we to believe Romulus created Wolverine to kill superheroes, which lead to Wolverine breaking free, which lead to Romulus using Daken as a weapon to kill Wolverine, which is why Daken joined the Avengers, in order to get Cyclop's attention, so that Cyclops would bring the Muramasa blade out into the open, so Daken could take it from him, and use the metal from the sword to bond it to his claws to be able to kill Wolverine?



wait what?


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 28, 2009)

^I said the same thing.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 1, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> So are we to believe Romulus created Wolverine to kill superheroes, which lead to Wolverine breaking free, which lead to Romulus using Daken as a weapon to kill Wolverine, which is why Daken joined the Avengers, in order to get Cyclop's attention, so that Cyclops would bring the Muramasa blade out into the open, so Daken could take it from him, and use the metal from the sword to bond it to his claws to be able to kill Wolverine?



The logic train isn't really all that bad. Disregard all the bullshit storytelling that led to this.
A)Wolverine was made to be indestructible. The entire thing is overkill unless he was supposed to go after superhuman-like targets.
B)Wolverine got away. And if Romulus wanted a weapon to point at superhuman targets, he would just make another one. 
C)The new weapon would have to be able to overcome the previous weapon else the new weapon would just be killed.

How Daken knows Cyclops has the Murasama blade, or why Romulus didn't just bond Adamantium to Daken's bones, or why Daken didn't just use the trust he was gaining to make his way into the X-Men headquarters to get the sword is where it fracks up. Oh. And the bloody fact that bonding the Muramasa metal would nullify Daken's regen.

Meh.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 1, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> So are we to believe Romulus created Wolverine to kill superheroes, which lead to Wolverine breaking free, which lead to Romulus using Daken as a weapon to kill Wolverine, which is why Daken joined the Avengers, in order to get Cyclop's attention, so that Cyclops would bring the Muramasa blade out into the open, so Daken could take it from him, and use the metal from the sword to bond it to his claws to be able to kill Wolverine?






Bergelmir said:


> The logic train isn't really all that bad. Disregard all the bullshit storytelling that led to this.
> A)Wolverine was made to be indestructible. The entire thing is overkill unless he was supposed to go after superhuman-like targets.
> B)Wolverine got away. And if Romulus wanted a weapon to point at superhuman targets, he would just make another one.
> C)The new weapon would have to be able to overcome the previous weapon else the new weapon would just be killed.
> ...



Durh... damn my brain hurts just reading this, the Wolverine story arc sounds like a  trainwreck


----------



## Slice (Mar 1, 2009)

The whole "Origins" run so far is one _massive_ trainwreck.

(Not counting the Deadpool issues, they did not even have to run under the "Origins" banner until Daken popped in)


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2009)

wasn't that the first time we saw the infamous Pool-O-Vision?


----------



## Slice (Mar 1, 2009)

I dont know if it was the first time, but it had that grat panel where he sees Wolverine as that strange guy wearing a cowboy hat with 3 spoons in each hand


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

They could have explored Wolverine's origin in his already-present on-going title, not make an entirely new on-going.


----------



## Slice (Mar 1, 2009)

At least that made room for "Old man Logan" in the regular series


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 1, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> So are we to believe Romulus created Wolverine to kill superheroes, which lead to Wolverine breaking free, which lead to Romulus using Daken as a weapon to kill Wolverine, which is why Daken joined the Avengers, in order to get Cyclop's attention, so that Cyclops would bring the Muramasa blade out into the open, *so Daken could take it from him, and use the metal from the sword to bond it to his claws to be able to kill Wolverine?*



I got the same notion from reading Origins.  But the bonded part brings up a question.  Would bonding the blade to his claws be a bad idea?  Each time the claws come out the cut tissue and break the skin, and that blade prevents him from healing.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

this is a *REAL cover*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

Cyclops looks damn awkward.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 1, 2009)

God I hope that means Cyclops gets ripped in half...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

but then Warren Ellis would have to kill Matt Fraction.  (Ellis is a Cyke fanboy)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 1, 2009)

Osborn's about to pull a Bane isn't he, he's gonna snap Cyclops' spine like a twig .


----------



## shit (Mar 1, 2009)

Misleading and controversial cover is interesting but probably unaccurate.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2009)

and then namor cames and punches his brain out.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2009)

you don't go after a guy who has three or four members of his team that make the sentry look like a piker unless you're pretty sure you're going to win.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

filler post


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

the Dark Avengers/Uncanny X-Men crossover will be 6 issues long.  2 in DA, 2 in UXM and 2 one-shots

Fraction will be writting the whole thing, with Bendis "advising"


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2009)

'd like him to advise having Hawkeye shoot Bobby Drake just to have mistique blow his nuts in the stark tower disguised as puf&fresh man.


----------



## shit (Mar 1, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> 'd like him to advise having Hawkeye shoot Bobby Drake just to have mistique blow his nuts in the stark tower disguised as puf&fresh man.



sounds like something you'd advise


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh God, yes, the fun times I would have by making Emma fuck with Bullseye's head. Mistique beating Daken and then saying something like "You're nothing like your daddy" (Or maybe X-23 ) Pixie stabing moonstone in the face, and while the cucko's call for storm's help, she hits Venom with a hige lightningbolt from across the planet.
The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 1, 2009)

And then Sentry rips all the X-Men's heads off.


----------



## shit (Mar 1, 2009)

lolz, X-Men are the most powerful team on Earth. That's the reason Avengers had to adopt Sentry and pay Wolverine over-time. Iron Man or Patriot just ain't as snazzy a concept as he used to be. He's really just a streamlined sentinel, and X-Men pwn sentinels for morning Danger Room exercise.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2009)

Too see it was Genjutsu by Emma, who activates the mind bomb she left there when she first woke him from a coma.
Then Bobby, who'se amount of heads you rip is kind of meaningless, freezes the pee in his dick down to absolute zero and breaks it off.


Or Emma just shows up a picture of a black blob and the sentry wil go "The Voooid, the vooooid!"


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

oh and Fraction pretty much revealed that Angel goes Archangel and beats up Godzilla Leviathon and that alerts Beast to the existance of X-Force.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2009)

beast dosen't want to know.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

well he can;t very well NOT look at a flying demon mutant robot thing beating up a female godzilla


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2009)

I can't argue that.


----------



## Slice (Mar 2, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Or Emma just shows up a picture of a black blob and the sentry wil go "The Voooid, the vooooid!"



*please let it happen *please let it happen *please let it happen


Also Beast knowing about the X-Force, i think he will take the way Fox did in Nolans first Batman "The less i know, the less i have to lie when someone asks me about it".


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 2, 2009)

So me and my pal had a debate over this the other day I would like to bring it here.

Out of all the X Men(unoffical or official, alive or dead, powered or de-powered), who has the lamest powers?

My vote is for either Tag or Wallflower. "Tag, your it!" Lame


----------



## Hellion (Mar 2, 2009)

Jubilee


----------



## Slice (Mar 2, 2009)

- Jazz (Is blue)
- Beak (Beak and feathers, can't even fly)
- Guy that roots himself in when he sleeps
- Girl that can only eat insects
- Woman that sleeps in a strange bubble
- Woman that covers herself in flames - but is not fireproof

the list goes on and on 

But Wallflower? That power is not lame it is incredibly powerful.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 2, 2009)

Cypher.  That was decided long ago.

And if you think Wallflower's power is lame, you didn't read the House of M New X-Men....


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 2, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Cypher.  That was decided long ago.
> 
> And if you think Wallflower's power is lame, you didn't read the House of M New X-Men....



What're you talking about? Cypher's power wasn't lame. It just wasn't a combat ability. 

The lamest power has to be Jazz from District X. His power? Blue skin. 

Eye-Scream also had a pretty lame power. He turned into any flavor of ice-cream he wanted to turn into. Heh. His only worth is to be eaten by someone.

Or Irina from New X-Men. Her power was to have 3 mouths...


----------



## shit (Mar 2, 2009)

This conversation reminds me why I'm a fan of Scarlet Witch.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 2, 2009)

Cypher in this day and age near rules the damn world.  You can deus ex machina him by adding language to anything.  The language of magic, he knows magic.  The language of nature, elements.  Etc and so forth.  Man, it is so not the 80s/90s.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 2, 2009)

Hummmm. When you put it like that, he may have very well had the potential to be another Scarlet Witch(without the insanity). The language of magic + the language of the universe.


----------



## Slice (Mar 2, 2009)

For years people talked shit about Cipher because he was so useless in a fight.

My answer was always:


Picture Cyclops and Cipher in a game, whoever takes down a Sentinel first wins.

Then repeat the game this time, whoever makes more money or gathers more information about something.

And now think about which of these situations occurs more frequently!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 2, 2009)

Slice said:


> But Wallflower? That power is not lame it is incredibly powerful.





EvilMoogle said:


> And if you think Wallflower's power is lame, you didn't read the House of M New X-Men....



I have read it and I stand by my statement I was pissed that she kept her fail powers and Wind Dancer lost hers(no justice I tells ya)

I also didn't vote for Jazz because until I read the 198 Files I thought he had some other power that he hadn't used. Clearly I was wrong. And that one chick with the hair, the one Mr. M got nasty with....can her hair do stuff? Or is it just.....long and shit?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2009)

did nobody read ultimate galaktus? There's a people who speaks by making pico-holes in time stream, others by shifting gravity, and others with sunflares.

also, the lamest mutant ever huh?
Ink. No arguments.
The guy whose power was to be to be a skeleton covered with wax?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 2, 2009)

Slice said:


> - Jazz (Is blue)
> - Beak (Beak and feathers, can't even fly)
> - Guy that roots himself in when he sleeps
> - Girl that can only eat insects
> ...




I really dislike both Wallflower and "wind chick" (her name escapes me at the moment). 


Banhammer said:


> did nobody read ultimate galaktus? There's a people who speaks by making pico-holes in time stream, others by shifting gravity, and others with sunflares.
> 
> also, the lamest mutant ever huh?
> Ink. No arguments.
> The guy whose power was to be to be a skeleton covered with wax?


But Ink isn't a mutant.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 2, 2009)

No, the lamest mutant has to be Tag.....


......your it!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 2, 2009)

I liked Tags personality, but you're right his powers were number one one teh suck list.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I really dislike both Wallflower and "wind chick" (her name escapes me at the moment).


Sofia Mantega. wich is spanish for butter.


> But Ink isn't a mutant.


Exactly . A mutant who is not a mutant has the ability to be an unlikable asshole and to get the superpower of the tatoo he has on.
yeah, tatoos, on a dick. Now that promovse both a good example, and tolercan for body art.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2009)

Also, the ability to instant cast Fear and Taunt on self and others is not a bad power.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I really dislike both Wallflower and "wind chick" (her name escapes me at the moment).


You leave Wind Dancer alone. How is summoning razor wind not awesome as hell. She coulda been like Fujin from MK


----------



## Sylar (Mar 2, 2009)

Except she joined the New Warriors after the Decimation so that pretty much automatically makes her complete fail just like everyone who has ever been a New Warrior.

Hell the only ones who've escaped from the fail that comes from being a New Warrior are Nova who saved universe twice like a badass, Penance (yeah yeah make the emo jokes but his Relentless series was awesome and you know it), and it looks like Darkhawk is going to get away too depending on how he fairs in War of the Kings.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2009)

but robbie was such failure when he was a new warrior. Horrible failure. His whole penance persona is the hate the redemption and the change from that character. I don't think penance should count.
Then again, I also don't think jubilee is fail.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 4, 2009)

See what fucking WOlverine does for you?  Nothing good.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 5, 2009)

> And, to answer, Anyone else reading it? in regards to the Brubaker/Fraction Uncanny, I eventually caught up on Brubaker's solo run, but bailed quickly on the joint effort. I believe it was the *bit where the young white fellow sits down to explain to his colleagues and longtime friends (Vietnamese and Native American) voting discrimination and racial politics, while they smile and nod, possibly in pseudo-relevant cultural attire (I'm sure Dani has a choker and maybe some feather action)*.



LOL

Please tell me the bold portion above isn't true.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

Cannonball went to a bar and when asked if he had ID, made the comment that he was "free and white in the USA" (he's southern and that's just the way he talks).  The barkeep was a elder black man, who then proceeded to give Cannonball a lengthy lecture about racial issues.  when he was finally let go he felt the need to impart what he had learned.


----------



## shit (Mar 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Cannonball went to a bar and when asked if he had ID, made the comment that he was "free and white in the USA" (he's southern and that's just the way he talks).  The barkeep was a elder black man, who then proceeded to give Cannonball a lengthy lecture about racial issues.  when he was finally let go he felt the need to impart what he had learned.



 so glad I missed that


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

it was kind of a funny scene, but Land's art kind of ruined what Brubaker was goingfor


----------



## Hellion (Mar 5, 2009)

Speaking of Land, when is the next porn layout of Uncanny?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

That sounds funny as hell to me.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

I know, what's with the facepalms?  it was supposed to be awkward and show what a dunce cannonball can be


----------



## shit (Mar 5, 2009)

I was born and raised in the south, and it seems to me to be a play on the "all southern white boys are racist hicks, lol" stigma we've got going. I  that whenever I'm able. Pity Canonball is about the only southern X-white boy.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 5, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I was born and raised in the south, and it seems to me to be a play on the "all southern white boys are racist hicks, lol" stigma we've got going. I  that whenever I'm able. Pity Canonball is about the only southern X-white boy.



I'm from South Carolina too and I don't talk like Cannonball or Rogue.  They went a little too far with their implied accents with the way they write their speech bubbles.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 5, 2009)

It's kind of ingrained in rogue's character at this point isn't it? Has she ever not talked like that?


----------



## shit (Mar 5, 2009)

Rogue's dialogue makes her just plain annoying a lot of times. Just cuz she's southern doesn't mean you have to replace "I" with "Ah" all the damn time. Just have her say "y'all" every now and then, and we'll all get that she's from the south. I shouldn't have to stop and think everytime she speaks, especially since she rarely says anything worth hearing anyway.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree, there have been a few times I've had to go back and read her lines.


----------



## White★Star (Mar 5, 2009)

I like vary old comics books but the new ones is great too. what dous everybody think?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 5, 2009)

Well its the same thing with any other kind of character really.

Just try and find a black character that actually enunciates every word.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I was born and raised in the south, and it seems to me to be a play on the "all southern white boys are racist hicks, lol" stigma we've got going. I  that whenever I'm able. Pity Canonball is about the only southern X-white boy.





Juggernaut said:


> I'm from *South Carolina* too and I don't talk like Cannonball or Rogue.  They went a little too far with their implied accents with the way they write their speech bubbles.



F*** Yeah!!!

BUt I love how other southern people(like Wither, who's from ATL) don't have any accents at all. Maybe he's from that part of Georgia that's Up North



Sylar said:


> Well its the same thing with any other kind of character really.
> 
> Just try and find a black character that actually enunciates every word.


Prodigy
Patriot(for the most part)
Luke Cage


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> I'm from South Carolina too and I don't talk like Cannonball or Rogue.  They went a little too far with their implied accents with the way they write their speech bubbles.



well, Canonball is really from the deep south country, with the farming, and the acent, the brookes and dunn albuns and the honest to God stereotypes, as real as the sun is yellow.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

> and it seems to me to be a play on the "all southern white boys are racist hicks, lol" stigma we've got going.


He's not racist, he's simply ignorant, he just doesn't see anything that bad about what he said.  anyways what was funny about the scene was the "WTF?" feel to it


----------



## Slice (Mar 6, 2009)

New Cable had a rather slow pacing, i wanted some Bishop action .

But a nice touch on Nathan trying to find out what Hope's mutant power is and massively getting on her nerves. Poor guy, when she hits puberty he sure will have a hard time raising her without losing his mind


----------



## Deviate (Mar 7, 2009)

^ Lol @ Hope cursing like sailor when Nathan isn't listening.


----------



## shit (Mar 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> He's not racist, he's simply ignorant, he just doesn't see anything that bad about what he said.  anyways what was funny about the scene was the "WTF?" feel to it



Well what's wtf for one person could be wtf for another. I don't know exactly which I would've felt reading it, but I can pretty much guarantee I'd roll my eyes at the whole situation. Then end it with a  I'm not gonna hate the X-Men over it tho.

In other news, X-Men and Spiderman ended ok I guess. In fact "ok I guess" sums up my thoughts on the whole thing.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2009)

indeed.  though I did like the art, it was prettyful


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn it Millar. Give us more to make the wait worth it.


----------



## Slice (Mar 18, 2009)

The Archangel vs Godzilla. Talk about awesome


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 18, 2009)

has siryn left madrox yet? or they still sticking her with that spawn?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't think she's been around ever since the "thing"


I wonder how last issue's "twist" will affect maddrox's view of the "twist" from two issues ago.


----------



## shit (Mar 18, 2009)

lol X-Force is fucking grizzly


*Spoiler*: __ 



fodder train goes toot-toot


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2009)

don't you dare call a member of Nextwave fodder


----------



## shit (Mar 18, 2009)

X-Force, killing ur 198 one at a time


----------



## Deviate (Mar 19, 2009)

Old Man Logan was pretty good this month. I'm guessing the next issue will be the last in this arc, judging by the ending of this issue?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 19, 2009)

Juggalo's sig is so distracting! 

Tell me I'm not the only one who finds himself looking at it every time I see a Jugg post despite knowing exactly what it is.


----------



## Slice (Mar 19, 2009)

X-Force: 

Who the hell is going to save Hellion and Surge? I liked the issue for its storytelling but hated it for the stuff that was happening. At this rate there will be no more mutants left in several months


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2009)

booooooooom












booooooooooom












boom boom, I want you in my room


----------



## shit (Mar 19, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Juggalo's sig is so distracting!
> 
> Tell me I'm not the only one who finds himself looking at it every time I see a Jugg post despite knowing exactly what it is.



Disabling sig in this post for ur benefit.

Boom-Boom was hot, but not so much as a corpse.
And her new name is Toot-Toot cuz she's on the fodder train.


----------



## Slice (Mar 19, 2009)

Dont care so much for BoomBoom, more for Surge and Hellion because he is awesome and she is a cutie. (Also whenever they are on panel i remember the awesome New X-Men days - that makes me happy )


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2009)

gotta say that Uncanny is on an upcurb, if it keeps this up it'll be "great" within the year.

also new Legacy, and X-Factor were great


----------



## shit (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like X-Factor has returned to some sort of normalcy. Madrox is off on a mission with Layla (cue Eric Clapton song) and the rest are acting like another X-Team. Don't know if this is good or bad yet. Kinda disappointed that the huge twists seem to be over with. After the last issues, just going to an apocalyptic future seems kinda hum-drum.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 19, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Disabling sig in this post for ur benefit.
> 
> Boom-Boom was hot, but not so much as a corpse.
> And her new name is Toot-Toot cuz she's on the fodder train.



She was a babe..........

And I swear to God, if they kill Nori or Hellion(despite the fact I dislike him) die I will.....I'll.......I'm gonna beat up some 6th Graders  

Damn writers trying to kill off my fuckin New X Men students......Wolf Cub....Dust....next thing I know Prodigy will turn up dead....THEN I WILL BE PISSED


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2009)

young x-men was horrible all over the place.


First is there an x.-book that isn't screwing with time travel?
The space monkeys don't count
Second, an evil future despot... 

That's hasn't been done on a teenager's team....
Specially these teenagers..
Right, Prodigy?


----------



## Slice (Mar 20, 2009)

Young X-Men really wasnt that good, but the X-Factor once again did not disappoint.
Ok it did not have a huge twist like the previous two issues but it still was great.

Also: My memory fails me again, the guy who tried to assassinate Madrox' dupe. I've seen him before. But damn i cant remember where (and i have the feeling that when someone tells me i'm going to hit myself for beeing stupid)


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't remember him at all.


----------



## Slice (Mar 20, 2009)

Then who does that guy remind me of? 

Maybe he just looks like someone from another comic and i'm mixing things up...


----------



## Quasar (Mar 20, 2009)

Magneto is back everyone!!!


----------



## Sylar (Mar 20, 2009)

Why the hell did everyone just forget that Dust would be perfectly fine if it wasn't for Magma?


----------



## Id (Mar 20, 2009)

I like how X-Force is headed.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2009)

Nick Fury: how bad can we expect things to be if Daken gets Maramusa bones?
Wolverine: worst case scenario.
Nick Fury: why'd you give Scott the maramusa, you should have given it to me
Wolverine: that would be like giving Hitler a nuke
Nick Fury: Hitler HAD a nuke and I stole it
Wolverine: exactly


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 20, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Why the hell did everyone just forget that Dust would be perfectly fine if it wasn't for Magma?



Dunno, but I know I'll never forget. I hope Magma dies for this


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2009)

new Eternals was pretty good, it was the conclusion of the X-Men "crossover"


----------



## Slice (Mar 20, 2009)

Id said:


> I like how X-Force is headed.



I like that X-Force is heading to a Cable crossover. 

I hate that X-Force heading to a Cable crossover might be fatal for Hellion and Surge. 




Kilowog said:


> Nick Fury: how bad can we expect things to be if Daken gets Maramusa bones?
> Wolverine: worst case scenario.
> Nick Fury: why'd you give Scott the maramusa, you should have given it to me
> Wolverine: that would be like giving Hitler a nuke
> ...





Where is that from? Sounds awesome!


----------



## shit (Mar 20, 2009)

^ Wolvie Origins


----------



## Slice (Mar 20, 2009)

I see, one of those books i do not even dare to open because i know that 99% of the time it will terribly suck


----------



## shit (Mar 20, 2009)

Had a Dark Reign title on it, so I splurged. Pretty good. Canonball only slightly pissed me off. X-Men jobbed to Daken pretty bad tho.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2009)

you know I frequently mock Origins for not being "good", but I have to give Way credit.  I mean he is actually TRYING to make Wolverine continuity make sense, sure it's a futile effort and he's no Geoff Johns but at least you can tell he's trying to do that and entertain.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2009)

you know I'll just say it, Fraction's Uncanny is the best in years


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2009)

MAGNETO.

Was only a matter of time.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2009)

oh yeah, I honestly forgot about him what with the whole GODZILLA SIZED MONSTER FIGHT and all


----------



## Hellion (Mar 21, 2009)

Kyle and Yost will never kill Hellion.....Right


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 21, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Kyle and Yost will never kill Hellion.....Right



I dislike the little prick, but ever since Divided We Stand I've softened on him a bit. Hope he doesn't die though.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Kyle and Yost will never kill Hellion.....Right



it'll be Yost's way of saying FU to Marvel before he jumps ship 



















nah, I'm sure he'll be fine


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2009)

> *DARK AVENGERS/UNCANNY X-MEN: UTOPIA
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Pencils & Cover by MARC SILVESTRI
> Variant Cover by SIMONE BIANCHI
> ...


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 23, 2009)

Man... I keep on getting the Titanic movie in my head everytime I see this cover.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2009)

> *WOLVERINE: ORIGINS #37
> Written by DANIEL WAY
> Pencils by SCOT EATON
> Cover by DOUG BRAITHWAITE
> ...



about fucking time





> *DARK WOLVERINE #75
> Written by DANIEL WAY & MARJORIE LIU
> Pencils by GIUSEPPE CAMUNCOLI
> Cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU
> ...


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2009)

So everybody here, except me, hated Daken before DA. How about now? Granted we seem to have lost some old faces and gained some new ones since then.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 24, 2009)

I still don't like him. I don't care much at all for long lost _(insert family member here)_ type characters.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 24, 2009)

Fuckers killed Boom-Boom TT_TT


----------



## Deviate (Mar 24, 2009)

I wasn't really impressed with Magneto's return. How the hell did the High Evolutionary get a hold of a Celestial again?

Boom Boom looked good even dead.  ,but they better not kill Surge


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2009)

> How the hell did the High Evolutionary get a hold of a Celestial again?


it happened during #500, Magneto's "return" at the party was a distraction.


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2009)

They fought Magneto right when they moved to San Fran, right?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2009)

> So everybody here, except me, hated Daken before DA. How about now?


I was indifferent then, but I'm willing to give him a half shot


> They fought Magneto right when they moved to San Fran, right?


he crashed a party with temp powers he got from the HE


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 25, 2009)

> X-MEN ORIGINS: GAMBIT #1
> Written by MIKE CAREY
> Pencils & Cover by DAVID YARDIN
> Remy LeBeau is one of the X-Men's biggest guns, but he started out on the other side of the equation, alongside Mister Sinister's Marauders. From New Orleans to the Mutant Massacre and beyond, this is the story of the Ragin' Cajun's transformation from villain to hero - and what it cost him...
> 40 PGS./One-Shot/Rated T+ ...$3.99


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

Well be getting this shit for sure.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2009)

Why is "wolverine and the x-men" ' s archangel wearing heels and pink stripes ?

This series just went from Fanboy satisfying to a "quarter to Loeb."

Also, giving Apocalipse pupils? Fail.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a few issues with Nightcrawler's issue.


Where does a sociology student get the funding to open a museum dedicated to nc'er and if she has deep pockets behind her, why did she open it in some backwards town?
Isn't that any awfully tiny bullet for a shotgun?
How can Kurt do all that crap and still be horny with a gunshot wound in the chest?
Why does Mephisto's head look like the head from midget that's always in comedy central?
Is this really how we close up the long planted story line of Kurt leaving the X-Men? 
Without even adressing Kitty?

Eh, I didn't hate it, but I don't greenlight it either. There are thousands of out of work talented writers that could have made a much better job.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I have a few issues with Nightcrawler's issue.
> 
> 
> Where does a sociology student get the funding to open a museum dedicated to nc'er and if she has deep pockets behind her, why did she open it in some backwards town?
> ...


As for the horniness and town issue, wasn't it in his hometown? And of course the man's horny! Not many women want a blue mutant demon priest.

A question about the latest X-Infernus. WTF did Pixie go to?


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Pooky's back.


 Didn't see that coming. Then again I know dick about Stryfe...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2009)

But will he still job?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2009)

The Age of Apocalypse has become "The Age of Stryfe"

interesting concept


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> A question about the latest X-Infernus. WTF did Pixie go to?





Fuck magick we have enough Characters with Angst as is id rather have Pixie


----------



## Slice (Mar 28, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> A question about the latest X-Infernus. WTF did Pixie go to?



Kurt: Illiana we do not leave anyone of our own behind, please come with us!

Illiana: But what happened to Pixie?

Kurt: Ah screw her. She flew of, seems like she is on her own now!



Other than that the issue had a great usage for Mercury's powers.


And last: The cover preview for New Mutants #1 does make me disapprove of this team setup. (I want some Hellion, Mercury and Surge on the list dammit!)


----------



## Hellion (Mar 28, 2009)

I know I hate that the New Mutants are going to be on the back burner


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm surprised Legion is returning. Concerning he's been wiped out by time paradox. . .

But hey! Scarlet Witch's reality warp!


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah, but at least young x-men's over.

God, they were killing those characters. Not sure they haven't killed Dust.
I'll just deny the canon.
(really, "You might be diamond but you still need to breathe?" No she dosen't, it's canon. She dosen't breath eat sweat or age. WTF?)


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 28, 2009)

Black and white preview art of X-Men Origins: Gambit by David Yardin

*Spoiler*: __ 










Writer Mike Carey takes a tour through Gambit’s past in a special one-shot this June.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Ragin' Cajun takes a trip back to his roots this June in X-MEN ORIGINS: GAMBIT #1, a special one-shot from writer Mike Carey and artist David Yardin.

"This is really the story of how Gambit comes within the orbit of the X-Men, which in his case happens in a number of stages spread out across several years," Carey tells us of the special. "We start on his wedding day, and we finish on the day when he saves Storm's life in UNCANNY X-MEN #266.

"In between those two moments, we show his first encounter with Mister Sinister, his recruitment of the Marauders, his involvement in the Mutant Massacre and his saving of Marrow. Just listed like that, it might seem like the story ricochets around a lot, but actually there's a single theme throughout and everything ties together very tightly."

Carey, who also currently writes Gambit in X-MEN: LEGACY, says that the character has a very specific appeal for him.

"I like anti-heroes and villain heroes," Carey relates. "Gambit is a very cool character precisely because he draws his lines a long way away from where most other people in the X-verse would draw them. I also felt like I had some unfinished business with Gambit, because when I wrote him in 'Messiah CompleX' it was very much as a foil for Rogue, rather than as a character in his own right. I wanted to write a Remy story, [so] writing his origin, as I saw it, really fitted the bill perfectly."

At various times throughout his history, Gambit has fulfilled the role of both hero and villain. But Carey sees Remy LeBeau as having a fundamentally heroic nature.

"I think he always had the potential to be a hero," the writer specifies. "Obviously he's also a thief—and a thief for hire, at that—so his morality was never going to coincide exactly with that of most other X-Men [front liners]. But he always had a moral sense, and there were lines he wasn't prepared to cross. If he came out of the Mutant Massacre hideously compromised, he also came out of it knowing and accepting what he'd done and wanting to atone for it. The title of the origin story—'Random Acts of Redemption'—sums that side of his nature up for me."

As for why Carey wanted to return to Gambit's origins at this point in time, the writer points towards his desire to bring the character out of the low profile he's kept in recent years.

"Well, he's been out of the spotlight for a while, arguably since the end of [writer] Peter Milligan's run on X-MEN," Carey looks back. "We brought him back in 'Messiah CompleX' as a reluctant Marauder with a secret agenda of his own, but when the story was over he didn't come back into the X-Men fold. There was a sense that he'd burned his bridges there, and that he still wouldn't be welcome.

"There are some striking echoes, in a way, when you look at Gambit's current situation and his situation post-UNCANNY X-MEN #350 when his involvement with Sinister came out for the first time. That was one of the spurs behind telling this story in this way."

 For fans of Carey's work on LEGACY, the writer reveals that this special will tie in to Gambit's story in that series as well.

"Yeah, I'd be lying if I said there wasn't [any connection]," Carey confesses. "We've looked in on Gambit a few times in the course of LEGACY, but they've been scattered and discontinuous glimpses because of what LEGACY is, because it's Professor X's story first and last, and we didn't want him to accrete a new team around him as he travels. Again, we're making connections between the present and the past as Xavier's odyssey ends and LEGACY re-invents itself as a different kind of book. Gambit is present for a lot of that, so it all ultimately ties together."

And readers can expect big things in Gambit's future in the pages of X-MEN: LEGACY, teases Carey:

"Well, let's just say that we haven't seen the last of the Ragin' Cajun yet. Even in a continuity book, some stories get to have a beginning, a middle and an end, and Gambit's story is [soon] going to be taken to a decisive moment..."




It's about time Gambit get the respect he rightfully deserves! I'm excited!


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 28, 2009)

i like ur avy ^^


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 28, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Fuck magick we have enough Characters with Angst as is id rather have Pixie


FYI Until I clicked the link, I thought you meant a completely different bus. 

You know, the DJ, Tag, Preview kind of bus



Slice said:


> Kurt: Illiana we do not leave anyone of our own behind, please come with us!
> 
> Illiana: But what happened to Pixie?
> 
> ...



When I saw New Mutants I thought "Sweet! We get some Prodigy, Rockslide, Mercury action!" then I realized it was those new mutants, and I was all like


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> When I saw New Mutants I thought "Sweet! We get some Prodigy, Rockslide, Mercury action!" then I realized it was those new mutants, and I was all like



So we thougth the same, i never enjoyed a team book as much as the New X-Men (mainly because of Surge, Mercury and X-23 -m take your guess why ).

Maybe they will be featured more in Uncanny or stuff like that (one can hope)


----------



## Hellion (Mar 29, 2009)

All I know is that I better overcome the legacy virus and WTFPWN Bastion by myself


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 29, 2009)

Hellion said:


> All I know is that I better overcome the legacy virus and WTFPWN Bastion by myself



If we were pre-Divided We Stand I'd encourage your death


----------



## Hellion (Mar 29, 2009)

Be careful of what you say or I will get my GF to beat you up


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 29, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Be careful of what you say or I will get my GF to beat you up



Please. GF? You haven't been able to bang her _or_ Sofia. Closet thing you get to laid is probally feeling up one of the Cuckoos. Prodigy on the other hand has banged Surge on numerous occassions, and has probally gotten her to do other naughty things(he is black after all and she is Japanese)

I have a feeling I'm the only one who will truly get understand that joke.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 29, 2009)

I did Dust


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 29, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I did Dust



Oh, you mean the woman who won't even let men _see _her exposed non-sexy skin?

Proof bitch


----------



## Hellion (Mar 29, 2009)

I am a telekinetic I break hymens for shits and giggles


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 29, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I am a telekinetic I break hymens for shits and giggles



But due to knowledge obtained from sexual pimps like Angel and Gambit and anatomy knowledge from Beast, Prodigy can give a woman an orgasm just by tapping their shoulder.

Your move Mr. Keller


----------



## Hellion (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah but Prodigy also learned how to give himself a BJ and he never leaves his room.  While I on the other hand get to break Laura's hymen ova and ova


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 29, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Yeah but Prodigy also learned how to give himself a BJ and he never leaves his room.  While I on the other hand get to break Laura's hymen ova and ova



Well.....


Dammit


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 30, 2009)

That is my joke, knave.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm watching Wolverine and the X Men and I have a question. Does Wolvie has his healing factor? Because they dont really show him taking any damage and healing from it. Or is it just that they've come down so hard on animated violence that he doesn't get hurt enough to use it?

EDIT: I'm starting to notice that this show has alot of silly little glitches, like the fact that in some scenes Wolvie just isnt wearing gloves.....but then he is again


----------



## Deviate (Mar 30, 2009)

He does have a healing factor. It's shown in the first episode when he saves that family from the fire. It's not shown that much in the series because of the violence. 

There may be some glitches throughout the series, but I still like it very much and look forward to the next season. The last couple of episodes of season 1 had some sexual undertones (or maybe I put them there myself, lol).


----------



## Hellion (Mar 30, 2009)

I sensed some sex undertones also.  In other Marvel animated news.  Yost has the outline for the second season of WatXM and the first two season of the new Avengers cartoon


----------



## Deviate (Mar 30, 2009)

Spoilers for Wolverine and the X-Men

*Spoiler*: __ 



There was definite boob jiggling in the last three episodes. Not Gundam Seed level boob jiggling, but enough for me to wish for hentai. The bondage didn't not help.

Also, real spoilers. The next season = AoA = Epic


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 30, 2009)

Deviate said:


> He does have a healing factor. It's shown in the first episode when he saves that family from the fire. It's not shown that much in the series because of the violence.
> 
> There may be some glitches throughout the series, but I still like it very much and look forward to the next season. The last couple of episodes of season 1 had some sexual undertones (or maybe I put them there myself, lol).





Hellion said:


> I sensed some sex undertones also.  In other Marvel animated news.  Yost has the outline for the second season of WatXM and the first two season of the new Avengers cartoon





Deviate said:


> Spoilers for Wolverine and the X-Men
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I like the show, but I've yet to finish it.(I'm bout halfway through.) I love hte voice acting, especilly Nightcrawler. But it's odd seeing Wolvie as the leader and talking down to Cyclops and shit.

Wolverine: Why aren't you guys ready?

Cyclops: Oh come on, you actually belive Rogue?

Wolverine: If I tell you to get ready, YOU GET READY!


----------



## Hellion (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah I felt they made Cyke too much of a whiny bitch


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

The Dark X-Men


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2009)

Dark X-Men? 

You're joking right?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

when Osborn wins and has Cyclops stuffed and mounted and gives Emma to Sentry to play with and my hometown of San Francisco is a smoldering crater ... well he's gonna make his own team.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> when Osborn wins and has Cyclops stuffed and mounted and gives Emma to Sentry to play with *and my hometown of San Francisco is a smoldering crater *... well he's gonna make his own team.


lolz.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2009)

fuck that's Daken.

Why is Xavier there.
Cloak and Dagger?
Random, and like, not mutants.
Namor is also confusing.
By the way, way to forget how emma's been on the good guys for yeeeeeeeaars.
Well, I recognize the art, so do share is the same artist of Young X-men writing what promises to be crap?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2009)

Namor is retconned into being "the first mutant". Even though we know it's Apocalypse, I think they mean he was "the first mutant that we accepted".

'We' being the general populous of Marvel USA.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

I think it was the first mutant that moden scientists called a mutant.

unless there were scientists in ancient Egypt that we don't know about


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I think it was the first mutant that moden scientists called a mutant.
> 
> unless there were scientists in ancient Egypt that we don't know about


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

like I said, the first _identified_ mutant.  you think the egyptians knew that Pooky was a mutant and not some vengeful god?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 2, 2009)

The first 10 minutes of Wolvie Origins is  I will say more after I finish


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, in terms of mutants, Selene predates Pooky by quite a number of centuries, if I'm not mistaken. And so does the rest of her Externals-kind.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> fuck that's Daken.
> 
> Why is Xavier there.
> Cloak and Dagger?
> ...


I imagine it will be Emma's team vs Scott's team. Last I'd heard cyclops was pissed at Xavier right? And cyclops and emma are keeping a bunch of secrets from each other. Chances are good it all blows up in their faces and they split up.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

Xavier and Cyclops reconciled.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh well then that bit makes very little sense huh.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> The Dark X-Men



All I know is that I saw Namor and Cloak, so I'm pleased.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> I imagine it will be Emma's team vs Scott's team. Last I'd heard cyclops was pissed at Xavier right? And cyclops and emma are keeping a bunch of secrets from each other. Chances are good it all blows up in their faces and they split up.



yeah but they have sex


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 3, 2009)

And suddenly, Jean barges in!


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 3, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> yeah but they have sex



And now you know why Namor is on the team


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Yeah I felt they made Cyke too much of a whiny bitch



Dude...everyone but Marvel comics hates Cyclops.  Did you SEE the movie?  While Wolverine was being a hardass what was Summers doing?  Squeeling like a bitch and getting kidnapped.  Seriously, fun movie but they need to get over their hate on, because it just makes me see this as full on what iffery.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 3, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And suddenly, Jean barges in!



Only its not really Jean!

Its Xorn!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2009)

Jean barges in, mind rapes Emma and makes her experience Genosha again


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Jean barges in, mind rapes Emma and makes her experience Genosha again



I want this to happen. I hope this happens. This needs to happen. Why hasn't this happened? Marvel! Make this happen!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2009)

Fuck you, I like Emma Frost.
And it's set in the future that Scott is sticking around to stick it in Emma
It's Laylla Miller canon (wich means whatever happens, will only cause this too hapen)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 3, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Only its not really Jean!
> 
> Its Xorn!


Who reveals that it's not really Xorn, but Xavier!................
Who's really Scarlett Witch

OK I'm done.


Banhammer said:


> Fuck you, I like Emma Frost.
> And it's set in the future that Scott is sticking around to stick it in Emma
> It's Laylla Miller canon (wich means whatever happens, will only cause this too hapen)



Fuck Emma

I hope someone shots her the boobs


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2009)

diamond boobs are litterally flawless.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> The Dark X-Men





Really Marvel? Really? So Daken REALLY is the new Wolverine. The guy appears in at least four monthly books. Dark Wolverine, Dark X-Men, Wolverine Origins, and Dark Avengers.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 3, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Dude...everyone but Marvel comics hates Cyclops.  Did you SEE the movie?  While Wolverine was being a hardass what was Summers doing?  Squeeling like a bitch and getting kidnapped.  Seriously, fun movie but they need to get over their hate on, because it just makes me see this as full on what iffery.


I like Cyclops...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2009)

Wolverine: Origins seems to be the new Logan ongoing


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 3, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I like Cyclops...



I'd like him if he wasn't a total dick. Though his link to Emma may have something to do with that.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 3, 2009)

No no no Cyclops has ALWAYS been a dick. A hypocritical dick to boot.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2009)

Cyclops been a mean douche ever since he dumped maddeline for jean.
But I hate Daken so much more than what I love every mutant (and Cloack and dagger) in that roster and hate cyclops combined.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 3, 2009)

Whose homboy in the back with the cowl and the Omega symbol?


----------



## Deviate (Apr 3, 2009)

Kinda looks like Guardian aka Vindicator aka _Weapon Alpha_.

)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 3, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Kinda looks like Guardian aka Vindicator aka _Weapon Alpha_.
> 
> )



I literally just came off that wiki page. The Wiki stub of Dark X Men lists him as Weapon Omega, so I'm guessing it's him.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 4, 2009)

The winged guy over Namor is Mimic, right? Nice to see him back again.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2009)

what an average twist.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sylar said:


> No no no Cyclops has ALWAYS been a dick. A hypocritical dick to boot.


Bleh, most of the X-Men are dicks, they just don't get it focused on as much as Scott does.


----------



## shit (Apr 4, 2009)

Dark X-Men looks neat. At least the X-Franchise is doing something more than spinning its wheels, which is all it's been doing since House of M really.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 4, 2009)

Deadpool and Widows relationette is pek


----------



## Sylar (Apr 4, 2009)

True love is so touching. pek


----------



## Slice (Apr 5, 2009)

You can tell he really adores her because he had a gun in his pants *and* was happy to see her!


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

I just can't believe they got away with the "head" comment.  I want a Deadpool MAX series


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 5, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Bleh, most of the X-Men are dicks, they just don't get it focused on as much as Scott does.



yes but very few of the X-men have left their wife and newborn son for old girlfriends


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 5, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Bleh, *most of the X-Men are dicks*, they just don't get it focused on as much as Scott does.



This.

Read Whedon's awful "Dangerous" storyline for ultimate proof of the above.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2009)

Dangerous was good 




I'm sorry, but being a mutant every day of your life, where death sprouts everywhere, and your mind needs to constantly wrap itself around bigotry, time travel, space travel and bashing for what you are while trying to save them, for something you never trully got to choose will kinda logically turn you into a skeptical douche.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 5, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I just can't believe they got away with the "head" comment.  I want a Deadpool MAX series



Deadpool naked is far too much for even MAX to handle.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 5, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> yes but very few of the X-men have left their wife and newborn son for old girlfriends



Well you wouldn't think most superheroes would leave their wives to make a deal with the devil to save your aunt who has like 5 years to live anyway.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Deadpool naked is far too much for even MAX to handle.



LOL.  I just want to hear dirty jokes


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Well you wouldn't think most superheroes would leave their wives to make a deal with the devil to save your aunt who has like 5 years to live anyway.



wich in marvel means 20


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2009)

and it's not like that didn't kill spider-man too.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 6, 2009)

> Simon Trask gains traction in the California state legislature, muscling PROPOSITION X to an emergency ballot vote. If it passes, mutants past and present, powered and otherwise, won't be allowed to breed...



Oh shit, I know how this ends, and it's not gonna be pretty.

(it also explains the "riots")


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

Dark X-Men promo image is apparently not for a new book, but a promo to the Dark Avengers/Uncanny X-Men crossover


----------



## Deviate (Apr 6, 2009)

> Thankfully, Matt Fraction had an announcement to share: *there is no ?Dark X-Men? book*. An image was leaked by Marvel of ?Dark X-Men,? but there is no separate book (despite web gossip that there is). Fraction said fans only need to look to the upcoming ?X-Men/Dark Avengers? crossover for answers to the image.



Good.



> The writer brought four copies of next month?s Free Comic Book Day offering from Marvel ? an all-new Avengers tale written by Bendis *with art by Jimmy Cheung*.



Yes!  Now that's a free comic I would pay for!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

> Good.


look 1 post above you 


> Yes!  Now that's a free comic I would pay for!


this was announced maybe 3 months ago.

plot is that Frost Giants invade earth, so Thor has to unite the New and Dark Avengers to fight them off


----------



## Deviate (Apr 6, 2009)

I knew you posted that, I just wanted to provide the link to the source in case anyone thought there would be more on the topic.



> this was announced maybe 3 months ago



I probably didn't bother looking at the team behind a free comic when it was solicited. And if I did, I probably thought he would be doing the cover, like he was been for a good while now.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

edited post to include more info on FCBD Avengers

anyways gotta say i'm looking forward to FCBD, lineup isb etter than last years


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 6, 2009)

yes, because God knows you can't fight frost giants with just thor ares osborn sentry capitan marvel prime and venom..

Noo.. you need luke cage, and spider-man, and ahum... powerless caro.
They'll make a difrence.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 6, 2009)

And when in doubt. . . turn to Squirrel Girl.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 7, 2009)

Carol has powers sometimes, and I assume this takes place before she died in her own series...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 7, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> yes but very few of the X-men have left their wife and newborn son for old girlfriends


And very few of the X-Men have watched the love of their life get possessed by a cosmic entity, go crazy and murder a bunch of people, and supposedly commit suicide right before their very eyes. Even if you take away all the stuff that happened with Jean, Scott's had one of the more fucked up lives out of all the X-Men before he even joined.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 7, 2009)

I wonder who Cyke would bang if Emma if died......Psylocke perhaps? He does like em all psychic and stuff.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 7, 2009)

^ Actually, he probably would. I loled @ him getting caught by Jean fantasizing about her. I think I was like 8 when I first read that issue.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 7, 2009)

Cyclops would turn to a brunette, most likely.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2009)

Wouldn't he go after the Cuckoos? He does enjoy tapping clones of his women right?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2009)

it's clone daughters 
It might be a bit much for him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2009)

Or would it?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2009)

Maybe not.
But with proposition X coming up, it might not be up to him.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)

Fraction says that he's putting almost every single living mutant into DA/UXM


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Fraction says that he's putting almost every single living mutant into DA/UXM



MADROOOOOOOOOOX!!!!
I'm excited. Too bad DXM isn't real tho.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2009)

Santo :WOW


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2009)

Santo? What's wrong with santo? Can he even breed in the frrst place?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 8, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Wouldn't he go after the Cuckoos? He does enjoy tapping clones of his women right?


Aren't the Cuckoos like 3? Literally?

Not to mention I'm postive those is Hellion's hoes



Banhammer said:


> Santo? What's wrong with santo? Can he even breed in the frrst place?



DOubt him or Mercury can breed. Sex, yes. Making lttle Ironhides? Probally not.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Apr 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:
			
		

> Fraction says that he's putting almost every single living mutant into DA/UXM



I hope this means we'll be seeing Rogue kick some a**, again.

It's been so long. 



			
				Chaos Ghost said:
			
		

> DOubt him or Mercury can breed. Sex, yes. Making lttle Ironhides? Probally not.



Disturbing image of the Thing incoming...yuck.

Speaking of that, unlike the Thing who has skin under his hide, Rockslide is actually rock. I wonder if he can even feel _anything_, much less physical pleasure.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 10, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> I hope this means we'll be seeing Rogue kick some a**, again.
> 
> It's been so long.
> 
> ...



Well in Young X Men, Dust used her powers on him and he said it felt kinda sexual, so I assume he can feel it.

Though honestl, seeing as he has no actual body, I don't really get how he can feel it.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Apr 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:
			
		

> Well in Young X Men, Dust used her powers on him and he said it felt kinda sexual, so I assume he can feel it.
> 
> Though honestl, seeing as he has no actual body, I don't really get how he can feel it.



Haha. I wonder if how he'd feel in a real sandstorm. 

yeah, i don't get it either. i mean, he shoots his arms off and he get's blown to bits pretty regularly, yet he can feel? you'd think he'd cry out in pain if he could.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2009)

> I hope this means we'll be seeing Rogue kick some a**, again.


Rogue is kinda kicking ass now at XM Legacy


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Slice (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats one big and happy family we have here


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2009)

Who the fuck is AdamX?  And that thing has taught me nothing except...wait banshee is related to cyclops?  Wassup with the question marks....this graph is horribly made.  I'm tempted to try and redo it, but I know not much on the lore.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 10, 2009)

Adam X was supposed to be the third Summers brother....and must be forgotten at all costs. Quintessential 90's superhero, with his long hair and backwards baseball cap.

Link removed


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm just gonna leave that here


----------



## DiemondDagger (Apr 11, 2009)

Anyone else interested in the Marvel Noir storylines?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 11, 2009)

DiemondDagger said:


> Anyone else interested in the Marvel Noir storylines?



I'm about to start Daredevil Noir, SPider-Man was dumb, X Men started good but failed to hold me. I hope the rumors of a Luke Cage Noir are true.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2009)

DiemondDagger said:


> Anyone else interested in the Marvel Noir storylines?



I'm only interested in Punisher Noir.

But that's being written by the same guy who did Gotham Underground.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2009)

I liked X-men Noir. Of course had it been more than five issues it would've been better but still...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2009)

SM Noir was _ok_, as was XM Noir

Punisher Noir is going to suck.

DD Noir is _ok_, but the idea of a Noir DAREDEVIL is redundant


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2009)

new Exiles was pretty darn good (no surprise since Parker is ).  definitely the best its been in a loooooooong time


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2009)

I heard it was good now, and the art is amazing but it has dimensional stuff...


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've never read Exiles, but usually dimensional crap sucks because it's used as a terrible plot device. But Exiles is a story that just happens to take place going through dimensions... it's the setting. That could easily make all the difference.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2009)

> I've never read Exiles, but usually dimensional crap sucks because it's used as a terrible plot device. But Exiles is a story that just happens to take place going through dimensions... it's the setting. That could easily make all the difference.


listen to this man


----------



## RoguefanAM (Apr 12, 2009)

Kilowog said:
			
		

> Rogue is kinda kicking ass now at XM Legacy



But it's only holograms and _Danger_.

I know this is only my inner fanboy talking, but I'm hoping Rogue to go up against Sentry in the Dark Reign crossover coming up. She probably wouldn't get anything if Absorbing Man couldn't, but...I can dream.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 12, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> listen to this man



New Exiles is the shit son!!

I want moar nao!!


----------



## Deviate (Apr 13, 2009)

What issue is this? I've never read Exiles before, do I have to start from the beginning to understand the current issues?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

Deviate said:


> What issue is this? I've never read Exiles before, do I have to start from the beginning to understand the current issues?



I think it's a new run with only one issue being out. This is my first time picking up an Exiles comic, and I understood it(from what I do know, this is a new team using the Exiles name, so I would say little to no prior knowledge is needed.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2009)

the new volume of Exiles just began

so go with issue #1


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2009)

also it's being written by *Jeff Parker*, you may not have heard of him, but this guy is hands down Marvel's best writer.  mark my words, this guy is going places


----------



## Sylar (Apr 13, 2009)

I believe you mean Brubaker good sir


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2009)

Parker actually wrote a miniseries about the Sentry that was awesome and made Sentry look cool.

who else can claim that?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 13, 2009)

I could, if I you know.. could


----------



## Deviate (Apr 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> listen to this man



I have. Exiles is the shit, indeed.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, it seems that you've tied my hands


----------



## shit (Apr 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Parker actually wrote a miniseries about the Sentry that was awesome and made Sentry look cool.
> 
> who else can claim that?



I just read the end of Age of the Sentry, and his tripe shit origin actually came off _cool_!! I love how they played up the double E stuff and made every page, even the fake letters section, part of the experience. Superior series. Also I'm a sucker for misogyny.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2009)

it had Truman Capote working for the Daily Bugle and Sentry beating up bears


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Who is Truman Capote?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Who is Truman Capote?



here


----------



## shit (Apr 13, 2009)

It had caveman lawyers, millionaire rednecks, a dude with three brains, and a million exploding puns. And it kept in continuity with itself. I can't get off AotS's jock.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2009)

great movie about an interesting person


----------



## Deviate (Apr 13, 2009)

*Newsarama Previews*



The bills foretold it



The bills foretold it



The bills foretold it


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Land is just not at all ashamed of his porno referencing is he? He has embraced it fully.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 13, 2009)

shiva's armpitarms confound me.


----------



## shit (Apr 13, 2009)

Uncanny still sucks.

Wolverine Noir looks kinda cool.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2009)

as I've said before, Uncanny is on an upcurb, right now I'd place it just above suck and below decent.

if all goes well by the time the crossover ends, it'll be in the good range


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 14, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Land is just not at all ashamed of his porno referencing is he? He has embraced it fully.



It's his entire video world.


----------



## vicious1 (Apr 14, 2009)

I like how he found a way to do even less work and just reflect two of the figures onto the other side of cover.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 14, 2009)

At least he's no Liefield.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 14, 2009)

Or Turtleman.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> But it's only holograms and _Danger_.
> 
> I know this is only my inner fanboy talking, but I'm hoping Rogue to go up against Sentry in the Dark Reign crossover coming up. She probably wouldn't get anything if Absorbing Man couldn't, but...I can dream.



better than nothing, at least she's playing a major role in a major X-book


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## shit (Apr 16, 2009)

Namor finally got pussy whipped.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 16, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Namor finally got pussy whipped.



Damn son.....

Namor's packing


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2009)

no, boooo, no daken! 



Also, X-Facotr 
Those last few wacks got it right on track.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Apr 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:
			
		

> better than nothing, at least she's playing a major role in a major X-book



Eh, I wouldn't call Legacy major. It's a core book for sure, but it doesn't have the weight of Uncanny. 

Bleh, I guess I should be happy after all. At least I'm not a Jean fan.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 18, 2009)

Huh. . . they revived her?!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah, but put her on a bus to space in the very same arc

She's re-assembling the phoenix force throughout the universe.
Wich is why rachel and korvus are now de-powered.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

Wolverine #73 will be released *BEFORE* #72


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Sylar (Apr 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Wolverine #73 will be released *BEFORE* #72



...
























...





































...

















































...















































...









































...










































...
















































...






























...







































...
















































...





























































Huh?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

#72 is the penultimate chapter of OML (it will be completed in a one-shot special), #73 and #74 is a two parter by Aaron and Way, and #75 is when it's retitled to Dark Wolverine.

So because of the delay on OML, they've decided to simply release everything else, instead of you know ... renumbering them


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> #72 is the penultimate chapter of OML (it will be completed in a one-shot special), #73 and #74 is a two parter by Aaron and Way, and #75 is when it's retitled to Dark Wolverine.
> 
> So because of the delay on OML, they've decided to simply release everything else, instead of you know ... renumbering them



I'm sorry, but that's just royally fucked-up for a delay.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 24, 2009)

Fucking lol.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 24, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> Disturbing image of the Thing incoming...yuck.
> 
> Speaking of that, unlike the Thing who has skin under his hide, Rockslide is actually rock. I wonder if he can even feel _anything_, much less physical pleasure.



"id hate to hear she died in a rock slide"


----------



## RoguefanAM (Apr 25, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> "id hate to hear she died in a rock slide"



You're horrible.


----------



## Slice (Apr 26, 2009)

Guys i need some help because i just got very confused.

I read Uncanny 508 and there we are seeing the red queens "minions" grapping Kwannons body to ressurrect her.


Wasnt Psylocke supposed to be hopping around realities with the Exiles right now? (I know she did in the "Sword of the Braddocks" one shot).


So how did they get a hold of her and why exactly do they need her to change bodies (again)?

/confused


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2009)

But she is imune to body swaps and mind tricks :S

That's why I wasn't sure it was her.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 26, 2009)

And thus, death is a not even a revolving door in Marvel. . . there is no fucking door.


----------



## Slice (Apr 26, 2009)

Basically said (as far as i get it) they use the mind of someone who should not even be within the same realtity as them and who they captured off panel to ressurrect someone who is technically the exact same person like the one they use to transfer the mind from.

Maybe all will unfold later but right now this does not make any sense


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2009)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Somehow, Psylocke is kidnapped by Madelyne Pryor's Sisterhood, and in a graveyard in Tokyo they also manage to steal Betsy's original body (which Kwannon had died in) from it. Back in San Francisco, the Sisterhood perform a ritual of sorts with both bodies, resulting in Betsy's original body being brought back to life.[80] Although the identity of both women have yet to be revealed in the comic book, according to writer Matt Fraction, Psylocke is officially back in her own body.[81] This story is ongoing, with more to be revealed in #509



Does that help in anyway? I think Madeline prior can restaur dead bodies with phoenix-like powers.


----------



## Slice (Apr 26, 2009)

They did not have that article when i lookes this morning 

So the way i read it we now have two versions of Psylocke running around (again) but one of them is definately in her original body.

Let's see how this turns out.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2009)

In 2010 look for an Uncle Ben solo series. :ho


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Does that help in anyway? I think Madeline prior can restaur dead bodies with phoenix-like powers.



Hooray for magic. When did Maddy go witch on us? Or is that just a part of her the whole Goblin Queen thing? (I never did read that story arc)

So what this means is that Maddy and her gang dimension hopped to the Crystal Palace place, kidnapped Betsy, and somehow overpowered her while either also overpowering the Exiles to get to Betsy or managed to not be detected by Super-Sage. ...

I wonder if the Exiles will show up in Uncanny, then. 'Twould be interesting to see AoA Sabertooth interact with the 616 crew.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Hooray for magic. When did Maddy go witch on us? Or is that just a part of her the whole Goblin Queen thing? (I never did read that story arc)
> 
> So what this means is that Maddy and her gang dimension hopped to the Crystal Palace place, kidnapped Betsy, and somehow overpowered her while either also overpowering the Exiles to get to Betsy or managed to not be detected by Super-Sage. ...
> 
> I wonder if the Exiles will show up in Uncanny, then. 'Twould be interesting to see AoA Sabertooth interact with the 616 crew.



maybe she was captured when she was here. It was the last thing she did.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't get it why Rawhide kid can only be published in MAX because was gay, but greg land can draw a book with emma frost and the evil sisterhood of mutants.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2009)

Reading astonishing X-men now and enjoying it, though i didn't like how colossus just got rez out of nowhere. I get it, in Marvel no one stays dead, but come on.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2009)

As you read it's gonna make more sense and actually get better



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Colossus was rezed out of a self fulfilling plot and prophecy, and the aliens resurecting technology is actually a very active part of the story later down the line.
it also made further sense to be him due to his conections to the legacy virus.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2009)

Is post-Whedon Astonishing X-Men any good? I didn't like the art so I never bothered to read it... Is it still coming out?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2009)

yeah, I think a grand total of three isues have come out.

Also, the landscape art is amazing beyond words.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, I bet the landscape art is impressive. The people on the other hand looked like weird wax figurines.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2009)

art isn't that good.

Ellis' writting fluctuates, half the time it looks like he's on cruise control and the other half he's putting _some_ effort into it.

Ghost Boxes #2 was awesome


----------



## shit (Apr 29, 2009)

Slice said:


> Guys i need some help because i just got very confused.
> 
> I read *Uncanny* 508 and there we are seeing the red queens "minions" grapping Kwannons body to ressurrect her.
> 
> ...



Your problem is you read crappy comics. :ho

Give me more ammo to make cheap Uncanny insults.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok, Thanks Kilowog. 





Juggalo said:


> Your problem is you read crappy comics. :ho


 I was thinking something similar.


----------



## Slice (Apr 29, 2009)

Right now uncanny isnt _that_ bad.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 29, 2009)

"that" lolol


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 29, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Your problem is you read crappy comics. :ho
> 
> Give me more ammo to make cheap Uncanny insults.





LIL_M0 said:


> Ok, Thanks Kilowog.  I was thinking something similar.



I like UNCANNY!!

Well, I read it anyway -__-


----------



## shit (Apr 29, 2009)

Srsly, Sword of the Braddocks was so shitty it made my head hurt.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2009)

like I've said a bajillion times, UXM is on a slight upcurb.  the "make or break" moment will be the Utopia crossover.


----------



## Kinjishi (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL, Colossus and Rockslide........Raiders fans.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 30, 2009)

Uncanny writer is a retard that didn't bother to learn that psilocke is imune to mindfuckery, reality warping and magic.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 30, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> LOL, Colossus and Rockslide........Raiders fans.





I've lost much respect for Santo.....MUCH


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Uncanny writer is a retard that didn't bother to learn that psilocke is imune to mindfuckery, reality warping and magic.



Fraction wrote a comic book where Thomas Edison and Nikola Tesla had super science battles at the turn of the century.

your opinion is invalid


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2009)

lolz. 

I still like Land.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 3, 2009)

. . .

What friggin' kind of porn did he watch to draw that? IN A COMIC?

That guy is fucked up.


----------



## Banhammer (May 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Fraction wrote a comic book where Thomas Edison and Nikola Tesla had super science battles at the turn of the century.
> 
> your opinion is invalid



I take it back.
Just watch a heroes re-run, and reading Land gave me Loeb flashbacks.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> . . .
> 
> What friggin' kind of porn did he watch to draw that? IN A COMIC?
> 
> That guy is fucked up.



u think that's bad...


----------



## RoguefanAM (May 3, 2009)

I have not been impressed with Fraction's run so far. Plus, his Emma's terrible.

I hope Dark Reign is better than what we've been given so far.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 4, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> I have not been impressed with Fraction's run so far. Plus,  Emma is a terrible Character.
> 
> I hope Dark Reign is better than what we've been given so far.



Fixed for you


----------



## Banhammer (May 4, 2009)

fuck you, I love Emma


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 4, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> u think that's bad...



. . . Where in the bloody heck?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 4, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Fixed for you



Emma is not terrible

SHe's just awful is all


----------



## Slice (May 4, 2009)

Why all the Emma hate?

She actually is one of my favorites from the (current) X-Men (and no its not just because of her looks )


----------



## Banhammer (May 4, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Emma is not terrible
> 
> S*He's* just awful is all



Gaybusted.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2009)

Gaybusted... :rofl


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 4, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Gaybusted.



What the hell are you trying to imply good sir

What me, Northstar, Anole, Wiccan, and Hulkling do together on Saturday nights is of no concern to you.


----------



## Castiel (May 4, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I take it back.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 4, 2009)

What's the point of the X-men these days?  

I mean, there's only like 200 or so mutants left, right?  That barely constitutes a enclave.  Would the rest of the population honestly give a darn at that point?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 4, 2009)

Messiah War upcoming.

Yeah, I'm just reading to see what becomes of the mutant baby and Stryfe.


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2009)

Only 200 mutants left? So the whole House of M thing actually mattered in the end? *Still catching up on New X-Men*


----------



## Petes12 (May 4, 2009)

You know Land might be lazy and he might reference porn for his art or whatever, but I don't see anything to criticize in those 2 pictures. And I actually like the way he handles shading, kind of gives everything that sleek look. There are worse looking comics out there, that's for sure. Like a certain comic allegedly being drawn by Finch occasionally...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2009)

I say again, "I still like Land. "


----------



## Sylar (May 4, 2009)

The problem with Land is that its damn near impossible to tell who's who.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah. He never sticks to copying one face for a specific character.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

At least he's better than Liefield's art.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2009)

by leaps and bounds


----------



## Zen-aku (May 5, 2009)

i used to be a huge fan of Land, then u guys told me about his dirty little secret and it wasn't the same

its like Knowing ur girlfriends tits are fake

or knowing how a magic trick is done


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

He did pretty good work before he started tracing. Anyone have some images on hand?


----------



## Petes12 (May 5, 2009)

I googled greg land and got this: Kitsukaru


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

Old, but still good.


----------



## Petes12 (May 5, 2009)

this is my favorite face


----------



## Juggernaut (May 5, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> this is my favorite face



Ha, I just reread that issue yesterday.


----------



## Slice (May 5, 2009)

Isnt that one from the Marvel Zombies crossover with the Ultimate universe?

If it is, for those who want to know: she is supposed to look surprised and not like she will be stuffing something enourmous in her mouth within the next seconds


----------



## Deviate (May 5, 2009)

You sure she's not trying to take a chomp out of some Atlantean cock?


----------



## Bergelmir (May 5, 2009)

Deviate said:


> You sure she's not trying to take a chomp out of some Atlantean cock?



It looks like she already tried and got her jaw dislocated.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 5, 2009)

Slice said:


> Isn't that one from the Marvel Zombies crossover with the Ultimate universe?
> 
> If it is, for those who want to know: she is supposed to look surprised and not like she will be stuffing something enormous in her mouth within the next seconds



Yep, it's from the first round of Marvel Zombies and the Ultimate Universe.  I think she is surprised after seeing her Mom for the first time in a while.


----------



## Petes12 (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, that's what the speech bubble says: "Mom?"


----------



## Juggernaut (May 5, 2009)

Damn, I didn't even notice the speech bubble in that picture.


----------



## Petes12 (May 5, 2009)

Her face is a little distracting


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2009)

> What's the point of the X-men these days?


they're about to becoem Osborn's newest playthings


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

FRYING PAN NEEDED.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 5, 2009)

This is so disgraceful.

Someone needs to put Marvel on blast.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 5, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> this is my favorite face



This is the only time Emma has shown some sort of purpose to me.


----------



## Petes12 (May 5, 2009)

That's Ultimate Sue Storm!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

I'd be surprise if anyone can tell the difference FROM FIRST GLANCE.


----------



## Petes12 (May 5, 2009)

It's easy, that girl is wearing blue and her boobs are covered! Emma would be wearing white with cleavage showing, duh.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 5, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> It's easy, that girl is wearing blue and her boobs are covered! Emma would be wearing white with cleavage showing, duh.



Ultimate Emma is far less slutty. I should've seen the difference though as I read all of Ultimate X Men.

Sooooooo still no use for Emma


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> It's easy, that girl is wearing blue and her boobs are covered! Emma would be wearing white with cleavage showing, duh.



FROM THE FACE ALONE.


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2009)

Oh please like anyone looks at Emma's face...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

She only ranks below a corpse!


----------



## Banhammer (May 6, 2009)

well, understandably, if you've ever seen greg land drawing a corpse


----------



## Deviate (May 6, 2009)

Exiles was once again great! I actually thought the Black Panther on the team would somehow be related to Spider-Man or Deadpood due to him being the comic relief (and as of issue 2, also a )


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

I must read this.


----------



## Banhammer (May 6, 2009)

yeah, he did remind me of Ult. Spider-Man.


----------



## Deviate (May 6, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I must read this.



Yes, you must 



Banhammer said:


> yeah, he did remind me of Ult. Spider-Man.



Yeah, I thought the same thing until he revealed his  side


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 6, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> well, understandably, if you've ever seen greg land drawing a corpse



I don't even want to think about what kind of porn film he'd study from to draw THAT.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Messiah War continues to be freakin awesome.


----------



## neodragzero (May 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Messiah War continues to be freakin awesome.



True that. True that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 7, 2009)

Oh, man Cable is so screwed.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 7, 2009)

Oh, man is Hope going to hopelessly scarred as a result of this. Hell, its probably something like Stryfe mindfucking her that leads to her mass ganking the humans.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Oh, man is Hope going to hopelessly scarred as a result of this. Hell, its probably something like Stryfe mindfucking her that leads to her mass ganking the humans.



I was thinking something similar.


----------



## Agmaster (May 7, 2009)

Wait wait...what's this about BP having an incarnation worth reading?


----------



## Quasar (May 7, 2009)

Its annoying how all the cool black characters all ways have braids or cornrows, kinda cliched 
What about a bald fade or a dark ceaser????


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 7, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Its annoying how all the cool black characters all ways have braids or cornrows, kinda cliched
> What about a bald fade or a dark ceaser????



Well.....Bishop rocked the whole long Prince do for some time.

And at least we can tell who the black heroes are. Without costumes, I can't tell you the difference between Havok and Cannonball


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Its annoying how all the cool black characters all ways have braids or cornrows, kinda cliched
> What about a bald fade or a dark ceaser????


John Stewart rocks the bald fade. :ho



Chaos Ghost said:


> And at least we can tell who the black heroes are. Without costumes, I can't tell you the difference between Havok and Cannonball



This.


----------



## Agmaster (May 7, 2009)

Oi, I'm rocking twists, I bet most comic artists don't even know what those are.  They think dreads just magically happen.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> John Stewart rocks the bald fade. :ho



I also remember Prodigy getting his Boosie on. But./......it was New X Men....could've just been shitting art.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

I tried twist, It's a bitch to maintain so I rocks the fade like John. :ho


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I tried twist, It's a bitch to maintain so I rocks the fade like John. :ho



My year old mini dreads look shitty now.....too poor to get em re-twisted


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I also remember Prodigy *getting his Boosie on.* But./......it was New X Men....could've just been shitting art.



Bwhahahahahahaha. +1 to anyone else who gets that joke. 

Speaking of art. New Mutants art and colors look amazing. :amazed



Chaos Ghost said:


> My year old mini dreads look shitty now.....too poor to get em re-twisted



My gf would pull that "oh my wrist hurts" shit all the time so I just cut it.


----------



## Quasar (May 7, 2009)

Yeh im bout to get some locks aswell. Dont like callin em dreads cos i free'd my mind


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 7, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Yeh im bout to get some locks aswell. Dont like callin em dreads cos i free'd my mind



LOL I had this one teacher with locks that used to say that.


----------



## Z (May 7, 2009)

Did anyone read New Mutants?


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2009)

Man I'm getting so sick of the New Mutants. 

First Magma kills Dust and its never mentioned again and no one seems bothered by it.  Then Illyana takes part of Pixie's soul and completely destroys her TWICE and yet once again no one seems to think this a big deal and now the New Mutants happily accept Illyana back while completely blowing off the NXM's completely correct accusations of her torturing Pixie (again TWICE). I mean Christ Marvel what the hell?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Did anyone read New Mutants?



It was awesome. :ho


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 7, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Man I'm getting so sick of the New Mutants.
> 
> First Magma kills Dust and its never mentioned again and no one seems bothered by it.  Then Illyana takes part of Pixie's soul and completely destroys her TWICE and yet once again no one seems to think this a big deal and now the New Mutants happily accept Illyana back while completely blowing off the NXM's completely correct accusations of her torturing Pixie (again TWICE). I mean Christ Marvel what the hell?



While we're being honest here, the New Mutants are just so useless to me. Cannonball aside(and maybe Rhane....it is entertaining to see her go psycho and maul a random X person every year or so.)  They can all go die in each other's arms for all I care. 

And not that crappy Dead on Monday, revived on Thursday Jean Grey kind of death either. They need "Our Bus Got Blown up" X students or the  "Oh shit! I can't stop the Blackbird!" Banshee kind of deaths. Nice and permanent.


----------



## Z (May 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> It was awesome. :ho



Yeah it was pretty good. Although who was that freak guy at the end?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



picture


----------



## Agmaster (May 7, 2009)

You know what they really need?  To stop settign up a book only to cancel it.


LIL_M0 said:


> I tried twist, It's a bitch to maintain so I rocks the fade like John. :ho


CG, I'm too poor too.  The hassle is such a fucking pain, but I'm liking the look and I've pretty much vowed to not cut my hair until some life changing event occurs.


----------



## Z (May 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> CLICK - LJ POST



Oh. Thanks.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 7, 2009)

its been 30 years and no body gives a shit about the new mutants Sept for Rahne and MABEY cannon ball

and how big of ass holes were they to the NXM


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> You know what they really need?  To stop settign up a book only to cancel it.


This. 



Agmaster said:


> CG, I'm too poor too.  The hassle is such a fucking pain, but I'm liking the look and *I've pretty much vowed to not cut my hair until some life changing event occurs*.



lol


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> stock



Nice twist at teh end. Sucked as a whole, but probally because it had the New Mutants in it. I know one of those useless fools better be on the train to Cannon Fodder City by issue 30(if it lasts that long)


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Issue 30? you're too optimistic man. 

I think I liked the art so much that I didn't really pay much attention to the story. I'll have to read it again, but as of now: it's awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 7, 2009)

i hope sunspot gets killed his power's are useless

solar powered super strength?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 7, 2009)

Dudes, I'm totally writing an X Men humor fic


----------



## Quasar (May 7, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> i hope sunspot gets killed his power's are useless
> 
> solar powered super strength?



Superman has solar powered super strength


----------



## Eevihl (May 7, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Did anyone read New Mutants?



I picked it up but after I saw Wolfsbane was not in this issue I didn't care enough to read it yet. I will but not till after I read MZ4. The variant cover is really pretty though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Wolfsbane belongs to Kyle/Yost now.


----------



## shit (May 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Wolfsbane belongs to Kyle/Yost now.



where she will be ignored 

srsly wtf is going on with her now. i dunno this god/werewolf/weirdo she's about to screw at all.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> srsly wtf is going on with her now. i dunno this god/werewolf/weirdo she's about to screw at all.


I don't know him either but Rhanes story is supposed to be told in the next arc.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 7, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> where she will be ignored
> 
> srsly wtf is going on with her now. i dunno this god/werewolf/weirdo she's about to screw at all.



its along sordid new mutants thing

BUT Wikipedia is ur friend

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Lunie, Esponer, Phoenix, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Zaru, Dirty Harry, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Hiroshi, Green Lantern, Grrblt, The MMAthematician, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Chainer, Reznor, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, funkmasterswede, Yondaime

Posted by:


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

next X-Force arc


----------



## Zen-aku (May 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> next X-Force arc



Oh good You know what that means.. WOLVERINE VS WEREWOLVES HELL YES

i am hopeful New mutants gets canceled quickly


----------



## Deviate (May 8, 2009)

> i am hopeful New mutants gets canceled quickly



Why? I actually liked the first issue...


----------



## NeoDMC (May 8, 2009)

They brought back New Mutants? Why?

Didn't we have a Messiah Complex for this shit?

Edit: Hell didn't we have Grant Morrison for this shit?


----------



## Quasar (May 8, 2009)

Legions back!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2009)

Of course. He was back in the solicits for #2.

So how did he come back? Decimation reality warp? I mean, that brought back Onslaught, Illyana, and 616 Mad Jim Jaspers and Fury, just to name a few.


----------



## Deviate (May 8, 2009)

Speaking of Onslaught's return, I really wished they actually used female Bucky now that she's in the 616


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2009)

Female Bucky? 

What's next female Wolver

I mean what's next female Bullse

I mean what's next female Krav

I mean what's next female Tony Sta

Never mind.


----------



## Deviate (May 8, 2009)

> Rikki Barnes, who was from the alternate Earth created by Franklin Richards in the wake of the Onslaught incident. Rikki Barnes is still a member of the Young Allies on Counter-Earth. In the wake of the Onslaught Reborn series, Rikki has been transported to the mainstream Earth.



10 char limit


----------



## Zen-aku (May 8, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Female Bucky?
> 
> What's next female Wolver
> 
> ...



LMAO i cant wait to see what his reaction is when he finds out about Miss Sinister


----------



## Deviate (May 8, 2009)

There's also a female Hawkeye, female Loki, female Spider-Man, female Captain Marvel, there was a female Thor in Planet X, female Captain America in that Spider-Girl universe, and of course.....a male Wasp.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Female Bucky?
> 
> What's next female Wolver
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (May 8, 2009)

And then there was Xavin who was all sorts of confusing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2009)

Deviate said:


> There's also a female Hawkeye, female Loki, female Spider-Man, female Captain Marvel, there was a female Thor in Planet X, female Captain America in that Spider-Girl universe, and of course.....a male Wasp.



Thor Girl was in the Initiative.


----------



## Banhammer (May 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Thor Girl was in the Initiative.



skrull. untill sh wasn't


----------



## Z (May 8, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> The variant cover is really pretty though.


Yeah, it was awesome. Good thing I have it. 


Deviate said:


> Why? I actually liked the first issue...





Deviate said:


> and of course.....a male Wasp.


----------



## Quasar (May 8, 2009)

Is there a female Hank Pym?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2009)

I'm probably on Earth-Fail there is. I bet it's a universe full of them. 

Speaking of confusing Pym failures, when/where exactly does Mighty Avengers take place. I stopped reading it after issue one cause of Pym and inconsistencies.


----------



## Deviate (May 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Thor Girl was in the Initiative.



True, but I was talking about this one:

here


----------



## Petes12 (May 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm probably on Earth-Fail there is. I bet it's a universe full of them.
> 
> Speaking of confusing Pym failures, when/where exactly does Mighty Avengers take place. I stopped reading it after issue one cause of Pym and inconsistencies.



Whole first arc basically takes place just after Osborn takes control and Iron Man flushes his own brain (he's slowly getting dumber because of whatever he did). When the arc finishes, everything the bad guy did gets undone, but everyone still remembers it happening.

I personally like it btw, Slott does the best thing you can possibly do with Hank Pym- put him on a hopeless path of redemption while simultaneously making fun of him constantly.

edit: also giving him a bunch of gadgets or whatever, so that he's a bit more than just the 'I TURN BIG AND SMALL' guy was a pretty smart move.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2009)

so the first new arc is finished?


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2009)

Yeah its on its 2nd arc where Loki is still dicking everyone around and Pietro's trying to rejoin so he can find Wanda.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2009)

Cool. I'll check it out.


----------



## shit (May 8, 2009)

Mighty Avengers lacks Iron Man. Also lacks Scarlet Witch. And Hulk. They're sucking the win out of this series as fast as they can. I'm holding on for Quicksilver and Hank Pym looking like a failure.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 8, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Female Bucky?
> 
> What's next female Wolver
> 
> ...



Dammit, why can't I rep you


----------



## Petes12 (May 9, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Mighty Avengers lacks Iron Man. Also lacks Scarlet Witch. And Hulk. They're sucking the win out of this series as fast as they can. I'm holding on for Quicksilver and Hank Pym looking like a failure.


Hulk makes for a pretty boring teammate anyway.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

I tried to read MA just now. I can't. I hate almost everything about this book.


----------



## Petes12 (May 9, 2009)

lol. 

I guess I'm in the minority for liking it.


----------



## Banhammer (May 9, 2009)

I don't hate herc or the ya present, and the hulk being gone, but everything else is rubbish.

Oh and the lulz in Osborn's face when they call themselves the "real" avengers, with an actual reason.



And that reason is Hank Pym...


Everyhing else neeeds to burn



Quasar said:


> Is there a female Hank Pym?



Well, there was his wife, Cassie Lang and Big zero.


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> next X-Force arc



Well that's good to hear. I had forgotten that they like to put characters on covers that don't have anything to do with the current happenings.

A.K.A.
Thunderbolts
Damn you Mask guy, DAMN YOU!


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2009)

I love eXiles again pek


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I love eXiles again pek



As do I, as much as I hate to admit it.
I'm in love with Blink.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Damn you Mask guy, DAMN YOU!


**


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 9, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> As do I, as much as I hate to admit it.
> I'm in love with Blink.



Who DOESN'T like Blink?


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> As do I, as much as I hate to admit it.
> I'm in love with Blink.


There is no shame in that


LIL_M0 said:


> **



Mo don't you think it is time you got a new avi/sig m


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Seriously who is that guy!




Comic Book Guy said:


> Who DOESN'T like Blink?



Those who do not like the color pink, I would only assume.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Mo don't you think it is time you got a new avi/sig


Ummm.. No?


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2009)

But I went through a name change and mutiple sets


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

You did? What was your name before Hellion?


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

The crazy white kid Hellion?


----------



## Banhammer (May 9, 2009)

new mutants needs to end fast.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 9, 2009)

I wonder how godly Legion will be. . .


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Mo don't you think it is time you got a new avi/sig



:ho **


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> :ho **


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> You did? What was your name before Hellion?


Kaze 


KojiDarth said:


> The crazy white kid Hellion?


Hellion ain't crazy, His woman is though :ho


LIL_M0 said:


> :ho **


That's better


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> :ho **



Nice dude real nice.




Hellion said:


> Hellion ain't crazy, His woman is though :ho



Who is his woman?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 9, 2009)

Is it me or when the art in NXM went south, Hellion's appearence went from Hollywood stud kid to recovering crack addict?


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Is it me or when the art in NXM went south, Hellion's appearence went from Hollywood stud kid to recovering crack addict?



He looked like Mr.Pimp in X-force.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 9, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> He looked like Mr.Pimp in X-force.



Which is how he looked before he got those dark circles, stringy hair, and ultra skinny limbs in NXM. 

That insane glove and boot size didn't help either


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Who is his woman?


  Who is in my siggy


Chaos Ghost said:


> Is it me or when the art in NXM went south, Hellion's appearence went from Hollywood stud kid to recovering crack addict?



He just changed his hair to throw off the bad guys


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Kaze


Oh, yeah. I was wondering where Kaze went. lol



KojiDarth said:


> Chaos Ghost said:
> 
> 
> > Hellion said:
> ...


thanks. 


Chaos Ghost said:


> Is it me or when the art in NXM went south, Hellion's appearence went from Hollywood stud kid to recovering crack addict?


 Skottie Young is an acquired taste.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh, yeah. I was wondering where Kaze went. lol
> 
> 
> thanks.
> ...



Yeah, you're right.


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Hellion said:


> :facpalm  Who is in my siggy



Oh...well if he ends up like Boom Boom X23 gonna be a sad girl


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

I was sad that Boom  Boom  died. She was drawn incredibly hawt.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 9, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Oh...well if he ends up like Boom Boom X23 gonna be a sad girl



In Messiah Complex she buttraped Deathstrike for hitting Keller.

Imagine what she would do if he kicked the bucket


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

They might go back in time right before she got bullet pwnt.

I hope.





 Damn you Leper Queen! DAMN YOU!


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Yeah, you're right.





LIL_M0 said:


> I was sad that Boom  Boom  died. She was drawn incredibly hawt.



Yeah the first time I cared about knockoff Jubilee


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Yeah the first time I cared about knockoff Jubilee



BEDAZZLER!?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 9, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Yeah the first time I cared about knockoff Jubilee



Didn't Boom Boom come first?


----------



## Deviate (May 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I was sad that Boom  Boom  died. She was drawn incredibly hawt.



Fo Sho! 

Speaking of hotness (and since you guys were talking about Blink a few pages back) Scarlet Witch in Exiles =


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Didn't Boom Boom come first?



Yes, Boom Boom 1985
And Jubilee 1989


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2009)

I don't know but I knew of Jubes first,

What's bedazzaler?


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2009)

Half naked women are always hot


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I don't know but I knew of Jubes first,
> 
> What's bedazzaler?





I was poking fun because Dazzler was the first.
Well the first with a incredibly shinny power.























And it sucks.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 9, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I was poking fun because Dazzler was the first.
> Well the first with a incredibly shinny power.
> 
> 
> ...



Dazzler wins.

She's in an X title, Boom Boom is......dead...and Jubilee is, well, she's Jubilee


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Dazzler wins.
> 
> She's in an X title, Boom Boom is......dead...and Jubilee is, well, she's Jubilee



Gotta have Pixie as a back up singer.


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2009)

When land "draws" Pixie she looks like a porn star


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Hellion said:


> When land "draws" Pixie she looks like a porn star



And I don't mind at all.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 9, 2009)

Hellion said:


> When land "draws" Pixie she looks like a porn star



Cuz she's a teenager. 

Teenager in 2009 = Slut.

I hate this excuse being bought up as a knock. She's a rebelous teen living in Cali, thousands of miles away from her parents with irresponsible adults. what do you expect?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Yon Chaos Ghost makes and awesome point. I would rep thee if I could.


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Cuz she's a teenager.
> 
> Teenager in 2009 = Slut.
> 
> I hate this excuse being bought up as a knock. She's a rebelous teen living in Cali, thousands of miles away from her parents with irresponsible adults. what do you expect?


And she is a Pixie.


2009 Pixie =


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yon Chaos Ghost makes and awesome point. I would rep thee if I could.



I would've repped you for your set If I could


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

lolz. Thanks again.


----------



## Deviate (May 9, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> And she is a Pixie.
> 
> 
> 2009 Pixie =



I'd hit that.


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Deviate said:


> I'd hit that.



Hey don't do that. That's what Hank Pym did to his wife and now look how he is.


----------



## Hellion (May 10, 2009)

I have seen alot of Stark sigs lately


----------



## Eevihl (May 10, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I have seen alot of Stark sigs lately





















I liked him before he was cool.


----------



## Hellion (May 10, 2009)

That has happened to me before


----------



## Deviate (May 10, 2009)

But it doesn't compare to the number of "Tite Kubo trolled my fandom" sigs.


----------



## Eevihl (May 10, 2009)

Deviate said:


> But it doesn't compare to the number of "Tite Kubo trolled my fandom" sigs.



Tite Kubo is Loeb.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 10, 2009)

Deviate said:


> But it doesn't compare to the number of "Tite Kubo trolled my fandom" sigs.





KojiDarth said:


> Tite Kubo is Loeb.



I'm lost!


----------



## Hellion (May 10, 2009)

Looks at sig ph

That is still tame compared to when TTGL first came out


----------



## Eevihl (May 10, 2009)

What is TTGL?


----------



## Hellion (May 10, 2009)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagan


----------



## Eevihl (May 10, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagan




Oh.


----------



## Hellion (May 10, 2009)

Kamina is


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

You know what was a nice idea that has unfortunatly allready been somewhat used in comics, and in retrospective, I rather not see working wich is a shame?


The X-23 squad.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

The X-23 squad? Please elaborate.


----------



## Sylar (May 10, 2009)

Well in the Wolverine and the X-Men animated series Wolverine gets his own team of Laura clones. 

They kick just as much ass as you'd expect.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 10, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Well in the Wolverine and the X-Men animated series Wolverine gets his own team of Laura clones.
> 
> They kick just as much ass as you'd expect.



Man, its too bad they got wiped out with the future being changed. They were pretty cool.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

Was that from Wolverine and the X-Men?


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

In the long distant future, twenty years from now (bishop's version, with the concentration camp, Rover, Hellion and Telford Porter) right near the last episode, Xavier, and is possy is surounded by sentinels.
What happens in the last second? Six or seven X-23's pop out ninja style, and cut'em up like a salad, slashing and dicing with some pretty awesome mooves.
In the middle of them? Wolverine.
Xavier is impressed. Logan goes : yeeeeeah, they're pretty handy sometimes.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 10, 2009)

Yeah. Towards the end of the first season, when Wolverine pops up in the future.

EDIT: Always posting a minute or two late.


----------



## Sylar (May 10, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Well in the *Wolverine and the X-Men* animated series Wolverine gets his own team of Laura clones.
> 
> They kick just as much ass as you'd expect.





LIL_M0 said:


> Was that from Wolverine and the X-Men?



LIL_M0 master of reading.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

Ummm. I had page load errors...? Yeah, let's use that excuse.


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

anywhom, nothing was lost in translation.


Also, that Emma was pretty awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

though not enough sooraya and mercury.


----------



## Hellion (May 10, 2009)

I liked the fact, that Wolverine didn't always have the forefront of the episodes.
I didn't like Cyclops though.  I am happy Jean is back just so he can stop screaming "JJJJJJEAAAANNNN" every episode


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

No  Dust?! Clearly this is a horrible series.


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

yeah, I hated how they douched cyclops so wolverine could get lead


----------



## Sylar (May 10, 2009)

Dust is in it for like 5 minutes in 2 different eps and Mercury is one of Magneto's Acolytes but never actually talks.


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> No  Dust?! Clearly this is a horrible series.



they have dust. just not enough of her. Yet.


They have plenty Hellion though


----------



## Bergelmir (May 10, 2009)

As grating as it was, it was kinda nice to have Lorna be a naive weak willed chick in Wolverine and X-Men. Bat shit crazy Lorna got a bit old for me.


----------



## Hellion (May 10, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> yeah, I hated how they douched cyclops so wolverine could get lead


Yeah it got to the point were I would skim over episodes that were scott heavy


Banhammer said:


> they have dust. just not enough of her. Yet.
> 
> 
> They have plenty Hellion though



Yeah but in that reality there was no HellionXLaura


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

On one hand, yes, on another, now you can fantasize about lauraXhellionXlauraXlauraXlauraXlauraXlaura


----------



## Hellion (May 10, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> On one hand, yes, on another, now you can fantasize about lauraXhellionXlauraXlauraXlauraXlauraXlaura



I always knew you were a cool dude


----------



## shit (May 10, 2009)

Deviate said:


> But it doesn't compare to the number of "Tite Kubo trolled my fandom" sigs.





I'll be the one to drag it out way too long. :ho


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 10, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Man, its too bad they got wiped out with the future being changed. They were pretty cool.


Are you sure they got wiped out? I mean, I don't recall actually seeing who did and didn't get retconned after the whole Phoinex thingy.



Banhammer said:


> In the long distant future, twenty years from now (bishop's version, with the concentration camp, Rover, Hellion and Telford Porter) right near the last episode, Xavier, and is possy is surounded by sentinels.
> What happens in the last second? Six or seven X-23's pop out ninja style, and cut'em up like a salad, slashing and dicing with some pretty awesome mooves.
> In the middle of them? Wolverine.
> Xavier is impressed. Logan goes : yeeeeeah, they're pretty handy sometimes.


It was more like four or five
I'm not even a fan of hers but I marked out when I saw them.


Banhammer said:


> Also, that Emma was pretty awesome.


No she wasn't.



Hellion said:


> I liked the fact, that Wolverine didn't always have the forefront of the episodes.
> I didn't like Cyclops though.  I am happy Jean is back just so he can stop screaming "JJJJJJEAAAANNNN" every episode


This. 


Banhammer said:


> yeah, I hated how they douched cyclops so wolverine could get lead


I did like Cyke being the bitch of the group though. Nice change of pace.

Wolvie: *To Cyclops and I think Kitty**eye twitch* Why aren't you ready?
Cyclops: What, you belive her?
Wolvie: It doesn't matter. If I say get ready, you get ready


Juggalo said:


> I'll be the one to drag it out way too long. :ho



I still don't get it


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

> No she wasn't.


Yes she was


----------



## shit (May 10, 2009)

> I still don't get it



Well I'm not big into wrestling, so call it even.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 10, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Yes she was



No, she wasn't. She was better than comic Emma, but that's not saying much. She didn't have actual use save for a few eps. Hell, Iceman was more important and all he did was go  over Kitty for the whole season.

To say she was the teams only psychic _and_ she's made of a super strong diamond form(which makes her a poor man's Piotr and a poor man's Jean) she really didn't do shit that helped.

I love our little Emma fights BHpek

They needed more Rasputin. I loved his accent

EDIT: IN other words, you need to explain that shit Juggalo


----------



## Hellion (May 10, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Well I'm not big into wrestling, so call it even.



I lol'd


----------



## shit (May 10, 2009)

> EDIT: IN other words, you need to explain that shit Juggalo



Oh, k. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



In Bleach, Yammy, called the 10th espada which is a literal power ranking, was introduced way long ago. Since then, 9th to 1st have all been revealed. But then, just recently, Yammy revealed that he was actually the number 0 espada, which puts him above all the other ones. This totally shitted on all the fandoms and their bragging rights, from Stark not being the biggest bad guy, to Szayel being just second to weakest, to Ulqiorra being the weaker when he was duoing with Yammy, to Ishida (in my sig) who fought Yammy and suposedly won and killed him until Yammy revealed himself to be way out of the quincies league. It's just epic that he was able to make this story all up from scratch and then do something so menial as switch one character's power-scale and yet it totally rocks the entire universe.




Basically it's one of those things only people on the internet enjoy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 10, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Oh, k.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ok. I kinda get it now. Good thing I don't read/watch Bleach


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

I bet the Knights of Yammy are loving this.


----------



## shit (May 10, 2009)

If the Bleach section was ever active, it would be in chaos right now.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 10, 2009)

Vic's face at the bottom



YOU'RE GONNA DIE CLOWN!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2009)

Anyone thinking that Legacy Virus 2.0 may be employed?

Why not? OLD IS NEW AGAIN, HYUK HYUK!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

I thought that Legacy 2.0 was the thing that Leper Queen was using to make the mutant's powers overload. Am I wrong?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 10, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I thought that Legacy 2.0 was the thing that Leper Queen was using to make the mutant's powers overload. Am I wrong?



Dunno. but I personally wanna how Hellion's power is gonna overload. I think it'll make for an awesome visual.

Why, why did YOung Avengers/New X Men never happen?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Why, why did YOung Avengers/New X Men never happen?


too much win.


----------



## Hellion (May 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Dunno. but I personally wanna how Hellion's power is gonna overload. I think it'll make for an awesome visual.



We got a glimpse of it when Emma removed his natural limiters when he had to help Laura


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 10, 2009)

Hellion said:


> We got a glimpse of it when Emma removed his natural limiters when he had to help Laura



All he did was fly fast. Is that it? Kill a shitload of folk by flying really really fast?

lol, I hope it imvolves some sort of DBZ esque visual


----------



## Eevihl (May 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> All he did was fly fast. Is that it? Kill a shitload of folk by flying really really fast?
> 
> lol, I hope it imvolves some sort of DBZ esque visual



Telekinesis


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Telekinesis



This I know, but would it be, like, psy bombs, or shit gettng crushed or what?


----------



## Eevihl (May 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> This I know, but would it be, like, psy bombs, or shit gettng crushed or what?



I would only assume everyone getting thrown up then turn into a meat tornado and end up with a sea of people meat.


----------



## Eevihl (May 11, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> In the long distant future, twenty years from now (bishop's version, with the concentration camp, Rover, Hellion and Telford Porter) right near the last episode, Xavier, and is possy is surounded by sentinels.
> What happens in the last second? Six or seven X-23's pop out ninja style, and cut'em up like a salad, slashing and dicing with some pretty awesome mooves.
> In the middle of them? Wolverine.
> Xavier is impressed. Logan goes : yeeeeeah, they're pretty handy sometimes.


EL OH EL 
Telford is in the animated series too.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I would only assume everyone getting thrown up then turn into a meat tornado and end up with a sea of people meat.



THAT'S THAT SHIT I WANNA SEE!!

EDIT: Meat Tornado sounds like it could be the name to a Dethklok song


----------



## Eevihl (May 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> THAT'S THAT SHIT I WANNA SEE!!
> 
> EDIT: Meat Tornado sounds like it could be the name to a Dethklok song


But I mean what happened with the Murlok anything could freakin happen!
SHE MADE THEM FORGET TO BREATH!




C'mon wtf is that shit.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 11, 2009)

Meat Tornado... mmmm... sounds like a yummy burger or pizza.

It also sounds like the shit that the dude from the Force Unleashed would pull. Just rip everything to shreds. Stryfe better pull some Meat Tornadoes in Messiah War.


----------



## Eevihl (May 11, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Meat Tornado... mmmm... sounds like a yummy burger or pizza.
> 
> It also sounds like the shit that the dude from the Force Unleashed would pull. Just rip everything to shreds. Stryfe better pull some Meat Tornadoes in Messiah War.



Galen Marek, and if that is the case Hellion would drag the moon to the earth.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I thought that Legacy 2.0 was the thing that Leper Queen was using to make the mutant's powers overload. Am I wrong?



Has to be prepared and delivered by Stryfe. Wouldn't be otherwise.


----------



## Agmaster (May 11, 2009)

So....I hear you guys like Bleach?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Galen Marek, and if that is the case Hellion would drag the moon to the earth.



I have him destoying an entire planet in this one fanfic I never got around to finishing.


----------



## Sylar (May 11, 2009)

Agmaster said:
			
		

> So....I hear you guys like Bleach?



Bleach sucks.


----------



## Agmaster (May 11, 2009)

Coming from a guy with a name from Heroes..in the comic book section....I can't help but chuckle at the trolling.


----------



## Sylar (May 11, 2009)

That's right you twit. I say Bleach sucks so I must be trolling.


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

I hear bleach sucks. Personally, I could never make it past the first scene with peopple standing on poles.


----------



## Eevihl (May 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I have him destoying an entire planet in this one fanfic I never got around to finishing.



I would so read it. Darth Nihilus just went around eating planets.  so it could work.


----------



## Agmaster (May 11, 2009)

Sylar said:


> That's right you twit. I say Bleach sucks so I must be trolling.


Because YOU are the objective voice of quality in all the world, non?  Your taste is flawless, impeccable, not the least bit bias.  My bad.  :lolkubo  Didn't mean to offend.


----------



## Eevihl (May 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Tite Kubo is Loeb.



Oh oh oh I got neg rep for this one.

:rofl


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

by whom? depending on who gave it to you, I might just have to heal it.


----------



## Eevihl (May 11, 2009)

Agmaster...
>.>
<.<
>.>


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

Not sure I can cockblock him...



Yup, Agmaster is on the list.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I would so read it. Darth Nihilus just went around eating planets.  so it could work.



Trust me, it didn't get done because that was the only good spot

I won't get into the possible plot and such


----------



## Eevihl (May 11, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Not sure I can cockblock him...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Agmaster is on the list.





Awww





Banhammer said:


> I hear bleach sucks. Personally, I could never make it past the first scene with peopple standing on poles.



Yeah the writing could use some work...more or less in the main characters someone needs to die on the good side.




Chaos Ghost said:


> Trust me, it didn't get done because that was the only good spot
> 
> I won't get into the possible plot and such




And on a new note,
Anyone else think Legacy is kinda boring.


----------



## shit (May 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Agmaster...
> >.>
> <.<
> >.>



Agmaster negs for us all. Be nice to Bleach. It's pretty good atm. Let us have our moment.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Awww
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, I stopped halfway through the second issue.

EDIT: All I know bout Bleach is that in that game for the Wii, Renji and Kenpachi help me own my friends, so they have my respect.


----------



## Eevihl (May 11, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Agmaster negs for us all. Be nice to Bleach. It's pretty good atm. Let us have our moment.



The character designs are awesome. I will give it that and I still love bleach just want somone to die. 

Damn you ice clone! DAMN YOU!





Chaos Ghost said:


> Meh, I stopped halfway through the second issue.



Yeah I plan on finishing this arc and just reading Uncanny and maybe start on factor.


And X-force is still the bestest


----------



## Sylar (May 11, 2009)

Agmaster said:
			
		

> Because YOU are the objective voice of quality in all the world, non? Your taste is flawless, impeccable, not the least bit bias. My bad.  Didn't mean to offend.



You, offend me? 

I couldn't care less about you. You don't even register on my radar. :rofl

Bleach sucks. Crappy 'storytelling' (and I use that word loosely), the art is generally pathetic, and the characters are so bland they make water look like hot sauce.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)

> the characters are so bland they make water look like hot sauce.


Buuuuuurrn!


----------



## Hellion (May 11, 2009)

I like bleach.... It gets the dirt out of my clothes :ho


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

I like bleach. It makes my michael jackson white.


----------



## Deviate (May 11, 2009)

Bleach destroyed Michael Jackson.


----------



## Agmaster (May 11, 2009)

Rawr rawr nerd rage.  I fear no negs.  But seriously....Kubo atleast admits to dickign around.  Loeb acts like he's writing something worthwhile.  Linking the two is just mean.


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

shit, the next post better make or break this thread.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)

I like X-Force


----------



## Z (May 11, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Bleach sucks. Crappy 'storytelling' (and I use that word loosely), the art is generally pathetic, and the characters are so bland they make water look like hot sauce.



That's the thing. You should never read Bleach for actual storytelling, but for the lulz.


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I like X-Force



SCIENCE!



Congratulations M0 we have reached sucess.


----------



## Deviate (May 11, 2009)

Wolverine's X-Force costume seems to have 'knee-masks- in that picture. Either way, M0 and the 'hammer save the thread.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 11, 2009)

Sylar said:


> You, offend me?
> 
> I couldn't care less about you. You don't even register on my radar. :rofl
> 
> Bleach sucks. Crappy 'storytelling' (and I use that word loosely), the art is generally pathetic, and the characters are so bland they make water look like hot sauce.


WHy can't I rep you dammit?



Hellion said:


> I like bleach.... It gets the dirt out of my clothes :ho





Banhammer said:


> I like bleach. It makes my michael jackson white.



I love this threadpek


----------



## Hellion (May 11, 2009)

Hammer why do you have such problems with sigs

Why does that pic remind me of Leifeild

Why did it takr Chaos ghost so longto realized how awesome we are

ALL THESE ANSWERS AND MUCH MORE ON THE NEXT EPISODE OF ROCKY AND BULLWINKLE


----------



## Deviate (May 11, 2009)

Rocky and bullwinkle reaaaaally jumped the shark when they hired that new writer, Jeff Loeb....


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Hammer why do you have such problems with sigs
> 
> Why does that pic remind me of Leifeild
> 
> ...



win post is win.


----------



## Sylar (May 11, 2009)

MOOSE AND SQUIRREL


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 11, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Rocky and bullwinkle reaaaaally jumped the shark when they hired that new writer, Jeff Loeb....





Sylar said:


> MOOSE AND SQUIRREL



I'm going to go read Civil War now


----------



## ghstwrld (May 11, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Coming from a guy with a name from Heroes..in the comic book section....I can't help but chuckle at the trolling.


----------



## Hellion (May 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> win post is win.



It was between that and Batman, I think I chose right


----------



## RoguefanAM (May 11, 2009)

I hate you, Carey.


----------



## icemaster143 (May 12, 2009)

When will people realize anything invoving Gambit is fail. He is like an Anchor of Fail that held Rogue back for years. Every time she starts to get Interesting this loser shows up and the whole arc goes down hill from there. 

Why couldn't Apocolypse have killed him.


----------



## Eevihl (May 12, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Rocky and bullwinkle reaaaaally jumped the shark when they hired that new writer, Jeff Loeb....



:rofl


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> I hate you, Carey.



Rogue's got a donk:ho


----------



## Eevihl (May 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Rogue's got a donk:ho



Annnnnnnd shouldn't Gambit be having a heart attack.
"AHHH SHE BE TAKEN MY POWERS!WEE WEE!"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Annnnnnnd shouldn't Gambit be having a heart attack.
> "AHHH SHE BE TAKEN MY POWERS!WEE WEE!"



Maybe she's a Skrull.


----------



## Quasar (May 12, 2009)

Im sick of RoguexGambit arc/issues they are much better apart.


----------



## Eevihl (May 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Maybe she's a Skrull.



Or maybe...
GAMBIT IS STILL A HORSEMEN SKRULL!


----------



## Bergelmir (May 12, 2009)

I miss Horseman Gambit.


----------



## Banhammer (May 12, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> I hate you, Carey.



I must say, I'm not sure cowboy boots should go with skin tight latex.


----------



## RoguefanAM (May 12, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I miss Horseman Gambit.



Beause gas powers are awesome?





			
				Banhammer said:
			
		

> I must say, I'm not sure cowboy boots should go with skin tight latex.



That picture has multiple levels of fail, yes.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 12, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> Beause gas powers are awesome?



Don't knock it. The ability to kill with a fart is awe inspiring. 

Horseman Gambit wasn't bad though. Turn inert objects into toxic material is pretty cool to begin with. Combine that with his mutant ability, and you've got some nice combinations. I thought the concept of Horseman Gambit to be pretty cool, didn't like the execution so much.

I still think they should have left him in Horseman form and pursued his story from there.


----------



## Banhammer (May 12, 2009)

I didn't feel anything about Apocalipse Gambit


----------



## Bergelmir (May 12, 2009)

Eh. Most people didn't. In fact, I don't think I heard a single person say anything good about Horseman Gambit.


----------



## Agmaster (May 12, 2009)

He didn't really do enough to get a feeling for him.  It seemed like Marvel tried the idea and then chickened out mid play.


----------



## Eevihl (May 12, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Eh. Most people didn't. In fact, I don't think I heard a single person say anything good about Horseman Gambit.



He had a awesome color blue to him.


----------



## shit (May 12, 2009)

Black Gambit is a biker/rocker guy with long/non-afro hair. Worst. Black guy. Ever.


----------



## Banhammer (May 12, 2009)

no, that's still jake long.


----------



## Sylar (May 12, 2009)

Ultimate Gambit was awesome. 

And then they brought him back as 616 Gambit with bad hair.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> no, that's still jake long.



Ugh, just hearing that name makes me piss blood


----------



## shit (May 12, 2009)

Then he died, taking Rogue's character with him. Since then she's been a ghost, which is why Loeb didn't kill her.

Remember when Rogue had Gambit's powers full time. That was pretty neat. They should've kept her that way.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Then he died, taking Rogue's character with him. Since then she's been a ghost, which is why Loeb didn't kill her.
> 
> Remember when Rogue had Gambit's powers full time. That was pretty neat. They should've kept her that way.



Yeah, that was pretty


----------



## Hellion (May 12, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Ultimate Gambit was awesome.
> 
> And then they brought him back as 616 Gambit with bad hair.



I miss Ultimate Gambit, and and RouBit


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2009)

He'll be back. It's Marvel. And Ultimate is going down the crapper.


----------



## Kinjishi (May 13, 2009)

So this week, they actually tried to make sense out of Wolverine being in 9635494638 places at once.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 13, 2009)

How? Was it skrulls? Does he have more clones? Is it all a hallucination and there's no Wolverine actually?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> So this week, they actually tried to make sense out of Wolverine being in 9635494638 places at once.



and it was the greatest thing ever written


----------



## Sylar (May 13, 2009)

Ha that was freaking great.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

I love this issue... well the first half.


----------



## Deviate (May 13, 2009)

Although this could have been explained in the many Wolverine One-Shots released every month, this was a great issue none the less.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 16, 2009)

any one else get creeped out by X-factor?


----------



## shit (May 16, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> any one else get creeped out by X-factor?



Yeah, he saw her as a twelve year old two weeks ago.

But then again take it where you can get it, I always say. I can't _really_ fault Madrox here.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2009)

No. I didn't like this issue at all. Peter David is relying too much on "OMG check out the last page" cliffhangers with this arc. It's annoying.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 16, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Yeah, he saw her as a twelve year old two weeks ago.
> 
> But then again take it where you can get it, I always say. I can't _really_ fault Madrox here.



didnt his kid die like a day ago, and his baby mama threaten to kill him 5 minutes later?

 he rebounds fast

 @ Shaterstar


----------



## Quasar (May 16, 2009)

Yeh wtf happened to him? He looks like a dyke.


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> No. I didn't like this issue at all. Peter David is relying too much on "OMG check out the last page" cliffhangers with this arc. It's annoying.



I don't know nor care of who is shatterstar.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2009)

Shatterstar was created and used by Liefield, so that pretty much sums up my "give a damn".


----------



## Quasar (May 16, 2009)

He used to be Cable's butt buddy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2009)

Cable escaped Liefeld's clutches.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 16, 2009)

Shatterstars greatest moment was getting his ass handed to him by deadpool


----------



## Quasar (May 16, 2009)

He was Deadpool to Cable before what Deadpool is to Cable


----------



## Hellion (May 16, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I don't know nor care of who is shatterstar.


This was BH


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2009)

heh, I would have thought Wolverine would try to kill Punisher, you know since they last time they met Frank cut off his face and flattened him with a steamroller


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> heh, I would have thought Wolverine would try to kill Punisher, you know since they last time they met Frank cut off his face and flattened him with a steamroller



That's probally like a weak woman's pinch to Wolvie. 

I bet he healed in about 2 minutes, AMIRITE??!?!


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2009)

well it looked like it hurt, plus Frank intentionally made it crush him slowly


----------



## Zen-aku (May 16, 2009)

when was this?


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2009)

Garth Ennis' Marvel Knights Punisher run


----------



## Zen-aku (May 16, 2009)

ill have to check that out


----------



## Hellion (May 17, 2009)

Soooo Blackest Night is the newest NF fad?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2009)

I started it... Well, technically you started it when you "made" me change my sig.


----------



## Hellion (May 17, 2009)

I was going to be annoyed by it but now I will be "arrogante"


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2009)

The Skeleton King?


----------



## Hellion (May 17, 2009)

EXACTA:


----------



## RoguefanAM (May 17, 2009)

Why did PAD age Layla? She's so boring now. She's missing her spunk, sarcastic, 'my tween self is too good for you' attitude I found so amusing.

Plus, JaimexLayla is 

Where's a de-aging ray gun of mass destruction when you need one?


----------



## shit (May 17, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> Why did PAD age Layla? She's so boring now. She's missing her spunk, sarcastic, 'my tween self is too good for you' attitude I found so amusing.
> 
> Plus, JaimexLayla is
> 
> Where's a de-aging ray gun of mass destruction when you need one?



If someone shot her with a de-aging ray gun next issue and made her 12 again, that would so be Jamie's life right now.


----------



## Hellion (May 17, 2009)

I stopped reading X-factor when they had that turtle artist.  What issue was that?


----------



## shit (May 17, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I stopped reading X-factor when they had that turtle artist.  What issue was that?



Turtleman got repositioned like 2 issues before Jamie's baby was born. Really tho, if you read mesiah complex, you can just jump straight into current X-Factor as it comes out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> If someone shot her with a de-aging ray gun next issue and made her 12 again, that would so be Jamie's life right now.


:rofl


Juggalo said:


> Hellion said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped reading X-factor when they had that turtle artist.  What issue was that?
> ...



this. start with issue 38 onward.


----------



## Hellion (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Eevihl (May 17, 2009)

Uncanny next week!


----------



## Sylar (May 17, 2009)

[snooty]To be technical I started the GL sig fad since I was the first one to ask for one from M0. 

Everyone else jumped on the bandwagon I started [/snooty]


----------



## Quasar (May 17, 2009)

The second guy is always the trendsetter.


----------



## shit (May 17, 2009)

Sylar's mad cuz he's sig b&. His is pretty badass, tho not many would know.


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2009)

Sylar said:


> [snooty]To be technical I started the GL sig fad since I was the first one to ask for one from M0.
> 
> Everyone else jumped on the bandwagon I started [/snooty]



Would you like me to dump it


Because actually, you jumped on the bandwagon I started, when I had the avatar of Barney Stinson as a Violet Hammer Corps.[/snooty zing]


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2009)

Sylar said:


> [snooty]To be technical I started the GL sig fad since I was the first one to ask for one from M0.
> 
> Everyone else jumped on the bandwagon I started [/snooty]



*Spoiler*: _Id disagrees._ 






			
				Id said:
			
		

> Damn you! lets start a trend, make one for me





> lets start a trend, make one for me





> lets start a trend





> lets


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2009)

M0 how dare you try and confuse the issue with facts!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

because I'm snooty.


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2009)

Pssh isn't that just like a Green Lantern


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

Indeed. You're under arrest, by the way.


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2009)

Of course officer I'll come quietly 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*NOT!!! 

UP YOURS YOU GREEN WEARING FRUIT LOOP! *


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

*taps into the Ion power*



*intergalactic police brutality ensues*


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rXI0Kuu594[/YOUTUBE]

Another cop bites the dust. 

Ion is just a pussy bitch to the power of FEAR!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Ion is just a pussy bitch to the power of FEAR!!!




*Spoiler*: __ 






















































​


----------



## Bergelmir (May 18, 2009)

So... so Ion is a little black kid then.


EDIT: I love how GL talk is infecting all the other threads since the new sigs.


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2009)

When no one was looking, Sinestro took *one *fish. He took 1 fish. That's as many as one ones. And that's terrible.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> So... so Ion is a little black kid then.


That's how I look without Ion powers


Bergelmir said:


> EDIT: I love how GL talk is infecting all the other threads since the new sigs.


just as planned. [/scar guardian] 



Sylar said:


> When no one was looking, Sinestro took *one *fish. He took 1 fish. That's as many as one ones. And that's terrible.


Your leader is a liar and a thief. 

ntopic x-men x-men x-men


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> So... so Ion is a little black kid then.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I love how GL talk is infecting all the other threads since the new sigs.



the War of light will consume your precious NF


----------



## Hellion (May 18, 2009)

I'm the skeleton King I will kill you all 

Also X-Factor is so pek and Layla is


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

I was thinking about picking up X-factor but everytime I look at the last cover I think of Ultimatum "I'M NARUTO CLONES ELOHEL BOMBS!"


----------



## shit (May 18, 2009)

I hate Loeb and whatever French asshole wrote UXM at the end and shitted on the awesome Madrox idea that was in AoA and made it totally lame and covered with their shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

One day Loeb will burn in Red light i Swear it!


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

Loeb will feel the hate of love!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2009)

I will go RED on Beechen's ass.


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I was thinking about picking up X-factor



Do it, its worth the money.

I just read Wolverine 73 and i am confused. Didnt they have a writer ready for the first story? It has like 1 page of development and lots of random pics beating people up. I want my Old Man Logan back


----------



## Agmaster (May 18, 2009)

*looks at all the Loeb hate....says nothing*


----------



## Petes12 (May 18, 2009)

Slice said:


> Do it, its worth the money.
> 
> I just read Wolverine 73 and i am confused. Didnt they have a writer ready for the first story? It has like 1 page of development and lots of random pics beating people up. I want my Old Man Logan back



73 is the first halves of 2 different 1 shots, 74 will finish them. Jason Aaron did the first one about Wolverine being all over the place, Daniel Way did the second one about the old motorcycle friend.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I will go RED on Beechen's ass.



I hope he gets kidney failure.


----------



## Quasar (May 18, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I hope he gets kidney failure.



That won't do shit....without the willpower to enact it. Unless your feeding on our prayers


----------



## Petes12 (May 18, 2009)

Well a whole planet was praying/hoping for their star to not go out, and Saint Walker reignited it. So if the whole planet hopes for Beechen's kidneys to fail...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

...then Saint Walker will ignite them?


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> ...then Saint Walker will ignite them?



SCIENCE 




shoop sw's head in.


----------



## RoguefanAM (May 19, 2009)

The X-men solicits for August are out. :ho

Check either CBR or Marvel dot com for them. I forget if hotlinking is approved here...

EDIT:  Kilowog beat me to posting X-men Legacy. Oh well.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)

> *HULK #14
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Pencils & Wraparound Cover by IAN CHURCHILL
> Variant Cover by IAN CHURCHILL
> ...


----------



## RoguefanAM (May 19, 2009)

X-Force vs the Hulk? Ouch.


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

Wow. He's even going to loebotimize Deadpool? That.. atgsrhsdtfhss sDSFGFERWY#$QGYHSDSGDFDHHHHHHHJFGDSAGDHFSRYEAWSDFHGJMGJSREASWTASGDFHSAS

I am not happy


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

As long as that tripe doesn't cross over into my fav comics I don't care.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)

hey m0, that issue is by the same guy who did the art on Titans #1 and Titans East Special #1 :ho


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

I noticed... but it's Rulk.


----------



## Agmaster (May 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I noticed... but it's Rulk.


What are you talking about?  Noone calls The Red Hulk Rulk :loloeb


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

As long as Deadpoool heals by his next issue.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

> *CABLE # 17*
> The Story: Hope is lost. Literally—lost in time





> *X-FORCE # 18*
> The Story: The fallout from MESSIAH WAR continues! X-23 is missing


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

Wait. How is she missing and then fighting Daken the same month?


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> As long as Deadpoool heals by his next issue.



he's gonna lobotomize him?
If he treats him bad, then I am gonna send a fackin letter with anthrax and swine flu to him!


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU



What the donkey shit.


----------



## Petes12 (May 20, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> he's gonna lobotomize him?
> If he treats him bad, then I am gonna send a fackin letter with anthrax and swine flu to him!



Well now I'm just really hoping Loeb does a terrible job with deadpool


----------



## Slice (May 20, 2009)

> X-FORCE #18
> Written by CRAIG KYLE & CHRISTOPHER YOST
> Pencils & Cover by MIKE CHOI & SONIA OBACK
> 70th Frame Variant by TBA
> ...





theres only one thing to say:



LIL_M0 said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)

that could be good, that could be the laura squad... right?


----------



## Quasar (May 20, 2009)

WFT the solicitations spoilt everything


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2009)

They always do.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

Slice said:


> theres only one thing to say:



Laura NOOOOOOOO 

*notices shes naked*


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)

She's in the matrix.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

^

I think she's getting the fully adamantium'd skeleton.


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)

poor thing. That shit must be cold


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)

Uncanny X-Men had me 



But then Tantric Sex Guru Elixir had me 



The last page had me 


And next issue's cover has me


----------



## RoguefanAM (May 20, 2009)

Uncanny X-men is now the Jessica Simpson of the X-books. 

Famous, but stupid as _heck_. :xzaru


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> And next issue's cover has me


I read this book because of your awesome synopsis. The cover is very !!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

I read it and I am a little bit confused... who exactly is in Psylocks body?

what the  hell did the Cuckoos do to chimera?

And Since when has Elixir been into Yoga?

i Did Like Pixie taking charge though


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)

he has medicine dumped into his brain. Not engeneering, not yogi, medicine.
He is now a doctor intelectually speaking, one could argue he should be in the think tank.
Emma once again prooved to be the the "less bulshit, more asswhoopin' bitch" character in that house.
And pixie is growing up, wich is good. It's always nice to see


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> *notices shes naked*



*Notices what your noticing, and likes what you noticed* 

Like my set?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> *Notices what your noticing, and likes what you noticed*
> 
> Like my set?



damn son your Sig is mind blowing! 

:WOW +


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> ^
> 
> I think she's getting the fully adamantium'd skeleton.


This



Banhammer said:


> Uncanny X-Men had me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elixir is now one of my favorite characters. And as for the cover upcoming, never thought she was hot, but bah gawd, any woman can be  with pointing nipples and no pants.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2009)

WTF did I just read in Uncanny?


----------



## NeoDMC (May 21, 2009)

The Ark of the Covenant.

Edit: I mean I don't know about you CBG.

But I saw this



and my face went


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

Why do I see two porn stars in front?


----------



## Petes12 (May 21, 2009)

Wolverine looks deformed on that cover.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 21, 2009)

Cuz Greg Land has perfected the art of fapping while drawing photoshopping.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Why do I see two porn stars in front?



Must be from a Sasha Grey vid


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Must be from a Sasha Grey vid





...every one take a good look at wolverine on the cover, look familiar?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> ...every one take a good look at wolverine on the cover, look familiar?



DOn't tell me your a Sasha Grey fanboy too:WOW


----------



## Petes12 (May 21, 2009)

He's traced that same deformed wolverine before? That's kinda sad, at least get something that looks good.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> DOn't tell me your a Sasha Grey fanboy too:WOW



Who isnt!  :WOW


Any way take a real good look at deathstrike on the cover


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Who isnt!  :WOW
> 
> 
> Any way take a real good look at deathstrike on the cover



HOW ARE WE NOT BEST FRIENDS?!?!?

I Don't see it bro. I see the near mirror imagery in Emma and that one chick, but I don't see it.

Upon further looking, Deathstrike and Wolvie are looking rather similar in posture


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> HOW ARE WE NOT BEST FRIENDS?!?!?
> 
> I Don't see it bro. I see the near mirror imagery in Emma and that one chick, but I don't see it.
> 
> Upon further looking, Deathstrike and Wolvie are looking rather similar in posture



i Have no idea, u may be one of my long lost brothers though i wouldn't be surprised 




*Spoiler*: __ 









Take a real good look at wolverine and Deathstrike now


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> i Have no idea, u may be one of my long lost brothers though i wouldn't be surprised
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dammit Land


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Dammit Land



Pretty much


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

I'm reading Uncanny from the beginning. (Never read the first issues)

Beast did a total 180 on his character, he went from a idiot, to issue 3 a book worm, pacifist, intellectual.

Xavier was also a jerk, trying to force mutants to join the X-men. :S

He pretty much turned blob into a villain.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Pretty much



What's extra sad is from that middle pic I can see the Pixie, Emma, and Storm poses before. (Extra sad points, if you notice, Gentle and Piotr have the same stance.....in the same pic


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> What's extra sad is from that middle pic I can see the Pixie, Emma, and Storm poses before. (Extra sad points, if you notice, Gentle and Piotr have the same stance.....in the same pic



in the far right u have hellion doing the out of the water pose Too 

WHAT IS WRONG WITH THIS MAN!

RAGE!


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> Elixir is now one of my favorite characters. And as for the cover upcoming, never thought she was hot, but bah gawd, any woman can be  with pointing nipples and no pants.



The fact they're bringing up the phoenix again is what.....


----------



## Hellion (May 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> i Have no idea, u may be one of my long lost brothers though i wouldn't be surprised
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's funny because in that one spread there are multiple shots that are the same


----------



## Bergelmir (May 21, 2009)

But the best part of the spread? Cyclops randomly flying with a jetpack.


----------



## Hellion (May 21, 2009)

I know WTF is up with that.

Also Why is Laura in a tank


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> in the far right u have hellion doing the out of the water pose Too
> 
> WHAT IS WRONG WITH THIS MAN!
> 
> RAGE!


I didn't know that was Keller



Bergelmir said:


> But the best part of the spread? Cyclops randomly flying with a jetpack.



So is the dude behind him(Roberto?) who is in the same pose mind you.......as is Warpath.

Honestly, this whole spread is kinda dumb to me.....how/why the hell are they running on water? And why/how is Surge flying? How has Santo and Piotr not sunk yet? And if there meant to be jumping out of the Blackbird.....can it fit all those people in comfortablly?


----------



## NeoDMC (May 21, 2009)

Well he was trying to do one of those "Legendary" X-men Era splash panels.

Which IMO aren't so great, but especially in Lands case since apparently he was too lazy to draw the damn thing. I'm sorry but I doubt he took the time to trace all this shit from his previous work. If it was he could have altered it in stride while creating it. No this shit was created digitally, with cut/paste drag/layer and crop/resize techniques that 15 year olds are learning in their computer graphics class.

The only part of that picture that was physically drawn IMO is the canvas...which he probably traced.

My problem isn't that Land is a hack, it is that he is getting paid to be a lazy hack. At least Liefield drew the shit he drew. I would rather have some kid on Deviantart draw shit with MS Paint then to have Land do anything.


----------



## Okkervil River (May 21, 2009)

So, I've come to the particularly valid conclusion that Fraction is obviously just trolling the X-Men now, and I kind of love it.  It's hilarious.

Land's art is as heinous as ever, though.


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2009)

So Uncanny 510... i dont quite know what to say. Most of the issue was completely random and had some panels with Laura / Armor / Pixie and the other girls beeing stuck in porn star and supermodel bodies...

Apart from that, i didnt really like it


*awaits "i told you uncanny sucks and you should not read it" comments


----------



## Eevihl (May 21, 2009)

I love Uncanny it's one of my favorite books right now. :ho
Cyclops looks hot and so does Pixie. And who doesn't like that one chick...the green one...that no one remembers. But seriously I love the art. :ho


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

Slice said:


> i told you uncanny sucks and you should not read it


**


----------



## Okkervil River (May 21, 2009)

The tantric yoga sex bit was a nice subtle touch, I thought.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2009)

What, no. The triplets can't feel, and elixir is depressed-repressed.
With any other artist this would be the most retarded thing ever since Ultimae Valkyrie


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2009)

I just skip the Uncanny issues with Land as penciller, since Fraction seems to not try for those.


----------



## Okkervil River (May 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> What, no. The triplets can't feel, and elixir is depressed-repressed.
> With any other artist this would be the most retarded thing ever since Ultimae Valkyrie



I was being sarcastic, =/


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Well he was trying to do one of those "Legendary" X-men Era splash panels.
> 
> Which IMO aren't so great, but especially in Lands case since apparently he was too lazy to draw the damn thing. I'm sorry but I doubt he took the time to trace all this shit from his previous work. If it was he could have altered it in stride while creating it. No this shit was created digitally, with cut/paste drag/layer and crop/resize techniques that 15 year olds are learning in their computer graphics class.
> 
> ...


Lot of good shit here:ho


Banhammer said:


> What, no. The triplets can't feel, and elixir is depressed-repressed.
> With any other artist this would be the most retarded thing ever since Ultimae Valkyrie



Tantric sex yoga curse all ailments good sir:ho

Emma calling someone's attire "low class" was rich with irony.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2009)

I mean, what gives Elixir the right to be a sexpert all of a sudden? 
Some of us had to work really hard to master that crap.


----------



## Sylar (May 21, 2009)

Everything will all be better when Magneto shows up.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I mean, what gives Elixir the right to be a sexpert all of a sudden?
> Some of us had to work really hard to master that crap.


This I can agree with, I know I had many uncomfortable moments before I got my sexual game to it;s current level of win


Sylar said:


> Everything will all be better when Magneto shows up.



Indeed


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> This I can agree with, I know I had many uncomfortable moments before I got my sexual game to it;s current level of win



This reminds me of a hilarious life experience. I would post it... but I don't want Bath House access. 

[on topic] x-men x-men x-men [/on tpoic]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> This reminds me of a hilarious life experience. I would post it... but I don't want Bath House access.
> 
> [on topic] x-men x-men x-men [/on tpoic]



But the BH is awesome

Not really


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2009)

Tantric sex.. God, It can take three hours in a row.That little punk has no buisness trying to take on triplets.
Specially since, he could just orgasm them by touching them


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Tantric sex.. God, It can take three hours in a row.That little punk has no buisness trying to take on triplets.
> Specially since, he could just orgasm them by touching them



When he's normal and healing he's gold

When he hurts he's black

I wonder when he gives people orgasms if he turns white


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2009)

what do I look like, a violet lantern?
don't know, don't want to.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> what do I look like, a violet lantern?
> don't know, don't want to.



You don't wanna know? So you don't wanna see some hawt Elixir Stuckoos three...er....four-way action?


----------



## Eevihl (May 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> what do I look like, a violet lantern?
> don't know, don't want to.




See how it is.

And, after what I seen from some comics "cough" Ghost Rider, Spider-man "cough" the art can kill the experience of reading it so it becomes unbearable to see my favorite characters look like 5 year old sketches. I like Land and Immonen there my favorite artist currently and the guy who just picked up ghost rider. But hack or not the art means alot in a comic and if the characters look ridiculous then it makes the seriousness of the book drop.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You don't wanna know? So you don't wanna see some hawt Elixir Stuckoos three...er....four-way action?



It's easier than you think


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> See how it is.
> 
> the art can kill the experience of reading it so it becomes unbearable to see my favorite characters



X-Factor 33-38


----------



## Eevihl (May 21, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> X-Factor 33-38



El oh el
I just picked up the last issue nothing before.

Edit: A good example is Thunderbird (or w/e he was called) in Exiles. Like what the fuck is that shit.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> X-Factor 33-38



Or New X Men


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

I kept reading solicits for X-Factor, it fht solicits said Larry Strohman(?) was penciling, I skipped it. I wonder if the stories were any good? 





Chaos Ghost said:


> Or New X Men


thqh, his still kinda grew on me after a while.


----------



## Eevihl (May 21, 2009)

Tan Eng Huat can't draw a jawline of a skull to save his fucking life.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Or New X Men



 you didn't just diss new X-men did you


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

What has he done besides Doom Patrol? I haven't read DP, I just googled it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> you didn't just diss new X-men did you



Fuck no! I dissed the shitty art. New X Men was my fav X-Book to date.


----------



## Sunrider (May 21, 2009)

Is that Morrison/Quitely era, or post-Morrison/Quitely?

Doin't be dissin' Quitely's work.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Sunrider said:


> Is that Morrison/Quitely era, or post-Morrison/Quitely?
> 
> Doin't be dissin' Quitely's work.



I assume you mean the leater clad era New X Men?

I never read that


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Fuck no! I dissed the shitty art. New X Men was my fav X-Book to date.



......... i Like Skottie Young


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

You should, it was quite awesome. 

*EDIT
I'm talking about Morrison's X-Men. It introduced the world to...



















*BEAK!!!!! *


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> ......... i Like Skottie Young







I probally will M0


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2009)

speaking of art in comic books, is it just me or have we been getting lots of gratitious nudity coming from peter lately?

I've know him for twenty years or so, Im cool with that, it's just that, welll, he used to be married...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

*BEAK!!!!! *


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> speaking of art in comic books, is it just me or have we been getting lots of gratitious nudity coming from *peter *lately?
> 
> I've know him for twenty years or so, Im cool with that, it's just that, welll, he used to be married...



Spider-Man: Reign #1


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I probally will M0



God forbid he have a UNIQUE style


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> God forbid he have a UNIQUE style



You call turning Nori into a chimp, giving Piotr arms that are bigger than his torso, turning Rockslide into a splash of random red/grey/black(depending on if it's Limbo or not) and having Hellion look like a herione addict is being unique?

Cuz ya know, here in Chalreston we call it being shitty

The only thing that looked remotely decent was Beast. Now if only I could find that page with that "Teachers meeting"


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You call turning Nori into a chimp, giving Piotr arms that are bigger than his torso, turning Rockslide into a splash of random red/grey/black(depending on if it's Limbo or not) and having Hellion look like a herione addict is being unique?
> 
> Cuz ya know, here in Chalreston we call it being shitty
> 
> The only thing that looked remotely decent was Beast. Now if only I could find that page with that "Teachers meeting"



Thats not shitty that's , being different

His colors are great , and every character looks different, its stylized


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Cuz ya know, here in Chalreston we call it being shitty


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Thats not shitty that's , being different
> 
> His colors are great , and every character looks different, its stylized




Come on man. This is passing off as unique? It's awful dude. Look at that last panel. If I give my 3 year old cousin some black paint he could make a better Cyclops. I mean, you can't even tell where he begins and the chair ends.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Come on man. This is passing off as unique? It's awful dude. Look at that last panel. If I give my 3 year old cousin some black paint he could make a better Cyclops. I mean, you can't even tell where he begins and the chair ends.



not every comic has to have realistic proportions, and figures, that kinda thinking breeds Greg Lands

theirs no problem with the last panel cause its A from above,  B far away, and C in a white room


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2009)

agreed the last panel is something that looks like it was made out of an elementary school crayon set, 


but,


Look at it 

 it looks like it was made only with an elementary school crayon set

More importantly, why is piotr talking in his armour form?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> not every comic has to have realistic proportions, and figures, that kinda thinking breeds Greg Lands
> 
> theirs no problem with the last panel cause its A from above,  B far away, and C in a white room



I don't care how far away it is, he can at least make the most important person in the room look more like a person and less like a smudge of jelly.

And I can respect him being unique, but is it too much to ask him to be , ya know, good the same time?

@ BH: I think Pete ws armored up throughout the entire NXM run.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I don't care how far away it is, he can at least make the most important person in the room look more like a person and less like a smudge of jelly.
> 
> And I can respect him being unique, but is it too much to ask him to be , ya know, good the same time?
> 
> @ BH: I think Pete ws armored up throughout the entire NXM run.



it is good You Philistine


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> theirs no problem with the last panel cause its A from above,  B far away, and C in a white room


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2009)

their not drawn by the same guy or in a white room


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> it is good You Philistine



No it's not you overweight harlot

Reps to whoever catches where I got that line from....should be fairly easy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> their not drawn by the same guy or in a white room



I know, it's why I strikethough'd your comment about being in a white room.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> No it's not you overweight harlot
> 
> Reps to whoever catches where I got that line from....should be fairly easy.



Ultimate Magneto right before he gave Polaris a Chair shot

This is Awesome


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Ultimate Magneto right before he gave Polaris a Chair shot



Winner!!!

Dammit, can't reps you yet.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 21, 2009)

still going with the mutant chase thing?
omg, ho gets them ,so ppl dont like people that was born with super powers but they do like the people that got their powers by a freak accident?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> still going with the mutant chase thing?
> omg, ho gets them ,so ppl dont like people that was born with super powers but they do like the people that got their powers by a freak accident?



the Mutant prejudice thing is that, normal people are afraid, their a afraid cause their very concept goes against religious dogma, they are afraid because any one could be one of them, they are afraid cause  mutants like magneto go around claiming superiority and have the powers to back it up

most of all the people of the MU are afraid of beign replaced as the dominant species


----------



## Slice (May 22, 2009)

So even if the art was shitty unique, it delivered this page:



 i dont know why but it cracks me up everytime i see it.

Fuckin unicorns


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

And because people are most of all Stupid.

They'll kiss Osborn's ass, and kick Hank McCoy's face into the curb


----------



## Eevihl (May 22, 2009)

Slice said:


> So even if the art was shitty unique, it delivered this page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus that's not as horrid as Legacy. 
But not everything has to be super realistic the new Exiles has great art and isn't super realistic. There is just a hell of a lot worse out there and Land isn't a bad one. I'd rather have something pretty to look at while reading then something so stupid it makes me want to rip the book in half.


----------



## Slice (May 22, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> ...then something so stupid it makes me want to rip the book in half.



Liefeld


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2009)

UGH.

DON'T REMIND ME.


----------



## Agmaster (May 22, 2009)

I really...REALLY miss NXM.



Zen-aku said:


> most of all the people of the MU are afraid of beign replaced as the dominant species


MU Society = "Republicans" voter base?


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

Imagine what people feel like when they think gays are wrong because if everyone turned homo humanity would die.


Apply to mutants


----------



## Agmaster (May 22, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Imagine what people feel like when they think gays are wrong because if everyone turned homo humanity would die.
> Apply to mutants


Aside from mutants being able to procreate.  My post's logic still stands.  Marvel society is the GOP ideal.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Aside from mutants being able to procreate.



Ever heard of Proposition X?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Aside from mutants being able to procreate.  My post's logic still stands.  Marvel society is the GOP ideal.



Civil War didn't clue you into that?


----------



## Agmaster (May 22, 2009)

Civil War is actually where I figured it out.  I always just assumed aside from certain people, MUSociety was normal realistic people.  Basically New Yorkers who had 'seen it all'.  


Banhammer said:


> Ever heard of Proposition X?


Remind me.  It sounds familiar.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Civil War is actually where I figured it out.  I always just assumed aside from certain people, MUSociety was normal realistic people.  Basically New Yorkers who had 'seen it all'.
> 
> Remind me.  It sounds familiar.



its the MU governments new proposal to deal with mutants, have their breeding be carefully monitored and controlled


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Civil War is actually where I figured it out.  I always just assumed aside from certain people, MUSociety was normal realistic people.  Basically New Yorkers who had 'seen it all'.
> 
> Remind me.  It sounds familiar.



proposition in the californian ballots that once it pass, it will force all mutants to undergo through sterelization

How they intend to manage that with Dust Sooraya the Wolverines and Elixir is beyond me though


----------



## Eevihl (May 23, 2009)

So I read Endsong. And I totally see where everyone is coming from for Land. But I still love Pixie.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 23, 2009)

Slice said:


> So even if the art was shitty unique, it delivered this page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That panel made me like Pixie



KojiDarth said:


> Jesus that's not as horrid as Legacy.
> But not everything has to be super realistic the new Exiles has *great* art and isn't super realistic. There is just a hell of a lot worse out there and Land isn't a bad one. I'd rather have something pretty to look at while reading then something so stupid it makes me want to rip the book in half.



That's the difference right there.

How the fuck is Prop X spose to be effective? I mean, take Ma Guthrie for instance. She's a human and had, what, four kids that were mutants?

And wasn't Cyke's dad human too?


----------



## Quasar (May 23, 2009)

Yup. The Summers parents have 3 mutant kids.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 23, 2009)

Slice said:


> So even if the art was shitty unique, it delivered this page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's going on in that scan?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 23, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> What's going on in that scan?



Wolvies is "training" Pix in teh Danger Room....and she blasts him with some Pixie Dust, causing him to see unicorns.

On the Prop X note; Doesn't the number of mutants with human parents outnumber the amount of mutants with mutant parents?


----------



## Eevihl (May 23, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Yup. The Summers parents have 3 mutant kids.



He has mutant sperm.


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2009)

> How the fuck is Prop X spose to be effective? I mean, take Ma Guthrie for instance. She's a human and had, what, four kids that were mutants?
> 
> And wasn't Cyke's dad human too?



Irrational, scientifically contradicted bigotry against an ungodly minority?


In my America?

Never 


The excuse is, since mutant births caused what they did in alasca, then no  more mutant births should keep everyone safe


----------



## Hellion (May 23, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> That panel made me like Pixie



That panel made everyone Like Pixie


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> He has mutant sperm.



Cyclops has "POWERFUL MUTANT" sperm while Jean has "FUCKING POWERFUL PSIONIC" eggs.

Together, they make "FUCKING, FUCKING POWERFUL MUTANT FETUS".

But Mr. Fantastic and Invisible Woman have them beat, when both their genetic reproductive material is BOMBARDED BY COSMIC RAYS!


----------



## shit (May 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Irrational, scientifically contradicted bigotry against an ungodly minority?
> 
> 
> In my America?
> ...



Prop 8 was totally different and was about not pissing tax money down the toilet, not exterminating a race of people.


----------



## Deviate (May 23, 2009)

Wolverine: First Class # 15 Preview

The rest of the X-Men related releases for next Wednesday fall under the Dark Reign or Messiah War banner.


----------



## The Rook (May 23, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> *Prop 8 was totally different and was about not pissing tax money down the toilet*, not exterminating a race of people.



Wait, what?


----------



## shit (May 23, 2009)

The Rook said:


> Wait, what?



Oh fuck me, I got my propositions mixed up.
Sorry.


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2009)

> Prop 8 was totally different and was about not pissing tax money down the toilet, not exterminating a race of people.


Really? I could swear it was so fear mongering zealots could break families in the name of God...


----------



## shit (May 23, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Oh fuck me, I got my propositions mixed up.
> Sorry.



                 .


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2009)

Sorry, I got my posters mixed up.



HOPE SPRINGS ETERNAL


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> He has mutant sperm.



Sperm of awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Sperm of awesome.



Great sig man you draw that?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2009)

Her entire upper torso is smaller than her waist.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Great sig man you draw that?


Nah, I just find them.


----------



## Hisagi (May 23, 2009)

So I was stalking Aizen and I found this thread >_>


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> So I was stalking Aizen and I found this thread >_>




Never been stalked before, or at least not to my knowledge.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 24, 2009)

Slice said:


> Liefeld



 that captain america looks like has breasts.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2009)

There is so much wrong with that picture.


----------



## Eevihl (May 24, 2009)

Nice new set Aizen.
And yes that man should be shot for creating Captain Man Boobs.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2009)

lol some tool in the video game forums [360 thread] just told me the X-men movies were Faithful to the Comics


----------



## Eevihl (May 24, 2009)

Wow...


----------



## Hellion (May 24, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> There is so much wrong with that picture.



I know his CHest looks tilted towards us yet his lower body is pointed straight forward


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2009)

Meh, people don't know how the original comic universe and the movie universe can be a different universe, they act like it is impossible. They can never enjoy the movie in itself, while taking the source marterial into account, but not taking it as a direct reenactment of it.

Same thing applies to the Transformers movies, I'm a huge G1 fan, but I can sit back and enjoy the awesome carnage of the movie, and just accept the some what similar portrayals of my favorite characters, retold so that it fits a bigger demographic, and is a more realistic take.(Usually)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2009)

I'm a big Transformers fan.

Did I enjoy the film as _an adaption_? BLOODY NO.

Did I enjoy it as _an action film_? It was good, I admit. The human cast turned me off a bit, and some fight scenes were too difficult to see, but it was good.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

didn't watch transformers. seemed like a tragic and collossal waste of money that could have been used to do much good in the world.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm a big Transformers fan.
> 
> Did I enjoy the film as _an adaption_? BLOODY NO.
> 
> Did I enjoy it as _an action film_? It was good, I admit. The human cast turned me off a bit, and some fight scenes were too difficult to see, but it was good.



Part of the reason I liked it was that I never really was a big Transformer fan. Beast Wars is a different story though


----------



## Sylar (May 24, 2009)

I still can't believe Bay didn't have The Touch in the movie.


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2009)

the what? **


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> didn't watch transformers. seemed like a tragic and collossal waste of money that could have been used to do much good in the world.



it's not a waste if they earn more than they spent.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 24, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> the what? **



The song that played when Optimus, went mowing through the decepticons, in the animated movie...hold on let me find it.

Here it is...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkYuK3AKrxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2009)

I can see why that wasnt included


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> it's not a waste if they earn more than they spent.



yeah, but the money they earned has to came from somewhere. And go somewhere. All those special effects and all are millions upon millions of dollars that are never coming back into the economy.
Films like Transformers are the ones that make me think "wow, has this massive inestment really made the world a better place for the price it took? Lives could have been changed, or saved, for fractions of this ammount. Somewhere a family died because it could not afford the food half a second of this scene could have given to ten of them.
And the better movies it could have been done.
Marvel might not have had to sell the x-men and wolverine out if they had this much cash to invest.."
In the end, if you ask me, would I have sacrificed this movie, for more investment in education, civil rights and youth programs to keeps kids of the streets, I would say, yes, in a heartbeat

And this is not something I usually think about any other movie, wich makes me a hipocritical ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), wich is why I distaste Transformers.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> didn't watch transformers. seemed like a tragic and collossal waste of money that could have been used to do much good in the world.



the movie made tons of money, god really good reviews, and was over all awesome .* Edit:* why should we make movies or Video games a all for that matter Ban?

any way when it comes to movie adaptions iam all for change as long ass it makes sense, in fact i encourage it, why should i send 8 bucks on a movie to watch some thing i have read before [Looking at you Wathcmen]


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

I don't know why it made me feel this way. It's probably completly undeserved. Maybe it's Shia LeBwoofwoof's fault.


Yet, it did.


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> yeah, but the money they earned has to came from somewhere. And go somewhere. All those special effects and all are millions upon millions of dollars that are never coming back into the economy.
> Films like Transformers are the ones that make me think "wow, has this massive inestment really made the world a better place for the price it took? Lives could have been changed, or saved, for fractions of this ammount. Somewhere a family died because it could not afford the food half a second of this scene could have given to ten of them.
> And the better movies it could have been done.
> Marvel might not have had to sell the x-men and wolverine out if they had this much cash to invest.."
> ...


what? where exactly do you think this money that gets spent to make movies goes exactly? It pays actors, pays set designers, pays computer animators, pays for materials etc. It all goes to people. And people are going to spend that money elsewhere. It's no different than any other sort of business.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

you're completly and absolutely right. 100%.


Yet... I would very likely change my mind if I took it upon myself to change my point of view.
Luckly I just don't have to right now


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2009)

You can still see the movie as a waste of your time


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

That we agree on Brother Othrys


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm a big Transformers fan.
> 
> Did I enjoy the film as _an adaption_? BLOODY NO.
> 
> Did I enjoy it as _an action film_? It was good, I admit. The human cast turned me off a bit, and some fight scenes were too difficult to see, but it was good.


----------



## Eevihl (May 26, 2009)

I liked the Transformers movie.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Molly and Wolverine tomorrow :ho


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Molly and Wolverine tomorrow :ho



WHOO-HOO!!


----------



## Sylar (May 26, 2009)

Issue wholly consists of Molly throwing Wolverine through things/people/etc.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

And there is nothing less than epic about that


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2009)

What's NOT funny about that?


----------



## Taleran (May 27, 2009)

You know what I just realized the mutant issue in the Marvel Universe isn't a humans rights issue at all its just Marvels way of showcasing the issue of Gun Control, because all the damn points are the same


----------



## Zen-aku (May 27, 2009)

Taleran said:


> You know what I just realized the mutant issue in the Marvel Universe isn't a humans rights issue at all its just Marvels way of showcasing the issue of Gun Control, because all the damn points are the same





 i think that Applies more to the SHR


----------



## Taleran (May 27, 2009)

well yeah both work


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2009)

must be my biased that sees proposition X the jab at proposition 8


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 27, 2009)

It's not really the first time the SHR act was proposed.

Mr. Fantastic defeated it before, from what I understand, when he demonstrated that since humans have virtually the same brainwaves and mindset as the supes, then all people must register.


----------



## RoguefanAM (May 28, 2009)

From Runaways #10


I like the New Mutants and all, but this page is really making me miss New X-men under Kyle/Yost. 

It doesn't help that X-Force, while a cool concept, never clicked with me.


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

oh god oh god oh god

my fanboy senses are tingling

*KICK THEIR ASSES RUNA*.. I mean, no, c'mon you guys, I'm sure there's a reasonable yadda yadda 


I get lizard boy and blue haired girl


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

Also, I assume that means they saved Hellion


----------



## RoguefanAM (May 28, 2009)

^ I'm not sure about that. Hellion has his emo hair (). That implies that the writer/artist hasn't been keeping up with New X-men for a while. (again evidenced by Pixie's non-streaked hair)

I guess we can just classify this as probably happening before the X-force thing...maybe.


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

A battle between runaways and Young Failmen plus Noriko Dust Hellion and stuff would be the most epic thing ever this week. 
If Xavin hadn't bailed


----------



## Petes12 (May 28, 2009)

You like Xavin?


----------



## Agmaster (May 28, 2009)

Pretty cool for a racist ruled by their hormones.


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

I love Xavin.
And she isn't racist 
If you mean victor, well, there's no AI where she's from.


Also, X-Men legacy.

Good stuff.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2009)

I just read X-men Legacy and i can sum it up as thus

Its About Damn Time


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I just read X-men Legacy and i can sum it up as thus
> 
> Its About Damn Time



as they stated it.


----------



## Petes12 (May 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I love Xavin.
> And she isn't racist
> If you mean victor, well, there's no AI where she's from.
> 
> ...



I can only care about the original runaways for some reason.


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

natural. I care about all of them. Klara is growing on me


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> From Runaways #10
> 
> 
> I like the New Mutants and all, but this page is really making me miss New X-men under Kyle/Yost.



me too

Santo is awsome


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

Also, just wanna say, Xavin was Gar.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Also, just wanna say, Xavin was Gar.



he was rather flaccid if u ask me


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

if by flacid, you mean using Mr Fantastic's powers to push a train carriage full of trolls, Doc Octopus stile, then yes, she was.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> if by flacid, you mean using Mr Fantastic's powers to push a train carriage full of trolls, Doc Octopus stile, then yes, she was.



no by flaccid  i mean, he tried to use him self as a bridge for the other Runaways to cross and well..... he he was limper then Elton john in a whore house


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

And then got them across anyway.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> And then got them across anyway.



Doesn't matter the Lulz of that Fail is permanently burned into my head And whenever he is brought up that's what i think of


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

whenver she's brought up, I remember her having an erection at the prospect of fighting Godzilla sized demon


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> whenver she's brought up, I remember her having an erection at the prospect of fighting Godzilla sized demon



What ever floats your Boat 

I love  The original super-skrull, So to me Xavin is a cheap copy no better then the cannon fodder from the Secret Invasion


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

Really? The proud prince who nonchalantly gives up everything for love, and grows in the conflict of discovering himself and his stereotipized notion of others strike you as a cheap knock off of the humble war axe that curses with failure everything he ever set out to do?


Wow...
I move we kill the red lantern


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Really? The proud prince who nonchalantly gives up everything for love, and grows in the conflict of discovering himself and his stereotipized notion of others strike you as a cheap knock off of the humble war axe that curses with failure everything he ever set out to do?
> 
> 
> Wow...
> I move we kill the red lantern



u lack the will to bring me down Blue boy 

and yes he dose, his little story arc is nothing i haven't seen before, with the Exception of the hole He/she trans gender thing, Super-Skrull lite is the term id use


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

no, I just lack the payload 


for the first time in my life

For gooba's sake, besides _some_ of his powers, of wich she can't use as proeficently as him, name one thing in Xavin that reminds you of her hero, Kl'Rt?

And then explain how that is a knock off of a little explored character that dosen't compliment runaways.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> For fuck's sake, besides _some_ of his powers, name one thing Xavin reminds you of her hero, Kl'Rt?
> 
> And then explain how that is a knock off of a little explored character that dosen't compliment runaways.



The  concept that these a warrior, and would be a hero of his people  if it weren't for his honor, and so their considered failures and disappointments

Face it Xavin is supposed to be super skrull-lite theirs nothing wrong with that [K'lrt is Awesome hes like Space wolverine], that just makes me not like him, i dont like any of the runaways as characters sept for Molly and Victor


----------



## Hellion (May 28, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I just read X-men Legacy and i can sum it up as thus
> 
> Its About Damn Time



I know. This and giving Logan his memories back were a long time coming.  Except now we have to deal with this romulus crap with logan


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

> The concept that these a warrior, and would be a hero of his people if it weren't for his honor, and so their considered failures and disappointments


All Skrulls are warriors, or warrior-like. The only non agressive skrull you've ever seen are priest skrulls, and they only exist as warrior skrulls back up. It's not a k'lrt trait, it's a skrull trait.
And he was never meant to be a hero for his people, only a leader, in oposisiton to k'lrt, whose job is to be their weapon.
K'lrt has to kill the fantastic four and whatnot, Xavin has to marry a majesdian, an honor wich he fulfilled in it's fullest.
But in the end, he runs away from his honor, dosen't live to live it up, he gives his throne away to be with his beloved. K'lrt turned his back on his own daughter, after trying to kill her for his shame. Complete oposites.
Xavin questions authority all the time, and demands recognition at times, K'lrt humbles himself, and goes out of his way to hand decisions to his leaders, who are all to eager to blame him for his 2% sucess rate.
And in crusader's words, "when you're a skrull, you pick up your comrade's weapon and you honor him with it" so, in a culture where they were exploring how to give other super skrulls powers, her having K'lrt's is still no reason to see her as a rip off.
K'lrt above all knows himself, and struggles to find meaning in it, alone, and for his people.
Xavin struggles to find herself in the first place, and does it for her family. 
Secret Invasion came around, and Xavin put her life in the line for her wife, her family, and her race, despite her being a target.
K'lrt pretended to be on their side, so he could finish his own buisness.


> Face it Xavin is supposed to be super skrull-lite theirs nothing wrong with that [K'lrt is Awesome hes like Space wolverine],


no.
Though are you calling K'lrt a wolverine rip-off?


> that just makes me not like him, i dont like any of the runaways as characters sept for Molly and Victor


*Your atempts to recruit me are futile at best
Hope springs eternal*


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> All Skrulls are warriors, or warrior-like. The only non agressive skrull you've ever seen are priest skrulls,


  Paibok is a warrior and hes not  Aggressive, least not compared to Klrt, as for the rest little differences dont matter , 




> no.
> Though are you calling K'lrt a wolverine rip-off?


 I said Like


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

> Paibok is a warrior and hes not Aggressive, least not compared to Klrt, as for the rest little differences dont matter



You call every single life choice they make a "little difrence"?
Also, omg, you found the second super skrull ever to be a contrast to the first.
I guess K'lrt is a rip off of Leija's since she's strong minded as well.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> You call every single life choice they make a "little difrence"?
> Also, omg, you found the second super skrull ever to be a contrast to the first.
> I guess K'lrt is a rip off of Leija's since she's strong minded as well.



we both know what Xavin was supposed to be when he first set foot out of his ship


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

A horny suitor?


K'Lrt was an assasin..


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> A horny suitor?
> 
> 
> K'Lrt was an assasin..



Your getting to in depth and taking this to personally


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2009)

I wonder what's K'lrt and that android chick doing during WoK.

It'd be funny if he gloated over Ronan's marriage.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 31, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder what's K'lrt and that android chick doing during WoK.
> 
> It'd be funny if he gloated over Ronan's marriage.



Paxagora is no longer with us

iam actually Really curious as to what K'lrt is doing now that ....u know his species is almost extinct....


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2009)

Remember when something happened to Xavin and he reverted to his 'normal form' or whatever and it turned out he thought of himself as a human female? That was so dumb it made me basically hate him.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 31, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Remember when something happened to Xavin and he reverted to his 'normal form' or whatever and it turned out he thought of himself as a human female? That was so dumb it made me basically hate him.



me as well


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Remember when something happened to Xavin and he reverted to his 'normal form' or whatever and it turned out he thought of himself as a human female? That was so dumb it made me basically hate him.



you kidding? That was brilliant.

His identity crisis had been his plot point since, like mid BKV.
When you love someone that romantically like Xavin did, you grow and change together. She didn't "see herself" that way, she was that way. That was the person she became by Lina's side, with lina's love.
It spoke louder than words and lesbian make out to me.

Varying Milleage, I guess.


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2009)

To me it would only make sense that a Skrull reverting to their natural form would be their original form, the green men from outer space with weird chins.


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

if you're phisically exausted, yes, you should, like the way she gets when he starts to mix up powers or gets beaten down.
When she gets emotionally unballanced, her mind turns back to what she feels like what she's became. And then the body function that ballances that becames the way she sees her.
Imagine if you let grow your hair after a life time of jar head cut. After a long time with it, you don't think of yourself with that haircut anymore.
Well, one of the first things xavin says, changing his appereance is no difrent than changing his hair color.


----------



## Slice (May 31, 2009)

I like Xavin 
She and Karolina make a cute couple and her beeing anything but the "perfect superskrull warrior" anyone expects fit well with the overall Runaways theme.


So i have to side with the Banhammer on this one.


Also is it just me or do people who like Xavin refer to her as female and people who dislike her as male?


EDIT:

As for the "true gender" of the Skrull diskussion, Xavin always looks like the "standard" Skrull when reverting to her birthform, which looks clearly male (given the fact that there _are_ female Skrulls - like Veranke). For me it would have been better if all Skrull simply had looked androgynous from the beginning on.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

Slice said:


> I like Xavin
> She and Karolina make a cute couple and her beeing anything but the "perfect superskrull warrior" anyone expects fit well with the overall Runaways theme.
> 
> 
> ...



I call her/him a he/she....what does that say about me?


----------



## Slice (May 31, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I call her/him a he/she....what does that say about me?



That you're just not into hot female on female action undecided yet


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

Slice said:


> That you're just not into hot female on female action undecided yet



But I don't like Karolina.....in any way at all


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

you're not one hundred percent sure. Out of respect for Karolina and Xavin's emotional state, I call her she for the most part.


Also, I'm biased torwards Karolina. Sure, her personality is the most template like in the group, but I simpathise with her situation all the same.


----------



## Agmaster (May 31, 2009)

I like Xavin somewhat and call him a he.  Shrug.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 1, 2009)

I started reading the wide screen version of OML and it adds a certain  factor to it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I started reading the wide screen version of OML and it adds a certain  factor to it



Yeah, it does. Too bad that guy stopped doing em.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 1, 2009)

Awe.... M0 why must you be the bringer of bad news


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh, I thought you knew already. What issue are you on?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 1, 2009)

70, but I am "getting" 71 right now


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

make sure to "get" 72 also.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 1, 2009)

lol The Sentry, his stench is still here


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

What all issues are part of OML? I'm not interested in anything else in the series, just OML


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Wolverine 66 - 72


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Wolverine 66 - 72



Good.....goood


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2009)

Herr Skull, you magnificent bastard


----------



## Hellion (Jun 1, 2009)

OML is sooo good.  To bad it will be forever before teh ending, not really complaining though I love Mcniven's art


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Good.....goood



There is also an Annual that hasn't come out yet, and I'm not sure when it will.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 1, 2009)

Hellion said:


> OML is sooo good.  To bad it will be forever before teh ending, not really complaining though I love Mcniven's art



Issue 72 isn't the ending?! :amazed


----------



## Slice (Jun 1, 2009)

Nope, its part 7 of 8.

There will be months of painful waiting for the story to conclude


----------



## Deviate (Jun 1, 2009)

Fuck, I just found the article. Fucking bullshit. Marvel really knows how to fuck with my emotions....


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2009)

OML needs to be an ongoing. Or better yet its own universe.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2009)

hmmm, what an intresting and completly unexplored idea


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jun 1, 2009)

It seems like Legacy's going Rogue-centric. This is good for me but I fear for Legacy's sales at the same time.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

That was always the intended plan for Legacy. Split story arcs revolving around Xavier and Rogue/Gambit.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 1, 2009)

I want an OML animated movie


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 1, 2009)

God. It's not _that _good.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 1, 2009)

When you read the widescreen version on your 42 inch TV it is that good


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Hellion said:


> When you read the widescreen version on your 42 inch TV it is that good



RIch cunt


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hellion said:


> When you read the widescreen version on your 42 inch TV it is that good



I sincerely doubt that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hellion said:


> When you read the widescreen version on your 42 inch TV it is that good



I got you beat by 8 inches, but I don't read comics on my tv.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> RIch cunt


sorry 


Petes12 said:


> I sincerely doubt that.


You doubt the power of tv comics 


LIL_M0 said:


> He's got you beat by 8 inches, but I don't read comics on my tv.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Hellion said:


> sorry
> 
> You doubt the power of tv comics





Epic timing/


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hellion said:


>



 **


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 2, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> It seems like Legacy's going Rogue-centric. This is good for me but I fear for Legacy's sales at the same time.



whoa! thats a really cool neat variant!
It comes out this week right? Ill see if I can get it! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



heard that gambit is gonna propose rouge on that isse :3


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2009)

Gambit married?

Like marriage has gone well within the X-Men.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 2, 2009)

20 years from now: GAMBIT ONE MORE DAY!


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 2, 2009)

Gambit is like a cancer every time Rogue is about to get a big push they bring that douche back and it all falls apart. They need to realize once and for all that outside the old x-men cartoon gambit is Fail.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2009)

well, he is a player, and women do tend to release all individuality for a player's sake.


Probably knows how to use that pocket stick a little too well for her own good


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> 20 years from now: GAMBIT ONE MORE DAY!



THis actually made me laugh pretty hard


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2009)

I wanna see how Danger plays out.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 2, 2009)

Rogue is such a boring bland character.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Rogue is such a boring bland character.



Ultimate Rogue was cool... when she had Gambit powers.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ultimate Rogue was cool... when she had Gambit powers.



NAd kinda hot too


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2009)

Rogue is a great character. But her story can only be told, like, once.  Then it's all superhero.

Either that or give her a very own ongoing, just about Rogue.
I could write it.
I would make it so Xavier has healed the wounds, but now she must solve her issues with each resident individuality she stole, sometimes with extra powers that would stick or not, and their character traits.

Suport character
Gambit
Sinister
Danger
Officer Tigra
etc..


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jun 2, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Rogue is such a boring bland character.



Quiet you, cease and desist with these opinions LIES!1!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 2, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Rogue is such a boring bland character.


Quote this ish, son.  I don't get what the hard on is for the southern belle you can't touch.  It was fun in Evolution, it was taken care of in Ultimate (sue me, she and bobby were drawn together very well), and it was fun in MVC2.  Everywhere else I've seen her(especially young magnus time, because the whole pointless gambit thing was like that series one flaw) I just kind of sigh and wait for it to go away.  Also....lol at her boots.

I like Danger.  There's an X-Factor (oh god pun dmg) that makes total sense and can be around for awhile.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Rogue is a great character. But her story can only be told, like, once.  Then it's all superhero.
> 
> Either that or give her a very own ongoing, just about Rogue.
> I could write it.
> ...



I like this idea. But I should write it

I wanna write a comic one day. I hope I'm bad too, so I can just Loeb it up and make you assholes pissed to no end


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Quote this ish, son.  I don't get what the hard on is for the southern belle you can't touch.  It was fun in Evolution, it was taken care of in Ultimate (sue me, she and bobby were drawn together very well), and it was fun in MVC2.  Everywhere else I've seen her(especially young magnus time, because the whole pointless gambit thing was like that series one flaw) I just kind of sigh and wait for it to go away.  Also....lol at her boots.
> 
> I like Danger.  There's an X-Factor (oh god pun dmg) that makes total sense and can be around for awhile.



I liked her in Age of Apocalypse. That was a neat twist on her character, being married to Magneto.



Chaos Ghost said:


> I like this idea. But I should write it
> 
> I wanna write a comic one day. I hope I'm bad too, so I can just Loeb it up and make you assholes pissed to no end



As long as you don't shit on characters I know, love, and grew up with, I'll forgive you.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> As long as you don't shit on characters I know, love, and grew up with, I'll forgive you.



You know I will. 

You thought the cosmic armbar was bad? Wait till you see the a little plotline called Molly Hayes: Giant Killer in which the titular character goes rogue and kills Hulk, Thor, Sentry, Wolverine, Jesus, War Machine, and then takes over Olympus and Asgard.

In it's follow up, Molly Hayes: Galaxy Killer, she heads into space and rapes both Silver Surfer and Galactus, as well as forcing Vulcan to do naughty things to Black Bolt, only to kill them both just out of spite.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jun 2, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Quote this ish, son.  *I don't get what the hard on is for the southern belle you can't touch*.  It was fun in Evolution, it was taken care of in Ultimate (sue me, she and bobby were drawn together very well), and it was fun in MVC2.  Everywhere else I've seen her(especially young magnus time, because the whole pointless gambit thing was like that series one flaw) I just kind of sigh and wait for it to go away.  Also....lol at her boots.
> 
> I like Danger.  There's an X-Factor (oh god pun dmg) that makes total sense and can be around for awhile.



To be honest, the "I can't touch" angst fest tends to be annoying. I'm glad 
*Spoiler*: __ 



she's finally gained control of her powers.


 It's an aspect of the character I can live without. That's not what I like about her. 

Why I DO like her is...well, she's a girly tomboy. She's a good balance between feminine and masculine. And she doesn't take crap from other characters, like Wolverine. She's a hot-head that likes kicking-butt, none that jean grey/invisible woman 'resort to violence only when you have no other choice' crap. Very few other female comic characters have that attitude, mostly it's all males. I guess that's why I like her. Plus, her character design and powers are awesome.

All of that is why I hated Movie Rogue. It took all the awesome out of Rogue, and flushed it down the toilet. And increased the angst x1000. Ugh. Then Ratner depowered her. A$$hole, as if the character hadn't been raped enough.

Anyway, yeah...


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2009)

> You know I will.
> 
> You thought the cosmic armbar was bad? Wait till you see the a little plotline called Molly Hayes: Giant Killer in which the titular character goes rogue and kills Hulk, Thor, Sentry, Wolverine, Jesus, War Machine, and then takes over Olympus and Asgard.
> 
> In it's follow up, Molly Hayes: Galaxy Killer, she heads into space and rapes both Silver Surfer and Galactus, as well as forcing Vulcan to do naughty things to Black Bolt, only to kill them both just out of spite.



I'd pay 2.99 for it, no more.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I'd pay 2.99 for it, no more.



You'll pay 29.99 for the trade and like it


----------



## Fin (Jun 2, 2009)

Well I mean.  Without my X-Sex where would I be in life?


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2009)

> You'll pay 29.99 for the trade and like it



It's an ongoing???


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> It's an ongoing???



It'll be a crossover event good sir

She also eats Rulk, so some good will come of it.


----------



## Fin (Jun 2, 2009)

Those sets are pretty rad.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2009)

> It'll be a crossover event good sir
> 
> She also eats Rulk, so some good will come of it.



Please make it the first issue. I don't wanna have to wade through the whole thing to see it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Please make it the first issue. I don't wanna have to wade through the whole thing to see it.



Then you'd just buy issue one and not the whole trade.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2009)

Fin said:


> Those sets are pretty rad.


thanks dude


Chaos Ghost said:


> Then you'd just buy issue one and not the whole trade.



You're fucking me coming and going! ARGH I HATE THIS GUY AS MUCH AS LOW-EBB!!!


----------



## Slice (Jun 3, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Wait till you see the a little plotline called Molly Hayes: Giant Killer in which the titular character goes rogue and kills Hulk, Thor, Sentry, Wolverine, Jesus, War Machine, and then takes over Olympus and Asgard.



*WRITE IT!
*

I will read this 

'cause that is how "what if" storys should be : edu


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2009)

Slice said:


> *WRITE IT!
> *
> 
> I will read this
> ...



And M0 said I shouldn;t write comics


----------



## Slice (Jun 3, 2009)

Thats because MO doesnt like the Runaways and you want the issue to star Molly


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

actually it was because of that crapacular Spider-Man line he came up with, but you're right. I don't like Runaways. I can't wait for on of them to die. I might actually pay to read that issue.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 3, 2009)

Exiles is an exiting book.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah, it was great, though I do have two complains.


One, if the genosha plot is indeed over, then it was left with little conclusion.
Two, did you see those abs on ema? Damn. She makes me feel self counscious


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

At least she wasn't over-anorexic.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> actually it was because of that crapacular Spider-Man line he came up with, but you're right. I don't like Runaways. I can't wait for on of them to die. I might actually pay to read that issue.


"Time to get venomous" is an epic line. Don't hate


Banhammer said:


> yeah, it was great, though I do have two complains.
> 
> 
> One, if the genosha plot is indeed over, then it was left with little conclusion.
> Two, did you see those abs on ema? Damn. She makes me feel self counscious


Yeah, that was odd. Abs like that is not teh smex.


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 3, 2009)

So I just recently read New Mutants #1... What kind of an asshole tells the reptilian homosexual mutant teenager that they have less of a right to be there than some blonde chick that attacked him and his friends? And the ending for this issue I guess shows that the New Mutants will be spending their time being jerks to other people and making their own problems.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

New Mutants tries to tap into the nostalgia, at least for those who followed them previously.

Legion only has me interested, because HE'S MOTHER-FUCKING POWERFUL.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 5, 2009)

The entirety of New Mutants and Young X-Men is basically the writers raping the New X-Men characters and constantly pointing out how much better the NM are. Also they tend to just straight up ignore everything bad the NM do because um yeah. So Amara killing Dust? Bah she's a filthy towelhead, the readers won't care. WE FUCKING DO CARE! Illyana stealing Pixie's soul? Oh cmon why is that little whore complaining about a couple pieces of her soul being stolen.

The entire thing has just become one huge Wallbanger since the end of Messiah Complex.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

> New Mutants and Young X-Men is basically the writers raping the New X-Men characters and constantly pointing out how much better the NM are.


Thanks Sylar, I've lost all interest in New Mutants now.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 5, 2009)

Sylar said:


> The entirety of New Mutants and Young X-Men is basically the writers raping the New X-Men characters and constantly pointing out how much better the NM are. Also they tend to just straight up ignore everything bad the NM do because um yeah. So Amara killing Dust? Bah she's a filthy towelhead, the readers won't care. WE FUCKING DO CARE! Illyana stealing Pixie's soul? Oh cmon why is that little whore complaining about a couple pieces of her soul being stolen.
> 
> The entire thing has just become one huge Wallbanger since the end of Messiah Complex.



God, I wish I could have with this post I love it so muchpek


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jun 6, 2009)

Rophynol 

Dark Avengers/X-Men: Utopia preview, including some Marc Silvestri goodness.


----------



## Slice (Jun 6, 2009)

Sylar said:


> *stuff about new mutants*



Short version: We want the New Mutants gone and the New X-Men back!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2009)

Sylar said:


> The entirety of New Mutants and Young X-Men is basically the writers raping the New X-Men characters and constantly pointing out how much better the NM are. Also they tend to just straight up ignore everything bad the NM do because um yeah. So Amara killing Dust? Bah she's a filthy towelhead, the readers won't care. WE FUCKING DO CARE! Illyana stealing Pixie's soul? Oh cmon why is that little whore complaining about a couple pieces of her soul being stolen.
> .



By sam guthrie, who used to be the most decent guy north of mexico


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 6, 2009)

there is no x-men legacy!
btw gambit n rouge are gonna get married soon rite?

that would be the wisest thing to do, in order to end the break up and mend things that goes on and on and ON!


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2009)

They need to set up stuff like Legion coming back for me to take it seriously. I won't be picking up New Mutants anymore, good art or no.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2009)

wrote an IGN review on New Mutants,

With thanks to Sylar


> New Mutants are back. While, yes, it brings a huge relief that it heralds the end of the sub par Young X-Men, is it really a good trade up?
> Perhaps I should begin this review by stating that I did not read New Mutants. I do not know them, and I was not a part of the appeal of these youngsters, when they're 90's personalities were something you could build the usual X-Men "Come of age/kids coping with what they are" book that I am glad that exists.
> But, like I said, I do not know them from back then. Maybe they are such huuuge super heroes that they put everyone else to shame. Maybe they cured cancer and saved kittens from trees. I do not know.
> But I do not have to. New volume people.
> ...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2009)

^^I LOLed.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 7, 2009)

How long as Magik been back anyways.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2009)

house of M


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> house of M



Wait what?

Didnt she just come back in X Infernus?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Wait what?
> 
> Didnt she just come back in X Infernus?



Scarlet Witch kinda "Scarlet witch Rez"'ed her, Belasco sensed her, made a big ruckus, world went back to normal, he re-created her from what you would call "House of M" scraps, she had no soul, so he threw her away, kidnapped the New X-Men because they smelled of her (they were team mates in HOM) some get interfered with her, she steals a nick of Pixie's soul, they fight her, they fight Belasco, they go back home, X-Infernus.
Got it?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Scarlet Witch kinda "Scarlet witch Rez"'ed her, Belasco sensed her, made a big ruckus, world went back to normal, he re-created her from what you would call "House of M" scraps, she had no soul, so he threw her away, kidnapped the New X-Men because they smelled of her (they were team mates in HOM) some get interfered with her, she steals a nick of Pixie's soul, they fight her, they fight Belasco, they go back home, X-Infernus.
> Got it?



Fuck Magick


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2009)

Magik is actually fun right now.


Crazy little bitch


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 7, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Magik is actually fun right now.
> 
> 
> Crazy little bitch



I almost want her to go all demony again, and start raping her teammates for the lulz, Is S'ym still alive.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Magik is actually fun right now.
> 
> 
> Crazy little bitch



Is she still a New Mutant? if so then I stand by my earlier comment


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Fuck Magick



This.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2009)

hey mo, read my new mutants review for added lulz


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2009)

I support Magik because she's a different personality type than typical angsty teenager.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> hey mo, read my new mutants review for added lulz



Lulz you say? 

Where's it posted.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Lulz you say?
> 
> Where's it posted.



I think the page before this one


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you my fellow rageling.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I support Magik because she's a different personality type than typical angsty teenager.



No one in general really remembers her since she died from the Legacy Virus back in the 90s.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2009)

Why is Magic just the right age? Shouldn't she be, like, a decade younger?



LIL_M0 said:


> Lulz you say?
> 
> Where's it posted.





> New Mutants are back. While, yes, it brings a huge relief that it heralds the end of the sub par Young X-Men, is it really a good trade up?
> Perhaps I should begin this review by stating that I did not read New Mutants. I do not know them, and I was not a part of the appeal of these youngsters, when they're 90's personalities were something you could build the usual X-Men "Come of age/kids coping with what they are" book that I am glad that exists.
> But, like I said, I do not know them from back then. Maybe they are such huuuge super heroes that they put everyone else to shame. Maybe they cured cancer and saved kittens from trees. I do not know.
> But I do not have to. New volume people.
> ...



**


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Why is Magic just the right age? Shouldn't she be, like, a decade younger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think about Marvel's current 'image'.  Think of which books sell the most and see how your rant fits in.  

I am from the early 90s era of comic books.  Image, Deadpool, Liefield.  These are my things.  Despite that, I also have no real vested interest in this team.  Aside from Cannonball for some reason.  Which, given his actions in the book and well ever since the 00s, is reason enough to ignore this book.  Not to mention the crass 'writing' to get here.  Did the ugly awkward people really have to get shoved into obscurity?  This reeks of painfully blatant nostalgia marketing.  I know, I know stating the obvious.  But what threat could warrant these people teaming up again, shirking their other responsiblities, and being at the forefront of any conflict?  I know!  Not enough X-title units are being sold.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

New Mutants/Young X-Men meets Young Avengers meets Runaways.

Will eventually happen.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 8, 2009)

Should've happened already.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2009)

I just read New Mutants for Warlock.  He was awesome in Nova, though I'm very dissapointed his kid (well giant alien overlord) sidekick hasn't been showing up


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Should've happened already.



Agreed.


----------



## Slice (Jun 8, 2009)

I dont read 'New Mutants', they should do a new storyline with the real "new" mutants.

I just want some good storys with the New X-men, is this really asking too much? New Mutants obviously lacks Hellion, Laura and Mercury (in reverse order)


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 8, 2009)

And Prodigy!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> And Prodigy!





Wouldn't he own if he had a pair of Kamina shades?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 8, 2009)

Prodigy sucks


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Prodigy sucks



I think you're confusing him with your face


----------



## Sylar (Jun 8, 2009)

The only thing sucking besides Prodigy is yo momma.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Sylar said:


> The only thing sucking besides Prodigy is yo momma.



My moms dead you bastard


----------



## Sylar (Jun 8, 2009)

Feeling angry? :ho


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Sylar said:


> My bad man



My revenge will be sweet

It's all good man.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 8, 2009)

If by 'your revenge' you mean 'your inevitable asskicking' then sure.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Sylar said:


> If by 'your revenge' you mean 'your inevitable asskicking' then sure.



Think what you want you fool, but me and Prodigy have plans for you


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2009)

Prodigy talk? That's what I like to see. David is win.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Prodigy talk? That's what I like to see. David is win.



I hate how he's become the resident mechanic geek. I've heard him referenced (Turning off the Danger Room, fixing this or that) but I ain't seen win on panel in a while now


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2009)

I know. T'is bullshit. 

But he did kick Hellion's ass, that's enough win to last until 2010.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2009)

You know what would be funny.
Prodigy with his powers goes near layla miller




His head would probably explode


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> He's not fit for combat...



Who, Hellion? Definitely.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2009)

I adjusted my post for lulzier thoughts


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2009)

I know. I adjusted you adjustments in order to keep my retort.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> You know what would be funny.
> Prodigy with his powers goes near layla miller
> 
> 
> ...






Banhammer said:


> I adjusted my post for lulzier thoughts



He's MADE for combat. Combat skills of folks like Wolvie(which, come on, his fighting skills are already hax enough) plus strategy making-ness of folks like Beast and leadership skills of folks like Cyke?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2009)

I know, that's why I edited. when I said "fit" I was trying to not sound like a racist prick and saying "he's just a little flatscan" because God knows he has jet li meet mcguiver mooves coming out of his ass.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I know, that's why I edited. when I said "fit" I was trying to not sound like a racist prick and saying "he's just a little flatscan" because God knows he has *jet li meet mcguiver mooves coming out of his ass*.





And tbh I just went on a mini rant because I felt like it and wanted to put my guy over.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 8, 2009)

That dude doesn't Kamina shades.  He needs a LaForge visor.  That filters his powers on and off switch like Cyclops.


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2009)

Initiative/Slingers Prodigy > whatever Prodigy you guys are talking about


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Initiative/Slingers Prodigy > whatever Prodigy you guys are talking about



I call bullshit on that one Juggalo

*calls bullshit*


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2009)

No way!  Alcoholic > other kinds of people

prooved


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's the trailer link for The Cable Film coming out in September 09
Ch. 222 is out


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 9, 2009)

that's not Cable


----------



## Deviate (Jun 9, 2009)

The Gamer /=/ Cable


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> No way!  Alcoholic > other kinds of people
> 
> prooved


You're a black lantern right?  Brain must've died first.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 10, 2009)

Madrox and Layla being together creep me out.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2009)

she's always had the hornies for him, and he just lost his baby, so he dosen't know what the fuck he's doing.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 10, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> she's always had the hornies for him, and he just lost his baby, so he dosen't know what the fuck he's doing.



If they start sleeping together, i'm dropping X-Factor.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Madrox and Layla being together creep me out.



Why is that?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Why is that?



Other than the last time they were together she was a little kid?

On another note, my Books-A-Million has dropped Exiles


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Other than the last time they were together she was a little kid?
> 
> On another note, my Books-A-Million has dropped Exiles



But she's legal now, and as pervy Uncle Diddles use to say, "If thar's grass on tha field, ya play ball son!"

Also. this is why you should buy your literature from Barnes and Noble


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> But she's legal now, and as pervy Uncle Diddles use to say, "If thar's grass on tha field, ya play ball son!"
> 
> Also. this is why you should buy your literature from Barnes and Noble



But Barnes & Noble is all the way downtown...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> But Barnes & Noble is all the way downtown...



Best find you a rich hoochie who'll drive you........


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> If they start sleeping together, i'm dropping X-Factor.



She's not a kid now!

She's. . .

Eh. She knows stuff.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

TIs why she needs the only man she can trust more than ever!pek


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> TIs why she needs the only man she can trust more than ever!pek



and the only guy she can trust, is the guy that just killed his "baby" by absorbing it into himself.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Messiah War and post-Messiah War interviews. *
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

If Wolvie ever croaks, will they do a Battle for the....Ugly Ass Orange Uniform?

Who is the next Wolverine?

Daken?
X-23?
Sabertooth?
Deathstrike?
Movie Adaption Deadpool?
Molly Hayes?

Find out in this new epic series!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2009)

Battle for the scowl?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Battle for the scowl?



I liked both


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2009)

Me too but scowl made me lulz harder than growl.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Me too but scowl made me lulz harder than growl.



It's cool cuz there wouldn't be a smile in the whole series


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

movie deadpool would smile.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 11, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> movie deadpool would smile.



You call that smiling? I thought he was twisting his lips in a failed attempt at Morse Code or somethin.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

what lips?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> what lips?



Lips, stitched together pieces of skin, same difference


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

comic deadpool reminds me of that scene from the Matrix where Neo's mouth gets melted together


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> comic deadpool reminds me of that scene from the Matrix where Neo's mouth gets melted together



I dont like the Matrix


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

oh cmon everyone at least_ likes_ the first one.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 11, 2009)

This thread gets sooo off topic sometimes lol


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> oh cmon everyone at least_ likes_ the first one.



I didn't. I think it was a case of me seeing it sooooo late and the media and my friends hyping it sooooo much that it just kinda fell flat for me.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought it was amazing when I first saw it, but I was pretty young then too, watched it at a friend's house. Still, I think it had a solid story and some cool fight scenes that were a lot cooler back then before bullet mode and ridiculous martial arts flying tiger crap became so popular. 

Also it reminds me of Conker's Bad Fur Day, which is a fucking awesome videogame.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2009)

X-Club might be the snootiest  name I've ever heard.


But it somehow fits. X-Men's story kinda wrapped up really nicely, and Land's art ofensiveness was at a minimum through first read

I'm just a little ticked at psylocke. She's imune to telepathy. If he forgets abut it, everyone from now onwill forget about it


----------



## Slice (Jun 11, 2009)

The panels with Dazzler and Psylocke could have been handled so much better without the porn actress facial expressions of Mr Land.

And wth was with those pages with everyone speaking just one word? Terrible.


Apart from that decent issue.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2009)

So she didn't come back.

AND FUCK! Dazzler's powerful.

Well, for her.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

*X-Force: Sex & Violence*

​


> *X-Force: Sex & Violence*
> 
> a painted three-issue mini-series starring Wolverine and Domino that comes out in late 2009 from *writers Craig Kyle and Chris Yost, and artist Gabriele Dell'Otto.*  It is a team-up between Wolverine and Domino, after she shows up at the X-Compound, badly beaten and looking for help. She tells Wolverine that she's being hunted by the Assassin's Guild, and he vows to help her. However, she isn't telling Wolverine everything -- so look for a twist, said editor Barber.
> Link removed​


Old news, I know but who cares. I just saw it today.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2009)

guess who else does not die in Messiah war.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Wolverine?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, to be 100% honnest, that isn't domino's face.


Of course, that is her ass, splatered double on the center of the cover, I can recognize it anywhere, but, to anyone else...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2009)

A twist?

Solicit mean her in bed?

SNAP!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2009)

Daken is a better argument for proposition X than Hope.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> ​
> Old news, I know but who cares. I just saw it today.



YOOOOOOOOOUUUUUURRR


SEEEXXXX IS ON FIIIIIIIIIIIIREEEE!!

That made me think of that song for some reason.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2009)

this made me think of people's increduablity when confronted with the idea of wolverine having sex


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2009)

the Aaron/Kubert story from Wolverien #73-4 was great.

was funny as hell and adequately explains the whole "Wolverine is omnipresent" thing in a way that makes sense.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the Aaron/Kubert story from Wolverien #73-4 was great.
> 
> was funny as hell and adequately explains the whole "Wolverine is omnipresent" thing in a way that makes sense.



You serious?

Looks like I'll read it now.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 12, 2009)

So Domino did Cable AND Wolverine!?!?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

no it doesn't. It only Dr Phill's it, but the closest thing to "make sense" would be assuming he just spends hours and hours and hours in unconfortable plain rides.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

Avengers have Quinjets, X-men have Blackbird.  Countless heroes have tech capable of teleportation.

complaining about that makes the least sense compared to why the hell he would want to be everywhere


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah, but wolverine being able to teleport would open a whole new plot possibilities.


Read X-Men legacy preview

All I have to say is "Cognito Ergo Charles"**


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

next issue of Uncanny reminds me of "Five Fists of Science", thus it is automatically awesome.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jun 21, 2009)

SOURCE: "A Cup of Joe" aka Joe Q's blog-ey thing. just in case you guys don't believe me. ;p

News for the new direction of Legacy.

Looks like besides the shift of focus to Rogue, the new x-men kids will be sticking around Rogue in the near future. Interesting...

This makes me happy. I love Rogue and would like the New X-men kids to develop some personality. Hopefully, them starring in Legacy allows some good characterization for the kids.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2009)

so for Ellis' second arc of Astonishing, he's dumping Bianchi and replacing him with Phil Jimenez

:WOW


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, Bianchi will not be missed. Sorry Bianchi.

Anyway, more Legacy news!



Here



			
				 CBR said:
			
		

> ?X-Men Legacy Annual? #1 is the beginning of a new story arc for the series and finds Rogue being offered her new position within the X-Men. ?It has Rogue coming back to the X-Men and talking with Cyclops about her future with the team as she sees and he sees it,? Carey explained. ?He offers her this new definition of her role and duties and initially she?s not 100 percent keen on taking it on. There are very good reasons why Cyclops is offering her this position at this time. Some of them relate to this Summer?s ?Dark Avengers/Uncanny X-Men: Utopia? crossover and what Rogue does within that story.?
> 
> Rogue?s new role isn?t a leadership one, but more of a liaison-type position. ?That?s one of the reasons she?s not totally happy, because it seems that in some ways she?s being taken off the front line, where she feels she belongs, and being given a consolation prize,? Carey said. ?It?s a very marked change of arena for her, she?s not sure how she feels about it.?



I know nobody really cares about Rogue here, but *twiddles fingers* I wanna spread the news anyway.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2009)

Bianchi is great as a cover artist (Detective Comics), but when it comes to interiors he fails, except in very rare cases when the story matches his style (Seven Soldiers: Shinning Knight)

Also Rogue's ok.  Not my favorite, but she's ok.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so for Ellis' second arc of Astonishing, he's dumping Bianchi and replacing him with Phil Jimenez
> 
> :WOW



... but the story is still gonna suck, right? Pass.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2009)

depends on how much effort Ellis puts into it.

His first arc mostly sucked because you can tell he didn't put any effort into it, but every once in a while he does put effort into it (Ghost Boxes #2 was good).

so it depends


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jun 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:
			
		

> Also Rogue's ok. Not my favorite, but she's ok.



lol, I understand people have different tastes. It's alright that no one here besides me is really a fan of hers. I just kinda wish I had someone to fangasm with about this news. 

...er, that sounded cleaner in my head.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> lol, I understand people have different tastes. It's alright that no one here besides me is really a fan of hers. I just kinda wish I had someone to fangasm with about this news.
> 
> ...er, that sounded cleaner in my head.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jun 21, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


>





Oh, and also return of the X-babies!

Link removed


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> Oh, and also return of the X-babies!





RoguefanAM said:


> return of the X-babies!





RoguefanAM said:


> the X-babies!





RoguefanAM said:


> X-babies!


Fangasms for real.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 21, 2009)

Rogue's outfit lacks cowboy boots.  Auto fail.  heh


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jun 21, 2009)

Cowboy boots are auto fail. =p

But yeah, I'm not digging the new look. Maybe I'll get used to it. Still, I like that they're keeping with the white and green. I don't like yellow. It looks...bleh.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2009)

X-Babies return?

Sweet Jehoshaphat.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## RoguefanAM (Jun 21, 2009)

Psylocke 4-part mini by Yost. At last Betsy get's a quality writer.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2009)

I hate cowboy boots.

You know how many crazy old women made me do work wearing them? I'm not even from Texas 


Or whatever redneck state finds them fashionable


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jun 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I hate cowboy boots.
> 
> You know how many crazy old women made me do work wearing them? I'm not even from Texas
> 
> ...



....


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah..what's with all the jiyping over xbabies?


RoguefanAM said:


> here
> 
> Psylocke 4-part mini by Yost. At last Betsy get's a quality writer.


Bitch is gonna snap like a twig.


----------



## Slice (Jun 21, 2009)

I like Psylocke, Yost hast talent, if the art keeps up i will check this out.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 22, 2009)

hmm, nice to see Yost isn't leaving Marvel entirely


----------



## shit (Jun 26, 2009)

God, Astonishing X-Men sucked.

Is Forge dead?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes it did.


And no he isn't. I like the mad him though.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Bianchi is great as a cover artist (Detective Comics), *but when it comes to interiors he fails*, except in very rare cases when the story matches his style (Seven Soldiers: Shinning Knight)
> 
> Also Rogue's ok.  Not my favorite, but she's ok.



Cyke's hershey kiss nipples


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 28, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> God, Astonishing X-Men sucked.



I actually liked it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh fine...I'll read it and pass judgment 

Edit: Alright WTF did I just read?

About 20 pages of bad dialogue with no action, watered down art, and the bastardization of an already established character.

Who the fuck is writing this?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 29, 2009)

...Warren Ellis

Is action really important to you over a giant laser beam from space? The pictures, they don't move!


----------



## shit (Jun 29, 2009)

Pft lasers (pew pew). Such a butured ending. You could tell it was nothing but a cop-out. I'll consider it a mercy killing tho. Ghost boxes wasn't a great idea. Only thing it was really good for is showing another post-apocalyptic scenario. Yawn.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ellis likes weird depressing sci fi stuff.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2009)

Which is why Ghost Boxes #2 was awesome.

first half was alternate universe Cyclops slowly narrating his own suicide attempt

2nd half was a depressing story about the last mutants in the end of the world.  the last page was brutal.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Ghost Boxes #2 was awesome


does not compute.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 5, 2009)

The art change-up in Cable really took me out of the series. I'll try to read it again later.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 6, 2009)

I know Hope looks WAY too OLD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 6, 2009)

Everyone does. I wish that the cover artist got a shot at this two part story. It'd look great.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 6, 2009)

Hope looked like she was 16 in some scenes and looked like she had lipstick on in every scene.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2009)

She was like eight right? You don't get boobs at eight. Or ten.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2009)

She's suppose to be less than 10.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2009)

X-Men Legacy displays to be the best of the X-Titles.


Yeah, better than X-factor


----------



## Deviate (Jul 9, 2009)

X-Men forever, anyone reading this? It's supposed to be what Claremont originally intended to happen after the first arc of X-Men volume 2.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Storm is evil from reason. She KILLS Wolverine by burning him to a crisp. Also, Wolverine detaches one of his claws and gives it to Kitty. After Storm is revealed to be the killer, Kitty cuts one of Storm's eyes out with said claw. Claremont must be on heavy meds.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 10, 2009)

Just finished the messiah war, i hated the art (specially Wolverine, Bishop, and Deadpools designs) but it was pretty good. The art got better in the last 2 issues of it.


----------



## LikeMike23 (Jul 15, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Just finished the messiah war, i hated the art (specially Wolverine, Bishop, and Deadpools designs) but it was pretty good. The art got better in the last 2 issues of it.



hey, i just finished this today. i had that feeling the first New X-men Issue. I hated the art in that, but the other issues of New X-men were drawn better I thought.

But I hated all the new x-men. Granted this is the first X-men thing I've read since like '92. Other than that, ONLY wolverine solo comics when it comes to Mutants. but ya, new x-men don't fly in my book (lol do any of them fly in the comic book?) x-23 is not in my good graces either. Xavier was made to look like a helpess child with no backbone (lol, was a paraplegic, bad refernce? D  and over-all everyone seemed 100x weaker than I remembered? except the villains.

lol all the villains seemed so powerful. but I was loving the art all over the place through-out it all, and there were some really good parts. but it didn't really have anything memorable. I'd say a B- grade.


----------



## shit (Jul 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> X-Men Legacy displays to be the best of the X-Titles.
> 
> 
> Yeah, better than X-factor



i think i know why you say this






"nothing can thwart the mind of doom"


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 17, 2009)

Norman Osborne is digging his own grave. Now he has Namor, Emma Frost, Dr Doom, Loki and Loki's minion the Hood against him, 2 Avenger teams and Agents of Atlas. I can't wait to see him fall.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 17, 2009)

Deviate said:


> X-Men forever, anyone reading this? It's supposed to be what Claremont originally intended to happen after the first arc of X-Men volume 2.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2009)

X-Factor just reminded X-Men legacy of their place


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> X-Factor just reminded X-Men legacy of their place



Good to see you back on the winning team.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok so I dont read x-factor but the other day that I whent up to pick my Deadpool comic I noticed that at the side was x-factor and in the cover was siryn and monnet fighting.

So what happened? is siryn pissed and done with x-factor? could it be that she is the person that deadpool is suppostly going to meet after the pirates arc?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

Fucking facepalm.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, yes that is exactly it.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2009)

I wish you were from canadia.  Then I'd have saved up nerdcore jokes for you.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 18, 2009)

I refuse to read X-Factor after they bastardized Shatterstars character. I can't wait till we figure out that he was a skrull


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2009)

What's wrong with Shaterstar? Pretend I didn't do 90's comics with their omnipresence of Liefield.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't remember him being gay. Then again, I only read X-Force as a kid like one issue every 2 years.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2009)

Who cares anymore? Homophobia is sooo 2006


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

I think that's what all of the "bastardizing his character" talk is about though.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 18, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> What's wrong with Shaterstar? Pretend I didn't do 90's comics with their omnipresence of Liefield.



Hmm we haven't used Darkhawk in years...lets make him gay. 
We haven't used Mojo in years....lets make him gay.
Rictor is pretty unimportant...lets make him gay.
Gay,gay,gay,gay...im telling you Gay is the new Black 

But on a serious note. I have no problem with gays, but making previously heterosexual characters gay, for no reason other than shock value is retarded.

I predict 10 more gay unused X-men coming out the closet in 2009-2010 

And god Shatterstars new look is a horrible, horrible mess.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2009)

Darkhawk isn't gay, Mojo is . what? Rictor has been bisexual since the begining of X-Factor or sooner

Marvel has a horrible track record with teh homos, and if you have more gay x-men coming out of the closet probably because there is more then mother's love of them, and they just mooved to San Francisco.

Any look is better than a liefield look


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 18, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Darkhawk isn't gay, Mojo is . what? Rictor has been bisexual since the begining of X-Factor or sooner
> 
> Marvel has a horrible track record with teh homos, and if you have more gay x-men coming out of the closet probably because there is more then mother's love of them, and they just mooved to San Francisco.
> 
> Any look is better than a liefield look



I know Darkhawk isn't gay, but don't think for 1 minute that Marvel didn't think of doing it. Richtor was fucking Wolfsbane, there were no hints he liked men(correct me if I am wrong).

Marvel list of soon to be gay characters


Air-Walker
Kang the Conqueror
Starhawk
Magneto(He's already a gypsy and a jew...lets make him gay too) that way he'll enbody everything Hitler hated


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2009)

You are wrong. With all the spandex going around not once darkhawk stroke me as gay, Rictor in the beggining of X-Factor had hinst at being bsexual, including 
Madrox: So did you do Pietro?
Rixtor: Pietro? No, came on.. Give me some credit.

Your list is giberish, and Eric was never a gispy.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2009)

From X-Factor 14


> Rictor visits Quicksilver, who takes an interest in Rictor being depowered and discusses the possibility of getting his powers back. When Madrox brings Pietro up, Rictor jokes about having had a sexual relationship with him. Madrox then makes a joking comment about making Shatterstar jealous, causing Rictor to become flustered


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 18, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> You are wrong. With all the spandex going around not once darkhawk stroke me as gay, *Rictor in the beggining of X-Factor had hinst at being bsexual*, including
> Madrox: So did you do Pietro?
> Rixtor: Pietro? No, came on.. Give me some credit.
> 
> Your list is giberish, and *Eric was never a gispy*.



At the beginning of a new series with the character having no prior history of being homosexual, suddenly out of the blue he is hinted as liking men, even thoug through out his whole character history he has clearly shown interest in Wolfsbane...Marvel. It whatever, he's bi now.

Shatterstar on the other hand was revealed to have a designated "genetic bond mate," Windsong. Besides that he was basically asexual. He is not even supposed to have emotions. 

In the 80-90's it was heavily hinted, that he was a Roma gypsy.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 18, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> From X-Factor 14



And then it begun, the sexualization of Shatterstar. I don't have anything against gay characters, just characters that are forced to be gay by the writers for shock value.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, now in recent years there was this little thing called MAGNETO TESTAMENT where sends all those hints to hell.

Shaterstar were teased and played coy with for yeaaaars.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> And then it begun, the sexualization of Shatterstar. I don't have anything against gay characters, just characters that are forced to be gay by the writers for shock value.



Yeah, then it begun, Thirty Two issues ago. With a relationship with Rahne in between. Really out the blue wasn't it?


Re-read Cable #22 X-Force #56 X-Force #59 X-Force #60 and X-Force ?99 Annual


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 18, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Well, now in recent years there was this little thing called MAGNETO TESTAMENT where sends all those hints to hell.
> 
> Shaterstar were teased and played coy with for yeaaaars.



He was bi-curios at most. He never had any sexual urges or desires. He was just curios as in what emotions are.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah, and now he's satisfying that curiosity.

Thanks for admiting his open ended sexuality had been open for years. It only took you trying to descredit my word for ot.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Fucking facepalm.



oh come on.. its not that bad...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2009)

it is if you have any idea what the x-factor family has been going through lately. Specially Sirin


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 18, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> it is if you have any idea what the x-factor family has been going through lately. Specially Sirin



Well I do know she is devastated for what happened to her baby, however I do not read x-factor.
I only read X-men Legacy :los

However what are the chances of her being on a deadpool book right now?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2009)

None? She is broken, alone, betrayed, angry, her child got maybe worse than aborted, her illusion with her father crushed, God, she is fucked up.
 In her state of mind, she has no patience for Wade. He can show up in an X-Factor is he wants, but this has to be sensitive heart of gold Wade, not "hey, gimme a smooch baby" Wade. Maybe if they hire him for something and he forces her to begin to let go heal or moove on.
But she has no place in a funny book


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2009)

DP and Siryn are together in the uh......... Deadpool Merc With a Mouth issue 1, featuring Ka-zar.

It's a little side story with old timey kiddy art at the end of the issue. There's your fix, Sui.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2009)

yes





> *X-MEN VS. AGENTS OF ATLAS #1 (of 2)
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by CARLO PAGULAYAN
> Cover by ED MCGUINNESS
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

Night-omnipresent Wolverine strikes again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 21, 2009)

I remember not too long ago one of you guys were telling me about Laura having some kinda clone attack squad on Wolverine and the X-Men. Well...








> *COVER BY:* Mike Choi
> *WRITER:* Christopher Yost, Craig Kyle
> *PENCILS:* Mike Choi
> *INKS:* Jason Pearson
> ...


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 23, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Night-omnipresent Wolverine strikes again.



He has to change clothes for most of them too.  That must suck.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 23, 2009)

NORIIIIIIII!!!!!!

Im ready to see this Laura Strike Force in action.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2009)

didn't I call this?


Now I might be calling an either The Clones are all instable, or Laura gains wolverine's omni presence


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow,  Future Deadpool's comment of "x-29" came into play pretty quick. I was thinking it would be addressed in the #30s.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 23, 2009)

I love how Domino just looks like, "I'm so sick of this bitch" on that cover, =).


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

upcoming X-Force/New Mutants/X-Men: Legacy crossover event

*Necrosha*.  Selene tries to bring back all the dead Genoshans as zombies to wipe out mankind.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

yes Magneto is back.


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> upcoming X-Force/New Mutants/X-Men: Legacy crossover event
> 
> *Necrosha*.  Selene tries to bring back all the dead Genoshans as zombies to wipe out mankind.



The absense of the word "uncanny" makes me really anticipate this event.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

Magneto event will only be in Uncanny, not anywhere else.

Translation, no Magneto for non Uncanny readers.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 24, 2009)

I see Wolverine is flying again.


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2009)

it's getting better you say?
I'll be picking it up... I'm such a pushover.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm personally liking Utopia so far.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 24, 2009)

The Blackest  Night   X-Men 

Since Messiah War was pointless, I think I'll end up skipping this one.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

Wolverine Origins arc after Romulus

Wolverine vs Skaar


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 24, 2009)

So that cover leads me to believe Magneto is a version of Cable/Nate Grey now.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

oh and apparently Necrosha, aside from the whole zombie thing, will in fact bring back to life a few characters that died in Genosha.  as in alive-alive


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 24, 2009)

I call "Hyper Nostalgic Teenage Warhead"... or whatever the heck her name was.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> The Blackest  Night   X-Men


they haven't denied it


> McCann opened the panel by saying "welcome to the Blackest Night panel!" Teehee.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

YES



> And we'll see Doop soon.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmm what I said about Dakens sexuality was on point. 

And it looks like Selene is using the technarchy/transmode virus to revive the dead.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yes Magneto is back.



Ha, kick ass.


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I'm personally liking Utopia so far.



I really liked the Dark Avengers issue. The one-shot beginning was way too big, and I've only read half of it and skimmed the rest. At least I'll semi know what's going on when I pick up Uncanny now. Nice to know Marvel appreciates people skipping the rough stuff and then picking it up when it's relevant again.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2009)

So far I've only liked the Dark Avengers and the X-Men legacy tie in


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 27, 2009)

Cable and X-Factor are starting to lose their appeal.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 27, 2009)

The former lost it awhile ago.

The latter. . . is alright.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2009)

X factor is still good, though I could live without Maddrox X Layla, and all these "Liefield Mutants from the 90's" reunion


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 27, 2009)

Truth be told I loved X-Factor like a child until Messiah Complex. Now we got dupe babies, Shatterstar and Rictor Brokebacking it up, and Madrox turning into a pedo for 17 year old Dakota Fanning.

Also it is now an X-Men "Future" book, which means the story is about to get really convoluted, really fast.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jul 27, 2009)

I like X-Factor, though I could do without the future stuff and Layla/Madrox pairing.

As for how enjoyable the X-titles are atm it's:

X-Men Legacy
New Mutants 
X-Factor
X-Force
Dark Wolverine
Uncanny X-men

I'm not reading any of the other titles, so I can't rank them.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 28, 2009)

The Summers Rebellion storyline will warp up by issue 50, according to Peter David


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> I like X-Factor, though I could do without the future stuff and Layla/Madrox pairing.
> 
> As for how enjoyable the X-titles are atm it's:
> 
> ...



EH, WRONG


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 28, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Truth be told I loved X-Factor like a child until Messiah Complex. Now we got dupe babies, Shatterstar and Rictor Brokebacking it up, and Madrox turning into a pedo for *17 year old Dakota Fanning.*
> 
> Also it is now an X-Men "Future" book, which means the story is about to get really convoluted, really fast.



Dude. That just took all the fun out of Layla. Dakota Fanning creeps me out with her Gollum eyes.



Banhammer said:


> EH, WRONG



Whats wrong with New Mutants? Am I the only one liking this book? Maybe its because the old NM series was before my time, but I think its okay. Nothing special, but not bad.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2009)

Nerw Mutants is about a group of douches being douches through their plot assigned adventures that could be otherwise avoided if they didn't go out of their way to be douches.



And Illyana Rasputin.

X-Factor is good, though no more faux pedo please. I'm not angry here, i just..


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Nerw Mutants is about a group of douches being douches through their plot assigned adventures that could be otherwise avoided if they didn't go out of their way to be douches.



1)They were douches once. And they were being douches to a bunch of douches. This is comics, nearly everyone is a douche.
2a)All comic adventures are plot assigned. 
2b)How is Illyana coming back from the future to stop Legion's from ganking that one chick avoided by not being a douche? Douchiness isn't a factor.


Whew. Too much use of the word douche...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 28, 2009)

The only reason I'm reading New Mutants is because to follow Legion and what feats he leave behind.

I can care less about the cast or what happens to them.


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2009)

X-Factor's past greatness will keep me reading it forever, like Ban and his Runaways.

New Mutatants continues to be not that bad. I mean the art, guys. The art.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> 1)They were douches once. And they were being douches to a bunch of douches. This is comics, nearly everyone is a douche.
> 2a)All comic adventures are plot assigned.
> 2b)How is Illyana coming back from the future to stop Legion's from ganking that one chick avoided by not being a douche? Douchiness isn't a factor.
> 
> ...



For me to properly argue your first argument would require me to re-read the douchebaggery, and point out things like he leaves Dani against her will trapped in a jail cell, because he deems her too helpless. Or the barfights they started.
The second argument is half right, and half "Came on". Marvel _at least_ tries to follow some linear story on most cases (spiderman and the thrsday bank roberies aside)
Two B) was refered in my first post when I set Illyana aside from everyone else. She's the one good thing about that book.

And I bet you twenty bucks as she's gonna be a bad guy


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jul 29, 2009)

How could I have forgotten? Silly me.



No, seriously. Liu is great, but Daken will always be a crap character in my eyes. It's a miracle I'm even picking it up.

As for NM...eh, I didn't like what Sam/Bobby said to the New X-men either, but that doesn't label them douches. Maybe they'll apologize? But yeah, Sam is stupid.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 29, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


>



What the hell is this shit? Its only one freaking panel, and already whatever comic this is from sounds like utter crap.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2009)

why would someone that can phase through anything be more dangerous with a knife harder than anything


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> How could I have forgotten? Silly me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of the new mutants have had their Hank Pym moment.

Sam guthrie being free and white in america, refuses to release dani "for her own good" and starts barfights with rednecks which I forgave untill he turned to the gay tortured lizarded mutant and told him Illyana the soul eater has more right to the san francisco haven than him.
Illyana the soul eater (but she's awesome)
Dani the "I'll be your mom, oops, not special anymore, goodbye"
Magma that technically killed Dust, in what  you can't honnestly call an accident, and has been a douche ever since Elixir brought her back up
DaCosta, the former Hellfire kingpin. Latino crime lord sterotype raw raw raw.
And Ms Rahne "I'm a good christian girl that kills people, bites angel's wings off and fuck asgardians now"


And Kharma. Who cares about Kharma?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 29, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> What the hell is this shit? Its only one freaking panel, and already whatever comic this is from sounds like utter crap.



It's from Claremont's X-Men Forever #4.


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> It's from Claremont's X-Men Forever #4.



I must read this! This is so damn stupid that i actually might enjoy it 

Also lol @ the "oldschool thought bubble spam"


----------



## Deviate (Jul 29, 2009)

^ Please do. Much lolz.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Storm turns evil! GASP


----------



## Deviate (Aug 18, 2009)

X-Men Solicits

Naruto

Creg Land drawing X-Nation is one very good reason not to bother reading it. Matt Fraction or not.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 18, 2009)

Deviate said:


> ^ Please do. Much lolz.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 Better Depiction of her Character their then in the Main universe 



Banhammer said:


> Ms Rahne "I'm a good *christian* girl that kills people, bites angel's wings off and fuck asgardians now"



*Catholic *thank you

Its sad that Rhane comes off as less of a bitch then her former team mates even though shes a death Commando now


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

I am relatively certain that catholics are christian.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 18, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I am relatively certain that catholics are christian.



My Aunt is catholic and she says theirs a difference....but shes a little crazy so i am not 100% sure


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 18, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I am relatively certain that catholics are christian.



I may not have an official religon, I KNOW theres a difference. If there wasn't they wouldn't be named differently:


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> My Aunt is catholic and she says theirs a difference....but shes a little crazy so i am not 100% sure



Catholicism, protestantism, orthodox, it's all christianity. There's just some small differences between them all.



Chaos Ghost said:


> I may not have an official religon, I KNOW theres a difference. If there wasn't they wouldn't be named differently:




When I said relatively certain, what I _actually_ meant was *100%* certain.



edit: quick history lesson-

Once upon a time all Christians were pretty much catholic. Then the church made people pay money for cleansing their sins and stuff and they kept the bible in latin so commoners couldn't read it. And some guy named Martin Luther said that's not right, everyone should get to read bibles or something and we should reform the church so it's not so corrupt. 

A bunch of people agreed on that but disagreed on how to reform the church properly, and they all went and made their own denominations- Lutheran, Puritan, Calvinism, whatever. But collectively they're all just known as Protestants, because they protested against the Catholic church. 

And Orthodox Christians are trying to be more true to the original teachings of catholicism or something, I actually don't know anything about them. But basically Christianity is generally split into Catholics, Orthodox, and Protestants which is all the denominations that don't fit under the first two.

Today, I couldn't tell you the difference between them at all. And I was 'raised' episcopal and I've also been to other services like catholic ones and I didn't notice any difference other than the wafers you eat.


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> edit: quick history lesson-
> 
> Once upon a time all Christians were pretty much catholic. Then the church made people pay money for cleansing their sins and stuff and they kept the bible in latin so commoners couldn't read it. And some guy named Martin Luther said that's not right, everyone should get to read bibles or something and we should reform the church so it's not so corrupt.
> 
> ...



And now we know for certain there are too many X-Men threads.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 18, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> And now we know for certain there are too many X-Men threads.


Morel ike not enough worthy X-Men content.  Which is a shame given how many X-men titles there are.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

Deviate said:


> X-Men Solicits
> 
> Page 4 here.
> 
> Creg Land drawing X-Nation is one very good reason not to bother reading it. Matt Fraction or not.



sadly going to have to agree.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 18, 2009)

I really tried reading Fraction's/Land's last U-X-Man arc, but it was unbearable. Maybe there was a good story to be told there, but Land's art fucked it up for me. It doesn't help that Land draws all females alike, and really didn't help when Fraction decided the majority of the cast would be women.

I'm losing a great deal of interest in the X-titles. Messiah Complex was the last time I was really excited for all of the X-Titles, then it became just X-Force and Cable. Necrosha looks like editorially mandated shit (probably to boast sales for New Mutants with X-Forces' goodwill) that will make X-Force suck


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought New Mutants Was considered to be a good book?

[i thought it was shit but i had people telling me otherwise]


----------



## Deviate (Aug 18, 2009)

It's _okay_...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 22, 2009)

Just ducking into this thread to leave a little note about X-Men: Magneto Testament, which I just read and found to be amazing. I'm a little bit of a sucker for the story of Magda and Magnus, so sure, that was part of the reason I enjoyed this. But it was also that they put so much thought into the creation of the miniseries. They managed to have him be a part of all that went on without making him some big glorious figure with too much power.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 23, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> Just ducking into this thread to leave a little note about X-Men: Magneto Testament, which I just read and found to be amazing. I'm a little bit of a sucker for the story of Magda and Magnus, so sure, that was part of the reason I enjoyed this. But it was also that they put so much thought into the creation of the miniseries. They managed to have him be a part of all that went on without making him some big glorious figure with too much power.



It's one of the better Marvel stories. Pak did great on that story, and I felt on the Holocaust material as well.


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2009)

Definitely a gem, especially toward the end.

If only the X-Men were half as interesting as their villains...


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 26, 2009)

any one read X-force yet


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> any one read X-force yet




*Spoiler*: __ 



X-23!

Also, lol!  Marvel loves putting Elixir into a coma to prevent him from using his abilities and/or revealing sensitive information.  This amuses me.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm liking X-Force again, yay!

What did you guys think of Romulus?


----------



## Hellion (Aug 26, 2009)

look what they did to mah boo. 

How does this book not get a mature rating!!!!


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 26, 2009)

They straddle the line very well, apparently.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimura has the makings of a classic villain


----------



## Hellion (Aug 26, 2009)

Tell me about it.  The only other book I saw this much blood was Destroyer


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimura is a bitch


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 26, 2009)

Hellion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kimura is a bitch



my point exactly


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 26, 2009)

Hellion said:


> look what they did to mah boo.
> 
> How does this book not get a mature rating!!!!



I knoooooow. I just kinda like her a bit and I was alll


----------



## Kinjishi (Aug 27, 2009)

Deviate said:


> What did you guys think of Romulus?



Fairly unimpressed for a first impression.


----------



## Slice (Aug 27, 2009)

Laura 

Wolverine threatening Scott is always nice to see, but why again do i have to suffer through these pages with Rahne going around fighting frost giants?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Tell me about it.  The only other book I saw this much blood was Destroyer


I take it you don't read Kirkman's other work


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2009)

Land has hinted he might be leaving Uncanny :WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 27, 2009)

YESYESYESYESYES


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 27, 2009)

id rather have fraction of the book the  land to be honest


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 27, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> id rather have fraction of the book the  land to be honest


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 27, 2009)

I deal with Shitty art better then i  deal with shitty writing , sue me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 28, 2009)

In case no one looks in the General Marvel thread:


LIL_M0 said:


> X-Factor my not see an issue 51





LIL_M0 said:


> Base Naruto vs Deva plus fodder path.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Aug 28, 2009)

God*mnit, they better not cancel X-Factor while books like Loeb's Red Hulk are still around. 

I don't think they're necessarily canceling it, though. Remember, that the previous month had two X-factor issues. So, perhaps, they're just skipping a month (hopefully).

In other news, gorgeous Legacy Annual art:


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 28, 2009)

Iam so happy rogue is Back in the game


----------



## RoguefanAM (Aug 28, 2009)

Me too...me too...

Also, some not so nice (IMO), XML 229 art:



And blatantly stolen from CBR (credit to NielsVanEekelen for spotting this), some news on X-Factor:



			
				This Weeks Cup O Joe said:
			
		

> Don?t worry, Raptor, ?X-Factor? is far from cancelled. Stay tuned for an announcement regarding the future of the series at the Toronto Fan Expo. And as for Blink, lets just say that there?s a very good possibility that you?ll see her pop up somewhere down the road.



Source: [/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Grrblt, Merlin, Kilowog, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Hiroshi, Kribaby, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Chainer, Distracted, Green Lantern, Geg, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, Para, destroy_musick, Serp, EvilMoogle, Keollyn, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime, Reznor, Azure Flame Kite

Posted by:


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Even for Emma, isn't she being a total bitch to X-23? Cut her some slack o_o


----------



## Slice (Sep 8, 2009)

See it from her point of view, there is this teenage version of Wolverine trained to be the perfect weapon, with nearly identical abilities to Logan (sans adamantium skelleon) and a trigger scent that makes her go totally crazy.

Would _you_ have trusted her right from the start?


----------



## The Big G (Sep 8, 2009)

Slice said:


> See it from her point of view, there is this teenage version of Wolverine trained to be the perfect weapon, with nearly identical abilities to Logan (sans adamantium skelleon) and a trigger scent that makes her go totally crazy.
> 
> Would _you_ have trusted her right from the start?



True but by turning her away they're turning away a mutant in need of help. Which i think would probably go against everything the Institute stood for. At least when Chuck was in charge.


----------



## Slice (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah of course.

But Emma is not exactly a role model of Xaviers teachings


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 8, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Emma's a cunt, it's all she knows


Slice said:


> See it from her point of view, there is this teenage version of Wolverine trained to be the perfect weapon, with nearly identical abilities to Logan (sans adamantium skelleon) and a trigger scent that makes her go totally crazy.
> 
> Would _you_ have trusted her right from the start?



I wouldn't treat her like shit. I probally would've made Wolvie keep her around his finger so to speak, therefore, if she goes all "RAWR TRIGGER SCENT RAWR!" Wolvie can handle her. Plus it's not like she can't shut her brain down if she ever flips out.

Actually, wouldn't Emma be able to block off the part of her mind that reconizes the Trigger Scent....or is that more physical than mental?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2009)

> See it from her point of view, there is this teenage version of Wolverine trained to be the perfect weapon, with nearly identical abilities to Logan (sans adamantium skelleon) and a trigger scent that makes her go totally crazy.
> 
> Would you have trusted her right from the start?



I would recognize myself as being a total hypocrite for opening my mouth, as if I was Emma, I'd have in the past captured and tortured the X-Men for my own amusement and generally been a criminal bitch - out of my own choice, as opposed to X-23.

And seriously, making her see visions of her dead mother and deliberately traumatizing and endangering her? Overkill.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Even for Emma, isn't she being a total bitch to X-23? Cut her some slack o_o



Nope. A teenage she-verine without the amnesia factor with violent condicioning and a trigger scent hat causes her to be a walking food shredder and a protective mind probing teacher with little moral impediments, whose students and wards have been killed in front of her more than once before, and again after.
By themselves, there was no other possible outcome, and in Emma's place I would have done the same, wolverine be damned.

And in Laura's I would have left.
Since, you know, let's see what she has done with the second chance to humanity she's been given



Oh right

Anyway, everyone who'se saying Emma is a hipocrite, is probably right, but what the hell, Emma gets to be a hpocrite. And she gets to be a bitch. And she gets my love for it.
Those same people also need to finish reading New X-men untill the end, and by end I mean Messiah Complex and see what Emma does to save her.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 9, 2009)

Actually its hard to tell what Laura is doing with her second chance you know with all the puppies and rainbows.


Yeah Emma was a bitch, but she did save her in the end from Kimura. Though next time she might wanna do a better job at her mind wipes....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 9, 2009)

With Nate Grey coming back, Emma will take an interest in him.

She had a vested interest in his power, since he crossed with Generation X.


----------



## Slice (Sep 9, 2009)

The Big G said:


> Yeah Emma was a bitch, but she did save her in the end from Kimura. Though next time she might wanna do a better job at her mind wipes....



This was a most awesome scene. Made me like Emma even more.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2009)

Emma brags alot of power she dosen't pack.


Even though she packs huge power, she keeps calling everyone Omega.

You're not Xavier, omega class telepaths can sniff each other out (I would think they would do more than that)
Vulcan pushed past omega (I though Omega was it)
Jubilee, you might be omega (GTFO )


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 9, 2009)

wasnt ultimate Dazzler omega? But then she drowned


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 9, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Those same people also need to finish reading New X-men untill the end, and by end I mean Messiah Complex and see what Emma does to save her.




Doesn't make it any less of a dick move. Maybe I'm being biased because I imagine if someone did that to me I'd cut their fucking genitals off and sodomize them with it, coupled with my instense dislike of that Hellfire Whore.


----------



## shit (Sep 10, 2009)

X-Men Legacy sucks, and I'm dropping it.  That is all.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Sep 10, 2009)

^






//end emoticon abuse

No seriously, (I'm assuming) you stuck through the boring Xavier arc -- so how can you think Rogue's so far action packed pick up is going to be worse?


----------



## shit (Sep 10, 2009)

Boring Xavier arc? No wai. He stood up to Juggernaut, the Acolytes, and it was fun seeing him go around the world like Legend of Kung-Fu. Now it's just the same stuff we see in DA/UXM from Rogue and Gambit's perspective.  Rogue used to be cool and badass and have a take no shit attitude (although she was drawn shittily), and now she's powerful X-chick number seven with a bland/unsure attitude (although she's drawn better), and she can't carry a series and make it interesting IMO.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 10, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> X-Men Legacy sucks, and I'm dropping it.  That is all.



You shouldn't have been reading it in the first place. Xavier is annoying in there, and Gambit and Rogue haven't been interesting since pre-Complex. I was gonna pick up the "Rogue takes Ares' power arc", but from what Ive seen......naw.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Sep 10, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Boring Xavier arc? No wai. He stood up to Juggernaut, the Acolytes, and it was fun seeing him go around the world like Legend of Kung-Fu. Now it's just the same stuff we see in DA/UXM from Rogue and Gambit's perspective.  Rogue used to be cool and badass and have a take no shit attitude (although she was drawn shittily), and now she's powerful X-chick number seven with a bland/unsure attitude (although she's drawn better), and she can't carry a series and make it interesting IMO.



Eh, well I'd agree that Rogue's grown more mature, but I don't think that makes her boring. I _would_ like to see Carey give her some fire. She hasn't really 'exploded' like she used to. Not good for her. 

Anyway, super-powerful and unsure? She 
*Spoiler*: __ 



got her butt handed to her by Moonstone, and she didn't seem very insecure when dealing with Trance in Utopia. In fact, that's what I don't like about MC's portrayal. All bark and no bite. 




The only issue I liked from Xaiver's arc was 225. He was pretty badass dealing with the Acolytes and Exodus. But other than that...pfft, Daken. Tranny mess Sinister. Boring overdone Scott/Charles and Juggs/Xavier confrontation. Yeah, _those_ things I didn't like.

Different strokes I guess.



			
				Chaos Ghost said:
			
		

> You shouldn't have been reading it in the first place. Xavier is annoying in there, and Gambit and Rogue haven't been interesting since pre-Complex. *I was gonna pick up the "Rogue takes Ares' power arc", but from what Ive seen......naw.*



Did you flip through or just looked at the previews? If it's the former, then I can't say anything, but if it's the latter than maybe you should give it another chance. Most of the action happens in the later pages.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 10, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> Did you flip through or just looked at the previews? If it's the former, then I can't say anything, but if it's the latter than maybe you should give it another chance. Most of the action happens in the later pages.



I flipped through the ish with her and Ares on the cover, but I didnt' make it till the end. I might still give a gander, as I really think the concept is


----------



## RoguefanAM (Sep 10, 2009)

lol, to be honest the cover is misleading. It's not 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ares she fights at all, but Moonstone.




From the reviews I've read of Exodus, it sounds okay. Dani seems to have rocked in this issue.


----------



## Slice (Sep 17, 2009)

X-Factor - best line of the month:

"Is he in my way?"
"no"
"And i am therefore not in his?"
"no"
"Then all is well, take me to my chambers!"


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 17, 2009)

So...Xfactor
*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, X-Factor was really good.  Didn't realize twas a dupe.  A super..android time traveling dupe out to kill an evil ...goddess?


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Sep 17, 2009)

I learned a while ago that if there is something cool in X-Factor, their a dupe. 

Its kind of sad that Maddox's dupes end up being about a billion times cooler and way more awesome than him. Kind makes me wonder who the DUPE really is?!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2009)

*X-Books discussion thread*

b nnbnbnbnbn


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2009)

I was pretty sure we had one of these already. Should just call it the X-men discussion thread though, less confusing to casual comic readers probably.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

the Raikage overheard Juugo confirming they did battle the Eight Tails


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2009)

fuck I knew I forgot something

... goes back to reedit poll


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2009)

*The X-Books*

nmnm n mn bvvbvbbv


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2009)

what the fuck are you doing?


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2009)

and now its here. and I'm so confused.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2009)

ok there, finally did it.

the old thread's was bothering me for real, so I reset it but still kept the old thread


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

I demand a multi-option poll. Vox populi!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> ok there, finally did it.
> 
> the old thread's was bothering me for real, so I reset it but still kept the old thread



Ah, one of those mod actions.

Some days, I miss that power. . .


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> ok there, finally did it.
> 
> the old thread's was bothering me for real, so I reset it but still kept the old thread



Did anything actually change?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2009)

*X-books*

ok all of you shut the fuck up and let me work


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2009)

Mods are meant to be harassed


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2009)

voted Uncanny, Cable, X-Force, X-Factor, X-Men Legacy and Wolverine: Weapon X


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

Infraction time.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2009)

I better not see a single vote for Dark Wolverine.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

Am I the only one that has, slow but surely, become less and less impressed with X-Factor?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Am I the only one that has, slow but surely, become less and less impressed with X-Factor?



*chips in*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think I'll read up to issue 50 just to see the arc until the end, but once the team moves to the nexus of the Marvel Universe (a.k.a. New York City) I will have, most assuredly, broken my 'give a damn'.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2009)

ok it;s Kilowog lords his opinion over people like a pompous jackass time 

*Uncanny X-Men*
Fraction is doing a good job of turning this book around, this is the most interested I've been in years.  only major complaint is that Land is still on this...


*Astonishing X-Men*
Forge arc was meh, not really bad but not good either, but Bianchi pushed it into shit range.  Jimenez is up next, lets hope


*Deadpool *

that is all.


*Cable*
still ok.  I miss Olivetti, and dislike the new guy.  he's the guy who fucked up Brubaker's Catwoman run 


*X-Force*
chainsaw chainsaw chainsaw


*New Mutants*
honestly have not read this yet.


*X-Men Legacy*
this book has been consistently good since it's retitling, was a bit sad by the transition from Xavier to Rogue, but the Annual was good.  I love Acuna's art

*Dark Wolverine *
honestly don't _hate_ this, but don't particularly like it.  neutral


*Wolverine: Weapon X*
this book is fucking awesome.  Jason Aaron + Wolverine


*Wolverine: Origins*
really way?  are you fucking kidding me with this shit?



*X-Factor*
eh, still ok but not as good.

*X-Men Forever *
see New Mutants


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Klhooplapj time? this might catch on.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2009)

*thinks Kilowog should have posted thoughts in image form, like Deadpool*


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Klhooplapj time? this might catch on.



is that short for something or did you type with your face?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> is that short for something...





LIL_M0 said:


> Klhooplapj time?





Kilowog said:


> Kilowog lords his opinion over people like a pompous jackass time


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

oh, didn't see the l, thought you wrote Khooplapj


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark X-Men: The Confession #1 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

more pix

Fraction interview


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh shit! They still make Astonishing X Men!??!

I thought that shit ended after Kitty got shot into space.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Oh shit! They still make Astonishing X Men!??!
> 
> I thought that shit ended after Kitty got shot into space.


no unfortunatly...........
*Spoiler*: __ 



Forge is evil now.....


----------



## Slice (Sep 18, 2009)

Deadpool - Teh fun

Cable - I still want to know what the hell is up with Hope, but the same old "found her, will kill her, fail, try again" routine is getting boring.

X-Force - Messiahc Complex was not that good, i hope this springs back on track. Only book that somehow features Laura so i must read it no matter the quality.

X-Factor - Still good but the future arc is a bit of a letdown. Not even saved by naked Monet.



Uncanny would get my vote if Land was off, seriously that man should stick to cover artworks and not defile panels with this stuff.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2009)

Or Land could just go on one of those Marvel Swimsuit issues like they used to do in the 90s.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Am I the only one who wonders who the "Land girl" really is? Like who's this chick that has had her face illegally duplicated on medium for the past 8 years (beginning in 2001, Crossgen Comics) and never said anything.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 18, 2009)

He's really been using the same face for so long? Geez, thats ridiculous.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

Land's been tracing since before Crossgen, but the coloring and inking made it less obvious.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

*EDIT. I was just about to say something about the inks and colors.

He didn't trace in BOP (at first).


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

back then he did trace, but it was mainly for backgrounds and fodder (looking at his Nightwign stuff again looks like someone painted over a photo and then put comic characters in front of them)

but what makes his current style so fucking horrible is the way they color and ink it now.  pushes it an entire new level


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, I figured he's been tracing since forever since it seems to be his bread and butter. But the same face? For nearly a decade?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> back then he did trace, but it was mainly for backgrounds and fodder (looking at his Nightwign stuff again looks like someone painted over a photo and then put comic characters in front of them)
> 
> but what makes his current style so fucking horrible is the way they color and ink it now.  pushes it an entire new level


Oh, I was talking about the characters, not backgrounds.


Bergelmir said:


> Well, I figured he's been tracing since forever since it seems to be his bread and butter. But the same face? For nearly a decade?


Yes, This is Arwnyn... 

Who's also been Dark Phoenix... Who's also been Madelyne Pryor (this one sorta gets a pass)... Who's also been Ultimate Sue Storm... who's been also Pixie... Who's also been Emma Frost... Who's also been Storm...


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 18, 2009)

That picture of Arwnyn actually looks good. Land should have stayed with that inking style. Or something like it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> That picture of Arwnyn actually looks good. Land should have stayed with that inking style. Or something like it.



Once the inking changed Land started to perfect his "porn face" style.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

> Oh, I was talking about the characters, not backgrounds.


oh I know, but the seed was planted from an early age.  from that seed has grown a dark and evil forest


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Once the inking changed Land started to perfect his "porn face" style.



:amazed Its the "jaw dislocated by Atlanetan cock" face. Man thats old. Land needs to watch some new porn.

Well, I've had my fill of Land bashing. Time to get some sleep.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

what is piqueing my interesting in Deadpool is that it seems like he's _actually_ joining the X-Men, solicits make it seem liek Scott needs him for something so he's humoring him for now, so they could potentially make this just a single arc or keep him around till the next big X-event


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 18, 2009)

What pisses me off about Land is seeing people in the same pose......IN THE SAME FUCKING PICTURE. Look at the panel in Uncanny where Emma, Dazzler, Karma, and I think somebody else went to fight some Red Queen bitches

Then there's that on picture with everyone by the Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> what is piqueing my interesting in Deadpool is that it seems like he's _actually_ joining the X-Men, solicits make it seem liek Scott needs him for something so he's humoring him for now, so they could potentially make this just a single arc or keep him around till the next big X-event



Marvel keeps finding ways to add fuel to the "all X-books (save X-Force) suck post Messiah Complex" fire.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2009)

Ah, Land. . .

I'd love to see you at a Sketch-Off.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 19, 2009)

Emplate is Back 

This IS Awesome

Bling Will be getting Some Spot light.....This Is Also Awesome!


----------



## Hellion (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope they do a widescreen version of the OML finale pek


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 21, 2009)

Ahem. Horseman Gambit is back! 

I wonder if this causes conflict between Gambit and Angel since they're both Death.


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2009)

They grow up so fast


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Slice said:


> They grow up so fast



wow. so... does she have powers yet? And does this mean Cable is 20 years older now than he was 2 years ago?


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2009)

Did not find anything in addition to the cover. 

In the current storyline she is like 12 years old or so. And yes Cable should be about 20 years older than when he first took her with him but somehow he still looks like in his late 40s.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 21, 2009)

Slice said:


> Did not find anything in addition to the cover.
> 
> In the current storyline she is like 12 years old or so. And yes Cable should be about 20 years older than when he first took her with him but somehow he still looks like in his late 40s.



Well as I recall, didnt they get separated in the time stream after Messiah War?


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2009)

They are re united


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 21, 2009)

Slice said:


> They are re united



Oh ok. Then.....maybe Cable is too awesome to age?


----------



## Hellion (Sep 21, 2009)

Age logic in Mah marvel


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 21, 2009)

Utopia was smart.
Haven't liked scot this much since whendon
Still disapointed at the lack of impact prop X had, but the battle strategy, well played cyclops, well played.

Well, everyone knows that for instant awesome just add namor.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2009)

I liked confession, it was neat


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 25, 2009)

Any one else think that Land surprisingly didn't Suck on Uncanny 515


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah, the last page was dare I say it, cool


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2009)

No he really didn't


I was amused a bit by it


----------



## The Big G (Sep 25, 2009)

I want my god damn X-Force 19 preview damn it!


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2009)

"Barkeep. We are americans and we demand your booze your women and your respect. But we're feeling magnamious so we'll accept just two out of three"


Also, Namor.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2009)

scene with Psylocke felt like the beginning of an episode of Six Feet Under


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> scene with Psylocke felt like the beginning of an episode of Six Feet Under



OOO. ZING.

Speaking of which, when I saw the latest Psylocke cover by David Finch, I immediately thought:

1) Liefield waist.

2) The Mai Shiranui art from Capcom vs. SNK 2, Capcom style.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 28, 2009)

So I finally read Utopia, and I gotta ask: did you guys like it? 'Cause I thought it sucked. Only reason I skimmed through it was to see what happened to Beast and Xavier.


----------



## Omega Level (Sep 29, 2009)

Magneto!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> So I finally read Utopia, and I gotta ask: did you guys like it? 'Cause I thought it sucked. Only reason I skimmed through it was to see what happened to Beast and Xavier.



I thought it was like the WWH of X-men

Great promise, awfull deliver.

The conclusive battle was awesome though


----------



## The Big G (Oct 1, 2009)

X-Force was once again excellent as always.

I still think Julian should have given Cyke the finger and went off to save Laura.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _X-Men v.s. Agents of Atlas #1 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Deadpool #16 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2009)

Deadpool is going to save them, and they don't deserve someone like him.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm still shocked that he uttered the words "show them my moves"

he is unworthy of Captain Falcon


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Deadpool #16 preview_


I love the subtle fistbump on the cover


----------



## The Big G (Oct 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I'm still shocked that he uttered the words "show them my moves"
> 
> he is unworthy of Captain Falcon



Moar like Captain Falcon should be honored that Deadpool used his catchphrase.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 4, 2009)

The Big G said:


> Moar like Captain Falcon should be honored that Deadpool used his catchphrase.



No.

Stop saying such foolishness before Cap Falcon Punches time away


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 4, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> No.
> 
> Stop saying such foolishness before Cap Falcon Punches time away



Time has no meaning to Deadpool, he would just laugh then kick him in the nuts


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 4, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Time has no meaning to Deadpool, he would just laugh then kick him in the nuts



Not if Cap punches away the time where Deadpool was born


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2009)

the lack of properly epic falcon punch after said catchfrase was horrible disgrace. Just because you're win, dosen't mean you can't fail, and just because you're fail dosen't mean you can't win. See tomato hulk.

I think it might even cancel out the SHURYUKEN moment. No worries, he's got plenty more where it came from


BUUULLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSS!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 4, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Not if Cap punches away the time where Deadpool was born



Deadpool will simply turn of his wii before cap can do that


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 4, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Deadpool will simply turn of his wii before cap can do that



Good thing it's N64 Cap


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 4, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Good thing it's N64 Cap



.....You win this round


----------



## The Big G (Oct 5, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I think it might even cancel out the SHURYUKEN moment. No worries, he's got plenty more where it came from



That moment good sir was the greatest moment in comic book history. Nothing can top it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 6, 2009)

> LIL_M0 said:
> 
> 
> > Cuckoos don't have a diamond form secondary mutation. Only their hearts are made of diamond because of the Phoenix Force.
> ...


Since when?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 6, 2009)

Can anyone help confirm:

In the latest "Cup o' Joe", Quesada said there are no plans for the mutants at all.

. . . He better mean "NO BIG EVENTS".


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Can anyone help confirm:
> 
> In the latest "Cup o' Joe", Quesada said there are no plans for the mutants at all.
> 
> . . . He better mean "NO BIG EVENTS".



Eh. Sleepy. Didn't read it. He may have said it. Maybe not 

Regency Era NaruSaku


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 6, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Eh. Sleepy. Didn't read it. He may have said it. Maybe not
> 
> Regency Era NaruSaku



Well, I don't read the thing.

Not since. . . well, you-know-when.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 6, 2009)

The mutant thing is only about the Ultimate-verse.



> Kiel Phegley: Because it wouldn't be an Ultimate Q&A without a mention of mutants, Comicbookfan wants to know, "Hey Joe, what does the future hold for the X-Men in the Ultimate Comics line?"
> 
> Joe Quesada: There's just one word to describe mutants in the Ultimate universe – dead and scarce. Okay, that's two words. There aren't many left after the events of "Ultimatum" and one could say they're feared and hated more than ever before. But let me be very clear here, there are no longer any X-Men in the Ultimate U. Like I said, Ultimate U is now a radically different place.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 6, 2009)

We can thank Loeb for that.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 6, 2009)

I kinda blame Millar and Bendis for expecting Loeb to write a coherent story. They should have already known by that point how insane Loeb's ramblings were.

Its probably just 20-20 hindsight, but a OYL format would have been much better, imo.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 6, 2009)

Loeb is more suited to his "colour" series with Tim Sale.

That said, I'm still waiting/dreading Captain America: White.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 6, 2009)

Are the "color" series good? I've never bothered to read up any of Loeb's old stuff, since... well, its Loeb. With the exception of his X-Man issues.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 6, 2009)

Easily his best works.

It's such a huge difference. . .

Which is why everyone is freaking over how bad his Marvel work is.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been telling people, the only way we can get consistently good Loeb work is if we give him and Sale a set of Potara earrings.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know. His crappiness may mix too badly with Sale.

Better with a non-escapable ball-n-chain.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 8, 2009)

Iceman and Psylocke miniseries: Jebus Christo

The art for the Iceman mini looks amazing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 8, 2009)

When I see your screen name, I always think "burger meister".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Iceman and Psylocke miniseries: Sasuke and Hidan are not in the double colored page
> 
> The art for the Iceman mini looks amazing.



I suspect David Finch of copying Mai Shiranui art from CvsS2 for the Psylocke #2 cover.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> When I see your screen name, I always think "burger meister".










Comic Book Guy said:


> I suspect David Finch of copying Mai Shiranui art from CvsS2 for the Psylocke #2 cover.



That's Finch art? I didn't recognize it as his at all. Still looks bad imo.


----------



## Slice (Oct 9, 2009)

The Psylocke #2 cover has something best described as a "Liefeld waist".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> That's Finch art? I didn't recognize it as his at all. Still looks bad imo.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 9, 2009)

I can see why you think he's copying Shiranui.*shrugs* Its not really an uncommon pose with character who have thongs that butt ride so deeply.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2009)

> Are the "color" series good?


SM: Blue is a masterpiece, DD: Yellow was prett good and Hulk: grey was great.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

Good, Layla! You look kind of cool. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 11, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Where did the end of the sword go, the one stabbing into Psylock? Is it randomly shorter then the other ninja's?



LIL_M0 said:


> Good, Layla! You look kind of cool.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Misery apparently looks like a man.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 11, 2009)

Loeph means apocalypse in the Marvel settin as I am starting to discover.
I only read x-men legacy by carey and Deadpool.. if he counts in the x-series of titles.

btw I dont get it... iceman and polaris used to be close righ? why did she whent all for havok? lemme guess, the creator of havok wanted him to be cyclops related cause he was he's idol and he wanted a chick for he's char.

where is the respect? Iceman was like the 1st or one of the very 1st marvel superhero's! Fkin respect!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Loeph means apocalypse in the Marvel settin as I am starting to discover.
> I only read x-men legacy by carey and Deadpool.. if he counts in the x-series of titles.
> 
> btw I dont get it... iceman and polaris used to be close righ? why did she whent all for havok? lemme guess, the creator of havok wanted him to be cyclops related cause he was he's idol and he wanted a chick for he's char.
> ...



Wut?


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Wut?



I don't know either.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm serious. Was that a legit response/post? In my mind it was more like *THIS*


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 11, 2009)

it is in secret code 
cause Loeph is sniffin around, I just know it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

Loeph?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2009)

He's so bad, people can't type his name properly anymore.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm serious. Was that a legit response/post? In my mind it was more like *THIS*



I'm crying


That's so funny :rofl


"They need to do away instain mother."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> "They need to do away instain mother."


I love how he says that part so seriously.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I love how he says that part so seriously.



I don't think I can even read it with a straight face let alone say it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

"I am truly sorry for your lots."


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2009)

THE SECOND COMING


----------



## blackshikamaru (Oct 13, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Loeph means apocalypse in the Marvel settin as I am starting to discover.
> I only read x-men legacy by carey and Deadpool.. if he counts in the x-series of titles.
> 
> btw I dont get it... iceman and polaris used to be close righ? why did she whent all for havok? lemme guess, the creator of havok wanted him to be cyclops related cause he was he's idol and he wanted a chick for he's char.
> ...




Behold. This is what happens when you read Loeb. Think of suigetsu here before you decide to pick up that issue of Rulk.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2009)

> We have an X-Men team that's *Scott, Emma, Namor, and Magneto* that's deliberate and exciting to me. I'm looking forward to seeing a team with those four people at the core


.

First, I almost came. Then I though "Oh he's just gonna betray them at the end."


----------



## Slice (Oct 14, 2009)

Axel Alonso said:
			
		

> And don't forget: She's got red hair and green eyes!



I sense a "_OMG look its Jean Grey reborn! Bet you never saw that one coming 3 years ago!!!_" revelation coming


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 14, 2009)

Slice said:


> I sense a "_OMG look its Jean Grey reborn! Bet you never saw that one coming 3 years ago!!!_" revelation coming



motherfuckers...trying to sneak Jean Grey by us _again_?


----------



## Slice (Oct 14, 2009)

Ironically she has not been resurrected _that_ often (IIRC it was only once, if you dont count the "she was never dead" retcon of the dark phoenix story) but tons of people like her as the prime example for continuing resurrections.

The problem i have with this approach is that Hope, the so called mutant messiah, could simply be Jean Grey. That would lead to phoenix. That would lead to deus ex machina. That would lead (probably) to "House of M" undone.

I would prefer if they would just keep Hope as a new character, with a unique power and personality.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2009)

we're simplifying this honnestly. This promises to be even more than messiah complex, and we all agree MC was pretty neat. Only Instead it uses the X-Douches instead of the kids.
Did they try and make us think they'll bring jean grey? Definitly. Will they do it? Probably not. Remember Jean isn't dead right now, and the phoenix is cery much busy


and she has been ressurected more than once btw


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 14, 2009)

I still think she's Madelyne Pryor.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 14, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> we're simplifying this honnestly. This promises to be even more than messiah complex, and we all agree MC was pretty neat. Only Instead it uses the X-Douches instead of the kids.
> Did they try and make us think they'll bring jean grey? Definitly. Will they do it? Probably not. *Remember Jean isn't dead right now, and the phoenix is cery much busy*
> 
> 
> and she has been ressurected more than once btw



She's not? And it is? I thought Jean and the Phoenix were dead/in the White Room?

Curious that Finch's promo image for Second Coming has 12 year old looking Hope while Cable 19, which is before Second Coming, has a 20s-ish Hope.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> She's not? And it is? I thought Jean and the Phoenix were dead/in the White Room?
> 
> Curious that Finch's promo image for Second Coming has 12 year old looking Hope while Cable 19, which is before Second Coming, has a 20s-ish Hope.



I think Whedon ressurected her in Phoenix Warsong. She's in space collecting the shattered pieces of the phoenix force. You might remember that as she passed by Rachel recently and pulled the bit from inside her and Korvus's sword.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Banhammer's right. 

*EDIT: Kinda right, it was Pak not Whedon.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot about that. And I didnt' really want to remember Warsong too.  Shouldn't have asked.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

I liked Warsong.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 14, 2009)

You just liked Land's pornart, didn't you?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

No. Warsong was about how Celeste sacrificed the clones. Land had nothing to do with that. I believe it was Marc Sylvestri.  

*EDIT: Just checked. Sylvestri did the covers and some dude named Tyler Krikman did the interiors.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 14, 2009)

Right. Right. Land did Endsong. Warsong was Emma clones, and Emma vowing retribution on Phoenix(lol...).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, that part was dumb.
The End of All Things >>>>>>>>> mutants.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

never read the phoenix minis but from the end of NXM I read that she ascended to a higher plane, leaving her old life behind.  which is why she allowed EmmaXScott, cause she didn't plan on coming back and it wouldn't be fair to Scott to have him mourn her forever.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> never read the phoenix minis but from the end of NXM I read that she ascended to a higher plane, leaving her old life behind.  which is why she allowed EmmaXScott, cause she didn't plan on coming back and it wouldn't be fair to Scott to have him mourn her forever.



That's the gist of the last few pages of Endsong.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

so ... Endsong was a way of translating the ending of New X-Men from Morrison to English?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ummmm... Not really. This is it's own story.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

oh ok, like I said I never read EndSong or WarSong, all I know about Jean's current status is the end of Morrison's NXM and that's how it ended.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

It loosely ties into it then. She didn't turn into an egg. She was either in the white hot room, or somewhere off panel talking to Scott telepathically. But Second coming could make that point null.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> never read the phoenix minis but from the end of NXM I read that she ascended to a higher plane, leaving her old life behind.  which is why she allowed EmmaXScott, cause she didn't plan on coming back and it wouldn't be fair to Scott to have him mourn her forever.



I always though her ascending to the white hot room in the future and allowing scott and emma's relationship by using the full power of the room a way of time fuckery.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 14, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I still think she's Madelyne Pryor.



hmm...maybe Bishop was right and Hope turns into the Goblin Queen 2.0 and fucks everyone's shit up.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2009)

pryor is a clone of jean grey made by sinister who bore cyclop's child before he dumped her. I'm afraid her origin is long covered.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2009)

Magneto kneels before Cyclops, literally.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 15, 2009)

i sigh and can only think it's a trap.  Especially considering the story behind his recharge.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 16, 2009)

me too, but i try not to care. I want to see hero magneto too much


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

hell yes they're keeping Fantomex around after The List.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yay, Fantomex! 

*cringes at the art.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2009)

isn't he the one with the Science Guns?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yay, Fantomex!
> 
> *cringes at the art.


hey, Dodson is better than Land, so that's ... something


Taleran said:


> isn't he the one with the Science Guns?



no, he was the one who was linked to the sentient starship

and you call yourself a Morrisonian


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2009)

Actually, Dodson is at Land level of fail. Only difference is he tries where Land traces.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> and you call yourself a Morrisonian



not generally an X Men fan Morrison or not


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

that's it, you're out of the Morrison fan club, clean out your locker and be out of here by 3


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 20, 2009)

why is phantomex in the list


also taleran, he's a nxm guy, his power is being gambit with guns three brains and a flying saucer


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 20, 2009)

Just finished Utopia. Don't know why people hate it


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2009)

it started slow and people ended up dropping it before it got good.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> why is phantomex in the list



One of the things on Norman's list is "Control the World"

The World, was the super secret high tech lab where Weapon Plus created the super sentinels.  It also has all sorts of super science stuff like _time freezing_ (Za Warudo ) and such.

Obviously this is something Norman wants, so he sends Noh-Varr to secure it, and he runs into Fantomex there.

]


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2009)

neat, the other X-Books are acknowledging Magneto's membership in the X-men.  he's showing up in Necrosha to kick all sorts of ass


----------



## pksasuke (Oct 21, 2009)

wolveriene origens was an awesome movie.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> neat, the other X-Books are acknowledging Magneto's membership in the X-men.  he's showing up in *Necrosha *to *kick all sorts of ass*


That shit don't add up son


pksasuke said:


> wolveriene origens was an awesome movie.



How do you sleep at night?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 25, 2009)

> Kiel Phegley: The final big Marvel U news out of last week's string of announcements was the future of the X-Franchise, with the upcoming "Girl Named Hope" serial followed by the "Second Coming" event. The feeling folks have been getting from this is that the storyline will wrap some long-running plot threads about the endangered aspects of mutants in the same way "Siege" will wrap a lot of the stuff set in place stretching back to "Avengers Disassembled" and "Civil War." If that's the case, will the X-Universe gain any familiar elements in the wake of the stories? What are the chances we'll be seeing some honest to goodness new mutant characters having their powers activated in 2010?
> 
> Joe Quesada:
> The correct question might be, “Will there be any mutants left after “Second Coming?" Hope's return to the present will have a cataclysmic effect on the mutant population. She is the future for mutants, but what that future is, well, you'll have to stay tuned to find out. Something big will be waiting for her – something that has been patiently biding its time, ready to snap shut a trap that we can confidently say is the biggest the X-Men have ever faced. Not everyone will make it out alive this time.



dun dun daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa (but seriously implying that Marvel will ever kill off all of the mutants is ludicrious)


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 25, 2009)

no, the x-men aren't getting cancelled
ever
Not after four movies


----------



## Slice (Oct 25, 2009)

Taleran said:


> dun dun daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa (but seriously implying that Marvel will ever kill off all of the mutants is ludicrious)



1 - Go to Jeff Loeb.
2 -  Tell him "make something cool up that makes mutants disappear"
3 - ???
4 - Profit

He did it once, he would do it again



Banhammer said:


> Not after four movies



Two movies and two horrible wastes of celluloid


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 25, 2009)

xmen, a xmen, x factor, cable, wolverine, dark wolverine, deadpool, new mutants, etc.. too many books to cancel


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 25, 2009)

Well obviously it's just hype. It's the x-men after all, their books can be complete shit and they'll still sell.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 25, 2009)

Names sell, after all.

Unless you're the unfortunate Alpha Flight.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 25, 2009)

Joe Q's P.T. Barnum routine is lackluster and lame.

Do folks still fall for his crap?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 25, 2009)

Probably


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 25, 2009)

remember the "one that got away"? That was awesome


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 28, 2009)

I am already Shipping Nate GreyXHope


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

HELL YEAH, LAURA! KILL EM! KILL EM ALL!!!!!

pek


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

by the way, misleading cover was very misleading.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 28, 2009)

TT_TT Poor Laura


*Spoiler*: __ 



PYRO! :WOW


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 28, 2009)

pyro, how random


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> pyro, how *Awesome*



Fixed for you!


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 28, 2009)

hehe, I actually enjoyed having that character dead for good


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> hehe, I actually enjoyed having that character dead for good



eekeek


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 28, 2009)

is his hair fire?


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2009)

It's been so long since I've read X-Force, I might overdose when I finally receive this issue. Having my comics mailed to me sucks ass.

In other news, Doom hoists X-Factor up to new heights. I can't stop loving this series. <3


----------



## Deviate (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, what the fuck is up with that X-Force cover. There is nothing remotely similar on that cover with what happens in the comic. Unless the original plot for this issue when the solicts came out was a legion of X-23 clones.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, they were going to make one...


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 30, 2009)

also who'se warlock and what's going on with thebackstory?

New Mutants was... good for a change


----------



## Slice (Oct 30, 2009)

Opinions on X-Factor 50?

I really liked it, althought the big reveal about the original power was somewhat strange, i would have prefered something less "in your face" with maybe a tad more build up.

Also does this mean that the run will now have a lack of smokin' hot adult grown up Layla? This i do not like.


Also the preview makes it look like Guido is black and since when is Valeria able to fly?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Haven't read it yet. Did you buy it?


----------



## Slice (Oct 30, 2009)

The issue had me confused for hours because i didnt understand a single thing that was going on. It all seemed like totally random and completely ununderstandable.

Then i realized my comicreader messed up the file numbers and gave me randomized pages..... of course i did so after reading it twice - trying to figure out what the hell i was just reading


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Found it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Slice said:


> Opinions on X-Factor 50?


"For starters... I got this!"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Slice said:


> The issue had me confused for hours because i didnt understand a single thing that was going on. It all seemed like totally random and completely ununderstandable.
> 
> Then i realized my comicreader messed up the file numbers and gave me randomized pages..... of course i did so after reading it twice - trying to figure out what the hell i was just reading


(After reading about your page number failures )  I read and understood X-Factor 50 all in the first go-round. 

Did I like it? No. Not really.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 30, 2009)

For #50. . . hmm.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 31, 2009)

OK So in Punisher-The List


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did not expect Marvel to have Daken kill him


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2009)

I know, they make him out to be such a prissy little shit you forget that he's a monster.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 31, 2009)

I know, I was literally  for like 5 minutes.  I can't believe that didn't have a MAX rating


----------



## Slice (Oct 31, 2009)

This is a feeling i have each month when there is a new X-Force


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2009)

oh, wow, lyla miller, I kinda liked your old thing better,

Though I supose you still have it?

What?

Mindblow


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 31, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I know, I was literally  for like 5 minutes.  I can't believe that didn't have a MAX rating



*remembers the supposed kiddy stance Marvel has*


----------



## Hellion (Oct 31, 2009)

Slice said:


> This is a feeling i have each month when there is a new X-Force


This is my reaction 



Comic Book Guy said:


> *remembers the supposed kiddy stance Marvel has*



I wonder how Disney felt about that Punisher issue


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2009)

Layla Miller/Doctor Doom Alliance


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

New Mutants 6 was so awesome.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 1, 2009)

Necrosha is so filled with continuity I feel bad about not knowing half the zombies.  I am excited that selene is going to resurrect Genosha


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

I didn't read the one shot yet, just witnessed the destruction of Douglock  and the awesome that was just... Doug.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 1, 2009)

I had to read the one shot to know exactly what Doug powers were lol.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

When I was a kid, his powers weren't that cool and ninja like. He was essentially a regular guy. Then I found out how awesome he was  when he took down (a robot or something ) by yelling " BOOM!" because he deciphered the language of vibrational waves (or something ).


----------



## Slice (Nov 1, 2009)

I loled at the team of undead making fun of him not beeing useful in a fight - its good to see that at least some writers are using how incredibly hax it can be to understand any language instead of keeping it at "lol Cypher, he understands chinese but is useless in the field"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah. That was pretty darned terrific. '


Until what happened to Warlock...


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2009)

who's warlock?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Imagine if you will, Wilt from Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends... but as an alien robot thingy. Then you get Warlock.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh, I se



Wait





WARLOCK


----------



## Hellion (Nov 1, 2009)

I loved Weapon X.  It reminded me ofwhen House was in a mental institute


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2009)

so the x-men are going all blackest night on us


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> so the x-men are going all blackest night on us





kyle and yost were planing this shit long before every one was going "ooo black rings"

that being said all the similarities are unfortunate....


----------



## Hellion (Nov 1, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> so the x-men are going all blackest night on us



It's one of those things that happens.  The seeds for Necrosha was set right after HoM


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

Just read New Mutants....Holy shit


----------



## The Big G (Nov 2, 2009)

Hellion said:


> It's one of those things that happens.  The seeds for Necrosha was set right after HoM



Defiantly

They spent an entire issue of how Wither wound up hanging out with Selene; he even got to make out with her too. 

Im starting to think Selene might have a Shota complex


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 2, 2009)

The Big G said:


> Defiantly
> 
> They spent an entire issue of how Wither wound up hanging out with Selene; he even got to make out with her too.
> 
> Im starting to think Selene might have a Shota complex





Lucky little punk


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Just read New Mutants....Holy shit



I know!


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 2, 2009)

New Mutants... Warlock better not be dead-dead.  This is only his first appearance since Annihilation Conquest.

Doug Ramsey with no conscience = super badass. Freaking awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I loved Weapon X.  It reminded me ofwhen House was in a mental institute



apparently Weapon X is moving forward into present continuity.  

oh well at least it's Jason Aaron writing Wolverine.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2009)

powers are language?  Really?  You know Warlock is dead dead because with this upping of his power set, he's too useful for live.  Ha, I can't believe I am one of those people now who know why characters won't stick around.


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 10, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> powers are language?  Really?  You know Warlock is dead dead because with this upping of his power set, he's too useful for live.  Ha, I can't believe I am one of those people now who know why characters won't stick around.



I'm amazed Elixir has survived this long.  I guess it helps that he's put into a coma for every major event.


----------



## Hi Im God (Nov 10, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> I'm amazed Elixir has survived this long.  I guess it helps that he's put into a coma for every major event.



He's like Kakashi pull him out to save the main chars then put him out of commish.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2009)

Cable interview


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 10, 2009)

I think imma give Necorsha a go. The fact that it's centered around X-Men Legacy and New mutants has me a bit  though,


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 10, 2009)

So does Cable still suck?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2009)

Cable is only good with Deadpool or someone to make him calm the fuck down.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2009)

he's been calm enough in the current series, what with being an old man and raising a little girl.


----------



## Slice (Nov 11, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> So does Cable still suck?



I still like it 

Ok the plot is repetitive as hell but for me Hope alone is worth the book. She is rather high on my "favorite newly introduced character" list.

Right after Mercury and Laura


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 11, 2009)

cable ever since Messiah War has been pretty sucky


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 11, 2009)

To be fair, I only ever read the first issue and the Messiah War crossover issues, but I was never really fond of the art or Big Bad Bishop, and the writing wasn't enough to put me on board by itself.  But considering the title's about to be relevant again and I thought Messiah War was pretty poor all around, I was considering reading the last arc or so if my first impressions of the book (which were that it sucked) were no longer entirely true.

EDIT: 





Banhammer said:


> cable ever since Messiah War has been pretty sucky



And question == answered =O.

EDIT 2: So were the panel backgrounds in X-Force #21 toned way too black to make anything out or was it just me?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2009)

holy shit I hope that wasn't maddeline McCoy was dissecting!


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 12, 2009)

Necrosha is Awesome

In one issue X-Force was more of a "team book" and about all the "x-men" then uncanny has been since Fraction took over

it confirms  Kyle and Yost should be made grand overlords of all things X-men


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 12, 2009)

I read the one shot, it didnt hold me. Good to see some Pyro and Berserker love, but thats bout it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I read the one shot, it didnt hold me. Good to see some Pyro and Berserker love, but thats bout it.



at the very least read X-force 21, and if that doesnt get you interested nothing will


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 12, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> at the very least read X-force 21, and if that doesnt get you interested nothing will



Are Caliban and Warpath's bro in it, then I might read. Otherwise, fuck em.

I know while we're bringing back dead fail, I better see some Tag and DJ love. And Quill and Wolfcub too


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Are Caliban and Warpath's bro in it, then I might read. Otherwise, fuck em.
> 
> I know while we're bringing back dead fail, I better see some Tag and DJ love. And Quill and Wolfcub too



they brought back Feral 

and a certain
*Spoiler*: __ 



 red head


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 12, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> they brought back Feral
> 
> and a certain
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh, well then I'm not


*Spoiler*: __ 



interested

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 12, 2009)

Would i steer you wrong


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 12, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Would i steer you wrong



Yes

Not intentionally, but still, yes you would.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 12, 2009)

oh...well...still check it out, its awesome


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey, guys, did you know that Elixir smells like honey?  Oh, yeah, he's still got it .


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 13, 2009)

You know who else smells of honey as well as dew?  Captain Britain that's who.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 13, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Are Caliban and Warpath's bro in it, then I might read. Otherwise, fuck em.



I think I saw both of them.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 13, 2009)

Caliban's in the one-shot when they arrive on Genosha and I think Thunderbird's in the New Mutants issue standing in the background at wherever Selene and company are before they go to Genosha, but I'm not completely sure...

EDIT: They're both in the Necrosha one-shot with Selene right before they land on Genosha.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 14, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Caliban's in the one-shot when they arrive on Genosha and I think Thunderbird's in the New Mutants issue standing in the background at wherever Selene and company are before they go to Genosha, but I'm not completely sure...
> 
> EDIT: They're both in the Necrosha one-shot with Selene right before they land on Genosha.



Read it. As I said, did nothing for me


----------



## Slice (Nov 14, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> Hey, guys, did you know that Elixir smells like honey?  Oh, yeah, he's still got it .



He's a ladies man. That guy is looking like he was made of gold and girls love shiny expensive things 


And btw could someone tell the artist of the latest X-Force that sometimes it is really nice to draw details instead of a "dark blue in black" watercolor painting


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2009)

I think he's just begging to be made into a motion comic


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 14, 2009)

There were some panels where I just used my imagination to figure out what was going on.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Read it. As I said, did nothing for me


Hey, I wasn't trying to get you interested in it Outside of Doug being an undead badass, I don't really give a shit about this crossover. 

Honestly, I'm fuckin' tired of zombie stories in general in comics. Time to give that shit a rest for a few years.



Okkervil River said:


> There were some panels where I just used my imagination to figure out what was going on.


Glad to see that I'm not the only one.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 14, 2009)

New Mutants

I hate these fucking cunts so fucking much it makes me sick thinking about it/.


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 14, 2009)

Come on.  You have to at least like Karma.  I mean:



What's not to love?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 14, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> Come on.  You have to at least like Karma.  I mean:
> 
> 
> 
> What's not to love?



I hate her most of all

Wait, was Warpath a New Mutant at one point? If so, he gets a pass, his wintastic. Everyone else can get fingerbanged.


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Everyone else can get fingerbanged.



Well, Karma and Kitty . . .

Nah, too easy .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 15, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> Well, Karma and Kitty . . .
> 
> Nah, too easy .



I gave you a lob sir.....hit it out of the park 

Though, I forgot about Kitty


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 15, 2009)

Everybody who's anybody knows Karma/Kitty is Kitty's OTP, and if she hadn't been such a wimp when they were at university, Colossus would never have gotten any .


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2009)

coming up in Necrosha

Magneto vs Proteus


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> New Mutants
> 
> I hate these fucking cunts so fucking much it makes me sick thinking about it/.



Oh came on, Magick is deliciously evil. But I can only enjoy her character because I have no prior conection to her

Everyone else, you're absolutely right


----------



## Z (Nov 16, 2009)

I stopped New Mutants after the 2nd issue.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 17, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Oh came on, Magick is deliciously evil. But I can only enjoy her character because I have no prior conection to her
> 
> Everyone else, you're absolutely right



As much as I like the New Mutants book, what the shit is up with Magik? The first(or was it the second) issue made it seem like this was a future Magik come to stop Legion from shitting on the world. And then that plot was never looked at again.



Also, Pre New Mutants book Cannonball pwns you all. He was awesome.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 17, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> As much as I like the New Mutants book, what the shit is up with Magik? The first(or was it the second) issue made it seem like this was a future Magik come to stop Legion from shitting on the world. And then that plot was never looked at again.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Pre New Mutants book Cannonball pwns you all. He was awesome.



Awesomly faggy maybe:;3


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 17, 2009)

what, magik is the only good thing about the new mutants book


----------



## Z (Nov 17, 2009)

I only picked it up cause the cover art was good on the first issue. 

That shit is so boring.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Awesomly faggy maybe;;3


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

Ya know, this Necrosha shit looks really stupid and I dont know why anyone would-











Do my eyes deceive, or is that some fucking Banshee?!?!?!




Fucking



SOLD


----------



## Hellion (Nov 18, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Ya know, this Necrosha shit looks really stupid and I dont know why anyone would-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are the reason that Loeb can sell books


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

Hellion said:


> You are the reason that Loeb can sell books



Lol

By sold I meant I'm sold enough on the idea to read it.

Never said a damn thing about making anything sell.


----------



## Enriquesmith (Nov 18, 2009)

I have voted for X men because they are terrific according to me. I am a great fan of them.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 21, 2009)

Wolverine never was one to pass up a good wiener...or a tight pair of yellow speedo's. And to think his life began as a simple dwarfling in the Mines of Moria.

Ok we have had enough issues to make it perfectly clear that UXM is an ass sandwich with ass fries and an ass shake. Matt Fraction and Greg Land may possibly be the worst team to work on X-Men since Chuck Austen and whatever artist was with him at the time (it honestly doesn't matter).

Sad thing is we know Matt Fraction can write cuz he gave us Immortal Iron Fist (first two good story arcs) and the current Invincible Iron Man which is one of the best books Marvel's got right now.

I have to blame Land because it seems that Matt is writing to Land's strengths. That being introducing scantily clad women for Greg Land to draw in various pornographic poses.

IMO Marvel needs to just scrap the current run and start again.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2009)

hey, Utopia was good

also welcome back


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Utopia was ok, I dunno about good. The dark avengers were incredibly annoying in that.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 22, 2009)

Where was Magneto when the 'crosian invaded the Utopia?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm not sure. asleep?


----------



## Hellion (Nov 22, 2009)

Well he needs to wake up, I need Magneto to be bad ass again.  I use to have Ultimate Magneto but we all now how that turned out.


----------



## shit (Nov 22, 2009)

Next month on Hulk, can Magneto escape the smash?!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Where was Magneto when the 'crosian invaded the Utopia?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2009)

Rogue X Magneto was on of the X-Men's last reliable couples.

The rules of all mutantdom and his ho, at his purple feet and red pimp cape.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 23, 2009)

Well he is excused then


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 26, 2009)

Uncanny 517; THAT is how you use Rogue.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 26, 2009)

Magneto seems to be suffering from side effects


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Uncanny 517; THAT is how you use Rogue.



Put her in the right group of people and she will be near unstoppable.

Has it been redefined already how long she can hold on to absorbed powers? Or is it back to the "a few minutes" variant?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2009)

it varies on how long she holds on


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 30, 2009)

Is there any sort of point to X-Men Forever other than to give Claremont something to do without barging into 616?


----------



## Deviate (Nov 30, 2009)

^ I'm behind that. Whatever it takes, I say.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 2, 2009)

Having read New X-Men a Second time but much slower I have come to the conclusion that this is my favorite incarnation of the team ever




oh and the Quietly costumes forever the Spandex never


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2009)

ROVER 



DESTROY


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2009)

Rover's destroying angels now 


My favorite Morrison arcs are Assault on Weapon Plus and Riot At Xavier's

how about you guys?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 2, 2009)

Planet X and Here Comes Tomorrow


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2009)

I liked Planet X, but the Xorn reveal is too much even for Morrison.

HCT had Silvestri's worst art, classic Morrison.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 2, 2009)

I felt the Art in HCT went perfectly with the story being told

whay part of the reveal didn't you like?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

the whole Xorn being Magneto thing.  I would have been fine with it if not for the annual he did with Yu, and Morrison frequently setting up Xorn as his own character complete with monologues and character drama.

and ... yeah I begrudgingly acknowledge Silvestri's art went with the story told, but it was just too damn sketchy for my liking, especially compared to some of his other (and better) artwork in the past


----------



## rogermood (Dec 3, 2009)

I've been picking up the X-books lately due to Messiah complex starting. Before that I only followed New X-Men and X-Factor. On the note of New X-men... It's steadily improving and becoming an enjoyable read again.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wee bit behind, aren't we?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 3, 2009)

I didn't really like the psychotic ineffective Magneto angle. On the one hand, it's an interesting statement, but on the other it was just not a very cool Magneto story. And I don't really agree that Magneto is an outdated character that isn't cool anymore. He just needed a shot in the arm, so to speak. 

He kind of still does actually. As cool as the idea of having Emma, Magneto and Namor on one team is, I don't care at all for the 'Magneto is a good guy now' thing that always seems to happen temporarily.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 3, 2009)

It wasn't about that Magento was an old character it was more about how his ideas were outdated


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2009)

today a friend of mine asked me which x-men were still alive and wich one are dead.


With genosha I decided to say. "Eeh, technichally? All of them"


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Taleran said:


> It wasn't about that Magento was an old character it was more about how his ideas were outdated



It was pretty clear Morrison felt Magneto didn't work anymore. That's why he was killed.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

"make me immortal"

*snikt*


----------



## Taleran (Dec 3, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It was pretty clear Morrison felt Magneto didn't work anymore. That's why he was killed.



The way he approaches the Human / Mutant conflict doesn't work, its like 2 fingers fighting for control of the hand


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

Taleran said:


> It wasn't about that Magento was an old character it was more about how his ideas were outdated



indeed.  had he stayed dead his message would have lasted forever.  his final message on Genosha would have assured that.


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2009)

wtf is that a mutant chair???


----------



## Taleran (Dec 3, 2009)

its EVA...


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Taleran said:


> The way he approaches the Human / Mutant conflict doesn't work, its like 2 fingers fighting for control of the hand



I feel like you're fighting the fact that Morrison really wanted him to stay dead.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 3, 2009)

Taleran said:


> It wasn't about that Magento was an old character it was more about how his ideas were outdated



serves him well.

What a ho, I tought she was into Remy , poor Remy got traded by an old ballz.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 3, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I feel like you're fighting the fact that Morrison really wanted him to stay dead.



Obviously every writer wants their work to stay true on the book but with a character like Magneto that is impossible


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2009)

reaction is having his head severed


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 3, 2009)

So....evil Cyclops?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

anyone remember the Chuck Austen run

*vomits


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> anyone remember the Chuck Austen run
> 
> *vomits



what was so awful about it? I didnt read it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2009)

lets just say it was the polar opposite of what Morrison did and was also the worst x-men run ever and leave it at that.

also he tried to make Nightcrawler the pope


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 4, 2009)

The sheer audacity of Chuck Austen's awfulness, and of Marvel and its readers' willingness too exchange money for it sustained me for years.  I mean, at one point, while my friend was telling me about the rapture bit with the exploding communion wafers, I started to vomit because I was laughing too much.

He still has some reviews bookmarked:


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 4, 2009)

Nation X preview: 

I like Magneto's sense of humour.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh, cyclops said no killing, he's gonna be so mad at you


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2009)

So what do you think the void sliver does want with Scott's brain? Or did he just hop on the "Summers are awesome i need one myself" bandwagon?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2009)

Land is tracing Dodson


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 5, 2009)

When was the last time Land did something original?


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd have to guess and say shortly before he started to get a paycheck for his works.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2009)

Slice said:


> So what do you think the void sliver does want with Scott's brain? Or did he just hop on the "Summers are awesome i need one myself" bandwagon?



more like "I can't take over diamond bitch but fleshy scott's brain seems more helpfull"


----------



## Hellion (Dec 5, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Oh, cyclops said no killing, he's gonna be so mad at you



Deadpool was the best part of that annual.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2009)

Good news and bad news

Martha is alive


But so is Jubilee. And She has her powers.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 9, 2009)

New Deadpool was good. I should have seen the ending coming but I didnt.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Land is tracing Dodson



where? link or anything?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2009)

in the issue right before the most recent one where Rogue uses all the YXM's powers to beat that Predator, the close up of Rogue's face is identical to the way Dodson draws women.


----------



## superbatman86 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ahh Iceman how you amuse me.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey, in the Necrosha gathering one shot, who was the guy in red robes that Selene recruited? He reminds me of Wolverine when he was Death, but, you know, it can't be him.

Another thought that struck me: what do you guys think the likelyhood of Wolverine regaining his Death side? We've already seen Angel and Gambit go Death-mode again. I'm just curious if there might be chance Logan might go Death-mode too. Angel-Death and Gambit-Death already have the feeling of leading into a fun Apocalypse arc. Three Deaths running around would be... crazy, to say the least.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2009)

He's that Whip guy I though they killed in X-Force.

You know. Whip guy.
From the Acolytes?

Anywhom, I don't mind the Cheeto's Cheetah look SWORD McCoy has but does he really need to talk like that all the time..
It's just a side of him I'm really not used to seeing


----------



## Hellion (Dec 13, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Hey, in the Necrosha gathering one shot, who was the guy in red robes that Selene recruited? He reminds me of Wolverine when he was Death, but, you know, it can't be him.
> 
> Another thought that struck me: what do you guys think the likelyhood of Wolverine regaining his Death side? We've already seen Angel and Gambit go Death-mode again. I'm just curious if there might be chance Logan might go Death-mode too. Angel-Death and Gambit-Death already have the feeling of leading into a fun Apocalypse arc. Three Deaths running around would be... crazy, to say the least.



I never thought about Logan regaining his Death side.  That will be pretty bad ass. I also like how they have made Gambit's Death ability deadly. Didn't his ability just make people throw up at first?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2009)

Death Gambit is like Anti Elixir. Black Elixir X 1000 without needing to touch


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2009)

Louise Simonson (the wife of THAT Simonson) picking up where she left her X-Factor run over a decade ago.  *X-Factor Forever*

the 90's are back


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Louise Simonson (the wife of THAT Simonson) picking up where she left her X-Factor run over a decade ago.  *X-Factor Forever*
> 
> *the 90's are back*



Weren't the nineties were horrible


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2009)

Matthew Fritchman talks about Max Eisenhardt's role in the X-Men


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 16, 2009)

X-Factor Forever.

What's next? Alpha Flight Forever?


----------



## Okkervil River (Dec 17, 2009)

So I have the same exact problem with Necrosha that I do with Blackest Night.  It's basically an extended (and redundant) fight sequence with maybe a couple pages here and there to develop something outside of it.  It was cool at first, but the near complete lack of anything actually happening is beginning to get frustrating.

X-Factor #200, on the other hand, was amazing.


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2009)

Anyone here besides me still reading Cable?

Finally another glimpse of what hope is capable of accompanied by the lamest plot in late 2009. "hey lets just miss this perfect opportunity to get rid of the man trying to kill us once and for all".



Also i dont like Ramos pencilling Hope.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 19, 2009)

Slice said:


> Anyone here besides me still reading Cable?
> 
> Finally another glimpse of what hope is capable of accompanied by the lamest plot in late 2009. "hey lets just miss this perfect opportunity to get rid of the man trying to kill us once and for all".
> 
> ...



Haven't they had like a dozen "perfect opportunities" so far? I wonder if Cable and Hope will stay in the 17th century, of if they'll just jump ahead to present day time once they escape Bishop again(you know they won't kill him. ).

And Hope just looks like a telekine. Meh. So much for a new power. Due to the color of her energy blast, for a moment I thought she had absorbed the energy Bishop blasted her with and redirected it back at him, but I doubt thats it.


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> And Hope just looks like a telekine. Meh. So much for a new power. Due to the color of her energy blast, for a moment I thought she had absorbed the energy Bishop blasted her with and redirected it back at him, but I doubt thats it.



I could give you more doubts by posting a page from the XForce backup feature "A girl called Hope"


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 19, 2009)

Slice said:


> I could give you more doubts by posting a page from the XForce backup feature "A girl called Hope"



Son. of. a. bitch. If Jean wasn't already alive again in the present, I would have gone into a rant about Hope possibly being Jean. I'm bloody tired of all these Hope is Jean/Summers/Phoenix related teasers. They're just annoying now.


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2009)

I *so* wanted her to be a completely new take an mutants and powers. Something unique.

But it seems i will be dissappointed


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 19, 2009)

I honestly thought thats what they were going to do. Tease the Jean/Phoenix signs for a while and then drop it when she hits puberty and her powers manifest. And then our minds are blown by some really interesting power, motive, and purpose.

But no. Bloody Marvel.



On another note, I'm surprised Layla isn't involved with Necrosha. Her powerset seems a perfect fit, especially since it directly threatens Selene.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 19, 2009)

I just want to know who the bloody hell Hope is suppose to be.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2009)

Don't care. It's a teke user, read:boring


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2009)

> If Jean wasn't already alive again in the present,


What?  Where?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2009)

Space. Reassembling all shards of Phoenix force.

You saw it. War of Kings and recently on Necrosha when  the cuckoos lost it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, she hasn't 'died' since she came back in Endsong. Just in comic limbo.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 21, 2009)

Billy Tan?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2009)

Phil Jimenez


also



> *UNCANNY X-MEN #522
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Pencils by WHILCE PORTACIO
> Cover by TERRY DODSON
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 21, 2009)

Typical guess will be Jean.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 21, 2009)

I think I'm gonna boycott X-Men until my young'ns are used properly


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 21, 2009)

Hellion Prodigy banter > Cyclops Wolverine banter.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 21, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Hellion Prodigy banter > Cyclops Wolverine banter.



I can't type the words "Fucking This" enough to properly display how muc h Iagree with this


----------



## Slice (Dec 22, 2009)

Just give the kids back their own book. It was all fun before M-day hit and then they got pushed to be side characters.

There is much potential with them but no one uses it.

(And there is Surge, superhero with electricity based powers that is not black - revolutionary )


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 22, 2009)

Slice said:


> Just give the kids back their own book. It was all fun before M-day hit and then they got pushed to be side characters.
> 
> There is much potential with them but no one uses it.
> 
> (And there is Surge, superhero with electricity based powers that is not black - revolutionary )



They were awesome both post and pre M-Day

Ill give them credit for at least trying with Young X Men, I mean, its not entirely their fault that the book was retarded as fuck


----------



## Deviate (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like either Cable or Bishop will die in March's Cable # 24. I've stuck by Cable for the whole ride. Some ups and some downs (espcially last issue), but I hope Cable's series ends after this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm interested in whether Nate is involved or not.


----------



## mettstraw (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I prefer Deadpool which is also one of my favourites.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 1, 2010)

​

*Spoiler*: __ 















​


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 1, 2010)

Your "Mexican Doom" sign pretty much sums up how I feel about that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

New Mutants' part in Necrosha was awesome. X-Men legacy, however, was the epitome of failure.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2010)

I love how Longshot uses his powers.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2010)

Darwin: Why am I the only one covered in Shark Yetch?
Namor: Because you are not Imperius Rex!


----------



## Deviate (Jan 6, 2010)

X-Factor was filled with too much win. Best book out this week (so far).


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I love how Longshot uses his powers.







Really strange issue that maybe should have been released after they explained how Layla got back.

Had a few moments (Imperius Rex ) but the art was once again a major letdown


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Cable was 

Hey guys. When did this happen?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

So Cable and Hope wind up in the same place they were in issue 1. I wonder if Hope will get to see her "mother" again.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

If the girl can react fast enought these guys cant do anything to hurt her. 
Since everything is pointing to a "hey look i'm Jean Grey only younger" ending i have to say fail cliffhanger is fail.

Also what do you think: Where will editorial place Hope after her inevitable addition to the main X-Men storylines? And will a high class telekinetic appearing make Hellion totally obsolete?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Slice said:


> Also what do you think: Where will editorial place Hope after her inevitable addition to the main X-Men storylines?



the White-Hot room. 


> And will a high class telekinetic appearing make Hellion totally obsolete?


*Waits for NF Hellion's response, expecting lulz.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> the *White-Hot room*.



Then we would get to know where that thing got it's name:

H: Who are you?
J: I'm Jean, and you?
H: My name is Hope.

J: You know you remind me of someone... wanna make out?
H: Sure!

*sexy time




LIL_M0 said:


> Waits for NF Hellion's response, expecting lulz.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Slice said:


> Then we would get to know where that thing got it's name:
> 
> H: Who are you?
> J: I'm Jean, and you?
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2010)

Slice said:


> Then we would get to know where that thing got it's name:
> 
> H: Who are you?
> J: I'm Jean, and you?
> ...



What? No Madelyne?


----------



## Okkervil River (Jan 8, 2010)

What has Hellion even been doing lately?  Is he in Uncanny?  I haven't read that book in a long-ass time.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 8, 2010)

Okkervil River said:


> What has Hellion even been doing lately?  Is he in Uncanny?  I haven't read that book in a long-ass time.



2009 was kinda of a shitty year for Hellion. He got pumped full of Legacy Virus in X-Force but Elixir healed him, plus it was reconfirmed that Hellion still gets X-23's motor running...if you know what i mean . then Fraction had Hellion dress up like Kid Omega and start riots in SF, he got his ass kicked by the Dark X-Men and then got fried by the Omega Machine. Then he kinda had random appearances in Legacy and Deadpool.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jan 8, 2010)

The Big G said:


> 2009 was kinda of a shitty year for Hellion. He got pumped full of Legacy Virus in X-Force but Elixir healed him, plus it was reconfirmed that Hellion still gets X-23's motor running...if you know what i mean . then Fraction had Hellion dress up like Kid Omega and start riots in SF, he got his ass kicked by the Dark X-Men and then got fried by the Omega Machine. Then he kinda had random appearances in Legacy and Deadpool.



I really need to catch up on Legacy.  I stopped reading it around 225 and I don't even know why.  It was good.  Uncanny now, I stopped reading that because it was horrible.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 8, 2010)

Okkervil River said:


> I really need to catch up on Legacy.  I stopped reading it around 225 and I don't even know why.  It was good.  Uncanny now, I stopped reading that because it was horrible.



Yeah right now Legacy's MO is Rogue being Momma Goose to the X-Kids. But yeah Uncanny is nonredeemable until Fraction leaves. Which im hearing might be soon....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 9, 2010)

All I want is a NYX omnibus.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztRRv0IrUi0&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vicious1 (Jan 13, 2010)

yayyyyyyyy...i think


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 13, 2010)

Makes me wonder where Kitty dropped the giant bullet off at.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't wait to see what ridiculous BS they use to explain how the fuck she's still alive.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's not like she was written to have died. She's just trapped in the giant bullet.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2010)

By Joss Whedon.

That is suposed to be more permanent than death.

Why, I think it's first time a whedon death has ever been reversed...


----------



## Slice (Jan 13, 2010)

Didnt that stuff happen like 12 months ago?

Characters dissappearing aint what it used to be.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2010)

they should at least have waited a year untill after hope's return. Or SWORD's finale.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I can't wait to see what ridiculous BS they use to explain how the fuck she's still alive.



SWORD clearly showed she was still alive


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2010)

but in a very confusing fashion


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 13, 2010)

Is Whedon writing her return?  If not, lol Marvel?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2010)

Fraction     .


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't like Kitty and wish she would stay on the damn bullet forever.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2010)

I love ultimate kitty, and Whedon kitty. Whatever.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 13, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> SWORD clearly showed she was still alive


Long after the bullet phased through the planet? I must've missed an issue somewhere...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2010)

It was an extra anex on number one or something


----------



## shit (Jan 13, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I love ultimate kitty, and Whedon kitty. Whatever.



Age of Apocalypse Kitty smoked cigarettes and was cool.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 14, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> It's not like she was written to have died. She's just trapped in the giant bullet.



Kitty Pryde is the magic bullet, though.  = /


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2010)

it took me a good five pages before realizing that girl was jubilee.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2010)

Na'avi sex revealed!


I lold


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 14, 2010)

:rofl

Awesome.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jan 14, 2010)

Ha!  I totally forgot about Liefield's Gladiator comment from back then.  Well, played, Peter David, well played.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Na'avi sex revealed!
> 
> 
> I lold



Ouch. Fucking burned.


----------



## shit (Jan 15, 2010)

David pwns


----------



## Hellion (Jan 15, 2010)

Okkervil River said:


> What has Hellion even been doing lately?  Is he in Uncanny?  I haven't read that book in a long-ass time.



I work at att doing DSL tech support 

Also David is total win


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

i chuckled


----------



## Taleran (Jan 17, 2010)

I just read Here Comes Tomorrow again and am now sad because Tom and Rover will never appear in a comic outside of those 4 ;_;


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2010)

Rover appears in Wolverine and the X-men


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2010)

> I thought this book reeked of awesome.





			
				Peter David said:
			
		

> .
> That's because we marinated it in a large pot of awesome before we sent it to the stores.
> 
> PAD


:rofl **


----------



## Deviate (Jan 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Rover appears in Wolverine and the X-men



That reminds me. Season two is supposed to air this month!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2010)

ahahaha wow 

SWIERCZYNSKI is retconning Deadpool into having been essential to Messiah CompleX





> *DEADPOOL & CABLE #25
> Written by DUANE SWIERCZYNSKI
> Penciled by PACO MEDINA
> Cover by ROB LIEFELD
> ...


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jan 18, 2010)

Deviate said:


> That reminds me. Season two is supposed to air this month!



No it isn't...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2010)

I went to that forum and now peter david and I exchanged PM's about how awesome layla miller is


Take that Mo


----------



## shit (Jan 18, 2010)

you talked to Peter David 

TELL HIM I LOVE HIM

no wait
TELL HIM I WOULD BARE HIS CHILDREN
that's a little less gay


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2010)

Not by alot


Lol at him actually taking the time too post TL;DR's on some guy calling him a 'phobe.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 18, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> No it isn't...



Hmm, looks like Wikipedia has been edited today. Yesterday (and for months now) it has said season 2 would air in January.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 18, 2010)

Much as I love PAD for his work on X-Factor, Hulk, Fallen Angle, and more. . . I'll always love him most for the Space Cases TV show.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jan 18, 2010)

Deviate said:


> Hmm, looks like Wikipedia has been edited today. Yesterday (and for months now) it has said season 2 would air in January.



Yeah, I'm hearing it won't air until fourth quarter 2010.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 19, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> Yeah, I'm hearing it won't air until fourth quarter 2010.



Fuck. I was really looking forward to animated Age of Apocalypse


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

Animated Nate Grey.

I wish.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2010)

cable was a bit of a  bore


----------



## shit (Feb 8, 2010)

Cable's right up there with Black Panther in worst Marvel series, IMO.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2010)

SECOND COMING.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, when did that happen?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 10, 2010)

deadpool looks so photoshoped in, but i must confess, wade screwing with the mutants is always fun


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2010)

I wonder how much money are all the Deadpool variants out cost to buy. . .


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 10, 2010)

Immonen, the last writer for runaways, is writing something called "Pixie strikes back" with all the new x-men we love and adore


----------



## Taleran (Feb 11, 2010)

Goddamn I just read most of New X Men today (most being because I skipped the boring Shi'ar arc) and


*Spoiler*: _Grant Morrison Ruined the X Men_ 




Grant Morrison ruined the X-Men when he wrote New X-Men.

No, really, it’s true. Look at Marvel’s moves after he left the book. The very first thing they did was launch X-Men: Reload, a branding and soft-relaunch initiative that saw Chris Claremont put on Uncanny X-Men, Chuck Austen placed on the last two issues of New X-Men (where he cleaned up plots that were already perfectly clean), and Joss Whedon hired to write what turned out to be one long love letter to the glory days of Claremont/Byrne Uncanny X-Men.

Later, they reduced the total number of mutants to the low three figures, a huge change from Morrison’s population of millions.

Morrison pulled the X-Men into the modern day, not even the future, and Marvel’s move after he left was to immediately dial things back to 1982. It’s a baffling decision, and one that’s hamstrung the X-Men ever since. Whedon’s run went from mildly entertaining to stone cold stupid with a quickness (Space bullet, Professor Xavier in a truck, too-cute dialogue, pretty much everything after issue 12, though granted John Cassaday was awesome throughout), no one remembers Claremont’s run despite the Alan Davis art, Peter Milligan’s run was a non-starter, Brubaker was a tremendous mistake, and Matt Fraction’s run is a little too cute and sandbagged by Greg Land. The best X-Men run since Morrison left was the first year or so of the Mike Carey/Chris Bachalo/Humberto Ramos X-Men, which managed to match the writing with the art and tell a solid story. It was good, however, not great.

New X-Men was great.

“No question, bein a black man is demandin’”

The X-Men have often been seen as a metaphor for oppressed peoples, with black and gay people being the most common ones cited. Morrison looked at this metaphor, looked at real life, and updated the X-Men to reflect that. Being a mutant became cool in the same way that being black is cool. You can buy clothes and music made by mutants and be down. You can even hang out in Mutant Town after dark to show how open-minded and cool you are.

At the same time, that only goes so far– no one wants to be black, or a mutant, when the things go down or the cops show up. So when Xorn visits Mutant Town and ends up witnessing the death of a young mutant? The humans react the way they always have: with fear and bigotry.

Morrison turned mutants into a subculture, a logical extension of what happens when new elements are introduced into society. They were still oppressed, but they actually had some kind of culture to go along with their oppression. He gave them their own Chinatown, their own Little Italy, and made it a point to show that mutants, while not entirely accepted just yet, were more than just mutant paramilitary teams. There were ugly mutants, ones with useless powers, ones with hideous powers, and ones who just didn’t really care about the X-Men.

"These Are The Days of Our Lives"

The soap opera was a huge part of the draw of Claremont’s, and everyone else’s, X-Men, Morrison included. However, where the previous soap operas tended toward being the status quo (Rogue and Gambit’s will they/won’t they, Scott and Jean’s alternating marital strife and bliss, Storm being aloof and faux-queenish, Iceman being an idiot), Morrison took them and forced actual change.

Jean Grey embraced her amazing powers, rather than being afraid of them and found true peace and confidence. Wolverine goes from a beast of a man to a man who has figured out how to keep the beast under control through discipline and poise. Emma Frost found love. Magneto found out what it really takes to change the world. And so on.

My favorite change, though, is Cyclops. He went through something horrible and traumatic, and after, he didn’t feel the same. He felt like he didn’t measure up to the storybook romance that he found himself in, and was worried about not being perfect enough for his (in his eyes) perfect wife. And it hurts their relationship, they grow apart, and he eventually finds someone else.

It’s a bad thing, but at the same time, believable. His friends warn him off, tell him he’s being stupid, and he still does it. And when the missus finds out, what’s he do? He leaves to get drunk. He reacts poorly to a situation he simply doesn’t know how to handle, and ends up adventuring with Wolverine.

And you know what? It works. It pulls Cyclops away from being the stick in the mud, generic leader type he’d been for years. He even sticks to the Marvel blueprint: he struggles with a personal problem, makes a poor decision, and somehow ends up sticking the landing.

"Grown Man Business"

Grant Morrison made the X-Men grown-up. He eschewed stereotypical supervillain stories until the tail end of his run, and even those stories were layered with a depth of character and nuance that kept them above generic megalomania. When Magneto nearly destroys New York as the culmination of his big plan, he’s forced to confront the fact that the personality he created to further his plan, the healer Xorn, is better liked and more effective than he could ever be. No one wants Magneto any more. Magneto is old and busted, Xorn is the new hotness.

That’s what Morrison’s New X-Men run was about: the new. Mutants as subculture, the changes Beast has gone through, Wolverine fighting against his true nature, Jean loving herself and her powers, and Magneto joining the X-Men and doing more good than he ever did before. All of that is pushing the X-Men toward the new.

The X-Men, moreso than any other franchise, needs to be on the cutting edge of culture. The oppression metaphor practically requires it. Morrison put them right out there, threw a bunch of new ideas and philosophies into the mix, and created something amazing.

And ever since, Marvel has run screaming from it. Major developments were dialed back, retcons applied, and hands waved. The X-Men line, post-NXM, has been, to be kind, a complete mess. It’s finally found focus recently, but New X-Men? That was years ago.

They would have been better off embracing it wholeheartedly, rather than depowering all the mutants, reinforcing 15 year old status quos, and generally putting out bad comics. Morrison laid the ground work for a whole new generation of X-Men comics. We could’ve seen the tales of a new class of New Mutants who had no interest in being soldiers, explored mutant subculture in-depth, examined how humans react to having a brand new and vibrant subculture evolve right under their noses, or even just shown an X-Men team that didn’t solve all its problems by hitting things really hard.

The seeds for all of this are right there in New X-Men. But, we’ll never see it. Marvel got to the end of NXM, recoiled, and ran in the opposite direction. Now we’re just left, once again, with re-runs of our grief. The potential for the X-Men to be more than they were, and are, is gone. It’s sad, but it’s true. After New X-Men, the franchise took a hard turn into a brick wall.

Marvel hasn’t totally run from it, though. You can still buy the series in three handsome softcover volumes. I absolutely recommend it. It’s definitely my favorite X-Men story.






I have new love for Assault on Weapon Plus now aswell

I think my list would go

Planet X
Here Comes Tomorrow
E For Extinction
Riot at Xaviers
Assult on Weapon Plus
The many many single / double issue stories
First Phantomex Arc
Shi'ar Arc


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

I loved Whedon's X-Men


----------



## shit (Feb 12, 2010)

If the X-Men weren't dialed back, then Avenger books wouldn't be nearly so hot. X-Men had to stfu for a while to further along the rest of the Marvelverse. Taleran's essay acts like X-Men is the entirety of Marvel, but it's not and thus its logic is flawed.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2010)

I didn't write that btw



> If the X-Men weren't dialed back, then Avenger books wouldn't be nearly so hot. X-Men had to stfu for a while to further along the rest of the Marvelverse. Taleran's essay acts like X-Men is the entirety of Marvel, but it's not and thus its logic is flawed.



its not flawed logic if you want to see another version of the same idea at work look no further than Daredevil

The X Men since Claremont and Byrne did their run with it have been retreading the same ground over and over again. Grant came in with New X Men and while telling the same stories that you would find in the Claremont stories (complete with Shi'Ar space arc). Grant pushed the characters into logical and organic growth so when he left the book the position of Mutants in the world were bigger than just the X Men. Marvel decided to dial it back.

Daredevil by contrast was defined by Frank Miller, and sure Daredevil stories in the vein of Miller would always sell because they were imitating a great work, but if you look at the book from Bendis-Brubaker-Diggle the book doesn't drop everything and revert it keeps pushing the character / world further forward.

This is also what Rick Remender is doing with Punisher and Jason Aaron for that matter(its just harder to tell because of Dillon on the art instantly having people think of Ennis).


----------



## shit (Feb 12, 2010)

Maybe I missed the point of the essay. But if I didn't, then the DD comparison doesn't work since the X-Men, to be as relevant and cool as people want them to be, they need to do huge things and affect huge portions of people. Daredevil on the otherhand is always off by himself, doing his own thing with one specific neighborhood of people.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I loved Whedon's X-Men



ugh really, i thoght it was one big face palm


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ugh really, i thoght it was one big face palm


I'm astonished.

The plot twists were clever, scott was badass and independent, kitty pryde was, well, whedon's kitty pryde, colosus rez was not too cheesy or facepalmworthy, Brand and S.W.O.R.D. were a great invention, Emma was her all time best, Henry's character was explored with his owed depth, like it hasn't been in years before it, and how it has yet to be again, Wolverine was done all wolverine should ever be, besides the guy you slap to boost sales, and evil danger room was pretty clever too. All the story arcs were original. Like the cure, they even took to make the third movie from.
I loved it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I'm astonished.
> 
> The plot twists were clever, scott was badass and independent, kitty pryde was, well, whedon's kitty pryde, colosus rez was not too cheesy or facepalmworthy, Brand and S.W.O.R.D. were a great invention, Emma was her all time best, Henry's character was explored with his owed depth, like it hasn't been in years before it, and how it has yet to be again, Wolverine was done all wolverine should ever be, besides the guy you slap to boost sales, and evil danger room was pretty clever too. All the story arcs were original. Like the cure, they even took to make the third movie from.
> I loved it.



When ever the X-men go into space is Fail, Period

Colossus resurrection was stupid, and made one fo the best character deaths in comics pointless

it took to long,

the evil dangeroom was interesting but it was handled better once it got away from whedon

the shit with emma was confusing,


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

What was so confusing about Emma

Also, I agreed it was too soon to rez colosus, but it's not like anyone's complaining. He's probably the most used non leader character of the X-Men in all books other than uncanny x-men.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2010)

the cure plot was cool till it turned out to be caused by "ALIENZ"

I complained logn and hard about Colossus's resurrection

he against even done any thign since then to warrant him being back other then crying over Kitty

as for emma, even after reading it and then reading it on wikipedia i still cant figure out what the crap with the fake hellfire club was about


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 12, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Goddamn I just read most of New X Men today (most being because I skipped the boring Shi'ar arc) and
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Grant Morrison Ruined the X Men_
> ...



My major complaint was his take with the Phoenix Force.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

> as for emma, even after reading it and then reading it on wikipedia i still cant figure out what the crap with the fake hellfire club was about



Cassandra nova was a psichic. A fucking powerfull one. A MINDCRUSHWITHTHEPOWEROFATHOUSANDEXPLODINGLOVECRAFTIANNIGHTMARESUNS powerfull one. While she was doing her thing and building the most powerfull assassin Setinel mecha, that she would sick on Genosha, she also planted, just in case, a mental program inside Emma's head, while granting her the secondary mutation that allows her to turn into diamond, while using her amazing power to make sure not even emma frost would know it was there.
So, the diamond thing was her doing all along.
This mental program would consist of a hellfire club halucination that would play on her insecurities as both a hero and a villan, while singlehandedly handing the x-Men their asses while forcing them to aid her to release Casandra from her prision.
Her subcounscious however, still managed enough free will to do, without realizing so, things like keeping kitty pride on the team, and while seeming to defeat scott, helping him instead, to get hit powers in controll.
This mental beating after somwhat breaking scott, bestowed him, in what is my opinion, his greatest crowning moment of awesome, that hasn't even began to be aproached untill his battle plan against the dark avengers.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 12, 2010)

The whole bit with Emma absolutely ruins Ernst and her reeducation/rehabilitation.

I don't believe he even addresses her during his entire run.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

Ernst the progerian little girl?

Has anyone even thought of her this decade?
Also, Cassandra has enough juice in her noodle bowl to do both


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 12, 2010)

Huh?

Stuff + Cassie Nova = Ernst

There was no body locked away in a secret chamber.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Cassandra nova was a psichic. A fucking powerfull one. A MINDCRUSHWITHTHEPOWEROFATHOUSANDEXPLODINGLOVECRAFTIANNIGHTMARESUNS powerfull one. While she was doing her thing and building the most powerfull assassin Setinel mecha, that she would sick on Genosha, she also planted, just in case, a mental program inside Emma's head, while granting her the secondary mutation that allows her to turn into diamond, while using her amazing power to make sure not even emma frost would know it was there.
> So, the diamond thing was her doing all along.
> This mental program would consist of a hellfire club halucination that would play on her insecurities as both a hero and a villan, while singlehandedly handing the x-Men their asses while forcing them to aid her to release Casandra from her prision.
> Her subcounscious however, still managed enough free will to do, without realizing so, things like keeping kitty pride on the team, and while seeming to defeat scott, helping him instead, to get hit powers in controll.
> This mental beating after somwhat breaking scott, bestowed him, in what is my opinion, his greatest crowning moment of awesome, that hasn't even began to be aproached untill his battle plan against the dark avengers.



oh alright

i still think the whedon run is fail but thanks for making that make sense


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, I want to say whedon«s run was brilliant, but I'm not impartial.

Re-read it now. It feels so good the second time around.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Huh?
> 
> Stuff + Cassie Nova = Ernst
> 
> There was no body locked away in a secret chamber.



Cassandra and Martha were awesome in Here Comes tomorrow


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

Martha Vs Quentin Quire was fun enough


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 12, 2010)

No-Girl vs Kid Omega?  

This reminds me: Whedon's junior members are weak sauce.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2010)

It was a nation X segment.
Quentin quire has decided he wantsto destroy utopia, but he's gonna give Martha, his nemesis, a fighting chance.

She ends up  getting killed or pretty close to it


----------



## Deviate (Feb 15, 2010)

May X-Books Solicts. Looking forward to second coming...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm just reading to find out who the bloody heck Hope is. . .


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree on NXM trying to push the sq forward.  It is something I like in certain manga as well as otehr kinds of fiction, but the big two have a history of not wanting progress.  That came out too broadly, but the point is I enjoy what gm tries to do.

Also, I feel like the xmen storyline has been really dialed down.  I wondered if it was just the ebb and flow of writers/fiction, but coupled with the uptick in avengers relavance, perhaps it was intentional.  Which is stupid because if you want to have everything linked you should make it progress together.  How can people still be shocked and appalled by mutants?

I enjoyed Whedon's run for the characterizations far more than the story.  The interactions and how they come into their own through the situations is what I read it for and it delivered with a decent helping of progression.  Reintroduction Colossus did not feel forced due to the plot and the integration of Danger as actively sentient holds much potential.

Just sayin'...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 15, 2010)

> *DEADPOOL* CORPS #2
> Written by VICTOR GISCHLER
> *Pencils *& Cover* by ROB LIEFELD*


DO NOT WANT!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 15, 2010)

*looks for the telltale sign of Liefield's art*

*finds it*

*leaves*


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just one?

I wonder why marvel thinks liefeld is part of what makes deadpool popular


----------



## The Big G (Feb 15, 2010)

Im looking forward to going back to Hell with Chris Yost in Hellboud


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2010)

You know, they've got a nice little epic going. Even though it feels like huge step of an era because of how many years it's been going on, it really dosen't add up that much llooking back.
They didn't even had time to settle on San fran as their new home base.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> DO NOT WANT!



No feet.

pouches

homoerotica in denial

Short, magically glued to the back sword.

big tag saying "liefield" on the front

Yup, it's Robbie.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 15, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> You know, they've got a nice little epic going. Even though it feels like huge step of an era because of how many years it's been going on, it really dosen't add up that much llooking back.
> They didn't even had time to settle on San fran as their new home base.


San Francisco was SUCH a good chance for them.  No longer being randomly hated, and having to deal with people co-opting intrinsic parts of the culture.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 15, 2010)

Blondie said:


> My major complaint was his take with the Phoenix Force.



you didn't like the White Hot Room?


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 15, 2010)

> Inspired by the bestselling Astonishing X-Men series by Joss Whedon and John Cassaday and the subsequent run by Warren Ellis & Simone Bianchi, Monday afternoon Marvel Comics officially announced the start of a new ?Astonishing? line ? in-continuity Marvel Universe titles designed to appeal equally to new and existing readers.
> 
> ?The industry?s top creators join forces with the world?s most popular super heroes to launch the all-new Astonishing line of comics!? reads the publisher?s description of the new initiative. ?Synonymous with excellence, the Astonishing line was pioneered to be the books for both the casual and hardcore fans.?
> 
> ...






> Asked how the ?Astonishing? concept is different from the original ?Ultimate? concept from a broad publishing perspective, he replied, ?I don?t think the comparison really holds up ? both are distinctly different.
> 
> ?The Ultimate line has firmly established its own continuity, timeline, and Universe. With Astonishing X-Men: Xenogenesis, Astonishing Spider-Man/Wolverine and the other titles coming down the road, like Joss & John?s Astonishing X-Men established, are firmly in current continuity and greatly impact the involved characters.?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 15, 2010)

Woohoo the Ultimate line is now 100% worthless


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 15, 2010)

I think you mean "Astonishing line" Taleran.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 15, 2010)

No the Ultimate line in my mind has always been worthless now Marvel is putting out another line to help that process


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 15, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Just one?
> 
> I wonder why marvel thinks liefeld is part of what makes deadpool popular



Masochistic nostalgia.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 15, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Masochistic nostalgia.


Marvel Zombie 1; Haha check that cover.  Remember when we used to waste money on that crappy art?

Marvel Zombie 2; Yeah man.  Those days were pretty hilarious.  Hey let's grab that issue for old times sake, it's got deadpool, it'll be awesome.

Marvel Zombie 1; Great plan bro.  

*fistbump*


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2010)

The bar in Astonishing was set by whedon being whedon. Great stories with deep meaninfull impact is what YOU'RE SUPOSED TO BE DOING ALL THE TIME!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

great more wheadon crap

he hasn't done any thing good since angel


----------



## Okkervil River (Feb 16, 2010)

Is anybody else wondering what the hell went wrong with Emma's ass in that concept art?  It looks like a single mass of bulbous flesh just hanging there, like a middle-aged beer belly on the wrong side.  How is she even able to sit down?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> great more wheadon crap
> 
> he hasn't done any thing good since angel



shut your whore's mouth


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> shut your whore's mouth



Its true and you know it


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Its true and you know it



Firefly, Serenity, Dollhouse, Dr Horrible, Astonising X-Men, Runaways, an upcoming episode of Glee and the buffy comics.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 16, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Firefly
> *Will give you this one*
> Serenity
> *didn't even compare to the series and Random Deaths was bleh*
> ...



and that is that


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2010)

> Will give you this one





> didn't even compare to the series and Random Deaths was bleh


It fit into the movie. It also helped I watch the series after I watched the movie, soI accepted them and hail it as one of the best Sci Fi movies ever made.


> lol


Executive medling made the begining of dollhouse horrible. Shortly after mid-Season one on, is brilliant. Even Echo turns out good, even if more torwards the end
Epitaph's are ace.


> haven't watched yet


Neil patrick harris and Nathan Philion in a superhero duel of song.
Yup, Captain Mal and the Music Meister.
Although, be warned, it's also very whedonesque.


> Scott Summer's Costume disagrees with this


There was a solid reason to go back to the costume. Scott explains it. And it was under whedon that Scott took a level on Badass yet to be re-matched?
Or need I to remind you to get out of his lawn?
Also, Abigail Brand. The female bastard child of Abridged Seto Kaiba and Nick Fury.
In space.


> like the concept


He was a bit all over the place, but everything he did, he did brilliantly.
The past seting, the kingpin, Molly Hayes punching the punisher in the nuts, all the characters in their f**** best..
He made Chase trully and inequivocally simpathetic. He gave nico a backbone and Xavin an indentity. Reading it all at once is genius. Also, the art is the work of a master, even though I know, it wasn't whedons.
God, the delays killed my soul a bit.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 16, 2010)

Why did Scott go back to the condom head?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Firefly, Serenity,


 Outlaw star Rippoff



> Dollhouse,


Sucked



> Dr Horrible,


 havent seen it



> Astonising X-Men,


we've been over this



> Runaways,


the time travel arc was ok



> the buffy comics.


no


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 16, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Why did Scott go back to the condom head?



He mentions some foolishness about wanting to astonish people again instead of intimidating them with all of the scary leather.

And, yeah, Whedon's output over the last six or so years hasn't been that good.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Outlaw star Rippoff


Sod off.
It was the fucking Awesome Chronicles of Cowboy Han Solo.
Can't believe you just said that.


> Sucked


Rocked. Just because you only saw the executive screwed up brothel episodes, dosen't mean you get to judge it as a whole. Mid season Dollhouse untill finale Epitaph 2 is just as good, some ways better, some ways not as much, as Angel, and you're just being a sourpuss.


> havent seen it


It was within a genre, but great.


> we've been over this


Yes, and I do believe I was right back then aswell, but I acepted your subjectivity.


> the time travel arc was ok


The story was archetypical, but every single character in it was brilliant, making the story brilliant. The only bad thing about it was the overinvestment in the minor characters of the past.


> no



Insencirity Registred


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Why did Scott go back to the condom head?



Astonishing
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O490WDOoiuM[/YOUTUBE]
6:12 untill 8:08 is when he explains why the core team went back to spandex


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Sod off.
> It was the fucking Awesome Chronicles of Cowboy Han Solo.
> Can't believe you just said that.



*Spoiler*: __ 










> Rocked. Just because you only saw the executive screwed up brothel episodes, dosen't mean you get to judge it as a whole. Mid season Dollhouse untill finale Epitaph 2 is just as good, some ways better, some ways not as much, as Angel, and you're just being a sourpuss.


no it just sucked, i tried the first 2 episodes and was left shaking my head





> Yes, and I do believe I was right back then aswell, but I acepted your subjectivity.


you werent right we just agreed to disagree



> The story was archetypical, but every single character in it was brilliant, making the story brilliant. The only bad thing about it was the overinvestment in the minor characters of the past.


i cant take the punisher seriously after that arc, and victor came off like a tard




> Insencirity Registred


oh i am very sincere, after the fall was pretty good though so you can use that if you want


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 




So what if the simpsons did it? Have you ever even heard of the firefly efect?







> no it just sucked, i tried the first 2 episodes and was left shaking my head


You only saw the out of order executive screw ups. I swear to you, it gets sooooo good.
Try Epitaph one for size.


> you werent right we just agreed to disagree


Right. We agreed to disagree that opinion that Astonishing wasn't one of the best things that ever happened to the X-Men.


> i cant take the punisher seriously after that arc, and victor came off like a tard


Victor was always a bit of a ho bag, ut all he did was act like the kid he was.
Aand that scene is one of the most sub-iconic in all of marvel history.
Molly Hayes allready had a history of doing stuff like punch wolverine clear across St Patricks anyway.
The delays infuriated me, but no one can deny when reading it in one seating that it is the last great arc of runaways.


> oh i am very sincere, after the fall was pretty good though so you can use that if you want


Victory is mine :doom


Honnestly, I'm really sorry for you, if you couldn't see how Buffy and Angel kept one uping each other every week.
I mean, Giant Mecha Godzilla Dawn fights with an army of japanese vampires pumped full of Dracula Juice, while the old man chops their heads off, and Xander becames a Nick Fury aprentice.
Eye patch and everything.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 16, 2010)

Which is a shame because this



is the best Scott has EVER looked


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes


But this is his most badass


----------



## Taleran (Feb 16, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> But this is his most badass



Try Again


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> So what if the simpsons did it? Have you ever even heard of the firefly efect?
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER].


 Outlaw star came first



> You only saw the out of order executive screw ups. I swear to you, it gets sooooo good.
> Try Epitaph one for size.


iam good



> Right. We agreed to disagree that opinion that Astonishing wasn't one of the best things that ever happened to the X-Men.


yeah cause making ti so every damn X-event/book has to revlove around Scott or worse his and emma's relationship is such a great thing
oh look "scott is awesome now, lets totally forget how much of a tool he was before, and  actually still is" 




> Victor was always a bit of a ho bag, ut all he did was act like the kid he was.
> Aand that scene is one of the most sub-iconic in all of marvel history.
> Molly Hayes allready had a history of doing stuff like punch wolverine clear across St Patricks anyway.
> The delays infuriated me, but no one can deny when reading it in one seating that it is the last great arc of runaways.


Wolverine  getting his shit tossed didnt emasculate him as much as the punisher, like i said  i cant take the punisher seriously now at all

Victory is mine :doom




> Honnestly, I'm really sorry for you, if you couldn't see how Buffy and Angel kept one uping each other every week.
> I mean, Giant Mecha Godzilla Dawn fights with an army of japanese vampires pumped full of Dracula Juice, while the old man chops their heads off, and Xander becames a Nick Fury aprentice.
> Eye patch and everything


i felt that was real lame i gotta say


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 16, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Try Again
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I knew someone would post that.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 16, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> He mentions some foolishness about wanting to astonish people again instead of intimidating them with all of the scary leather.
> 
> And, yeah, Whedon's output over the last six or so years hasn't been that good.



I feel like I always took that as a reason not wear the leather, not as a reason to walk around looking like a Lifestyle.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, the author is Joss Whedon and so we're supposed to accept any ol' bullshit he craps out even if it never actually makes sense.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 16, 2010)

Also shows he completely missed the point of the stories that came before him


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't like the helmet look much either, but I'm gonna side with Ban on most badass moment. Morrison's is just 'ooh scott is angry', Whedon's story actually managed to make Cyclops come off as a capable leader and strategist, in addition to just being a cool and satisfying scene. 

also there's a difference between 'not understanding' and 'wanting to take things in a different direction'.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2010)

For Whedon, the condom head was just his super hero costume. The simbol and mantle he took upon, for a very good reason, and even though he could have chosen a better one, that was his classic. It was never meant to be his pajamas and nightgown, that was all someone else's doing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 17, 2010)

After Reading the Psylocke mini it just makes me wonder why the hell Kyle & yost arent working on uncanny


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 20, 2010)

Why is Fraction such a hack?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2010)

you mean, Matt # Thor: Ages of Thunder (one-shot), 2008
# Thor: Reign of Blood (one-shot), 2008
# Thor: Man of War (one-shot), 2008
# Thor: God Sized (one-shot), 2008
# Secret Invasion: Thor Marvel Comics, 2008
# The Invincible Iron Man (with Salvador Larroca Marvel Comics, 2008-ongoing)
Fraction?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> you mean, Matt # Thor: Ages of Thunder (one-shot), 2008
> # Thor: Reign of Blood (one-shot), 2008
> # Thor: Man of War (one-shot), 2008
> # Thor: God Sized (one-shot), 2008
> ...



no i mean

Matt "magneto can't kill a beast whose skin is made of metal, nor can he keep utopia afloat but can alter the course of a bullet that is millions  Trillions of miles away" Fraction


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2010)

he did what? 

Anywhom, the plot that magneto's powers have been returned to a very shallow point is an ongoing plot.
Is that what you mean?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> he did what?
> 
> Anywhom, the plot that magneto's powers have been returned to a very shallow point is an ongoing plot.
> Is that what you mean?



but that's not the only shallow plot

its all about  scott and Emma's god damn relationship, with every thing else as a second thought

Psylocke had to get a mini form a more qualified  X-writer just to get some development

Fraction cant write X-men for shit


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Fraction cant write X-men for shit



this, which is weird since I love every single other thing he's ever wrote


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> this, which is weird since I love every single other thing he's ever wrote



Same here 

Iron Fist Amazing

Iron Man Amazing

Thor Amazing

Uncanny X-men  SHIT

its like their are 2 different fractions


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2010)

you gotta read Invincible if you haven't
Walking Dead is great, but it's not rly my taste so I can't suggest it


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> you gotta read Invincible if you haven't
> Walking Dead is great, but it's not rly my taste so I can't suggest it



i have herd good things


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2010)

> its all about scott and Emma's god damn relationship, with every thing else as a second thought




Well, they are the leaders and let's face it, with a team consisting of everyone in the island it's tough to give everyone a hot spot. I get what you mean though, which is, yes, emma is a frost queen, yes, she's a hero, and yes, we believe in her relationship now, can you please moove back on with, like, everyone else?

However, isn't mags on Legacy now?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i have herd good things



It's great, but the pacing gets rough once you catch up, since it's has alot of action packed, but it's a monthly, and you've got nothing on global continuity to sink your teeth on.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Same here
> 
> Iron Fist Amazing
> 
> ...



Have you read Casanova?

oh and on his Uncanny he was kinda sabotaged by Land but I think the entire Dark Avengers vs. X Men bit was done really well. (haven't read the rest of the run going to change that)


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2010)

I think the X-Men Vs Dark Avengers had alot of spoiled potential, but the confrontation between the two was really smart.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Have you read Casanova?
> 
> oh and on his Uncanny he was kinda sabotaged by Land but I think the entire Dark Avengers vs. X Men bit was done really well. (haven't read the rest of the run going to change that)



no

Art dose  not affect the writing, a good story can have terrible art, and vice versa

Lands art has been much better[ least for the last few issues] then fractions writing


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2010)

We shall see when I get around to reading it


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> no
> 
> Art dose  not affect the writing, a good story can have terrible art, and vice versa
> 
> Lands art has been much better[ least for the last few issues] then fractions writing



not true. i bought four  trades of x-factor, and i refused to do turtleman.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> no
> 
> *Art dose  not affect the writing*, a good story can have terrible art, and vice versa
> 
> Lands art has been much better[ least for the last few issues] then fractions writing



It. . . really depends.

For me, even if the story was written by Alan Moore and Neil Gaiman together in PERFECT teamwork and synergy, if it's drawn by Rob Liefield at his worst, lord knows how I'll finish it.


----------



## shit (Feb 23, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It. . . really depends.
> 
> For me, even if the story was written by Alan Moore and Neil Gaiman together in PERFECT teamwork and synergy, if it's drawn by Rob Liefield at his worst, lord knows how I'll finish it.



but by the end you'll be satisfied

if you relate it to food, as I often do to things when I explain them, the art would be the taste and the writing would be the substance, so great art would make you want to taste it but bad writing will make you not want to finish it because who wants to take 30 minutes to finish a chocolate cake? and thus when you take the time to read a good story even with bad art you'll be satisfied and fulfilled by the end even if reading was a chore

example: my experience reading Watchmen over the course of a full year


----------



## Deviate (Feb 23, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> not true. i bought four  trades of x-factor, and i refused to do turtleman.



Same here, I have no fucking clue what happened during those arcs. Something about She-Hulk I think, but I really couldn't tell.


----------



## Hi Im God (Feb 24, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> no
> 
> Art dose  not affect the writing, a good story can have terrible art, and vice versa



Disagree 100%  I'm not reading a novel i'm reading a book with pictures.  If the art sucks I put the book down and do some real reading.  

But yes sometimes the art is awesome but the story is shit then you weigh the collectors value before buying and never reading it.

RIP Image and Top Cow.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 24, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> no
> 
> Art dose  not affect the writing, a good story can have terrible art, and vice versa
> 
> Lands art has been much better[ least for the last few issues] then fractions writing



You couldn't be more wrong. I stopped New X Men three times before I could finish it because of ya boy Skottie


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> but by the end you'll be satisfied
> 
> if you relate it to food, as I often do to things when I explain them, the art would be the taste and the writing would be the substance, so great art would make you want to taste it but bad writing will make you not want to finish it because who wants to take 30 minutes to finish a chocolate cake? and thus when you take the time to read a good story even with bad art you'll be satisfied and fulfilled by the end even if reading was a chore
> 
> example: my experience reading Watchmen over the course of a full year



I somewhat agree. . . but while the story can be great, execution is another thing.

It's like film. It can have a great story, but if it's executed wrong -- bad directing or bad acting -- the film as a whole will suffer.

It's the same thing for comic books.

As for what counts as good and bad comic book art. . . well, now we get philosophical.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You couldn't be more wrong. I stopped New X Men three times before I could finish it because of ya boy Skottie



well i already know you had shit taste so you not the best example


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2010)

there was a free book in the store today, apparently a Second Coming prelude by Fraction and the other X-writers.  art on the special was by either Immonen or Kirk, can't remember I only flipped through it.


oh and Hickman confirms Pooky will be in the Ancient Egypt portions of *SHIELD*


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh SHIELD...


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2010)

45 minute later double post?  Shield will be awesome.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 24, 2010)

@ Zenny: Eat a dick

Also,m that free comic today has me hyped for this Second Coming event:WOW


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2010)

So yeah I read Fraction's Uncanny, I like Fractions Uncanny I dislike Land's Uncanny(same face my god!)


----------



## shit (Feb 26, 2010)

Well when Factor and Force are awesome, New Mutants is surprisingly good, Legacy is great, then just a decent Uncanny written by superstar writer Matt Fraction seems disappointing. And yeah Land is awful on a monthly book; I can stand him ok in mini-series.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm really missing alot of stuff going on in each book.

time to re read the last six issues of X-Factor


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 28, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I'm really missing alot of stuff going on in each book.
> 
> time to re read the last six issues of X-Factor



X force is about to hand selene her fine fine ass

Uncanny is more scot and emma bitching about their lives, and magneto trying to bring kitty back with out it making sense

i don't really give a flip about new mutants and X-factor


----------



## Slice (Feb 28, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> X force is about to hand selene her fine fine ass
> 
> Uncanny is more scot and emma bitching about their lives, and magneto trying to bring kitty back with out it making sense
> 
> i don't really give a flip about new mutants and X-factor



X-Force right now is about dark panels followed by darker panels suddently interrupted by one hell of a dark panel that features Wolverine screaming, Laura beeing back to square one in 'character development' and the rest of X-force making occasional cameos while cutting people up.

Uncanny still is Meh, making me wonder how Fraction can deliver such awesome Iron Man and such boring X-Men.

New Mutants makes me still angry that it is about people i dont give a shit about while there could be stories told about the X-Kids.

X-Factor continues to be a top quality book. Also PAD writes a great Dr Doom.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2010)

So, the second coming has something to do with the phoenix


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2010)

Could it really not? Of course not.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2010)

Sue: Why can't I get you out of my mind?

Namor: Well, I am imperius rex 

Sue: Which means?

Namor: I m pur sexier :ho

And although that explains some stuff, I'm pretty sure Layla could have warned Doom of the Asgardian debacle.


----------



## shit (Feb 28, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i don't really give a flip about new mutants





Slice said:


> New Mutants makes me still angry that it is about people i dont give a shit about while there could be stories told about the X-Kids.



Baffles me how you guys can hold such grudges against such good art.



> X-Factor continues to be a top quality book. Also PAD writes a great Dr Doom.



This, Zen. One day you shall come to your senses.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2010)

Because New Mutants are awesome and New X-Men are cunts, and only a good thing with two of them?


----------



## shit (Feb 28, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Because New Mutants are awesome and New X-Men are cunts, and only a good thing with two of them?



You see I don't know what you're talking about and thus don't have to care about it. It's really quite marvelous.

And, hey some of the New X-Men are *snort* New Warriors now. Is it really all New Mutants' fault that Morrison's old epic is now long forgotten?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

So I hear X-Men are in Doomwar?  And Ben Grimm is?  Why is this thing so bad promoted?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2010)

Sublime and Fantomex are back from the Morrison days

also Fraction has no intention of leaving UXM and wants people to stop asking


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2010)

Well.. Can he start being awesome now?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2010)

all depends on if land sticks around.

still though, Sublime, he was a creepy fucking villain


----------



## Taleran (Mar 2, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Well.. Can he start being awesome now?



Fractions run is my favorite since Grant left New X Men


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2010)

Maybe. I'm too busy reading Iron man and asking him why is this not X-men.

He's got the guys's soul down though.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 2, 2010)

Why are you expecting all the books he writes to be the exact same?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2010)

I think he means why is this not balls to wall crazy awesome


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I think he means why is this not balls to wall crazy awesome






Heavens forbid otherwise.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2010)

Wolverine Weapon X is the best X Book coming out currently

11 was FANFUCKINGTASTIC


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2010)

Jason Aaron is the greatest thing Alabama has contributed to human society


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2010)

oh random bit of news

 will be working on an X-book next.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2010)

he works


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey guys I got a question for the rest ya's 

I've been looking at this 



and in case you didn't know I am Anti-marvel comics 

But still the story looks to fucking epic to pass up 

And I saw the book for a hella cheap price I gotta hear a second opinion is this story worth buying?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey guys I got a question for the rest ya's
> 
> I've been looking at this
> 
> ...



How cheap is hella cheap?


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> How cheap is hella cheap?



$6.70 I believe


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2010)

For a premiere edition? Is it still inside the plastic? If so, go for it, if not, it's still worth putting up with the greg land and the phoenix ressurection tuesday plot, but it's not hella cheap, it's hella adequate.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 6, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey guys I got a question for the rest ya's
> 
> I've been looking at this
> 
> ...



Awe Endsong. This was my first exposure of Land back when I thought he could draw


----------



## shit (Mar 6, 2010)

lol scott and emma having sex in the middle of the book while basically everyone waits around for them to finish
there are things that Land is good at portraying, and that's all of them


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2010)

To be fair, if I ever got to put it in her, people would have to wait for me alot aswell.


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2010)

Tell me if this is true u guys

I forgot where I heard this 

someone said that her boobs were implants 

Dat true you guys?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2010)

Do you see any implants in her chest when she turns to diamond?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Do you see any implants in her chest when she turns to diamond?



They could be implants made with unstable molecules so they turn to diamonds too 

Works for what passes for her costume.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> They could be implants made with unstable molecules so they turn to diamonds too
> 
> Works for what passes for her costume.





> "Superpowers, a scintillating wit, and the best body money can buy... and I still rate below a corpse."



I love you Emma.


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Do you see any implants in her chest when she turns to diamond?



Fuck if I know, last X-men book I picked up was a century ago. 

Btw here's it's an undeniable fact she's friends with breast implants.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2010)

You killed it 


Anywho, since Hope is like, intimately related to the Phoenix Force, I wonder what will Emma do, considering how she hates her guts.

What with Jean, the cuckoos, and the force killing a thousand of her daughters.


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2010)

> Anywho, since Hope is like, intimately related to the Phoenix Force, I wonder what will Emma do, considering how she hates her guts.



Maybe she'll try and gut her or psychologically rape her like what Jean threatened to do to Emma by showing her students being repeatedly killed if she didn't back off Scott. 




> What with Jean, the cuckoos, and the force killing a thousand of her daughters.



Btw how do you feel about Jean being resurrected? 

I'm pumped. pek pek


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2010)

Jean's been alive for years now.


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Jean's been alive for years now.



Fucking wikipedia.... 

Said some shit about her making a future return. I interpreted to meaning that she was dead. 

I need to read up more on X-men.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 6, 2010)

She's alive but searching for Phoenix Force fragments.

aka character limbo.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2010)

The return they mean has something to do with Hope.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 12, 2010)

Honestly logan, just grab a telepath, any teleptah. betty, or one of the blonde chicks. I'm sure Xavier owes you many favors he'dd gladly pay back, and take "Mr X" out for good.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 15, 2010)

Wait a second did Magneto really just take control of that Giant Bullet from Astonishing that Kitty's on?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 15, 2010)

That's the theory.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mo's thought's on Fraction's X-Men:


Most of the time I prefer Land to Dodson
I don't like teen-aged Pixie... I don't like Pixie in general
The "SFX" arc sucked
I don't give a crap about the High Evolutionary or the Celestial
The "Lovelorn" arc sucked
The "Sisterhood" arc sucked
The "Origin of Species" story was... neat. 
Haven't read "Utopia" but I hear good things
Fantomex! XD
Magneto with powers! XD
Namor... Seriously? O_o
"Nation-X" is the bee's knees, but Kitty should just die in space.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2010)

Namor is always great. He's like a good doom only not so megalomaniac.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2010)

what I find weird is that the Celestial left like a year ago 

Origin of the Species was the most "Fraction" story.  or course it was awesome

"Fantomex XD"
I know right?  to think Jason Aaron and Fraction kept wanting to bring him back but everyone said no

read Utopia 

Namor is "the first [recorded] mutant [in modern times]"


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2010)

The celestial left? When did that happen?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2010)

Eternals finale

he transcended the limitations of the average Celestial and moved on to a higher plane


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> read Utopia



Just read the one shot and the Legacy tie-ins. T'was quite awesome. 

I also read Nation-X (the mini), there are a lot of fun stories. Like Magneto, Jubilee and Proudstar... Especially Proudstar guarding the fridge.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2010)

Last page of Nation X made me laugh

Bitches don't know bout my imperious rex


Wish I could read X-Factor though. Really do


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2010)

X-Factor has been great. It has been full of Dr. fucking Doom and great F4 lulz. I'd go into detail but don't want to spoil it. The only problem with it is it seems to lack direction now, just playing off cameos atm and just getting from arc to arc. I call it Deadpool-itis. Hopefully David has a plan for this book for the long run as he really did a fantastic job fleshing out Jamie and giving him a mission, even though it ended up going nowhere.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 22, 2010)

June's X-Solicits are out: 

Be warned contains lots of Deadpool, the return of Legion and......DEATH GAMBIT IN HELL!


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2010)

Weapon X is the only thing on there that I like the look of (don't give 2 shits about Second Coming)


----------



## Deviate (Mar 22, 2010)

Why does the army of Nimrods look like an army of War Machines?


----------



## The Big G (Mar 22, 2010)

Deviate said:


> Why does the army of Nimrods look like an army of War Machines?



Extra hype for Iron Man 2?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2010)

I like how Namor is on the cover.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 23, 2010)

Deviate said:


> Why does the army of Nimrods look like an army of War Machines?



Since when is too much of War Machine a bad thing?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Since when is too much of War Machine a bad thing?



When they don't have machine guns attached to their shoulders.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 24, 2010)

Deviate said:


> Why does the army of Nimrods look like an army of War Machines?



Because War Machine is made of win.  And well, Nimrod is trying.



LIL_M0 said:


> Since when is too much of War Machine a bad thing?



When they're getting torn up.


----------



## Slice (Mar 27, 2010)

I know this is working in comic book logic but i did not like the fact that Magneto was able to turn around and guide back that bullet. 

And poor Kolossus, he can finally see her again and she is stuck phased out...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2010)

Slice said:


> I know this is working in comic book logic but i did not like the fact that Magneto was able to turn around and guide back that bullet.
> 
> And poor Kolossus, he can finally see her again and she is stuck phased out...



It is pretty stupid. How far away was the bullet anyway? Seems like it would be too far away by now.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 27, 2010)

Galaxies. But it's explainable.

Also, I liked that troll story at the nd but I wish they had spent those pages with more build up


----------



## Castiel (Apr 5, 2010)

Whilce Portacio will be doing the art for the Heroic Age arc of Uncanny once Second Coming ends


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2010)

Alright. I'm cool with that.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2010)

deadpool retconed into messiah complex.

As it should be.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2010)

Moar Deadpool?


----------



## Gooba (Apr 9, 2010)

How many post super-hero apocalyptic futures is an old Wolverine the last hope of?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Deviate (Apr 9, 2010)

.......What?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 9, 2010)

This just in: Spidey get's sex change, becomes an X-Man


----------



## The Big G (Apr 9, 2010)

Deviate said:


> .......What?



When i first saw this this morning that was my response....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2010)

Spider-man?

..................


I am confused


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2010)

. . .

Fantastic X-Men?

X-Four?


----------



## Deviate (Apr 10, 2010)

Hmm....

'Avenging Four X-Men?'


----------



## Slice (Apr 10, 2010)

Who drew that? This just fails on so many levels (especially Spidey anatomy).

And funny that the Psylocke on the right looks way better than the one they set the focus on.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 10, 2010)

Jim Lee knows how to draw women


----------



## Deviate (Apr 10, 2010)

^ Indeed. I miss Lee's X-Men.  : (


----------



## Parallax (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't we all


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2010)

Well that's about as likely now as Joe Quesada variants for Azrael


----------



## Taleran (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Deviate (Apr 12, 2010)

Ugh.....


----------



## Taleran (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah I agree with having more than Mutants fighting for mutant rights but the character choices are just strange.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 12, 2010)

God...not Lyra...


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 12, 2010)

*All Kimimaro manga scans*



> Del Rey closes the book on Marvel manga
> 
> It looks like the manga publisher Del Rey has canceled the second volumes of its X-Men: Misfits and Wolverine: Prodigal Son. The news broke in a conversation on Twitter, where manga blogger Deb Aoki tweeted a tip that the books had been canceled and Lissa Pattillo noted that they had been taken down from retail sites.
> 
> ...




hmm...


----------



## The Big G (Apr 12, 2010)

I see Lyra and X-23 as possible BFFs in the future, should Lyra join the X-Men


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 12, 2010)

Lyra's a mutant?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2010)

Of course not


----------



## Deviate (Apr 13, 2010)

Ugh x 2.

Hope is once again drawn like she's 13.

Didn't Blade have a robotic arm at some point? Like, before his time with the Cap. Britain?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2010)

Everyone likes to forget any of that happened.  So Blade is drawn the way he was in Cap Brit


----------



## Taleran (Apr 13, 2010)

It could be something like "X-Men Team Up"


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2010)

Slice said:


> And funny that the Psylocke on the right looks way better than the one they set the focus on.



Whoa I didn't like the art either but that is just so wrong. The psylocke on the right looks very liefeldian and horrible. 

I'm interested in the weird x-men thing if only because Fraction wrote a really great Iron Man/Spider-man team up in IIM.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2010)

Who's going to be next? Man-Thing?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 13, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Who's going to be next? Man-Thing?



Man-Thing: The X-Man who set you're face on fire if you feel fear...


----------



## Taleran (Apr 13, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Who's going to be next? Man-Thing?


----------



## TheWon (Apr 13, 2010)

What hell is up with the X-Men?
SpiderMan, She Hulk, and Blade. Is everyone else dead or something. This is like Marvel took a bunch of comic cards, throw them on the ground, and then pick a bunch and use them for the X-men?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2010)

TheWon said:


> What hell is up with the X-Men?
> SpiderMan, She Hulk, and Blade. Is everyone else dead or something. This is like Marvel took a bunch of comic cards, throw them on the ground, and then pick a bunch and use them for the X-men?



Im thinking maybe the x-men want to integrate more with society again and putting non-mutants on their team is a way to say to people "this is a super-hero team you don't have to fear us". just a guess.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2010)

Rick Remender will likely writer a major X-Book


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 14, 2010)

...Elektra okay that's random.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 14, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> ...Elektra okay that's random.



As opposed to the others?

Holy shit Gambit looks like shit there


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Id (Apr 15, 2010)

Art is shit, I really plot looks like it will mirror the art. But it feels good to have Nate back. 

Now if only we can keep Cable.


----------



## Id (Apr 15, 2010)

Whats the closest thing a Mutants have to a Superman Class character?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 15, 2010)

Id said:


> Whats the closest thing a Mutants have to a Superman Class character?



M  **


----------



## Parallax (Apr 15, 2010)

I just can't get over how awful the art is in those promotional images


----------



## IsoloKiro (Apr 15, 2010)

This has nothing to do with comics but...

***Sorry guys, Wolverine and the X-Men will not be getting its second season.****

Link removed


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2010)

Now, if they can use him right. . .

And bringing back Jubilee in the X-Men?

. . . With powers?

. . .

. . . as a vampire?

. . . Eh?



Id said:


> Art is shit, I really plot looks like it will mirror the art. But it feels good to have Nate back.
> 
> Now if only we can keep Cable.



CONVERSATION LONG OVERDUE.

OR BETTER, GET RACHEL BACK FROM SPACE.



Id said:


> Whats the closest thing a Mutants have to a Superman Class character?



In terms of the Superman powers or super-strength and durability?



Elijah Snow said:


> I just can't get over how awful the art is in those promotional images



Indeed, it could be better.



IsoloKiro said:


> This has nothing to do with comics but...
> 
> ***Sorry guys, Wolverine and the X-Men will not be getting its second season.****
> 
> Link removed



Oh boy. . .


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 15, 2010)

what the fuck vampire jubilee?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2010)

Probably the only way they thought of in giving her powers back. . .

And/or getting Blade on the team.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 15, 2010)

When did Jubilee get turned into a vampire?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2010)

That's what we're all scratching our heads about.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 15, 2010)

You know with her powers she'd be a Vampire who Sparkles wouldn't she.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You know with her powers she'd be a Vampire who Sparkles wouldn't she.



*FUCK.*

You HAD to put that image in my head.

Ugh. . .


----------



## Deviate (Apr 15, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> This has nothing to do with comics but...
> 
> ***Sorry guys, Wolverine and the X-Men will not be getting its second season.****
> 
> Link removed



That blows. I was really looking forward to animated age of Apocalypse.


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2010)

> CONVERSATION LONG OVERDUE.
> 
> OR BETTER, GET RACHEL BACK FROM SPACE.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DUN DO EET


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 15, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> This has nothing to do with comics but...
> 
> ***Sorry guys, Wolverine and the X-Men will not be getting its second season.****
> 
> Link removed


Noooooooooooooo!!!


Taleran said:


> You know with her powers she'd be a Vampire who Sparkles wouldn't she.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 15, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> This has nothing to do with comics but...
> 
> ***Sorry guys, Wolverine and the X-Men will not be getting its second season.****
> 
> Link removed





Fuck...why?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2010)

So are there any mutatnts that have lost their powers who haven't gotten them back now or in the near future?

And I mean important ones


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 15, 2010)

Marvel is fucking up hardcore today


----------



## shit (Apr 16, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So are there any mutatnts that have lost their powers who haven't gotten them back now or in the near future?
> 
> And I mean important ones



Scarlet Witch 

she needs to come back


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 16, 2010)

I never really agreed with everyone leaving her be.

Reality warping on that scale, and they ignore her?

Then again, Bendis did a whopper on her during Disassembled and House of M. . .


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 16, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You know with her powers she'd be a Vampire who Sparkles wouldn't she.



I must spread rep before giving it to you again apparently.


----------



## Id (Apr 16, 2010)

Wait X-Man (Nate) as a member of the X-Men...oh this is bad vary bad. All powerhouse mutants who join the X-Men get dumb down by several factors.


Seriously can they like revert his costume back to the way it was? Or just reinvent his image all over.


----------



## Slice (Apr 16, 2010)

Sucks that they wont be doing a second WatXM season, it was pretty good.

Vampire Jubilee is very strange i'm curious how they will justify that


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm gonna miss Wolverine and the X-Men. Especially Kurt's voice

Maybe.....Disney can relaunch it on Disney XD!

Also New Mutants was decent.


----------



## Slice (Apr 16, 2010)

Kurts voice actually had a real german accent, i liked that.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 16, 2010)

Tell me why I am seeing a vampiric Jubilee AND a living Nate Grey?  Can't he just....unvamp her?


Taleran said:


> You know with her powers she'd be a Vampire who  Sparkles wouldn't she.


*crosses arms* *glare* ... *sighs and uncrosses arms* ... *joker clap*  Well played.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2010)

why shouldn't nate be free? What with Norman down


----------



## The Big G (Apr 17, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> why shouldn't nate be free? What with Norman down



The question is who's going to free Nate? and when?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 17, 2010)

shit said:


> Scarlet Witch
> 
> she needs to come back



Except she has powers


----------



## Id (Apr 17, 2010)

The Big G said:


> The question is who's going to free Nate? and when?



Nate breaks out uttering "Tomorrow Belongs To ME!!"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 17, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Tell me why I am seeing a vampiric Jubilee AND a living Nate Grey?  Can't he just....unvamp her?



He _could_. . . but Nate was Morbius-vamp'd before, and he had to wait that out, IIRC.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 17, 2010)

Id said:


> Nate breaks out uttering "Tomorrow Belongs To ME!!"





me thinks that maybe during SC Mystique busts him out and "I'm sorry"


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 17, 2010)

WTF IS GOING ON!


----------



## The Big G (Apr 17, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> WTF IS GOING ON!



Madness....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 18, 2010)

With a sprinkle of blasphemy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2010)

I have become interested in reading-

 Uncanny X-men
 X-factor
 New X-men/X-men: Legacy

 I am just having trouble finding X-factor...the other 2 I can find. Is there an order or anything else I should ready to tie it all in? I have heard avengers would be one. And a chronological order please.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 18, 2010)

> Wolverine Weapon X will be no more.
> 
> New series, Wolverine by Jason Aaron and Renato Guedes. Wolverine is sent to hell in September 2010.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2010)

So that's where Guedes went.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2010)

also Rick Remender taking over X-Force


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 18, 2010)

I can't even muster a care about Howlett.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 18, 2010)

So the reason why Cable is running is because _the X-Men have been compromised_


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 19, 2010)

gotta keep it goin for another 18 issues brah


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 19, 2010)

Gee i wonder who is in the Silhouettes


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 19, 2010)

Angel is obvious. I think that might be fantomex as well. and maybe psylocke?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 19, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Angel is obvious. I think that might be fantomex as well. and maybe psylocke?



Angle Top

Fathomex Right

Deadpool far Left

Psylock left


----------



## Deviate (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm getting a really weird feeling that the figure with the sword and shield (?) is Task Master. The one all the way to left, Deadpool? Nighcrawler (I kind of see a tail)?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 19, 2010)

Galactus
Naruto
Superman
Obama

I'm calling it


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 19, 2010)

I think Zen may have it, but, what's fucking me up is this:

If that loopy shadow is on the far left character, then it's probally Nightcrawler and his tail(and his pirate sword?). If its on the one directly left of Wolvie, then it's probally part of Psylocke's little sash thing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2010)

well I took the no answer as a "go fuck yourself". thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 19, 2010)

I guess that could be Psylocke's sash, but then what is that above her/behind her. I was thinking Task Master only because that looks like a shield.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 19, 2010)

so the first X-Men #1 (no adjective) since Claremont and Lee made millions is being done by the team best known for _Prelude to Deadpool Corps_. Oh Joy.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 19, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> well I took the no answer as a "go fuck yourself". thanks for the help guys.



You dont really need to read them in a specific order other than 1, 2, 3, 4 etc. except during crossovers. its not confusing.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Gee i wonder who is in the Silhouettes



Angel, Phantomex , Nightcrawler and Psilocke


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 19, 2010)

Nightcrawler is gonna be the one to die so  it cant be him


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 19, 2010)

Could one of them be Elektra?  I think I saw her on one of the X-men promos.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 19, 2010)

It's not angel it's Mimic


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 19, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> Could one of them be Elektra?  I think I saw her on one of the X-men promos.



 but shes about as far from a  mutant as you can get


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> but shes about as far from a  mutant as you can get




This is why I asked:


I'm not sure what exactly is going on in the X-verse, but several images featuring non-mutants are up.


Edit:    I haven't taken the time to read this yet.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 19, 2010)

The cover is just awful. Why is Colossus standing like that? His leg is bent as if he was leaning against something. Why is Cambit's hair purple?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 19, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> This is why I asked:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what exactly is going on in the X-verse, but several images featuring non-mutants are up.
> ...



i think there just trolling us


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> You dont really need to read them in a specific order other than 1, 2, 3, 4 etc. except during crossovers. its not confusing.



 Thank you, this is all I really needed to know.


----------



## Taleran (May 26, 2010)

Weapon X keeps hitting home runs. Best X book on the stands.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2010)

Am still eagerly awaiting Nate Grey.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2010)

Gambit could totally play a little in Shaddow Lands.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2010)

"Alucard" kills Dracula, declares all out war on everything.  First stop is San Francisco.

Writer promises blood and vampires who actually use their powersets


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2010)

At least we now know why Blade is with the X-Men.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh gee, a comic book character is going to die. :^P


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2010)

Deviate said:


> The cover is just awful. Why is Colossus standing like that? His leg is bent as if he was leaning against something. Why is Cambit's hair purple?



I think se's leaning against the column, but then gambit is further away yet in front of a closer column. Pretty big screw up dimensionally.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2010)

He's leaning against Cypher of course.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey I don't want to sound annoying and stuff but, Did Rouge and Gambit got married? Some kind enlightenment would be really nice.

Omg Alucard going nuts? I hope that Blade and Morvius get in the fight =P


----------



## The Big G (Jun 8, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Am still eagerly awaiting Nate Grey.




IGN Comics: And finally, we've seen X-Man in some of the teasers for some of the stuff coming up after Second Coming. Does he have any part to play in the crossover itself?

Lowe: No, he has no part to play in the crossover. He's still imprisoned. What will be interesting to see is where exactly he's imprisoned now that Norman Osborn is no longer in charge.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, he's far too new back in the saddle. It'd be like a DEM walked in and made everything right again.

He's not so trivial that he can be glossed over. . . so I agree with the call of him sitting out Second Coming. If I was writing him, I'd do the same.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 9, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, he's far too new back in the saddle. It'd be like a DEM walked in and made everything right again.
> 
> He's not so trivial that he can be glossed over. . . so I agree with the call of him sitting out Second Coming. If I was writing him, I'd do the same.



I agree, though i'd like to see Mystique bust him out and send him after Bastion for killing Kurt


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 10, 2010)

So New X men ends at 46 issues so there's no more I've grown to like the new chars


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2010)

that's a general complaint


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2010)

The Big G said:


> I agree, though i'd like to see Mystique bust him out and send him after Bastion for killing Kurt



That's right! I forgot all about Mystique and Nightcrawler!

Man, is she going to be pissed at both parties. . .


----------



## shit (Jun 10, 2010)

*looks at poll*
gogogo X-Factor!!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2010)

Just in time for his all-new ongoing, Wolverine's soul gets sent straight to hell...literally! However, while Wolverine's soul is in Hell, his body is terrorizing all that are close to him. This September, Wolverine #1 delivers Logan doing what he does best, in true Wolverine fashion. And what he does best is not very nice


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2010)

Doesn't Wolverine just get to fight the angel of death every time he dies and his body doesn't?

Oh well, I don't follow wolverine anyway.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 10, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Doesn't Wolverine just get to fight the angel of death every time he dies and his body doesn't?
> 
> Oh well, I don't follow wolverine anyway.



They somehow got rid of that.  He made some kind of deal, and he doesn't fight the angel of death anymore.  Basically the whole thing is stupid.  Although the above, Wolverine #1, _looks_ interesting.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Doesn't Wolverine just get to fight the angel of death every time he dies and his body doesn't?
> 
> Oh well, I don't follow wolverine anyway.



You should Weapon X is one of the best monthly books Marvelis putting out.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 10, 2010)

Weapon X is pretty good now with the deathlockes


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You should Weapon X is one of the best monthly books Marvelis putting out.



I know, but with the snikting and the crazies and the guy strangling wolverine with his own intestines...

Man, it's just not a turn on for me right now.
What does it address, aside from logan?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2010)

The book is titled Wolverine: Weapon X

What do you think it is about?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2010)

I find it pretty self explanatory.

It was just so in case there was something I was missing.

Might pick it up if at some point I hear of something so indispensably awesome that I justifies it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2010)

its impossible to ask questions here, no one gives a crap except juggernaut because he is awesome. Marvel threats woman like objects this days because the machist generation is writting right now.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 11, 2010)

*The mafia supports you, but tell no one, spread the word.*


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> its impossible to ask questions here, no one gives a crap except juggernaut because he is awesome. Marvel threats woman like objects this days because the machist generation is writting right now.



Rather odd little outburst.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2010)

Phantomex made fun of the Watchmen


*fistbumps while no one's looking*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2010)

Personally, I think the whole mystic angle on Wolverine's healing factor is stupid.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 11, 2010)

Besides that one arc, has it ever been mentioned again?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 11, 2010)

No, I don't think so.  It also seems that people have forgotten that his healing factor is supposed to be toned down as well.


----------



## Slice (Jun 12, 2010)

X-Men Hellbound: I'm getting the feeeling that Pixie is the easiest person to manipulate in all of Marvel 

Second Coming: Nimrod sentinels can now be taken out one at a time by things such as Storm's lightning bolts and Iceman freezing one? (Althought i'm perfectly fine with Namor holding off 5 of them ).

And another hint at Hope's powerset, seems like her telekinesis outburst could have just been a nice diversion. The comment about her eyes instantly made me think about that guy from 'Heroes'.


Oh, and the Watchmen joke wasnt very nice Fantomex  - but at least he only said the _movie_ sucked - so i'm letting that slide.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2010)

Maybe he thought the movie sucked _because_ he read the novel.

Anyway,  now I instantly want to watch a Namor/ Phantomex team up movie.
Where one of them is played by samuel l jackson.


I mean, god damn it, he gives me man munchies. Five fucking nimrods drop from the sky and everyone goes  oh shit but namor


that namor


Doesn't even think before going all superman of the righteous fury on their asses. IMPERIOUS REX
fapfapfap

Now, will the real erik lensher please stand up?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

. . . Cute?

How is X-Force member, X-23, cute?

And I (am) an X-23 fan.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2010)

well the lack of black death mask of rabies and strike team action suit with make up instead kinda helps


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2010)

She's smiling for once.

it's weird.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Rather odd little outburst.


But it's true, atleast aside from the Juggernaut line and typos.  MArvel is heavily macho these days.  Bendis era didn't really have strong women, only ones who were good at using their wiles.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 12, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> She's smiling for once.
> 
> it's weird.



She's  about to cut off Hellion clothes...and then its SNOO SNOO time


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 12, 2010)

Naaaah. Hellion will be too busy sulking about his inability to survive a real battle without being FUBAR to do anything with Laura. And she doesn't someone who causes grief. 

Besides, she's not ready for a boyfriend. Right now such a thing'll stunt her development as a character. She needs to establish more relationships before going there. Learning to walk before running or something like that.

And another picture of Laura smiling for those of you weirded out.



Damn, I hope Mike Choi gets to draw in her ongoing.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 12, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> Naaaah. Hellion will be too busy sulking about his inability to survive a real battle without being FUBAR to do anything with Laura. And she doesn't someone who causes grief.
> 
> Besides, she's not ready for a boyfriend. Right now such a thing'll stunt her development as a character. She needs to establish more relationships before going there. Learning to walk before running or something like that.



Maybe so but we all know she gets hot and bothered when she near him. Plus when he gets his ass kicked( which unfortunately is often ) she gets sad and then she gets angry and goes crazzy!

Should she mark him as her territory now and then come back and finish the job when she's ready


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 12, 2010)

You know Kyle and Yost didn't use the kindest words to describe Hellion in their X-Position. They said he was mouthy and arrogant. Like, he's trying to act like Spider-Man, who use trash talks while delivering, in battle and fails it. I think that is what caused him to get badly owned that's and causing distress to Laura. 

If that's the attitude that's pushing her to the X-23 mentality, I say she should stay away from Keller. As I see it she needs to learn how to be more human. That way she'll be able to cope better (not perfectly, it'll be a good long while before such a thing happens) with those feelings when they arise. 

And someone who describes humans as "animals" (the very same word used by Zander Rice to insult Laura. That's a little nice touch made by Y&K ) is not fit to the task.

Well, we'll see how Marjorie Liu handles all this baggage in a few months. I just hope she doesn't turns out to be the Adam Beechen to Laura's Cass...


----------



## The Big G (Jun 12, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> You know Kyle and Yost didn't use the kindest words to describe Hellion in their X-Position. They said he was mouthy and arrogant. Like, he's trying to act like Spider-Man, who use trash talks while delivering, in battle and fails it. I think that is what caused him to get badly owned that's and causing distress to Laura.



Yeah, considering I was the one who asked them why Hellion got maimed again...and about the Pirate Hook. But regardless Yost has said that Hellion's one of their favorites. Also X-23 had a very humbling effect on him during the NXM run. Also Craig Kyle said in a thread that the tone of their responses can sometimes be misjudged because its an interview. 



The Wanderer said:


> If that's the attitude that's pushing her to the X-23 mentality, I say she should stay away from Keller. As I see it she needs to learn how to be more human. That way she'll be able to cope better (not perfectly, it'll be a good long while before such a thing happens) with those feelings when they arise.



If you recall in "Mercury Rising" Hellion was trying to get her to be a "better" in the sense that killing isn't the answer. Plus when Laura went berserk in the bath room, it was really Surge's fault not Hellions. And during Messiah Complex he was actually trying to get Surge to hold back on the Purifiers...then he got shanked by Deathstrike. Really the last comment that really came off as arrogant was him comment to the waitress in X-Force but he got hit by the Karma train and was knocked out by the spiked drink.



The Wanderer said:


> And someone who describes humans as "animals" (the very same word used by Zander Rice to insult Laura. That's a little nice touch made by Y&K ) is not fit to the task.



In his defense he was referring to the Sapien League, who just tried to blow him up with the Legacy Virus. So a comment like that shouldn't be take too seriously. I mean put yourself in his position, plus he wanted to go help Laura.

Hellion's far from perfect, and he's got a ton of growing to do but he's a good person at heart. He's got a great potential as a character and he's not a one dimensional character, even though a lot of people think he's one dimensional. I'm eagerly awaiting his Arc in Legacy this fall/winter. Carey will do amazing things with him


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 12, 2010)

The Big G said:
			
		

> Yeah, considering I was the one who asked them why Hellion got maimed again...and about the Pirate Hook. But regardless Yost has said that Hellion's one of their favorites. Also X-23 had a very humbling effect on him during the NXM run. Also Craig Kyle said in a thread that the tone of their responses can sometimes be misjudged because its an interview.


If that's how they treat their favorites, it's no wonder they killed off Onyxx the way they did huh ? Well, the writers are humans just like us I guess lol



> If you recall in "Mercury Rising" Hellion was trying to get her to be a "better" in the sense that killing isn't the answer. Plus when Laura went berserk in the bath room, it was really Surge's fault not Hellions. And during Messiah Complex he was actually trying to get Surge to hold back on the Purifiers...then he got shanked by Deathstrike. Really the last comment that really came off as arrogant was him comment to the waitress in X-Force but he got hit by the Karma train and was knocked out by the spiked drink.


 Regretablly, what Hellion achieved went down the toilet once Cyclops made her a member of X-Force. She'll need to relearn (or remember, if you will) that killing is not the answer. And I don't think he'll be around to help with that.

And really, if a woman tried to make a move on you and you know your love interest is nearby, you brush her off at ftl speeds. What happened with Surge was not his doing, but he should have known better. 

By the by, other comment that came off as arrogant was the one where he told Noriko to STFU & GTFO when she came to the mansion for the first time. Yeah, he grew up since then, but it shows you how he can act at his absolute worst. When no one's watching.



> In his defense he was referring to the Sapien League, who just tried to blow him up with the Legacy Virus. So a comment like that shouldn't be take too seriously. I mean put yourself in his position, plus he wanted to go help Laura.


 Still, he could have picked a better option y'know. Laura's reaction to his choice of words would have been interesting, to say the least, considering that to her, "animal" is the ultimate insult.



> Hellion's far from perfect, and he's got a ton of growing to do but he's a good person at heart. He's got a great potential as a character and he's not a one dimensional character, even though a lot of people think he's one dimensional. I'm eagerly awaiting his Arc in Legacy this fall/winter. Carey will do amazing things with him


We'll see. either they'll redeem him or they'll set him up as the Magneto for the New X-Men. If that happens, the ship will sink.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 12, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> If that's how they treat their favorites, it's no wonder they killed off Onyxx the way they did huh ? Well, the writers are humans just like us I guess lol



Think about this way...if they didn't like Hellion...he'd be dead by now lol



The Wanderer said:


> Regretablly, what Hellion achieved went down the toilet once Cyclops made her a member of X-Force. She'll need to relearn (or remember, if you will) that killing is not the answer. And I don't think he'll be around to help with that.



I believe TV Tropes says it best: _It's not so much a Ship Tease  anymore as it is an actual near-canon pairing. Laura's presence brings a new perspective into his life, leading to a very notable deflating of his ego, while Laura becomes less robotic and begins to experience more complex emotion. Too bad Cyclops put Laura in X-force, thus making her backslide on all her personal progress to becoming less like a soldier, while Julian became a total emo boy and potentially a future Well Intentioned Extremist. Thanks, Scott. _



The Wanderer said:


> And really, if a woman tried to make a move on you and you know your love interest is nearby, you brush her off at ftl speeds. What happened with Surge was not his doing, but he should have known better.



He had no idea Surge was going to kiss him. Hell they barely got along at that point. It was totally Surge's fault, Hellion was much a victim as X-23.



The Wanderer said:


> By the by, other comment that came off as arrogant was the one where he told Noriko to STFU & GTFO when she came to the mansion for the first time. Yeah, he grew up since then, but it shows you how he can act at his absolute worst. When no one's watching.



Indeed. That's was a LOOONG time ago, but yeah he still has his jerkass moments.



The Wanderer said:


> Still, he could have picked a better option y'know. Laura's reaction to his choice of words would have been interesting, to say the least, considering that to her, "animal" is the ultimate insult.



Maybe, but how would he know that to X-23 "animal" is the ultmiate insult. But maybe he should just stick to using Flatscan lol



The Wanderer said:


> We'll see. either they'll redeem him or they'll set him up as the Magneto for the New X-Men. If that happens, the ship will sink.



Hellion's gunna stay a good guy, its Elixir they need to watch out for


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 12, 2010)

> Think about this way...if they didn't like Hellion...he'd be dead by now lol


 Yeah. You're right. I won't push my luck then lol




> I believe TV Tropes says it best: _It's not so much a Ship Tease anymore as it is an actual near-canon pairing. Laura's presence brings a new perspective into his life, leading to a very notable deflating of his ego, while Laura becomes less robotic and begins to experience more complex emotion. Too bad Cyclops put Laura in X-force, thus making her backslide on all her personal progress to becoming less like a soldier, while Julian became a total emo boy and potentially a future Well Intentioned Extremist. Thanks, Scott. _


Right now, near-canon is not good enough. Second Coming is about to end, and then Laura will go to New York for her ongoing. If nothing happens before that, it'll be a good long while before they actually become a couple, if not forgotten.



> He had no idea Surge was going to kiss him. Hell they barely got along at that point. It was totally Surge's fault, Hellion was much a victim as X-23.


I'll give you that. He actually felt bad about the whole situation and got beat up by Prodigy for it. That last bit left a bitter aftertaste.



> Indeed. That's was a LOOONG time ago, but yeah he still has his jerkass moments.


Yeah. Still, we should stay on guard in case character derailment happens. 




> Maybe, but how would he know that to X-23 "animal" is the ultmiate insult. But maybe he should just stick to using Flatscan lol


He won't. He'll use the word again when she's around and then we can sit down and watch the fireworks. lol




> Hellion's gunna stay a good guy, its Elixir they need to watch out for


 Want to make a bet ?  




If something is clear to me is that right now, Laura is too good to hang with the New X-Men, both in her prowess as a combatant and her popularity with the fans.
She doesn't get one-shotted during the first moments of a battle (Sorry Helion) nor she asks for help moments after appearing as reinforcement (Hey Surge). And she's the only one of the new characters who can hold her ground in popularity contests, and the first of the group to get an ongoing. If she stays around them for too long she'll be dragged down. And we can't have that. 

Liu making her move to NY could be good if that means she gets to get acquainted with some non-fodder heroes. With Wolverine in hell, I would not put it past Laura to ask the "New" New Avengers for help if they're properly introduced, and she really is at her wits' end. And if they're not, these Avengers are not the kind to let one of their own to rot in literal hell. It'd be a good opportunity to make herself a name in the Big Leagues.

And once again I think Spider-Man could be a good influence for her. We know she thinks he's crazy (lol), buf if you think about it, Pete and Logan did not have the best first impressions of each other back in the day. 

Today however, Spidey's not only Logan's closest ally in NY, and a friend, though they'll never admit it, he was the only one invited to his birthday bar fight (Nightcrawler, eat your heart out lol). Who's to say they could not go down the same road ? Unlike Wolverine, she actually might listen to Spidey when the "killing your enemies" issue arises.

While with Wolverine the situation is always like

Spidey: Killing is not the what we do
Wolvie: Stfu kid lol
Spidey: *Facepalms*

With Laura could go

Spidey: Killing is not the what we do
X-23: Why ?
Spidey: *Explains*

Besides if Marvel is pushing both Wolvie and Spidey as their answer to DC's "World's Finest", it would not be far fetched to see those Peter and Laura in a crime-fighting alliance, if only to bring Webs and Wolvie closer as allies. Something similar is going to happen with Batman and Supergirl, and with "Hawkeye and Mockingbird" as their answer to "Green Arrow and Black Cannary" well... you know.


----------



## shit (Jun 12, 2010)

holy crap
discussion


----------



## Slice (Jun 12, 2010)

Lots of talk about X-Kids, i Like that 

I really hope they dont fuck up the X-23 (mini?) (ongoing?). Althought i would prefer her to not be entwined in the New Avengers stuff. It should primary be focused on re-learning stuff she had no time to get used to because she was involved with X-Force.
I'm thinking about things like the "day off" she spent with Mercury in the city.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah.

I'm officially weirded out now.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 12, 2010)

X-23 will have an ongoing. The book will need our full support.

And if X-23 want to be an A-List character, she has to get involved in Avengers's stuff, as a way to get closer to Logan. Being on your own gets you so far nowadays.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 13, 2010)

If  i recall correctly X-23's new ongoing is gunna not be just set in NYC, i think Liu's gunna have her travel around a bit. Meet new people, interact with some old friends and so on. 

As for X-23's relation to the NXM, she's their Wolverine. She can be in multiple teams, have solo adventures and so on. Its in her genetics. 

As for Hellion and X-23, i have no clue if Liu will touch on it all. She seems to get the character and respects continuity so who knows maybe Hellion will show up in her ongoing once and a while. Kyle & Yost set them up for a reason, we'll just have to wait and see how it plays out. 

Also on the Elixir point, in NXM they stated that Elixir could become the next Magneto and i in Kyle and Yost said in their latest X-Position that Elixir could become a powerful bad guy if things keep going.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 13, 2010)

Is X force any good I'm not feeling the art and I'm almost finished with New X men


----------



## Slice (Jun 13, 2010)

It has its ups and downs but most times its enjoyable - also some character developments and a lot of their actions tie directly into the "Second Coming" storyline and its predecessor.




The Wanderer said:


> And if X-23 want to be an A-List character, she has to get involved in Avengers's stuff, as a way to get closer to Logan. Being on your own gets you so far nowadays.



Doesnt need to be an A-lister to be awesome - look what too much spotlight did to Deadpool 




The Big G said:


> If  i recall correctly X-23's new ongoing is gunna not be just set in NYC, i think Liu's gunna have her travel around a bit. Meet new people, interact with some old friends and so on.
> 
> As for X-23's relation to the NXM, she's their Wolverine. She can be in multiple teams, have solo adventures and so on. Its in her genetics.



This seems like the best way to handle things to me.  To me she's a teenage girl first and a killing machine second. And we allready have enough characters that chop first and ask later.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2010)

If Laura's going back to new york then she's got explanation to do to NYX kids.


*Spoiler*: _For fuck's sake, seriously?_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 13, 2010)

Ugh.

Art.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 13, 2010)

The Big G said:
			
		

> If i recall correctly X-23's new ongoing is gunna not be just set in NYC, i think Liu's gunna have her travel around a bit. Meet new people, interact with some old friends and so on.


 
I hope that by new people Marjorie doesn't mean "Original Characters" only . But here's the answer for those of you interested.



			
				Marjorie Liu said:
			
		

> Laura is getting out of San Francisco. She's cutting ties, learning how to be herself - exploring what it means to be herself, whoever that girl might be. That can't be done around all the people (say, the X-Men), who might drag her back into her old familiar patterns of fight and obey. So yes, she'll be hitting the road, traveling. She might go around the world. She might spend some time in New York City. We'll see. The point is, though, nothing is holding her back. She can go anywhere now. Be anyone.


 Source:

I'd say that X-Men (sans Logan) might not have a considerable part in the book



> As for X-23's relation to the NXM, she's their Wolverine. She can be in multiple teams, have solo adventures and so on. Its in her genetics.


If she's their Wolverine, she should create partnership relationships above and beyond the X-Men. She could learn something from them.





> As for Hellion and X-23, i have no clue if Liu will touch on it all. She seems to get the character and respects continuity so who knows maybe Hellion will show up in her ongoing once and a while. Kyle & Yost set them up for a reason, we'll just have to wait and see how it plays out.


Maybe he will. Maybe he won't. As you say, we'll have to wait and see. If you ask me though he has unfinsihed business with Sofia Mantega.



> Also on the Elixir point, in NXM they stated that Elixir could become the next Magneto and i in Kyle and Yost said in their latest X-Position that Elixir could become a powerful bad guy if things keep going.


At his best, Elixir will remain a good guy. At his worst he'll die if the writers can't write him properly during crossovers (walls, lack of control of his powers, etc).


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2010)

A mainstream accepted living walking totally screwable blond excuse to have all of your characters be traped in feign drama as they get their guts ripped hearts rendered and limbs blown off without actually having to kill them?

Shit, I would never let that go


----------



## The Big G (Jun 13, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> If Laura's going back to new york then she's got explanation to do to NYX kids.



I think Liu did mention we would see the NYX kids again, though personally i'd take the NXM or the NYX if i was Laura, Kiden was cool but to quote Bardock for DBZ Abridged "The others were kinda bland" 



The Wanderer said:


> I hope that by new people Marjorie doesn't mean "Original Characters" only .



I agree. OCs can be a dangerous thing. But with comics adding new characters to the mix is an inevitable thing. 



> I'd say that X-Men (sans Logan) might not have a considerable part in the book. If she's their Wolverine, she should create partnership relationships above and beyond the X-Men. She could learn something from them.


 
I think X-23 should meet X-Man and have an adventure with him. Both were created to be weapons, so Nate might be able to give Laura some advice on finding her own path. Personally,aside being X-Force, i think Laura grew a lot during this current stay with the X-Men. She created some strong bonds with characters like Mercury, Dust, Hellion and there were some times where it seemed like was taking steps forward despite being on X-Force. Personally my hope is that her ongoing will focus on her and her solo adventures, but at the same time we might see her in Uncanny or better yet Legacy. I think Mike Carey could pen a great X-23. 



> Maybe he will. Maybe he won't. As you say, we'll have to wait and see. If you ask me though he has unfinsihed business with Sofia Mantega.



Ahh Wind Dancer. Personally i think that ship has sunk. Though i do think the two need some closure so they can both move on with their lives in a healthy manner. Last thing wee need is to see Hellion sit on a Sentinel's head and agnst about how Emma tripped out as a mentor, Tag dying, Sofia leaving, and his growing obsession with Laura. Though i do admit that said scene was a nice little view into his head. 



> At his best, Elixir will remain a good guy. At his worst he'll die if the writers can't write him properly during crossovers (walls, lack of control of his powers, etc).



Guess we'll have to see what happens


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 13, 2010)

> I think Liu did mention we would see the NYX kids again, though personally i'd take the NXM or the NYX if i was Laura, Kiden was cool but to quote Bardock for DBZ Abridged "The others were kinda bland"





> I agree. OCs can be a dangerous thing. But with comics adding new characters to the mix is an inevitable thing.


But you ave to take into account that there are OC as part of the supporting cast (See how in Red Robin we were introduced to a new police officer as a replacement of Harper, sort of) and new characters that will interact with the main chaarcters on equal terms. The first kind are welcome, the second kind are prone to become self inserts or Marty Stus, and you go DIAF.




> I think X-23 should meet X-Man and have an adventure with him. Both were created to be weapons, so Nate might be able to give Laura some advice on finding her own path. Personally,aside being X-Force, i think Laura grew a lot during this current stay with the X-Men. She created some strong bonds with characters like Mercury, Dust, Hellion and there were some times where it seemed like was taking steps forward despite being on X-Force. Personally my hope is that her ongoing will focus on her and her solo adventures, but at the same time we might see her in Uncanny or better yet Legacy. I think Mike Carey could pen a great X-23.


Well, we agree that she needs to establish, solidify and mend relationships. Wolvie would approve.





> Ahh Wind Dancer. Personally i think that ship has sunk. Though i do think the two need some closure so they can both move on with their lives in a healthy manner. Last thing wee need is to see Hellion sit on a Sentinel's head and agnst about how Emma tripped out as a mentor, Tag dying, Sofia leaving, and his growing obsession with Laura. Though i do admit that said scene was a nice little view into his head.


We're in for a similar angst scene after Second Coming at least. I bet one toenail that the first part of his Legacy arc will be full blown wangst.



> Guess we'll have to see what happens


As I said before ... Wanna bet ? 


One little detail Marjorie Liu forgot is that Kimura and the Facility  are still out there. And the former promised she ewas going after Megan.

If Laura wants to ber her own person, she has to take care of the  elements that will mess her efforts up big time. Last time she tried to be  with her own family, she cut off her hand and got away breaking a cold  sweat. Right now THAT is holding her back, or at least is an obstacle  that needs to be overcome ...  Eventually.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 13, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> But you ave to take into account that there are OC as part of the supporting cast (See how in Red Robin we were introduced to a new police officer as a replacement of Harper, sort of) and new characters that will interact with the main chaarcters on equal terms. The first kind are welcome, the second kind are prone to become self inserts or Marty Stus, and you go DIAF.



True...very true




> Well, we agree that she needs to establish, solidify and mend relationships. Wolvie would approve.



 Indeed. Wolvie would agree!




> We're in for a similar angst scene after Second Coming at least. I bet one toenail that the first part of his Legacy arc will be full blown wangst.



I know, that's why part of me was miffed that his hands got blown up. Because it made it pretty clear that his future arc will be him dealing with his lack of hands...but i have faith in Carey that he will move his character forward. In my dialogues with Carey via Facebook, it seems that he likes Hellion is planning good things for him.



> As I said before ... Wanna bet ?



What would you be will to wager? 



> One little detail Marjorie Liu forgot is that Kimura and the Facility  are still out there. And the former promised she ewas going after Megan.



Megan wasn't the only one on Kimura's hit list, Hellion was #2 on the list.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 13, 2010)

X-Man & X-23?


----------



## The Big G (Jun 13, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> X-Man & X-23?



Two many X's for you? 

I just thought Nate might be a good teacher/mentor for Laura. I mean he was created by AoA Sinister to kill Apoc, while Laura was created to kill...people. He might be a good influence on her. Plus she can introduce him to Hope...cuz we all know he likes red heads


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 13, 2010)

I never saw Nate as the type to pursue _that_ kind of relationships. Then again I don't follow him.

@The Big G: But the thing with Megan is that she's not protected by the X-Men, unlike Hellion. I would not put it past Kimura to go for the family first, Megan and Debbie would go down without making much noise and she could taunt Laura afterwards, just to spite her. What worries me is that Laura didn't get the part of the message where Kimura threatened the family. Morales cut her off seconds before that.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 13, 2010)

fapfapfap... O wait I have no arms


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 13, 2010)

X-Man's relationships, eh?

He was going after Madelyne Pryor.

Who's a clone of 616 Jean Grey.

And Cable's mother.

. . . Yeah. Go and process that.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 13, 2010)

So, technically, he went after a clone of his mother. Oedipus' Complex much ? Should I go get the brain bleach ?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's more:

Nate Grey is the genetic offspring of AoA Scott Summers and Jean Grey.

Cable is the son of 616 Scott Summers and Madelyne Pryor - a clone of 616 Jean Grey.

And Nate and Madelyne went after one another.

So Nate is hooking up with a alternate-clone of his genetic mother.

How the two and Jean Grey managed to pass any awkwardness at that when the three of them met, is beyond, BEYOND me.

Not to mention, how Cable doesn't get sick at the thought. . .


----------



## The Big G (Jun 13, 2010)

Hellion said:


> fapfapfap... O wait I have no arms



Thats what TK is for my friend.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 13, 2010)

@CBG: Will definately get the brain bleach. And I stand corrected, but how. _How_.

@The Big G: But how can he use TK if he has no hands ? 8D


----------



## Slice (Jun 13, 2010)

Since when were hands required to use TK?


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 13, 2010)

Hellion is a special case. He always relied on his hands to channel his TK.


----------



## Slice (Jun 13, 2010)

Then now would be the perfect point to get rid of this flaw in his TK usage


----------



## The Big G (Jun 13, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> Hellion is a special case. He always relied on his hands to channel his TK.



Looks like he'll have to master the mind over wang TK technique


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2010)

I think the X-23 squad would be an outstanding group of sidekicks to the X-Man.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 13, 2010)

So Wiki (I know) says Spider-Man and X-Man established, and I quote, a "firm friendship". Does it mean that they had more than a few teamups ? Was such a thing affected by OMD ? You think this has the potential, if properly handled to develop into a relationship similar to that shared by Logan and Pete ?

This can't be a coincidence lol


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2010)

He wasn't on this dimension when he made the deal so... I guess?


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 13, 2010)

Then that means Peter will have an easier time when he moves to San Fran. If the writers remember, that is.+

"We're the X-Men" can't arrive soon enough.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 13, 2010)

I made a detail in my X-Man story pitch.

But, I really doubt editors and Spidey-writers would allow it.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 13, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I made a detail in my X-Man story pitch.
> 
> But, I really doubt editors and Spidey-writers would allow it.



Please tell me your pitch


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll have to second Big G's petition.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 13, 2010)

TK fapping sounds epic.  I finally read the X-23 oneshot, and aside from the art I liked it.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 13, 2010)

TK fapping ? Are you crazy ? Knowing Hellion, he'll rip his bub off while trying. And I bet he loves his bub too much to let such a disgrace happen. lol


----------



## The Big G (Jun 14, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> TK fapping ? Are you crazy ? Knowing Hellion, he'll rip his bub off while trying. And I bet he loves his bub too much to let such a disgrace happen. lol



Knowing Hellion...he'll ask X-23 to do it for him as a joke...and X-23 being X-23 will comply.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 14, 2010)

Considering her past as a prostitute, Hellion making such a request will not received well by Laura. She'll snikt his bub instead, that'd be more messier. lol


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2010)

I just remembered, how horrible masturbation must be for the wolverine children.
I mean, with Laura always regenerating down there, and daken having on of those claws in the palm of his hands.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 14, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I just remembered, how horrible masturbation must be for the wolverine children.
> I mean, with Laura always regenerating down there, and daken having on of those claws in the palm of his hands.



Yeah I just realized that Laura is a perpetual virgin...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2010)

My original X-Man pitch is somewhere in the X-Man/Nate Grey thread. All in point form.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 16, 2010)

> Marvel is thrilled to present the all-new Marvel's Greatest Comics imprint, which focuses on some of Marvel's most highly-praised series. New printings of these exciting issues launch this month, and will cost only one dollar each! While inviting new readers to experience some of the hottest-selling Marvel collected editions, this innovative venture will also provide retailers with low-cost first chapters to entice customers.
> 
> NEW X-MEN #114 is this week's Marvel's Greatest Comics release! In honor of this dramatic event, NEW X-MEN #115 will be available for free on Marvel Digital Comics Unlimited.



Such cheek!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

Reprint the out-of-print omnibuses, and I'll shop, Marvel.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 17, 2010)

Frankencastle/Daken crossover next. Shit will be awesome. I stopped reading Punisher after Daken killed him. Should I continue?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 17, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Such cheek!


Fucking Marvel.  That is just mean.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 17, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Reprint the out-of-print omnibuses, and I'll shop, Marvel.



This is one of the few Omnibuses that I will probably ever want to buy without hesitation.  I'm thinking of just buying the trades since they're much easier to find.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 17, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Frankencastle/Daken crossover next. Shit will be awesome. I stopped reading Punisher after Daken killed him. Should I continue?



YES
YES
YES
YES
YES
YES
YES
YES
FrankenCastle is one of the best Marvel titles.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2010)

Parallax said:


> This is one of the few Omnibuses that I will probably ever want to buy without hesitation.  I'm thinking of just buying the trades since they're much easier to find.



I hate omnibuses.

There's so many more Omnibuses than Absolutes (e.g. Vol. 1, 2, 3, etc.) but they don't stay in print very long.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah I tend not to like them very much.  I was gonna buy the 2 Bendis/Maleev DD Omnibuses but I know this place that has all the out of print GN's for a cheap price so I'll collect it that way.  I'll probably end up doing the same with New Xmen.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 18, 2010)

The Big G said:


> Yeah I just realized that Laura is a perpetual virgin...



That explains her popularity in new york


----------



## Taleran (Jun 18, 2010)

I prefer Omnibuses because they aren't blown up and therefore easier to shelve / read than Absolutes.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok I love second coming.  Seeing Colossus actually getting damaged kinda blew my fanboy mind


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2010)

Though, Absolutes do come with sweet extras (save for Black Dossier), along with that blown-up art and slipcase.

Though, I wish they were more attentive to the art-change. Absolute Kingdom Come's art is so grainy. They were lazy there.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Ok I love second coming.  Seeing Colossus actually getting damaged kinda blew my fanboy mind



i know i saw it roused a genuine "Holy Shit!"



*Spoiler*: __ 



Magneto is so going to be the one to die


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2010)

In general I don't like Omnibuses or Absolutes, the extras are neat but I usually don't care for them


----------



## The Big G (Jun 18, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i know i saw it roused a genuine "Holy Shit!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mags has plane ticket to mumbai after Second Coming in Legacy with Rogue..he's not going anywhere


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2010)

It's nightcrawler... On account of you know. Having already died.

If someone else has to die it'll either be in X-Force (CABLE!) or one of the kids. Kids are always fair game.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> It's nightcrawler... On account of you know. Having already died.
> 
> If someone else has to die it'll either be in X-Force (CABLE!) or one of the kids. Kids are always fair game.



Yeah Cable's a given

And I'm surprised that no NXM has died yet. Sure Hellion's going to have a hard time wiping his ass and jerking off but other than the NXM haven't been dealt a fatal blow.

I think Match might bite in the next issue or so lol


----------



## Hellion (Jun 20, 2010)

Craig and Kyle have killed enough NXM in thier life time lol


----------



## The Big G (Jun 20, 2010)

Hellion said:


> Craig and Kyle have killed enough NXM in thier life time lol



One more for their big send off


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2010)

Because there's still too much mutants!


----------



## Deviate (Jun 20, 2010)

The total count of mutants must be down to 150 by now. 150, hmm, like Pokemon. 

Hope can be # 151, Mew.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2010)

Actually, with the extra mutant that pops once in a while that "just happened to be under the radar" I wouldn't be surprised if they weren't still well over the two hundred.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 20, 2010)

Cerebro/a can't be wrong .

Also I so didn't read the ghost box books; My guestion is what the hell do those things do


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2010)

They enable universal parahopping I think. Alternate realities and stuff.

It involves dimensional crap. I hate dimensional crap


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

It's Ellis. Expect dimensional crap.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sabertooth is back


----------



## Id (Jun 23, 2010)

Legion looks like a hobo.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2010)

The best hobo


----------



## Slice (Jun 23, 2010)

With his powerset you are allowed to look however the fuck you want


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2010)

Specially since looking however the fuck you want is one of his powers.


----------



## superbatman86 (Jun 24, 2010)

The Big G said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sabertooth is back


Thank God.Bout time


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah. Loeb's writing of him fucking sucked.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 24, 2010)

*!*



superbatman86 said:


> Thank God.Bout time




*Spoiler*: __ 



IT WAS ONLY A DREAM!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2010)

Greg Land is on X-Men Legacy this week


----------



## The Big G (Jun 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Greg Land is on X-Men Legacy this week



Yeah  

Land blows


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2010)

I mean it's not news but I was so excited I forgot about it


----------



## Deviate (Jun 24, 2010)

They should just stick Land with Loeb on Ultimate X. So then I _really_ won't want to read it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2010)

Liefield and Loeb --

Wait. Onslaught Returns.

Oi. . .


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2010)

Did he now? huh


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah. It actually happened.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2010)

Actually actually happened or is this something like the first time it happened about which no one talk anymore about?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2010)

Former of the two.

Among us, only moe, much as he hates it and both writer and artist, is grateful to it for reintroducing Heroes Reborn Bucky.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 25, 2010)

Deviate said:


> They should just stick Land with Loeb on Ultimate X. So then I _really_ won't want to read it.



Are you really tempted by Cho's art? Well dont worry it looks horrible in Ultimates.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 25, 2010)

Hmm? What does Cho have to do with my comment?


----------



## shit (Jun 25, 2010)

Cho's on Ultimates, I thought.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 26, 2010)

Deviate said:


> Hmm? What does Cho have to do with my comment?



You said they should stick a shitty artist on ultimates so you really dont want to read it. Which makes it sound like you sorta want to read it for a nonshitty artist.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2010)

It looks nice, but good heck, the story and the writing ruins it.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 26, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> You said they should stick a shitty artist on ultimates so you really dont want to read it. Which makes it sound like you sorta want to read it for a nonshitty artist.



Ah I see now. No, I was just ranting. I'd still feel pain reading anything by Loeb, even if it was drawn by Michelangelo.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow legacy, that was, well, I suppose ... all quite according to plan.

Congratulations I guess.


I think it would have gone better if they hadn't disclosed how the X-Force intended to shut down the Nimrods.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

I thought Magneto would get that spotlight moment.

Only a few panels' worth. Oh well.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah  I guess an epic battle between the raging master of magnetism and the wrath of the nimrod army isn't something you find alot in porn magazines.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 4, 2010)

Death of Dracula was much better than I could have considered it being I'm actually kinda intrigued to this Vampire X-Men thing


----------



## Castiel (Jul 5, 2010)

Also the art was cool


----------



## Id (Jul 5, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Liefield and Loeb --
> 
> Wait. Onslaught Returns.
> 
> Oi. . .



God....such crap.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2010)

please


For the professor's sake.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2010)

It does not exist.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2010)

Gentlemen, summon ourselves a war council
We got a Dracula problem


DAMN FUCKING STRAIGHT


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 9, 2010)

X-men 01

Pretty awesome i gotta say


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2010)

Namor Vs Vampire Mermaids get.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 16, 2010)

I can't remember if we have an X-Force thread (and too lazy to search).

X-Force - Sex & Violence - 01 = Awesome


----------



## Id (Jul 16, 2010)

X-Men #01 is kool, bcuz Nate Grey will be in it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2010)

That global map had the weirdest atlas I've ever seen.

Is japan in western russia now?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 16, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> That global map had the weirdest atlas I've ever seen.
> 
> Is japan in western russia now?



Yes. Didn't you hear? We picked up and ran away from Kim Jong Il.




Id said:


> X-Men #01 is kool, bcuz Nate Grey will be in it.


I look forward to Nate Grey bitchslapping vampires around. :33


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 16, 2010)

Deviate said:


> I can't remember if we have an X-Force thread (and too lazy to search).
> 
> X-Force - Sex & Violence - 01 = Awesome



What this man said


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2010)

X-Force S&V is everything I want to see more of in comics.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2010)

shit said:


> X-Force S&V is everything I want to see more of in comics.



X-Force Sex and Violence is everything I want to see more of in a comic called "Sex and Violence"

Also, chalk up another win for Wolverine's penis.


----------



## Slice (Jul 16, 2010)

Best thing about S&V was the art but the rest was great too - I really liked that issue.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2010)

I thought it would be shit, but since all of you are liking it I might check it out.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 17, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I thought it would be shit, but since all of you are liking it I might check it out.



How could you think something staring Domino and Wolvie called "Sex and Violence" would be shit?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2010)

Putting The Hand against The Assassin's Guild was nice.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2010)

"What's the Hand?"
"Shut up, Foley. "


----------



## Agent (Jul 18, 2010)

For some reason I don't see bright days ahead for Domino.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2010)

Heroic age was awesome. Had a big girl molly in it. She's growing fast.


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Heroic age was awesome. Had a big girl molly in it. She's growing fast.



I actually liked that more than Second Coming #2


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2010)

I think it's the real closer.

I enjoyed second coming, but it did not felt like the "it was all leading up to this" moment untill that.

I think the mutants deserve their heroic age so much harder than anyone else in the marvel universe.

Of course that's gonna make up for some hard writing. They've been at the racism thing for so long now, having beaten that is gonna need a good angle to make X-men work differently from Avengers.

For example, has proposition X been repealed yet?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 19, 2010)

so who the fuck are storm and beast to be wagging their fingers?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2010)

Why Beast is the guy that would turn into an albino overlord of evil fury that would end the world in acpocalyptic matter after doing drugs because he can't handle what Scott can and Storm is the Queen of the most Mary Suetopian country of the world who has just come out of a little something known as Doom War but is now on the other side of the planet in San Francisco lecturing Summers in "responsability" and "Good Leadership".
He's also the only trained medical doctor of the entire island.
Prodigy and Foley aside.

There's only four people in the universe who could have lectured Scott in his loss of way, one of those is dead with a robot arm through the chest, the other one is dead with a robot arm instead of anything, and the last two are Emma Frost and Wolverine.
And he chose not to.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 21, 2010)

For you X-Fans/Football fans, on CBR i've created a Fantasy Football League. We have  a few spots left, so if you guys wanna register over there and sign up for my league that would be awesome!


----------



## Agent (Jul 21, 2010)

The Big G said:


> For you X-Fans/Football fans, on CBR i've created a Fantasy Football League. We have  a few spots left, so if you guys wanna register over there and sign up for my league that would be awesome!



What does that have to do with being an X-fan?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 21, 2010)

Sweet Prince said:


> What does that have to do with being an X-fan?



Perhaps he likes the people who frequent this thread and wants them to join his fantasy league


----------



## The Big G (Jul 21, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Perhaps he likes the people who frequent this thread and wants them to join his fantasy league



Quite so Chaos Ghost 

Just thought there might be some people who might be interested....



Also at the end of X-Factor Shatterstar asks a very pregnant Rhane if she wants to join him and Rictor for a threesome....


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 21, 2010)

The Big G said:


> Quite so Chaos Ghost
> 
> Just thought there might be some people who might be interested....
> 
> ...



I'd sign up, but I'm already in like 5 leagues already, once of which im running

Also, I'd do pregnant Rhane


----------



## The Big G (Jul 21, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'd sign up, but I'm already in like 5 leagues already, once of which im running
> 
> Also, I'd do pregnant Rhane



No worries. One can only work so many fantasy leagues! My max is 3...5 must be gnarly! 

I too would do a preggo Rhane


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

No furries thank you, what are you people, cubey?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2010)

I did a doubletake when I read that an X-Man was being awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom.

Seriously. I ain't kidding.


----------



## Agent (Jul 22, 2010)

I think it's before Dark Reign.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 22, 2010)

Sweet Prince said:


> I replied to a post on the first page thinking it was a nice post.



Oh, I thought you meant the whole "Cyclops" getting a medal was before Dark Reign, that's why I was  lol. The bad is all mine good sir


----------



## Agent (Jul 22, 2010)

Sweet Prince said:


> I replied to a post on the first page thinking it was a nice post.


I meant new post instead of nice post too. Man what's wrong with me? ;/


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2010)

I do not recognize Nega DeadPool, 


What's that poster for? Asides beauty in art?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2010)

Also, professor and longshot are in nineties mode for some reason while mcCoy looks like he's picking boogers


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2010)

Thats Phantomex Ban


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Phantomex is at Warren's left.

I mean the black and white deapool at warren's right.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2010)

I think you have your left and rights mixed up.

I think its just a new costume for X Force either way.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2010)

I did say "warren's " 


Anyway I'm more intrigued by Mr Sisnister being a man again, Charles a cripple (really, aren't we over this?) and Longshot's (or is that shatterstar?) weird look.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2010)

Phantomex is at Angel's right.
Pool is at left.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 23, 2010)

So so awesome

Dat Poster


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Phantomex is at Angel's right.
> Pool is at left.





Comunication barrier.

He's turned to us, so therefore our left is his right.
At his right, there's wade



Also, who's that chick next to Longshot/shatterstar/whatever?

It's not cecil, she's right there


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 23, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Phantomex is at Angel's right.
> Pool is at left.



No, that's _your _ right and _your_ left

He's not facing the same way as you, so his left would be Fantomex and his right would be Pool.

Also. wtf is this for?

EDIT: Daken's looked like Iron Fist at first glance


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 23, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Comunication barrier.
> 
> He's turned to us, so therefore our left is his right.
> At his right, there's wade
> ...



Danger the fem-ultron thing


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2010)

I thought that, but that doesn't look like her at all

Wait, you say ultron?
Oh shit 



Then again, she does look alot more shi-ar like...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 23, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> *I thought that, but that doesn't look like her at all*
> 
> Wait, you say ultron?
> Oh shit
> ...



Artistic interpretation


----------



## Deviate (Jul 23, 2010)

Um, since when did Daken dress like that.

*Mr.* Sinister is looking awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2010)

He's also looking very butch for some reason.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 23, 2010)

Deviate said:


> Um, since when did Daken dress like that.



That's his new costume....yeah

When i first saw this this morning I thought Hellion was Blindfold for a second


----------



## Agent (Jul 23, 2010)

I bet this is a connecting variant cover for all the X-books. Just like how they had for the Avengers before.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm sure no one read this (and no one should). There was a one shot two weeks ago called X-Woman. It's written by Chris Claremont and drawn by Milo Manara.

Instead of telling you what's 'different' about the book I'll just post the last page.



Didn't bother to read any part of this book, as I don't usually bother to read doujinshi.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2010)

I tried to read it. Got bored after six pages to a point where I could not physically read anymore


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2010)

so it seems rahne will be declining longshot's kind invitation


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2010)

and that wasn't danger's new design after all


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome Poster.  Fantom and Pool look good.  The lack of Prodigy and Hellion and the Cuckoos make me sad.  Very awesome poster.  Daken looks utterly terribletastic.  If mystique is by sabretooth, who is next to shatterstar?  Danger, you say?  Curiouser and curiouser.  Illyana next to pixie behind x-23?  Cyclops is still a pimp.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2010)

It's not danger
It's one of the five lights

Also






<3


----------



## Slice (Jul 30, 2010)

So Hope seems to be the trigger to the complete X-gene activation.

I'm curious where this will lead. And i'm also curious what the new girl can do - apart from flying and having blue skin.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 31, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Awesome Poster.  Fantom and Pool look good.  The lack of Prodigy and Hellion and the Cuckoos make me sad.  Very awesome poster.



Actually the dude with the long hair to the right of Rogue is Hellion...bastard needs to get his hair cut again


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> On one hand, yes, on another, now you can fantasize about lauraXhellionXlauraXlauraXlauraXlauraXlaura



still has truthfull as the day I first said it


----------



## The Big G (Aug 2, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> still has truthfull as the day I first said it



Hellion and his harem of X-23 and her clones...i can dig it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> It's not danger
> It's one of the five lights
> 
> Also
> ...



The only thing that made the issue for me.


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2010)

I liked it as a whole.

If handled well this direction has a lot of potential.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 5, 2010)

X-women was good Claremont still manages to tell good stories when hes not contradicting himself in all his Forever books.
I probably won't be getting Generation X since that ties out of how horrible Uncanny is currently. Its sad that the only X-books on my pull are Uncanny X-force, X-men Legacy, and maybe the new X-men vol and X-23.

If only every writer cared about the history of the franchise like Carey does.


----------



## Agent (Aug 5, 2010)

X-Women??


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 5, 2010)

also, new deadpool is in fact Mimepool


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 12, 2010)

i love the new  adjectiveless book. i thought it was gonna suck but it feels so old school and in the good way


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2010)

X-Force Sex and Violence 2:

It still lives up to its name - and its refreshing to see how dangerous Wolverine is when he lets loose.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2010)

Reading the story is like watching a movie.

Not sure how I feel about that, good or bad. . .


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 19, 2010)

the second light is a latino speedster whose name is spanish for, well, Speed, which if it wasn't unoriginal enough, it's also the name of the young avenger's speedster.
So he's made a terrible impression with me. Boring bland and unoriginal


----------



## shit (Aug 19, 2010)

Uncanny X-Force? wat the shit


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 20, 2010)

Uncanny X-Men was. . . trying. . . to look at.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 20, 2010)

Does anyone here actually enjoy the new look for Dracula?


----------



## Thor (Aug 20, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Does anyone here actually enjoy the new look for Dracula?



I don't mind it. I just didn't see a reason for the drastic change.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Does anyone here actually enjoy the new look for Dracula?



Eeeeh. After all the twilight bullshit I'm up to here with vampire fatigue, but the old dracula look felt better to me for the exact same reason


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 24, 2010)

I officially cannot stand Matt Fraction anymore on Uncanny X-men. 527 is literally the worst issue of his entire run.
How many times did Emma say darling?
Wolverine and Scott have a discussion because?
How many times do we have to undermine the rest of the X-men to make Scott look cool?
How many times has he messed up a mutants powers?(lol at Cece Reyes not having mental shields and Psylocke being capable of forcing to do something she doesn't want to do)

Its a shame he can write an interesting Iron Man but manage to fail on such a scale with the X-men. Not understanding anyone's powers, creating problems that are in retrospect easily able to be fixed,Cyclops fanaticism, and the complete and utter disregard he seems to have for Prof X and Kitty(why bring her back at all and get her fans worked up if you are going to crap all over her return by undermining it with a stupid plot point like that. 
I can imagine Whedon laughing his ass off at this development with Kitty after Fraction claims he got his approval to bring her back.


----------



## Mellosassymel (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW you must really hate Uncanny
Personally I can't stand the way he writes Storm and would probably flip out if he treated her like hes treating Kitty right now.

At least theres X-men and X-men Legacy Magneto in Legacy is 1000x better than the crack induced version that appears in Uncanny. ooops I let some low key hate out.

It pisses me off when he messes up peoples powers too I swear I ripped up the issue he wrote Iceman as being a novice with his powers but 2 years earlier in X-men Legacy he shut down Sunstorm's brain with his powers.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

My problem with Cici reyes is that, she well, she kinda lost her powers after M-Day.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2010)

Astonishing X-Men keeps up with it's amazing quality.

By which I mean a tiny Emma with titanic tits.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 27, 2010)

X-Factor is awesome and I sense liefield is about to get kicked in the nads again


----------



## Thor (Aug 27, 2010)

X-Factor is a pretty solid book. The most solid of X-Books one would say.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 27, 2010)

That title belongs to Wolverine Weapon X


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 28, 2010)

Namors Book was great, ig gave u every thing u love about the character

its amazing how Mutants Vs Vampires >>>>>>Every thing fraction is doing and has done with the franchise


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2010)

hmm sorta? 

Also, I get Storm and Gambit are the thives, but he has fucking Phantomex and psylocke on his rollerdex, why would he sent Storm?
You don't send STORM when you want to be quiet. You send STORM when you want to make a fucking point.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2010)

EAT SCALDING GENE THERAPY, YOU DENTALLY ATAVISTIC, MORPHOLOGICALLY CHALLENGED #@&$ !




Science team is the best X-Team and whoever thinks Doctor Nemesis isn't the best X-Man needs to stop sucking so badly


----------



## Shadow (Sep 4, 2010)

I haven't been reading any of the xbooks lately.

I just finished glancing at Nation X and read the second issue of Second Coming....

oh and i picked up Wolverine goes to hell with a short story of Uncanny X Force? lol  

Can somebody tell me if kitty is ok now and if I should read when cable and hope came back?  Did the issue after hope and the phoenix force come out yet?  So many questions so little time lol


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 4, 2010)

kitty... is kitty.

she's not optimal, that's for sure


----------



## Shadow (Sep 4, 2010)

so she is still not solid? what happened to her anyway what was the magic dildo she was riding on and how did she get there?


----------



## Thor (Sep 4, 2010)

Anyone looking forward to Generation Hope?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 5, 2010)

When is the next issue about Hope coming? I didnt see one on August nor do I see one in the marvel catalog for sept.


----------



## Agent (Sep 7, 2010)

I think the series is supposed to start come November. 
Not looking forward to it though.


----------



## Agent (Sep 8, 2010)

On the other hand, I cannot be more excited about this 

[YOUTUBE]ogIZ3-kVDPg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2010)

hehe, pooky.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah that series looks pretty good, I'll check it out when it comes out.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 12, 2010)

How did Daken get his claws off if wolverine cut them off


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _X-Men #3 spoilers_ 



So Wolverine getting turned by Xarus pretty much confirms that a cure is going to be made, right? *sigh* I was hoping that Jubilee would stay on as a vamp.







Hell On Earth said:


> How did Daken get his claws off if wolverine cut them off



Wolverine only removed the claws that pop out from Daken's under arm. The claws that pop out from the knuckles were left in.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

this vampire thing depresses me to no end


----------



## Taleran (Sep 13, 2010)

> Marvel announced today that "Thor" writer *Kieron Gillen will be joining Matt Fraction as the co-writer of "Uncanny X-Men" *this December in issue #531 where the X-Men will face the loss of their powers thanks to the Sublime Corporation. This isn't the only overlap between the work of the two writers, who have both been involved in the "Generation Hope" X-Men storyline; Gillen is also currently scripting "Thor," where Fraction will be taking over as the writer later this month.



If they could just now find a way to kill Greg Land.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> this vampire thing depresses me to no end



why curse of the mutants is better then any thing and every thing fraction has done with his section of the x-universe


----------



## Agent (Sep 14, 2010)

Greg Land's art is just horrible and unpleasant.

Though X-men series is a bit cheesy, it's easily the best thing they have going at the moment.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2010)

Agent said:


> Greg Land's art is just horrible and unpleasant.
> 
> .



i might bee in the minority but i feel lands art has been better as of late


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> why curse of the mutants is better then any thing and every thing fraction has done with his section of the x-universe



It was good untill wolverine stepped in


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> It was good untill wolverine stepped in



were u expecting him not to run after jubilee?


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2010)

The way she got him was stupid though, as if he could not smell such a trap (or at least know that there was no one behind him when she called out).


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2010)

Slice said:


> The way she got him was stupid though, as if he could not smell such a trap (or at least know that there was no one behind him when she called out).



1 vampires are stealthy, 2 His first priority was getting jubilee out safe, he wasn't taking chances

now u could make the case that he should of suspected shed be mind controlled


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2010)

wolverine should have never fallen for that trap, but all the focus given on him, jubilee, whom I care just about as much as I care for that reptile person, and for vampire logan, made me go "naaaaaaaaaaaw  Do not want anymore"

It was good, something were really silly, like sending storm for a sneaky mission when you have an invisible, intangible, mentally imperceptible girl in your squad,  but it was mostly good.
Then vampire logan made do not want

Vampire hulk in the ultimate avengers had me allready itching to throw away vampires altogether, so the timing may have been something important too


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2010)

u still read ultimate crap?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2010)

ultimate avengers

100% loeb free


----------



## illmatic (Sep 16, 2010)

(IGN)
It was called the best of the 3 new Wolverine books


----------



## Parallax (Sep 16, 2010)

Clearly they haven't read Wolverine


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 16, 2010)

Ign's reviews mean shit but yeah it was really good but not as good as wolverine


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 16, 2010)

It adressed very important things about her character and the younger x-kids


----------



## The Big G (Sep 16, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> It adressed very important things about her character and the younger x-kids




We saw some good X-23 Hellion development


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2010)

Thunderbird is being brought back


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wasn't he blown up?

Then again, there's Necrosha. . .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 18, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Thunderbird is being brought back



Which Thunderbird? if it's the idiot that got killed against Count Nefaria then no thanks


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 23, 2010)

So I've recently been getting back into X-Men comics, I haven't read a whole lot, and was looking for some good recommendations of the best arcs and mini series to read.

Right now I'm going through the Age of Apocalypse, but would also like to know some other good reads.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2010)

Grant Morrison's New X-Men is the easiest and most obvious choice.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 24, 2010)

Alright thanks. will check it out.

also how is the new New X-men with X-23, I was interested in seeing her star in more after reading her solo series.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 24, 2010)

X-23 #1 surprised me.

I'm interested to see what #2 will bring.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 24, 2010)

Got any good recommendations CBG? :ho


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> X-23 #1 surprised me.
> 
> I'm interested to see what #2 will bring.



I  had a feeling you'd like it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2010)

so is Dakken officially a rapist now?


----------



## The Big G (Sep 29, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> so is Dakken officially a rapist now?



Daken's isn't a rapist he has his pheromone powers


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 29, 2010)

The Big G said:
			
		

> Nice Wolvie and X-23 sig. You pick up issue one of her ongoing?


Yeah I did.


----------



## Agent (Sep 29, 2010)

Well you can check out the whole X-force run that just ended a few months ago if you haven't.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 30, 2010)

X-Force volume 3 ya?


----------



## Agent (Sep 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> X-Force volume 3 ya?


I think so. It's written by Craig Kyle and Chris Yost.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 30, 2010)

Chris Yost and Craig Kyle crack up about the usual topics.

I finally got my confirmation that Cyclops is a dick and should not like him.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2010)

I actually like how Cyke has been these past few years.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't see how you can't find Cyclops badass and worthy to be respected after reading his recent things. Romantic relationships aside -- or included -- of course.


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 6, 2010)

Uncanny X-Force #1 was pretty good.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 7, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I don't see how you can't find Cyclops badass and worthy to be respected after reading his recent things. Romantic relationships aside -- or included -- of course.



he will always be a cock blocking, spousal abusive douche bag, no Amount of tuning him into a Mary sue will change that for me


----------



## Slice (Oct 7, 2010)

I like what has been done with Cyclops these last months. You dont have to like him as a character but the overall characterisation was really good.

But i'm still like 3 months behind so maybe that changed? I need more free time to read damnit


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 7, 2010)

nothing's changed, he's still just got haters because for so long cyclops was a way to make wolverine look cool. i'll take the new cyclops anyday, the old stuff was just shit writing from a shit era of writing as far as im concerned.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 7, 2010)

oh, and xforce was great


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 7, 2010)

I like this whole wolverine in hell thing


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 7, 2010)

i saw page 18 coming but it was still


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2010)

Uncanny X-Force. . . didn't really jive with me.

Storyline is good, but reading the issue itself. . .

I'll see the 2nd issue.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 11, 2010)

Read all of Old Man Logan, I thought it was pretty good.

The world felt more fucked up as it went along, and it felt like a really realistic take on it, I quite enjoyed it.

The reason Wolverine was broken was perfect, and pretty horrifying. 

Hulk & She-Hulk children.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2010)

And now we have mutants vs. vampires.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 12, 2010)

I really want to start reading X-Men comics I have alot of the 90's one but I wanna find a good starting point for the newer stuff.Where would be a good place to start?


----------



## isabellaxxcsi (Oct 12, 2010)

I liked Uncanny X-Men. New Mutants ... meh.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't think someone posted it, this is awesome.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 12, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I don't think someone posted it, this is awesome.



Awesomeness


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 12, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I really want to start reading X-Men comics I have alot of the 90's one but I wanna find a good starting point for the newer stuff.Where would be a good place to start?



IMO, you can't really start anywhere except either House of M or Morrison's New X-Men.

Pretty much EVERYTHING X-Men is post-HoM.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't listen to CBG

You WANT to read Morrison's New X-Men run.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I really want to start reading X-Men comics I have alot of the 90's one but I wanna find a good starting point for the newer stuff.Where would be a good place to start?



New X-men [Both Grant Morrison's run and the Acedmy run] and house of M


----------



## Shadow (Oct 12, 2010)

Read the TPB of X Men Second Coming.......man Wolverine's reaction to Kurt's death was damn.  Even my hand was shaking looking at the bloody fist.  

So have we found Ilyana yet? what happened to cypher? So the team only has one teleporter left? Pixie?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 12, 2010)

from the secret invasion aftermath interview with Daniel Way:

    SPOTLIGHT: Was there anything about the recently completed Cable & Deadpool series (which was essentially a Deadpool Team-Up book toward the end) that you needed or wanted to follow up on or tie up?


> DANIEL: Not really. Fabian Nicieza told the story he was there to tell. This is the new Deadpool book, and we're here to do new things. What's the point in continuing a book that was cancelled due to lack of readership? That wouldn't make sense. There was a ton of great stuff in that book but I'm here to produce something new. I have to sell books. But there are things from the previous series we may bring in or maintain. We don't want the kind of break that would shatter continuity, but at the same time, we're here to do our own thing.




way to crap on your predecessor. I am torn between wanting the Deadpool book to crash and burn so Way falls on his face, and wanting the book to succeed so Marvel sees that Deadpool is a viable property on his own. but mostly I want Way to fail.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2010)

he makes a completely valid point


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

Any interview I've read with Way makes him sound like a toolbag, and somebody else who seems to think he's too good for what he's writing, an extremely strange phenomenon.

Besides he is acting like a complete douche, and the book wasnt cancelled because of sales but because there is no point on having a team up book when its all going to be on a solo char.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Any interview I've read with Way makes him sound like a toolbag, and somebody else who seems to think he's too good for what he's writing, an extremely strange phenomenon.
> 
> Besides he is acting like a complete douche, and the book wasnt cancelled because of sales but because there is no point on having a team up book when its all going to be on a solo char.



it was a bit of both, sales were down considerably


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

If you see the last issues by nicieza, they where pretty bad =/ so I honestly dont blame it. But the last 2 chappies by reily brown where pretty neat.

first half-a-dozen issues of Way's Wolverinerigins, and it got no where. From what I read and heard from others it never got anywhere and then Daken ( the umpteenth Wolverine clone) popped up to replace X-23. Big woop. Now he gets the chance to take Deadpool absolutely no where. How many issues will that take?

I am not impressed with his writing in particular. I read his personal bio on his website and became even less impressed, if that is possible. It seems to me he has an i'm-a-punk-bada$$-writer-that-just-totally-rocks-as-a-comic-writer attitude. Aloof narcissism. He thinks of himself as an anti-writer it seems. He sucks. I cannot stand his writing and i think he is just a scheming opportunist that chanced into the job. Sarah Palin of the comic industry if you will. Somebody at the top is smitten with him or is receiving gratuity from him. i have to assume this for him to still be allowed to waste so much ink and paper.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> If you see the last issues by nicieza, they where pretty bad =/ so I honestly dont blame it. But the last 2 chappies by reily brown where pretty neat.
> 
> first half-a-dozen issues of Way's Wolverinerigins, and it got no where. From what I read and heard from others it never got anywhere and then Daken ( the umpteenth Wolverine clone) popped up to replace X-23. Big woop. Now he gets the chance to take Deadpool absolutely no where. How many issues will that take?


 Dakken Replace X-23? lmao no

any way way has given Deadpool plenty character development, tons of it read Deadpool 15 it was  great for that shit



> I am not impressed with his writing in particular. I read his personal bio on his website and became even less impressed, if that is possible. It seems to me he has an i'm-a-punk-bada$$-writer-that-just-totally-rocks-as-a-comic-writer attitude. Aloof narcissism. He thinks of himself as an anti-writer it seems. He sucks. I cannot stand his writing and i think he is just a scheming opportunist that chanced into the job. Sarah Palin of the comic industry if you will. Somebody at the top is smitten with him or is receiving gratuity from him. i have to assume this for him to still be allowed to waste so much ink and paper.


 you dont like him we get it but ur over reacting

way is great at stories like deadpool, Deadpool vs Hawkeye was one of the best arcs in DP history


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

Dakken was going to replace x-23 in daniel way's mind. No idea if that was ever the intention tough but it still striked me as that was his intention or fantasy.

BTW about character development, you gotta be kiddin me. There hasnt been a single issue of character development since Daniel Way entered. This is a wierd phenomenon, its like people actually loving artificial food like in n out instead of a fresh n natural prime Roast beef.

I know ur mad about me not likin X-23 man, but srsly likin Way is just too much heresy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Dakken was going to replace x-23 in daniel way's mind. No idea if that was ever the intention tough but it still striked me as that was his intention or fantasy.



while the shit in origins was going down X-23 was in New X-men being her own character untill Messaih complex Logan had pretty much saved her and allowed her to live her own life

Dakken is the dark troubled individual that logan felt he need to rescue

The only interaction Laura and Dakken have had was  one panel in Utopia



> BTW about character development, you gotta be kiddin me. There hasnt been a single issue of character development since Daniel Way entered. This is a wierd phenomenon, its like people actually loving artificial food like in n out instead of a fresh n natural prime Roast beef.
> 
> I know ur mad about me not likin X-23 man, but srsly likin Way is just too much heresy.


Read issue 15 jesus chirst boy


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice peeps I will see what I can find tomorrow at the comic shop.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> while the shit in origins was going down X-23 was in New X-men being her own character untill Messaih complex Logan had pretty much saved her and allowed her to live her own life
> 
> Dakken is the dark troubled individual that logan felt he need to rescue
> 
> ...


you mean the pirate arc? or the one where he shoots a gun under the water (I know its a comic but srsly, thats like lighting a cigar underwater) That issue was alrite but it didnt do anything.

DP has been on the quest to become a hero before, boy go read the good DP stuff of the 90's. Youll understand why we dont like way.

I dont care about x-23, wathever she did or has done. I already told you, I accept her (better her than dakken) but I don't love her.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> you mean the pirate arc? or the one where he shoots a gun under the water (I know its a comic but srsly, thats like lighting a cigar underwater) That issue was alrite but it didnt do anything.
> 
> DP has been on the quest to become a hero before, boy go read the good DP stuff of the 90's. Youll understand why we dont like way.


 The one between the Pirate arc and the X men arc, which explores why he wants to be a hero, nad more importantly that he in general wants to die

You are the only one ive seen bitch about way [he has criticisms but every author dose]

also i have read every issue of Deadpool there is Don't tell me what to read 


> I dont care about x-23, wathever she did or has done. I already told you, I accept her (better her than dakken) but I don't love her.


then dont bitch about her

i hate super man but i keep my shit to a minimum


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2010)

Finally got around to reading the new Uncanny X-Force, I totally dig it and I'll be picking this one up for sure now.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 20, 2010)

Hellion gets shanked again in X-23 #2, but this time by Hellverine


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 20, 2010)

Vampire Wolverine. . . am still warming up to the idea.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 20, 2010)

The Big G said:


> Hellion gets shanked again in X-23 #2, but this time by Hellverine



Kid just cant catch a break


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 21, 2010)

He's like a a vodoo doll of a teenage Butters


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> He's like a a vodoo doll of a teenage Butters



Heck. . . that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 21, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Kid just cant catch a break



No he can't


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 22, 2010)

I really would like to see what X-23 stories there will be after the whole 'Wolverine goes to hell' bit.

Funny how he's in hell. . . and a vampire.

Eh.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2010)

Scary Movie Guy said:


> I really would like to see what X-23 stories there will be after the whole 'Wolverine goes to hell' bit.
> 
> Funny how he's in hell. . . and a vampire.
> 
> Eh.



i call it the one week rule

when ever shit like that happens i chalk it up to the events being a week apart


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2010)

Or Wolverine being Wolverine.

Lord knows how he can perfectly divide his time with the X-Men and the Avengers.

Jetlag must be non-existent in comics.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2010)

healing factor must have something to do with it.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 23, 2010)

Jet lag is a mind trick, not a wound


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 23, 2010)

Scary Movie Guy said:


> Or Wolverine being Wolverine.
> 
> Lord knows how he can perfectly divide his time with the X-Men and the Avengers.
> 
> Jetlag must be non-existent in comics.



you dont get jetlag flying from california to new york... jet lag's just a messed up sleep schedule because you're out of your time zone. like flying to europe and you want to sleep because in america its 3am but in england it's 9


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2010)

what are you talking about you can get jet lag going from California to New York


----------



## Slice (Oct 23, 2010)

Isnt that only a 3 hour difference? How would you get jetlag from that?

[/unknowingeuropean]


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 23, 2010)

you know how some people get pissed off the more they try to calm themselves down? It's the same rule, difrent process.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2010)

Slice said:


> Isnt that only a 3 hour difference? How would you get jetlag from that?
> 
> [/unknowingeuropean]



it's not major but it does fuck with your sleeping schedule for a bit.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, Emma was... incredibly sweet.

I'm forever her fanboy.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2010)

sleeping in an extra hour isn't jetlag


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't get jetlag. My biologic clock adjusts perfectly. I'm like Darwin.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 6, 2010)

Anyone read Generation Hope #1? I read some comments it has a blatant rip off of Akira. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 6, 2010)

akira was cited as one of a couple inspirations for that character in some newsarama interview.


----------



## Slice (Nov 6, 2010)

Tetsuo


----------



## Thor (Nov 6, 2010)

It's obviously paying homage to Akira. Marvel is not so stupid to blatantly rip off a character or decent following.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2010)

cougfuckcoughingcoughsentry



Excuse me I had something down my throat


What I meant was fucking sentry


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 6, 2010)

sentry's no different he started out as a riff on superman because he was a lost 'golden age' hero.

dont say dumb things


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2010)

wait, what?


Marvel would never rip off a character from another brand then?
And there aren't a trillion proto-clarks


----------



## Thor (Nov 6, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> wait, what?
> 
> 
> Marvel would never rip off a character from another brand then?
> And there aren't a trillion proto-clarks



And they are all *homages* to the most popular fictional character ever.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

yes, that's what they are.

Oh look, it's the moon knight over there. Hi moon knight


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2010)

Moon Knight does come off as a rip off though I dont know how he was created. I mean he could also be a joke like deadpool/deathstroke or a riff or homage like the sentry. "Lets just make a Batman who's actually fucking crazy!" you know?

Basically what it comes down to is were they trying to pretend it was an original idea or not. Sentry they definitely didnt, he had superman's powers because his whole thing was "I'm a golden age superhero".


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2010)

Meh. To be honnest, because I am so greatly detached to DC, I can't see myself care that much about the topic. I was just remembering lists of overly similar characters.
Like the sum of the supreme universe? Anyway, I'm pretty sure there was this one guy that had clark's general powers and some miracles and the same origin storu


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2010)

wolverine just keeps getting better 

I want the five lights to Die in a fire


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Meh. To be honnest, because I am so greatly detached to DC, I can't see myself care that much about the topic. I was just remembering lists of overly similar characters.
> Like the sum of the supreme universe? Anyway, I'm pretty sure there was this one guy that had clark's general powers and some miracles and the same origin storu



cant say i care too much either. i just have a need to argue when i think someone's said something wrong.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 13, 2010)

What the bloody hell?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2010)

Haha, phantomex Vs Batroc the Leaper.
A duel betwen two french thief bastards. I half expected them at some point two fence with baguettes and throw slices of cheese.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 15, 2010)

Age of X is gunna be awesome


----------



## Thor (Nov 16, 2010)

In Age of X, Basilisk is Cyclops and his design is definately paying homage to the masked ace's from the Gundam Series.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 16, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> In Age of X, Basilisk is Cyclops and his design is definately paying homage to the masked ace's from the Gundam Series.



I thought the mask looked more Shao Khan from MK than Char Aznable


----------



## Slice (Nov 19, 2010)

'Hope' series starts underwhelming.

I am disappoint because i really like her.


Pacing was horrible and for anyone who has read Akira i guess the new guys design is a pain to see, which should be everyone. Are there even people that have not read or at least seen the movie Akira?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2010)

Me


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2010)

Do yourself a favor, get on the manga and watch the anime.  NOW


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2010)

saw the anime, it had some really cool animation but i didnt care for it otherwise

i thought we already had the akira discussion though. they were trying to kinda homage it, maybe too much.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm now convinced that Loa is some how related to Namor


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2010)

i want to reiterate my stance on  hope and her Crew dieing in a fire




The Big G said:


> I'm now convinced that Loa is some how related to Namor



theirs a movement on CBRF that wants her to be  namor's new love interest


----------



## The Big G (Nov 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> theirs a movement on CBRF that wants her to be  namor's new love interest



I'm leading the CBR movement that she's Namor's granddaughter or something. Because the solicits for issue 5 says he had a relationship with a woman during WWII and the woman has a connection to one of the younger X-Men. Which has to be Loa because she's the only one that's been in Namor so far. Also in the Namor goes to Hell arc, its a young X-Man teams up Dr. Doom to bring him back 

Hell Loa's becoming more mainstream then my boi Hellion


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2010)

If that were true i'd probably know who you're talking about.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 21, 2010)

The Big G said:


> I'm leading the CBR movement that she's Namor's granddaughter or something. Because the solicits for issue 5 says he had a relationship with a woman during WWII and the woman has a connection to one of the younger X-Men. Which has to be Loa because she's the only one that's been in Namor so far. *Also in the Namor goes to Hell arc, its a young X-Man teams up Dr. Doom to bring him back *
> 
> Hell Loa's becoming more mainstream then my boi Hellion



Divulge           !


----------



## The Big G (Nov 21, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Divulge           !



NAMOR: THE FIRST MUTANT #7
Written by STUART MOORE
Penciled by ARIEL OLIVETTI
Cover by PHIL NOTO
NAMOR GOES TO HELL, part 2 of 3!
Lost in an arid desert, Namor seeks an escape from the underworld -- while events spiral out of control in New Atlantis. Namor's only hope: one determined young X-Man -- and the man called DOCTOR DOOM!
32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$2.99


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh, I thought you meant it was a story that already occurred. 

When they say 'young X-Man', I secretly hope they mean Magneto


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2010)

Well Namor will be in upcoming Wolverine issues.  So he'll be on a good X title.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 21, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Well Namor will be in upcoming Wolverine issues.  So he'll be on a good X title.



Haha, he's returning the favour of when Logan was shoe-horned into his last mini


----------



## Thor (Nov 23, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Oh, I thought you meant it was a story that already occurred.
> 
> When they say 'young X-Man', I secretly hope they mean Magneto



A Magneto, Namor and Dr Doom team up would be epic. My Hax Force Field, Imperius Rex and DOOM.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 24, 2010)

Namor, Legacy and X-Force were excellent this week


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 3, 2010)

I absolutely must read this comic.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2010)

I've never read a more scathing review on a comic book ever


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2010)

Some masochistic part of me wanted to read that comic. And then he talked about Wolverine dancing. And that was too scary even for that part of me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 4, 2010)

So I've never been a big X Fan, but I recently read through Morrison, and then Whedon's runs.

Morrison's was good, and its always awesome seeing him with Quitely, but im surprised to day, I definitely liked Whedon's better. Primarily for his treatment of Scott. Wow is that dude a badass in his arc. "WHAT OTHER LIES HAVE YOU TOLD!"


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2010)

whedon was all about scott kicking ass and taking names. Up until that point, his character had been pretty much solely identified by Jean Grey's proxy, and the fad stuck until modern day.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 4, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> whedon was all about scott kicking ass and taking names. Up until that point, his character had been pretty much solely identified by Jean Grey's proxy, and the fad stuck until modern day.



Bingo. I had always been a bit disappointed by Scott. Before I ever read X men and just knew about the characters through common knowledge and appearances in other marvel books, I always though Scott would be my favorite X man. 

This was the first arc I've read where he really lived up to the title of leader of the X men. 

So what should I read next? I think im going to skip Ellis's run on Astonishing, simply because the art is just horrible imo, especially compared to Cassaday.


----------



## Slice (Dec 4, 2010)

Wasnt the "i want this thing of my lawn" moment in Whedons run?

Thought about buying it once but decided to get something else instead. Still quality stuff.


The one thing that bugs me about New X-Men is the Xorn dilemma, i re read it solely to find hints on the coming reveal but in the beginning it just does not add up, only from a certain moment on (that i cant name right now because its been some time that i read it) it is possible.

But then there is still


*Spoiler*: __ 



BEAK!


----------



## Id (Dec 4, 2010)

Any info on this Age of X thing?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 4, 2010)

Slice said:


> Wasnt the "i want this thing of my lawn" moment in Whedons run?
> 
> Thought about buying it once but decided to get something else instead. Still quality stuff.



Yea, but that's not even the most badass moment he has during his run. Whedon's run explains beyond any doubt why Scott is the leader of that team. 



> The one thing that bugs me about New X-Men is the Xorn dilemma, i re read it solely to find hints on the coming reveal but in the beginning it just does not add up, only from a certain moment on (that i cant name right now because its been some time that i read it) it is possible.
> 
> But then there is still
> 
> ...



That's a big part of what puts Whedon's run above Morrison's for me.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 4, 2010)

X-Man said:


> Any info on this Age of X thing?







> With Mike Carey's plan for "Age of X," how removed will the book be from the rest of the line. With an alternate future, it can always stand on its own, but are there ways in which "Uncanny" will affect that story or maybe that story will kick back and affect what's coming in "Uncanny?"
> 
> Alonso: "Age of X" started as an idea Mike Carey had for an arc of "X-Men: Legacy" that would feature the various generations of X-Men: the Second Genesis, the New Mutants, Generation X and so on. But as the story developed, we knew we had something bigger and even more exciting on our hands than just an X-Men team-up. We had an event. "Age of X" brings you the full cast of the X-Universe in a sci-fi/mystery/thriller story that makes full use of the best parts of their mythology. It's widescreen action, intrigue, and your favorite bits of X-Men continuity rolled into one against a backdrop the likes of which you've never seen.
> 
> ...



how dare he mock Nate!


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2010)

They better fucking have Nate in this bitch. Fighting off some super powered Mutant Monster, and kicking his ass.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 5, 2010)

X-Man said:


> They better fucking have Nate in this bitch. Fighting off some super powered Mutant Monster, and kicking his ass.



Nate's gunna show up in X-Men soon


I wish marvel would steal my idea foe a X-Man solo book: Nate takes Hellion under his wing and they travel the world being evil mutant bounty hunters/cops kinda like Cowboy Beebop


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2010)

I just want to see X-Man vs Legion. Is that so much to ask?


----------



## Bender (Dec 5, 2010)

@ X-man

How the fuck is Nate gonna show  up again when Osborn and his goons totaled his ass in Dark X-men? 

But if he does cool. 

I'm interested in seeing Nate interact with Hope. ^^


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2010)

X-Man said:


> I just want to see X-Man vs Legion. Is that so much to ask?



It is.

It would potentially be too awesome to be contained in a comic book.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 5, 2010)

So can someone give me the next chronological "primary X book" after Ellis's run on astonishing?

Also, what are the best X books currently running?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 5, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> ?
> 
> Also, what are the best X books currently running?



Uncanny X-force
Legacy
Wolverine
X-23
Deadpool

Uncannys next arc looks like it  WONT be shit


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 5, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Uncanny X-force
> Legacy
> Wolverine
> X-23
> ...



By this you mean uncanny x men, not uncanny x force I take it.

I'm assuming I can start with issue 1 of all of these? Who's writing the wolverine comic you mention here?


----------



## Bender (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope better show that she can copy more than just mutants abilities. I wanna see her mimic dudes like Daredevil's lie detecting skills etc. Prove she ain't just a rip-off of Rouge.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> By this you mean uncanny x men, not uncanny x force I take it.
> 
> I'm assuming I can start with issue 1 of all of these? Who's writing the wolverine comic you mention here?



Jason Aron


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks.

Reading Utopia now, as sort of a primer I guess. Then I'll go into Uncanny X, Uncanny, Wolverine, X-23, and maybe Legacy.

What is legacy about these days? Last I read it was focusing on Rogue, Gambit, and Prof X.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Reading Utopia now, as sort of a primer I guess. Then I'll go into Uncanny X, Uncanny, Wolverine, X-23, and maybe Legacy.
> 
> What is legacy about these days? Last I read it was focusing on Rogue, Gambit, and Prof X.



its mostly about Rogue but it  highlights magneto, allot of the NXM as well as some other guys that dont get enough attention

its a real good read


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

The new X-23 on-going is exceeding my moderate expectations.

And Wolverine? Sick?

Oi.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2010)

Wolverine and X 23 are both pretty good.

Other than that, I think Uncanny X Force would be my favorite X book. It's surprising it took this long to put deadpool and fantomex on a team together.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 6, 2010)

My top X-Books are as follows (in any order):
Wolverine
Daken
X-23
X-Force
Namor 
Legacy



Zen-aku said:


> its mostly about Rogue but it  highlights magneto, allot of the NXM as well as some other guys that dont get enough attention
> 
> its a real good read



Legacy is awesome and everyone should be reading it


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2010)

Legacy's alright, it's certainly better than Uncanny.

I can't be the only one tiring of "Hope helps so and so control their mutant powers". Judging by these most recent issues, Im surprised the X men ever managed to recruit anybody before she came along.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 6, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Legacy's alright, it's certainly better than Uncanny.



ANything is better than Uncanny. 

Besides AoX is coming out of legacy


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone want to guess when is Hope's identity will finally be revealed?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2010)

Wolverine and X Force are the only series I read, and they're both excellent.


----------



## Thor (Dec 6, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Anyone want to guess when is Hope's identity will finally be revealed?



Not anytime soon.


----------



## Master Gray (Dec 14, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Not anytime soon.



Jean Grey clone #240 has a real identity? Hope Summer's Askani' right?
The only thing the writers haven't revealed yet was who her parents were.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 14, 2010)

Master Gray said:


> Jean Grey clone #240 has a real identity? Hope Summer's Askani' right?
> The only thing the writers haven't revealed yet was who her parents were.



It was revealed her mother was a red-headed fire chief from Alaska...the father remains a mystery


----------



## Slice (Dec 14, 2010)

*Still likes Hope no matter how boring her recent appearances were*


----------



## Master Gray (Dec 14, 2010)

Slice said:


> *Still likes Hope no matter how boring her recent appearances were*



Her existence while interesting seems like more of a rehash of Rachel Grey without the Phoenix powers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2010)

I can't be the only one who wishes that X-Force should've ended with Hopes return. Uncanny is so... Uninteresting.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2010)

Actually you are


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 16, 2010)

Whats the deal with Wolverine cutting Colossus?  I thought Piotr had metallic blood?  Also, do any of you think that Wolverine's strength was amped by the demon possessing him?


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 17, 2010)

*dun dun dun DUUUUNNNNN*


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 17, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I can't be the only one who wishes that X-Force should've ended with Hopes return. Uncanny is so... Uninteresting.



I like Uncanny a lot more I think. Good characterization, great art, some funny and creative use of the cast's powers etc.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 17, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


>


Mind === BLOWN


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2010)

Badass as he is over the years, Cyclops is still no Magneto.

And the cape makes me cringe. Doesn't suit someone as practical as Cyclops.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm not gonna lie I've liked the What Do You Fear posters


----------



## Deviate (Dec 17, 2010)

The only one I don't care for is the Spider-Man one.


----------



## Thor (Dec 17, 2010)

Deviate said:


> The only one I don't care for is the Spider-Man one.



Seconded.....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2010)

Spider-Man's one, I have no idea what to think of.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2010)

It's suposed to be metaphorical, so I'm cool with clunky Scott, although I wish I saw more brilliant badassery from him when handling crisis.



He needs to start doing more batman gambits


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 20, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Badass as he is over the years, Cyclops is still no Magneto.
> 
> And the cape makes me cringe. Doesn't suit someone as practical as Cyclops.



No hes Magneto in the sense that hes willing to kill enemies now secretly and has Magneto and Namor on his inner circle of the mutant kingdom. 

Remember its his way of running the X-men that caused Beast to leave.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 20, 2010)

Namor and Legacy will be awesome this week


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 20, 2010)

The mutant situation is akin to that of a bald eagle on Colbert's thankgiving table.
That Beast would leave just because scot is playing nice with namor magneto legion and va-va-boom Frost is no reason to throw a temper tantrum, despite how understandable it might be.
I'd stay at least, for my patient's sake.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 20, 2010)

Beast left partly due to bad writing from Fraction and him having more responsibilities as an Agent of Shield(which failed).

Now as for Cyclops trusting Magneto, Namor, and Emma more than Professor X thats just setting yourself up to be looked at as a villain.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 20, 2010)

agent of sword. that book was great, it didnt deserve to be canceled.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, someone explain the what do you fear?  I've been ignoring comics for school and wrestling...and mass effect 2...again...


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2010)

No one knows yet, it's just a bunch of teaser images.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm thinking it has something to do with "Cap's Vision" the... Idk, alien invasion(?) teased in Cap Reborn and briefly mentioned in Bendis' Avengers, the timeline thingy.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2010)

I never read Cap Reborn


----------



## Shadow (Dec 21, 2010)

New X Force was aweeesummmmmmmm


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2010)

x factor steals the show for me


----------



## The Big G (Dec 22, 2010)

Legacy and Namor were excellent


----------



## Alice (Dec 23, 2010)

Legacy pleazzzzzzzzz. Also Astonishing X-Men look great so far.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2010)

Alice said:


> Legacy pleazzzzzzzzz. Also Astonishing X-Men look great so far.



I assume you're still on Whedon, yes?


----------



## The Big G (Dec 23, 2010)

Alice said:


> Legacy pleazzzzzzzzz.



Legacy was awesome. 

Hellion laid the beat-down on Omega Sentinel


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 23, 2010)

Legacy was great 
I assume his powers must have gotten an upgrade since I don't think any of the current X-men have TK like that.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2010)

Jullian was able to throw a pretty big temper tantrum ever since before Messiah Complex


----------



## The Big G (Dec 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Jullian was able to throw a pretty big temper tantrum ever since before Messiah Complex



Well its only natuarl that he would explode after the following:

-stabbed by Deathstrike
-curbed stomped by Daken and the Dark X-Men
-pumped full of Legacy Virus
-hands blown off by Nimrods

Im interested to see where he goes from here


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 24, 2010)

Maybe he'll chase Laura.

. . . Nah.


----------



## Thor (Dec 28, 2010)

Look Ma no Hands


----------



## The Big G (Dec 28, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Look Ma no Hands



I'm more partial to:

"What did i do? Is that a trick question? I won."

and "No offense...but most of you didn't have the stones"


----------



## Thor (Dec 28, 2010)

The Big G said:


> I'm more partial to:
> 
> "What did i do? Is that a trick question? I won."
> 
> and "No offense...but most of you didn't have the stones"



I like how he pointed out most X-Men's self righteousness. Yet the X-Men still don't get it. Rogue is epic fail.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2010)

Epic win was more like it.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 28, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> I like how he pointed out most X-Men's self righteousness. Yet the X-Men still don't get it. Rogue is epic fail.



Rogue was pretty epic fail in this


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 28, 2010)

hellion was epic

i feel bad for Karima thogh

Fucking cypher


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2010)

The Big G said:


> Rogue was pretty epic fail in this


What? People are forgetting Karima was a friend. She's been all lovey dovey, now she gave the backhand of discipline.
She was great.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 28, 2010)

sept Hellions only fault in this situation was not feeling bad that this happened

the guy to blame in all this is Cypher


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2010)

Cypher the guy who almost died when he barely saved everyone's life by oneshotting an army of infinite giant Nimrods in the middle of the Second Coming War?
His is a language problem

Not feeling bad for killing a good guy, hell, even being a dick about it is something he should be at fault for.


----------



## Thor (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh shit!! The True Legion vs Elder Gods.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2010)

Oooh

Dark Ones:
Meet the Legion 



I've always said the only good thing about this series was Illyana.


----------



## Thor (Dec 30, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Oooh
> 
> Dark Ones:
> Meet the Legion
> ...



Pretty much. Hopefully she stays with the X-Men after this arc.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 31, 2010)

Age of X preview: 

Its cool to see Chamber again. And I like that he's back to flaming-mouth/chest status again.


----------



## Thor (Dec 31, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Age of X preview:
> 
> *Its cool to see Chamber again. And I like that he's back to flaming-mouth/chest status again*.



It's an alternate universe.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2010)

I think that's face, not chamber


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm still waiting on Nate Grey.

But then, there's also Elektra and Lyra, according to those X-teasers months ago.


----------



## Thor (Dec 31, 2010)

Jolly Ollie Guy said:


> I'm still waiting on Nate Grey.
> 
> But then, there's also Elektra and Lyra, according to those X-teasers months ago.



Hmm a Nate Grey fan. You don't find many these days. X-Man was one of the best solo series I ever read. It's a shame that now with Hope here his job as Mutant "Shaman" is redundant. 

I came across something this week you might like it. Happy New Year.


The X-Men are teaming up with Spidey in X-Men so I won't be surprised if Elektra and Lyra show up later. Nate might make his return to cure Jubilee of her vampirism because IIRC he cure himself from it.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 31, 2010)

Jolly Ollie Guy said:


> I'm still waiting on Nate Grey.
> 
> But then, there's also Elektra and Lyra, according to those X-teasers months ago.



Me too man.

Every time Gischler or the X-Editors get an X-Postion on CBR somebody asks about Nate. 

Im too the point that the X-Editors don't know what  to do with him. 

I need to use my Disney Connections so I can give the X-Editors my "X-Man & Hellion" pitch


----------



## Thor (Dec 31, 2010)

Age of X : Avengers


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 31, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> It's an alternate universe.



It is?! 

I thought it was going to be the next apocalyptic future. Although, I guess it makes sense. No way 616 Cyclops is going to wear that silly mask.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 1, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> It is?!
> 
> I thought it was going to be the next apocalyptic future. Although, I guess it makes sense. No way 616 Cyclops is going to wear that silly mask.



Its an alternate present.

The way i like to look at it is that its a fusion of Aoa and Days of Future Past


----------



## Thor (Jan 1, 2011)

The Big G said:


> Its an alternate present.
> 
> The way i like to look at it is that its a fusion of Aoa and Days of Future Past



Without threats like Apocalypse, Sinister and Bastion/Nimrod.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 1, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Without threats like Apocalypse, Sinister and Bastion/Nimrod.



Exactly 


AoX will be awesome


----------



## Deviate (Jan 2, 2011)

Is anyone getting gay vibe between Daken and Johnny in Dark Wolverine ?


----------



## Thor (Jan 2, 2011)

Deviate said:


> Is anyone getting gay vibe between Daken and Johnny in Dark Wolverine ?



Yeah. It's probably a bromance on Johnny's side of the relationship.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2011)

Speaking of bromance look at


----------



## Thor (Jan 2, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Speaking of bromance look at





ediT: More Age of X


----------



## Hellion (Jan 5, 2011)

I hate long haired emo Hellion.  I needed the crew cut ass kicking Hellion back.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 6, 2011)

Hellion said:


> I hate long haired emo Hellion.  I needed the crew cut ass kicking Hellion back.



True, but at least we got to see Hellion kick some ass instead of getting his ass kicked


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 6, 2011)

What we need is a long haired ass kicking Hellion. The long haired look is good, imo, but the personality that goes with it is the epitome of bleargh-ness.


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2011)

Are there any news if and how this will tie into main 616?

Also where can i find this ass kicking Hellion? Only X book i read recently was Generation Hope 3 which was bad.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 6, 2011)

I honestly think I just hated the artist on the last issue. His new powers seem like a good advancement from the previous stuff


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> ediT: More Age of X





Putting cuffs on Richards?


Now that's just silly


----------



## The Big G (Jan 6, 2011)

Slice said:


> Are there any news if and how this will tie into main 616?
> 
> Also where can i find this ass kicking Hellion? Only X book i read recently was Generation Hope 3 which was bad.



Legacy 242-243, also Hellion calls Cyclops out on being a hypocrite 



Hellion said:


> I honestly think I just hated the artist on the last issue. His new powers seem like a good advancement from the previous stuff



Oh god did the art suck, he's one level above Greg Land bad


----------



## Hellion (Jan 6, 2011)

Why is Rahne with them


----------



## Thor (Jan 6, 2011)

Hellion said:


> Why is Rahne with them



Reed was harboring her against the mutant haters, Sue then snitched on Wolfbane to the anti-mutant authorities. Apparently Raine harmed Franklin. Now Sue is on the team of mutant hunting racists called the Avengers.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2011)

Age of X is sounding like alot of bulshit already


----------



## Thor (Jan 6, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Age of X is sounding like alot of bulshit already



Really? No Apocalypse, no corny giant robots, no Charles Xavier. Plus you get to see characters outside the X-Verse. If it wasn't Rogue-centric it would be a 10/10 on my anticipation scale.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 6, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Age of X is sounding like alot of bulshit already



Blasphemy!


Anything with Hellion is awesome


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey is Thorm canon now?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2011)

X-Factor 

Anyway, High time Layla miller used her powers on Darwin and finished up this thing he's all hung up on.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 11, 2011)

Which Book was it when Scott said To me My X-men in a psychic link with Emma?

he recently just blasted somebody and it seems like he has been learning how to control his optic blasts without his ruby glasses.


----------



## Slice (Jan 11, 2011)

If i remember that one correct it was in Whedons run of Astonishing X-Men


----------



## Shadow (Jan 11, 2011)

you got to love the library.  I can't find the book anywhere but they have it.  If they don't have it they promise to get it within 7 business days.  God I love them.  Not to mention it saves me money.

And I find out that its a motion comic? i'm tempted to watch it but i read from the comments that it's bad.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2011)

Whedon's X-Men are outstanding and will not tolerate any reproach


----------



## Shadow (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm talking about the motion comic dvd.  I heard bad things which is why I'm assuming it has been stopped?

Also I have to get the TPB in volumes =.= from various libraries.  Patience is not a key I just might drive over there and pick that shit up


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2011)

read the comic


----------



## Shadow (Jan 12, 2011)

YAY!! My Astonishing X Men books are here!! First 5 Volumes!! Thanks Library!!


----------



## Hellion (Jan 12, 2011)

I personally wasnt all that thrilled with astonishing


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2011)

Although I'd only read one issue of the current X-force I'm already wanting me some more...

Also Apocalypse... 

A big eared Damian from The Omen were my first thoughts


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2011)

Unrelated:


----------



## The Big G (Jan 15, 2011)

Hellion is such a *G*


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2011)

I wonder if Hellion's ridiculous pectorials will stay that shape once he looses his arms 

No more work out for you


----------



## SasuOna (Jan 15, 2011)

lol at that Nate Grey guy hes always asking about Nate Grey
The dedication is astounding


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I wonder if Hellion's ridiculous pectorials will stay that shape once he looses his arms
> 
> No more work out for you



err didnt he lose them already, he's using fake metal hands there isn't he?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2011)

nope. He's holding up those metal thing with telekinesis. They're like, metal gloves. That's the only way I knew it was hellion


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2011)

I bet Nate Grey is going to be seriously depowered.

On promotional images, we haven't even see Elektra with the X-Men yet.


----------



## Thor (Jan 15, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I bet Nate Grey is going to be seriously depowered.
> 
> On promotional images, we haven't even see Elektra with the X-Men yet.



Their about to team up with Spider-Man. It'll come, just give it time.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> nope. He's holding up those metal thing with telekinesis. They're like, metal gloves. That's the only way I knew it was hellion



i knew he was using tk. youre the one who said something like he still had hands!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh right. I misspoke and then misunderstood you.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 16, 2011)

Carey revealed in an interview or on facebook, that AoX Hellion had a similar injury to his 616 counterpart but lost up to his deltoids. He's also had a few years to adapt to his current condition. 

As for his bulging muscles, perhaps he uses hi TK to to expand and contract the muscles thus working out


----------



## Glued (Jan 16, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Unrelated:



LOL, I've always wondered why mutants are considered freaks, most of them look like Supermodels. Hell combine that with their super powers and their almost modern day demigods. People would be worshiping them


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2011)

because there was a religious right against them they could be born out of anyone and the severity of powers presented a nine-eleven like paranoia and fear among the population. Not to mention the ignorance towards all of those who weren't so pretty

Are we forgetting about the morlocks for example?


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2011)

I totally missed that Curse of the Mutants had ended, now that i read it i have to say it was ok. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Like if you saw people like that walking down the street you wouldnt think "man what a bunch of freaks"


----------



## Shadow (Jan 17, 2011)

I just ordered the X Books that deals with the massacre in Genosha where Magneto dies but wasn't really etc etc.

I'm starting to regret it mostly because I read the whole part where magneto dies but wasnt really him then xorn this xorn that.  I got so annoyed that there were so many magnetos I'm thinking of canceling it unless you guys tell me it's good


----------



## Thor (Jan 17, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> because there was a religious right against them they could be born out of anyone and the severity of powers presented a nine-eleven like paranoia and fear among the population. Not to mention the ignorance towards all of those who weren't so pretty
> 
> Are we forgetting about the morlocks for example?



You're right. While most perfect looking mutants are usually on teams like X-Men and Acolytes and the Brotherhood, there are others that are ugly with weird useless powers and were forced to live underground. Ugly mutants that are not underground or dead are usually criminals(Mandrill, Mentallo) or accused of bestiality (Beast), or ashamed to walk in public in their true form (shapeshifters and nightcrawler).


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 17, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I just ordered the X Books that deals with the massacre in Genosha where Magneto dies but wasn't really etc etc.
> 
> I'm starting to regret it mostly because I read the whole part where magneto dies but wasnt really him then xorn this xorn that.  I got so annoyed that there were so many magnetos I'm thinking of canceling it unless you guys tell me it's good



Everything Morrison wrote was pretty good, Marvel just ruined the whole xorn/magneto thing afterwards because they didnt want Magneto to be dead.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Everything Morrison wrote was pretty good, Marvel just ruined the whole xorn/magneto thing afterwards because they didnt want Magneto to be dead.



No they didn't want him to be a bat shit maniac that disregarded years of characterization


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 18, 2011)

Well yeah, but that was kind of Morrison's point, to hold those sort of views you'd have to be a completely petty maniac.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2011)

Morrison didn't know the character then

Magneto was always a Expy of Malcom X

yes hes extreme but hes not wrong in his views ether

the Real Magneto wouldn't  do Concentrator/Death camps

it was as bad as when the one guy decided  to "deconstruct" Dooms Sense of honor and turn him into a douche bag


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey, I like Magneto as much as the next guy, but Morrison had a good point, he just took Magneto to his logical conclusion as an old out of touch extremist. A Morrison put it,


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 18, 2011)

"What people often forget, of course, is that Magneto, unlike the lovely Sir Ian McKellen, is a mad old terrorist twat. No matter how he justifies his stupid, brutal behaviour, or how anyone else tries to justify it, in the end he's just an old bastard with daft, old ideas based on violence and coercion. I really wanted to make that clear at this time."


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2011)

See his ideas arent out of date thogh,


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Morrison didn't know the character then
> 
> Magneto was always a Expy of Malcom X
> 
> ...



Doom _is_ a douchebag.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Doom _is_ a douchebag.



yes but he is an Honorable douche bag


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2011)

Doom is a pimp


----------



## Shadow (Jan 19, 2011)

What is the X Men Forever 2 about.  Art looks semi-decent I just don't know the story.  I might get the TPB


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 19, 2011)

its the sequel to x-men forever 1. I dont know why they're separate series, i've never read either one, heard they're quite bad. it's claremont continuing his original x-men run where he left off in the... 90s i think?


----------



## Shadow (Jan 19, 2011)

Well 2 is suppose to end soon which is why I might get the TPB.  however the art seems super 90s.  Like it was colored with crayola or oil paint.  Not to insult the art but it just looks that way.


----------



## Thor (Jan 19, 2011)

GET OFF MY LAWN


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if this "Nightmare" character they advertise for Age of X is a completely now character or just an alternate version of Pixie?
They do look really similar except for the wings and hair color. But that could just as well be because of the artist.


----------



## Thor (Jan 19, 2011)

Slice said:


> Does anyone know if this "Nightmare" character they advertise for Age of X is a completely now character or just an alternate version of Pixie?
> They do look really similar except for the wings and hair color. But that could just as well be because of the artist.



It's probably an alternate version of Pixie.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2011)

X-Factor was one big "wtf is going on here?" moment this month.


----------



## Thor (Jan 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> X-Factor was one big "wtf is going on here?" moment this month.



Yeah. I was like Rahne's son...wtf


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Yeah. I was like Rahne's son...wtf



Same here.

Wonder how this will turn out


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2011)

I just read Uncanny X-Force 2 and 3
Deadpool and Fantomex need to be on the same book like C&D was
I'm so glad they made this change up in the cast, even if it's forcing Psylocke down my throat


----------



## Slice (Jan 23, 2011)

A Fantomex / Deadpool series would have potential. Maybe they will do one sometime later.


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Hellion (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't know how I feel about AOX. Magneto being he leader of mutants is kinda old though.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 28, 2011)

Fantomex 

Fuck were they thinking man? THIS IS X FORCE BIATCH!! WE KILL

Fantomex didn't even BLINK one bit the whole time.  Best X Force chapter!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2011)

Scott, really? You'll send Wolverine, Storm and "White Leather" Emma to the fucking sewers?
You're a moron sometimes


----------



## Shadow (Jan 28, 2011)

Scott wanted some free time to garden his lawn


----------



## Slice (Jan 28, 2011)

So this ties into "Shed" - one issue in i am more interrested then i was after all issues of the vampire stuff


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah. Didn't expect the Lizard to show up.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2011)

Legion Vs Elder Gods was a two page babyshake rape :S


----------



## Taleran (Jan 29, 2011)

Origin of the X-Men



			
				Chris Sims said:
			
		

> Q: What's the deal with the X-Men comics? -- @thechrishaley
> 
> A: Okay, I said I was going to try to do these quickly, so let's see here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2011)

Also, Sinister is a man. Again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2011)

What should be his title? Tran Sinister?

I don't mean any offense, but I don't know the terms.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2011)

Drag Queenister seems more likely.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2011)

Although, if he had the balls to suddenly break out in song to "Sweet Transvestite" he would instantly de-throne Doom Joker Mephisto and your mother as the best fucking Villan in comics


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 31, 2011)

Doom is back for some more bromance with Namor


----------



## Hellion (Feb 1, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Although, if he had the balls to suddenly break out in song to "Sweet Transvestite" he would instantly de-throne Doom Joker Mephisto and your mother as the best fucking Villan in comics



Is this the funniest post Iread all day?.... Yeah this is the funniest post I read all day


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2011)

I love this thread.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2011)

Did anyone else read the Age of X: Alpha issue?

I'm not sure if i like it or not. The grimdark alternative timeline thing has been done so often and so far this does not add anything exciting or even new.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 5, 2011)

I read it and as soon as I finished page 2 I was like......ohhh......an alternate timeline type again where Magneto is the leader......feels like I've read it before so I will wait and see


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2011)

it adds the new characters. But Hero Magnus and mohawk namor are ok by me


----------



## Hi Im God (Feb 8, 2011)

I have hope that it will be the next AOA that was like my fav series.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like there's a possible X-Schism in the future


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Shadow (Feb 18, 2011)

Considering I did NOT like the Iron Man and the Wolverine version...........I doubt I will like this unless it is a OVA rather than an actual tv series.

That's what Marvel has been missing lately a really good OVA Movie cartoon.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 18, 2011)

Uncanny X-Force was sex this week...I also picked up some back issues of X-Man


----------



## Shadow (Feb 18, 2011)

Really? I loved the one before this month's issue where Fantomex just straight up G'd everybody up to being a man.  The premise for this arc though seems AWESOME.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## illmatic (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like a April release date


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2011)

bishoenen cyclops wearing condom head suit is not what I would call pleasent


----------



## Z (Feb 19, 2011)

Didn't really expect that from Deadpool


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmm. I'm interested to see how Wolverine will act in the anime.

On a different note. . .

Anyone reading Wolverine & Jubilee?

I'm not exactly taking to the dynamic to them. . . but then, she has the whole "I'M A VAMPIRE" thing to deal with. . .


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 19, 2011)

yeah ive been reading about it, and jubilee's kind of annoying in it but its not badly written and i like the art


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2011)

A wolverine buddy cop book with a vampire teenage girl..

No thanks. Not right now


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2011)

So X-Force is currently the best X-Book again, never in my wildest dreams would I have seen that happening after Milligan left and Deadpool is on the team, that is all kinds of crazy.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 21, 2011)

Taleran said:


> So X-Force is currently the best X-Book again, never in my wildest dreams would I have seen that happening after Milligan left and Deadpool is on the team, that is all kinds of crazy.



I never would have believed that Deadpool would be on the best X book, but Deadpool and Fantomex? Yea, I can buy that.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2011)

Not just Phantomex but a Phantomex finally understood by someone other than his creator.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2011)

How are the Age of X comics?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 21, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Not just Phantomex but a Phantomex finally understood by someone other than his creator.



Good point, until you pointed it out just now I kind of forgot he's been up to anything at all up until now.

I mean, obviously I know he HAS been up to things since New X Men, but reading the first issue of Uncanny really hit me with this feeling of  "Hey, Fantomex is back!", which is something that his previous appearances post Morrison didn't really accomplish.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 21, 2011)

Taleran said:


> So X-Force is currently the best X-Book again, never in my wildest dreams would I have seen that happening after Milligan left and Deadpool is on the team, that is all kinds of crazy.



_easily_ the best too. like way better than everything else, including x-factor and aaron's wolverine


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2011)

Aaron's Wolverine is just behind it, I wouldn't go so far as to say way better.


----------



## shit (Feb 22, 2011)

Daniel Way takes over Astonishing X-Men from Warren Ellis starting next issue

DROPPED


----------



## The Big G (Feb 22, 2011)

Nate And Blink vs the New Mutants:


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 22, 2011)

Nate. 

It would be neat to see Nate vs Legion (even if one of them will be gimped in the fight).

Also, aren't the X-books supposed to be Age of Xing? Or is that just the Legacy book?


----------



## shit (Feb 22, 2011)

the fewer books caught up in that dumb shit the better


----------



## Id (Feb 22, 2011)

He is back in black! :33


We need to solicit an X-Man vs Legion. :33

Written by Robert Kirkman :33


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 22, 2011)

*NATE GREY VS. LEGION

PLEASE

PLEASE*


----------



## Id (Feb 23, 2011)

CBG who can we bug online to request an X-Man vs Legion?

I mean surely Marvels X-Book division would at least consider it, if enough fans demand it. All for the sake of selling? :33


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 23, 2011)

I love how the first thing all three of us thought of after seeing the New Mutants poster was "X-Man vs Legion". :rofl


----------



## Id (Feb 23, 2011)

Naturally, no one on the New Mutants roster can take him down. Plus X-Man and Legion have an unknown history tie in. 

I always wondered what Nate would think of David, and confronted him over his actions leading to the creation of AoA.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 23, 2011)

Ah! I never thought of that. On the one hand, Nate owes Legion his life. On the hand, Legion caused AoA. That would be pretty fun to see what would happen once Nate finds out.


----------



## Id (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh for sure. 

AoA is somewhat funny it begins with the revelations of the Most Powerful Psi mutant off to do what his heart desires, and ends with migration of another Powerful Psi mutant alien to this new world.

The plot is open for the taking. They can get real creative with it.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 23, 2011)

I just had a thought. This is probably from the fallout from Age of X. What if the X-Men are specifically going after alternate reality characters? Maybe they've had enough of that crap.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2011)

The Doctor would have a field day at the Utopia island


----------



## The Big G (Feb 23, 2011)

shit said:


> the fewer books caught up in that dumb shit the better



Age of X is awesome...stop spreading your lies



Magna Defender said:


> *NATE GREY VS. LEGION
> 
> PLEASE
> 
> PLEASE*





X-Man said:


> He is back in black! :33
> 
> 
> We need to solicit an X-Man vs Legion. :33
> ...



X-Man vs Legion is awesome because they're both ridiculously powerful


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2011)

But will the writer be smart enough to write it well?


----------



## shit (Feb 23, 2011)

The Big G said:


> Age of X is awesome...stop spreading your lies



the cyclops backstory was kinda cool
maybe I would think better of it if I actually knew how it came about
is it just a big "What If" started at random?
cuz that's what it seems like to someone who dropped Legacy back when it was slurping Rogue's asshole


----------



## The Big G (Feb 23, 2011)

The thing about Age of X is that its a mystery. If you've read the issues, you'd know that Blidnfold, Emma, the Cuckoos and Xavier are under lock and key.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 23, 2011)

I know Deadpool has been shoved way down our throats lately.

However, the issue of What if Deadpool is FUCKING AWESOME.  Its not just because Venom Deadpool is funny.  But Galactus Modok Fusion.......HILARIOUS.  I don't think I've ever HAHA'd so much in a subway train


----------



## Thor (Feb 23, 2011)

Magna Defender said:


> *NATE GREY VS. LEGION
> 
> PLEASE
> 
> PLEASE*



It will never happen.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2011)

It's too good to happen.


----------



## Thor (Feb 24, 2011)

Magna Defender said:


> It's too good to happen.



Yeah thats how I should have put it.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 24, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> _easily_ the best too. like way better than everything else, including x-factor and aaron's wolverine



Yeah the art for the First arc of Wolverine didn't hold up to what came before in Weapon X.


----------



## shit (Feb 24, 2011)

x-factor doesn't seem to have any direction 
well, I mean moreso than usual


----------



## The Big G (Feb 24, 2011)

My AoX review is up on my blog...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm just hooked for Nate's eventual return to the page.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 25, 2011)

Head on over to the Stomping  Ground and read my thoughts on the "Year of the X-Men" teasers


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 26, 2011)

*Another Teaser*


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2011)

maybe colossus will finally be interesting...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2011)

I remember the whole "Dark Phoenix" Hope teaser last time.

I don't really take much stock into these X-Men teasers.

And unless I missed them already, also am still waiting for Elektra and Lyra to appear.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 26, 2011)

heh, give it another 6 months.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2011)

shit said:


> x-factor doesn't seem to have any direction
> well, I mean moreso than usual



I don't understand what you mean. X-factor has been shitfull of direction lately.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I don't understand what you mean. X-factor has been shitfull of direction lately.


really? where's it going :|


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> really? where's it going :|



Damned if I know. That's the best thing of X-Factor. They've built in so much seeding and foreshadowing and yet you don't really see it until it hits you in the face. Then you look back, and it's all "Oh shit, he's right".
It's been on track ever since Jamie absorbed his baby

But apparently, it's all going to pan out in cowboy apocalypse.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 26, 2011)

I really don't get a strong impression of direction from it at all, it's more like 'oh hey here's the next case!' and the only thing linking the stories together is the emotional... journey or whatever. 

Kind of an old style of comic storytelling but its not really a bad thing.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I really don't get a strong impression of direction from it at all, it's more like 'oh hey here's the next case!' and the only thing linking the stories together is the emotional... journey or whatever.
> 
> Kind of an old style of comic storytelling but its not really a bad thing.


And layla miller. She's a great macguffin.
Rescuing Pip the troll in order for the team to find out about hrimhar and Darwin getting Death powers both of which tie somehow to cowboy apocalypse, before layla saves them last minute with the tricks she learned with Doom
And getting pip the troll (who seems to secretly be evil) on the team.

You know, out of the last story arc alone.


----------



## shit (Feb 26, 2011)

why'd they even go after Pip?
and meeting Thor in Vegas to go through a Hel that looked more like a carnival ghost ride
the direction has been David kicking the plot around like a hacky-sack
I can't even remember the order or arcs in the series because nothing ties together, like petes said

but I shouldn't complain when the writing's consistently good


----------



## Taleran (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Petes12 (Mar 4, 2011)

so... wolverine vs cyclops?

edit: and dont tell me, it's magneto dividing them.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 4, 2011)

GO TEAM WOLVERINE!


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2011)

sooo, another one for the Stark timeline


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2011)

shit said:


> why'd they even go after Pip?


Because Hela had hired them under false pretense to find him and because of what they did, sending him to hel for eternal torment.
Which didn't sit right with Noir core jamie
It also seems that a greater was at work there


> and meeting Thor in Vegas to go through a Hel that looked more like a carnival ghost ride


FOR JHOTUNHEIM
It was great


> I can't even remember the order or arcs in the series because nothing ties together, like petes said


But.. Everything has tied together while keeping a "monster of the week" format. 
They take "cases" remember?

What part was "loose" so far and why didn't you like it?


> but I shouldn't complain when the writing's consistently good



I like it a lot too.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 7, 2011)

So I'm catching up on X-Men Legacy. And have Magneto's powers been upgraded recently? He's doing all sorts of funky stuff that I wouldn't have thought possible for him, even flying without any armor on.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2011)

they've been downgraded actually.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 7, 2011)

But Mags is always worth reading.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2011)

They could make a book consisting only of Magneto Namor and Dr Nemesis constantly insulting everyone around them, specially Rao and Jefferies and it would be the best X-Men book ever, including morrisson and whedon.


----------



## Id (Mar 7, 2011)

My take on Age of X-Men.

Its not an alternate reality, but an elaborate quasi dream caused by Legion sucking up everyone into their minds. Hell I think its not just Legion, he could just be the architect ala movie Inception.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 7, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> So I'm catching up on X-Men Legacy. And have Magneto's powers been upgraded recently? He's doing all sorts of funky stuff that I wouldn't have thought possible for him, even flying without any armor on.



Which issue did you notice Magneto start re-appearing in?  I've been wanting to read more with him after he got his powers back, but don't know where to start.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 7, 2011)

X-Man said:


> My take on Age of X-Men.
> 
> Its not an alternate reality, but an elaborate quasi dream caused by Legion sucking up everyone into their minds. Hell I think its not just Legion, he could just be the architect ala movie Inception.



Good Theory!

Legion has something  to do with it that's a given. But i wanna know who "X" is. 

Looking forward to Wed for the next issue of Legacy


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 8, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> They could make a book consisting only of Magneto Namor and Dr Nemesis constantly insulting everyone around them, specially Rao and Jefferies and it would be the best X-Men book ever, including morrisson and whedon.



That... that would be beautiful. 

I'm still holding out for the mutant science squad(Doc Nemesis, the Indian doctor, and the guy who talks to machines) to have a mini of their own.



Juggernaut said:


> Which issue did you notice Magneto start re-appearing in?  I've been wanting to read more with him after he got his powers back, but don't know where to start.



I think Magneto came on after Second Coming. Sooo thats issue 240. or 241 or 239? One of those. The recent arc where they go to India is what I was referring to though, issue 245 or something.


EDIT: Wikipedia says Magneto comes on the book from issue 238.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 8, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> I think Magneto came on after Second Coming. Sooo thats issue 240. or 241 or 239? One of those. The recent arc where they go to India is what I was referring to though, issue 245 or something.
> 
> EDIT: Wikipedia says Magneto comes on the book from issue 238.



Thanks.  I'll check those out.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 8, 2011)

magneto comes back when the X-Men moove to S Francisco first time around, but quickly leaves only to return shortly after the X-Men moove to utopia (after the battle against the Dark Avengers)


----------



## Thor (Mar 8, 2011)

Legion : The God-Mutant.


----------



## Id (Mar 9, 2011)

X-Man: An Omega Level Mutant. A living God returning to the world of Mortals... - *Dark Beast.*


I propose a showdown.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2011)

Speaking of Dark Beast, he's long overdue to meet Sinister.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 9, 2011)

1.21 Gigawatts said:


> Speaking of Dark Beast, he's long overdue to meet Sinister.



Dark Beast is going to be a regular in Uncanny X-Force this year


----------



## Thor (Mar 9, 2011)

X-Man said:


> X-Man: An Omega Level Mutant. A living God returning to the world of Mortals... - *Dark Beast.*
> 
> 
> I propose a showdown.



Legion creates an alternate universe in Nate's incorporeal brain. Game over


----------



## Id (Mar 9, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Legion creates an alternate universe in Nate's incorporeal brain. Game over


Crazy talk. Legion does not have the power of creation. 



The Big G said:


> Dark Beast is going to be a regular in Uncanny X-Force this year



This create sparks if its Paul Cornell version of Dark Beast.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2011)

Finally caught up with Uncanny X-Force

Not only is it the BEST X book currently coming out, it's simply one of the best Marvel books coming out period.  Jesus it's just so good.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 12, 2011)

X-Man said:


> My take on Age of X-Men.
> 
> Its not an alternate reality, but an elaborate quasi dream caused by Legion sucking up everyone into their minds. Hell I think its not just Legion, he could just be the architect ala movie Inception.



So I just saw the checklist for Age of X, and its only going through New Mutants and X-Men: Legacy.

Which makes me think you are spot on with that take. In verse, it would explain why AoX has its own Utopia and X-men similar to their "real" counterparts(like Hellion with no arms) despite events up to this point being so radically different. Its all being influenced from the minds of the residents of Utopia.


----------



## Id (Mar 14, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> So I just saw the checklist for Age of X, and its only going through New Mutants and X-Men: Legacy.
> 
> Which makes me think you are spot on with that take. In verse, it would explain why AoX has its own Utopia and X-men similar to their "real" counterparts(like Hellion with no arms) despite events up to this point being so radically different. Its all being influenced from the minds of the residents of Utopia.



Maybe Deadpool has gained Mangekyō Sharingan!?!?


----------



## The Big G (Mar 14, 2011)

Next week is the next issue of AoX


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 14, 2011)

X-Man said:


> Maybe Deadpool has gained Mangekyō Sharingan!?!?





So now we know what Madara's plan looks like once its in effect.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 15, 2011)

My review of Age of X Chapter 3 is up on the Stomping Ground


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm so ridiculously excited for this


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 19, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I'm so ridiculously excited for this



This actually looks pretty good.  8 issues isn't going to be great on my wallet, but I want it.  I like that they mention that Psylocke will seek out her former Exiles teammate.  I also really like the art in that first picture.  All three pics look pretty good.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 19, 2011)

Uncanny X Force best fucking book for your money right now.  I dropped some books so I can buy the TPB of X Force when it comes out for the Baby Apocalypse Saga just so I can have a personal copy of MORAL DEADPOOL telling Logan and Psyloche about the morality of NOT KILLING A CHILD.  That page was pure awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2011)

That Dark Angel cover kinda reminds me of Black Swan


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2011)

Uncanny X-Force is definitely on the top of my pull list.  If you chumps don't buy single issues you might as well wait and save up for the #1-18 Omnibus collection that is bound to come out, I'm sure it'll save you more than buying the TPB's


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll be honest, I'm much more stoked for the current X events than Fear Itself by a mile


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2011)

I only care for X Force and Wolverine.  

The other X Books can suck it


----------



## Z (Mar 19, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I only care for X Force and Wolverine.
> 
> The other X Books can suck it



Pretty much this


----------



## Taleran (Mar 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Uncanny X-Force is definitely on the top of my pull list.  If you chumps don't buy single issues you might as well wait and save up for the #1-18 Omnibus collection that is bound to come out, I'm sure it'll save you more than buying the TPB's



Phillip Tan is taking over for art, the next bit could be a bit rocky.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)

X-Factor frowns upon this malarky.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 20, 2011)

PHILIP Tan?

I wonder if he improved his anatomy. . .


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> X-Factor frowns upon this malarky.



My wallet surely doesn't



Taleran said:


> Phillip Tan is taking over for art, the next bit could be a bit rocky.



yeah but the writing should be strong enough for me to get by on that.


----------



## Thor (Mar 25, 2011)

Well it looks like most people's suspicions were correct. Age of X is a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Pocket Universe


 most likely created by 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Legion


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2011)

X-Force #6 was great and #7 is going back to one of the best elements of New X-Men


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 25, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Well it looks like most people's suspicions were correct. Age of X is a
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Then that means the non-Age of X title books shows what's happening in 616 then. . .


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2011)

X-Factor > Wolverine


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2011)

I do not condone nor condemn that sentence


----------



## Thor (Mar 26, 2011)

X-Force>X-Factor


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2011)

depends on the way you look at it


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2011)

No there is no way to look at it.

It's really the superior book.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2011)

Eeeeh. In some ways it is.
But they're very different books.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 26, 2011)

But X-force is also better.


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2011)

uncanny x-force is not simply better than things
it's bettererest than things
by that I mean it's the best
anything ever


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2011)

but rego X-Force was overrated and I will not admit to it being better than X-Factor
it had pretty boring characters, honestly (sorry Laura fans, but you can suck on it cuz it's true)
nothing really ever came of Cyclops keeping shit away from everyone except Beast leaving
99% of the book's appeal was its art
same with Carnage coming out now, but I'm still loving it
but the point is, Kyle and Yost aren't nearly as good as Remender at this
imo


----------



## Thor (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantomex the Super Sentinel 

He's by far my favorite character in this book. Deadpool's cool too.


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2011)

Deadpool hasn't really done anything...
I've enjoyed Angel more than I have in the past
and Wolverine makes me laff a good bit in this series


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 26, 2011)

shit said:


> but rego X-Force was overrated and I will not admit to it being better than X-Factor
> it had pretty boring characters, honestly (sorry Laura fans, but you can suck on it cuz it's true)
> nothing really ever came of Cyclops keeping shit away from everyone except Beast leaving
> 99% of the book's appeal was its art
> ...



Pretty much this.

X force was not bad, and consistently enjoyable, but I always liked X Factor more, and it definitely ain't got shit on Uncanny X force.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 26, 2011)

The ending to New Mutants 23 confuses me a bit. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



There's no world outside the Force Walls... buuut, they're constantly being attacked by people outside the Force Walls?

EDIT: Oh wait, no it makes sense. I forgot about Kitty's camera, and Scott's dog tags. 

Also, I guess its not Legion doing all this, since its a "she". Curious.

EDIT 2: Is Cassandra Cain back?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2011)

Wait, what?

Why would she be mentioned in this thread?


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 28, 2011)

1.21 Gigawatts said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Why would she be mentioned in this thread?



Because the villain is a "she", and I was trying to think of a villain who could punk Xavier and have enough power to cause AoX. And I read somewhere that Carey has been wanting to use her (probably on a thread in the CBR forums). *shrugs* 

EDIT: Sorry, CBG, I had a brain fart. Nova, not Cain. I mixed up last names for a second.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2011)

uncanny x-men is pretty aceptable, if you first accept that the enemies are unappealing, but the mythos is still awesome, the art is horrible terrible, but everyone still looks like whatever shape they're suposed to look like, and the leaders are still smart, if you refuse to think of them as flavorless and their antagonists as utterly retarded.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 29, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> uncanny x-men is pretty aceptable, if you first accept that the enemies are unappealing, but the mythos is still awesome, the art is horrible terrible, but everyone still looks like whatever shape they're suposed to look like, and the leaders are still smart, if you refuse to think of them as flavorless and their antagonists as utterly retarded.



Thats... thats like saying "poop is delicious, if you ignore the fact its poop".


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 29, 2011)

I wonder if Uncanny would be a decent read with a good artist, because that just turns me away every time. You'd think the biggest x-men book would be a higher priority art-wise.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2011)

Nobody's given a shit about Uncanny for a very long time Petes


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 30, 2011)

uncanny is the kind of book I could see giving speeches to the other books and always starting with "back when I was the bread winner for the house..."


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2011)

I feel bad about laughing when Fantomex shot Mini-Apocalypse in X-force. 

Everyone's like


----------



## Hellion (Mar 31, 2011)

I like age of X


----------



## Z (Apr 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> I feel bad about laughing when Fantomex shot Mini-Apocalypse in X-force.
> 
> Everyone's like



He needed to get the job done. He's awesome like that


----------



## Hellion (Apr 1, 2011)

Z said:


> He needed to get the job done. He's awesome like that



That's was a "wait, what?!" moment. It was very nicely done. Poccy is Poccy no matter how small he is. 

Also having Deadpool be the one who has a problem with it added much needed depth to his zany character.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]T2jTogBrWrA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4YF1o_jgqr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2011)

japanese Emma frost and astonishing X-men Hisako and bishonen cyclops

I approve of this line up


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2011)

I just hope they capture magneto right. He's such a hopelessly western character


----------



## Thor (Apr 1, 2011)

No Bishi Wolverine?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2011)

No, Logan is the typical muscle bound sidekick with swords for claws.


----------



## shit (Apr 1, 2011)

just read new Wolverine
there needs to be a Dr. Nemesis/Fantomex team up in every issue of every book ever
even tho Fantomex is playing straight man, which is weird


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2011)

Godliness 

Just ridiculously godly OP and ED for X-men anime


----------



## Id (Apr 2, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> [YOUTUBE]T2jTogBrWrA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4YF1o_jgqr4[/YOUTUBE]



*Stryfe!!!!!*


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 2, 2011)

Forget Stryfe.  JUGGERNAUT!!!!!  I was wondering if he'd make an appearance, and was hoping they did not take liberties with his basic design. They didn't, he looks good.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2011)

Damn.

Stryfe.


----------



## Z (Apr 3, 2011)

Edit:  never mind


----------



## Thor (Apr 4, 2011)

So much potential I see.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2011)

The series is actually not that bad. I feel that japanese animation is the best vehicle for an X-Men show


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 5, 2011)

Hellion said:


> The series is actually not that bad. I feel that japanese animation is the best vehicle for an X-Men show



While I agree, especially on the art part, there are a few things in Animes I'm not a fan of.  

Cowboy Bebop is one of my favorite animes.  If they could pull of that kind of animation mixed with a little of the story telling, it would be great.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 5, 2011)

I love that beast seems to be either wearing his X uniform or.....a tux 

And his TA is a squid 

Finally, LOL at Scott angsting the way only japanese people know how. (Pre-angst clench -> RARRRGHHHHHHH)


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 6, 2011)

X-men is a gritty story. The darker animation that japanese provide will benefit the story telling


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 6, 2011)

PUROFESA EKSU!


----------



## Thor (Apr 6, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> PUROFESA EKSU!



SURYECROPS


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm literally cracking up here.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 8, 2011)

Childrens Crusade.........something of an awesome thing going on there.


----------



## Thor (Apr 8, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Childrens Crusade.........something of an awesome thing going on there.



It's an X-Book?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2011)

Takes too damn long coming out for me to bother reading it right now, maybe once it's all finished.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 9, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> It's an X-Book?



Yeah it is an X-book.   Paralax is right though the book won't be finished until next year but its still something of an awesome thing going on at the moment.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 11, 2011)

> This July, the fragile peace between human and mutantkind gets rocked to its core as the comic blockbuster of the summer, Fear Itself, brings the fight to the shores of Utopia in Uncanny X-Men #540 & 541! From critically acclaimed writer Kieron Gillen and superstar artist Greg Land, The Serpent has chosen one of the heaviest hitters of the Marvel Universe as one of his Worthy and he?s ready to settle some unfinished business.
> 
> ?After the tight, claustrophobic Breaking Point, I wanted something that embraced the epic scale inherent in the modern/mythological world war of Fear Itself. It's a disaster movie where the natural threat is the supernatural powerhouse,? explains writer Kieron Gillen. ?The whole story's built like a bomb, with each step of the Serpent?s Worthy is like another tick on the clock. "What can stop the Worthy?" is the question, and as the answer starts to become apparent, that's when the terror starts to bite. A city, waiting to be hit, with nothing they can do to stop it.?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 11, 2011)

Haha oh wow Juggy looks fantastic.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 12, 2011)

Collision Prelude & CH 1 Review up on the Stomping Ground


----------



## illmatic (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm liking Gillen's run on Uncanny X-Men so far.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncanny X-Force is so good it should be illegal


----------



## Parallax (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncanny X-Force continous to prove Remender might just be the best writer that Marvel has (well besides Aaron and Hickman)


----------



## illmatic (Apr 14, 2011)

Kieron Gillen Newsrama interview - LOKI, MAGNETO and HOPE.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2011)

So, Cyttorak. . . will you make your presence known?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2011)

I wonder what kind of powers this will imbue Juggernaut? He already has infinite power.

Hopefully he'll be able to fly or something.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2011)

That opens a can of worms actually.  Why can't he fly already?  "Nothing can stop the Juggernaut"  Oh yeah?  Gravity seems to work rather well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2011)

Maybe he can, just Cain has never tapped into that power. I mean he can shoot out Cytorrak beams but he never does that either.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 15, 2011)

"he already has infinite power"

god any discussion about how powerful juggernaut is just always makes me roll my eyes.


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2011)

uncanny x-force is da bomb yo
I think half the appeal of the book is Remender only plays with the very best toys in the toybox

*Spoiler*: __ 



is fantomex raising his own baby apocalypse, or is that the World working behind his back?
kinda rhetorical and kinda literal question there


----------



## Taleran (Apr 16, 2011)

X-Force is really firing on all cylinders.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The connection between Apoc and Weapon Plus makes a whole ton of sense in general


----------



## lucky (Apr 16, 2011)

i hope this book of fear thing won't be like hulked out avengers.

Cuz those hulked out avengers didn't show massive strength/power growth.  They should've been upgraded similar to a normal human -> hulk strength, i.e  superpowered beings -> SUPERSUPERpowered beings.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 16, 2011)

shit said:


> uncanny x-force is da bomb yo
> I think half the appeal of the book is Remender only plays with the very best toys in the toybox
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Taleran said:


> X-Force is really firing on all cylinders.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Rick has said multiple times that UXF is a going to update the whole Apocalypse mythos and i saying he's doing a bang up job so far


----------



## Parallax (Apr 17, 2011)

UXF has made me care about a X title not named Wolverine for the first time since Morrison/Whedon era

it feels good :]


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

Xfactor and legacy have all been pretty great.
So have events like Complex and Messiah War. And the Dark Reign battle.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So, Cyttorak. . . will you make your presence known?



It's very silly once you think about it. He's already an Avatar, a "worthy"
Only of Cyttorak, not Skadi, or the Snake.
It's like Thor picking up another hammer


----------



## Parallax (Apr 17, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Xfactor and legacy have all been pretty great.
> So have events like Complex and Messiah War. And the Dark Reign battle.



nah I haven't cared at all for any of these events at all

still don't

Uncanny X-Force where it's at


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2011)

x-events have really fallen flat, imo
x-factor is still a high quality title tho and always will be


----------



## Parallax (Apr 17, 2011)

As long as Remender is there

I also like Wolverine, but then again I'm a big fan of Jason Aaron


----------



## Bender (Apr 17, 2011)

The X-force books at my nearest comic book store are sold out. So, can someone fill me in on what happens in the next issue after Fantomex puts a bullet in child Pookie?


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2011)

shit said:


> x-events have really fallen flat, imo
> x-factor is still a high quality title tho and always will be





Parallax said:


> As long as Remender is there
> 
> I also like Wolverine, but then again I'm a big fan of Jason Aaron



x-factor is high quality


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

I think the X-Titles are getting an unfair treatment. Everyone here raved about messiah complex, and enjoyed Cable and deadpool, but Messiah War was panned as terrible, muddy, and ultimately unenjoyable, this which was an exclusive Cable & Deadpool and X-Force centric event.


Land and Fraction haven't been up to snuff, but they've had good moments in between.

Non-whedon astonishing is an abomination though.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 17, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It's very silly once you think about it. He's already an Avatar, a "worthy"
> Only of Cyttorak, not Skadi, or the Snake.
> It's like Thor picking up another hammer



It is hard to say what Cyttorak is like due to too few varying appearances.  I'm thinking he will make an appearance in the same manner he did in WWH: X-Men in that he'll coach Cain into becoming his engine of destruction and maybe to fight off the influences of Skadi.  I don't think it will be a major plot point though.

I'm just hoping that Juggernaut becoming one of these "worthy" breaks the dam set up by the Uni Power so he can get his own power flowing again.  I'd rather not think of Juggs as a guy that, if he does something good,  he'll lose power.  On the reverse side, if he does something bad, he'll get more powerful.

Recently that had Cyttorak comment on that.  But in an old Dr. Strange issue, Cyttorak has said that he does not care if the power is used for good or evil, as long as it is spreading his name.


----------



## Thor (Apr 17, 2011)

Nope Collosus is going be the next Juggernaut.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 17, 2011)

And how do you figure that outside of that one teaser image?  I don't think just because it shows Colossus with Juggernaut's helmet that means he'll get the power.  There is another teaser image with Cyke in Magneto's suit and another of Steve Rogers putting on Nova's helmet.  I don't think either of them will be getting those powers/suits in the actual comic.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 17, 2011)

Steve did briefly use Nova's helmet.


----------



## Thor (Apr 17, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> And how do you figure that outside of that one teaser image?  I don't think just because it shows Colossus with Juggernaut's helmet that means he'll get the power.  There is another teaser image with Cyke in Magneto's suit and another of Steve Rogers putting on Nova's helmet.  I don't think either of them will be getting those powers/suits in the actual comic.  I could be wrong though.



Steve did become Nova Prime for a while.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 17, 2011)

So you think Piotr will take on the power of Cyttorak when Juggs reaches their door?

What issue did Steve become Nova in?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 17, 2011)

somewhere in the first 6 issues of secret avengers. 

x-force was of course good, but you know, uncanny x-men wasn't bad either. Gillen's a good writer, should give him a chance.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

I thought uncanny was great too, it's just a bit early on the new arc to pronounce myself.

Everybody trashes the x-books, but if I just utter the words "Namor, Erik and Nemesis" then everyone has a Dr Housegasm.


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2011)

I liked Nemesis talking back to Magneto, but I didn't like Brand being such a fucking bitch
she was always hard nosed and dykish, but it looks like Gillen's just writing her as a straight up bitch which is a little annoying to read


----------



## Thor (Apr 17, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> So you think Piotr will take on the power of Cyttorak when Juggs reaches their door?
> 
> What issue did Steve become Nova in?



I think Juggernaut will stomp the X-Men (Wolverine, Cyclops, Emma Frost, Colossus, Kitty Pryde). Then Magneto or Prof X gives Colossus the idea and he does it.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

Also, Good God, they're visting all of the X-Horrors. Apocalypse, the World, and now Shadow King.
What's next, is Logan gonna take on the Dark Phoenix?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

shit said:


> I liked Nemesis talking back to Magneto, but I didn't like Brand being such a fucking bitch
> she was always hard nosed and dykish, but it looks like Gillen's just writing her as a straight up bitch which is a little annoying to read



She was nick fury with tits. Brand was awesome.


----------



## Thor (Apr 17, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Also, Good God, they're visting all of the X-Horrors. Apocalypse, the World, and now Shadow King.
> What's next, is Logan gonna take on the Dark Phoenix?



Maybe after they face the Celestials.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 17, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> I think Juggernaut will stomp the X-Men (Wolverine, Cyclops, Emma Frost, Colossus, Kitty Pryde). Then Magneto or Prof X gives Colossus the idea and he does it.



I could see something like that happening and I wouldn't throw it out as a possibility, but I'd be surprised if Colossus became the Juggernaut.


----------



## Thor (Apr 19, 2011)

X-Men the anime full episodes.

Episode 1
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL-QhO_DEcA&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Episode 2
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wvLubmnkJE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Episode 3
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7fBJBddwfE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 19, 2011)

^ Looks cool but Armor's inclusion gives me pause,shes so damn boring in the comics


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

she's pretty good in the comics


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 19, 2011)

no...just no...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't see why you would have a problem with her.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 19, 2011)

What else has she been in prominently besides Astonishing X Men? I always thought she was kinda cool.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 19, 2011)

I always thought she was alright, has potential at least.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 20, 2011)

Late, but finally finished X-Force/Messiah War/Second Coming good shit.

What did you guys think of Second Coming, I thought it was good. Magneto was GOATin it up with lead blood, Bastion did his thing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I always thought she was alright, has potential at least.



Yea I'm just surprised at Zen's "so damn boring" opinion, given the fact that she's barely had any spotlight beyond being a side character in Whedon's run.

Also, Uncanny 535 was pretty good. It's the level of quality I'd expect of a "main" x book. Looking forward to next issue.


----------



## shit (Apr 20, 2011)

she was there during Ennis's run


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

Let's make this very clear
We're all talking about Uncanny 535.1 right? The one with Magneto on it. Uncanny 535 with Land art and the Sublime Corp. is still almost Loeb level.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 20, 2011)

Uncanny X men 535 by Gillen? I'd hardly call it Loeb level.

But 535.1 was definitely better.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 20, 2011)

534 was fraction with sublime corp. 534.1 (magneto issue) and 535 (return to breakworld) are gillen.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 20, 2011)

This second arc of Wolverine was MUCH better than the first. Schism will probably be good if slightly beside the point having Logan and Scott but heads.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> "he already has infinite power"
> 
> god any discussion about how powerful juggernaut is just always makes me roll my eyes.


 You just hatin' because he's better than whatever your favorite character is.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 20, 2011)

No he is hating because right once the discussion turns to power levels people tune out (myself included)


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

have not read 535 yet then


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 20, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea I'm just surprised at Zen's "so damn boring" opinion, given the fact that she's barely had any spotlight beyond being a side character in Whedon's run.



Shes Kity pride with out the charm or the wit

their is nothing about her that makes her stand out personality wise.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha, Nemesis to magneto
"Shout if you see a Nazi"
To Mag-fucking-neto 



Guy is boss of bosses


----------



## illmatic (Apr 20, 2011)

535 - Namor and Colossus fight a giant mechanical killer shrimp from Atlantis in the first couple pages


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

If there is one thing X-Men has over everything else that has ever evered in all of everdom, is their magnificent dicks.

Namor and Pietro laying the smackdown on a giant shrimp fills the dick quota for the issue
Magnificently
But
Nemesis being a dick to Magneto doubled it
Magnificently
But
Magneto and Scott being dicks to each other trippled it
Magnificently
But
Scott, Emma and Logan taking turns at being dicks to Brand quadrupled it
Magnificently.
But
Brand being a dick to everyone.
Made it priceless.

It's everything I ever wanted a non whedon x-men ever to be.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 20, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Shes Kity pride with out the charm or the wit
> 
> their is nothing about her that makes her stand out personality wise.



She hasnt been given much to do after her initial appearances in whedon x-men, so thats not really surprising. she needs to be developed a bit more.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

whoever she was, she is not the hinata clone displayed in the anime x-men.
Not that it doesn't fit the story though, because it does


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> whoever she was, she is not the hinata clone displayed in the anime x-men.
> Not that it doesn't fit the story though, because it does



That emma frost is a crime though.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't know. I'm an Emma fan, so you'd think I'd be a purist, but I'm still giving them more time before I form an opinion.

The "This is all your fault/They are the people who you can rely on the most" threw me off though


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> whoever she was, she is not the hinata clone displayed in the anime x-men.
> Not that it doesn't fit the story though, because it does



hmmm that actually sounds like an improvement


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 20, 2011)

being like hinata is never an improvement.

worst.
character.
EVER.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

Untill last week I thought hinata was the name of the dog.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 20, 2011)

I think that is Hachiko/Hachi.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

I know they're women in shoen, but the way this "hinata" fellow was being treated it was only natural to assume she was the nearest sub-human beast I could find


----------



## Taleran (Apr 22, 2011)

It is Uncanny how good the current run of X-Force continues to be.


----------



## shit (Apr 22, 2011)

oh hay pot shots at naruto characters
that's why I come to the comics section


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 22, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> being like hinata is never an improvement.
> 
> worst.
> character.
> EVER.



better to be a bad character then have no character atall


----------



## Taleran (Apr 22, 2011)

I would disagree with that.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 22, 2011)

What's wrong with Hinata?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 22, 2011)

she's totally defined by her pathetic stalkerish crush on a guy she almost never hangs out with? And shes just annoying in general with her stupid stuttering.


----------



## shit (Apr 23, 2011)

petes hates love


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 23, 2011)

But Hinata liking Naruto and trying to emulate his charisma and stubbornness was always about not wanting to be a demure princess and allowing her family's crap karma to totally define her existence.  And the whole stalker bit is totally misapplied; she's not skulking around corners, trying to obsess over/harass him or anything even approaching that.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2011)

Hinata can suck it

she sucks


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 23, 2011)

Fuck you guys i wanna talk about X-MEN!!!


----------



## illmatic (Apr 23, 2011)

Episode 4 of the X-Men anime is out.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 23, 2011)

shit said:


> petes hates love



i dont buy that you can love someone you've talked to like 3x ever.

which I guess is my biggest problem with her.



Zen-aku said:


> Fuck you guys i wanna talk about X-MEN!!!



this is your fault!


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 23, 2011)

So if I read AoX right. The bad guy is a psychic cannibalistic antibody with untold power? Legion has his own Cassandra Nova (somewhat)? Brilliant!

EDIT: I don't know how anyone can hate on Hinata. She's the only 15 year old who actually acts like a 15 year old in the manga, and even then, she's the only one who stood up to Pein after he nuked Konoha. All the other ninjas and Jounins and protectors just stood there shitting their pants. Or lying dead.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2011)

I want Apocolypse...


----------



## Thor (Apr 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Haha, Nemesis to magneto
> "Shout if you see a Nazi"
> To Mag-fucking-neto
> 
> ...



When Magneto stages his coup, Nemesis is the 1st to die.


----------



## Bender (Apr 23, 2011)

Dammit why are we talking about Hinata? 

Loved episode 4 of X-men. pek pek


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 23, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> i dont buy that you can love someone you've talked to like 3x ever.
> 
> which I guess is my biggest problem with her.



lol whut?

Teenagers can be all about whimsy and emotional intensity.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 23, 2011)

whats with the teenager copout? a normal teenager would've moved on after 3 years.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2011)

Petes is right

let's not talk about this it'll go nowhere.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh something I forgot to mention, Billy Tan did some magic when he drew X-Force because it looks like nothing he has done elsewhere.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 23, 2011)

Geez, it astonishes me how much content is in one issue of UXF. I cant help but think that if Kubo wrote UXF #8 it woulda been like 50 chapters and shit


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 23, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Oh something I forgot to mention, Billy Tan did some magic when he drew X-Force because it looks like nothing he has done elsewhere.



I think it's the colorist and inker doing the magic, but he did a pretty good job.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 23, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> whats with the teenager copout? a normal teenager would've moved on after 3 years.



You're such a dreary old man.  :/

Pining away for someone for like 4+ years (e.g., the duration of high school) is pretty common.

And once again you make it seem like she sits in her room, secretly cutting Naruto's name into her flesh, psychotically obsessing over every little detail about him.  It's nothing like that.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 23, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> You're such a dreary old man.  :/
> 
> Pining away for someone for like 4+ years (e.g., the duration of high school) is pretty common.
> 
> And once again you make it seem like she sits in her room, secretly cutting Naruto's name into her flesh, psychotically obsessing over every little detail about him.  It's nothing like that.




Sounds like Helga


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2011)

I completely forget about new Uncanny X-Force

time to read that shit


----------



## Slice (Apr 24, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Sounds like Helga









Is Age of X worth reading? I only read the first issue (or was it a zero issue?) - the one where they show Cyclops in jail.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 24, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> You're such a dreary old man.  :/
> 
> Pining away for someone for like 4+ years (e.g., the duration of high school) is pretty common.
> 
> And once again you make it seem like she sits in her room, secretly cutting Naruto's name into her flesh, psychotically obsessing over every little detail about him.  It's nothing like that.



im not very old...

it wouldn't be a big deal if it were just one of many aspects of her character, but its THE thing with her. everything romancey in naruto is irritating beyond belief. If you're going to have some of that in your series then it should develop, not remain totally static.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 24, 2011)

My review of Chapter 5 of Age of X is up, also check out reviews for X-23/Daken's crossover


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 24, 2011)

Slice said:


> Is Age of X worth reading? I only read the first issue (or was it a zero issue?) - the one where they show Cyclops in jail.



Wrong Helga lol, he more than likely means the one from Hey Arnold...who i[m pretty sure would indeed carve Arnold's name into her arm if she could get away with it.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 24, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> im not very old...
> 
> it wouldn't be a big deal if it were just one of many aspects of her character, but its THE thing with her. everything romancey in naruto is irritating beyond belief. If you're going to have some of that in your series then it should develop, not remain totally static.



Yes, it's one of the few parts of her character.  Is this really a problem though?  She's always functioned as one of many supporting characters in the story; beyond the 30 or so chapters she's featured in (and that's out of a 530+ chapter story that's still ongoing, mind), she's used for her personality and as shorthand for her storyline.  It's not like Kishimoto's trying and failing to do more with her character - she's no Amy Pond or X-23.

As for romance, the only stuff that really matters is Team 7's love triangle, and it's pretty dynamic.



Emperor Joker said:


> Wrong Helga lol, he more than likely means the one from Hey Arnold...who i[m pretty sure would indeed carve Arnold's name into her arm if she could get away with it.



pek  Helga is the best tsundere.

Whatever happened to this show?  It totally disappeared after the movie.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 24, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> Yes, it's one of the few parts of her character.  Is this really a problem though?  She's always functioned as one of many supporting characters in the story; beyond the 30 or so chapters she's featured in (and that's out of a 530+ chapter story that's still ongoing, mind), she used for her personality and as shorthand for her storyline.  It's not like Kishimoto's trying and failing to do more with her character - she's no Amy Pond or X-23.
> 
> As for romance, the only stuff that really matters is Team 7's love triangle, and it's pretty dynamic.
> 
> ...




It got cancelled, before they could get a second movie off the ground, which would have finished up the series properly.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2011)

Problem with Hinata
(And I hope to God this ends the discussion about shitruto)
She has tits and is on a shoenen manga. As such she is bound to be useless, and since she's not a main character, entirely defined by her relationship to a man. May it be Naruto, her cousin or her father. 
She's not a character, she's a prop. The irony on Naruto's side. As such she serves no other purpose then to be used and then  discarded.
As it were in the pein fight.
It's not that she's a bad character, is that she's about as much of a character as Zaubza's sword or Kakashi's mouth cover, or ton ton.
That guy who shot canonballs out of his hairwig in one piece was more of a person.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 24, 2011)

It's not like there are actual X-men comics worth talking about.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2011)

there are many. None out yet.


X-Factor, why you doin this to me?


----------



## shit (Apr 24, 2011)

stfu banhammer
hinata rules and she has plenty of character
you suck at summing up characters and ending debates


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2011)

Both Shit and ghostworld are wrong in the same page in the same thread D:

the horror


----------



## shit (Apr 24, 2011)

w/e parallax
it's obviously an issue of taste
but liking Naruto proves we all have bad taste to begin with
so I suggest we move this along back to comics
b/c this road only leads to self-loathing for everyone involved


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 25, 2011)

No, not at all actually.  Whether you like the book/Hinata has no bearing on determining whether she has agency as a character with specific power, passions, desires, etc., or whether she's just a plot device masquerading as a character.  That much should be totally clear to everyone.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 25, 2011)

So how about them X-Men books, eh? 

Did anyone chuckle at the name of the Breakworld ship? Its nice to be able to look forward to Uncanny X-Men again.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2011)

Ooh, uncanny x-force is gonna tassle with the lensher next month.
Bad idea bear 



Also, I stopped liking Naruto after the Gaara Rescue arc. I only read it because of OBD


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2011)

shit said:


> stfu banhammer
> hinata rules and she has plenty of character
> you suck at summing up characters and ending debates



*Insincerity registered *


----------



## shit (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm always completely sincere in everything I post
how dare you sir


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 26, 2011)

shit said:


> I'm always completely sincere in everything I post
> how dare you sir



 Shit I smell what your saying...and its Bull.


 And I repeat....I want Apocolypse.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2011)

Too bad he is dead

womp womp


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2011)

Remender did us a favor killing him off anyway


----------



## shit (Apr 26, 2011)

but he's not dead


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Too bad he is dead
> 
> womp womp





Parallax said:


> Remender did us a favor killing him off anyway





shit said:


> but he's not dead



 As if Apoc can die like that. Not with the Celestials backing him for their own needs.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 26, 2011)

Like that death is sticking, exactly. Apocalypse is still being built up as a major part of that book. Which begs the question, why the fuck isn't he reading Uncanny X-force?

Also, even I dropped the Hinata argument, and I never drop arguments. It's not that I've changed my opinion or that I didn't have more things to say about it (oh I do). But it's really derailing the thread.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2011)

pooky is dead for the time being. All hail Phantomex.


----------



## shit (Apr 26, 2011)

how can he be alive in a tube in the world and be dead?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2011)

I asked that very same question to your mother He's being resurrected, but still dead.
And unconscious pre-pookie toddler who is yet to be molded into pooky is  still not pooky.


----------



## shit (Apr 26, 2011)

watch they actually call him pooky now


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2011)

All the nerd celebs hang out at NF


----------



## shit (Apr 26, 2011)

well it's a pretty obvious pet name for a toddler apocalypse


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2011)

_She's piiiihiiiised_



Again, there is no X-Character like the douchebag


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 28, 2011)

From the looks of it, pissed is an understatement.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 28, 2011)

Monet *SMASH*


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 30, 2011)

Man, one day I hope to ride on a ship or plane or vehicle with a name as awesome as the Resplendent Celestial Slaughter.


----------



## Taleran (May 4, 2011)

Well every title needs a couple missteps this was the first for X-Force


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 4, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Man, one day I hope to ride on a ship or plane or vehicle with a name as awesome as the Resplendent Celestial Slaughter.



I think I just found the name for my next car.


----------



## Petes12 (May 4, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Well every title needs a couple missteps this was the first for X-Force


You're really not making me feel good about the comics today.


----------



## Taleran (May 4, 2011)

#9 just doesn't mesh with what was going on with the book up to now and what has been going on with Wolverine previously.


----------



## Z (May 5, 2011)

^Maybe there's more to it than meets the eye. He even said they're not a revenge squad but he did it still. 

So Magneto wants vengeance but doesn't wanna get his hands dirty. Interesting...


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2011)

I enjoyed it for what it was


----------



## Taleran (May 5, 2011)

I would have enjoyed it more if the current story running through Wolverine has all been him coming to grips with his past so this stories message didn't feel pointless.


----------



## Banhammer (May 5, 2011)

Z said:


> So Magneto wants vengeance but doesn't wanna get his hands dirty. Interesting...



It's more like that guy is a personal demon of Erik that he cannot bring himself to face, as even the mere thought of him renders him a helpless victimized little boy.
It's also been implied that this is something that will have ramifications in the future.


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I would have enjoyed it more if the current story running through Wolverine has all been him coming to grips with his past so this stories message didn't feel pointless.



For who Wolverine or Magneto?  And I guess?  Iono it doesn't seem like that is the case with the current Wolverine series


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2011)

Oh hell yes.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 7, 2011)

Is that the Age of Apocalypse reality?  That looks like AoA Sabertooth in the corner.


----------



## shit (May 7, 2011)

^ hell yeah it is
did you not hear about this coming?

also read the latest issue, and it wasn't mind numbingly awesome, but I still gasmed over the backgrounds, and it was more than ok for a one-shot character issue, and it even cast Wolverine and Magneto's relationship in a refreshing light


----------



## Petes12 (May 7, 2011)

tan cant draw magneto though.


----------



## shit (May 7, 2011)

just cuz he didn't look like he was suffering through a hemorrhoid...


----------



## Petes12 (May 7, 2011)

No, because the helmet is too big on his head and it looks silly. and because he looks too young. and because he looks like a younger version of the dad from 'the sword' by the luna brothers.


----------



## shit (May 7, 2011)

lmao
the dad died in the first two issues tho
and everyone should look young and beautiful in comics 
as long as his expressions are human like, the rest doesn't matter to me
and since he's good at facial expressions, might as well pry the helmet apart some to show them off


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2011)

shit said:


> it even cast Wolverine and Magneto's relationship in a refreshing light



Relationship?
-Hey, I'm sorry I ripped all of the adamantium out of your bones twice causing the single most painful experience of your existence, which since it's you, it's really saying something.
-It's okay Erik, I'm sorry I killed you twice.
-No, it's cool, one of them was just Xorn
-No, no, I thought it was you
-Well, kill this nazi for me and I'll accept your apology
-Only if you let me buy a beer after. Deal?
-Deal


----------



## Petes12 (May 7, 2011)

shit said:


> lmao
> the dad died in the first two issues tho
> and everyone should look young and beautiful in comics
> as long as his expressions are human like, the rest doesn't matter to me
> and since he's good at facial expressions, might as well pry the helmet apart some to show them off



no go look at the pages where he's in their base talking about the job to wolverine. the helmet looks way too big on him, it looks wrong.


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2011)

Oh wow, I went and caught it and damn, that really changed the way I looked at the story. In no way whatsoever. If anything it looks like the helmet is out of place, like his head should be further inside of the helmet, instead of looking like what I'm guessing is magnetic suspension so it doesn't mess up his hair, but still, far fetched much. I don't get how that could bother anyone.

You make it sound like turtleman was on the job.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 7, 2011)

shit said:


> ^ *hell yeah it is
> did you not hear about this coming?*
> 
> also read the latest issue, and it wasn't mind numbingly awesome, but I still gasmed over the backgrounds, and it was more than ok for a one-shot character issue, and it even cast Wolverine and Magneto's relationship in a refreshing light



Naw, I'm still on issue 6 of the book.

I wonder why Angel isn't in the teaser though. Heh, or maybe he's gone berserk Death-mode upon arriving in the AoA-verse.


----------



## Z (May 7, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Oh hell yes.



That is so awesome


----------



## shit (May 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Relationship?
> -Hey, I'm sorry I ripped all of the adamantium out of your bones twice causing the single most painful experience of your existence, which since it's you, it's really saying something.
> -It's okay Erik, I'm sorry I killed you twice.
> -No, it's cool, one of them was just Xorn
> ...



impressive x-men back issue knowledge you got there

but it's more like
-Hey, we're both pretty much the biggest mass murderers on earth that are somehow not on the top ten world's most wanted list, so can you do me a solid? by that I mean of course kill someone?
-kk

what I mean is they're on the same team now and on friendly terms, and this is how they express that
which is refreshing b/c last time they talked, wolverine was making stupid empty threats to magneto if he was to approach his grandchildren
they're both bastards and good guys, so they should be getting along, and I like that they are in this issue


----------



## Banhammer (May 8, 2011)

Which goes to what I've been saying for months. No one makes a magnificent bastard quite like the X-Men


----------



## Bergelmir (May 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _X-Force 10_ 



Aaah, I love how chill Dark Beast is about finding out Apocalypse was killed. He just shrugs it off, like its an everyday thing. 

Also, if Apocalypse's death triggers an 'ascension' in the Horsemen, the AoA-verse is probably worse off than when Apocalypse was in charge.


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2011)

who were his horsemen in AoA? I havent read it.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 19, 2011)

I remember Holocaust and Sinister being Horsemen. According to wikipedia, Mikhail Rasputin and Bastion were the other two Horsemen.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 19, 2011)

Holocaust, Mikhail Rasputin, Abyss and Mister Sinister were the final ones. There were different ones before

EDIT: Bergelmir is a slut


----------



## Bergelmir (May 19, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Bergelmir is a slut









Aaaaah, I've been wanting to use a trollface for a while now. Finally got a chance.


----------



## shit (May 19, 2011)

holocaust went to 616
abyss was a horseman and died
sinister is dead
I'm sure mikhail was fodded somewhere along that I forget


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2011)

This reminds me, I've never read AoA but I've had it for years.


----------



## shit (May 19, 2011)

it's interesting
prepare to start caring about Blink


----------



## Thor (May 19, 2011)

Giant Size X-Men was good. It looks like Jean Grey really is guiding/protecting the mutant race.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> *Giant Size X-Men* was good. It looks like *Jean Grey* really is guiding/protecting the mutant race.


This can't be new. Right?


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2011)

x-23 was going fine and then they started with the vampire lesbianism and now I don't even...


----------



## Thor (May 19, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> This can't be new. Right?



Sorry it's called X-Men Giant Size. Not Giant Size X-Men. My mistake. Good read, great art, new threats.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2011)

You said it's got Jean Grey in it. It's a tie-in to the First Class comics?


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2011)

it features flashbacks to the original 5 x-men basically


----------



## Thor (May 19, 2011)

And the original 5, plus Wolverine and Emma (of course) will be the main X-Men in the arc.


----------



## shit (May 19, 2011)

boo iceman
get out of my x-men
 get back to ultimate verse


----------



## Bergelmir (May 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> *x-23* was going fine and then they started with the *vampire lesbianism* and now I don't even...



...what?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> ...what?


Yeah. Jubilee was trying to suck on X this issue.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 20, 2011)

Oh, so its just Jubilee vamping out on Laura. Thats not so bad.

Come to think of it, Jubilee could just feed indefinitely on Laura or Logan. They'd just regenerate all lost blood, right?


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2011)

Why the hell did they even make Jubilee a vampire?  What idiot in editorial greenlit that.  I mean how did that idea even make it past pitching?


----------



## Bergelmir (May 20, 2011)

Eh, I kinda like vampire Jubilee. She's been in the crapper for a while now. Maybe now writers will use her properly. Its better than leaving her wallowing in angst over no longer being a mutant.

EDIT: So the X-men Giant Size issue had me thinking... ancient prehistoric earth must have been a really really busy time for cosmic entities. Apparently they were all here mucking around with human evolution. I wonder if they ever had turf or gang wars.


----------



## Thor (May 20, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> EDIT: So the X-men Giant Size issue had me thinking... ancient prehistoric earth must have been a really really busy time for cosmic entities. Apparently they were all here mucking around with human evolution. I wonder if they ever had turf or gang wars.



No one is messing with the Celestials thats for sure.

*List of being guiding/have guided human evolution*
The Celestials
White Phoenix - The phoenix seed was implanted by the Celestials
Eternity
Evolutionaries
High Evolutionary - Being used by Celestials
Sky Fathers - given a cease and desist by The Celestials
Eternals - Celestials servants
Poccy - Celestials servant
Gaea/Mother Earth - Ordered by Celestials
Kree - Stopped because they feared the Celestials wrath


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Oh, so its just Jubilee vamping out on Laura. Thats not so bad.


And laura giving it up in a real mutant lesbian vampire veiled erotica moment with methaphors I shudder to consider.


> Come to think of it, Jubilee could just feed indefinitely on Laura or Logan. They'd just regenerate all lost blood, right?



Yeah, but it tastes like crap and doesn't fill too much


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Eh, I kinda like vampire Jubilee. She's been in the crapper for a while now. Maybe now writers will use her properly. Its better than leaving her wallowing in angst over no longer being a mutant.
> 
> *EDIT: So the X-men Giant Size issue had me thinking... ancient prehistoric earth must have been a really really busy time for cosmic entities. Apparently they were all here mucking around with human evolution. I wonder if they ever had turf or gang wars.*



God the idea for a storyline like this is honestly amazing.  I would love to see that


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2011)

I'm more and more impressed with the X-23 monthly.


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2011)

I only read the first two issues of it and did not like it very much, has it any direction or is it just "Laura goes to x and does Y"?


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2011)

It's more like Laura finds herself at X  with Gambit doing Y while pondering Z about her life as she goes to N when L happens and she needs to S in order to K her way out and discover U about her self and meets W along the way..


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2011)

Kid Loki and Laura X crossover
Four issues of Why so serious? ensues


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2011)

X-factor delivers the quality
*black cat and Longshot chase an helicopter*
"You have good luck powers? I have bad luck powers!"
"you think they're messing each other up?
"well it would explain why we keep crashing against each other. We must make sure to never date!"
*longshot stops running* "well, let's not make any hasty decisions now"

Or better yet
Syren: How do you get your hair in the way
JJJJ: I got hit by lightning when I was a kid. Twice.


----------



## illmatic (May 28, 2011)

Hope holding up that mutant baby like she had watched the Lion King one too many times


----------



## Bergelmir (May 28, 2011)

I wonder if Hope has ever watched a movie. Or even has a concept of what a movie is.  She hasn't really had much downtime since she was, well, born.


----------



## Slice (May 28, 2011)

So Laurie can turn into a giant flying fish thingie when she goes really fast.
And Idie lectures Kittie for not beeing married and then proceeds to say that she wants kids when she's oder - like 17.

I'm not sure what  to make of this book.

At least it has the Tetsuo guy, hes kinda awesome by default.


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2011)

Wolverine this month was really good.  I'm excited for what Aaron has planned in the coming months.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2011)

Is the whole hell arc over? It's one of the rare storylines that I'd like to read in one sitting.

Also. . . how is the whole "healing factor is supernatural/divine-esque" angle?


----------



## Shadow (May 28, 2011)

Hell Arc is over......a bit messy but mostly meh.  I think the TPB is out already.  But ending is a bit inconclusive.

I think its the Revenge Arc now though.

Uncanny was really good this week.  I think its the only remaining X book I want to keep reading since Daniel Way is taking over Astonishing and he has not piqued any of my interests in Deadpool or Astonishing.

Only Reading: Uncanny, Wolverine and X FORCE.


----------



## shit (May 29, 2011)

I like new mutants :<


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2011)

I like Magik. That's it.


----------



## Parallax (May 29, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Is the whole hell arc over? It's one of the rare storylines that I'd like to read in one sitting.
> 
> Also. . . how is the whole "healing factor is supernatural/divine-esque" angle?



Hell arc ended last month.  This month was Get Mystique: Final Response which is a segway into Wolverine's Revenge.


----------



## Thor (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like the evolutionaries are working for the Celestials.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 2, 2011)

Being able to hurt a shape-shifter with physical attacks will never ever make sense


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 3, 2011)

I heard from a friend that Jason Aaron continues to write awesome Wolverine material. I believe him.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2011)

Why haven't you been reading it?!?


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 3, 2011)

I guess I wanted to give it some time. Imagine a continuous read of 10+ issues of Jason Aaron's Wolverine. I also need to catch up on the Spiderman/Wolverine book.

The same friend also suggested that Schism might be worked on Jason Aaron or something...


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 3, 2011)

Aaron is writing schism yeah.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm actually looking forward to Schism, it looks like Aaron genuinely wants this to be a really great series.  I can't wait for Wolverine's Revenge to get started this month, all the months of set up are looking like they're gonna pay off in a big way.

Also Wolverine Goes to Hell reads much better all at once and in retrospect.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, so Aaron is writing Schism. Thats really good to know. I was going to skip this since I thought Jenkins was writing it, and his prelude is just a rehash of his Sentry mini.


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 3, 2011)

A rehash of his Sentry mini. Oh god, what did he do? Did he sacrifice Rouge's image again? Make another character claim they attempted to murder someone and that Sentry is the better man?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 3, 2011)

Naw. It was just characters standing around, waiting for an impending super terrible doom, and having flashbacks. Sound familiar?


EDIT: Sorry, I'm not talking about the Sentry funeral issue. I mean the Sentry mini from 2000-2001.


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 3, 2011)

I know. It's still the last thing I read written by Jenkins. I will never again read anything written by him.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much anything I read by Jenkins now is by accident.

Still, its good to know Schism is in good hands. Aaron's cooky imagination will give up some awesome stuff.


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 3, 2011)

I expect him to bring his certain Aaron magic that brought to life his Wolverine, Ghost Rider, Punisher, and Scalped stuff.

He's truly someone an America reader can be proud of; surpassing Garth Ennis even in certain qualities.

I never thought I would truly look forward to another X-Men event.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2011)

Garth Ennis isn't American though

Agreed on Aaron I'm a huge fan of his and he's arguably the best American writing comic books today.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 3, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> I except him to bring his certain Aaron magic that brought to life his Wolverine, *Ghost Rider*, Punisher, and Scalped stuff.
> 
> He's truly someone an America reader can be proud of; surpassing Garth Ennis even in certain qualities.
> 
> I never thought I would truly look forward to another X-Men event.





The preview for the new Ghost Rider book looks like they're already gearing up to do away with Aaron's run. The bastards.


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 3, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Garth Ennis isn't American though


I didn't say he was... I was talking about Jason Aaron. As in he does for us what Garth Ennis does for the Brits...but better.


> Agreed on Aaron I'm a huge fan of his and he's arguably the best American writing comic books today.



You'd be insane not to.


Bergelmir said:


> The preview for the new Ghost Rider book looks like they're already gearing up to do away with Aaron's run. The bastards.



Link!?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's the preview: 

Its not explicit, and maybe I'm wrong. But the devil who made the deal is Mephisto now. And Zarathos is back to being a demon. So I'm being pessimistic, and assuming more changes are coming.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> I didn't say he was... I was talking about Jason Aaron. As in he does for us what Garth Ennis does for the Brits...but better.



oh ok got ya


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 3, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Here's the preview:
> 
> Its not explicit, and maybe I'm wrong. But the devil who made the deal is Mephisto now. And Zarathos is back to being a demon. So I'm being pessimistic, and assuming more changes are coming.



...Who the fuck is Rob Williams?

It looks kind of awful as writing ability comparisons go. The True Blood reference doesn't help at all.

Well, it wouldn't be the first time an awesome story run gets ignored for a character that isn't consistently A list.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, that narration is pretty bad. It sounds more like Zeke from inFamous.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't get why they would do this.  Aaron left them with A LOT of awesome work and room and they just get rid of it?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 7, 2011)

Someone's gonna be sore about #2....


----------



## Taleran (Jun 7, 2011)

That symbol looks familiar.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 7, 2011)

The big ominous threat coming in Schism is...

Darkseid!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2011)

well that would explain why everyone is spending prelude to schism doing nothing but shitting their pants magnificently


----------



## Taleran (Jun 7, 2011)

Well its both Final Crisis Darkseid and Quintin Quire's gang symbol from Riot at Xavier's


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Someone's gonna be sore about #2....



Cypher being a bad X-Man

BUAHAHAHAHAHA

wait

number 2

WHAT?

WHAT?


*BEEEEEa-* oh fuck it all.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 8, 2011)

Schism 1 preview: 

Guess who's back?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Someone's gonna be sore about #2....


Mo is not amused.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't blame the messenger!


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Schism 1 preview:
> 
> Guess who's back?



Jason Aaron knows how to start these damn events off right.


----------



## Thor (Jun 8, 2011)

Quenton Quire came back last year.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 8, 2011)

Thor said:


> Quenton Quire came back last year.



Really? When? The last I remember of QQ was back in that Phoenix Endsong mini.


----------



## Thor (Jun 8, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Really? When? The last I remember of QQ was back in that Phoenix Endsong mini.



It was in an annual I think. He invaded utopia and got outsmarted by Martha (the brain in a hover jar). He was toying with all of utopia and they didn't even know he was there.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah it was just a part of a story. He was toying with martha and bloody nearly killed. Broke her jar and smashed against the wall and everything
She won :33


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 8, 2011)

Aaah, I see. I must have missed that issue. That sounds like it was pretty lulz worthy though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2011)

Nation X #2


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks, I'll give it a look.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 8, 2011)

Did I already miss the UXF #11 discussion?


----------



## Thor (Jun 8, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Nation X #2



That's the one.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Someone's gonna be sore about #2....



They actually listed Jubilee?

Her use of her power may be dismissed, but in terms of what it can REALLY do?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 9, 2011)

Aaah, the Quentin vs Martha part of Nation X #2 is great. I love the ending. A little telepathic brain wondering if she should get a costume.


----------



## Thor (Jun 9, 2011)

It's funny how her first mutation was green hair


----------



## illmatic (Jun 9, 2011)

_"All things must come an end…even for the X-Men, and this October fans will bear witness the end of an era as Uncanny X-Men #544 concludes the long running series. It’s all come to this! Years in the making, the seeds of dissent finally bear fruit as the events of X-Men Schism tear the X-Men and the Marvel Universe apart! When the dust settles, the state of mutantkind will irreparably be changed forever. Don’t miss the historic final issue of the longest running X-Men title this October, in Uncanny X-Men #544!_

Marvel Comics will effectively end the last series whose number has been continuous from the Silver Age to now with "Uncanny X-Men" #544 in October.


----------



## Thor (Jun 9, 2011)

Sales boost coming up.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 9, 2011)

It looks like Cyclops is doing the moonwalk.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 9, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> It looksl ike Cyclops is doing the moonwalk.



Cannot unsee


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

X-Factor turns up the fringe in an odd way by bringing out that monkey-tigra character


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2011)

Holy crow, Uncanny is coming to an end?

Longtime publication history.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2011)

Marvel's me2 move after the relaunch of Action Comics


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2011)

They had to follow somehow

New Wolverine this week was pretty good, I expect it'll probably flow better as an arc and even better in one read from #1


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 16, 2011)

So apparently the post-Schism mutant version of Civil War is going to be called X-Men Regenesis: 

With Kieron Gillen on Scott's team book, and Jason Aaron on Logan's team book, this looks like it'll be pretty fun.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2011)

Wait betty is on scott's side but emma is on logan's, wha-

Oh

"wolverine and the x-men"

Got it.

We have to come up with a term for "shoe horning of measures and atitudes to match the more mainstream media of viewrs who are to inept to figure out what's going on in the comics"

I vote a "Quesadilla"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2011)

Emma on Logan's is almost a given, then they get to have "relationship drama"


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2011)

I really do not care about X-Events when stuff like this is also coming out.





> WOLVERINE: DEBT OF DEATH #1
> Written by David Lapham
> Art & Cover by David Aja
> WOLVERINE FIGHTS FLYING BATTLEROBO SUITS IN JAPAN!!!! By David Lapham (DEADPOOL MAX) and David Aja (SECRET AVENGERS)!
> 48 PGS./One-Shot/Parental Advisory ...$3.99



Aja / Lapham 48 pages Fighting characters. YES PLEASE.


----------



## Thor (Jun 16, 2011)

Since when was Wolverine a leader of many?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2011)

He does run X-Force


----------



## Thor (Jun 16, 2011)

X-Force is few not many.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2011)

Taleran said:


> *I really do not care about X-Events* when stuff like this is also coming out.



I normally would agree with you, but it's Aaron writing so I have faith in this one.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah I also didn't see who his artist was out of the gate. Bachelo + Aaron is good in my book and Gillen gets 1 great artist one terrible one sigh.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 16, 2011)

So...explain to me how it's going to effectively end when the new mutant series will have reference points to olden times within the first arc?  Or am I speaking out of ignorance and they really mean it....this time?


----------



## Thor (Jun 16, 2011)

Uncanny was absolute shit, but thank god that Breakworld story line has ended.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2011)

Taleran said:


> He does run X-Force



As far as x-force can be run. Which consists mostly of "Good morning angels!"

I gotta confess, I am not a wolverine person. At all.
I only like him when he's being kept simple. He's a canadian who likes to stab and beer and now that he's got his memories back, he would like them very much to stay back where he found them, like Rory.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2011)

Thor said:


> Uncanny was absolute shit, but thank god that Breakworld story line has ended.



I'm gonna go and buy Breakworld story line now. Just for this.Thank you.


----------



## Thor (Jun 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I'm gonna go and buy Breakworld story line now. Just for this.Thank you.



Hope you choke on it 

I sure did.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 16, 2011)

It wasnt bad, stop having terrible opinions thor


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2011)

iono Banhammer has some once in awhile too.

Best to sit this one out Petes


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2011)

You wound me


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2011)

*sees Uncanny being relaunched as #1*

Oh. Nothing to really note then. Eventual original numbering restoration will happen later on, as usual.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

Is it sad that I got happy when Daken mentioned the Pride?



Yes. Yes it is


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Is it sad that I got happy when Daken mentioned *the Pride*?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Yes it is



*HOLY SON OF A DIDDILY.*


----------



## Shadow (Jun 19, 2011)

Man what is the deal with the reboots lately........

Also Kitty getting her powers back is weird......totally lackluster and just bad writing.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 19, 2011)

> *Newsarama*: Kieron, you've been co-writing then solo writing Uncanny for a bit now, but this sounds like a big shift. How much has your approach had to change with the split of the teams?
> 
> *Kieron Gillen*: For a start, it's a new beginning which I've crafted. When I inherited the book, I've been resolving unfinished business and developing stuff to where I wanted it for the relaunch. Or to be incredibly florid for a second, I've been tending the garden in the way I wanted it, and now I let it bloom. It's a new status quo which I've manufactured to my own design.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Man what is the deal with the reboots lately........
> 
> Also Kitty getting her powers back is weird......totally lackluster and just bad writing.



I thought it was cool. Kitty was lost in the breakworld, the breakworld turns her back to normal. Full circle and whatnot.

Not like it made a difference at all anyway. When she was in the suit she could already touch shit and didn't need to eat or breathe.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok I'm all aboard on this run.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 21, 2011)

Sooo, X-Factor. When did Rahne commit cannabilism? Or is this just a new revelation?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

She's meant to kill Jamie and Layla at their wedding. Is that what you mean?

Maybe when she was doing time in X-Force


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 21, 2011)

No thats not it. Well, maybe it is. Ghost Feral could have future sight now that she's dead. 

Basically, Ghost Feral starts going on about secrets. And then says, "We're practically soulmates, you and I. Although, I did stop short of cannibalism." And then Rahne goes into denial, although its clear she knows what Feral is talking about.

So yeah. Maybe it is something that happened in X-Force. She did go through hell there.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

The quicker we loose Feral, the better.

Say is Tigra a mutant?


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

Tigra is magic IIRC


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

someone must have cast her a +8 terribleness spell.

Anyway, away with all furriest that aren't McCoy. Rahne gets a pass because she used her powers of yiffing for good.

By which I mean getting pregors with a wolf-god.


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

if Rahne ate someone in X-Force, that would have to have been her father, rite?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

I think she killed her "father" back in Messiah Complex. Or maybe it was X-Force.

I remember lots of guns and telford getting a brain tumor shaped like a smile face.


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

telford porter


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

The brothel in portugal


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I think she killed her "father" back in Messiah Complex. Or maybe it was X-Force.
> 
> I remember lots of guns and telford getting a brain tumor shaped like a smile face.



Was it really shaped like a smile face? That's great. 


EDIT: Its sad. This basically sums up every story Magneto has ever told.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Some. More. Mutants.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry Hope, did you think you were going to be the shit around here? Trololololol


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 29, 2011)

I seriously laughed out loud.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 29, 2011)

that is just one reason scarlet witch wont be around and with powers by the end of this series


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 30, 2011)

So... Schism, eh?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2011)

I look forward to it

Aaron has never steered me wrong before.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 30, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I look forward to it
> 
> Aaron has never steered me wrong before.



But why are they fighting/dividing for, cause Wolverine wants to kill all of their enemies and Cyclops doesn't want to anymore?

I haven't read an X-book, aside from Uncanny X-Force (up to the point one), since Second Coming concluded. So I'm out of the loop.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 30, 2011)

We dont know yet. I'm thinking cyclops will want to continue being isolationist though, while wolverine will want to move back to the US and be more about the cooperation of humans and mutants?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2011)

I haven't either lol

All the reasons will be defined in Schism so there's nothing to really be worried about.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh, it hasn't started yet? My bad. 

I remember seeing a prelude to schism comic a couple amonths ago, so I just assumed it was in full swing now.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2011)

It starts soon but first issue isn't out yet.  And I didn't read Prelude but since you don't have to I'd rather just skip it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok, I'll be on the look out for it then.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 30, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Some. More. Mutants.



This.

Just this.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 30, 2011)

Iron Lad fucked up the timeline again.   I want dead people back.  Kurt or Cable......but let's be honest.  Cable  

Nuff Said


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 30, 2011)

... I can't wait too see what happens after schism in the X-Men comics...

I expect some funny shit to happen...

The Xavier Institute will now be known as the Howlett Institute...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 1, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Iron Lad fucked up the timeline again.   I want dead people back.  Kurt or Cable......but let's be honest.  Cable
> 
> Nuff Said



I'm for another Cable & X-Man meeting. Especially with Rachel Grey added.


----------



## shit (Jul 2, 2011)

man everyone's acting like kind of a huge prick to scarlet witch
she's trying to help people and everyone's talking about murdering her
yeah mutant powers got turned off and people were bummed, but a lot worse shit happens every day in the marvel universe
madrox going on and on about how people were gonna murder scarlet witch was ooc
the writer has turned half the huge cast in the book into utter douchebags


----------



## Shadow (Jul 2, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm for another Cable & X-Man meeting. Especially with Rachel Grey added.



I think Rachel is part of the new Starjammers no?

Speaking of......Marvel totally dropped the ball on Vulcan and Havoc's Starjammers.


----------



## shit (Jul 2, 2011)

speaking of space stuff, blackbolt's back in FF
did they end up rescuing him? I never saw that


----------



## Parallax (Jul 3, 2011)

shit said:


> man everyone's acting like kind of a huge prick to scarlet witch
> she's trying to help people and everyone's talking about murdering her
> yeah mutant powers got turned off and people were bummed, *but a lot worse shit happens every day in the marvel universe*
> madrox going on and on about how people were gonna murder scarlet witch was ooc
> the writer has turned half the huge cast in the book into utter douchebags



nearly wiping out a whole race single handedly and with one phrase and then changing the entire fabric of reality.  Worse things have happened, but on a daily basis?  Come on now shit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 3, 2011)

shit said:


> man everyone's acting like kind of a huge prick to scarlet witch


Well she did mind rape them all, and holds a giant omniverse reality warping gun to their heads to which she cannot control





> she's trying to help people and everyone's talking about murdering her


She could help someone
Or she could reality warp them into turnips before she could control herself





> yeah mutant powers got turned off and people were bummed, but a lot worse shit happens every day in the marvel universe


Not a lot worse.


> madrox going on and on about how people were gonna murder scarlet witch was ooc


I disagree. As a former mutants liason office, he's seen a lot of pain.


> the writer has turned half the huge cast in the book into utter douchebags


It happens with kids books. Adults are douchebags.
And the x-men have always been easy on pulling the trigger on their own


----------



## Id (Jul 3, 2011)

Chaos Wave threaten to collapse the Omniverse. Thats about as big as it gets.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 3, 2011)

Remembering all those What-Ifs, there's more than 1 Scarlet Witch that caused the whole "No More Mutants" thing.

So multiple Scarlet Witches affected their own reality and some others that doesn't have a Scarlet Witch (according to the realities Forge scanned).


----------



## shit (Jul 4, 2011)

yeah, what cbg said
what happened was too cataclysmic to lay at the foot of one individual, especially one with as decent a track record as her
disassembled, sure I can see you blaming that on her entirely
but not the decimation, sorry, all that power over fucking reality just leads to ultimate corruption no matter who you are, and anyone with half a brain and a shred of humanity would come to that conclusion
you could no more blame her for the decimation than you could blame the illuminati for letting thanos gain control over the infinity gems
also it's not like she intentionally killed anyone
and more than likely a poll would show an over whelming majority of marvelverse citizenry in favor of her decision there


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2011)

Conclusion is fine, and the mutants may resent her for what she did, but few people hate her for it. Well, lots of mutants do, since she "wiped out" their people and generated even more aggression towards the survivors, but very few avengers did.
They just hold agression because she's an unstable person who can rip up a new asshole on reality and they were just done with the Sentry last week


----------



## shit (Jul 4, 2011)

lol sentry
good point

altho it's pretty ironic that mutants were faced with such discrimination, and now they're not (since they were turned normal) and they want to go back to how things were


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2011)

former mutants have it pretty hard too, for some cases.
You're still a freak to other people's eyes and now you don't even have the upside of looking at them back and shooting laser beams from your eyes


----------



## shit (Jul 4, 2011)

is there that many that still look freaky?
I think I may remember one or two instances like that (most notably red commando in the recent uncanny x-men)
but then Beak looking like a college football star in new warriors springs to mind and I don't feel sorry for any of them anymore


----------



## Parallax (Jul 4, 2011)

If I had powers and someone just took them away I'd hate them

just sayin


----------



## Parallax (Jul 4, 2011)

Point is bitch's gotta go


----------



## shit (Jul 4, 2011)

if I had powers and couldn't get a job cuz of them, I'd be pretty happy if someone took them away
you'd have to be a conceited cunt to think you deserved mutant powers over other people anyway


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 4, 2011)

Dazzler and Jubilee finally make themselves useful.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 4, 2011)

shit said:


> if I had powers and couldn't get a job cuz of them, I'd be pretty happy if someone took them away
> you'd have to be a conceited cunt to think you deserved mutant powers over other people anyway


----------



## shit (Jul 4, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Dazzler and Jubilee finally make themselves useful.



the canadian and the russian are in attendance


----------



## Shadow (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow New X Men issue was good.  Although Im having a hard time believing that a very young scott summers can come up with a heinous plan to make magneto forget or whatever.  I wonder if it has something to do with Magneto losing his powers or being weakened lol.

I wonder if X Men book will be part of the Schism book.

Also on another note.......Avengers Crusade.....did we know what happened between Doom and Magneto? That really never got resolved did it?  We just had Iron Lad teleport and then we see Prime Avengers in the Quinjet


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2011)

shit said:


> if I had powers and couldn't get a job cuz of them, I'd be pretty happy if someone took them away
> you'd have to be a conceited cunt to think you deserved mutant powers over other people anyway



But you are born with these powers.
They are part of your body


And I'm pretty sure Magneto could give me a job.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 8, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Dazzler and Jubilee finally make themselves useful.



Oh, trust me, if Dazzler had been made into  movie, she would have been the greatest Marvel character of all time.

Edit: If I'm looking to pick up Schism this Fall, is there anything I need to pick up right now? Just want to get that stuff out of the way when the main books come around.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 8, 2011)

Nope just like Fear Itself the Preludes are just POV from Scott and Logan.

Im thinking Schism is going to be about Scott vs Logan's so I guess X Men vs Brotherhood.   I dont know what Magneto finally remembers but Im sure he will disband himself from current X men now that Wanda is back.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 8, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Dazzler and Jubilee finally make themselves useful.



Oh, Jubilee.

If only you let your powers rip to their full extent. . . destructive consequences be damned. . .


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2011)

land      >.<

also uncanny x-force FI tie in looks dumb


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah I'm skipping it too


----------



## Shadow (Jul 8, 2011)

Dark Apocalypse Saga for Uncanny X Force > FI Tie in


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 9, 2011)

Land is back on Uncanny.  Ugh.

I really hope he's not going to be on either Aaron's or Gillen's books post-Schism.


----------



## Slice (Jul 9, 2011)

Is anyone else here still reading Generation Hope?

I did not see that twist coming.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, Teon completely blew me away. It makes sense in retrospect, considering Nemesis's explaination of his mental state. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2011)

my LCBS is, well, lagging


----------



## Taleran (Jul 9, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Land is back on Uncanny.  Ugh.
> 
> I really hope he's not going to be on either Aaron's or Gillen's books post-Schism.



He is half on Gillen's book.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 10, 2011)

Taleran said:


> He is half on Gillen's book.



Welp. At least he's not on the whole book.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 10, 2011)

So I just read Uncanny X Force Sex and Violence.........and I'm a bit ashamed that I got a boner on the last page.  I mean a 37 million dollar blowjob from domino?  Fuck...... <ding dong boner>


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh shit! I totally forgot about Sex and Violence! I been had it on the queue.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Land is back on Uncanny.  Ugh.
> 
> I really hope he's not going to be on either Aaron's or Gillen's books post-Schism.



yeah I didn't wanna believe it at first.
I was like  nooooooo, but then there it was.
I also noticed it was off though. Not as landinsh as usual


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 11, 2011)

I think its because there were no orgasm faces and arms swinging sideways. Which is a blessing. Next issue, though...


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)

there's one panel where emma's arms are twice as long as they should be


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> I think its because there were no orgasm faces and arms swinging sideways. Which is a blessing. Next issue, though...



that must have been it. Must be the first time in ages that I see porn I hadn't masturbated to yet.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 13, 2011)

Nobody is talking about Schism?  Hmmmm.......thoughts anyone?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I for one is interested in knowing WHY Logan and Scott are going to fight over Global Sentinels.  I mean from the Prelude its been stated that they are staying to defend Utopia.   

Who is this Hipster looking mutant who can make you confess your secrets anyways?  

Also I'm thinking that Magneto can one shot half of these things already.  


Although I am excited for this event.  It's good they are not overcomplicating the villains.   They are looking at more of a character study between Scott and Logan which is the real story in this event it seems.   Good First Issue IMO can't wait for the 2nd one


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 13, 2011)

Not really sure what to make of Schism. So far, the mutants seems unified aside from Cyclops and Wolverine's opinions of afro/ice cream girl. 

@Shadow, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Quinten Quire (the "hipster looking mutant") is one of the characters from Grant Morrison's New X-Men book. Not gonna spoil it for you but its a good read.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 13, 2011)

I loved some of the truths the politicians were revealing after Quentin mind-wanked them. "I married a doombot! "


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 13, 2011)

"I actually_ love _America!"


----------



## Shadow (Jul 13, 2011)

"I will now list all the ethnicities I hate"  was LOL coming from a woman who is obviously a swastika loving freak.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 14, 2011)

What I loved most about scene was how none of them were going out of control and breaking down, like when Spectre-Hal caused the same thing in Rebirth. Instead, they're all calmly stating their sins, and eloquently too, like its all part of the meeting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

Man quick question out of nowhere....how come all Mutant futures are always so....bleak?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2011)

because the good ones don't make for good stories


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 14, 2011)

So Schism is them fighting sentinels.

The reason for my let-down feeling is likely because of the whole prelude


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2011)

I had a let down moment too but it makes sense.

They're fighting sentinels going global and they're all "you couldn't stop it" being the hate, not impending deaht


Had me scared though. Had me scared


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

probably set up to whatever they have planned for hope


----------



## The Big G (Jul 14, 2011)

Schism is the shit yo


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 14, 2011)

Sentinals

"Resistance is Futile... You will be Exterminated...Exterminated...Exterminated..."


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 14, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> because the good ones don't make for good stories



The bad X-Men stories have them relaxing in the Bahammas... The Good one have the Mutants at Death Camps...


----------



## Shadow (Jul 14, 2011)

The Past editors were like......let's do an event about how the X Men are on the Beach


----------



## Z (Jul 15, 2011)

Cyclops was great in Schism


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Man quick question out of nowhere....how come all Mutant futures are always so....bleak?



better angst


----------



## Shadow (Jul 15, 2011)

Z said:


> Cyclops was great in Schism



General Cyclops Post Xavier leadership has always been a good thing.

Best Cyclops Line " I don't care I just want it off my LAWN"  Cyclops loves the Greens.


Also I have a feeling Cyclops is going to show how BOSS he is on this event.  I mean all of his BOSS moments always seem to come when getting rid of Sentinels per se


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 15, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I mean all of his BOSS moments always seem to come when getting rid of Sentinels per se


I agree.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 15, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Also I have a feeling Cyclops is going to show how BOSS he is on this event.  I mean all of his BOSS moments always seem to come when getting rid of Sentinels per se



That's true. Regardless of when/where they are made, ALL sentinels fear treading on cyclops' lawn.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2011)

Schism #1 was a good start.  I'm positive Aaron will nail this, he's never let me down before.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

I never really understood how they accomplished such feats...with Legion and all...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

Him pwning the dark avengers was pretty sweet too.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Him pwning the dark avengers was pretty sweet too.



Yea that was great.



And this always makes me chuckle.

Flyclops > all


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

Ah yes, the legender rocket cyclopack


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 15, 2011)

Is the kid what he seems?  Seems _too_ convenient.  And I thought that group liked mutants.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

mostly. They also hold just about every relevant military Sentinel Manufacturing contract out there, so Schism has made some people, very fucking rich







er


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeh, he's playing both sides, classic villainry.  That is...THEY are playing both sides, since he ain't working alone.  I wonder how physically safe the kid is, though.  Also, wtf happened to armor...effin' pedologan.  Him talking with dazzler was pretty epic in that issue where the guy just had to eat lots.  I see why he talks to the lolis, but still....  creepy


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

Let's see, kitty pride, jubilee, laura X, hisako and now I guess Idie


Pedo. Although when you get 200 I supose there's little choice


----------



## Thor (Jul 15, 2011)

Wolverine and Iceman's replacement. Yawn.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

I sense a terrible opinion coming


----------



## Z (Jul 15, 2011)

Lol at how the other mutants (cough Storm cough) tell Cyclops to relax and not take action.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 15, 2011)

Schism #1.

Did I see Wolverine take in another girl under his claw?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Let's see, kitty pride, jubilee, laura X, hisako and now I guess Idie



You forgot  Rogue and Amiko


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 15, 2011)

Who's replacing iceman?  Can drake go cosmic level by now?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Who's replacing iceman?  Can drake go cosmic level by now?


Poor bobby. Does anyone ever asks him how he's doing. Nobody asks how he feels about the massive cataclysms hes been through, or what utopia means to him as a founder x man. No one even asks him if hes been making friends or if he misses his father. Nope. Its all"so drake. You cosmic yet or still a useless bum?" sure, its not like every omega so far hasnt been nuts


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 15, 2011)

What's weird is that iceman is a character i've always really liked, but he's always just icing shit up in the background. You'd think he'd be a pretty high ranking X guy. I feel like Cannonball has more pull than Iceman.


----------



## Thor (Jul 15, 2011)

Bobby's the only non-crazy Omega Level mutant.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 15, 2011)

Thor said:


> Bobby's the only non-crazy Omega Level mutant.



Im glad too because even though I would love to see Bobby become a more integral part of the X Men in a leadership standpoint.  He is far too often portrayed as lazy and incapable.  

For example when Osborn sent Namor's crazy mutated X Wife to Utopia.  Psyloche had to help in order for Bobby to freeze the ocean.  Which is sad considering I thought that freezing Oceans would be succeptibly easy for Iceman.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 15, 2011)

bobby's my fave x-man.  he's chilling and doesn't really fit in with the new crowd.  i ain't gotta ask what i already know.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

he's actually considering leaving the X-Men. Has been for a while now


----------



## Shadow (Jul 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> he's actually considering leaving the X-Men. Has been for a while now



I love how you just threw that in there.  Yeah so me and Bobby watched Harry Potter last night and he told me "He's thinking of leaving the X-Men"


----------



## Thor (Jul 15, 2011)

He actually is though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

The constant death from above though. has kinda of slowed things down for a bit


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 15, 2011)

Thor said:


> Bobby's the only non-crazy Omega Level mutant.



You forgot Elixir and Franklin richards


----------



## Thor (Jul 15, 2011)

Elixer has a "dark" side. So he qualifies as crazy. Franklin is regular, but he's a kid so we'll reserve judgement.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 15, 2011)

Thor said:


> Elixer has a "dark" side.



That "dark Side" is called being a teenager, the only times hes shown any sort of  mental instability were times that were acceptable


----------



## Thor (Jul 15, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> That "dark Side" is called being a teenager, the only times hes shown any sort of  mental instability were times that were acceptable



No that "Dark Side" is him turning Black or Purple and atomizing people instead of healing. He was so scared of that form that he stopped using his powers for a while. He's a crazy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 15, 2011)

Thor said:


> No that "Dark Side" is him turning Black or Purple and atomizing people instead of healing. He was so scared of that form that he stopped using his powers for a while. He's a crazy.



that an aspect of his power that influenced by his emotion the fact  that he is afraid of it and understands the dangerousness of said power is a sign that he isnt Crazy


----------



## Thor (Jul 15, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> that an aspect of his power that influenced by his emotion the fact  that he is afraid of it and understands the dangerousness of said power is a sign that he isnt Crazy



The fact that his personality totally changes when he turns into that form makes him loopy. Just like Jean and her Dark Phoenix personality.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

his personality doesn't change when he uses his "hurty" powers. Like when he used them on the Hulk or Telford


----------



## Slice (Jul 16, 2011)

For a teenager having seen what he has seen i would say Elixir is exceptionally stable.
Someone else might have stayed in his "black" form trying to make everyone pay via inflicting a lot of pain to them.

All of his reactions (to me) seemed believable.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 16, 2011)

I think he is more scared that he can't control the blackness........I guess he doesnt want to go black and never go back.......kukukukukukku see what I did there kukukukukukuku


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2011)

what? elixir?
is he back or something?


----------



## Thor (Jul 16, 2011)

Only when he kills people.


----------



## Slice (Jul 17, 2011)

Read Schism and once again my poor knowledge of past minor characters makes me ask: Is that boy with the Hellfire Club a preexisting character?

I guess we will have a few "I want this thing off my lawn" moments coming to us in the near future.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

No, I think he's a brand newbie


----------



## Slice (Jul 17, 2011)

They should send X-Force - they have enough practice assassinating kids


----------



## Shadow (Jul 17, 2011)

Slice said:


> They should send X-Force - they have enough practice assassinating kids



Why send a team when we all know you only need one man to do that job.

*FANTOMEX *​


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

and then he'll feed the body to the World to make another super sentinel


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

bitches always be dissin layla miller untill there's a giant irish demon wolf snarling at your threshold


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

yeah suddenly x-factor is an action comic
with real action


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm still smiling at that "So you had a bad day" moment


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

it seems david has cut his teeth on action packed stuff instead of strictly soap opera stuff on the Gunslinger comics
now he's bringing it back to show off on x-factor, finally
there seems to be a lotta parallels between the books now, with the whole "against insurmountable forces of evil" stuff


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 19, 2011)

So I picked this up without having read anything of the X-Men in a... well, long time. I've never been big into the X-Men comics stuff, so I guess I'm the exact type of customer Marvel is looking for: Someone who is familiar with the characters but has not followed the comics.

And overall, I enjoyed this comic a lot. It's not fantastic or anything, but it's got good artwork, good characterization. In particular, I came in thinking that this would have a lot more of the old-fashioned Summers/Logan conflict, but it did the exact reverse to build up and make the schism more meaningful. I also like the portrayal of Wolverine as a grizzled guy, but not over-the-top grizzled. He came off as suitably grumpy, like an old veteran should be.

I did have a couple problems: Ahmadinejad's appearance felt forced (yeah, let's just outright call him that now) and a bit too cartoonish. The denial was kind of funny, but was just a bit forced. Also, I felt like there was a disconnect between Idie's (Did I remember that right?) age and her looks; she didn't look 14 to me ("Seriously, officer..."), but more like 16 or 17. Along with the fact that Logan is making this point (It's not like the X-Men haven't been using teens for years), the point didn't quite work for me, though the resolution came off as sweet in the end.

Thought there was going to be more action in it, too, though that's mostly from all the advertisements. I thought this was going to be like _Civil War_ where it tossed you in really quickly, but now I have the feeling that we are going to get the splitting of ways closer to the end.

Those rather minor problems aside, I'll be looking forward to the next comic. Maybe this is my jumping on point for X-Men.


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

well aaron writes a really enjoyable comic, no matter the name on the front
he's the reason I'm picking it up


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah definitely he's the only reason I'm even reading Schism


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2011)

How to come in with a bang?

Go to Kid Omega.


----------



## Thor (Jul 23, 2011)

Cable's back.

Time to not watch Glee anymore, my dreams have been fulfilled.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 23, 2011)

God no, not Loeb!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2011)

Ironically, Jeph Loeb co-created Nate Grey.

Current Jeph Loeb?

. . .


----------



## Thor (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol. Nate Grey and Red Hulk are spiritual brothers.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2011)

That makes this: 





> "I like to think of Cable as the Captain America of the X-Men," Loeb says.



even more hilarious.

no Loeb, just no.


----------



## Thor (Jul 23, 2011)

I always thought Scott Summers was the Captain America of the X-Men.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh God why

maybe it'll never get finished


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 23, 2011)

I thought the whole point of bringing back Nate Grey and depowering him was to make him more like Cable? I don't see the point having both X-Man and Cable on the X-Men at the same time.

I love them both, but prefer if only one 'existed' at a time. I prefer X-Man to Cable though. And I prefer a depowerd X-Man to a full power X-Man.

I also wouldn't mind having Rachel and Nate together.


----------



## Thor (Jul 23, 2011)

They'll probably fuse into one being.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 23, 2011)

I would hate if they fused. Just keep them seperate. Seperate universes and time-lines.

And to be honest I hate the name X-Man.

In fact, I want new teen Nathan Summers and Rachel Summers from a new universe who are both telekinetic and telepathic but are still developing their powers. Actually not from a new universe, just from the mainstream future, to also forshadow jeans return.


----------



## Thor (Jul 23, 2011)

Well with Nate depowered and working with Cable's protege's I don't see any other way for him. He's now just a less manly, more flamboyant, younger, less disciplined Cable. Apart from that their the same character.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2011)

deadpool will have a field day on this one


----------



## Shadow (Jul 23, 2011)

Deadpool and Cable 2012 NIceeeeeee


----------



## shit (Jul 23, 2011)

Loeb + Land = looks like it's time to not give a shit about the x-men again


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2011)

Aaron is getting his own X book

you can still give a shit, Shit


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2011)

As long as X-Factor still shines in the horizon


----------



## Id (Jul 26, 2011)

Its well withing X-Man ability to fuse with Cable. Well pre-neutered Nate that is.

Cable should come back, and lead the X-Force. With Deadpool of course.



Petes12 said:


> That makes this:
> 
> even more hilarious.


If anything, at the end Cable was more of a fusion of Moon Knight/Iron Man.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 26, 2011)

nothx

x-force is just fine the way it is.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 26, 2011)

X-Force is great. They are sleak and ninja like. I don't want 'Mr 90's shoulder pads and big guns to show ima maynn' to join the team..


----------



## Id (Jul 26, 2011)

He created that team, he should lead that team. Thats just how its suppose be in dis biatch. You dig son?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 26, 2011)

X-Man said:


> He created that team, he should lead that team. Thats just how its suppose be in dis biatch. You dig son?


I'd arather he took a back seat role then, or formed a seperate team with whoever is left who used to be in X-Force who is not now.

So Each new X-Men team after Schism could have their own X-Force division too.

He doesn't fit in the new image of X-Force i think.


----------



## Id (Jul 26, 2011)

All Im saying is, X-Force should be lead by a true Alpha Male. Like the certain person that routinely pops Logan in his jaw.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 26, 2011)

Nope, it doesn't need him at all.

He would make it awful, and fuck up the dynamic completely.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 26, 2011)

X-Man said:


> He created that team, he should lead that team. Thats just how its suppose be in dis biatch. You dig son?



no i dont!


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2011)

X-Man said:


> Cable should come back, and lead the X-Force. With Deadpool of course.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 26, 2011)

sigh ...are you serious....loeb is getting his hands on xforce?  Why?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 26, 2011)

no hes just writing cable reborn


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2011)

Cable Reborn is gonna suck the big one


----------



## Shadow (Jul 26, 2011)

what you're going to see is a GAZILLION BUBBLE TEXT and art like ........... this small


----------



## Id (Jul 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> no i dont!






Whimsy said:


> Nope, it doesn't need him at all.
> 
> He would make it awful, and fuck up the dynamic completely.



Man fuck your status quo. Cable will lead the X-Force again. No diffrent than Captain America leading the Secret Avengers. 

Ward


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 26, 2011)

I dont see any connection between them at all. if you were going to make a direct comparison it'd be cyclops leading them.


----------



## Id (Jul 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I dont see any connection between them at all. if you were going to make a direct comparison it'd be cyclops leading them.



Haven’t you heard? Cable is like the Captain America of the X-Men. It totally fits my analogy. 


On serious note. Cable Reborn will probably blow. Loeb will write up Cable to be this unstoppable mutant on a mission. But its all flash, no substance plot. Art is not going to help, Mcguinness tends to draws its characters short, and stalky. With a very cartoonist feel. 

But hopefully after Loeb/Mcguinness are done with that arc. Cable gets passed over to someone like Kyle/Yost. The team behind X-Force v2. Their vision behind Cable, and its Mythos seemed more precise than Duane, who was writing Cable during the Messiah War.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 26, 2011)

you mean mcguinness


----------



## Id (Jul 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> you mean mcguinness



Oh yeah I meant Mcguinness. /edits.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 26, 2011)

Scott is Cap of mutants.  Don't care of your theory.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2011)

Nate leading a team of assassins? The guy who did that huge gambit just so that deadpool could grow a conscience? No thanks.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2011)

X-Man said:


> He created that team, he should lead that team. Thats just how its suppose be in dis biatch. You dig son?



Boom Boom, Cable, Cannonball, Domino, Feral, Shatterstar and Warpath.


So...
Wrong?


----------



## Thor (Jul 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Nate leading a team of assassins? The guy who did that huge gambit just so that deadpool could grow a conscience? No thanks.



It worked. Deadpool has a conscience now.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes. So I'm sure he'll be happy to take helm of a team of pro-active child assassins


----------



## Thor (Jul 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Yes. So I'm sure he'll be happy to take helm of a team of pro-active child assassins



He'll probably whoop their collective asses then take over the team, then he'll fight Nate. That'll sell a lot of copies.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 26, 2011)

Heres the deal. Cable sucks until proven otherwise by Remender, just like pretty much the entire x-force team currently- i mean really, they were all really questionable choices when we heard the line up right? like, how would this be good (other than fantomex)? Turned out he had a cool take on them all.

But if Remender doesn't want to use Cable then fuck Cable.

I cant believe he's coming back sooner than Nightcrawler.


----------



## Thor (Jul 26, 2011)

Cable makes more money than Nightcrawler.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2011)

X-Factor is once again, too bitterly short :-/


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm still not over how bad Cable's last book was


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 26, 2011)

was it that bad because it sounded like a decent concept, running through time like that.


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2011)

the art was bad, the very end was bad, it dragged on way too long
there were some cool parts, but at the same time they weren't done very well
one of the cool parts was getting held captive by the cockroach mutants
and in the end it was all just a waste of time
you notice nothing that happened during all that is being referenced now except "she's had it hard" and she's militant
and considering the concept, she should be a helluva lot more militant than she is


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 26, 2011)

more militant and i think she'd be kind of unlikeable. 

i do remember jokes about how many times bishop failed to just shoot hope


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2011)

the idea was just too big for the writer, whoever it was I forget
it's way too fantastical, and none of it will ever get referenced in a serious manner because it didn't fit in with anything previous
it's not like they went to Bishop's future or Cable's future, just some random future where a bunch of ridiculous crap (cockroach people) happened for no real reason

the stuff with Stryfe tho and X-Force was good
but even then the issues in Cable sucked cuz the art was so shit


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

There's hope for a Cable, Nate Grey, Hope, and Rachel Summers conversation.

Slim hope, though.


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2011)

who invited hope? she's not a summers nor from a different dimension


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 26, 2011)

i think part of the appeal is wtf level powers meeting up


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2011)

speaking of Rachel, whatever happened with the X-team in space?


----------



## Id (Jul 27, 2011)

Regardless of your views for Cable, and the X-Force. Sad fact is, Cable is & will always be a huge part of it. It would be naive to think, that Marvel would not intermingle with Cable at some point. All we can hope, is that they do so delicately.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2011)

it's a terrible idea


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 27, 2011)

Banhammer's ruthless


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 27, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> There's hope for a Cable, Nate Grey, Hope, and Rachel Summers conversation.
> 
> Slim hope, though.


I'm hoping for that too, but not Hope. She's not related. Unless her real father is revealed to be a Summers/Grey.

With all of them gathered it could lead to a return of Jean story.

I'm also hoping for a Nate and Rachel team up of somesort. Not really sure what to do with Cable.

Cable could make a seperate X-Force team with X-23, Domino, Warpath. Since X-Men will seperate in Schism anyway.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> i think part of the appeal is wtf level powers meeting up






While a summers family adventure isn't not uncalled for, a summer siblings team is kind of ungood, since you know, don't they all like have the same powers?

What would they struggle against?



X-Man said:


> Regardless of your views for Cable, and the X-Force. Sad fact is, Cable is & will always be a huge part of it. .



There is not a single team member or ideology of Cable's x-force in that team. Cable has *nothing to do with them.* So maybe they'll cross a bit, the same way Iceman could maybe cross a bit, or the same way cable could cross with New Mutants


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2011)

shit said:


> speaking of Rachel, whatever happened with the X-team in space?



They're in some space station under attack. X-Men Legacy is supposed to attend to that right now


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 27, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> While a summers family adventure isn't not uncalled for, a summer siblings team is kind of ungood, since you know, don't they all like have the same powers?
> 
> What would they struggle against?


not appealing to me. The most I've read of Rachel Summers is she was in a few panels of Civil War



tari101190 said:


> I'm hoping for that too, but not Hope. She's not related. Unless her real father is revealed to be a Summers/Grey.
> 
> With all of them gathered it could lead to a return of Jean story.


You dont think she'd be relevant in a story about Jean when she's the new Phoenix?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 27, 2011)

I guess I'll be the first one to post something today about releases..........

SHIT JUST GOT REAL

X Men Schism and Uncanny X Force.


WOLVERINE FERAL MODE ACTIVATE!!!!


----------



## shit (Jul 27, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> They're in some space station under attack. X-Men Legacy is supposed to attend to that right now



oh shit, suddenly legacy is dealing with something interesting


----------



## shit (Jul 27, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> not appealing to me. The most I've read of Rachel Summers is she was in a few panels of Civil War
> 
> 
> You dont think she'd be relevant in a story about Jean when she's the new Phoenix?



hope's the new pheonix? you mean rachel rite?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 27, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> not appealing to me. The most I've read of Rachel Summers is she was in a few panels of Civil War
> 
> 
> You dont think she'd be relevant in a story about Jean when she's the new Phoenix?


Well...thats's annoying.

So I guess she could be involved. Maybe Hope will be the one to bring back Jean somehow, then the Summers/Grey Family will meet after.


----------



## Id (Jul 27, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> There is not a single team member or ideology of Cable's x-force in that team. Cable has *nothing to do with them.* So maybe they'll cross a bit, the same way Iceman could maybe cross a bit, or the same way cable could cross with New Mutants


Look all that matters is they keep Cable away from X-Factor. 

Dear Odin, please lay that comic to rest. Burry it next to Generation Next. 



Comic Book Guy said:


> There's hope for a Cable, Nate Grey, Hope, and Rachel Summers conversation.
> 
> Slim hope, though.



Speaking of, 20th Century Fox needs to push an Apocalypse Saga. 

Something to set off Poccy, and his 4 horsemen. The introduction of Mr. Sinister., and all the shabang that comes along.


----------



## Thor (Jul 27, 2011)

How is Hope not connected to the Summers/Grey. She was created by Jean Grey.


----------



## Id (Jul 27, 2011)

Thor said:


> How is Hope not connected to the Summers/Grey. She was created by Jean Grey.



Regardless, she sees Cable as a father figure making, Hope the redheaded stepchild of the Summers-Grey family tree. Than you have her looking way to much like Jean, plus the pseudo Phoenix Force connection.

Edit - That Asgardian looks like Taurus from Saint Seiya.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2011)

It's a big fucking armor, hardly an homage


----------



## Thor (Jul 27, 2011)

X-Man said:


> Regardless, she sees Cable as a father figure making, Hope the redheaded stepchild of the Summers-Grey family tree. Than you have her looking way to much like Jean, plus the pseudo Phoenix Force connection.
> 
> Edit - That Asgardian looks like Taurus from Saint Seiya.



The one next to Odin? His armor does have a Saint Seiya feel to it.


----------



## shit (Jul 27, 2011)

Thor said:


> How is Hope not connected to the Summers/Grey. She was created by Jean Grey.



she was???

I'm 4srs oblivious to this
has this been confirmed or is it all conjecture?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 27, 2011)

conjecture.


----------



## shit (Jul 27, 2011)

oh

well then shut your face, thor


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 27, 2011)

and i guess so is saying hope's the new phoenix but that at least has some basis... like, you know, when she had a giant flamey bird around her when she woke the '5 lights', and the times her eyes go all phoenixy.


----------



## Thor (Jul 27, 2011)

shit said:


> oh
> 
> well then shut your face, thor



What? In Second Coming Hope had a flashback where Jean Grey appeared to her and said  "Well then little spirit, prepare" while unleashing a fraction of Phoenix energy towards her.


----------



## shit (Jul 27, 2011)

oh

well then, shut your face petes


----------



## shit (Jul 27, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> and i guess so is saying hope's the new phoenix but that at least has some basis... like, you know, when she had a giant flamey bird around her when she woke the '5 lights', and the times her eyes go all phoenixy.



oh ok, thanks


----------



## Shadow (Jul 27, 2011)

I thought that Hope's powers mimick anyone close to her.  That issue had the Phoenix Force leaving the cuckoos but it doesnt show entering Hope.


----------



## Thor (Jul 27, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I thought that Hope's powers mimick anyone close to her.  That issue had the Phoenix Force leaving the cuckoos but it doesnt show entering Hope.



The Phoenix Force left earth. And iy left the Cuckoos way before that issue.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 27, 2011)

Rachel still has some Phoenix Force in her.  And I'm sure that the Cuckoos still had Phoenix Force in them during that issue.  

Because that was when they passed out afterwards and then they got attacked by those big ass metal tigers or whatever those were.  And they had no telepath except for emma to put the plan out to the others.


----------



## Thor (Jul 27, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Rachel still has some Phoenix Force in her.  And I'm sure that the Cuckoos still had Phoenix Force in them during that issue.


The Phoenix Force left Rachel during WoK.



> Because that was when they passed out afterwards and then they got attacked by those big ass metal tigers or whatever those were.  And they had no telepath except for emma to put the plan out to the others.



The Cuckoos lost the phoenix while fighting a Predator X way before Second Coming happened. Sorry but you're wrong.


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

Thor said:


> What? In Second Coming Hope had a flashback where Jean Grey appeared to her and said  "Well then little spirit, prepare" while unleashing a fraction of Phoenix energy towards her.



I was looking back and actually reading posts, and that's not a flashback to Jean
that's obvs phoenix talking
sorry you're wrong

edit, oh wait, that is jean all fuzzed out in the background of that panel
but it's obvs Emma having the flashback, not Hope
and it's still phoenix talking through jean (red text bubble)


----------



## Thor (Jul 28, 2011)

Jean is the same as Phoenix. It's been established for years now. They are one and the same. Read Phoenix Endsong.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2011)

man this is why I stopped reading X titles

shit is out of control


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

Thor said:


> Jean is the same as Phoenix. It's been established for years now. They are one and the same. Read Phoenix Endsong.



I've read Endsong. If anything that disproves what you're saying since Phoenix went to Emma and the Cuckoos and in the end Jean died while the Cuckoos kept the Phoenix, durrrrrrr


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 28, 2011)

ZOMBIE SENTRY

who cares about phoenix, x-force was great


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

I get my comics tomorrow  for now I can do nothing except argue about old shit


----------



## Thor (Jul 28, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> ZOMBIE SENTRY
> 
> who cares about phoenix, x-force was great



He just had face time, he won't do anything of note. Kinda like his super hero career.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 28, 2011)

duh, who cares. it was just remender having fun. but it was a good issue, hilarious bad guy team aside


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2011)

Apocalypse Wolverine killed his own daughter.   I expect regular wolverine to go Feral.   I <3 the X Force issue!!!!!!


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 28, 2011)

nice use of spoiler tags for shit


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm immune to spoilers, but thx anyway


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Apocalypse Wolverine killed his own daughter.



Maybe she has a healing factor?


----------



## Thor (Jul 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Maybe she has a healing factor?



Exactly. Progenies of Wolverine are always total clones of him.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 28, 2011)

not likely


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2011)

holy shit X Force was great

The wait was worth it and the best X book is back


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah... well I hope the next issue comes out a lot faster.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2011)

well for a good minute they were coming every two weeks so I don't mind the delays so much


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

I guess that made her lady Daken


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2011)

WHAT?


------------


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

Child of Logan and (Asian chick)


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2011)

Ohh I thought you were talking about the girl who was on the cover of this week's Daken.  I was like wtf.......talk about total vague post topic changer lol.


Also no one wants to talk about Schism 02 which was more like a filler episode anyway?  I am really hoping that Schism 03 is when shit hits the fan type.  Like i'm hoping its as good as Siege issue when Sentry just destroys Ares.   I'm looking for that kind of HOLY SHIT DID THAT REALLY JUST HAPPEN type of panel or double page thing.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll say this about schism 2- wtf frank cho. wtf.


----------



## Id (Jul 28, 2011)

I have mix feeling about Schism. What exactly is going to push the X-Men to their stressing point? 

Seriously they where backed against the wall, less than 200 mutants against 16,000 Nimrods during the whole Second Coming arc. And you cant say there werent any HOLY SHIT moments, there where a few significant deaths through out the plot. 

So how is dealing with Nations armed with obsolete Sentinels suppose to add any threat greater than what we saw in Second Coming? Than you have a few game changing characters, surfacing with huge power sets in the form of Legion, Rouge, and Hope. Let alone a laundry list of potent mutants to fall back on. 

I don't know normally, I want an arc to be more threatening than the former. This arc doesn't have that feel, so I don't expect much from it.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 29, 2011)

I dont think its about a giant threat. I think Schism 2 made it clear what the issue cyclops and wolverine are going to disagree on is.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2011)

Actually Schism isn't really about who the villain is.

It's more of a character study for Cyclops and Wolverine's personalities and how they handle certain situation..

So it's more or less like going more into detail about Cyclops and Wolverine.

SO my HOLY SHIT moment is more or less kinda like Cyclops just GTFO OUT OF MY LAWN MEGA OPTIC BLAST moment where we can all agree is the most awesome moment in any x men book.


----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2011)

wolverine caring so much about executive decision making is kinda OOC


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2011)

shit said:


> wolverine caring so much about executive decision making is kinda OOC



Which is why he wanted to Call Rogers.

If Logan can't cut you or poke holes in your body then he knows to call Steve Rogers cause he certainly doesn't want any criminal around where he can't poke you to death with claws.


----------



## Id (Jul 29, 2011)

Which is why Logan leads the X-Force, and Scott leads the X-Men.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah but the thing is that if Cyclops wants to Ultimately be the ONE who carries out judgement towards ALL mutant crimes.  What good will that do if majority of the mutants leave Utopia after this.  I mean let's face it if you're in Utopia and part of the team.....chances are your fucking uniform has the X symbol on it.

So if this is the end of the X Men itself with teams leaving........wtf Scott......you can't control EVERY mutant related aspect.  I would have turned Quentin in to Rogers.  

You don't see Rogers coming in and say.........hey Sentinels is man made and therefore we will put them in front of a human judge.  No matter how many mutants they may have killed.

So what right does Scott to tell Logan Quentin is a mutant and we will punish him OUR way.  The fuck Summers get out of your high horse.


Also the fucking pre-lude makes no fucking sense...........the entire prelude has something coming to Utopia........you would think it would be Sentinels but nope.  So I'm wondering if Aaron was just trolling with us because Wolverine and Scott were on the same page during the pre-lude in staying and defending utopia.

UGHHH SO MANY QUESTIONS I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2011)

I get scott's pov
it's not like Utopia is part of America
why the hell would steve have dominion or authority?
Utopia clearly picked scott to lead
it's kinda unreasonable for wolverine to bring in the avengers and america
what it comes down to is that wolverine respects steve that much more than he does scott


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah but Quentin was not part of Utopia until he asked for asylum RECENTLY.  Fact is that Quentin attacked a United Nations Meeting and mentally assaulted people.

Scott can't just say he's a mutant and should be judged under mutant standards.   Fact is that mutants want to be accepted into society then you play by society's rule.  And in this society Steve Rogers is KING over all bad guys .


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 29, 2011)

shit said:


> wolverine caring so much about executive decision making is kinda OOC



I don't think so. He doesn't strike me as someone who is just along for the ride, I think he does buy into the xavier mission and is invested in mutantkind and all of that. And he made his own x-force team, which he leads, for that reason. 

BTW not nearly enough talk here about how god awful Cho's art was.


----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2011)

he's got a point tho that no one knows what it's like to be such a telepath and have the potential for such devastation when you're a stupid kid
and Quire's been in Utopia in a jar or some shit for the entire time Utopia's been around
I think that makes him a citizen


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Scott can't just say he's a mutant and should be judged under mutant standards.   Fact is that mutants want to be accepted into society then you play by society's rule.  And in this society Steve Rogers is KING over all bad guys .



Thing is mutantkind isn't integrated into society at all right now. Which I'm sure will be the larger issue- Should mutants stay separate and have their own nation and laws for their own kind, or should they try to re-integrate with humans again?


----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I don't think so. He doesn't strike me as someone who is just along for the ride, I think he does buy into the xavier mission and is invested in mutantkind and all of that. And he made his own x-force team, which he leads, for that reason.
> 
> BTW not nearly enough talk here about how god awful Cho's art was.



well yeah, it's obvs he cares a lot, you're right
I guess what I meant was that it doesn't seem like he'd be so picky
scott's way or steve's way, if it ends with shit getting dealt with in some form or fashion, it doesn't seem like he'd care either way


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2011)

Well the only problem I have with Cho's art in this issue was the way he drew wolverine with scott during those panels.  I mean just awful in those pages.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 29, 2011)

you mean he drew the stars of the book badly in every page of the comic?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Thing is mutantkind isn't integrated into society at all right now. Which I'm sure will be the larger issue- Should mutants stay separate and have their own nation and laws for their own kind, or should they try to re-integrate with humans again?



They're right next to San Francisco and they integrated the aliens from Breakworld in San Francisco already.  Like they naturally would fit in and receive a social security like regular citizens.

They have been trying to re-integrate ever since they hired that lady to do the talking for Mutants.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree with Petes Cho's art (short of the women) was just fucking awful.

I like how Schism isn't some stupid EXPLOSIONS FIGHT FIGHT story so far, which is a huge reason why I've avoided the X Men for so long as most of these events over the years have seemed really recycled.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 29, 2011)

cyclops and quentin especially.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 29, 2011)

oh god his Cyclops was the worst

my eyes


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2011)

cyclops looked like he was searching for mutants on the vintage bondage bar in Castro that has that good looking hungarian  at door.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 29, 2011)

Malfunctioning Sentinels.

Watch them bring back Nimrod again.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2011)

Shadow said:


> They're right next to San Francisco and they integrated the aliens from Breakworld in San Francisco already.



The Breakworld rejects got a section of earth to call there own and i still dont have  Resolution For the Skrulls?

WTF!


----------



## Taleran (Jul 30, 2011)

At this point I am more looking for what is coming after the event than the event itself.


Although great artists are lined up.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2011)

everyone's had enough skrulls to last a lifetime zen


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

yeah, San Fran got kidnapped and sent to concentration buildings by the skrulls and then used as extermination hostages.
I don't know how they got around accepting the Breakworlders.

I still want Xavin back tho


----------



## shit (Jul 30, 2011)

Shadow said:


> They're right next to San Francisco and they integrated the aliens from Breakworld in San Francisco already.  Like they naturally would fit in and receive a social security like regular citizens.
> 
> They have been trying to re-integrate ever since they hired that lady to do the talking for Mutants.



your problem is that you're reading uncanny x-men and taking it srsly


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2011)

no his problem is he cant separate the idea of trying to play nice with the humans but still stay a separate nation, and actually moving back to america and being part of normal society


----------



## shit (Jul 30, 2011)

potato potahto

speaking of uncanny x-men, this fear itself tie-in is goofy and dumb


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

I thought the "plan B implies we only have twenty six" line was badass


----------



## Id (Jul 31, 2011)

I would like to see an X-Team built from the ground up, to specifically deal with Mega Threats. A team similar to how the Age of X had the Force Warriors. 

Cable should round up all the Omega Level Mutants.
Legion
Hope
Iceman
Kid Omega
X-Man
Elixir 

Cable should be the man of choice. He is the most experienced, and militant of the X-Men. Plus he can set up set up shop, considering he has vast wealth, and accesses to 40th Century/Celestial facilities-tech.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

To do what?
what a one trick pony line up id


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

I mean exactly what does a team of psionics require a healer like Elixir for?


----------



## Id (Jul 31, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> To do what?
> what a one trick pony line up id



To deal with Mega Threats you dong. That, and a reason for marvel to explore the significance behind the Omega Level classification.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, let's deal with omega threats
Cable: Nate, think at that guy over there, Hope, uuuh, you think at him too, I guess... Or maybe shoot a gun, I don't know, Kid Omega, you use your psionic powers to, uuh, think at him, while Legion, yeah, you, uh, try not to get thunk at.
Iceman, are you a cosmic threat yet? No? Well, keep trying. When you're done, try thinking at our enemy aswell
Yeah.
While Elixir does nothing except for plugging psychic nosebleeds.


----------



## Id (Jul 31, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Yes, let's deal with omega threats
> Cable: Nate, think at that guy over there, Hope, uuuh, you think at him too, I guess... Or maybe shoot a gun, I don't know, Kid Omega, you use your psionic powers to, uuh, think at him, while Legion, yeah, you, uh, try not to get thunk at.
> Iceman, are you a cosmic threat yet? No? Well, keep trying. When you're done, try thinking at our enemy aswell



The fuck are you babbling about?  I mentioned all the Omega that are currently active in the X-Men, since you get little banhammers to baw at insignificant details.

And as far as being a one trick pony line up. The only two members with repeating power sets are X-Man, and Kid Omega.

Legion, accesses one of 2 thousand power sets.
Elixir, Biokinetic.
Hope, is not a true psi to begin with. She simply high jacks mutant abilities to a greater level.
Iceman, manipulates ice.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't see the point of rounding up all of the omegas.

I just think Cable should make a second X-Force team with the old X-Force members not in the current team. 

Cyclops and Cable's 'Trigger Happy X-Force' as well as Wolverine's 'Ninja X-Force'.

Also, I think all mutants boil down to these three catgegories:
Psionic
Energy
Physilogical

Mutants can have unique powers, but the most powerful and omega level mutants tend to have pretty much the same power sets. I guess most omega level mutants are most commonly psionic too.

Legion - Psionic Omega (Telepathy, Telekinesis)
Hope - Energy Omega (Tap into mutant energy)
Iceman - Energy Omega (Take away energy)
Kid Omega - Psionic Omega (Telepathy, Telekinesis)
X-Man - Psionic Omega (Telepathy, Telekinesis)
Elixir - Physilogical Omega (Controls Human Physiology)
Jean - Psionic Omega (Telepathy, Telekinesis)


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

And I listed the guys you mentioned aswell
Point one) you left our Cable, another psionic depending on plot. Unless you want two mentally castrated Nate Summers.
Point two) A mutant powers jacker like Hope in a team of psionics makes her a, take wild guess, yes, a psionic. And only as fucking useful as the guy who's on her side so congratulations for your +1. You're clearly a creative genius
Point three) Elixir only underlines the terribleness of your lineup, given how you picked a bunch of brain guys instead people actually rely on risk to their bodies.
Point four) Iceman double underlines the terribleness of your line up. Name one thing he brings to the team of psionics.
Point five) At the level of legion, what is the only story element that matters? That's right, the ones that fuck with his mind. So what are you gonna be dealing here? That's right, more psionics.

Don't try to cover up your omega power fangasm by dismissing how bland all these characters are if you put them together. They're a terrible creative decision and you know it


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

Let's put more omegas, like jean grey or rachel summers 

You know, for diversity


And hell, what's the point of even throwing cable there? His gift is to teach people to hold onto their humanity through war and other impossibly violent times, not the meaning of godhood.
In fact, arcs like Jesus Cable prove how the point of cable is the absolute opposite of what you're going for.


----------



## Id (Jul 31, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> I don't see the point of rounding up all of the omegas.
> 
> I just think Cable should make a second X-Force team with the old X-Force members not in the current team.
> 
> ...



The problem I see with Marvel X titles, and potent characters is that they are confined to a world or a plot, that does not allow the exploration of said character. They either make him look potent for one issue, and restrain him for five (as in the case with Hope). Of they are officially depowered. 

A good remedy, would be to extend the world, where it would be conceivable to write. Setting the stage to tackle extra dimensional, or even inner dimensional threats.

Something like the Force Warriors would be alright. As for the roster, it can be any character really.


----------



## Id (Jul 31, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Let's put more omegas, like jean grey or rachel summers
> 
> You know, for diversity
> 
> ...


Jesus you have a hard on for bawing. 

Rachel is not an Omega Mutant.
Jean is K.I.A.

Why are you bringing philosophical angle on Cable? My comment has little to do with exploring the meaning of God Hood.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

Jean is alive  She's in space collecting Phoenix fragments but she's alive.
But you don't take a joke, that's cool.


And just because I disagree with your terrible creative decisions it doesn't mean I'm bawing


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think super powerful characters like that cant really exist in the marvel u, except for fringe stuff like the cosmic comics. Because otherwise they could just solve everyone else's problems np and makes other characters insignificant. So you have to write around that. So you get the Sentry.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

I do apoligize for bringing up Cable's "philosophical angle"
It was my mistake for bringing up such things as "character" and "emotional value" into this omega fetish of yours


----------



## Id (Jul 31, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Jean is alive  She's in space collecting Phoenix fragments but she's alive.
> But you don't take a joke, that's cool.
> 
> 
> And just because I disagree with your terrible creative decisions it doesn't mean I'm bawing


Banhammer you?re a refuting joke, with horrible sense of humor.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 31, 2011)

X-Men version of Annihilators.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I think super powerful characters like that cant really exist in the marvel u, except for fringe stuff like the cosmic comics. Because otherwise they could just solve everyone else's problems np and makes other characters insignificant. So you have to write around that. So you get the Sentry.



There's actually room for that in the X-universe
You could make up a team of Namor, Magneto, Xavier, Rogue, Legion Storm and Iceman and make it work. Maybe even Danger

Chockfull of real human intent and massive A Class power levels any one of them capable of ending all life on earth (well, Namor and Rogue would need to pull of the right trick).
A "big hitters team" for the when the big shit is coming.
The thing is they actually bring something special to the team.
You have the two dicks that is Namor and Magneto, the two empaths that are Rogue and Storm,  the old school that is Magneto and Xavier, the new school that is Legion and Iceman, the detached that are Legion and Danger, the nostalgic pragmatics that are Storm and Iceman, the father-son that is Xavier and Legion, old and new friends all with real values and emotions.


Or you can go with Id
BIG PSIONIC
BIG PSIONIC
USED TO BE BIG PSIONIC
BIG PSIONIC WITH A GUN
BIG WHATEVER THE GUY ABOVE HER IS; ALSO WITH A GUN
GUY WHO HAS NO CONNECTION TO ANY OF THEM.
GUY WHO HAS NO CONNECTION TO ANY OF THEM PLUS ICE.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> X-Men version of Annihilators.



yeah, problem with the annihilators? They aren't very good yet.
All they've done so far is share mutual power level hard ons with fringe marvel cosmic mythos.
They've had crowning moments of awesome but I find their stories mostly bland and meaningless.

It's like what syndrome said: When everyone is special, no one will be.
I will say this though, if the stories get better at their circumstancial twists, you know, reasons why they can't just reality warp all their problems away or tackle them with god like wrath at minute one, it will get much better. They have the advantage of being more varied then the Id's wangfest



X-Man said:


> Banhammer you’re a refuting joke, with horrible sense of humor.



Concession accepted.


----------



## Id (Jul 31, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I think super powerful characters like that cant really exist in the marvel u, except for fringe stuff like the cosmic comics. Because otherwise they could just solve everyone else's problems np and makes other characters insignificant. So you have to write around that. So you get the Sentry.



You see the great thing about Marvel, is they have a fantastically huge world to build around. And not just restricted to space adventures or even alternate realities. You have subsiding dimensions to explore, from the world of the Pagan Gods  in their dimensions, to the occult worlds in Limbo, all the way to the paranormal dimensions in the Astral Plane, Dream World etc…




Comic Book Guy said:


> X-Men version of Annihilators.


Yup.

Marvel Earth has the Avengers.
Marvel Space has the Annihilators.
So why cant the X-Verse mold a team, to deal with heavy threats? They certainly have a roster to build around it.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 31, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> There's actually room for that in the X-universe
> You could make up a team of Namor, Magneto, Xavier, Rogue, Legion Storm and Iceman and make it work. Maybe even Danger



Those guys might be able to ruin a city when they're high on a sentient bacteria but I don't think they could end life on earth...


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 31, 2011)

X-Man said:


> Marvel Earth has the Avengers.
> Marvel Space has the Annihilators.
> So why cant the X-Verse mold a team, to deal with heavy threats? They certainly have a roster to build around it.



Because it makes them seem more significant than the main team. That's why stuff like that gets regulated to the fringe. Like Annihilators.

Some people like it when Superman moves the earth but I think its fucking stupid and terrible, and makes characters like Batman being on the same team totally pointless. That's just me.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

Xavier - Planetary Mind Wipe
Legion - No Explanation Necessary
Namor- Massive tsunami rape + earth invasion
Magneto - Reverse poles angles, bioelectric wipe, there's many
Rogue - Has gotten well in her way of absorbing powers of gods like Ares. Brings down the average, but that's not the point of her.
Danger - See Ultron
Storm  - Under psychic coaxing can create several mega storms that wipe life on earth
Iceman - Massive Absolute Zero  with no containing he usually applies


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes I guess if their powers were all 90S EXTREME they could do that. Magneto would need Thor's hammer and Loeb's writing though.


----------



## Id (Jul 31, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Because it makes them seem more significant than the main team. That's why stuff like that gets regulated to the fringe. Like Annihilators.
> 
> Some people like it when Superman moves the earth but I think its fucking stupid and terrible, and makes characters like Batman being on the same team totally pointless. That's just me.



Well Excalibur, and Exiles where successful runs without taking to much away from regular X-Titles. It’s the same idea, only modifying the plot & roster.

And I agree, if you build a team with incredibly potent, and competent characters like JLA. Batman seems to stick out like a sore thumb. But you cant blame them. Batman sells.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

X-Man said:


> Marvel Earth has the Avengers.


The Engineer 
The Trickster
The God
The Wolf
The Saint
The Pragmatic
The Girl

This is what makes the avengers tick. Not Ultimate Power.


> Marvel Space has the Annihilators.


Recent title who still has to gain it's footing. 


> So why cant the X-Verse mold a team, to deal with heavy threats? They certainly have a roster to build around it.


Powerlevel wise, yes, but it doesn't fit with the mythos. Hell they don't even fit with each other
You can't write an x-Men book about character by revolving it around stoping cosmic apocalipses, because it goes against the point of X-Men.



Petes12 said:


> Yes I guess I guess if their powers were all 90S EXTREME they could do that. Magneto would need Thor's hammer and Loeb's writing though.



Well, call it an OBD'er reflex..


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 31, 2011)

X-Man said:


> Well Excalibur, and Exiles where successful runs without taking to much away from regular X-Titles. It?s the same idea, only modifying the plot & roster.
> 
> And I agree, if you build a team with incredibly potent, and competent like JLA. Batman seems to stick out like a sore thumb. But you cant blame them. Batman sells.



I just think DC should never ever write their main heroes doing stuff like running at the speed of light or pushing planets around because that is just terrible. Or, sorry Morrison, wrapping giant green hands around the moon to keep bad guys there.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

Also, Batman deserves a spot in the JLA because he triumphs when power is irrelevant. Or when he can make it irrelevant.
That's a good thing for good stories. I remember watching that crisis on two earths movie where the key characters were batman and owlman, and it made sense.

Of course, a person wouldn't need to be Batman specifically to fill that spot, since his best quality is how "in charge" he can realistically be, but batman sells and you get more space to develop his character outside the book so why not, batman it is.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 31, 2011)

Doesnt have to be batman for my point to make sense. You just cant do anything interesting with characters that powerful, or at the very least its much more difficult.

I'm a much bigger fan of the JLU power levels.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

Well maybe you're right. I'm not very well versed on Justice League comics.
I'm just thinking, there's a reason why there's room at the Avengers for both iron man and tony stark.


----------



## Id (Jul 31, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I just think DC should never ever write their main heroes doing stuff like running at the speed of light or pushing planets around because that is just terrible. Or, sorry Morrison, wrapping giant green hands around the moon to keep bad guys there.





Its one of the reasons why I hardly read JLA/JSA these days. DC Earth tends to firmly push those instances. Its not so much because it looks silly, but because you don’t see the same character pull of the same stunt shortly after. Making the character highly inconsistent. 

While GL, and its Corps is just fine, because that world is built for the plot.


----------



## shit (Jul 31, 2011)

the last thing the marvel universe needs is another x-team, sorry
maybe an omega team would be a neat idea for an uncanny x-men arc, but you can't conceivably come up with compelling threats for them time and time again like you can with x-force
and in the end, x-factor will be much better written with just a buncha nobodies, so what's the point


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll take Layla Miller over just about any Omega level out there


----------



## Id (Jul 31, 2011)

What do you think CBG, an Annihilators version of the X-Men.  Call it the Force Warriors for lack of title. What kind of plot, artistic style, and theme would be needed to be a successes?


----------



## shit (Jul 31, 2011)

what's this annihilaters stuff about?
are they bringing back marvel space books?
where's my GoG?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 1, 2011)

So this is kind of random question, but what are some good Iceman stories? Fairly recent if possible.

Ice powers are awesome, and Iceman is THE Ice Guy, so why does he only show up once in a blue moon as part of some action scene?


----------



## Id (Aug 1, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So this is kind of random question, but what are some good Iceman stories? Fairly recent if possible.
> 
> Ice powers are awesome, and Iceman is THE Ice Guy, so why does he only show up once in a blue moon as part of some action scene?



Check out Iceman v2. Its only 4 issues long.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 1, 2011)

damn, that's it?

Guess I should have figured. Iceman needs to do more cool shit. He's one of the few non crazy omegas and all he ever does is slide around.


----------



## Id (Aug 1, 2011)

I am sure there are more. 

The thing is, Iceman is all over the place. Uncanny X-Men, X-Men, X-Men Legacy, and etc.. but I cant think of too many arcs that focuses around Bobby. But he is heavily involve in the day to day arcs in the X-verse.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 1, 2011)

That's true, but he rarely has any input. For the most part he's there just to throw icebeams. He's never the central focus of any battles or at the point of any attacks or anything.

You'd think, being one of the strongest X guys, he'd be one of their main fighters.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 1, 2011)

no one has anything interesting to do with him I guess. the writers, i mean.


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2011)

he had a mini not too long ago, where Mystique was trying to kill him
I think
memory's kinda hazy
before that tho he was in X-Men pretty prominently, like just a little before it changed titles to X-Men Legacy


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

I wrote a huge TL;DR about Iceman and what would I do writing it on my cellphone but shit happened

I'm gonna try to channel it again.

Right now it sucks to be bobby drake
Balls
The most valuable trait of bobby drake that people let slide is that he's a founder X-Man.
Bobby about twenty years ago had to deal with the fact that he was this strange being ever since birth, which takes away a normal childhood the original five at least got to have.
He, being hated by a world before they even had a word for what he was.
But this is the fine stuff.
You see the way this child dealt with it, was by enroling  in a special school for gifted youngsters, and arguably, from all of the original five, he was the one who needed structure, mentor and a family the most when they come in. He always tried to "keep it cool" but we know what banter in super heroing really means.
And then shit kept on happening. This scared and somewhat neglected kid faced giant robots, dark phoenixes, aliens, gods, he's been there since day one with a knife on his throat.
He's seen so many friends of his die, he's seen his father die just after they made up, he's seen his home going up in flames time after time.
He's been made to know he belonged to a power class of mutants higher than anything he's ever asked to be, higher than magneto, a class of Jean Grey, Legion, Proteus, Wanda Maximoff-
He's been witness to all these guys that go so batshit they have to dispatch one of their own friends to kill.
He has to deal with the fact that he needs the power to help his friends, hell, as a grown fucking man, he should have done a lot more with his life by now, but even aiming at it cannot end well for anyone.
He has to deal with the fact that he signed up for a school and he's now in an army on a goddamned rock that he's had no choice in, full of people he does not know.
He has to deal with the fact that even though he's a founder X-Man, he does not have a seat at that table, but Emma Frost and Magneto do.
He has to deal with Hank being gone, Scott and Warren being as good as gone, Jean being gone and all of Xavier's skeletons being out of the closet.
He has to deal with the fact that he's failed at every single relationship in his life.
And finally, Robbert Drake has to deal with the fact that so much of everything he ever cared about  has become an unbearable load of crushing suck that he struggles against every day aaaaaaaaaand:

no one cares. No one cares about what he goes through. No one asks him what he's been doing. No one plans for his investment in something he helped create. He's on the edge of a dangerous precipice and no one is even bothering themselves to ask him how's the view.

Shit
It sucks to be bobby drake right now..
And the reason why no one touches iceman, it's because let's face it. His next story will be the one about his resignation.

I wish to God I could write about him


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2011)

iceman's really considered more powerful than magneto?
what, could he freeze the whole ocean like Aokiji in One Piece?
this seems to be out of nowhere to me
when was this established?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

Iceman is an omega level mutant. Potentially he has the power to casually snuff out stars.
He could even reverse the effects and instead of freezing shit, setting it on supernova heats.
But, call it CIS, call it fear, call it extreme underachieving, he's never tried to fulfill a big extent of his powers, which causes the typical reaction of the omega brigade to just refer to him as "the guy who doesn't want give gallactus a run for his money"


He can cause absolute zeros on a large scale, which could cause oceans to freeze aokiji style, but you wouldn't be very impressed


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2011)

fucking whuuuuut
that's dumb
someone get Bobby out in space
him and zombie sentry need to have a team up book


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

Not a lot of moisture in space :33


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, its crazy how shitty Iceman's life is, even though for the most part he's just "there".

I'd love to see an arc about him stepping up as a founding member of the X Men. Of course, he'll probably just be on Scott's side as part of some action scene.

Which is hilarious, because honestly due to his power and status Iceman should be a huge player in any potential X split. But...he wont.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Iceman is an omega level mutant. Potentially he has the power to casually snuff out stars.
> He could even reverse the effects and instead of freezing shit, setting it on supernova heats.
> But, call it CIS, call it fear, call it extreme underachieving, he's never tried to fulfill a big extent of his powers, which causes the typical reaction of the omega brigade to just refer to him as "the guy who doesn't want give gallactus a run for his money"
> 
> ...



You're talking about Bobby who needed Psyloche's help just to freeze the ocean to stop a Predator X and he FAILED.   I love Bobby but I hate the fact that he is being advertised as Omega.  I'd rather keep looking at him as a B-Class level X Men who is not even on ANY book other than group panel.   

Bobby isn't on Uncanny, Astonishing or X Men books other than as a page extra.  

I'd rather just keep looking at him as Cool as Ice Iceman.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

But yeah, Heroic age should have been in theory the perfect time for bobby to get out there on a team. Him, Magneto, Namor, Kitty, Collosus and Jefferies.


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2011)

Magneto's been on a couple teams, namely Rogue's X-Legaciers


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Wow, its crazy how shitty Iceman's life is, even though for the most part he's just "there".


Always being there is a pretty big deal when you think about it.





> I'd love to see an arc about him stepping up as a founding member of the X Men.Of course, he'll probably just be on Scott's side as part of some action scene.


Not everyone has to be a leader. Scott's thing is that he's a really good strategist.
But when you think of the massive experience on the field drake can count on.
Shit... He should be like a cheeky James Bond.
The guy who embarrasses everyone else with the amount of citizens saved or bad guys vanquished on hand to hand combat





> Which is hilarious, because honestly due to his power and status Iceman should be a huge player in any potential X split. But...he wont.


Plans in case Wolverine goes bad: Four trillion
Plans in case Iceman goes evil:
1) Ask them if they don't mean "wolverine"
2) Ask them if they're sure
3) kill wolverine all the same just to make sure


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

shit said:


> Magneto's been on a couple teams, namely Rogue's X-Legaciers



Well I need to keep a healthy dick-to-hero ratio
My real X-Men dream team?

Magneto
Nemesis
Magik
Emma Frost
Fantomex
Monet
Namor
Danger
Maddison Jefferies


The series proceeds to being nothing but a hundred issues of everyone trolling and ripping jefferies a new asshole in every panel
Not that I don't like Mad. It's just that he's the perfect butt monkey


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

I just realized that when Schism is over and X Men is disbanded...........I don't really see a reason for Bobby to stay at Utopia.  Let's face it.......he is depressed atm and just wants to go the fuck away.

I would love for him to have his own book I mean fucking DP has 4-5 books and it's gotten stale to be honest with Daniel Way being boring nowadays.


----------



## Id (Aug 1, 2011)

shit said:


> fucking whuuuuut
> that's dumb
> someone get Bobby out in space
> him and zombie sentry need to have a team up book


I am telling you, the X-Verse have an army of mutants that are being kept in checked due to plot restrains. 

Bobby is another one of those mutants, that are a step away from becoming something akin to an abstract being. The stunt he pulled on Legion was impressive. Not so much because he froze every wet molecule in Legions body. But the manner in which he did it. 

We find out that his very being is connected to his surroundings, and he can reach out an manipulate  said chains bounded to this world. What do we call this? Quantum  Cryokinesis?



1up.com
1up.com


Personally, I would like Elixir to be expanded upon. I see his ability as the mutant version of the Swamp Thing, with a different approach.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

God How long ago was that when Bobby froze Legion.  I think I was still jerking off to the Pamela Anderson Sex tape during those trials........no wait I just discovered the internet I think during that time.


----------



## Id (Aug 2, 2011)

Shadow said:


> God How long ago was that when Bobby froze Legion.  I think I was still jerking off to the Pamela Anderson Sex tape during those trials........no wait I just discovered the internet I think during that time.



mmm....1995.

I want to point out, that feat took place before the Omega classification came into place. The Omega Classification was officially introduced in X-Men Forever.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 2, 2011)

Jesus 1995..........15 years ago and nobody has still touched Bobby Drake.........talk about dropping the ball Marvel.  Then again Iceman isn't really the first guy out there that Marvel has buried due to writers block.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2011)

You might've guessed but I don't like the idea of omega mutants, especially a lot of them and especially on the side of good. It kinda ruins the whole 'victims of persecution' thing if a few good guy mutants could kill every human if they wanted to. Hell, it even makes the humans right to want to wipe them out.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 2, 2011)

Well the 3rd Summers brothers is an Omega and wasn't exactly a good guy.  I mean didn't he rule like 3/4 of the freaking Marvel-verse during WOK.


----------



## Thor (Aug 2, 2011)

Kid Omega isn't exactly good either.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

Omega mutants just never end well


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

except in vulcan's case. It ended pretty well for the reader


----------



## Thor (Aug 2, 2011)

Inb4 he's the reason Blackbolt is acting like a dick.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 2, 2011)

Omega mutants are a pretty rubbish concept

like everything needs a vague overpowered version


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> yeah, problem with the annihilators? They aren't very good yet.
> All they've done so far is share mutual power level hard ons with fringe marvel cosmic mythos.
> They've had crowning moments of awesome but *I find their stories mostly bland and meaningless.*



I agree.

I was disappointed with the story of the miniseries.



> It's like what syndrome said: When everyone is special, no one will be.
> I will say this though, if the stories get better at their circumstancial twists, you know, reasons why they can't just reality warp all their problems away or tackle them with god like wrath at minute one, it will get much better. They have the advantage of being more varied then the Id's wangfest



Certainly understandable.



X-Man said:


> Yup.
> 
> Marvel Earth has the Avengers.
> Marvel Space has the Annihilators.
> So why cant the X-Verse mold a team, to deal with heavy threats? They certainly have a roster to build around it.





X-Man said:


> What do you think CBG, an Annihilators version of the X-Men.  Call it the Force Warriors for lack of title. What kind of plot, artistic style, and theme would be needed to be a successes?



Plot? Something like Expendables with long-term story. And really big threats.

Theme? Really depends on the characters and story that other writers and editors allow.

Art? Whoever is lucky enough to get said miniseries.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I wrote a huge TL;DR about Iceman and what would I do writing it on my cellphone but shit happened
> 
> I'm gonna try to channel it again.
> 
> ...



Bloody rep to this post.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

You always get it 


So here's what you gotta do if you want to make Iceman cool again.

First of all, you gotta surround him with mooks. He's a vet, so you gotta put him with mid and newer generations.
Then you gotta let him switch his moods between extremely bitter and hip guy who covers his bitterness up. Bitter, not emo.
This takes us to the third
Send him to atlantis to get an attitude adjustment.
It's so fucking obvious people.  What are we, asleep at the wheel here?
He goes there learns a thing or two about a thing or two, his powers, his attitude, his own life and he goes up to step up as a founder x-man

fourth, you tone his powers down. He's a guy who's reluctant to go omega and as he lives longer and longer with his paranoia, he should use any of his powers at all less and less. and in order for that to happen, he needs to whip it out rarely.

fifth, you make him a dumbledore. When he does whip'em out, he needs to look like he could give the sentry a "why u so mad bro?" attitude.
You make him smart with his powers. How come living on a floating rock hasn't allowed him to fully learn how to do the "Water teleport"? Let him use tricks on the field 
I want to see him do "oh yeah" tricks like freezing Sunfire's sinapses that allow him to go "fwoosh" or removing electrical conductivity on cameras, or refract light to be invisible, or using his abilities to slow down  molecules to tag incredibly fast people, or stop sound waves and radio signals.
Do you know what scott is using iceman for?
Do you?
To get drinkable water on Utopia. He's the waterboy.
Yeaaaah.

This takes us to the sixth. You extreme make-over his look. Ice golem? Not sexy. Ice King though? Chyeah. Make it known that he goes "ice form" on the inside, but the outside looks normal. Ice-Wizard he is, and the more he extends his powers, the more "ice-golemish" he looks.
A deliciously appropriate example would be movie Loki with his Jotun traits

Seventh:
You make everyone else start giving him some respect when they see him step up. Everyone else taking a moment to think why everything is wrong with him. People reach the conclusion by themselves that "wow, he makes jokes, but he's pretty hardcore"
Can't be him though. Has to be subtle but obvious. Other people have to reach the conclusion because he puts up that front.
And you give him a moment where Bobby Drake tells bitches to get out of his lawn without getting a hair out of place, (and not an iceblast, something like an army of robots just having all their molecules collapsing) and then someone like Nemesis saying "every once in a while I remember why we still bother to take these kids to school here"


----------



## Thor (Aug 3, 2011)

Marvels response: How about instead of Iceman it's Wolverine instead?


----------



## shit (Aug 3, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Plot? Something like Expendables with long-term story. And really big threats.



problem is you can't do this without affecting the rest of the marvelverse in a pain in the ass way

for example: the fault


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

Things you're allowed to do with Iceman's Powers:
Refract light
Create Dr Manhattan style body doubes
Create water "wiretaps"
Teleport through bodies of water
Minor Shapeshift
Super strength
Slow motion everything around him
Remove friction
Create freeze burns
Tear down walls through molecular decomposure
Destroy things with huge levels of invulnerability by quickly freezing and unfreezing them
Freeze air into the lungs
Create dry ice to generates massive clouds and then manipulate the weather as to cause rain or sleet
Fuck with electrocondutivity
Cockblock human torches
Regenerate from an physical wound.
Ice Slides
Ice constructs (aka Giant Ice Godzilla)

Things you're not allowed to do with Iceman
Turn him into a holy water dispensing machine (once was awesome, twice is gay)
throw ice bolts (frost burns damage more)
Throw ice beams
Say ice puns
Go out in San Francisco on your underwear
"Run out of ice"
Letting your giant rock have trouble floating in the ocean
Take shit from emma frost


that simple

Whip him out once every other story arc, and make him look like the shit next to all the other newbs and we're good.




Thor said:


> Marvels response: How about instead of Iceman it's Wolverine instead?



Logan makes me wanna cut myself half the time


shit said:


> problem is you can't do this without affecting the rest of the marvelverse in a pain in the ass way
> 
> for example: the fault



I wish I could have seen Bobby vs Vulcan

I CAN MANIPULATE ENERGY ON A OMEGA LEVEL
Bobby: What energy? 


But yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 3, 2011)

you can write up all these nice usage of powers

he'll still be Bobby Drake

and he'll still be boring


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only issue I can see being raised here, other than stepping on other writers' and editors toes, is whether can this all be accomplished in a miniseries.

Getting an Iceman monthly will be difficult, from an editors' POV.



Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed.



shit said:


> problem is you can't do this without affecting the rest of the marvelverse in a pain in the ass way
> 
> for example: the fault



Which is pretty much a restriction on proposals.

"Oh, you want to use that and that? SORRY! Too big a scale or other writers say no or it interferes with our plans.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The only issue I can see being raised here, other than stepping on other writers' and editors toes,


no one is touching bob, thats part of the problem. 





> is whether can this all be accomplished in a miniseries.
> 
> Getting an Iceman monthly will be difficult, from an editors' POV.


 wouldnt dream of it. Any old team book would do. Except for the underwater internship , that would either be a mini or uncanny or even namor





> Which is pretty much a restriction on proposals.
> 
> "Oh, you want to use that and that? SORRY! Too big a scale or other writers say no or it interferes with our plans.


Its also creatively unsound. X men deal on mutant issues, if there were a constant onslaught of wrath of an unloving god, doctor doom would have just teleported the planet away to a confy galaxy years ago.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 3, 2011)

They're literally never going to do any of that with Bobby

It's just some weird OBD fever dream


----------



## shit (Aug 3, 2011)

they'll do a marvel knights story one day on bob
that's when his potential will be unveiled to the world


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> They're literally never going to do any of that with Bobby
> 
> It's just some weird OBD fever dream




One day whimsy, one day


----------



## Shadow (Aug 3, 2011)

You know the amount of work Banhammer put into Iceman.  You have to rep.  You just have to.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> no one is touching bob, thats part of the problem.



Indeed.



> wouldnt dream of it. *Any old team book would do.* Except for the underwater internship , that would either be a mini or uncanny or even namor



Then you have editors on your back for emphasizing Iceman so much over the rest of the team.



> Its also creatively unsound. X men deal on mutant issues, if there were a constant onslaught of wrath of an unloving god, doctor doom would have just teleported the planet away to a confy galaxy years ago.



Indeed. But there's no such thing as creative freedom in a shared universe maintained by multiple writers and editors with plans. Which is a double-edged sword.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Then you have editors on your back for emphasizing Iceman so much over the rest of the team.


If you notice on my proposed ideas, a lot of them are attitude adjustments rather plot elements
Redesign his visuals, change his dynamic during team work.
Nothing except the story arc in atlantis really focuses on him
And why shouldn't we? He's a founder x-man.
He's *the* ice person of reference. He should sell.
It would take no more effort than featuring him in a few team ups with deadpool.



> Indeed. But there's no such thing as creative freedom in a shared universe maintained by multiple writers and editors with plans. Which is a double-edged sword.



Yeah it only goes to what I said, people just would not see it happen


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 4, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> If you notice on my proposed ideas, a lot of them are *attitude adjustments* rather plot elements
> Redesign his visuals, change his dynamic during team work.
> Nothing except the story arc in atlantis really focuses on him
> And why shouldn't we? He's a founder x-man.
> ...



Which will be a lot harder to propose to the editors.



> Yeah it only goes to what I said, people just would not see it happen



Sadly. Them, and editors.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Which will be a lot harder to propose to the editors.


----------



## Id (Aug 6, 2011)

Speaking off, since the X-Force heavily focusing on Poccy, and its Mythos. 

Apocalypse has always been this his huge villainous X-Men threat. And due to constant neutering, and reneutating we don’t know what his abilities are outside of being a potent shapeshifter. For all his “God Like Powers”, it’s a fairly vague description.

So my question is. If you had the chance to write Apocalypse in his full Glory. How would you write him out to be, and who would be his 4 Horsemen?


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2011)

I wouldn't do half as good a job as Remender's first UXF arc, that's for sure


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 6, 2011)

Apocalypse in X-factor>>>>>Apocalypse outside of X-factor. Its kind of amazing how hes considered such a major X-villain yet I hate almost all of his appearances.
I sort of see him as an anti Cable in the way he thinks about survival of the fittest even extending that view to mutants.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 6, 2011)

Uhhh Banhammer Iceman is already _cool_ he is made of out _ice_. Cold as ice!

I am surprised no one made these kinds of jokes yet.





> Speaking off, since the X-Force heavily focusing on Poccy, and its Mythos.
> 
> Apocalypse has always been this his huge villainous X-Men threat. And due to constant neutering, and reneutating we don’t know what his abilities are outside of being a potent shapeshifter. For all his “God Like Powers”, it’s a fairly vague description.
> 
> So my question is. If you had the chance to write Apocalypse in his full Glory. How would you write him out to be, and who would be his 4 Horsemen?


----------



## superbatman86 (Aug 7, 2011)

Id said:


> Speaking off, since the X-Force heavily focusing on Poccy, and its Mythos.
> 
> Apocalypse has always been this his huge villainous X-Men threat. And due to constant neutering, and reneutating we don?t know what his abilities are outside of being a potent shapeshifter. For all his ?God Like Powers?, it?s a fairly vague description.
> 
> So my question is. If you had the chance to write Apocalypse in his full Glory. How would you write him out to be, and who would be his 4 Horsemen?


Honestly I'd make him beat some ass En Saba Nur for awhile and finally get an actual depiction of what his mutant powers are and what the tech gave him.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Uncanny X-Men*
Emma Frost
Cyclops (Right behind her?)
Magneto
Juggernaut (or Colossus?)
Danger
Magik

I thought that Emma was on Wolverine's team?


----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2011)

cyclops will be dead tho


----------



## Taleran (Aug 8, 2011)

No one on either team was confirmed it was just people speculating based on that Arbitrary Cut down that image that probably means nothing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2011)

Colossus as the new Juggernaut.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 9, 2011)

I've had Age of Apocalypse for close to 4 years now and I still haven't read it.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Wolverine and the X-Men*
Wolverine
Warlock
Havok
Rachel?
Iceman
Kitty

Dunno...


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 9, 2011)

bobby drake's definitely one


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wolverine is back to being short and stocky again, and casual comic readers Hugh Jackman fans complain throughout the net.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 9, 2011)

I feel like I can see nightcrawler...

Or atleast someone else with a tail.

Unless X-Force recruit AoA guys.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah I see a tail as well...Possibly nightcrawler as you said


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 9, 2011)

Aaron and Bachelo? Count me in.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 9, 2011)

Giffen and Pacheco's a good team too, shame Land will be there sometimes.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 9, 2011)

I like Land's art. He ODs with the porn faces, smiles some times but his penciling is superb. Also I kind of like Tom Cruise Cyclops.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2011)

it takes a brave man to admit liking Land art


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 9, 2011)

Or a fool, naturally


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 10, 2011)

would you rather it be Land or that guest artist on Secret Avengers or better yet that guy who drew X-Women. Now thats putrid.

I can get why people don't care for Land's style, but you gotta admit man can draw.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Guess that answers whether Cyclops dies or not!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 10, 2011)

Is Storm rocking the mohawk again in that pic?


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 10, 2011)

Woah 

I kinda like it


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> I feel like I can see nightcrawler...
> 
> Or atleast someone else with a tail.
> 
> *Unless X-Force recruit AoA guys.*



DO WANT

maybe that makes the phoenix chick AoA Jean DDDDDDD


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Guess that answers whether Cyclops dies or not!



real story here is that Way is gone and Pak is in, yayyyy~


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2011)

Cyclops.

PIMP.


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

or   manslut


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm a little behind on some issues but, what happened to Storm being married to Panther?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 11, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> I'm a little behind on some issues but, what happened to Storm being married to Panther?



I almost asked that myself...but I had assumed something had happened to them after Shadowlands or something, considering how Black Panther's been hanging around in Hell's Kitchen and Storm with the X-Men...

To the Wiki I suppose...


----------



## Taleran (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh and my answer to what to do to update Apocalypse was a lie he is a character I would kill off in heart beat.

He has the same goals of Magneto without the part of Magneto that makes it tragic. He is a boring bland villain that people have to drastically change to make interesting. Hell his cult of followers ends up being more interesting that he does EVERY SINGLE TIME.

He needs to die and go away forever.


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

basically doomwar happened and no one rly knows what that means cuz no one read it
but I gather wikanda's in other hands now and it's out of vibranium anyhow, so they're no longer a monarch


----------



## Shadow (Aug 11, 2011)

Apparently Storm can go Black and come back.  It's the only explanation I can think of.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 12, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Apparently Storm can go Black and come back.  It's the only explanation I can think of.



But once you go Cyclpos, you'll never love a bi-clops. 

But seriously though. If I weren't in such a chillaxed mood, I'd rage hard right now. The message marvel is promotion is: don't do drugs or smoke cigarettes, kids,  but we dgaf if you you grow up thinking marriage isn't worth a damn.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 12, 2011)

Atleast it's not any worse than catching Wolverine in To Catch A Predator

Chris Hansen:  Sir, Have a Seat.

Wolverine: <SNIKT>

Chris Hansen:  Thank You Sir, You can go now.

Producer: WTF HANSEN!!  WHERE ARE YOU GOING!?!?

Chris Hansen:  BATHROOM!!


----------



## Slice (Aug 12, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> The message marvel is promotion is: don't do drugs or smoke cigarettes, kids,  but we dgaf if you you grow up thinking marriage isn't worth a damn.



I never looked at it that way 

But seriously why Storm when you can have Emma?


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not going to lie, but when I saw that teaser up there, what Lil_M0 posted ran through my head.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 12, 2011)

context is everything


----------



## Thor (Aug 12, 2011)

Magento going Villian again.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe it would have made sense after Schism for Xavier and Magneto to split as well as/instead of Cyclops and Wolverine. Copying elements from the recent Movie.

Also what powers does Magneto have exactly? I'm guessing not just magnetic field control. I always see him with glowing energy hands.


----------



## Thor (Aug 12, 2011)

He has control of the fundemental forces of the universe and the entire electromagnetic spectrum.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 12, 2011)

Thor said:


> Magento going Villian again.



For some reason the pic you posted has Magneto sleeveless, but in the link he's in a full body suit (save face).

I'd rather not see him flip flopping sides back and forth.


----------



## Slice (Aug 12, 2011)

That could be a miscoloring.
But he definitely looks too buff.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know.  I think it is cool how him and characters like Old Man Logan are aged and have experience and still look hoss.


----------



## Thor (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree. Magneto looks Boss. Sleeveless too.


----------



## Slice (Aug 12, 2011)

He would look boss even without the bodybuilder muscles.


----------



## Id (Aug 13, 2011)

Thor said:


> Magento going Villian again.



Good.

As a hero, his stock went down, and he is constantly treated a chump. As a villain, Electromagnetism guide my pimp hand!!!


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)

villain without a cause


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 13, 2011)

what's "the man boys"?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2011)

Magneto switching sides?

Wrong.

He's on his own side.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 13, 2011)

I hope im that ripped when im 70+


----------



## Id (Aug 13, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Magneto switching sides?
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> He's on his own side.



Cables hunch was right.


----------



## Thor (Aug 13, 2011)

Id said:


> Cables hunch was right.



As if they'd let the only truly threatening X-villain stay good.

In new mutants I would have liked to see Nate vs Mephisto, but he's depowered.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 15, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> what's "the man boys"?



The art is done by awesome Clay Mann...hence "man boys"...


----------



## Thor (Aug 15, 2011)

Sebastian Shaw is joining Generation Hope.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 15, 2011)

Didn't the X-Men just kick his ass a couple months back...kind of a odd choice


----------



## Thor (Aug 15, 2011)

It leads to a new Dark Phoenix story line with Hope.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thor said:


> Sebastian Shaw is joining Generation Hope.



I really dont get it. They blacked out everyone that was easy to tell who was who and left shaw. The rest is clearly the current cast -Idie.


----------



## Thor (Aug 16, 2011)

Banhammer will love this



> *2) We've heard from Comic-Con that AoA Iceman is going to play a big part in "Uncanny X-Force." I'm sure you can't spoil anything yet, but what was it about this character that made you bring him in?*
> 
> _I've had ideas for how to make Iceman incredibly formidable for a while, and I've been writing notes since I took this job. It was also something that editor Jody LeHeup wanted to see. So, as we were developing the current storyline, AoA Iceman's role in it sort of naturally grew from both of our enthusiasm for this version of Bobby Drake and a natural build of the story._


----------



## Shadow (Aug 16, 2011)

I thought I was a Big Iceman Fan but the way Banhammer wrote about Bobby made me look like a novice fan.

And I think Banhammer is banned for some reason I dunno


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 17, 2011)

Read Schism 3, kinda underwhelmed.

One thing I did notice is how Cyclops took off his jetpack as soon as he hit the scene. I guess he wants to give the enemy a fighting chance.


----------



## Thor (Aug 17, 2011)

Cyclops with his Jet Pack.


----------



## Bushido Style (Aug 18, 2011)

Jubilee . And it looks like Warpath is finally going to be doing something again. 

I think Wolverine's side will be more interesting. The fact that he's moving back to Westchester is already a big plus.


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> Banhammer will love this



I'm loving this enough for both of us
transport all of AoA to 616 plz oh plz


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2011)

AoA Iceman was freaking badass.

Uncanny X-Men Fear Itself tie-in is fucking good. Just like the WWH Uncanny X-Men tie-in.


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2011)

am I the only one that wants AoA Jean to come to 616 so bad?
so, so, so bad


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2011)

I think it's kinder to tell you now that she has zero chance of making it back to 616


----------



## Thor (Aug 18, 2011)

Eww no thanks. Keep ALL Jean's dead or somewhere we can hardly see her.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 18, 2011)

shit said:


> am I the only one that wants AoA Jean to come to 616 so bad?
> so, so, so bad



imagine  Cyclops's reaction


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I think it's kinder to tell you now that she has zero chance of making it back to 616





Thor said:


> Eww no thanks. Keep ALL Jean's dead or somewhere we can hardly see her.


you people hate interesting things


Zen-aku said:


> imagine  Cyclops's reaction



exactly!
we've never had a running jean/wolverine relationship, which makes it pretty stoopid when wolverine waxes so romantic about it
a running relationship between the two would finally justify all the "I have a hole in my heart named Jeanie" horseshit

imagine everyone's reaction when it finally happens
would be so daw


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2011)

It's not interesting though <_<

And the fewer alternate future characters in the present the better.


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2011)

it is interesting so there

the more awesome characters the better
kill off present fodder failures to make room if need be
like rachel and hope


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2011)

The problem with her coming back to the past with wolverine is then wolverine gets to be happy with jean and there is just no way that'll happen. She'll be lucky to make it out of the next few issues alive.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 18, 2011)

It's interesting shut it Petes


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2011)

ok well i'm gonna laugh when apocolverine kills her


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 18, 2011)

I want to see Apocjean/ Wolverine and Cyke/Emma
double date.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 19, 2011)

Is Generation Hope any good?


----------



## Thor (Aug 19, 2011)

No. It's not.


----------



## Bushido Style (Aug 19, 2011)

New Uncanny X-Force Teaser


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 19, 2011)

Why would they even black out the others when it's obvious thier psylocke Deadpool and Fantomex...


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 19, 2011)

AoA Nightcrawler?


----------



## Thor (Aug 19, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> AoA Nightcrawler?



AoA characters aren't replacing the main stream. Sorry guys. It's probably a ressurected Nightcrawlers new look


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Uhhh, that is definitely AoA nightcrawler. Ignoring how nonsensical it would be for the normal one to magically come back and immediately join x-force, the team he was appalled at right before he died... the red mark is the same as AoA's nightcrawler.


----------



## shit (Aug 19, 2011)

people listen to what thor says?


----------



## Thor (Aug 19, 2011)

There is a reason for the  at the end of my sentence.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

Magneto turning evil is a terrible idea which is therefore why it's probably not exactly what it's going to happen.

There's a reason why in every apocalyptic world out there Magneto steps up as a force of Good, and right now may not be doomsday but it's doom enough
The charm about magneto is not that he's a fucking force of nature. 
It what he stands for. It's the possibility that he might be right.
That he's the Malcom X.

It is common knowledge that in his death he become more of a symbol and that he may have accomplished more power in many more mutant lives than in life.
Magneto Was Right say the T-Shirts
Thing is, what he stands for no longer has a place in a post M-Day world
What he stands for cost him everything and he knows it, so he doesn't want any more followers for a cause that is dead
And he knows that it is dead because he killed it. It was his decisions.
Hell, you can see it in Children Crusade where is true heart is now. You see how for example, he secretly was tweaking with Static's powers in order to make her stronger without her knowing. There's a reason why his "good will gesture" was to bring Kitty back.
He's trying to project his fatherhood, compensating, because the price for who he was, was too high.
Neither is Xavier fit to lead because his dream is dead aswel. It's a new world order where they belong right there, backing up the new guard, being the morals in a community that can no longer be divided by any cost.

Which means Max going "Fuck it, kneel puny flastcans before the might of homo superior" is the single most stupid thing he could have possibly gone for when it comes to his character


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

Thor said:


> Banhammer will love this



Actually, I'm not a hard fan of Iceman. He's pretty cool though, so I decided I would do some internpertation of him, since Id was going on about Omegas.


Hell, I'll do what I wish I could do on Elixir tomorrow


----------



## Slice (Aug 20, 2011)

Generation Hope:

Poor Idie, as if she wasn't messed up enough before


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 20, 2011)

They won't turn Magneto into a villain on a 3 issue mini which is designed to test the waters on how good Scottie Young is as a writer.
Now on Uncanny.........If they ever get to that point they'll definitely turn him.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

Let's talk about Josh Folley.


You see Josh is a rare type of being that requires unique inspiration to write, and a decent amount of knowledge in the field of medicine that I do not dispose of but I could research on.


Once upon a time Josh was on his way to become a little punk. He wanted people to like him, so he joined a group of well, neo-neo-nazis pretty much just so his friends would think he was cool.
He molds himself to what people around him think too. I think on some superficial level he thought that he believed on that group, but that went down the drain.
Then he joins joins the X-Men, without a choice his parents abandon him, and if you'll recall, there was a point where he required to heal himself, therefore resulting in the drama where he molds himself into the golden boy, just so he can feel special
And as the team relied on him more and more you'll see he goes through a change and you'll notice he walks around like he's sort of messianic stoic dolorosa who just wants to make your booboos better.
But then all of his friends are put on a bus and killed by a rocket.
For someone whose own psyche relies so much on that of those around him, that shit will fuck you up.
DJ dies in his hands and a "piece of him dies with him"
And then they killed Laurie. Sniper shot. In the skull. Right in front of him. Just when he was about to open up to someone else
And then he joined the X-Force.. And things got more bloody.
Which made his next change something a bit more vicious and yet complicated.
He is still expected to be their healer.
But he surrounded himself with the wolves.
He's not scared though. Everyone keeps leaving everyone keeps dying, and well, maybe he might be scared, but he does not sanctify life.
Not really. He's killed before. Life and death are clay in his hands now.
So what is he to be now? The healer they expect him or the monster, like they are.
Maybe he's a monster.
And it's not a rabid sort of monster. A sophisticated one. One that walks with purpose and technique.
Is he bielobog? Or is he chernabog? (slav god references ftw.)
Because if you asked foley what it was like to have his power a few years ago, he'd tell you, it's like having a piece of rope.
In fact, it's like everyone is a piece of rope, each one their own.
And he pulls on them. And as he pulls this rope, they heal.
But one day, he pushed. And Striker died.
Push, pull, push, pull, heal, die, heal, die.
A glorified hunchback of notre dame. Everyone calls it beautiful but it's like being a ghost buster. It's just a job to him.
Ropes come on all sizes really. Everyone has an end to their rope, some more esoteric than others. (He met Thor once. His wasn't a rope at all, but something more resembling of a trombone. It was really weird) but everyone has an end for most parts and that's all he does with it.

But one day, he got all that knowledge dumped on him. All of McCoy's biology knowledge telepathically dumped on his ass
And it creped him out, because then he realized how much of a monkey he's been.

One day, he took a rope, and he neither pulled it, nor pushed.
He tugged it. And suddenly it wasn't a rope any more.
It was a string. And it made a sound.
And this is how he wiped out the Legacy virus from X-23

And suddenly there wasn't just one string, but several.

This is how Josh began to realize his power was something so much more.
This is how Josh learns how to play the music of life.
Josh could reach inside of you and play your eyes into changing colors, or growing a new tooth.
More complex songs, like growing massive tissues weren't as easy, but, he knows the lyrics.
Most of the times. He's just a teenager and his mind tends to let things slip. You should be wary of the risk when asking him to heal you because everyone is a different song, and he can only hope he is playing you right, because even bethoven would have problems replicating each of his works exactly right, note by note by note without a single note off.
Sometimes people have their own music. Sometimes it's the procedure.
Sometimes actual musics do things. Born This Way cures a rare type of herpes.
And that's when he motivates himself to be Bielobog.
Where the need of his friends and his willingness to love everyone cause him to be this way.

But this is only when he can wrap his mindset on this way.

Because deep at his core, life not very meaningful to him. It's his thing. We have the advantage of there being things about life that we cannot see and know, so we value them as sacred, but it's all biology to him. He can make you love him, really love him by releasing right chemicals and there's no telepathy in the world that could stop it. He can make you happy, fulfilled, realized by sitting in your bed eating twizlers.
At least for a while.
He can make your body cough up boils and parasite sacks and do every single fucked up thing you've ever seen on Doctor House too.
And every once in a while that is asked of him, and he is praised for it.
So was born chzernabog.
He wants to be the golden boy. But he wants to have flights of badass fancy. Someone that could have protected Laurie
It's not his fault that he cannot control which one of these he is when he is, these are mood swings and he's a teenager.
But the particular point he is in, defines what he can and can't do.
It doesn't hurt that he's bonded to Hela and she has a lot to gain with this dark little boy, who also happens to be the Ward to her Valkyrie.
This pressure builds up in his mind to a point that is not unlike the dynamic between Angel / Archangel.
But while Warren varies between RIDER OF THE APOCALYPSE, KNEEL BEFORE MY WINGS OF DEATHAEFHADGARGAG and, well, need I say anything else other than his name is Warren Worthington the Third, Elixir's swings aren't like that.
He's more along the lines of Joseph Gordon Levitt and Charlie Sheen
Chzernabog has grown with time. This conflict has become borderline psychotic in his time away from the X-Men. Bielobog's main focus is to support his friends, his personal drive hinges very much on their condition, will to save everyone, because that is what gives him definition, that is how he grasps control.
But czernabog revels in his power. He identifies himself through his power. He sits like a dragon on his golden hoard and does shit for the lulz. The "songs" that he plays are things like an X shaped brain cancer and crueler stuff.
Bielobog could be described as a violin or a harp, where Czernabog is an electric guitar or drums.
When Czernabog kills it is like he's grabbing someone's fist and "why don't you stop hitting yourself?" them to death.
Czernabog does things like taking a cuddly little bunny and turns them into those face huggers from Half Life. He creates Eldritch abominations, or highly contagious flesh eating viruses that spread by fart proximity

Important thing about Czernabog though if you wanna have him be a good guy. IS that he still wants to be liked.
So, you have to avoid an "out of control danger to your friends clich"
Black Foley does not hurt his own team. Refuses it even.
Unless it seems like it is going to be reaaaaallly funny.

And again, to him it's like an art. Like music. He feels sorry or embarrassed about what his other self did, the same way someone who keeps trying to shape himself as a julliards player wants to dissociate himself from Death Metal and vice versa, so as time progresses it's harder and harder to flip him to the other side.
And sometimes, something else does it.
The seasons maybe? A dealt card? The color of the walls on a particular room. I don't know what it is, but it is something specific, that he can and at the same time cannot control.


This is how you could step up with him:

No one knows where Josh is. Because since his concussion, Josh has been uptight about a lot of things.
He doesn't feel easy, but maybe he's flipping uncontrollably
Something happened and he's become so dangerous and unreliable that Scott, instead of dealing with him in the middle of this emergency, has tossed him in the Danger Brigg. He doesn't hurt his friends for now, but omegas always end bad and a guy like that in public would bring  war on utopia.
But he's a popular guy now. People are getting hurt all the time in the X-Men business and they demand access to him.
Well, why, if they don't get it, they will riot.
So this is how Emma and the cuckoos planted the brain idea on every that Josh is okay
Josh is fine
Josh was just here five minutes ago
Josh is elsewhere but he'll be right back


One day Dani will return from a valkyrie gig with heightened awareness and demand to see her ward or something.
And then, shit hits the fan. They can't keep him away any more. The musician will come out. And what it means to have him out will change the way the game is played forever, because biological warfare is not something you can put on a bottle and call perfume


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

Things you're allowed to do with Josh's powers:
Heal with few restrictions. The person healed is exhausted by it. Massive injuries can't be instantly healed. They have to be stabilized and tooken care of later.
Manipulate emotions with touch
Grow Appendices
Clone people
Create zombies
Grow monsters The Darkness style
Create birds and plants and other sorts of magical looking animals that do his bidding
Take two life forms and mash it up into an abominable chimera
Grant them simple mutant powers (like super strength or fire breathing). Pokemon Trainer Josh Foley.
Have the death touch
Grow all sorts of viruses bacteriases and fungus
Have Akira style blob tentacle thingies.
Induce steroid growth
Induce allergies
Induce neural dysfunctions
Induce spontaneous combustion
Shapeshift other people
Create blobs of doom out of snot
The sky is the limit.

things you're not allowed to do
Have him play nurse without fucking up once in a while and trying to cure stomach flu and accidentally giving cancer or unwanted pregnancies.
Have him on a battlefield playing death touch on a bad guys. Everyone has guns now seriously. Not to mention lots of clothes. He can't kill people with brain rotting herpes faster than they can shoot him. Josh's first instinct on every fight should be *run away*


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2011)

Josh is exactly like Emporio Ivankov as in she can super heal you, change your body type and shit.


----------



## Thor (Aug 21, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Josh is exactly like Emporio Ivankov as in she can super heal you, change your body type and shit.



Unlike Ivankov's treatment there are no ill effects.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 21, 2011)

Is it just me being new to the X-Books, or is Schism actually pretty good?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2011)

Hahaha, yes I could Black Foley going "I'll heal your missing pacreas, _*if*_ you let me give you an uterous"


or

"well, I've healed that concussion of yours but you're gonna pass out every time you poop for a while"


----------



## shit (Aug 21, 2011)

does black foley have his own personality???

I know so little about these omegas cuz they only last for a year before dying or being sidelined forever
speaking of which, I wonder if whither would be effective against FI Juggernaut


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2011)

So far is personality is just "aaargh, I kill you"
It doesn't have a much separate persona to him
Yet.  It's still the same josh only with a completely different mood set.
Gold Foley wouldn't kill you. Refuses too. He removed Vanisher's brain tumor without telling the rest of the team. He doesn't necessarily love you, but he's not a bad guy.
Black Foley doesn't give a shit. He would end you horribly yes thank you very much if that's where it's at
A more accurate depiction  of multiple personality disorder.


Also wither would be utterly infective against the breaker of stone


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2011)

The most cost effective strategy against FI juggernaut is pretty much what they did. Have Magik have a few words with cytorak while sending Dani to vegas. Of course they should have tried sending him thirty years into the future but I'm guessing he would have come back from that too

Rogue should have done a much bigger damage though, but I hear Worthy's mind seems to be a pretty dark place


----------



## shit (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't really buy that the hammer automatically makes you immune to everything just b/c, but I guess that's the way it is


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

it's more like the Juggernaut is immune to everything, and the hammer jacked that shit up to eleven


For example, the hammer chose mostly bruisers, but absorbing man and the the atlantean guy also got his regular powers jacked up a lot


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 22, 2011)

I always wanted to know since Astonishing.

How does one get in and out of a skinsuit like that?


----------



## Thor (Aug 22, 2011)

New Mutant's team confirmed



The rest of Generation Hope team confirmed


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 22, 2011)

Rachel Grey returns.

Any news on Havok?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 22, 2011)

lol Zero vs. Juggerlossus.

also good to finally see Rachel again.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 22, 2011)

Steve Kurth is back on Legacy for the arc as well. No annoying Khoi pham art


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I always wanted to know since Astonishing.
> 
> How does one get in and out of a skinsuit like that?



the thing at the mouth is made of unstable molecules


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 22, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I always wanted to know since Astonishing.
> 
> How does one get in and out of a skinsuit like that?



one of many reasons the morrison jackets were better, at least for him.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

that is a great suit for his aerobics or whatever the hell he's doing on that cover


----------



## Shadow (Aug 22, 2011)

I feel bad for Kitty...............you finally get your boy back only for him to grab the cytorrak.

Somehow all that smexing in Breakworld was all the action you two were ever going to get.

I can just imagine Juggerlosus screaming during sex............YEAH NOBODY STOPS THE JUGGERLOSUS.

Kitty: HARDER!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 23, 2011)

Juggerlossus is going to be permanent?


----------



## Thor (Aug 23, 2011)

For the foreseeable future.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

I keep reading "Juggerlicious"


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

I like it that the Darwin issue of X-Factor finally makes some sense


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 23, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Rachel Grey returns.
> 
> Any news on Havok?



Looks like he's joining X-factor


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Thor (Aug 23, 2011)

I came. HAVOK


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

that is rly damn neat


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 23, 2011)

Somehow when all those teasers were coming out I didn't even notice that the blue and yellow colors were indicating which side they'd fall on.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow nice observation there Pete.

Didn't even notice it myself.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2011)

Do we really need 8 X Men titles?


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

we need at least 2 (UXF, X-Factor)


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2011)

get rid of X factor for Wolverine and the Xmen


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

no that sounds like a dumb plan


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

unless you put David on Wolverine and the X-Men and drop Aaron
that'd be kay


----------



## Thor (Aug 23, 2011)

Marvel is pushing X-Men after shoving them in a tight, hot closet during Quesada's reign. 8 books is what the franchise needs.


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

if they didn't all have X in the title, it wouldn't seem so bad
mutants are like half of Marvel's superheros


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

current wolverine arc feels so far pretty dumb.

I mean it feels like a gore homage to Doctor Dick

Also dropping X-Factor? What is this nonsense?

Although I don't see how Havok is very noir


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

X-Factor is the ultimate melting pot
David will melt any character down and fit them into the team
and they'll never be OOC
such is the majesty of Peter David


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

I had such fun when all the liefield mongers came whining about shatterstar and rictor


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

"But, but, shatterstar is not gay. I made him, he can't be gay, I know shatterstar"
"It's okay liefield. Lot's of homophobic prick parents say the same thing when their son comes out.."
"He's suposed to be like a  spartan warrior! A mighty gladiator"
"oh, he likes gladiator alright"


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

that's why you don't try to be a crybaby bitch in the media


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

Then quesada went "No, fuck him, shatterstar is property of marvel studios, not rob liefield, we stand by our writers"

Anyway, shatterstar and longshot weren't very noirish either and they work great so yeah, havok might be fun

He's a summers though, and a powerful one so I see Madrox being all prissy about it.


----------



## Thor (Aug 23, 2011)

A member of X-Factor is getting killed, who says Madrox will be alive?


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

he'll probably want to come in and run the team and Madrox will have to put him in his place somehow
probably by single-handedly doing everything like always (or at least before the team got so many heavy hitters)


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

In fact he said "Can't wait for me or someone to retcon this" and joey went "Oh yes you can..:33"


----------



## Slice (Aug 23, 2011)

I haven't read X-Factor since the issue with Darwin in that strange western town.

I feel bad about this and need to fix it.


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

Thor said:


> A member of X-Factor is getting killed, who says Madrox will be alive?



common sense
same way we knew cyclops would live


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

A member of the X-Factor already got killed, it was Guido


----------



## Thor (Aug 23, 2011)

Marvel could always kill him off to be "edgy".


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

lol, it was as permanent as any comic death


----------



## Thor (Aug 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> A member of the X-Factor already got killed, it was Guido



They're killing another one during Schism.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

Slice said:


> I haven't read X-Factor since the issue with Darwin in that strange western town.
> 
> I feel bad about this and need to fix it.



that one made everyone go "wtf?" but now it makes some more sense


----------



## Slice (Aug 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> that one made everyone go "wtf?" but now it makes some more sense



Oh i didn't drop it after that issue only lost track of it because of too much stuff to do.
I'll try to find the missing issues this week thought.


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

Thor said:


> Marvel could always kill him off to be "edgy".



you underestimate my faith in David


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

Thor said:


> They're killing another one during Schism.





What the hell for? They have no stake in it

Well, it's not layla miller, it's not rictor, it's not syrin, it's not madrox, it's not guido again, it's not longshot so it's either monet, which make no godamned sense, Rahne, which would be disturbing since she just gave birth, or shatterstar which I seriously doubt P.A.D. would allow


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

It's not darwin, so hey, maybe it's pip, the troll


----------



## Thor (Aug 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> What the hell for? They have no stake in it
> 
> Well, it's not layla miller, it's not rictor, it's not syrin, it's not madrox, it's not guido again, it's not longshot so it's either monet, which make no godamned sense, Rahne, which would be disturbing since she just gave birth, or shatterstar which I seriously doubt P.A.D. would allow



It could be Layla.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

haha, you think she wouldn't see _that_ coming?

Besides, Layla Madrox and rahne are confirmed to die later at their wedding


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

Besides, aren't we forgetting who she interns for?


----------



## Thor (Aug 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Besides, aren't we forgetting who she interns for?



Dr Doom.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

Thor said:


> Dr Doom.



And do we really think that a silly little Death Darwin hopped up on apocalypse steroids hellbent on killing her is enough to off someone who interns for Victor Von Doom?

That's like the lunchlady on most latverian middle schools


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

oh that's Darwin?!


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

That's my guess, if you ask me


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

my first guess was cobra commander


----------



## Thor (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh shit


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

shit said:


> my first guess was cobra commander



Are death scythes standard issue in these comandoes?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

Actually my first guess was Voldemort's cousin from Zimbabue, which is why then I associated him Darwin


----------



## Thor (Aug 23, 2011)

That's Darwin using his Death God powers he adapted from Hela.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 23, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Do we really need 8 X Men titles?



If enough people are buying all of them that they're profitable, why not? Adjectiveless X-men does seem like a waste of space though.

edit: also there's 9, don't forget astonishing


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

Thor said:


> That's Darwin using his Death God powers he adapted from Hela.





Banhammer said:


> And do we really think that a silly little Death *Darwin *hopped up on apocalypse steroids hellbent on killing her is enough to off someone who interns for Victor Von Doom?
> 
> That's like the lunchlady on most latverian middle schools



Thors brings us Doze, the movie


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 23, 2011)

It's a given that I'm going to be buying all the gold team titles. Its a wait and see(or maybe trade wait) for the blue team titles.


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

W&tXM is a new pickup for me, otherwise business per usual


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

generation hope is what avengers academy wishes they could be


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

just saying what everyone including shit is thinking


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

horse shit


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

That only made me think of you on a horse.

.

Not
Sure
If
Want.


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

the good lord put you at the bottom of the page and me at the top of the page, ban
you speak blasphemy and He is not amused


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

Czernabog and bielobog shit, czernabog and bielobog.

You're the one that isn't cool in this conversation


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

which I think is the blonde one


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

as long as I'm blonde, life will be ok


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

As long as avengers academy is canceled life will be amazing.


No, what am I saying, they're about to get a runaway. Now I have to buy the damned series


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

do you even read either of those series?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 23, 2011)

Generation Hope is losing Gillen though Ban :\


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2011)

The Shit Ban show


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

shit said:


> do you even read either of those series?


Yes

Why do you like Academy anyway? Pym sucks relatively speaking, and the kids are like that Jersey Shore wannabe, that awkward smoke girl, the tsundere japanese, the bumbling muscle, (those two have been getting more endearing tho) the brain dead lesbo, the dino guy that I can't like because I watched season one of super hero squad.

Aaaaaaaaaaaand Tigra.
So maybe there's a reason to like it. A great moment.
What is it?




Petes12 said:


> Generation Hope is losing Gillen though Ban :\


Well fuck my balls 


Parallax said:


> The Shit Ban show



It is the best show


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah but Gillen is going to Uncanny

upgrade


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

All is forgiven.


Who's the blacked out roster there?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

Emma Frost, Juggerlicious and Magneto huh?

Great line up. I approve


----------



## Thor (Aug 23, 2011)

Uncanny line up is going to have all powerhouses.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

not that I'm a particular fan of the power levels thing, mutants and the rest of the marvel world do live on a separate reality sometimes, and I would like to see them recognize some of the shit they actually have to deal with


Emma Frost telling Tony Stark in Civil War to sod off was a high point of the series for me


----------



## Shadow (Aug 23, 2011)

So uncanny has Iceman ( you can tell its bobby because of the arm and how it shows a bit spiky), Magneto, Juggerlossus and Emma Frost and it seems like one more person.

Uncanny X Force has Deadpool, Fantomex, Psyloche, AoA Nightcrawler, (Wolverine....maybe? Angel? Somebody has to finance and lead the kill list)

X Men has Jubilee, Warpath, ______________

X Men Legacy has Rogue _________

Wolverine and X Men has Logan and ____________________(I'm thinking Magik, X-23)

New Mutants is obvious

So is X Factor.

So what's your roster list look like? Or who do you want on each book?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 23, 2011)

If their extremely high power levels and more militant attitude is a plot point then that's fine with me and pretty interesting sounding, how people react to that. 

And I figured that the guy behind wolverine was iceman


----------



## Shadow (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm having trouble seeing Bobby and Logan actually getting along together.

I think he would join up with Emma just because Emma can show her how to control his power more effectively.   And I can't think of anyone else who can manipulate their body in Utopia atm.  So I guess that's the big question.


But who is on your fav. book roster Petes


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

the one more person seems to be illyana.

Now we have to wonder if this is regular iceman or the aoa iceman I heard was migrating to 616

Spikes suggest the latter.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

my ideal roster would be:

Iceman
Elixir
A stephord Cuckoo. Maybe all of them
a Madrox dupe
Illyana
Juggerllossus

And mystique hiding in the shaddows helping them out


----------



## Shadow (Aug 23, 2011)

Does AoA Iceman have a different personality than 616?

I mean I know its plausible with Beast and Dark Beast in the same universe.  And now we'll have Nightcrawler and AoA Nightcrawler in the same as well.  I am hoping that AoA Jean migrates as well.


----------



## Thor (Aug 23, 2011)

616 Iceman has had the spikey look before.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

Together they would deal with:
Personal responsibility
Abandonment issues
Grief
Family
Damnation
Identity

Unlike X-Force who's jobs would be to take down X-Men threats pro-actively, i.e. kill squad, clandestinely, this team's job would be fight crisis around the world as publicly as possible as to generate mutant good will.

These crisis of course being artificially generate by an evil conglomerate of people who just want to fuck with them for the lulz and make sure they go nuts.


After all, they're all on the edge of villany.

Hey, I know, this would make them X-Men equivalent of Thunderbolts


----------



## Shadow (Aug 23, 2011)

Are you saying that's the Uncanny X Men job?

I thought it was the Astonishing X Men's job to do the travel the world and save the universe? Which is why they went to Africa then Japan etc


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

The Astonishing started out as that, sort of, and it is why it brought back the costumes from the black leather years, but the fact that the Cure showed up on their very first day put a damp towel on those plans


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

hell, because why not have a dream, tomorrow I'm gonna do Mystique.

People trample over he character because they're too focused on the femme fatale side of her


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 23, 2011)

Astonishing is primarily, in theory, about big talent on a book that's relatively free of continuity- no crossing over or anything, very self-contained. It's more of a showcase for the creators I think than anything.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 23, 2011)

Is Astonishing going to be its own seperate entity now?

I mean Astonishing Roster did have Cyclops and Wolverine.

If I remember correctly their roster is

Cyclops, Wolverine, Emma, Storm, Hirako/Armor and Kitty/Colossus/Kitty's Dragon.    Obviously Hank is gone with the whole "walking out" thing.  


Also just saw previews for Schism 5 with Cyclops and Logan brawling AWESOME


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

Well that's what the Title "Astonishing" is supposed to be aimed at. Talent showcase in stories that are in continuity but do not relly on previous baggage.

What I meant is that The Astonishing X-Men title had a plot that started with Scott calling up folks to assemble a super-hero team for PR purposes.

Which I kinda of what I would do if I were a writer in the X-Series right now.
You got your stealths, X-Force, but you need your young Show Flairs. For that you get the roster  I put up.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 23, 2011)

But isn't the Young Roster........New Mutants and Generation Hope?

Also generally speaking Team Blue has no stealth team that I can think of other than Warpath who I don't really consider the stealth type because he is so big.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

No, Generation Hope is still Young X-Men level you know. Still too young to have a mission other than surviving long enough to be on the team. They're still students. Too soon for them
Mind you , so is Elixir and the Cuckoos, but you see, that is a miracle worker and a set of all american white bread looking blondes, so that is exactly the image you want to transmit popularity.
There's more power to the name of Stephord Cuckoos than you'd first give them
And Elixir.. Well, he's X-Force hardened, and he's a miracle healer, that is publicity gold.
Iceman is the stand in mentor, who is also an obligatory playboy looking fellow and Madrox is close to the streets. Juggernaut and Illyana are immigrants, and magical at that, so they get another demographic.
Too many blondes though so I would probably have bobby darken his hair.

Needs more Dust to be honest.

Then you got yourself a roster.


----------



## Thor (Aug 23, 2011)

Just saw the pencils for Schism #5.  Wolverine


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 23, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Does AoA Iceman have a different personality than 616?
> 
> I mean I know its plausible with Beast and Dark Beast in the same universe.  And now we'll have Nightcrawler and AoA Nightcrawler in the same as well.  I am hoping that AoA Jean migrates as well.



AoA Iceman is meant to be dead iirc. He was killed by Colossus in AoA: Omega


----------



## Shadow (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah the Pencils for Schism 5 preety much has cyclops winning but I'm weirded out by the fact that the Sentinel is just waitingfor them to finish.  ANd what would make them start fighting already.  I guess we'll see.

Either way I'm glad that Marvel made 2010 Year of the X Men.  It certainly did not fall short with any storylines  except maybe for the Wolverine Book.


----------



## Thor (Aug 23, 2011)

I thought 2012 was going to be Year of the X-Men.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 23, 2011)

I saw a Picture of Year of the X men with Colossus for Astonishing.  Maybe it was a teaser/spoiler for an interview.

edit:
Oh yeah I was wrong so Year of the X Men is 2011

Which is why the MMXI

The 2010 was a Nick Lowe interview talking about 2011 Future Storylines.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> AoA Iceman is meant to be dead iirc. He was killed by Colossus in AoA: Omega





I just re-read his wikipedia page and it seems AoA Bobby is not very into the "humor" side of things.  It should be interesting if he goes to a 616 team counterpart 616 Bobby.  Also it looks like even though AoA Colossus ran him over he can re-constitute himself because he has more control of his Omega level powers.  

I mean AoA Bobby has shown to be more of a Omega type than 616 when I read about him on AoA


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Yes
> 
> Why do you like Academy anyway? Pym sucks relatively speaking, and the kids are like that Jersey Shore wannabe, that awkward smoke girl, the tsundere japanese, the bumbling muscle, (those two have been getting more endearing tho) the brain dead lesbo, the dino guy that I can't like because I watched season one of super hero squad.
> 
> ...



Pym doesn't suck, you guys are overblowing all your gripes about it
I've never seen Jersey Shore, so your analogy is wasted on me, but even so it's probably inaccurate considering there aren't any awful tans in AA
Finesse is not a lesbo, and this kind proves to me that you don't actually read the book, you liar

not to mention you could stereotype each character in every team book on the shelf at any point in time ever
for instance, I've never read more than two issues of runaways, but I could tell you the team is made of a chubby mary sue, brain dead science guy, harry potter cash-in wizard chick, tsundere 8-year-old, and token Marvel queer brigade
now, that's a very ignorant and needlessly provocative way to describe them but there you go

as for what hooked me at first, I had an instant crush on Finesse which tells you as well that I think the art is very nice (I realize the pic in the spoiler is not the regular artist, shut up)
couple this with it being one of the only books on the stands that caters to those who keep up with the entire Marvel line (for instance you and me) by referencing all sorts of stuff (Hood beating Tigra, Silent War, Osborn, Thunderbolts, Sinister Six, Speedball's redemption, Young Allies, etc) and you have pretty much everything you'd want in a teen team book
and unlike a lot of comics, there's actual character progression going on in this book for every character involved, and considering the main cast numbers a dozen that is impressive

and to just hammer home what should be painfully obvious, this book is very fucking popular
if you visited /co/, you'd see it mentioned more than nearly any other book
it's gone from the back of Previews to up toward the front
two of the fucking FI Worthy are doing nothing else except fighting the AA kids
this book is incredibly popular, and it's only you pigheads that don't get it

but if you're looking to get spoiled on one moment that really made the book for me in particular, then of course I have one
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2011)

but yeah let's talk about how awesome Hope is
born in a whirlpool of confusing X-Men shit dating back irl decades, raised in a TERRIBLE Cable series, brought to 616 in the midst of a big event that had very little to do with her and was actually just a resolution to Kyle/Yost's X-Force, kicked immediately out of the main X-titles, making her biggest claim to fame thus far by creating some new filler/fodder mutant kids, relegated to the fucking Negative Zone, overshadowed by the return of Scarlet Witch who is totally stealing her shtick, failing to be a factor against FI Juggernaut (or anyone actually), losing her writer cuz no one wants to read a teen team book set in the Negative Zone, and finally the ultimate disgrace becoming associated with the New Mutants


----------



## Slice (Aug 24, 2011)

Avengers Academy _is_ a good book. Only one i dont like is the girl whose name i always forget with the 'turning to gas' powers.

But all the Hope hate in your second post makes me sad


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2011)

they don't put Hope in a book I read enough for me to like her

and I liked gas girl's part in the first FI tie-in issue
I thought it was pretty gar
do people still say gar?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

shit said:


> Pym doesn't suck, you guys are overblowing all your gripes about it





Matter of opinion I suppose. It's just hard for me to look at him and wonder "why is he not Solving Everything and Riding a Nuke into a Black Hole?" 
I like Pym not giving a shit about people who don't give a shit about him, even if they're kids. He's meant to be a scientist not a professor.



> I've never seen Jersey Shore, so your analogy is wasted on me, but even so it's probably inaccurate considering there aren't any awful tans in AA


Well, it's more along the lines of being a douchebag attention whore.
"young, rich, attractive and entitled" someone said
And he's not even "Chuck Bass" level.
How can you not loathe having to read about that guy?


> Finesse is not a lesbo, and this kind proves to me that you don't actually read the book, you liar


Trust me.
Ten months from now we're gonna learn about the Finesse X Karolina Dean X Jocasta black leather orgy scandal.
It's not a bad thing mind you.

Now I like autistic-like characters. River Tam, Jerry Espenser, Dexter Morgan, a personality fuck up like is endlessly interesting to me.
It just hard to care about someone who doesn't care about anything.
To make a character you have to make them want something, even if it's just a glass of water, and she doesn't really have any drive or any emotion.
She's just there
The first moment I finally warmed up to her was when lizard boy was dying last issue and she finally showed a pulse.


> not to mention you could stereotype each character in every team book on the shelf at any point in time ever
> for instance,


Yes but if the negative stereotype is stronger than the positive traits then you got a problem.



> Of course you  I've never read more than two issues of runaways,



BITCH YOU DO NOT FUCK WITH MAH RUNAWAYS


> but I could tell you the team is made of a chubby mary sue, brain dead science guy, harry potter cash-in wizard chick, tsundere 8-year-old, and token Marvel queer brigade
> now, that's a very ignorant and needlessly provocative way to describe them but there you go


arhghLALALALALA
I WILL FEAST ON YOUR CHILDREN'S EYEBALLSSENAHDUGD


No seriously, yes you can stereotype the runaways but you'd be wrong in doing like that.
You have
Thinly veined Cynical faux intellectual liberal arts bitch
Dumb Brother Jock
Motherly Hot Topic Asian
Liberal Hollywood Vegan Lesbo
Token Black Chuck Bass
Tsundere Spongebob Squarepants
Velociraptor

and then your typical Amazon bitch and your "I'm afraid I'm destined for great evil" mexican prick.

Those aren't bad stereotypes. I embrace them
And you really should read more than two issues



> as for what hooked me at first, I had an instant crush on Finesse


Great expository for why Jersey Shore sucks, but I would have liked her if after she dickslapped his ego, she went ahead and made out with him anyway



> the art is very nice (I realize the pic in the spoiler is not the regular artist, shut up)


Yeah, the art is cool.



> by referencing all sorts of stuff (Hood beating Tigra, Silent War, Osborn, Thunderbolts, Sinister Six, Speedball's redemption, Young Allies, etc) and you have pretty much everything you'd want in a teen team book
> and unlike a lot of comics, there's actual character progression going on in this book for every character involved, and considering the main cast numbers a dozen that is impressive


Okay, I respect you liking that. I like character development too.
It's just the characters that are hard for me to like.
Their motivations feel  a bit forced, when they shouldn't be, and there's really cheesy moments like the "prom"


> this book is incredibly popular, and it's only you pigheads that don't get it


Popularity is double edged argument



> > but if you're looking to get spoiled on one moment that really made the book for me in particular, then of course I have one
> > *Spoiler*: __


[/QUOTE]


yeah on my previous post I made the caveato n these two on purpose.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2011)

Is it really not obvious that something's going to prevent Scarlet Witch from making more mutants? Rictor's probably, almost definitely the only one who will get his powers back.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

probably, of course.



I'm still pissed I can't know what it is now


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Matter of opinion I suppose. It's just hard for me to look at him and wonder "why is he not Solving Everything and Riding a Nuke into a Black Hole?"
> I like Pym not giving a shit about people who don't give a shit about him, even if they're kids. He's meant to be a scientist not a professor.



well he's in that role to find a cure for these kids and/or determine if they're gonna go on homicidal rampages, so that seems up Pym's alley
the professor thing is really just an unfortunate part of the job, but if you keep in mind his real motivations for being there, which I admit may not be mentioned enough, then it's not really OOC to Slott's stuff



> Well, it's more along the lines of being a douchebag attention whore.
> "young, rich, attractive and entitled" someone said
> And he's not even "Chuck Bass" level.
> How can you not loathe having to read about that guy?



these guys are supposed to be young villains in military school basically, and I like that kid cuz he's pretty much the only one unashamed of maybe turning villain
but he is making strides in the other direction, and it's actually believable
plus the origin issue for him made me sympathize a bit (he was molested and awoke his powers by killing the molester)



> Trust me.
> Ten months from now we're gonna learn about the Finesse X Karolina Dean X Jocasta black leather orgy scandal.
> It's not a bad thing mind you.



I would blow a load to that so hard
but atm I'm enjoying her not being "I'm a lesbo, guys are gross, teehee" like every other comic lesbian



> Now I like autistic-like characters. River Tam, Jerry Espenser, Dexter Morgan, a personality fuck up like is endlessly interesting to me.
> It just hard to care about someone who doesn't care about anything.
> To make a character you have to make them want something, even if it's just a glass of water, and she doesn't really have any drive or any emotion.
> She's just there
> The first moment I finally warmed up to her was when lizard boy was dying last issue and she finally showed a pulse.



I disagree
if anything I've been thinking she hasn't been acting nearly as emotionless as she was advertised at the beginning
and you should've seen the issue before the FI tie ins started where she single handedly exposed this original villain's whole plot
it was pretty damn cool, and I really like her powers
unfortunately tho, I don't think her non-flashy powers are very useful in most super villain face-offs, and I think that's why she suffers from the "just there" disease as much as she does



> BITCH YOU DO NOT FUCK WITH MAH RUNAWAYS
> 
> arhghLALALALALA
> I WILL FEAST ON YOUR CHILDREN'S EYEBALLSSENAHDUGD
> ...



lol I know
my main gripe with the series has nothing to do with the cast
I just find it unbelievable that these kids could just galevant around Marvel Earth unsupervised and on their own like that, and that they would all choose to do that instead of being with grown-ups
also the tiny trade paperbacks are embarrassing to be seen reading



> Great expository for why Jersey Shore sucks, but I would have liked her if after she dickslapped his ego, she went ahead and made out with him anyway



unlike JS, this series has plot points to maintain
it's rare enough to see a good dickslapping in comics as it is



> Yeah, the art is cool.
> 
> 
> Okay, I respect you liking that. I like character development too.
> ...



being a kid is generally a cheesy experience



> Popularity is double edged argument
> 
> 
> yeah on my previous post I made the caveato n these two on purpose.



good scene was good

I'm not saying this book is the best on the stand
there's some bad parts
but all in all it's solid and enjoyable
and when people say it's the best Avengers book on the stands, as much as I'm getting tired of Bendis spinning wheels, I almost agree


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

shit said:


> well he's in that role to find a cure for these kids and/or determine if they're gonna go on homicidal rampages, so that seems up Pym's alley
> the professor thing is really just an unfortunate part of the job, but if you keep in mind his real motivations for being there, which I admit may not be mentioned enough, then it's not really OOC to Slott's stuff



I still don't see it, but if you do that's cool

"BUT TO ME CREED, YOU'RE JUST THING I HAVE TO SMASH!" is no "It's on, bitch. " tho.




> these guys are supposed to be young villains in military school basically, and I like that kid cuz he's pretty much the only one unashamed of maybe turning villain
> but he is making strides in the other direction, and it's actually believable


He's not that he's unapoloageptic for being a shallow attention whore, it's that he's so committed to it, unless he's in danger, then he'll run away.
And at first I wasn't gonna care about the fact the he would be the first to run, is just that they keep making such a big deal about it.

I can't like him, sorry. And neither can you, I know it 




> plus the origin issue for him made me sympathize a bit (he was molested and awoke his powers by killing the molester)


I don't remember this. Eh. 



> I disagree
> if anything I've been thinking she hasn't been acting nearly as emotionless as she was advertised at the beginning
> and you should've seen the issue before the FI tie ins started where she single handedly exposed this original villain's whole plot
> it was pretty damn cool, and I really like her powers


Yeah, the one with the evil kid.  I can see that.


I seem to be forgetting lots of things about this book. Curious.




> unfortunately tho, I don't think her non-flashy powers are very useful in most super villain face-offs, and I think that's why she suffers from the "just there" disease as much as she does


They're bland, but they're not useless or non-there. 
It just that she feels like furniture more than a person at times.


> lol I know
> my main gripe with the series has nothing to do with the cast
> I just find it unbelievable that these kids could just galevant around Marvel Earth unsupervised and on their own like that, and that they would all choose to do that instead of being with grown-ups


Oh God shit, just oh God.
You gotta read runaways, like immediately.
IMMEDIATELY.


> also the tiny trade paperbacks are embarrassing to be seen reading


IMMEDIATELY.



> being a kid is generally a cheesy experience


yeah but the fact that a "special prom" exists is just so
depressing





> good scene was good


Yeah, it was good, but asian girl carries that scene. 
The problem with Mettle is that I liked him more when he was called Ben Grimm


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> probably, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still pissed I can't know what it is now



she dies or loses her powers or her power levels are massively lowered.

I don't think Pym's acting ooc personality-wise, but i do think he deserved a more prominent position in the avengers 'franchise', like in the main avengers book, after slott's run. And now he's regressed back to being giant man which is exactly the opposite, now he's kind of shit again.


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> He's not that he's unapoloageptic for being a shallow attention whore, it's that he's so committed to it, unless he's in danger, then he'll run away.
> And at first I wasn't gonna care about the fact the he would be the first to run, is just that they keep making such a big deal about it.



I don't fault him for running away that one time
in effect he got himself killed before running away
it's just that Tigra's a huge bitch in this book, and if there's a character to not like, I'd pick her



> They're bland, but they're not useless or non-there.
> It just that she feels like furniture more than a person at times.



well she looks good
I fangasm a bit every time her face is shown
I guess the technical term would be "kawaii desu uguuuuuuu"
at least she doesn't say stupid things or push an annoying personality on everyone, so it could be a lot worse



> yeah but the fact that a "special prom" exists is just so
> depressing



lol this goes back to my military school analogy, which I think is very apt
being a super hero is altogether a depressing notion actually



> Yeah, it was good, but asian girl carries that scene.
> The problem with Mettle is that I liked him more when he was called Ben Grimm



oh come now, when isn't a new superhero just a young version of another superhero?
you gotta cut Mettle some slack since it's been since the Lee/Kirby days that Thing was first dealing with coming to terms with who he is
also since Mettle has Osborn and God to blame for his condition instead of his bestest friends in the whole wide world, it's really a completely different situation


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

I CAN HEAR YOU NOT READING RUNAWAYS SHIT! YOU BETTER STOP THAT!


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2011)

AA also definitely suffers from the sort of cheesy lameness that's honestly inherent in everything either Gage or Slott writes.

They have an annoying fanboy need to do all the lame shit that happened in comics they read as kids, whether its superhero proms, or way too much exposition, or continuity-whoring

edit: they really need a firm guiding hand to slap the fuck out of them when they start to indulge in that stuff, because otherwise they're pretty solid writers.


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2011)

sorry not every book can be all about mowing down ninjas and cyborgs


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2011)

Are you saying that to me shit?


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2011)

yes 

edit: but that was before your edit


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

shit said:


> I don't fault him for running away that one time
> in effect he got himself killed before running away


it's always him who runs away. He keeps running away while everyone else stays back getting their asses kicked, and he doesn't even run away to try and get a smarter plan.





> it's just that Tigra's a huge bitch in this book, and if there's a character to not like, I'd pick her


Tigra is like a more detestable Zoidberg.
At least you're suposed to dislike Zoidberg
Problem is, I could make her a likable character. I could
It's there
It's just that... well it's self evident why she sucks



> well she looks good
> I fangasm a bit every time her face is shown
> I guess the technical term would be "kawaii desu uguuuuuuu"
> at least she doesn't say stupid things or *push an annoying personality on everyone,* so it could be a lot worse


Yes, well that is important


> lol this goes back to my military school analogy, which I think is very apt
> being a super hero is altogether a depressing notion actually


Yeah but in military school there's more than six people, and you don't have to invite other "freaks" just so that you won't feel like one.
I mean, asian chick can't wear a gown, she has to go in on a hazmat suit.
How much of a prick can you be really?



> oh come now, when isn't a new superhero just a young version of another superhero?


To the extreme of Mettle X Thing? Maybe more than I think, but surely fewer than your guess.


> you gotta cut Mettle some slack since it's been since the Lee/Kirby days that Thing was first dealing with coming to terms with who he is


Ultimate Ben also went through this so it's fresher on my mind



> also since Mettle has Osborn and God to blame for his condition instead of his bestest friends in the whole wide world, it's really a completely different situation


Grim never blamed Reed for what happened. Not relevantly. It was an accident. His friends were victims of it aswell and they always treated him kindly.
The thing ben trully resented is of how reed keeps failing to save him
And now that Jhonny died because of it, god knows what state his mind is in


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2011)

not enough continuity whoring in comics today, imo


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2011)

shit said:


> yes
> 
> edit: but that was before your edit



You should know me better than that anyway


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> it's always him who runs away. He keeps running away while everyone else stays back getting their asses kicked, and he doesn't even run away to try and get a smarter plan.


I only remember him ever running away once



> Grim never blamed Reed for what happened. Not relevantly. It was an accident. His friends were victims of it aswell and they always treated him kindly.
> The thing ben trully resented is of how reed keeps failing to save him
> And now that Jhonny died because of it, god knows what state his mind is in



well there in lies the main difference
Mettle has someone to blame all he wants with no guilt, and yet he has no real hope of being normal again 
his skin was lasered off, so what can they really do for him, and his future self was shown to still be like he is so that kinda squashed his naivity
and he also doesn't have that support group constantly around him that always made Grimm come off as a bit whiny and self-indulgent


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2011)

shit said:


> not enough continuity whoring in comics today, imo



They shoehorn it into stories where it has no place and its annoying. I don't need a paragraph of thought bubbles from spider-man talking about his latest adventure in FF in the middle of a totally unrelated storyline.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

shit said:


> I only remember him only ever running away once


Doesn't he run away  again in Fear Itself?



> well there in lies the main difference
> Mettle has someone to blame all he wants with no guilt, and yet he has no real hope of being normal again (his skin was lasered off, so what can they really do for him)


Ben could have done that. He just never did because he wasn't inclined to become evil





> and he also doesn't have that support group constantly around him that always made Grimm come off as a bit whiny and self-indulgent



Whatch'yo talking about shit?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2011)

Well there goes any AoA Nightcrawler coming back lol.

Well he just might be who knows.

Anyways............

Fantomex owning AoA Wolverine? Awesome

Fantomex: Maybe try using guns instead of playing cards 

Fantomex: "I bet you have an eight ball tattooed on your somewhere" LMAO

Gambit's Last Stand (Maybe?)

AoA Iceman WTF was going on there?  Running away from a fight? I'm dissapointed


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Doesn't he run away  again in Fear Itself?


I don't think so
does he?



> Ben could have done that. He just never did because he wasn't inclined to become evil


you don't have to be a villain to blame Norman Osborn
quite the contrary



> Whatch'yo talking about shit?



just saiyan


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2011)

No he didn't run again, whatever his name is. He actually had a whole expositiony conversation about why he didn't run this time 

Well it was a little expositiony


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2011)

haha yeah
that's true, but the target audience is 12 year olds
I always keep that in mind when reading my picture books


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 24, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Well there goes any AoA Nightcrawler coming back lol.
> 
> Well he just might be who knows.
> 
> ...


Yes Fantomex is great but I kinda hate how easily he can maniplulate people. He can seemingly get away with anything with misdirection.

And Iceman running away was kinda sad. He just left his friends to die.

And Nightcrawler is going to 616, maybe he'll just show up alone later on after this Angel stuff is over


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 24, 2011)

Was it ever explained why AOA Gambit is somehow still alive? That seems like way too big of a continuity gaffe for Remender to not get slack over killing a character that was already dead in the first place.

Its too bad they only got one life seed


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks like it can't cure him anyway and Dark Beast lured them into the AoA to get it to help Archangel.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

uuuh, derp what do we think of the twist on wolverine?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> uuuh, derp what do we think of the twist on wolverine?


Do you mean Wolverine #13? I really liked it. Dunno about everyone else though. I dunno if others like how the Wolverine story has been progressing, I think it's been cool. It's not just non-stop-action.

Wolverine must have alot of illegitimate kids i guess. I'm suprised they all seem similar ages though. I need to reread the earlier issues, to double check how old they look and to check what powers they had. I wonder if there is any reason why they have powers different to Daken and Wolverine though.

I felt sorry for that boy too. I guess his mum went to heaven, while he burns in hell, so no reunion.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought it was really dumb.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I thought it was really dumb.


great...

But it was cool! They wanted revenge on wolverine so they put him through hell and waited for him to come get revenge on them, then they took away his chance for revenge and made him kill his own kids in the process, letting him know about all the people he killed.

I feel they did kill themselves for nothing a little, but i think the next issues will show how he will cope with the whole situation.

Atleast it was 'different' from usual stories.

Well now that I think about it, i'm sure this won't have much of an impact in the future, he won't stop being wolverine or anything so it does seem pointless a bit, but I feel I enjoyed the arc for what it was.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

thing is, wolverine is the least interesting side of the whole Wolverine book.
Mystique, the X-Men having no more of his malarkey, his girlfriend, Damian and the ghost riders, and hell were the interesting parts.

This "the reasons why you suck" fest to him of the past few eppies is just not interesting at all for me
Yes
We get it
Snikt snikt bub snikt
And the children of logan? Those freaks? nheeh. I had disdain for gary stu Daken the moment I laid eyes on  him, let alone a band of faux akihiro rejects..
This feels like a loeb story.

I really wish everyone would just give him back his amnesia. Really.

I mean the guy lives on an island with a super computer and the most powerfull telepaths and the most accurate genetic tracker in the world.
Every other tuesday he moonlights for people like Strange or Nick Fury or Steve Rogers

Do you really think none of them would have credibly asked him about his many many many kids?

I mean, he even has access to eight difrent types of time machines. It's just a matter of going !woooh, logan, hold it there buddy!"


----------



## Parallax (Aug 24, 2011)

go back to reading your lame X Factor


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

I know there's some irony in not liking the overly use of Logan in this Wolverine book, but do tell me what was the worth of these past logan love-hate issues?
What's the moral of the story?
That wolverine shouldn't go around the world stabbing people? That red shirts have feelings? That wolverine is a dick who they keep trying to make us like?
bah
And the twist of the kids is just stupid
Kitty Pryde, Jubilee, Hisako, Idie, Laura X hell even pixie and not to mention Daken
Wolverine keeps trying to help these kids. He is a father at heart.
Saying he's a dead beat dad who pops bastards every other flusie is pretty big character de-railment


I read the book, I recanted when I was wrong, and this is not the case

And the suicide pack was a pretty retarded idea. HAHA, I KILLED MYSELF, YOU LOOSE


The darwin award goes tooo...


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2011)

Could it be? X-force 14 comes out next week?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 24, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Could it be? X-force 14 comes out next week?


2 weeks in a row, then a 5 week break.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2011)

Then the Dark Angel Arc is over next week?  Hmmmmm I wonder how they'll explain Nightcrawler.  Oh Well I guess we wait and see.

Also as far as the Wolverine arc is.........I kinda stopped reading it once I knew about the revenge squad.  Kinda dumb story when you're making the guy feel guilty for all the people he killed.  Logan has never once apologized for what he does.  He is well aware of the things he has done and will do it again.

Shit he killed a WW2 Nazi veteran even though the guy was like 90 years old.  He did it for fucking Magneto who could have just crashed a fucking submarine at that old mans house.  Instead he hired X Force and Wolverine said NAH MAN I GOT THIS.  He walked into a room full of family photo albums and still killed that old man.   

Logan and Remorse? Give me a break that arc was going nowhere.  And as far as the twists are concerned? That was just stupid.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 24, 2011)

lol @ that UXF IGN review...


----------



## The Big G (Aug 24, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Then the Dark Angel Arc is over next week?  Hmmmmm I wonder how they'll explain Nightcrawler.  Oh Well I guess we wait and see.



Nah the Dark Angel Saga is going till Dec


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 24, 2011)

Question:

When did Wolverine get the reporter girlfriend in that FI tie-in?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 24, 2011)

Since Aaron's Wolverine Weapon X run


----------



## Thor (Aug 24, 2011)

X-Force was a good read. AoA Iceman is such a coward.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2011)

A shame too because we were all like YEAH AoA Iceman on X Book Regenesis.

And all that Banhammer plan and the boy just ran away when the going got tough.  Which is weird too cause on AoA he was such a fucking badass turning into gas and kicking ass.


----------



## Thor (Aug 25, 2011)

He probably runs away to the 616 verse.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Logan has never once apologized for what he does.



I am the best at what I do and what I do is feel like a dick.


Boy I sure would hate if I lived in a world where other people kill the ones I love in a horrible fashion.

Oh hi there kurt. Nice new piercing. Have you met my wife? Lost some weight recently don't you know


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

Hela has an in with Elixir, with Rahne who used to make out with elixir, and her child, who elixir saved, and with Dani who was elixir sworn guardian.
I wish I could see her being put in more


----------



## Bushido Style (Aug 26, 2011)

Uncanny X-Men #1 reveal



Boring team if you ask me.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 26, 2011)

Whats with Colossus looking only half armored there?  His face looks like skin while his arms are metal.  I don't care for the robot chick on the (our) left, but the rest of the team is okay.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 26, 2011)

There goes Bobby.

He is officially buried by Marvel not on any Team whatsoever. Poor Bobby


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 26, 2011)

Bushido Style said:


> Uncanny X-Men #1 reveal
> 
> 
> 
> Boring team if you ask me.


All the X-Men covers are connected as one image. Members of other teams will overlap so the team is obviously larger than those 6. Well all the Blue teams atleast.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

Maybe it's a Cytorrak thing

Anyway, it's not a bad team, but it's missing something. 
You got issues when the "heart" of  the team is either Magneto or the Avatar of Destruction


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> There goes Bobby.
> 
> He is officially buried by Marvel not on any Team whatsoever. Poor Bobby



Uhhh what? Based on absolutely nothing? Ok. Pretty sure he's on Wolverine's team.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

Danger
Magneto
Magik
Juggernaut
Emma Frost
hmmm

Aren't they like, all guys with some connection to super villainy?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 26, 2011)

Who exactly is Danger? i keep seeing her in recent comics, but I have no clue who she actually is. 

Is she a preexisting character that just got a re-tool?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 26, 2011)

she's the danger room that became sentient and decided to try and kill the x-men in whedon's astonishing x-men thing. I dunno when she joined the good side.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> she's the danger room that became sentient and decided to try and kill the x-men in whedon's astonishing x-men thing. I dunno when she joined the good side.



You people and your lack of having read Whedon's Astonishing X-Men.
Criminal I say.

She's on the good guy's side on a "let's see what happens" basis.
She wants to study the human psyche partially because she does not understand why even when she grants sentience to cybernetic beings they do not automatically adore her.
For this purpose Emma has struck a deal to allow her to study them, the good and the evil, because their island is the one place where the have enough extremes on all extreme sources of our mentality for her to make an informed decision on whether she shall be a force for good or evil.
If it as turns out after gathering enough data, humanity is just a sub par waste of space she will proceed to terminate us all.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 26, 2011)

You could have just shown this and everybody would have understood Ban


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 29, 2011)

so on the last page of UXF, is that some Holocaust?


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 29, 2011)

Yep.

A 616 version by the looks of things.


----------



## shit (Aug 29, 2011)

>616 version

all cool points revoked


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 29, 2011)

The original got snorted by Hyperion


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2011)

AII_thingz_invoIving_pooccy_can_get_ztrange,_quic


----------



## shit (Aug 29, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> The original got snorted by Hyperion



that's the most pitiful waste of quality I've ever heard of


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

they were like 90's crap. Need to say anything else?


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2011)

90s had some great ideas

for example, Age of Apocalypse


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

Age of Apocalypse was a fucking orgy to the nineties

Superman had a mullet

And we don't talk about onslaught. For the professor's sake


----------



## Shadow (Aug 30, 2011)

Mullet Superman............Red and Blue Superman lol. The 90's lol


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2011)

in DC's defense, R&B Supes only lasted for like 2 months


----------



## Shadow (Aug 30, 2011)

2 months millions of dollars for promo and advertising.  Then they must have gotten so much Negative Press and so much hatemail during that press.

I remember seeing a CNN segment about the reprecussions of changing the Icon Superman in pop culture, economy, and sales lol


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 30, 2011)

Am I the only one who loved mullet superman? When I first saw it I was a kid and didn't quite get how  bad mullets were, so I just thought it was goofy long hair.

But now? I love that DC was actually like "Superman. Mullet. Awwww yeah!"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 30, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Am I the only one who loved mullet superman? When I first saw it I was a kid and didn't quite get how  bad mullets were, so I just thought it was goofy long hair.
> 
> But now? I love that DC was actually like "Superman. Mullet. Awwww yeah!"



I honestly like the longer hair on him, sure I can understand people's problems with it, but it just looked better on him than shorter hair does in my opinion


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree with the pro mulleters.

And electric superman worked quite well in Grant Morrison's JLA. Or rather, GM made it work well.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

i am against the mullet, for life

but i agree with electric superman. i'm still glad it was a temporary phase, because changing superman is always going to be sacrilegious, but as changes go, it did work


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

finally read X-Factor.


Poor poor child


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

for anyone that cares Iceman sided with wolverine and the hypocrites


----------



## Thor (Aug 31, 2011)

I care. Fuck Wolverine.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 31, 2011)

Opena comes back to X-Force and that book becomes MAGIC again.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 31, 2011)

It was never bad but yeah this was a great fucking issue.


----------



## shit (Aug 31, 2011)

so instead of being the best book on the stands, it's the bestest?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2011)

yes

the bestest best


----------



## Taleran (Aug 31, 2011)

it is bizarre but the Jokes even work better when he is drawing the book.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2011)

I just think you like his art more

cause the writing is the same quality.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 1, 2011)

Dark Angel Arc? AWESOME!!!

Warren:  Go to your mother and tell her you love her  line was just plain sinister.  Poor Betsy and was that DBeast holding the lifeseed?

I say they use the lifeseed to bring Kurt back and he takes over X Force under Wolverine's direction.  But I'm thinking that AoA Kurt snuck back with the X Force as another explanation.

I mean we are talking about taking a man of god to take down an angel.

Also I wonder why don't incorporate Gambit into that mix because doesn't Gambit have the death persona?  I don't read Legacy which is the book I see him most on when I did read it.  Is Black Gambit gone or still in remission?


----------



## The Big G (Sep 1, 2011)

Death Gambit is still lurking around in Legacy, we saw him right before AoX. 

Ascended Archangel is sooo


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2011)

uncanny has already been revealed. It's Cyclops Magneto and Danger

Generation Hope isn't gonna hold any surprises either

Also, I C U DOMINO


----------



## shit (Sep 1, 2011)

domino


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 1, 2011)

why do people like domino? serious question ive not read much with her


----------



## Shadow (Sep 1, 2011)

Read X Force Sex and Violence and you'll know why Wolverine likes her.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

kitty pryde and toad join wolverine and the hypocrites

Which kinda makes you think, kitty is probably more of a cold cunt than we give her credit for


----------



## Shadow (Sep 2, 2011)

That or Juggerlossus must be too much to handle


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 2, 2011)

Seems like any possibility of a Nate Grey x Illyana ship has sunk.

Unless they do an inter-team romance. Which I'd be very surprised at.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

I doubt Scott would do fixed squads again


----------



## Shadow (Sep 2, 2011)

The X-Perts (Marvel Writers) on Iceman


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

Marvel Lurks NF


----------



## The Big G (Sep 2, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Seems like any possibility of a Nate Grey x Illyana ship has sunk.
> 
> Unless they do an inter-team romance. Which I'd be very surprised at.



They're both Team Cyclops...i don't see why not. He's getting training from Hope and she's in Gen Hope, can't see why he couldn't date someone in Uncanny.




Banhammer said:


> Marvel Lurks NF



Not so sure

 I know for a fact that they lurk on CBR's X-Forums. Jason Aaron has admitted to it


----------



## Shadow (Sep 7, 2011)

Psyloche Double Agent?  I like.....I could use a lil more skin on her though lol


----------



## Parallax (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm sad that she is leaving X Force

especially since Remeneder really did great work for her character

now she'll go back to sucking :[


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 7, 2011)

She's on the X-force cover, she was just revealed today. 

So were Toad and Quentin Quire on Wolverine's main team


----------



## Shadow (Sep 7, 2011)

Two Founders on Wolverine's side........what does that say about YOU Scott Summers.....

and do we know yet why Wolverine and Scott are fighting?  I've seen the sketches for Schism 5 but I havent been keeping up with any of the CBR talk about Schism


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 7, 2011)

Basically all the x-men at some show in LA were about to be killed, and only the messed up fire/ice girl from gen hope, Idie, was there to stop them. Wolverine was on his way and wanted Idie to get out of there, while Scott told her to go save them. So she went in and killed all the bad guys. 

In other words it seems to be "should the kids be fighting these battles too, or not?"


----------



## Shadow (Sep 7, 2011)

I guess that makes sense since Wolverine's Original X Force had X-23 and he was adamant that she didn't want him there.  Speaking of man.......I'd love to re-read that entire run again......was there ever a TPB for the series?


----------



## shit (Sep 7, 2011)

I know it's at least a few TPBs
the cable/x-force crossover is its own TPB


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 7, 2011)

Wolverine's team looks by far the more interesting of the two.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

not really.

Scott's side alone is 90 percent of everyone that I care about that isnt an X-Factor member


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

Also, Scott told idie to make her own decision

Unlike a certain hypocrite who was rushing out to make the decision for her


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 7, 2011)

They're both kinda interesting line-ups in that they're so different from what you usually get from an x-men line up.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Also, Scott told idie to make her own decision
> 
> Unlike a certain hypocrite who was rushing out to make the decision for her



It could be argued that shes a kid and not every decision should be up to her for her own good.

But I agree with Scott's call, without her a lot of x-men would be dead.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 7, 2011)

Where's the best place to buy TPB? Amazon or Ebay?

Im looking to get

John Cassadays Run of Astonishing X Men

Kyle Yost Run of X Force

for a bargain of course.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 7, 2011)

why not

check out both and price gauge


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

There were several armed men who took out namor emma magneto and bobby but not to worry everyone, Logan is fifteen minutes away and he's bringing his claws with him

smh


----------



## Shadow (Sep 7, 2011)

But when we see Cyclops and his jetpack we ORGASM?

I just bought the entire X Force Run of Yost for 45 bucks on Amazon.

I also wikipedia'd the hell out of his run.

THis has been going on for a while now with Wolverine and Cyclops.  X-23, Warpath, Josh, Hope and now Idie.  But it's the one thing that tears the X Men apart?  Kinda weak plot point if you ask me.

Also WTF Josh you know what Hope is.......and we don't.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 8, 2011)

Frankly Schism #1 was the first X-Men ocmic I'd read since ...oh, Messiah CompleX, adn yet I don't feel like I missed much. That said, it looks like I'm gonna be following Cyke's team, (no money ), since I don't give a shit about most of Wolverine's side.


----------



## shit (Sep 8, 2011)

you should be blowing off both those teams and picking up UXF


----------



## Taleran (Sep 8, 2011)

Lapham + Aja + Logan + Japan = My comic of the week.

Debt of Death is a DAMN FINE COMIC.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 8, 2011)

shit said:


> you should be blowing off both those teams and picking up UXF



this.

did you say aja tal?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 8, 2011)

I did it looks GLORIOUS!


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah it was a really good comic

comic of the week is stretching it quite a bit

but it's worth the money so pick it up if you haven't already kids


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2011)

I just bought XF Vol. 1-4 Im broke....I'll pick it up next paycheck


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2011)

You should have just gotten Uncanny X Force

that's the shit worth reading


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2011)

There's only one book so far on UXF and its the Apocalypse Solution so........yeah I already have that.

Besides I liked the art in the X Force books.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2011)

oh ok I didn't know you already had UXF

my bad


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 8, 2011)

Parallax said:


> You should have just gotten Uncanny X Force
> 
> that's the shit worth reading



I would hope so.  I've been buying the issues and waiting to read them so I can read all of the AoA issues at once.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 8, 2011)

They're back in the present but you do realize that the entire series is basically dealing with Apocalypse related stuff right? You're gonna be waiting a while I'm guessing if you're waiting for the entire story to wrap up.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 8, 2011)

I didn't know that it went far beyond the AoA universe issues.  I was mainly interested in their time in that universe though.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2011)

The AoA Dark Angel Saga was fucking awesome.  I cannot wait until its released for TPB in October I think.  I already pre-ordered it on my Shop.   

But yeah you would be better off buying the individual issues unless you want to wait another month or so for the TPB.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 8, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> I didn't know that it went far beyond the AoA universe issues.  I was mainly interested in their time in that universe though.



Just start reading it.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2011)

I buy individual issues

though I do think the trade is the most cheapest route


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 8, 2011)

Parallax said:


> though I do think the trade is the most cheapest route



I'd hope so...


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2011)

sometimes it's about equal price cause of the hardcover so iono

whatever I'll still buy the singles


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 8, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I buy individual issues
> 
> though I do think the trade is the most cheapest route



I buy single issues as well, but I'd like to cut back on buying comics and get into buying trades more often due to them being slightly cheaper and you get the whole arc in one go w/o ads(?).


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah no ads on TPB.  Cheaper by 1-2 bucks.  But the wait is sometimes erratic.  Like the Dark Angel UXF is slated for October but I hear it might get pushed back a month until X Force relaunches.   

I really just buy the indy issues and trade them back for pennies just so I can get the TPB


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 8, 2011)

Parallax said:


> sometimes it's about equal price cause of the hardcover so iono
> 
> whatever I'll still buy the singles



Are they allowed to call it a trade PAPERBACK if it's hardcover? Cus that'd bug me.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2011)

they don't call it that anymore lol

it's usually the collected DELUXE edition or something like that

on the paperbacks are called TPBs


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2011)

Coming this Fall

The Ultra Deluxe Hardcover Directors Cut Edition now with Sparkles


----------



## Cromer (Sep 9, 2011)

But seriously, UXF is that good?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes it is one of the best books marvel has put out since it started. It is the best when Opena is drawing it but good at other points.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 9, 2011)

Cromer said:


> But seriously, UXF is that good?



By all rights I should hate it- it's dependent on old continuity. It's nostalgia for 90s extremeness. It stars characters I've never really liked other than fantomex. 

But it's pretty much my favorite series. And what it's done with psylocke is practically a miracle.

And yeah Opena is a pretty shockingly good artist, it's hard to believe he hasn't done anything more high profile yet. But a LOT of credit for UXF has to go to the colorists too, they've really made it look cool and unique no matter who's drawing. I don't think I've ever seen a book where the colorists had such a massive impact on it.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah I'm in the same boat as Petes, by all means I should really dislike it

but it's so good I don't miss a single issue and despite a bump or two the series throughout is one of the best books coming out every single month

plus it was coming out every two weeks for a good minute and that was the best


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2011)

I want another rainbow and puppies cover though


----------



## Cromer (Sep 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Yeah I'm in the same boat as Petes, by all means I should really dislike it
> 
> but it's so good I don't miss a single issue and despite a bump or two the series throughout is one of the best books coming out every single month
> 
> plus it was coming out every two weeks for a good minute and that was the best


 


Petes12 said:


> By all rights I should hate it- it's dependent on old continuity. It's nostalgia for 90s extremeness. It stars characters I've never really liked other than fantomex.
> 
> But it's pretty much my favorite series. And what it's done with psylocke is practically a miracle.
> 
> And yeah Opena is a pretty shockingly good artist, it's hard to believe he hasn't done anything more high profile yet. But a LOT of credit for UXF has to go to the colorists too, they've really made it look cool and unique no matter who's drawing. I don't think I've ever seen a book where the colorists had such a massive impact on it.


 

Unfortunately, I'm broke right about now. But it seems like I ought to put this on the to-do list for November or so.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2011)

There's only one book out so far and its Apocalypse Solution and Dark Angel Arc comes out october for pre-order


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2011)

the tpb just came out too for the first book if you're not down to put money down on the hardcover

and I could have sworn volume 2 was already released.

You could also try carousing the internet to find some cheap single issue prices


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2011)

I personally hate the hardcovers because the cover page never does its proper job.  So it just sits in your library to be wrinkled and rott if you don't take care of it properly.

TPB for me as well.


I totally forgot that after the Apocalypse Solution that the second volume was Deathlok Nation.......it looks like I'll have to buy that when I get Dark Angel Arc.  Thanks Parallax for reminding me.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2011)

full rosters were revealed and there were some honest surprises there

Like, is that rachel grey?


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 10, 2011)

I think it's Idie shooting fire everywhere. Did you mean the weird girl with the spiky jacket? cus I have no idea who that is.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2011)

also, betty is on both teams...


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 10, 2011)

Just noticed?


----------



## illmatic (Sep 10, 2011)

_In late 1991, bolstered by the popularity of UNCANNY X-MEN?s all-star creative team of Chris Claremont and Jim Lee, Marvel launched a second monthly mutant title: X-MEN! Now, twenty years later, the double-sized inaugural issue of that run is remastered, reimagined and recolored in modern style ? gatefold cover and all ? by colorist Thomas Mason! The X-Men?s all-new Blue and Gold teams have never looked more heroic, Magneto and his Acolytes have never seemed so dangerous, and Jim Lee?s kinetic action sequences practically leap off the page! Revisit a seminal moment in mutant history ? like you?ve never seen it before!_


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 10, 2011)

Just ordered Apocalypse Solution tpb. Wish I hadn't spoiled myself the ending a while back though 

Guess I'm going to have to avoid this thread till Dark Angel saga is out in trade.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 10, 2011)

You wont regret it Whimsy it's a great series


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2011)

Whimsy the ending wont make you love the book. The beginning and the middle will make you enjoy it more.


Also...........Wolverine has the cool team.

Meanwhile Cyclops has the heavy hitters.  I'm also a bit surprised that Magneto did not go his own way.  I mean X men splitting up is preety much most of the mutants leaving utopia and going their own way.  Unless he is staying because of Wanda or something.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 11, 2011)

So, when does Schism end?


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 11, 2011)

been wondering where the next issue is


----------



## Taleran (Sep 11, 2011)

That one is like the 21st or something book ends in October with the Kubert issue.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2011)

so two more months O:


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 12, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Whimsy the ending wont make you love the book. The beginning and the middle will make you enjoy it more.
> 
> 
> Also...........Wolverine has the cool team.
> ...



Iceman and Quentin are Omega level mutants. If they get their shit together they could kill the entire Blue side if they had to.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2011)

Marvel has already said that no writer wants to touch Iceman.  As far as Quentin is concerned well I'm looking at him as the LOL factor in Wolverine's team same as Vanisher was in X Force but less cowardly but same prick factor.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2011)

if no writer wanted Iceman then Aaron wouldn't be using him.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2011)

Aaron just put him on the team.  It doesn't mean he will use him in his full capacity.  Like go in detail with his powers and have him Omega it up.

On that Marvel Xpert article I posted he was projecting that Bobby is there but as far as going Banhammer detail on him.  It won't happen.  

Aaron will use him just like he used Bobby on Schism.  He'll use him to fill a page with a light action scene.  but as far as giving Bobby full exposure it probably won't happen.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 12, 2011)

hi just wanted to drop by again and say fuck omegas and making every other mutant some world obliterating force. its stupid.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2011)

I think the thing is that more than half of the Omega Level Mutants were kids/teenagers.

Josh
Bobby
Wanda
Jean
X Man
Franklin Richards

you hype them up thinking that if they start young they can be Gods when they're older.  But you troll us when you de-power them or just write them off a book because you realize that you just gave them a power to do whatever the fuck they want and now you dont know what to do with them.

 Here is Franklin Richards who just brought Ben Grimm back to life but you let fucking Johnny Storm die because Franklin conveniently uses his omega powers when he chooses.  Power of a god one second and completely useless the next.


----------



## Thor (Sep 13, 2011)

Thing is Franklin was about to solo but Johnny Storm told him not to. Franklin certainly thought he could have saved Johnny easily.


----------



## Id (Sep 13, 2011)

Franklin was about to bug spray his way into victory.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 13, 2011)

Am I the only one who is pumped that Havok is coming to X factor? Probably the most exciting roster addition for me.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 13, 2011)

never read anything with him so I dislike him on the principle of who he is


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 13, 2011)

The only issues of him I've read are when he and dear old dad were space awesoming it up way back when.

But pretty much every member of X Factor is awesome, and I doubt Havok will be any different.


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2011)

I too am excited with all things X-Factor


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 13, 2011)

I feel like nobody ever talks about how awesome X factor is though, its like its so clear and obvious that it doesn't need to be said.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 13, 2011)

Why's Cable coming back from the dead? To kick the Avengers' butts, cause he is Hope's dad.



> It's fair to say that X-Sanction is the overture to the next cycle of stories that we're doing [...] that will play out all until 2012. We're putting those plans together and keying all of that stuff up and getting it all ready. X-Sanction is sort of the starting gun or opening flare as we head toward these things that are on the horizon.





> According to Loeb, Cable is "a father out to protect his daughter by any means necessary," and his relationship with Hope will put the Avengers squarely in his sights.



Jeph Loeb and Ed McGuinness miniseries in Dec


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 13, 2011)

Why the fuck would The Avengers be after Hope for god's sake...


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2011)

Jesus why does Marvel greenlight this shit


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 13, 2011)

because there are people who will buy it just like they bought hulk and made it a best selling title


----------



## The Big G (Sep 13, 2011)

Next arc of X-23 not only has Hellion but it has Dragons as well


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2011)

Dragons Psychics Clones Oh My


----------



## shit (Sep 14, 2011)

McGuinness makes me almost wanna buy it, and I haven't even seen how pretty it'll be yet
I'm so ashamed


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

there's no reason to be ashamed, Mcguiness art (while not my cup of tea) is pretty nice

still don't buy it Shit it'll only make you angry


----------



## shit (Sep 14, 2011)

I won't
if I gave into temptation so easily, I'd be in jail for robbing banks for crack money instead of posting on the net about comics


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2011)

> According to *Loeb*, *Cable *is "a* father out to protect his daughter* by any means necessary," and his relationship with Hope will put the Avengers squarely in his sights.



ALL OF MY HATE


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2011)

Ed McGuinness is drawing it I will be reading it. 

Also UXF #15 is quite possibly the best issue of the series so far, this thing is INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

Even Taleran will read bad books from time to time


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2011)

The pains of enjoying great comic art.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

and where is UXF 15 I didn't think it was out


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2011)

Get on AIM you crazy fool.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2011)

Man FINALLY Somebody has read UXF 15 I've been waiting a week for people to discuss it with!!  Its been over a week!!


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 14, 2011)

Didn't it just come out today?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2011)

14 and 15 were scheduled back to back weeks in my shop.  I don't go to shelves.  I just literally tell them what comics I want and whenever they get it I have it.

But O M G this book just does not know how to stop being so fucking awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

seriously this issue was amazing

at this point any debate on if there's a better X book on the stands is silly


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah x-factor can fuck off


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2011)

Parallax said:


> seriously this issue was amazing
> 
> at this point any debate on if there's a better *Marvel *book on the stands is silly



Improved I would be close to even saying Marvel/DC


----------



## Thor (Sep 14, 2011)

X-Force was pretty cool today. I didn't know Tiamut was still chilling in SF.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 14, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Yeah x-factor can fuck off





UXF is definitely the best, but that doesn't change the fact that X factor is one of the most consistently awesome X books.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

no I agree with petes

hey Kilomod change this to the X force and lesser friends thread


----------



## The Big G (Sep 14, 2011)

Not only will the next arc of X-23 have Hellion back...its also going to have....DRAGONS!

The rise of Hellion the Burninator is neigh!


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> UXF is definitely the best, but that doesn't change the fact that X factor is one of the most consistently awesome X books.



i drop it every 6 months then sorta catch up. illegally. it really doesn't capture my interest ever even though the characters are fairly entertaining.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2011)

Bitching about X-FuckYeahActor while X-Force is dragging on with pooky bullshit makes baby pandas cry.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's a secret NO ONE LIKES POOKY


----------



## Thor (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah Apocalypse is unpopular. Such a supposedly powerful villain has been defeated by every X-Man at one point apart from Generation Hope.


----------



## shit (Sep 15, 2011)

I must be special
I can like both X-Force and X-Factor and not act snotty


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Bitching about X-FuckYeahActor while X-Force is dragging on with pooky bullshit makes baby pandas cry.





Banhammer said:


> Here's a secret NO ONE LIKES POOKY



The book isn't really about Apocalypse at all. At least not like he has ever been shown before.


----------



## shit (Sep 15, 2011)

it's an apocalypse-driven book without apocalypse in it except for maybe three issues


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2011)

Yep, he has become an idea instead of a Character.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Bitching about X-FuckYeahActor while X-Force is dragging on with pooky bullshit makes baby pandas cry.


BLASPHEMER

I just said like a page ago I should by all rights hate it for the plot elements but Remender's actually made it all good. I don't hate X-factor or anything but it doesn't really have interesting plots.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 15, 2011)

shit said:


> it's an apocalypse-driven book without apocalypse in it except for maybe three issues



Where he's an innocent little kid at that.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2011)

Not to mention the from what I have seen the X-Factor art looks pretty bland and compared to Opena and White

good luck.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Well clearly whoever is on that book will not be Opena. And it seems to change artists even more frequently than X-force has.


----------



## shit (Sep 15, 2011)

writing is good enough that the true fans (me) stuck with X-Factor even through turtleman


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh god I had to skip those issues.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 15, 2011)

Ha me too. Yea, X factor has its moments where the art isn't really up to par, but for the most part it's at least decent.

X factor is awesome though because it's been decent to great for 50+ issues.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2011)

No one can defend the turtleman. I bashed the crap out of him to PAD.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2011)

I still stand by what I said against UXF but I get a pass against anything that may involve dimensional crap.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2011)

its like old white men and racism


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not following you banhammer.


----------



## shit (Sep 15, 2011)

that seems to happen every time Ban triple posts


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2011)

Has Ban even bothered to read UXF?

Like Petes said by all means I should hate it and it should be fucking terrible

but it's not, it's really quite great


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2011)

ITS FUCKING HERE!!!!! Uncanny X Force Deathlok Nation and Force Volume 2 and 3!!!

WOOOOHOOOO!!!!!! Best Rainy Day EVER!


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I'm not following you banhammer.


One of my many hammy priveldges. I get a pass on any irrational hate I wish to have on any dimensional crap stories and not be judged about it .



Parallax said:


> Has Ban even bothered to read UXF?



Yeah it's great. But it's like a metaphor I saw once in VGcats.
It's a piece of shit. Not something you wanna play with. But then you put the piece of crap on a nice rubber ball and put some nice jingles around it. Then you toss it on a field of grass and have your friends play with it all day
At it's core it's still a piece of crap, but the good overwhelms it so much you don't really care.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh who am I trying to fool I love them both too much

Even though one of them has wolverine


Come back children I forgive you


----------



## Shadow (Sep 16, 2011)

I get X Force Volume 1 tomorrow and Necrosha.   Sadly that's the last Yost X Force TPB.

Although Uncanny X Force Deathlok Nation was AWESOME!!!  En Sabah Nur 847 Days WTF Fantomex!!!  I love it though.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Oh who am I trying to fool I love them both too much
> 
> Even though one of them has wolverine
> 
> ...



You've hurt me too many times Banhammer.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah it's great. But it's like a metaphor I saw once in VGcats.
> It's a piece of shit. Not something you wanna play with. But then you put the piece of crap on a nice rubber ball and put some nice jingles around it. Then you toss it on a field of grass and have your friends play with it all day
> At it's core it's still a piece of crap, but the good overwhelms it so much you don't really care.



Your taking of VGCats seriously aside.

That metaphor is terrible and would only apply if either the art or the writing was shit. You are talking about Loeb comics drawn by McGuiness not UXF


----------



## illmatic (Sep 16, 2011)

*Colossus and Kitty Pryde No More?*



Read More -


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 16, 2011)

groaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Shadow (Sep 16, 2011)

There goes the fastball special


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 17, 2011)

Juggerlossus ain't got time for bitches.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2011)

*CAUSE HE'S THE JUGGERNAUT NOW, BITCH.*


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Suddenly that scene with Ellen Page as Shadowcat and Juggernaut from X Men Last Stand came to mind when Comic Book Guy said that lol.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> There goes the fastball special



Every X-Men and their mother has performed some sort of variation of it with Wolvy.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2011)

So much for Peter's giant chest tatoo of angst of kitty


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

It's still there?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2011)

Just saying. In death she gets a  giant chest tatoo and PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIN, in life she gets traded by a bucket helmet


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Psylocke is a hypocrite.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2011)

Poor Hope.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2011)

Cyclops must be preety fucking stupid if he hasn't figured out by now that the guy FUNDING his Utopia has officially become the Avatar of Apocalypse.  So what the fuck Scott!!  I LOL'd when Betty said re-create X Force


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2011)

Schism 4 was fun, better than 3. I loved Cyclops pep talk, although I would have loved if he had been a bit more crude "You know how many sentinels I've blown up over the years? A metric fuckton, that's how many."

Ha or something like "You see this ocean in front of us? That's my lawn."

Although I have to say, the last straw of the Cyke vs. Wolvy argument was a bit out of nowhere for me. It was like it was obligatory.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 21, 2011)

It has almost devolved into a Spy vs. Spy / Tom & Jerry relationship. Which is kinda funny. Also Wolverine's 'plan' for getting everyone off the island is pretty out of left field but kinda hilariously wrong too.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh yea, I loved Wolverine's ploy. If I were Cyclops I'd just be like


----------



## shit (Sep 21, 2011)

I haven't been able to get comics for a month, but the only thing I can't stand waiting for is X-stuff


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2011)

ENTER DOOM 2.0 ON AVENGERS CRUSADE!

Also whose side are you on Wanda?  Avengers or X Men?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 22, 2011)

Man School must be taking up a lot of you guys time.  Uncanny, Schism, Avengers Childrens Crusade.  So many X books to salivate about and all the talk is on the DC 52


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 22, 2011)

Its just not as interesting unless it's X-Force. Schism was enjoyable though... particularly the words exchanged between cyclops and wolverine. Davis' art doesn't do a lot for me though.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 22, 2011)

I get where Wolverine is coming from, he has been building to this for a long time now and im on his side but... all of this fighting in front of a celestial sentinel? Really?

It works for dramatic effect but I think it would have worked better if Scott and kids fought the Centinel, Logan shows up and helps but this was the last straw after too many repeat offenses. After they beat the Sentinel and one of the kids die he gets pissed at Scott, the fight happens, and they go their separate ways.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 22, 2011)

Kinda makes the Prelude to all this a joke.  The pre-lude has the entire x team waiting for something to arrive to utopia.  And one issue away and that one thing never came.  The issue in prelude was do they stay in utopia or do they leave.   Wolverine wants to stay.  Cyclops wants to leave.

Now on Schism 4.  Wolverine wants to blow Utopia up.  Cyclops wants to fight the Celestial with Generation Hope Team.   


On another note.  UNCANNY was great.  Good pace and drama.

Avengers Childrens Crusade was incredible.  I still don't know what happen to Doom 2.0.  And Wanda mentally slapping Emma was awesome.

I mean I'm with everybody on X Force being the best Marvel book out there atm.  But X Force won't be back till November.  So in the meantime here is Schism and Regenesis to quell us over.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 22, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I mean I'm with everybody on X Force being the best Marvel book out there atm.  *But X Force won't be back till November. * So in the meantime here is Schism and Regenesis to quell us over.



Wut


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 22, 2011)

havent read children's crusade because i haven't seen scans and I'm not buying individual issues of a book that comes out once every 3 months.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 22, 2011)

Marvel seems to imply that X force returns on December to wrap up Dark Angel Saga


----------



## Parallax (Sep 22, 2011)

well I'm bummed

but then again it was coming out once every two weeks, we were getting greedy


----------



## Taleran (Sep 22, 2011)

Uhhh no because there are still 2 issues to come out BEFORE December.

#16 in October
#17 November
#18 & 19 in December

Also DAT GRAMPA COVER FOR #18


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 22, 2011)

Man that's boss


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 22, 2011)

am i the only one who thought Childrens Crusade was complete ass?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 22, 2011)

I can only imagine it goes downhill from here.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2011)

So Logan bitches about the children


Even though he blew off every class scott assigned him save for whomever he took in for a protege


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2011)

Why have Wolverine teach though? I mean he is on Avengers, X Force, X men, Uncanny X Men, Astonishing X Men.  Seriously isnt that what the Danger Room is for?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 25, 2011)

Best part of Schism was the low-blow Scotts says to Logan


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 25, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Best part of Schism was the low-blow Scotts says to Logan



I love his beady eyed "Oh no you just didn't" face right before he drops the J-bomb on him.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Best part of Schism was the low-blow Scotts says to Logan



no the best part was how it backfired spectacularly


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2011)

You know Logan wouldnt have mind that Jean comment if he hadn't JUST seen her on the Apocalypse Future.  Tsk tsk tsk bad move scott summers.

I was hoping that there was going to be a back and forth on Schism it just looks like two of the big X boys fighting and at the end the team splitting.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 26, 2011)

The build up was so good too...

Sucks it kinda backfired so underwhelmingly


----------



## Taleran (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> So Logan bitches about the children
> 
> 
> Even though he blew off every class scott assigned him save for whomever he took in for a protege



Glad to see you are acting your usual self Ban, the classes Scott had Wolverine teaching were not the no children we shouldn't be fighting classes, is it any wonder given what we have been shown that he wouldn't want to damn the future to fighting the same battles over again.

Also considering the way the last arc of the Wolverine solo series ended I can see why he has a greater attachment to living children.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

let's not even get started in the stupidity that was that last twist on the wolverine solo series.
But if we do take it in account, it serves only as a highlight of how unfit to make leadership decisions logan really is


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

I had my doubts when it came to that series, but the great cast dynamics made it a Jack Of Fables-esque book to me when y'all insisted that I should get on it, and I openly swallowed crow.
.
Then the cast left and I don't even


----------



## Taleran (Sep 26, 2011)

What the fuck are you talking about.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm talking about how I never really wanted to like that book but when I read it past my main .. displeasures, I rationally and reasonably acquiesced to it's qualities. Admitted to being wrong by ignorance

And now that I feel that the book has taken a turn to the mind boggling stupid I'm rationally and reasonably calling it out on it.
Issue after issue on the point that what? Fodder matters? If you piss enough meaningless fodder throughout your life they'll get mad and kill themselves at you? Or that dicks assholes and generic piss ants who do not merit a second thought have dickishing and asshole like feelings that do not merit a second thought either as well?

What goes around comes around. But sometimes, you're what comes around. 
And you can't make me feel sorry about that
Not even with a whinny bs story about it


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 26, 2011)

ARe those 2 retards still warring over a dead person still you'd think Scott would have moved onto Emma by now and Logan to Psylocke... nope they still Got JEAN on still


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ARe those 2 retards still warring over a dead person still you'd think Scott would have moved onto Emma by now and Logan to Psylocke... nope they still Got JEAN on still



jean is the straw that broke the camels back, but no it not just about her


their feelings for jean will always be a rift between them, a whole lot of spite, envy, and hurt feelings rolling around in there

really shows how much Logan had Scott by the balls for him to try and use that just to hurt him


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ARe those 2 retards still warring over a dead person still you'd think Scott would have moved onto Emma by now and Logan to Psylocke... nope they still Got JEAN on still



since when do psylocke and wolverine have any kind of relationship like that?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah that one puzzled me


----------



## Thor (Sep 27, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ARe those 2 retards still warring over a dead person still you'd think Scott would have moved onto Emma by now and Logan to Psylocke... nope they still Got JEAN on still



She's got grade a pum-pum. Grifter want's some of that too. So did Angel but he downgraded to Psylocke.


----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2011)

ban's turned into such a hater


----------



## Thor (Sep 27, 2011)

Not a hater, just a whiner. But real shit.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 27, 2011)

Eh, I gotta go with Ban on this one. I literally eyerolled after reading that. It just felt so obligatory and unnecessary.

Although in retrospect, Cyclops' beady eyed "friend." face makes me lol a lot so its all good.

And Angel, *downgrading* to Psylocke?


----------



## Thor (Sep 27, 2011)

Psylocke is a downgrade from Jean in all aspects. I remember when she tried to seduce Cyclops, he was like "na bitch, Jean's head game is the shit" She decided to settle for Angel.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2011)

oh god that Jim Lee spread haha I remember that


----------



## Bushido Style (Sep 28, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/x-men-relaunch-headmaster-debuts-063118385.html

The name Wolverine picks for the new Academy is .  Straight up trolling. Anyway, this book seems pretty interesting. I'm excited.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 28, 2011)

Once Jean gets the phoenix force it burns away most of her personality, shame really.


----------



## Thor (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh no he didn't. Oh no he just fucking didn't.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ha, it's appropriate but it's a dick move at the same time.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 28, 2011)

There needs to be a Lets Be Friends Again strip of Cyclops TPing the place.


----------



## Bushido Style (Sep 28, 2011)

The school looks bad ass. October needs to hurry up and come.


----------



## hehey (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, wolverine is really trolling the shit out of Cyclops, no mercy.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ha, ok, as much as I'm sure uncanny will be pretty good, this wolverine and the x-men stuff looks awesome.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 28, 2011)

Well to be fair Scott did insert foot in mouth with the comment he made: So let the Trolling comence between Scott Summers and Logan to prove whose school for gifted youngsters is the better.


----------



## Es (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll try it dispite the art


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2011)

I can dig it


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 28, 2011)

hehey said:


> Wow, wolverine is really trolling the shit out of Cyclops, no mercy.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 28, 2011)

So did anyone else think that Schism was going to be less about the use of child soldiers and more about which way they were going to take mutant-kind? Like "We are going to focus inwards on our new society and culture" versus "We are going to proactively pursue outside threats"? I'm not _disliking_ Schism, as it's well-written and the art is good enough (Though the main series and Generation Hope artists need to talk, as the Generation Hope artists seem to actually make the kids look like children rather than young adults)... but this was not exactly what I was expecting.

Also, after the long argument about DC heroes not killing, catching up with the last couple issues felt really, really weird.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 28, 2011)

That's what it seemed like with Quire, but it was sort of a red herring. And you go back and look at the earlier issues and its actually pretty clear they're setting up the children stuff.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 28, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> That's what it seemed like with Quire, but it was sort of a red herring. And you go back and look at the earlier issues and its actually pretty clear they're setting up the children stuff.



Well, I see it now. It just seems weird for an X-Men book to bring up that problem since the X-Men have always sort of been about child soldiers fighting for survival. This feels like this would be more of an issue for the Avengers than the X-Men.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 28, 2011)

I think that's part of why it works, contrasting cyclops looking at an old picture of when he was a teenager with wolverine's connection to Idie. 

Also suddenly the kid villains make a lot more sense.


----------



## shit (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm so behind on this, but I just wanted to say

the kid villains have been the best part of this series to me


----------



## Shadow (Sep 28, 2011)

hahaahahaha That Wolverine move was awesome.  The look on his face says it all.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 28, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I think that's part of why it works, contrasting cyclops looking at an old picture of when he was a teenager with wolverine's connection to Idie.



I guess? Wolverine has had a lot of little mentees over the years. I'm coming in clean on this thing and I haven't _felt_ out of the loop; perhaps I'm missing a more substantial connection between the two outside of Wolverine has done this before. Plus, weren't the New X-Men a traditionally younger team? It all comes off as odd.

I'm sorry, I'm making this a bigger issue that it is. I get your side, but it just rubs me wrong. I'll shut up now. 



> Also suddenly the kid villains make a lot more sense.



Their costumes remind me of the Power Pack. Perhaps that was intentional.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 29, 2011)

What's funny is that even though it's just another chance to throw Wolverine's name into a book, this actually feels that it makes sense that he's the headmaster slash leader slash boss


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2011)

The Jean Grey School? God what a creep.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2011)

I am the best at what I do, and what I do is make balanced meal plans and assign detention


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 30, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I guess? Wolverine has had a lot of little mentees over the years. I'm coming in clean on this thing and I haven't _felt_ out of the loop; perhaps I'm missing a more substantial connection between the two outside of Wolverine has done this before. Plus, weren't the New X-Men a traditionally younger team? It all comes off as odd.


 wolverine was never one of those kids though. and he was always protective of the youngest newest members, and tried to get x-23 out of x-force, etc etc. it works well. 




> Their costumes remind me of the Power Pack. Perhaps that was intentional.


I just meant theyre fucked up kids literally being the enemy when kids getting fucked up is the divisive issue. its the only way that its not stupid as hell!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 30, 2011)

How many mutants are there now?  Does it even make sense for Wolverine to open up a school with so few mutants left?  Or is Wanda going to do something about it now?  

Then again she just got de-powered by Doom.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 1, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> The Jean Grey School? God what a creep.



you mad bro?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 1, 2011)

Mad that he openly pines away his hard on for Scott's dead wife? No. Just grossed out.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 1, 2011)

just as creeped out I'm at how emma's frost tits are slowly trying to escape her chest


----------



## illmatic (Oct 1, 2011)

..._Point One serves as the launch pad for dynamic new series – including one that spins directly out of the smash hit Uncanny X-Force’s ‘Dark Angel Saga’, and a shocking teaser that will have everyone talking. See how all it comes together in one gigantic epic!_” – Tom Brevoort

Find out more at the X-Men: Regenesis Panel at this year’s New York Comic Con, Sunday October 16th at 3:30PM!


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 1, 2011)

bullshit hanger ons, I didnt see them in the dark angel saga


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

DA saga isn't done yet.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey, question, how much of decimation is still in effect? That is to say, are mutants only in the hundred or are they back to thousands and millions?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 2, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Hey, question, how much of decimation is still in effect? That is to say, are mutants only in the hundred or are they back to thousands and millions?



Still in the hundreds...whether that changes after Children's Crusade is unknown though


----------



## illmatic (Oct 2, 2011)

_Rick Remender, the writer of “Venom,” “Uncanny X-Force,” “Fear Agent” and more, spoke with CBR TV at WonderCon about his upcoming sequel to “Last Days of American Crime” and his general shift away from the independent comics scene to working for Marvel._


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2011)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii X Force!!!!!!!!  O M F G  thank god for Remender.

Also atleast we all know how the AOA guys got there and how Nightcrawler joins X Force


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 5, 2011)

Logan as headmaster?


----------



## Id (Oct 5, 2011)

Logans Troll tactics....I approve!


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 5, 2011)

Schism #5 = Okay with a little meh. The art was great.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 5, 2011)

Schism overall was pretty meh. Not bad, but given the creative team I kinda expected more.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2011)

i didn't even pick up Schism because I already knew what was going to happen.  I was more interested in X FORCE AND WHERE IS BANHAMMER WITH AoA Iceman on the X Force Issue.  <sigh>


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 5, 2011)

Now that we have our AOA Mutants paired up with 616 Mutants let the shit fest begin...


----------



## illmatic (Oct 6, 2011)

_This November, history is made with Uncanny X-Men #1! From the superstar creative team of Kieron Gillen and Carlos Pacheco, Cyclops and those who have stayed with him on Utopia rise from the rubble of X-Men: Schism renewed & refocused. Cyclops has created the most powerful X-Men team ever gathered and called them the X-Tinction Team. Except when Mr. Sinister makes his diabolical return, is this new team up to stopping Sinister’s current style of extinction? Find out as a bold new era of mutantkind begins in Uncanny X-Men #1!_

Via


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 6, 2011)

Thor said:


> DA saga isn't done yet.



I didn't even notice it had started to be honest I thought it was a one-shot story.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2011)

NAMOR IS so fucking PIMP with that pose next to Hope.   Boy just exudes ecstasy when it comes to women.  Storm had to sit down cause she couldn't take that view of his behind.  Colossus sister is holding onto him just to survive.

NAMOR = Greatest Marvel Pimp.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 7, 2011)

He reminds me of a young Cliff Richard


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 8, 2011)

best
team
ever


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 8, 2011)

it's like my wet dream of x-pricks

If Nemesis was in that cover I would have to hump it immediately


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2011)

Jean Grey School of Higher Learning.

I laughed.

I laughed out loud and freaking hard.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, Jean Grey was such a pioneer of education

Let the children come to me SO THAT I MAY EAT THEIR SOULS IN THE ALL CONSUMING FIRE of learning!


Scott, you placed children in danger even though everyone survived with no casualties in a war we didn't bargain for and yet was brought to our doors due to sheer hate and fear for us, even though my decisions almost blew all of them up in the name of my retarded illusions.

So I'm splitting our defensive abilities and taking as many children as I can to the other side of the planet where we shall be brilliantly safeguarded by the power of the home that is currently nothing but a piece of rubble the sentinels vaporized of which you saved us from




Genius logan. Genius.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

"protecting the world that hates us and fears us. Which now I guess includes you"

So deliciously owned.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2011)

we get it you don't like Wolverine


----------



## Thor (Oct 10, 2011)

Banhammer's bitching is actually funny and makes sense though.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 10, 2011)

That might be stretching the truth a bit.


----------



## Thor (Oct 10, 2011)

Banhammer's bitching makes sense though.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 10, 2011)

Was anyone else off-put by Idie calling herself a "murderer" when she saved dozens of people from obvious terrorists? I mean, I wouldn't have minded her calling herself a "soldier" (which I think would have probably linked up to the plot better), but "murderer" is not only heavy-handed, but honestly wrong.

I think the best point I've seen someone make out of this event was that it'd make a whole lot more sense if Cyclops were having the same ideological argument with Storm and they broke up the X-Men that way. They pointed out that not only could Storm make that argument effectively as she has always been a voice of reason, but she has access to resources and money in Wakanda, as well as the ability to actually shield them from outward violence. And why does Wolverine have Quentin Quire?

I didn't mind this event, especially as a guy who doesn't follow any X-Men comics. But I think there are some missed opportunities here.


----------



## Thor (Oct 10, 2011)

Wolverine doesn't want Quenton to be tainted by Cyclops influence. Because we all know he is the more moral out of the two.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Was anyone else off-put by Idie calling herself a "murderer" when she saved dozens of people from obvious terrorists? I mean, I wouldn't have minded her calling herself a "soldier" (which I think would have probably linked up to the plot better), but "murderer" is not only heavy-handed, but honestly wrong.


welcome to the character Idie, basically.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 10, 2011)

Thor said:


> Wolverine doesn't want Quenton to be tainted by Cyclops influence. Because we all know he is the more moral out of the two.



'Cause when you think "moral center", you think "Wolverine". 

However, if he DOES hand him right over to Captain America, I'll give him a lot of credit.



Petes12 said:


> welcome to the character Idie, basically.



Well, that kills THAT book for me.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 10, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Was anyone else off-put by Idie calling herself a "murderer" when she saved dozens of people from obvious terrorists? I mean, I wouldn't have minded her calling herself a "soldier" (which I think would have probably linked up to the plot better), but "murderer" is not only heavy-handed, but honestly wrong.
> 
> I think the best point I've seen someone make out of this event was that it'd make a whole lot more sense if Cyclops were having the same ideological argument with Storm and they broke up the X-Men that way. They pointed out that not only could Storm make that argument effectively as she has always been a voice of reason, but she has access to resources and money in Wakanda, as well as the ability to actually shield them from outward violence. And why does Wolverine have Quentin Quire?
> 
> I didn't mind this event, especially as a guy who doesn't follow any X-Men comics. But I think there are some missed opportunities here.



Because Idie's not that bright. her parents were religious fanatics from what I recall, and she like them views herself as some unholy monster. 

Or as Petes said welcome to Idie, you'll hate her as much as I do soon enough i'm sure


----------



## Thor (Oct 10, 2011)

I hate her too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I think the best point I've seen someone make out of this event was that it'd make a whole lot more sense if Cyclops were having the same ideological argument with Storm and they broke up the X-Men that way. They pointed out that not only could Storm make that argument effectively as she has always been a voice of reason, but she has access to resources and money in Wakanda, as well as the ability to actually shield them from outward violence.


Storm has been the queen of irrelevance, she hasn't lifted a finger for mutant kind in years, Logan has been the vanguard for the whole species, taking out threats, being the face of mutant kind on the avengers

what would storm do if shes in charge, lock them up in wakanda? how is that any better then Scott's prison?



> And why does Wolverine have Quentin Quire?


because he dosne't trust Scott's ability to deal with him.


i mean the man is now playing buddy buddy with a world renown terrorist and a homicidal android one step away from being an ultron level threat


----------



## Thor (Oct 10, 2011)

Since when was a protective fort a prison?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

Thor said:


> Since when was a protective fort a prison?



since it became a target, did u read Age of X?  Utopia is one small step from that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 10, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Storm has been the queen of irrelevance, she hasn't lifted a finger for mutant kind in years, Logan has been the vanguard for the whole species, taking out threats, being the face of mutant kind on the avengers
> 
> what would storm do if shes in charge, lock them up in wakanda? *how is that any better then Scott's prison?*because he dosne't trust Scott's ability to deal with him.
> 
> ...



How is this any better any than Wolverine taking everybody back to Westchester, rebuilding the school and holding up there.

Utopia is by no means a prison, and by the logic your using Logan's new school would just as much be one as Utopia is.

Edit: Age of X was a completely seperate timeline (Sort of)...it is completely irrelevent to this discussion and Scott wasn't in charge there...Magneto was.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 10, 2011)

The smart thing to do would be to move on from all this mutant hate shit, because it makes no sense in the universe anymore. I can understand some radical groups, but the common people are accept every other kind superpowered person (except Spidey), so why not the X-Men? 

I know thats there _'thing'_ but I think its time to move past that and actually get them involved in the universe and create new stories, instead of being in their own pocket dimension and rehashing the same shit over and over again.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> How is this any better any than Wolverine taking everybody back to Westchester, rebuilding the school and holding up there.


 because its a school, unlike utopia, it shows they arent afraid and goes back to Xavier's dream



> Utopia is by no means a prison, and by the logic your using Logan's new school would just as much be one as Utopia is.
> 
> Edit: Age of X was a completely seperate timeline (Sort of)...it is completely irrelevent to this discussion and Scott wasn't in charge there...Magneto was.


 it wasn't really an alternate timeline, but it was also blatantly a tale of caution, that  island has  almost turned into their collective graves twice


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> The smart thing to do would be to move on from all this mutant hate shit, because it makes no sense in the universe anymore. I can understand some radical groups, but the common people are accept every other kind superpowered person (except Spidey), so why not the X-Men?
> .



really cause Civil war tends to disproves that....


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 10, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> The smart thing to do would be to move on from all this mutant hate shit, because it makes no sense in the universe anymore. I can understand some radical groups, but the common people are accept every other kind superpowered person (except Spidey), so why not the X-Men?
> 
> I know thats there _'thing'_ but I think its time to move past that and actually get them involved in the universe and create new stories, instead of being in their own pocket dimension and rehashing the same shit over and over again.



Because the marvel public are a bunch of irrational dickheads, so long as mutants exist the marvel public being the assholes that they are will continue to hate.

Similar to how any time a event comes up you can count on the public to hop up and down with rage and kick the heroes when thier down.



Zen-aku said:


> because its a school, unlike utopia, it shows they arent afraid and goes back to Xavier's dream
> 
> it wasn't really an alternate timeline, but it was also blatantly a tale of caution, that  island has  almost turned into their collective graves twice




Not really the example you've given makes the School no different than Utopia.

and still it's a better place to be than running back to Westchester like Logan has.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Not really the example you've given makes the School no different than Utopia.


 really? its a school 

Utopia is a fort , and island, a place Scott has said is for mutants, and has actively segregated one spices from humanity



> and still it's a better place to be than running back to Westchester like Logan has.


not really, its a  hell of a bigger target, and pretty much justifies every country taking up arms against mutants


The school brings them back to humanity, Plus Logan  has money, and connections, just looking at the picture of the school says it will have plenty of security


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 10, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> really? its a school
> 
> Utopia is a fort , and island, a place Scott has said is for mutants, and has actively segregated one spices from humanity
> 
> ...



And what about the bizarre high tech school that just sprang back up out of nowhere?

You don't think something like that won't pop up on anti-mutant groups radars Money or no money that's a big target in itself regardless of how many connections Logan has.

It doesn't matter if it brings them back to humanity, people will still take potshots at them and hunt them down regardless of where they are


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> And what about the bizarre high tech school that just sprang back up out of nowhere?
> 
> You don't think something like that won't pop up on anti-mutant groups radars Money or no money that's a big target in itself regardless of how many connections Logan has.



Of course its a target,the point is is doing it better then before, and not forgetting the dream

Mutants and Humans Together


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> The smart thing to do would be to move on from all this mutant hate shit, because it makes no sense in the universe anymore. I can understand some radical groups, but the common people are accept every other kind superpowered person (except Spidey), so why not the X-Men?
> 
> I know thats there _'thing'_ but I think its time to move past that and actually get them involved in the universe and create new stories, instead of being in their own pocket dimension and rehashing the same shit over and over again.



Move past that to what, a more generic superteam? That's one of those things where it's like, if that problem goes away then the story is basically over and Marvel might as well stop making x-men comics.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

You know I could argue more but I can't hear any of you talking over the sound of all these live children who were saved from the unprovoked attack on their lives thanks to the self empowering training Summers provided for them.
I'm sure dollies and soccer balls will protect 1000* better next time someone decides to shoot a rocket at a bus full of them





Petes12 said:


> welcome to the character Idie, basically.



pretty much. She is endlessly self conscious and sees herself as an abomination and the only reason she doesn't kill herself imediately is because suicide would only aggravate her sins for which she would pay in hell
Her upbringing I guess.
Which reminds me of something, isn't nhezno supposed to be dead?

Good thing she found people she could protect giving her a reason to do anything other than roll over and die to the first jackass that shows up.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

Because nothing beats the hilariousness of this hipocrisy

Logan is gonna stand for the safety and non violence of children

By building a school on top of the mother of all children's graveyards.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Because nothing beats the hilariousness of this hipocrisy
> 
> Logan is gonna stand for the safety and non violence of children
> 
> By building a school on top of the mother of all children's graveyards.



First the graves are in the back, if any thing hell make sure the graves are properly kept 

Second thats not hypocritical its symbolic if any thing


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

Hell, Jean Grey Instutute?

The school girl who consistently died?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Hell, Jean Grey Instutute?
> 
> The school girl who consistently died?



once she only died once.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> First the graves are in the back, if any thing hell make sure the graves are properly kept



Not sure if serious



> Second thats not hypocritical its symbolic if any thing



Yes. Symbolic that if you don't stand up for yourself some day a fanatic terrorrist is gonna build nastier and more dangerous robots to kill you and you're just gonna stand there, take it and die.

Like the genoshian sentinel
And the reverend
And the sentinels who obliterated the house that is currently in shambles
Or the giant one whom under scott's leadership you just survived from.


Hmm

One of these is not like the others


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2011)

You're like ghstwrld right now 

except instead of Moffat's Who it's Wolverine


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Not sure if serious
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that doesn't make sense, They never stood and took it,they fought each time.and each time it only lead to escalation.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

oh yes, I remember how those sixty children gracefully blocked a rocket launcher with their face


Specially that student, wallflower. She definitely kicked that sniper bullet's ass when she threw the inside of her skull at it.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

Or when scott asigned Recruit Bird to tackle and disarm Danger by suiciding himself at it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> oh yes, I remember how those sixty children gracefully blocked a rocket launcher with their face


 you know Cyke really should of known better

some great tactical genius



> Specially that student, wallflower. She definitely kicked that sniper bullet's ass when she threw the inside of her skull at it.


 what is the point your trying to make?

that under Scotts's leadership a ton of kids were murdered repeatedly allot of the time via his bad decisions?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Parallax said:


> You're like ghstwrld right now
> 
> except instead of Moffat's Who it's Wolverine



banhammer's jealous wolverine's book got the good artist


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes kids, keep on doing nothing while a vampire queen uses the unstopable dead robot zombie bodies of the other horribly killed students to suck your blood and take out your soul

I think she's getting tired!


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> what is the point your trying to make?



If you didn't get it by now then you're beyond hopeless


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2011)

This is where my relative x-ignorance shows because I have no idea what events banhammer's making fun. Vampire Queen's robot zombie army of mutant kids? I think I missed out.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Yes kids, keep on doing nothing while a vampire queen uses the unstopable dead robot zombie bodies of the other horribly killed students to suck your blood and take out your soul
> 
> I think she's getting tired!



Wait...I'm sorry what?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

Necrosha. I'm talking about Necrosha


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

we know your talking about necrosha your just not making any sense


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> we know your talking about necrosha your just not making any sense



Of course I'm not making any sense

I'm applying Wolverine's brilliant logic to all these big student relevant events after all


Who needs sense when you got snikt


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

Students swallowed by limbo while they were sitting around by the fireplace? No need to instruct them in such emergencies. Use your childlike laughter until happy mr claws over there scratches his way through time and space.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Of course I'm not making any sense
> 
> I'm applying Wolverine's brilliant logic to all these big student relevant events after all
> 
> ...



ahhh your trying to make it sound like Wolverine is taking a stance of inaction even thogh he was the guy leading the strike against most of the events u mentioned and is still leading the proactive kill team against mutant threats


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

A predator X  is eating all of your friends? Try throwing him another one of your arms, he might be full after.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> we know your talking about necrosha your just not making any sense



I had no idea what he was talking about lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

yeah....i think hes broke...


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> ahhh your trying to make it sound like Wolverine is taking a stance of inaction even thogh he was the guy leading the strike against most of the events u mentioned and is still leading the proactive kill team against mutant threats



Sure, and scott is just tripping all over these children kill teams he assembled and just left lying everywhere in the corners while never doing anything to all these threats to mutantkind.

 and while wolverine failing at rescuing the kids, I'm sure the kids can just die their way out of trouble.

Like Idie. I'm sure that bomb was just gonna harmlessly gonna explode her face off


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Sure, and scott is just tripping all over these children kill teams he assembled and just left lying everywhere in the corners while never doing anything to all these threats to mutantkind.


 his response to most threats was to send wolverine to take care of it
you cant argue against that fact



> and while wolverine failing at rescuing the kids, I'm sure the kids can just die their way out of trouble.


 his team rescued Hellion Elixer, and hope multiple times soo.........


> Like Idie. I'm sure that bomb was just gonna harmlessly gonna explode her face off


 yes better she live with memory of burning flesh rather then scott try and find a better solution


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

> his response to most threats was to send wolverine to take care of it
> you cant argue against that fact


His response to most threats was to send out a team
Wolverine publicity had him being included in it.
But then again so was himself and Emma Frost, so you have no real point here.


> his team rescued Hellion Elixer, and hope multiple times soo.........


Don't be stupid.
I never said the adult X-Men never succeeded at saving people
That part has nothing to do with wolverine
The part that has anything to do with wolverine is the part where is a an annoying little brat throwing a tantrum over the fact that he's been acting like a super villain so that things like Apocalypse and legion virus don't come chasing after the children but lo and behold, while he was too busy chasing after Bishop a giant killer mecha came after the children anyway, and he's too much of a whiner to face the fact that he's neither omnipotent or omnipresent to stop them all, and that he doesn't have a monopoly over tough decisions no matter how much he bitches about it.


> yes better she live with memory of burning flesh rather then scott try and find a better solution


There was no better solution.
There was just a bomb who kills countless inocent people
A girl who sets herself on fire
And a short distance between the two of them 

Stop being stupid about this


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

please point out Wolverine's brilliant plan to stop angrir the stone breaker, or how to non violently handle the governmentally sanctioned and mandatory sterilization of all mutants?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> His response to most threats was to send out a team
> Wolverine publicity had him being included in it.


 no his resonse was to send wolverine and *his *team when ever a threat came up




> Don't be stupid.
> I never said the adult X-Men never succeeded at saving people
> That part has nothing to do with wolverine
> The part that has anything to do with wolverine is the part where is a an annoying little brat throwing a tantrum over the fact that he's been acting like a super villain so that things like Apocalypse and legion virus don't come chasing after the children but lo and behold, while he was too busy chasing after Bishop a giant killer mecha came after the children anyway, and he's too much of a whiner to face the fact that he's neither omnipotent or omnipresent to stop them all, and that he doesn't have a monopoly over tough decisions no matter how much he bitches about it.


 LOl HE hasn't been acting like a supervillian, no that would be scott, 

Wolverine not wanting kids on the front line isn't him having a temper tantrum cause overlord Scott is too obsessed to see another option, Scott was the one trying to get the so called "monopoly" on tough decisions, also what dose bishop have to do with Schism. 



> There was no better solution.
> There was just a bomb who kills countless inocent people
> A girl who sets herself on fire
> And a short distance between the two of them
> ...


 She has more powers then fire, she has power of ice as well
Their were three very powerfull psychics connecting  her to a so called "tactical genius"
There was another solution




> please point out Wolverine's brilliant plan to stop angrir the stone breaker, or how to non violently handle the governmentally sanctioned and mandatory sterilization of all mutants?


 Wolverine wasn't really around for the first, and no one would react non violently to the later


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2011)

ugggghhhh stop it you two


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> ugggghhhh stop it you two



i would but each argument ban brings to the table makes me laugh


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2011)

yeah seriously way to make the X thread unbearable


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

I know, clearly critical thought or any tactical sensibility are things that just tickle your brain no matter how hard they try to do sense instead.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll drop it, really.

No reason to bring things out in a thread on someone who is the fox news equivalent of comic book readers.
you'll always be stupid for trying


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I'll drop it, really.
> 
> No reason to bring things out in a thread on someone who is the fox news equivalent of comic book readers.
> you'll always be stupid for trying



hmmm believing that the ends justify the means, and that Child soldiers should  just suck it up would put you closer to the Fox News view point


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2011)

you're both wrong and you're both absurd.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree with Banhammer and believe he should elaborate on his side of the topic a little bit more.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2011)

you're pure evil


----------



## Blinky (Oct 10, 2011)

So how is this Schism thing.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2011)

I like how Gillen and Aaron both frequent the CBR forums and saw nothing about Schism annd users picking sides.

But then you go to narutoforums and Zen and Ban are having an anal breakdown of Schism.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2011)

It was pretty good, except some of the art


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 10, 2011)

Well obviously the CBR forums are full of plebs who don't know fuck all about shit.

We at NF are clearly the aristocracy of comic book internet bitching.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I like how Gillen and Aaron both frequent the CBR forums and saw nothing about Schism annd users picking sides.
> 
> But then you go to narutoforums and Zen and Ban are having an anal breakdown of Schism.



For the record i believe both sides have validity to their arguments


----------



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2011)

Both have excellent valid points.  Great ANAL ogy by ban and Zen


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Both have excellent valid points.  Great ANAL ogy by ban and Zen



Hardy har har

for the record their was Some debate on CBR about who was right and who was wrong but it devolved into the typical bull shit

god i hate that place, /co/ is some how less obnoxious.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I agree with Banhammer and believe he should elaborate on his side of the topic a little bit more.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 11, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I agree with Banhammer and believe he should elaborate on his side of the topic a little bit more.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

Buh?  Are we actually discussing Wolverine and Cyclops's differing motivations on how to raise the children?  Please, don't stop on our accounts, this is interesting.  While I see Zen's point, they have to fight.  ALL of them.  Until the writers let muties like xman, cable, and phoenix, hell apocalypse too (oh wait) actually make worldwide changes, lower level (as in non global) muties will always have to fight.  

Wolverine is just being pigheaded because he doesn't want others to end up like him.  He isn't seeing the  bigger picture.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2011)

so not wanting the children to become hardened killers who have experienced a hell lot of physical pain and emotional instability is not seeing the big picture?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

Parallax said:


> so not wanting the children to become hardened killers who have experienced a hell lot of physical pain and emotional instability is not seeing the big picture?


That or dead/ something worse.  Like being drained of their powers or some strange torture shit that humans in marvel do.  Their lives are all fucked.  Period.  Get screwed seeing it coming or not, the choice is yours.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 11, 2011)

I think Wolverine's point is that they shouldn't be in the front line if there are other alternatives.  

Last I checked Captain America is in charge now so muties going back to NY is not forsaken or forbidden.  So  Wolverine's idea of just blowing Utopia to hell to get rid of Super Sentinel was valid.

Clearly the kids agree as majority of Generation Hope is with Wolverine.  I mean can you blame him look at what happened to Josh.  He is omega level healer and what fucked him up was that he killed in his black stage.  

Not everybody can be like Scott Summers and start out as a young mutant to be a X Men.  

I think Wolverine just wants these kids to learn their powers to they can assimilate themselves with society.  

Isn't that the appeal of X men and mutants.   Outcasts who didnt ask to be super powered but just want to feel "normal"


----------



## illmatic (Oct 11, 2011)

UNCANNY X-MEN #543 	$3.99 	MAR 	*58,326*
UNCANNY X-FORCE #15 	$3.99 	MAR 	*53,771*
	X-MEN SCHISM #4 	$3.99 	MAR 	*52,509*
	X-MEN #17 	$3.99 	MAR 	*43,200*
	X-MEN #18 	$3.99 	MAR 	*42,066*
X-MEN LEGACY #255 	$2.99 	MAR 	*39,284*
X-MEN LEGACY #256 	$2.99 	MAR 	*38,680*
WOLVERINE #15 	$3.99 	MAR 	*37,951*
WOLVERINE #16 	$3.99 	MAR 	*37,796*
ASTONISHING X-MEN #42 	$3.99 	MAR 	*32,700*
FEAR ITSELF UNCANNY X-FORCE #3 	$2.99 	MAR 	*32,459*
NEW MUTANTS #31 	$2.99 	MAR 	*25,672*
	X-23 #14 	$2.99 	MAR 	*23,727*
	X-FACTOR #225 	$2.99 	MAR 	*23,507*
X-FACTOR #224.1 	$2.99 	MAR 	*23,220*
FEAR ITSELF WOLVERINE #3 	$2.99 	MAR 	*22,997*
DAKEN DARK WOLVERINE #14 	$2.99 	MAR 	*20,460*
GENERATION HOPE #11 SCHISM 	$2.99 	MAR 	*20,243*
WOLVERINE BEST THERE IS #10 	$3.99 	MAR 	*18,781*
WOLVERINE DEBT OF DEATH #1 	$3.99 	MAR 	*16,814*
MARVEL UNIVERSE VS WOLVERINE #4 	$3.99 	MAR 	*14,026*


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 11, 2011)

generation hope is on cyclops' side

ok illmatic whats with the sales stuff everywhere


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

There are no real alternatives, though.  only bandaids.

Cap in control of NYC won't stop fringe elements from attacking muties just like always.

This IS the appeal.  They should want that, but they can't have it.  A better story could be made if they didn't kill off kid mutants with impunity and actually focused on these children growing up some, while dealing with the aggression.  I'd even accept them going on the run/hiding more than making a CLOSER target.  Specifically given Wolverine's motivations.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 11, 2011)

Seriously, you guys didn't get Banhammer's argument? I thought it was clear as day.



Parallax said:


> so not wanting the children to become hardened killers who have experienced a hell lot of physical pain and emotional instability is not seeing the big picture?



They're mutants. They've already experienced more than they ever should, and they will experience more. It is the simple reality of being a mutant, and there's no way to avoid it unless human society changes to accepting them.

If that doesn't occur, then Wolverine's motivation is moot. The fact of the matter is that Wolverine's argument would make sense if mutantkind were the instigator in these threats; instead, they are the defender in almost all of these. Just because they don't train the kids to fight doesn't mean that the fight isn't going to come to them. In fact, that's how it's always been.



Shadow said:


> I think Wolverine's point is that they shouldn't be in the front line if there are other alternatives.



What other alternatives? Mutantkind has been culled in terms of numbers. The vast majority of mutants seem to be pretty young. This isn't a fight against someone or something that can be bargained with; it's a fight against rampant xenophobia which is already skirting the lines between mass segregation and genocide. There are no innocents in this fight, only possible casualties.  

I don't think blowing up Utopia would do anything other than spur on more anti-mutant aggression because of the perceived success.



> Last I checked Captain America is in charge now so muties going back to NY is not forsaken or forbidden.  So  Wolverine's idea of just blowing Utopia to hell to get rid of Super Sentinel was valid.



Blowing up your safe haven country on the bet that the United States government is actually going to give you adequate protection when they have failed numerous times (and have in fact been complicit in the action) is completely illogical and flies in the face of all past history. Cap is a good man, but he's one good man against a system. A system which arrested him and his compatriots over an incident which was no fault of their own.



> Clearly the kids agree as majority of Generation Hope is with Wolverine.  I mean can you blame him look at what happened to Josh.  He is omega level healer and what fucked him up was that he killed in his black stage.



Didn't the kids want to fight and in the end take down the Sentinel? The fact that they side with Wolverine despite the fact that the man actively ignored their wishes and, in the end, was completely wrong about how to solve the situation. I have no clue why they would side with Wolverine other than the fact that it wouldn't look good if Wolverine had no one in his jet. 



> Not everybody can be like Scott Summers and start out as a young mutant to be a X Men.



Considering the size of the mutant population, they're going to have to be. They don't have the numbers to field a large-scale force against any sort of large-scale aggression. Unless you wanted to 



> I think Wolverine just wants these kids to learn their powers to they can assimilate themselves with society.



They can do that with the X-Men. The only difference is that Summers realizes the reality of the situation: while ideally mutants should be able to slip into society, there are forces within society that prevent that in an active and often destructive manner. Training as an X-Man to control and use your powers will not only benefit you, but can also benefit the public.



> Isn't that the appeal of X men and mutants.   Outcasts who didnt ask to be super powered but just want to feel "normal"



I think the appeal of the X-Men lies more in the generational struggle aspect of things. People always talk about the X-Men as a metaphor for racism and anti-homosexual action, but I think it appeals to people because it's talking about teenagers who feel alienated from the rest of society. Look at the age you develop your mutant powers: right at the age people are most conscious and ashamed of their identity. Really, I think the X-Men is about teen years and growing up into who you want to be despite what society tells you to be.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 11, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> They're mutants. They've already experienced more than they ever should, and they will experience more. It is the simple reality of being a mutant, and there's no way to avoid it unless human society changes to accepting them.
> 
> If that doesn't occur, then Wolverine's motivation is moot. The fact of the matter is that Wolverine's argument would make sense if mutantkind were the instigator in these threats; instead, they are the defender in almost all of these. Just because they don't train the kids to fight doesn't mean that the fight isn't going to come to them. In fact, that's how it's always been.


 the O5 were not trained to be soldiers they were trained to show that mutants  could contribute to society, the kids have experienced as much as they have because  of  the self admitted failure on the X-men's part to protect them





> What other alternatives? Mutantkind has been culled in terms of numbers. The vast majority of mutants seem to be pretty young. This isn't a fight against someone or something that can be bargained with; it's a fight against rampant xenophobia which is already skirting the lines between mass segregation and genocide. There are no innocents in this fight, only possible casualties.


 actually its the kids in the minority, Scott's way just shows that mutants should be feared


> I don't think blowing up Utopia would do anything other than spur on more anti-mutant aggression because of the perceived success.


Stopping the Sentinel has the same effect



> Blowing up your safe haven country on the bet that the United States government is actually going to give you adequate protection when they have failed numerous times (and have in fact been complicit in the action) is completely illogical and flies in the face of all past history. Cap is a good man, but he's one good man against a system. A system which arrested him and his compatriots over an incident which was no fault of their own.


Cap has the authority to throwout a congress passed law, he IS the System. Utopia is hardly  a safe haven to begin with in its short existence it has been attacked constantly. in the end it is not more important then peoples lives




> Didn't the kids want to fight and in the end take down the Sentinel? The fact that they side with Wolverine despite the fact that the man actively ignored their wishes and, in the end, was completely wrong about how to solve the situation. I have no clue why they would side with Wolverine other than the fact that it wouldn't look good if Wolverine had no one in his jet.


 Just Cause they decided to fight dose not mean Logan is wrong when he says that Utopia is not what the X-men are supposed to be about, and that the kids  shouldn't be in the front line, if you know any thing about Anole you would know that he would be the firs tin line to get on that plane




> Considering the size of the mutant population, they're going to have to be. They don't have the numbers to field a large-scale force against any sort of large-scale aggression. Unless you wanted to


no they dont have to be, their is more to life then just survival


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 11, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> the O5 were not trained to be soldiers they were trained to show that mutants  could contribute to society, the kids have experienced as much as they have because  of  the self admitted failure on the X-men's part to protect them



I'll point out that their biggest contributions were saving the world numerous times compared to their more peaceful contributions (Of which I can't name any offhand). While it's wonderful to have the dream of them being able to go about their days peacefully with society, in the Marvel Universe it simply isn't realistic and there's no real evidence to justify such a stance.





> actually its the kids in the minority, Scott's way just shows that mutants should be feared



If the kids are in the minority, then where were the other mutants? Even so, we've already seen a situation (two, in fact) in which, to survive, the children needed to defend themselves. This 

How does this make the public fear mutants any more? Mutants, by the very nature of their existence, create fear with the public. It's never been about their actions; the whole concept of the X-Men and their problem with the public is not what they do, but who they are. It'll always be about who they are. The average Marvel citizen couldn't care less about the average age of a single X-Man; what matters to them is that they _are_ an X-Man. 

Could this be spun against them? Sure, but what isn't nowadays? They've saved the world numerous times, yet there is still is an incredible tide of anti-mutant racism. When in this no-win situation, logic would dictate that caution and defense are the best courses of action. Putting yourselves at the mercy of your oppressors in the hopes that they'll play nice is simply not an option, or at least a smart one.



> Stopping the Sentinel has the same effect



What perceived success does it have? It shows that Utopia could defend itself against hostile attacks, that they were powerful enough to stop such things. Them stopping the Sentinel and them blowing up their nation and running off are two _very_ distinct outcomes and send two very distinct messages. One is that they won't run and that they'll defend themselves if necessary. The other is that they'll flee for their lives if threatened with a big enough stick.

Which do _you_ think will embolden anti-mutant groups?



> Cap has the authority to throwout a congress passed law, he IS the System.



1) The government and many organizations have shown the ability to operate outside the system. Cap's control is limited and unless he is stationing a military garrison at the Jean Grey School of Hugs and Hippie Bullshit, an on-spot reaction force will be necessary if you don't want kids getting into combat.

2) Cap's power extends as far as Congress wants it to. Bring up that act to the Supreme Court and they'll fucking destroy it in an instant because it is ridiculously powerful and throws off checks and balances. Plus, he's still an appointee and can be let go if the right power base gets a bug up their ass. He's still bound by the system just as anyone is, and he's just as vulnerable to politics. If they tell him to back down or they'll put Henry Gyrich in his place, do you think he'll do it so that Mutants don't have to deal with THAT douchebag?



> Utopia is hardly  a safe haven to begin with in its short existence it has been attacked constantly. in the end it is not more important then peoples lives



What makes you think moving into the _heart of enemy territory_ is going to make things that much better? At least with Utopia they have the advantage of being an island and at least making an assault that much more difficult. What happened to the X-Mansion in the first place to make them move out?




> Just Cause they decided to fight dose not mean Logan is wrong when he says that Utopia is not what the X-men are supposed to be about, and that the kids  shouldn't be in the front line, if you know any thing about Anole you would know that he would be the firs tin line to get on that plane



But it does. It undermines everything Logan is talking about. Logan was willing to blow up Utopia so they didn't have to fight.

But they did, despite Logan outright ignoring their opinions and their ability to make decisions for themselves. Scott wasn't asking them to get on a jet and take out a top-secret military facility. He wasn't asking them to assassinate or capture a dictator.

He asked them to fight for their lives. Fight for their existence. Fight for their home. He did so because they had no other options. Scott doesn't want them to have to be soldiers any more than Wolverine does, but ironically Scott is being the realistic in recognizing the fact that, in a world which has constantly attacked them, they need to sometimes defend themselves. He's not training them to be soldiers; he's preventing them from becoming _victims_. Because that's the world they live in: You fight or you die. It's not a choice for them to fight, it's a necessity.



> no they dont have to be, their is more to life then just survival



There _is_ more to life than just survival. But allowing these kids to fight or not doesn't change any of that. The world they live in, they can enjoy things more by learning how to fight rather than standing around waiting for an adult to save them.

So while there is more to life than just survival, if you haven't got that first box checked, nothing else really matters because none of the other things can exist. You maximize your survival chances, then move on to the next step. Most people in the civilized world take that for granted, but that's how it is. You can't tell someone who is in a war-torn 3rd world country to "Enjoy life more!" if they don't have a roof over their head, steady food and water, and someone not shooting at them.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 11, 2011)

You're making it seem like Wolverine does not want these kids to fight at all.

He just does not want them to be handling major shit like Super Sentinels, Bastion, Sinister and shit.

That's always been his stance.  When Scott Summers wanted to assemble his kill team in X Force who was the first guy he recruited? Laura.  A teenager.  And he shrugs it off like its nothing.  Problem with it? Wolverine of course.

When Wolverine re-assembled a new X Force?  All adults and all know what the job is about.  

Logan supports these kids to be trained on how to use their powers.  But if you're going to outright put them in the front line to handle big shit like Super Sentinels.  You're crazy.  It's called Live to fight another day.

Fight battles big enough that matter.  Small enough to win.

What was the purpose of beating that Super Sentinel?  What did that show Hellfire Club? The world?  Nothing we already don't know.

So wouldn't the easiest way to get rid of it was to just blow it out of the sky?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 11, 2011)

I dont think he does want them to fight at all, if he can help it. 

How that becomes a bad thing I dont know


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 11, 2011)

Shadow said:


> You're making it seem like Wolverine does not want these kids to fight at all.



He doesn't. That's the whole point here. He calls them non-combatants, doesn't want them becoming "child soldiers". That doesn't mean you get sent on small missions, that means you get sent on no missions.

I mean, if you aren't letting them fight an imminent threat which they _want_ to fight, then what are you letting them do? This was not a "Well, we have the kids here, let's just throw them at it for the hell of it." Cyclops was out there willing to fucking fight the thing himself. Going to the kids was _not_ his first instinct.

Hell, Wolverine got there as the bomb was going off in that hostage situation. His "WHAT ABOUT THE CHILDREN" shtick would have lead to dozens of innocent people dying along with Idie. Him whining about how "She shouldn't have to be in that situation!" is so fucking hollow, as nothing could be prevented it outside of prescience on the part of the X-Men. 

That shit happens to you when you are a mutant. Hate to say it, but you are a Grade-A weirdness and fucked-up shit magnet. You might get pulled into a hell dimension/future/planet one week, and the next you'll be fighting off the Brotherhood/Resurrected Dead Mutants/Super-Sentinels/Purifiers. There is no "safe zone", no rules, no protecting kids other than making them as prepared as they can be for one of those things happening.



> He just does not want them to be handling major shit like Super Sentinels, Bastion, Sinister and shit.



And if those threats come to their door... what? Cyclops didn't send anyone out to engage a Sentinel Factory. The Sentinel came to their doorstep. When this happens again, are you just going to run again? You don't think any of those couldn't hit the school at a time where there is minimal adult staff?



> That's always been his stance.  When Scott Summers wanted to assemble his kill team in X Force who was the first guy he recruited? Laura.  A teenager.  And he shrugs it off like its nothing.  Problem with it? Wolverine of course.



Or maybe because Laura was his daughter. I think that may have been the overriding concern there. And considering Cyclops' first instinct was to go out and fight himself rather than order the children in, despite the situation, that argument doesn't hold water.



> When Wolverine re-assembled a new X Force?  All adults and all know what the job is about.



Yeah, I'm sure that was his reasoning. Or he chose the best team he could get, and it just happened to not include any kids.



> Logan supports these kids to be trained on how to use their powers.  But if you're going to outright put them in the front line to handle big shit like Super Sentinels.  You're crazy.  It's called Live to fight another day.



Or hide in a hole until they flush you out again. Running away from a problem doesn't solve it: it prolongs it. If you just leave when the Super Sentinel comes a knocking, where the hell are you going to go that you won't be followed?

Did I miss the part where Cyclops went out and ordered them to attack a Sentinel Factory or something aggressive like that?

Because that didn't happen. He didn't order all the kids out to the front line. Read the comic: They came out themselves and decided _on their own_ to fight for their new home. Jesus fucking Christ, Cyclops you are a horrible person for accepting their help in a time of absolute desperation to defend your home.

Instead, let's run away and let the big Sentinel fight the adults. The adults can handle any problem that can be thrown at them... until, well, they get older and can't fight as well and the kids grow up and will be forced to fight anyways because we've _never_ (Or rarely; maybe I missed a _What If?_...) run into a future that accepts mutants and humans together. Except they won't be as good because they'll be thrown into the fight as adults with little experience...

I think there's a big picture problem here. I understand why people might not like the concept of a Garrison-State, but this is as appropriate an example as we'll ever get.



> Fight battles big enough that matter.  Small enough to win.



You mean like the battle they won to save Utopia, the safe haven they had tried to create for mutantkind? Or does it not count because it doesn't occur in Westchester County?



> What was the purpose of beating that Super Sentinel?  What did that show Hellfire Club? The world?  Nothing we already don't know.



I thought the purpose was to show you that you won't be driven off by cockroaches escaping the light, that you wouldn't be bullied from what you've declared your home and that you will run no more.

But hey, I hope when they attack the Jean Grey School of Understanding and Basket-weaving they know that they can just pick up and move somewhere else. I'm sure they'll never be in a situation where the adults are gone or unable to assist the students. I hope their RA will be able to take care of the Super-Sentinel then!



> So wouldn't the easiest way to get rid of it was to just blow it out of the sky?



Blow what out of the sky? The Sentinel, Utopia, what? I'm honestly just asking for clarification here, because I'm not following what you are saying.



Petes12 said:


> I dont think he does want them to fight at all, if he can help it.
> 
> How that becomes a bad thing I dont know



It's not a _bad _thing, it just doesn't work as an option within the confines of what we know as the Marvel Universe. The more people defend it, the more frustrating it is to see that it's even a considered option after the years upon years of relentless persecution the X-Men have gone through. I could accept this being a character-arc for Wolverine, but it seems weak as something which breaks apart the X-Men.

Edit: For clarification, I'm simply arguing a case here and hold no ill-will to those I disagree with, as I'm sure the reverse is the same. Just wanted to say that.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 12, 2011)

No Ill will as well as I try to argue my point.

When Scott first assembled X Force His first recruits were Laura and James/Warpath and Wolfsbane.  All of which Wolverine said NO.  NO WAY.  2 minutes before he is about to start the mission he says DONT DO IT JAMES blah blah blah blah.  Ok  they still do it.
The only one that Logan liked in that team was Domino and Warren.  Everybody else got a bad fucking deal.  I mean look at fucking Josh.  Did they try and help him sort through his shit? Nope.  He just out and about dissapeared.  He is your Omega Level healer and you just let him go.  No counseling no nothing.  How about you train the kid to handle his black mode and learn how to control it.  Did that ever happen? Nope.  Can't handle being an X Man anymore Josh? Tough Shit, Love Scott Summers.  

New Generation mutants shouldn't be labeled as soldiers or WMD even if that is how they are perceive.  They should learn how to use their powers more effectively which is what the original goal is about.  Nowadays Scott Summers is just shoving them off to a Danger Room class to learn how to fend for themselves.

I mean running away is not the best option.  But like I said.  Live to fight another day is.  does this solve your problem? NO.  But Maybe you get another shot at er se "PROBLEM"  and maybe you can do a more efficient way of handling it without exposing kids to mass violence and death.

You blow Utopia up and you possibly get rid of said Super Sentinel.  I mean Utopia should not have that much sentimental value to us or mutants.  It can be re-built.

Wolverine has seen a lot of fucked up kids in his lifetime.  He's just trying to prevent more from happening.  Otherwise it's no longer called Jean Grey School of Higher Learning.  It will be Scott Summers Mental Health Institution.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I'll point out that their biggest contributions were saving the world numerous times compared to their more peaceful contributions (Of which I can't name any offhand). While it's wonderful to have the dream of them being able to go about their days peacefully with society, in the Marvel Universe it simply isn't realistic and there's no real evidence to justify such a stance.


 and once upon a time  IRL it wasn't Realistic for White and black people to live peacefully

the Dream only dies when it is given up on







> How does this make the public fear mutants any more? Mutants, by the very nature of their existence, create fear with the public. It's never been about their actions; the whole concept of the X-Men and their problem with the public is not what they do, but who they are. It'll always be about who they are. The average Marvel citizen couldn't care less about the average age of a single X-Man; what matters to them is that they _are_ an X-Man.


Crating a fortress, attacking government officials with telepathy, Sideing with, magneto, lady ultron, and Namor,Making deals with demons ,these are all things that justifies that fear, yes humanity will always be afraid but the point is to show them that they shouldn't be



> Could this be spun against them? Sure, but what isn't nowadays? They've saved the world numerous times, yet there is still is an incredible tide of anti-mutant racism. When in this no-win situation, logic would dictate that caution and defense are the best courses of action. Putting yourselves at the mercy of your oppressors in the hopes that they'll play nice is simply not an option, or at least a smart one.


 Ghandi would disagree, besides they never put them selves at the mercy of their oppressors, Scott has given up and decided that the only way is magneto's way, its easier, then fighting for true peace, the point is to keep saving the world and keep showing that their is nothing to fear


> What perceived success does it have? It shows that Utopia could defend itself against hostile attacks, that they were powerful enough to stop such things.


 that just leads to escalation, stopping the sentinel won't stop them from trying again, and if even one of the x-kids had then it wouldn't have been worth it

 Th





> em stopping the Sentinel and them blowing up their nation and running off are two _very_ distinct outcomes and send two very distinct messages. One is that they won't run and that they'll defend themselves if necessary. The other is that they'll flee for their lives if threatened with a big enough stick.


conversely, They will be willing to burn with their useless rock when the time comes in stead of adhering to self preservation instincts, Scott has turned mutant kind into the Dodo congratulations!


> Which do _you_ think will embolden anti-mutant groups?


both



> 1) The government and many organizations have shown the ability to operate outside the system. Cap's control is limited and unless he is stationing a military garrison at the Jean Grey School of Hugs and Hippie Bullshit, an on-spot reaction force will be necessary if you don't want kids getting into combat.


Cap's control isn't limited, and they will have 2 standing X-teams, even when the school was surrounded, by sentinels shit still hit the fan , the kids will have to fight they just wont be sent head long into death



> 2) Cap's power extends as far as Congress wants it to. Bring up that act to the Supreme Court and they'll fucking destroy it in an instant because it is ridiculously powerful and throws off checks and balances. Plus, he's still an appointee and can be let go if the right power base gets a bug up their ass. He's still bound by the system just as anyone is, and he's just as vulnerable to politics.


wrong, Congress WANTED the SRA, Cap threw it out in little less then a day, he was appointed by the president, and only the POTUS can get him to lose his position


> If they tell him to back down or they'll put Henry Gyrich in his place, do you think he'll do it so that Mutants don't have to deal with THAT douchebag?


 Gyrich is a non factor, he lost his political stability in The initiative


> What makes you think moving into the _heart of enemy territory_ is going to make things that much better? At least with Utopia they have the advantage of being an island and at least making an assault that much more difficult. What happened to the X-Mansion in the first place to make them move out?


 that "Advantage " is nil cause being in the middle of knowhere just makes it easier to blow up with out worrying about human Casualties

the Mansion is too close to a  populated area for u to think about launching a nuke, and any attack you make you'll have to make it fast cause the 2 guys running the joint is REEEEEAALy good friends with the avengers and half the superheroes that live right down the street




> But it does. It undermines everything Logan is talking about. Logan was willing to blow up Utopia so they didn't have to fight.
> 
> But they did, despite Logan outright ignoring their opinions and their ability to make decisions for themselves. Scott wasn't asking them to get on a jet and take out a top-secret military facility. He wasn't asking them to assassinate or capture a dictator.
> 
> He asked them to fight for their lives. Fight for their existence. Fight for their home. He did so because they had no other options.


wrong their were other options, yes they were willing to lay down their lives but it is the responsibility of those in charge to know when their soldiers are being brave idiots, if these were a bunch of 40 year olds ready to die for their country it would be different , but we are talking about the Last generation of a species, they need to be protected even from themselves, 



> Scott doesn't want them to have to be soldiers any more than Wolverine does,


what eh did to x-23 says different




> but ironically Scott is being the realistic in recognizing the fact that, in a world which has constantly attacked them, they need to sometimes defend themselves.


they can defend them selves with out being in situations like that



> He's not training them to be soldiers; he's preventing them from becoming _victims_.


sept both are happening they are becoming soldiers and victims





> Because that's the world they live in: You fight or you die. It's not a choice for them to fight, it's a necessity.


 their is always a choice, you can fight and defend your self with out such extremes, thats how the X-men lived for years




> There _is_ more to life than just survival. But allowing these kids to fight or not doesn't change any of that. The world they live in, they can enjoy things more by learning how to fight rather than standing around waiting for an adult to save them.


really cause we have seen that isnt the case

Scott has them believing that they cant be normal, that they cant live real lives, 


> So while there is more to life than just survival, if you haven't got that first box checked, nothing else really matters because none of the other things can exist. You maximize your survival chances, then move on to the next step.


 impossible to do when that first box has to be constantly checked, to the point you cant do any thing else,


> Most people in the civilized world take that for granted, but that's how it is. You can't tell someone who is in a war-torn 3rd world country to "Enjoy life more!" if they don't have a roof over their head, steady food and water, and someone not shooting at them.


and yet you see people in war torn countries managing to do that despite their shit conditions

What will happen will happen you can ether kill your self contantly preparing for the other shoe to fall

or you can try to actually live and and resign your self that you will deal with what happens when it happens


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Part the First_ 





Shadow said:


> No Ill will as well as I try to argue my point.
> 
> When Scott first assembled X Force His first recruits were Laura and James/Warpath and Wolfsbane.  All of which Wolverine said NO.  NO WAY.  2 minutes before he is about to start the mission he says DONT DO IT JAMES blah blah blah blah.  Ok  they still do it.
> The only one that Logan liked in that team was Domino and Warren.  Everybody else got a bad fucking deal.  I mean look at fucking Josh.  Did they try and help him sort through his shit? Nope.  He just out and about dissapeared.  He is your Omega Level healer and you just let him go.  No counseling no nothing.  How about you train the kid to handle his black mode and learn how to control it.  Did that ever happen? Nope.  Can't handle being an X Man anymore Josh? Tough Shit, Love Scott Summers.



In all honesty, I only have a scattered knowledge of X-Force, as I've been on and off it. I can only take your word on it. I still think Scott's actions have shown that he is not willing to put kids in the way of combat without good reason and often times proper training. This entire thing was not built around what Scott did then, but what he's doing now, and what he's doing now is no more out of line than what the X-Men have always been doing.



> New Generation mutants shouldn't be labeled as soldiers or WMD even if that is how they are perceive.



I'm not saying they should have to be soldiers, but they should be prepared to fight if necessary. Again, we only need look at the miniseries itself to see the sorts of situations where training them would benefit them all.

Scott's not asking them to fight all the time. He's saying they should know how to fight. Wolverine is the one who is saying that they shouldn't be fighting _at all_. 



> They should learn how to use their powers more effectively which is what the original goal is about. Nowadays Scott Summers is just shoving them off to a Danger Room class to learn how to fend for themselves.



I don't think that goal is being ignored by Scott, nor do I think he's just shoving them into Danger Room classes. He's trying to prepare them for the chance (really, inevitability) that they will have to defend themselves. It's a pragmatic and logical decision.



> I mean running away is not the best option.  But like I said.  Live to fight another day is.  does this solve your problem? NO.  But Maybe you get another shot at er se "PROBLEM"  and maybe you can do a more efficient way of handling it without exposing kids to mass violence and death.



But those sorts of things are almost unavoidable for mutants. Unless you intend to cloister them at the Jean Grey Institute for Harmony Beads and Good Vibrations there is almost no way you can avoid them coming into contact with SOMETHING that might try to kill them. Look at the Museum Attack: That could have occurred anywhere mutants decide to go.

I understand the sentiment, but it's not only unrealistic but _dangerous_ to not prepare them for such eventualities.



> You blow Utopia up and you possibly get rid of said Super Sentinel.



Or you work together, confront it and beat it with no casualties. Sure, there's always the risk... but there's risk in letting the thing live (Which it very well might), too.



> I mean Utopia should not have that much sentimental value to us or mutants.  It can be re-built.



Until someone else comes at it with a Super-Sentinel and the X-Men are short-handed, at which time we blow it up again.

That's the problem here: Running away from your last refuge makes it difficult to say "You'll just rebuild". Yeah, you can rebuild, but it just means they'll be more inclined to try and root you out again. It's not just about the plot of land that Utopia stands on, but the idea behind it and what you are saying by blowing it up rather than fighting to defend it.



> Wolverine has seen a lot of fucked up kids in his lifetime. He's just trying to prevent more from happening.



Yes, but how much of that was just because the extreme life of a mutant has with or without the X-Men? In all honesty, living life as a world-saving superhero is likely a lot better for your mental health than combining the monotony of real life with the ever-present fact that the world is actively trying to kill at all times.



> Otherwise it's no longer called Jean Grey School of Higher Learning.  It will be Scott Summers Mental Health Institution.



You think that there won't be the same stressors and fucked-up shit at the Jean Grey School of Mood Rings and Hydroponics, you are sadly mistaken. It's not Scott's take that is fucking things up, it's the whole problem with being a mutant in a world that hates you which is fucking these people up. Scott wasn't sending him into battle, the world was creating battles around them.



Zen-aku said:


> and once upon a time  IRL it wasn't Realistic for White and black people to live peacefully



It was always realistic. That was never the problem. The time frame in which it would occur, however, was more problematic.

Also, considering the world-wide hate of mutants and the powers leveled against them, it's hard to see mutant acceptance in the same light as desegregation. One is far more of an inevitability than the other, which we have seen few futures that show off coexistence of such things.



> the Dream only dies when it is given up on



Considering the Dream included the formation of the original X-Men, I think you have serious misconceptions as to what the Dream actually entails.




> Crating a fortress,



It's only a fortress (and I use that term loosely when looking at Utopia) because other people make it necessary.



> attacking government officials with telepathy,



Are you talking about Quentin Quire here, or something different? And if something different, it's not like Xavier and Jean Grey didn't do that sort of shit all the fucking time.



> Sideing with, magneto, lady ultron, and Namor,



The Avengers haven't done similar things with Quicksilver and the Scarlet Witch? And this is all moot since they've always feared them long, long before these deals were brokered.



> Making deals with demons ,



I guess only Spider-Man can get away with those. And this is publicly known?



> these are all things that justifies that fear, yes humanity will always be afraid but the point is to show them that they shouldn't be



Bullshit



> Ghandi would disagree,



But what Ghandi fought for was far different and there were far different hurdles. Unlike Ghandi, the world population _approves_ of Sentinels and killing mutants on sight. The same could not be said of what happened during the fight for Indian independence.

This is like saying "Well, Ghandi wouldn't have approved of partisans attacking the Nazis in World War II".

[





> besides they never put them selves at the mercy of their oppressors, Scott has given up and decided that the only way is magneto's way, its easier, then fighting for true peace, the point is to keep saving the world and keep showing that their is nothing to fear



Yeah, because Scott's really trying to eliminate the human race when he walks into the UN to say that the services of the X-Men are open to all nations. I mean, what a fucking supervillain, trying to establish a link between the world community and the mutant community and showing off what Mutants can do for the betterment of society. TOTALLY like Magneto!



> that just leads to escalation,



We're already at the point where people are pulling out giant fighting robots to exterminate them from the face of the Earth. How has Scott escalated it at all past that?



> stopping the sentinel won't stop them from trying again,



Nor does running away. However, running away _does_ encourage them to send more as it did work well enough for you to abandon you home in fear.



> and if even one of the x-kids had then it wouldn't have been worth it



Yeah, because retreating never causes casualties, and not training them to fight will certainly save lives when they are inevitably put in harm's way.



> Thconversely, They will be willing to burn with their useless rock when the time comes in stead of adhering to self preservation instincts, Scott has turned mutant kind into the Dodo congratulations!
> both



Again, there is no assurance that retreat saves lives here. Not only could the Super Sentinel survive, but emboldening the enemy with such a victory while depriving the kids of training which could save their lives will cost far, far more.

Seriously, you are telling people who are constantly under attack _not_ to train how to fight. Who is ignoring self-preservation instincts?



> Cap's control isn't limited, and they will have 2 standing X-teams, even when the school was surrounded, by sentinels shit still hit the fan , the kids will have to fight they just wont be sent head long into death



Except that Cap was useless in Schism and did nothing to help anyone. We've seen that the two teams can be distracted and/or put far enough out of the way for the kids to be put into danger regardless of the intentions of the adults. And again, unless we intend to cloister them on the campus like a like camp, it's impossible to avoid the fact that they could walk into an ambush just like the museum.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ Part the Second_ 





> wrong, Congress WANTED the SRA, Cap threw it out in little less then a day, he was appointed by the president, and only the POTUS can get him to lose his position



_Only_ the POTUS? You realize that we've seen dozens of Presidential appointees eliminated due to public and political pressure before, right?

Also, as a member of the Executive Branch he _can_ be impeached by Congress, as per the Constitution. It's one of the big checks and balances. Unless they amended the Constitution to put that in there, it's always an option on the table and no law can take that away. Supremacy Clause and all that jazz.

Or they can completely cut his funding, since Congress has control over all the money, too. Cap can go out and defend the X-Men in his golf cart because Congress didn't want to look bad putting money into something which is defending one of the most hated groups known to man.

Seriously, I know more about the government than you do. Cap's position is not completely unassailable and he is very much reachable if those in power seek to do so, no matter what sort of comic book bullshit they try to put in front of it.



> Gyrich is a non factor, he lost his political stability in The initiative



He's just an example. You could make up some political hack douchebag if you like, he's just Marvel's prime suspect when it comes to such things.



> that "Advantage " is nil cause being in the middle of knowhere just makes it easier to blow up with out worrying about human Casualties



San Fransisco Bay is in the middle of nowhere? You might want to check your geography there. And considering the X-Mansion is in the middle of Upstate New York away from everything basically means it's just like Utopia in that regard. It's not like he's moving into the middle of Manhattan here.



> the Mansion is too close to a  populated area for u to think about launching a nuke, and any attack you make you'll have to make it fast cause the 2 guys running the joint is REEEEEAALy good friends with the avengers and half the superheroes that live right down the street



The X-Mansion is in North Salem, Westchester County, NY. It's actually in the backwoods north of New York City.

Utopia is in San Fransisco Bay. It's within spitting distance of San Fransisco, or at least that's how it is drawn.

If you detonate a nuke in either of those, Utopia would be far more disastrous in terms of initial destruction. I don't even know how you can debate that. Sure, the fallout might be worse in Westchester, but Utopia is hardly an isolated rock in the middle of the ocean.



> wrong their were other options,



Okay, yes technically there are. "Smart, realistic options" is more of what I'm thinking of.



> yes they were willing to lay down their lives but it is the responsibility of those in charge to know when their soldiers are being brave idiots,



Indeed, and considering Cyclops decided to keep them and they won shows to me that he indeed knows better than you do what those kids could do. I mean, the proof is right there on the page that Cyclops knew better than Wolverine.



> if these were a bunch of 40 year olds ready to die for their country it would be different , but we are talking about the Last generation of a species, they need to be protected even from themselves,



... Except that running away doesn't necessarily do anything except handicap them even more in the long run. Sometimes you can't run away even though it's an option because it compromises your position more.



> what eh did to x-23 says different



What he did throughout the entire Schism event, never once forcing them to go into combat and only when it was their desire and obviously the _only_ real choice did he do it.

So yeah, I think I trump you there.




> they can defend them selves with out being in situations like that



I'm sure they can, but Cyclops didn't put Idie or the rest into either position. It was _*forced upon them*_ by outside influences who want the X-Men dead. To act like this isn't going to happen again is simply ignoring reality. Fictional reality, but reality nonetheless.



> sept both are happening they are becoming soldiers and victims their is always a choice, you can fight and defend your self with out such extremes, thats how the X-men lived for years



And they aren't living any differently! You fail to realize that the X-Men have _always_ been training kids to do these things long before Scott Summers ever took over. That's while people like Banhammer see as so fucking silly: It's ignoring years of continuity to create a point that comes across foolish in consideration of the past!



> really cause we have seen that isnt the case
> 
> Scott has them believing that they cant be normal, that they cant live real lives,



They can't live _regular_ lives. They can't go to high school like a regular kid, get drunk underage at a seedy bar like a regular kid, or sneak out of the house to see their teenage crushes like regular kids.

That's not because of Cyclops' doing, but of those who have dedicated their lives to destroying them simply on the basis of what their genes say rather than who they are. Cyclops simply tries to train them so that, when those people inevitably come, the kids are trained to defend themselves.

They can still live lives. They aren't soldiers, they simply know how to fight and defend themselves. But hey, I suppose because Wolverine is suddenly taking the kids off the front lines (And by "off the front lines", I mean behind every other team the X-Men have) means that they'll be able to do all those regular things without any fear of being attacked and not being able to defend themselves.



> impossible to do when that first box has to be constantly checked, to the point you cant do any thing else,



Yeah, but unless the Scarlet Witch is going to rewrite reality so that people don't hate mutants anymore, what Wolverine is doing does nothing to change that. The only thing he is doing is rather than having the kids be able to check that box himself, they have to rely on others to do so. How is that an improvement?



> and yet you see people in war torn countries managing to do that despite their shit conditions



But by your own definition, they aren't living. They are surviving. That's the whole fucking point: they can't live what we in the 1st World consider "real" or "regular" lives because of conditions completely out of their control. They live that way because it's their only realistic option, not because of a choice to do so.



> What will happen will happen you can ether kill your self contantly preparing for the other shoe to fall



Again, because people will magically not hate mutants when Wolverine takes over? You do realize that by not training them to fight he has done nothing to defend them or shield them any more from the horrifying realities of mutant life unless he intends to completely shelter them away from reality, right?



> or you can try to actually live



Or die. Most likely die, really.



> and and resign your self that you will deal with what happens when it happens



Great! Fuck precautions, let's just live because tomorrow we may die!

Weren't you fucking talking about self-preservation before? How the hell does "Throw caution to wind and let what will come come" jive with that?!


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 12, 2011)

what
the
fuck


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2011)

shit just got real


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 12, 2011)

ps they can live more normal lives if theyre in a setting that encourages them to.

basically i lean towards wolverine's side


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah I do too


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 12, 2011)

Parallax said:


> shit just got real



I am very serious about the implications within my fictional reality!

Also, I like to argue. A lot.



Petes12 said:


> ps they can live more normal lives if theyre in a setting that encourages them to.
> 
> basically i lean towards wolverine's side





Parallax said:


> Yeah I do too



I guess I can't see them living "normal" lives anymore given how the Marvel Universe is. That's not to say they can't live fulfilling or happy or good lives, but they'll never be "normal". But I guess I see Wolverine's reaction more as one against the kids fighting than about "normal lives" or anything like that, and I disagree with him on his stance about training them.

See, I can get my views out without publishing a book on it. I just choose not to.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2011)

it's cool man I definitely see where you're coming from and I don't think your opinion is wrong at all.

The event may not have been stellar but it did result in a pretty interesting development.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 12, 2011)

actually thought schism was pretty well written all around.

just the art was meh.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 12, 2011)

Parallax said:


> it's cool man I definitely see where you're coming from and I don't think your opinion is wrong at all.
> 
> The event may not have been stellar but it did result in a pretty interesting development.



Point in case, this is the most invested I've _ever_ been in the X-Men. So it's done something right, even if I disagree with it.



Petes12 said:


> actually thought schism was pretty well written all around.
> 
> just the art was meh.



To be honest, it's well-written even though I disagree with Wolverine's opinion rather... intensely. Petes is right that, when you look at things in retrospect, the whole angle they went for was rather well-built up.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 12, 2011)

For banhammer when he comes to this thread to post more pictures of dead mutant kids:


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 12, 2011)

I still think Laura Collins was a perfectly normal student little girl in a safe secure boarding school who was only learning how to get along with life and herself as a person and a mutant




Lots of students at the mansion were given the option. And then I remember the reason why they stopped.

Like Prodigy who insisted he wanted to be there strictly as a student
Right until around the part where a demon lord of limbo kidnaps all the children and rips his heart through his chest


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 12, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> For banhammer when he comes to this thread to post more pictures of dead mutant kids:



I love X-Club

Thanks


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 12, 2011)

I like when a comic can provoke an intresting debate like this and how many elements come into play, like Cyk bein a child solider himself or the fact Logan is immortal and could just wait for better times.

But in the end I have to say they're both wrong. Mutants number in the handfuls, sheer attrition will destroy them if they stay in the open and as history shows, they have no end of powerful enemies. Plus most of them are either children and/or do not have the powers or abilities to stop simple bullets killing them, nevermind Super Sentinals or all the powerful enemies they have. Even a fortress like Utopia is no good because the bad guys will eventually turn up forces strong enough to smash it or sneaky enough to bypass the defences. It's big and it's static which just makes it a target in the long term.

What they need to do is hide. It needen't be uncomfortable. They have the resources to set up shop anywhere on or off the planet and do it undercover (Though for out of universe reasons I can understand why they don't do this because it would basically neuter the as heroes).

But I think the thing is when the Super Sentinal was striding towards Utopia Scott was all "They can take our lives but they can never take our freedom". The problem is their first goal isn't to win glory in battle, it's to preserve the last of their species and provide these children with safe lives. When there's only a handful of mutants any death is a devastating loss.

Any idea of deterance is a joke. A few years back there were millions of mutants and a ton of Omega level chaps running about but they were still persecuted and Genosha was still obliterated. Now they are so vulnerable they're too tempting not to try and finish. The attacks won't stop and like I said, their enemies are numerous and powerful, the X-Peeps are few and vulnerable. Two dead mutants is an entire percentage of the population and as Ultimatum and Stryker's attack on the schoolbuses show, most of them die as easily as anyone else when caught off guard.

Wolverine is right in so far as it's better of them to avoid battles they can't win with 99% security to have no casualties and sending out mutant kids to die is against the whole reason the group exists.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 12, 2011)

Huh, forgot why I came into this thread in the first place:

Who is the naked blue chick who isn't Mysteque and where are her pants?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





Guy Gardner said:


> It was always realistic. That was never the problem. The time frame in which it would occur, however, was more problematic.


 at the time id didn't seem realistic


> Also, considering the world-wide hate of mutants and the powers leveled against them, it's hard to see mutant acceptance in the same light as desegregation. One is far more of an inevitability than the other, which we have seen few futures that show off coexistence of such things.


 we've seen those futures cause that makes good story telling


> Considering the Dream included the formation of the original X-Men, I think you have serious misconceptions as to what the Dream actually entails.


 the dream is simple, Mutants and Humans Living in peace




> It's only a fortress (and I use that term loosely when looking at Utopia) because other people make it necessary.


it hasn't been necessary since Cap got put incharge




> Are you talking about Quentin Quire here, or something different? And if something different, it's not like Xavier and Jean Grey didn't do that sort of shit all the fucking time.


i am talking about what Scott did at the end of the FI tie in



> The Avengers haven't done similar things with Quicksilver and the Scarlet Witch? And this is all moot since they've always feared them long, long before these deals were brokered.


 neither of them had even half the blood Magneto has on his hands



> I guess only Spider-Man can get away with those. And this is publicly known?


i wouldn't say he can get away with it,





> But what Ghandi fought for was far different and there were far different hurdles. Unlike Ghandi, the world population _approves_ of Sentinels and killing mutants on sight. The same could not be said of what happened during the fight for Indian independence.


wrong he still fought hate and ignorance and for peace





> Yeah, because Scott's really trying to eliminate the human race when he walks into the UN to say that the services of the X-Men are open to all nations. I mean, what a fucking supervillain, trying to establish a link between the world community and the mutant community and showing off what Mutants can do for the betterment of society. TOTALLY like Magneto!


 making show of forces, and viewng any one who dosent agree with him as a potential enemy dose




> We're already at the point where people are pulling out giant fighting robots to exterminate them from the face of the Earth. How has Scott escalated it at all past that?


they started out at that point, Scott is saying "yes we need to be separate," "yes we need a fortress and to make shows of force" 




> Nor does running away. However, running away _does_ encourage them to send more as it did work well enough for you to abandon you home in fear.


Making a Retreat isn't running away,  throwing away lives that cant afford to be lost is idiotic, especially when just cause u stooped one sentinel doesn't mean they wont send more and more and more, Further more utopia isn't a home, its just a base of operation, Scott had already abandoned , the school, and their base on the main land




> Yeah, because retreating never causes casualties


more people dies standing their ground then retreating, they had time and opportunity to get away with out risking their lives



> and not training them to fight will certainly save lives when they are inevitably put in harm's way.


they can and will be trained they just wont knowingly be put in the way of Vampires, Aliens,Demons, and genocidal robots




> Again, there is no assurance that retreat saves lives here.


the Sentinel was slowly walking one way they had a jet that could go the other way, their was no risk to the kids



> Not only could the Super Sentinel survive,



even if  it did reincofrcemnts were on the way


> but emboldening the enemy with such a victory


the kids that did this were toasting to their own greatness, they weren't any less emboldened


> while depriving the kids of training which could save their lives will cost far, far more.


no it wont not even close, Fighting that sentinel could of killed them, thats not "training" 





> Seriously, you are telling people who are constantly under attack _not_ to train how to fight. Who is ignoring self-preservation instincts?


u seem  to miss the entire point of the argument, its not about whether they should know how to defend them selves, its about turning them into soldiers




> Except that Cap was useless in Schism and did nothing to help anyone.


not his deal



> We've seen that the two teams can be distracted and/or put far enough out of the way for the kids to be put into danger regardless of the intentions of the adults. And again, unless we intend to cloister them on the campus like a like camp, it's impossible to avoid the fact that they could walk into an ambush just like the museum.


yes and when THAT happens they should defend them selves




> _Only_ the POTUS? You realize that we've seen dozens of Presidential appointees eliminated due to public and political pressure before, right?


 yes non of them were captain fucking america


> Also, as a member of the Executive Branch he _can_ be impeached by Congress, as per the Constitution. It's one of the big checks and balances. Unless they amended the Constitution to put that in there, it's always an option on the table and no law can take that away. Supremacy Clause and all that jazz.


 the President can only be impeached if he really fucks up, Steve could do a worse job then stark and Osbourne, but if the President still supports him, and he is keeping his nose clean Steve isn't going anywhere



> Or they can completely cut his funding, since Congress has control over all the money, too


the Sheild like organizations have primary funding, so no they can't


> Seriously, I know more about the government than you do.


 and i know more about the fictional organization in the fictonal universe then you do



> Cap's position is not completely unassailable and he is very much reachable if those in power seek to do so, no matter what sort of comic book bullshit they try to put in front of it.


sept that comic book bullshit overrides any  real bullshit you can bring forward cause it is surprise surprise a comic book



> San Fransisco Bay is in the middle of nowhere? You might want to check your geography there. And considering the X-Mansion is in the middle of Upstate New York away from everything basically means it's just like Utopia in that regard. It's not like he's moving into the middle of Manhattan here


.its in the ocean and has been shown to be far enough off that it is far more susceptible to attacks then the school




> The X-Mansion is in North Salem, Westchester County, NY. It's actually in the backwoods north of New York City.


and yet it has always been depicted as pretty much right down the street, again comic book bullshit for yeah, i dont make the rules


> If you detonate a nuke in either of those, Utopia would be far more disastrous in terms of initial destruction. I don't even know how you can debate that. Sure, the fallout might be worse in Westchester, but Utopia is hardly an isolated rock in the middle of the ocean.


 its usually drawn with Fransisco barely on the horizion





> Okay, yes technically there are. "Smart, realistic options" is more of what I'm thinking of.


By Smart and Realistic you mean "Easy"





> Indeed, and considering Cyclops decided to keep them and they won shows to me that he indeed knows better than you do what those kids could do. I mean, the proof is right there on the page that Cyclops knew better than Wolverine.


 no its proof of bad writing and unrealistic, notice they didn't show how they beat it, i know the power sets of every kid their, and their was no way they could beat it let alone every damn one of them walking out unscathed




> ... Except that running away doesn't necessarily do anything except handicap them even more in the long run. Sometimes you can't run away even though it's an option because it compromises your position more.


and some times you cant stand your ground just cause your afraid of looking weak, lives are more important then a rock that barely floats




> What he did throughout the entire Schism event, never once forcing them to go into combat and only when it was their desire and obviously the _only_ real choice did he do it.
> 
> So yeah, I think I trump you there.


 no because even thogh in schism he technically didn't do it in that circumstance he has done it before



> I'm sure they can, but Cyclops didn't put Idie or the rest into either position. It was _*forced upon them*_ by outside influences who want the X-Men dead. To act like this isn't going to happen again is simply ignoring reality. Fictional reality, but reality nonetheless.


of course it will happen again, it would be boring entertainment if it didn't, But it can be handled better, and steps to prevent it can be made


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> And they aren't living any differently! You fail to realize that the X-Men have _always_ been training kids to do these things long before Scott Summers ever took over. That's while people like Banhammer see as so fucking silly: It's ignoring years of continuity to create a point that comes across foolish in consideration of the past!


 Kids were never intentionally  put into situations like that, they were told to run, to retreat, to go get help, Yes Xavier trained the X-men for mission, but he actually trained them beyond a few sessions and waited till they could handle it, They didn't send the new mutants head long into the Morlock tunnels, they were never expected to kill and die when their were other options




> They can't live _regular_ lives. They can't go to high school like a regular kid, get drunk underage at a seedy bar like a regular kid, or sneak out of the house to see their teenage crushes like regular kids.


yes they can. they will face additional challenges but yes they can, to say they cant means that this is all for nothing and the mutants should just leave the planets


> That's not because of Cyclops' doing, but of those who have dedicated their lives to destroying them simply on the basis of what their genes say rather than who they are.


 didn't stop the 05, New Mutants, and Generation X from being kids when they  had the chance



> Cyclops simply tries to train them so that, when those people inevitably come, the kids are trained to defend themselves.


sept he has failed to do that, Their are tons dead kids that are on his hands cause he failed to protect them, and then failed to train them

more then that, he is  actively putting them in danger



> They can still live lives. They aren't soldiers,


 wrong, Cyclops has actively put them in the field to defend their "home" multiple times



> But hey, I suppose because Wolverine is suddenly taking the kids off the front lines (And by "off the front lines", I mean behind every other team the X-Men have) means that they'll be able to do all those regular things without any fear of being attacked and not being able to defend themselves.


 they will, and they will be able to defend theme selves to boot, you keep forgetting what the school was, why it worked , they will learn how to use their powers and defend themselves, they will just be students instead of cannon fodder




> Yeah, but unless the Scarlet Witch is going to rewrite reality so that people don't hate mutants anymore, what Wolverine is doing does nothing to change that.


 they are  going back to being apart of humanity then apart from it, going public, having the most famous mutant [and avenger] in the world representing them [wearing a suit no less], opening a school for children thus instilling a sense of education and responsibility, It wont be over night but its the right step


> The only thing he is doing is rather than having the kids be able to check that box himself, they have to rely on others to do so. How is that an improvement?


 Kids shouldn't have to be the ones constantly living in fear, they need to learn gradually how to check that "box", if these kids dont want to grow up to be X-men and Live normal lives, they now have the opportunity, they will always be mutants but if avalanche can have some semblance of normality why cant they



> But by your own definition, they aren't living. They are surviving. That's the whole fucking point: they can't live what we in the 1st World consider "real" or "regular" lives because of conditions completely out of their control. They live that way because it's their only realistic option, not because of a choice to do so.


Wrong they can live that way the only thing stopping them is fear, it takes strong individuals to actively fight against fear but  you just gotta take the firs step




> Again, because people will magically not hate mutants when Wolverine takes over? You do realize that by not training them to fight he has done nothing to defend them or shield them any more from the horrifying realities of mutant life unless he intends to completely shelter them away from reality, right?


have you really ever read X-men cause i dont think you know what they tend to do at those schools




> Or die. Most likely die, really.


some thing they will just as likely do under Scott's eye, At least with wolverine they Can have real lives before that theoretically happens



> Great! Fuck precautions, let's just live because tomorrow we may die!Weren't you fucking talking about self-preservation before? How the hell does "Throw caution to wind and let what will come come" jive with that?!


 no one said fuck precautions


Living a full life with mace in your pocket is better the never leaving the house in the first place



EDIT: I am not gonna play this any more way to much text.

lets just agree to disagree

both sides have a valid argument


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 12, 2011)

X-Men Regenesis,talking about splitting in half.

What's with artists and X-23 midriff showing?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 12, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Huh, forgot why I came into this thread in the first place:
> 
> Who is the naked blue chick who isn't Mysteque and where are her pants?



) 

i actually had no idea she had a codename, I've only seen her called Laurie.

its funny how even your opinion is represented in a way, the ultimate x-men are completely in hiding.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 12, 2011)

FUCKK YOU GUYSSSSSSS FUCKING AOA BOBBY DRAKE ON UNCANNY X FORCE!!!!!

WHY DIDNT ANYBODY PICK UP UNCANNY X FORCE!@!@@@!!!!!!  RARGH


Also Guy Gardner I see your points and I'm with Zen too much text to filter too.  I'm sure this would  be a great long standing debate but I'm agreeing that we both disagree.

I just wanted to say that you live life longer by not fighting as kids.  Fighting just increases your probability of death.  They're feared anyways so running to fight another day when their powers have matured is better in the long run.  There will always be X Villains.  So why not fight them when their older and more mature.


ALSO FUCK GUYS!! GIANT BOBBY DRAKE ON UNCANNY X FORCE ARRGHHH!!!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 12, 2011)

The Naked Blue chick was Danger.  And if you're talking about the naked blue chick talking to Hope its Transonic one of the Five Lights and her power is Flight.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2011)

Shadow said:


> The Naked Blue chick was Danger.  And if you're talking about the naked blue chick talking to Hope its Transonic one of the Five Lights and *her power is Flight.*



and. nothing. else.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 12, 2011)

its slightly more interesting, her body changes depending on what kind of flying she's doing. and she's fast


----------



## The Big G (Oct 13, 2011)

I knew my boy Hellion would be Team Wolverine

And Uncanny X-Force continues to be the sex


----------



## Shadow (Oct 13, 2011)

I like AoA Iceman he knows how to use his powers effectively.  I mean that was one gigantic construct he did.  Im having a hard time believing that Logan can kill him.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I like AoA Iceman he knows how to use his powers effectively.  I mean that was one gigantic construct he did.  Im having a hard time believing that Logan can kill him.



Wolverine can kill any one and any thing all he needs is time, patience, and beer


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 13, 2011)

And hype : /


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2011)

Uncanny X Force still the best X book on the market period

and quite possibly the best superhero book bar none.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> EDIT: I am not gonna play this any more way to much text.
> 
> lets just agree to disagree
> 
> both sides have a valid argument



Yeah, I'm really not up for a drawn out debate right now.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 13, 2011)

I miss the good old Days when Logan would be dumb enough to maim Eric who then tares the Adamantium from Logan nearly killing him.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2011)

The Biggest Problem with this Decimation BS is that you cant Justify Guys like Magneto not cooperating with the X-men, Mutant kind cant suffer the straight up turfwars and in fighting

thats why so many of their villains have joined up with them or at least are on non violent terms

it looks like even Mr. Fucking Sinister is gonna be giving them some support even if its in a....sinister...way


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 13, 2011)

it is remarkable how cyclop's team is basically all former villains and the new juggernaut


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 14, 2011)

The Big G said:


> I knew my boy Hellion would be Team Wolverine


He and X-23 can fuck everyday without anyone disturbing them.

You know how Laura can go out of control(trigger style),when there is something wrong with him.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2011)

I know I'm getting old when the thought of "you do realize they are minors?" props up into my head


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 14, 2011)

Scott Summers Unit has all the X-Men's Old Rogues Gallery on it... I wonder what would happen when his Unit and Logan face off...


----------



## Shadow (Oct 14, 2011)

The Good Guys win that's whats going to happen.  The good guys always wins


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 14, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I know I'm getting old when the thought of "you do realize they are minors?" props up into my head


Isn't USA the country with the most/highest teen pregnancies?
MTV 16 and pregnant anyone??:ho

And some good guys getting screwed.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2011)

Banhammer doesn't live in the US


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2011)

I sympathize with laura a lot. I also sympathize with Helion even though I don't particularly care for him. Specially not when compared to Laura.

Is it weird that I like that she likes him, but don't particularly give a darn about the fact that helion likes her back?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 14, 2011)

Its actually

My Super Sweet 16

16 and Pregnant

See the relevance? LOL


Anyways how is it that AoA Bobby can create and control that many giant ice constructs.  And regular Bobby can barely freeze part of the ocean.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 14, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Its actually
> 
> My Super Sweet 16
> 
> ...



Because Normal Bobby, nerfs himself by playing the "Can I actually do this" Game


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 14, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I sympathize with laura a lot. I also sympathize with Helion even though I don't particularly care for him. Specially not when compared to Laura.
> 
> Is it weird that I like that she likes him, but don't particularly give a darn about the fact that helion likes her back?



I had read X-23 back stories,which is tragic as fuck.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If she and Hellion have kids,one of them will be named Sarah.After doctor  Kinney ofcourse.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 14, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Is it weird that I like that she likes him, but don't particularly give a darn about the fact that helion likes her back?



Yeah that is kinda strange....




Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> He and X-23 can fuck everyday without anyone disturbing them.
> 
> You know how Laura can go out of control(trigger style),when there is something wrong with him.



Why do you think he really joined team wolvie...he wants to get tight with Wolverine so Wolverine won't gut him when he tells him he knocked up his clone/daughter/sister


----------



## Shadow (Oct 14, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Because Normal Bobby, nerfs himself by playing the "Can I actually do this" Game



Yeah but we have seen flashes of Bobby's power.  Didn't he somehow freeze somebodys organs or something like that?

I mean come on to create huge constructs like that and actively move it is crazy.  Not to mention AoA Bobby seems to imply that he is controlling them from afar when he told Fantomex that none of them has any "consciousness"

I mean he was mixed in the water when Fantomex fell.  Regular Bobby had trouble trying to kill a Predator X with Betsy's help in the fucking Ocean near San Francisco.  

Also I think that Deadpool will be the one to kill AoA Bobby.  Which would suck as I was hoping that AoA Iceman can make the X Force team.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 15, 2011)

make giant constructs
make body doubles

Someone's been lurking on NF :33


----------



## Shadow (Oct 15, 2011)

Then you see him on Wolverine and the X Men and all he does is give Ice cubes to wolverines beer tap


----------



## The Big G (Oct 15, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Then you see him on Wolverine and the X Men and all he does is give Ice cubes to wolverines beer tap



everyone likes ice-cold beer


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 15, 2011)

Not really. It's not like beer is sweet. It's kind of irrelevant as long as it's not hot

Unless it's ale. Ale is best drunk warm


----------



## illmatic (Oct 15, 2011)

"*It's coming*" was teased. Big phoenix image. Names attached: Fraction, Hickman, Kubert, Romita Jr


----------



## Shadow (Oct 15, 2011)

God JRJR is going to be the only thing I hate about it.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 15, 2011)

Also named were Coipel (easily making up for JRJR), Bendis, Aaron and Brubaker. 

kind of a big thing I guess


----------



## Bushido Style (Oct 15, 2011)

Probably something Hope related.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 15, 2011)

clearly. 

i think its more interesting that it seems to be a major avengers/x-men event type thing, when was the last time they really interacted?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 15, 2011)

Avengers Crusade when they were fighting over Wanda which would imply recently.  How many more issues till AC ends anyways?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 15, 2011)

oh, right. well whatever, avenger's crusade doesnt matter


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 15, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> clearly.
> 
> i think its more interesting that it seems to be a major avengers/x-men event type thing, when was the last time they really interacted?



House of M I think wasn't it?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 15, 2011)

they fought the dark avengers quite handily.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2011)

The avengers showed up for Second coming too.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 15, 2011)

It would be weird if Hope gets the Phoenix Force and still has trouble with it.  So much so that LOEB has to write Cable's return <cringe>  GODDAMN IT MARVEL!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2011)

First Class Sucked!


----------



## Thor (Oct 16, 2011)

Marvels next company wide big event.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 16, 2011)

I cant wait to see this LEGO art X men event be ruined by JRJR.


----------



## Thor (Oct 16, 2011)

I can't wait to see it brought to life by Coipel.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 16, 2011)

The Big G said:


> Why do you think he really joined team wolvie...he wants to get tight with Wolverine so Wolverine won't gut him when he tells him he knocked up his daughter


Having beautiful kids.


Dark Phoenix is coming back?


----------



## Bushido Style (Oct 16, 2011)

Marvel released a ton of covers today. The Uncanny X-Force cover is crazy. 


Legacy is now a teacher focused book. Ice Man, Cannonball, and Husk are all added to the cast.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2011)

Bushido Style said:


> .



WATXM is gonna Be awesome


----------



## The Big G (Oct 17, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Having beautiful kids.



To be honest I'm having a feeling that Liu might split Laura and Julian before they get a chance 

You can see my reasoning here


----------



## Shadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Are those baby nightcrawlers?  Did I miss something?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Are those baby nightcrawlers?  Did I miss something?



Their official Fan nickname are "the Bamf's"

the Leading theories on CBR are they are Imperfect  clones of  Kurt, or his spawn from eggs he laid before he died


----------



## Taleran (Oct 17, 2011)

I enjoy how Remender has used it but I dislike how the door has now been kicked open.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Did Betsy lose an eye or was that just a badly drawn page?  Im talking about the page where Fantomex is chained up.

Also............wouldn't it be weird if AoA characters can come to the 616 universe now? Especially with Jean and her Phoenix Force and the Phoenix Arc coming up?

Although it would be good for the LOL'z considering AoA Jean is married to Logan LMAO.


----------



## Thor (Oct 17, 2011)

Kurt can lay eggs?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2011)

Thor said:


> Kurt can lay eggs?



thats the theory any way


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2011)

I like how Doop is gonna be in WATXM


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 17, 2011)

Bushido Style said:


> Marvel released a ton of covers today. The Uncanny X-Force cover is crazy.
> 
> 
> Legacy is now a teacher focused book. Ice Man, Cannonball, and Husk are all added to the cast.



 Epic cover

And fuck Liu,character development is damn important.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 17, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> And fuck Liu,character development is damn important.



For the the rest of the year Liu is on the hot seat


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 17, 2011)

Where did Wolverine pick up a Brood from?


----------



## The Big G (Oct 17, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Where did Wolverine pick up a Brood from?



Astonishing X-Men

supposedly a brood was born with compassion making it a mutant brood and Wolverine's team needed a token alien character since Cyclops's team had Warlock


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 18, 2011)

So I got around to reading Generation Hope and Regenesis.

I liked Generation Hope a lot, especially the opening page. The middle with Transonic was a bit weird, but the book has a lot of characters I like. Now I need to start tracking down back issues. The only thing that would have made the book better would have been Hope pushing Idie off a cliff and shouting "FIERO!"

Regenesis kind of highlights one of the criticisms that I've seen, probably best expressed by Graeme and Jeff at The Savage Critics: The breakup of the X-Men does not carry the bad feelings that it probably should. You kind of got that feeling from the Schism #5, but Regenesis really shows it. The whole tone of how people are picking sides doesn't merit the whole "artist's depiction" of what is going on. The only time we saw people actually getting aggressive with it was Prodigy and Hellion, where I thought Prodigy pretty much verbally bitchslapped Hellion in the argument.

"Well, I'm going over here because it's so much better!"

"Here are a number of reasons why you are wrong."

"... Uh, well FUCK YOU!"

Not starting a debate up again, but I found it funny how quick Hellion went for an ad homenim there. Also, as these books constitute my first exposure to the character... Rockslide is a real tool, isn't he?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Also, as these books constitute my first exposure to the character... *Rockslide is a real tool, isn't he?*



Quite the opposite actually, Rockslide is Bro of Bros.

despite his mutation, he has never been shown to lament his fate, he is eternally optimistic, but at the same time is hurting on the inside because so many of his friends have died, and is  very protective of all of them. He is one of the Few NXM that Wants to be a full fledged X-man his decision to go back to school is most likely so he can protect his friend who are going there. Notice in the Scene you mentioned he was the one who broke up the prospective fight, Possible only agreeing with Hellion, cause A. that is  his oldest friend, and B. Hellion is a hot head with a fragile ego that needs to be appeased

Out of all the kids currently hanging with the X-men, he is most worthy of one day being accepted as a real X-man.



also their was a Time when hellion would of bitcheslapped Prodigy right back, but he hasn't been written like that for a while now


----------



## The Big G (Oct 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Quite the opposite actually, Rockslide is Bro of Bros.
> 
> despite his mutation, he has never been shown to lament his fate, he is eternally optimistic, but at the same time is hurting on the inside because so many of his friends have died, and is  very protective of all of them. He is one of the Few NXM that Wants to be a full fledged X-man his decision to go back to school is most likely so he can protect his friend who are going there. Notice in the Scene you mentioned he was the one who broke up the prospective fight.
> 
> ...



Once upon a time Hellion and Rockslide were the Vegeta and Nappa of the NXM 

And if your wonder which Nappa: DBZ Abridged Nappa


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2011)

The Big G said:


> Once upon a time Hellion and Rockslide were the Vegeta and Nappa of the NXM
> 
> And if your wonder which Nappa: DBZ Abridged Nappa



Once upon a time Hellion was Quintin Quire Done right .



a young Revolutionary, that didn't quite fit the perfect mold of Xavier's dream but didn't at the same time undermine it, Charisma, Ability, and the right amount of arrogance but with out Quire's delusions of grandeur and instability. even when they portrayed him as a Draco Malfoy Expy to the Generic Dawson's creek rejects of the New Mutants. 2.0, he was an engaging figure that you could tell might grow to make it to Grown ups table ala Cannonball but alas he was derailed hard



not hard to see why hed want to go back to school thogh, he has been stabbed Constantly, Kidnapped, drudged, maimed, his Meat Grinder analogy was accurate


----------



## The Big G (Oct 18, 2011)

You have to wonder how many headaches Quire and Hellion will give Wolverine in WAXTM


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2011)

The Big G said:


> You have to wonder how many headaches Quire and Hellion will give Wolverine in WAXTM


Plenty but i doubt they will be a unified force


see Quentin was all Creepy stalker over one of the Chukoos, where as Hellion.....


----------



## The Big G (Oct 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Plenty but i doubt they will be a unified force
> 
> 
> see Quentin was all Creepy stalker over one of the Chukoos, where as Hellion.....



Its Canon that Hellion has a clone fetish 

he secretly longs for a harem of X-23s in slave Lea outfits


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2011)

The Big G said:


> Its Canon that Hellion has a clone fetish
> 
> he secretly longs for a harem of X-23s in slave Lea outfits



well i want that too doesn't mean i got a thing for clones persay


----------



## The Big G (Oct 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> well i want that too doesn't mean i got a thing for clones persay



True

But First the Cuckoos, then X-23=clone fetish


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2011)

The Big G said:


> True
> 
> But First the Cuckoos, then X-23=clone fetish



You might be on to some thing 

Well have to see his interactions  with Madelyn prior and Strife to know for sure


----------



## The Big G (Oct 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> You might be on to some thing
> 
> Well have to see his interactions  with Madelyn prior and Strife to know for sure



He did try to undue Jean's blouse during his early days...

My knowledge of Hellion is ultimate


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2011)

The Big G said:


> He did try to undue Jean's blouse during his early days...
> 
> My knowledge of Hellion is ultimate



Sofia or Laura?


----------



## The Big G (Oct 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Sofia or Laura?



Laura

Yost and Kyle did a great job slowly creating a bond between the two during their run on NXM and X-Force. Liu did a nice job during her first arc in X-23...though i'm cautious of where Liu will be taking them in the next X-23 arc. Nov and Dec will be interesting to say the least... 

Sofia and Julian were cliche...

Though you could argue that Julian and Laura are just as equally cliche....


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2011)

The Big G said:


> Laura
> 
> Yost and Kyle did a great job slowly creating a bond between the two during their run on NXM and X-Force. Liu did a nice job during her first arc in X-23...though i'm cautious of where Liu will be taking them in the next X-23 arc. Nov and Dec will be interesting to say the least...
> 
> ...



Cliche's are only bad when they are executed poorly, and id say Laura and Julian were handled very well.

as much as is dislike the book i hope Hellion Follows her To Avengers Academy, not only for their relationship but he fits the M.O for the book perfectly


----------



## The Big G (Oct 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Cliche's are only bad when they are executed poorly, and id say Laura and Julian were handled very well.



Agreed  



> as much as is dislike the book i hope Hellion Follows her To Avengers Academy, not only for their relationship but he fits the M.O for the book perfectly



I thinking about asking him when does his first X-Position on whether Hellion would be a good fit for AA


----------



## Shadow (Oct 18, 2011)

Laura is joining Avengers Academy?  (I don't read X-23)


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Laura is joining Avengers Academy?  (*I don't read X-23)*


----------



## The Big G (Oct 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Laura is joining Avengers Academy?  (I don't read X-23)



Oddly enough she's joining as a part time student in AA issue #23....


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2011)

The Big G said:


> Oddly enough she's joining as a part time student in AA issue #23....



I can't imagine Liu  i happy about that


----------



## The Big G (Oct 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I can't imagine Liu  i happy about that



While she wasn't told about it, she's actually really happy that Laura is getting more exposure in the greater MU...plus she's going to be a part time student so she'll have plenty of time for her own shenanigans


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2011)

The Big G said:


> While she wasn't told about it, she's actually really happy that Laura is getting more exposure in the greater MU...plus she's going to be a part time student so she'll have plenty of time for her own shenanigans



I dont Trust the interviews to show the Writer's true feelings

If she was pissed she wouldn't say it in the interview


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)

yeah she could be super pissed for all we know


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2011)

Liu has said some less then favorable things about her Joining the NXM i cant see why shed be ok with her joining the academy


----------



## The Big G (Oct 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I dont Trust the interviews to show the Writer's true feelings
> 
> If she was pissed she wouldn't say it in the interview



True

But that's the catch 22 with writing for a company like Marvel, the characters really are on loan to you. And you can't control their fate. 

Going back to the whole Hellion/Wind Dancer Hellion/X-23 debate.  Christina Weir and her hubby Nunzio DeFillips created Hellion and Wind Dancer during their time writing the X-Books they placed them together and all was good. But then I think they had a falling out with Marvel, Yost and Kyle come in bring in X-23 and de-powered Wind Dancer and send her off. (Though it should be noted that originally it was her who bit the sniper's bullet not Wallflower, Yost and Kyle said they liked Sofia so much that they spared her) They then write Hellion and X-23 during their runs on NXM and X-Force and eventually passed them off to Liu, so they could pursue other Marvel projects. 

though there are some exceptions. Jason Aaron in a way coordinates all of the Wolverine action across the MU.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I can't imagine Liu  i happy about that



why not?

i also do not read x-23


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 19, 2011)

Read X-23 back story(Innocent Lost and Target X),it's sick as fuck.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> why not?


 She already feels the NXM were beneath X23  and was a "mistake" for her Character Development, but now she is going to be used to try and boost the AA's sales, i bet she is fuming



> i also do not read x-23


I wish i could say i was disappointed in you but you have set the bar really low


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 19, 2011)

you're not reading action comics you really dont have room to talk!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh Come on that doesn't Count its Superman i would be violating my principals by reading it


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 19, 2011)

well I can't say I'm too interested in x-23 as a character. 

I have not set a low bar


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> well I can't say I'm too interested in x-23 as a character.
> 
> I have not set a low bar



My Decision to not read a super man comic is a deep moral decison


you are just not giving x-23 a fair chance


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2011)

and you're not giving Superman one


----------



## Thor (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't blame him. For years Superman has been utter crap. Only with the new 58 has it been an enjoyable read.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 19, 2011)

Thor said:


> I don't blame him. For years Superman has been utter crap. Only with the new 58 has it been an enjoyable read.



Eh... I'd disagree with that. There are some good runs there, especially Geoff Johns stuff. Chris Roberson, some of Kurt Busiek's stuff is good, All-Star Superman... there are plenty of good stories. Hell, even some of the New Krypton stuff was good (it just went on too long). Even Superman supporting characters like Mon-El and Lex Luthor had good stuff.

Especially Luthor. Grodd + Spoon = Instant Classic.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 19, 2011)

I kind of hated Roberson. Zen would too

WoNK couldve been good but the constant crossovers killed it. It was some 90s batman shit, in the worst way possible.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 19, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I kind of hated Roberson. Zen would too
> 
> WoNK couldve been good but the constant crossovers killed it. It was some 90s batman shit, in the worst way possible.



Roberson was hurt I think by being saddled with the whole Grounded thing.

And I agree that WoNK just became too much of an endurance test. That's why I dropped it in the end.


----------



## Thor (Oct 19, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Eh... I'd disagree with that. There are some good runs there, especially Geoff Johns stuff. Chris Roberson, some of Kurt Busiek's stuff is good, All-Star Superman... there are plenty of good stories. Hell, even some of the New Krypton stuff was good (it just went on too long). Even Superman supporting characters like Mon-El and Lex Luthor had good stuff.
> 
> Especially Luthor. Grodd + Spoon = Instant Classic.



Yeah maybe I exaggerated a little. All Star Superman was great. Geoff Johns stuff was cool too. NK started good but like you said it went on too long. I liked the Mon-El stuff, not Luthor. But I hate Luthor with a passion, because he's that good of a villain.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 19, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Roberson was hurt I think by being saddled with the whole Grounded thing.



His whole style bugged the shit out of me


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 19, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Rockslide is a real tool, isn't he?



He really is, but ina good way. Like a "what if Jhonny Storm got the Thing's powers"


----------



## Shadow (Oct 25, 2011)

Im guessing that the vest he is wearing has something to do with him coming back


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2011)

I gave x-23 a couple tries, but it's kinda boring overall
this whole "I'm a teen alone on the streets and everything is oh so melancholy, look at me scowl cuz I don't have parents, pout pout pout" makes me impatient, and I haven't seen any great story direction
it's not a good sign when a book has a cameo every issue


----------



## Cromer (Oct 26, 2011)

Roberson has that whole Silver Age writing style which bugs the hell  outta me. Was iZombie really that good to warrant him on Superman?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 26, 2011)

So Wolverine's book sets a pretty great launch point quality wise, that book was a ton of fun.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 26, 2011)

those classes are great.

also "The best there is at what we do"


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 26, 2011)

Ethics 101 is my personal fave.

Sadly JeanGreySchool.com just redirects to Marvel


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Diction and Linguistics with Professor Rogue is pretty excellent


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 26, 2011)

I look forward to more of Kid Gladiator and I love Beast in this...is he a pre-existing character? 

a pretty good first issue, glad I picked it up.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2011)

World History, eye witness account made me laugh

all the classes/events/etc were great. 

This was a good issue I'm really excited for this series.


----------



## Bushido Style (Oct 26, 2011)

Wolverine And The X-Men was fucking good. One of the better X-Men issues I've read in a long time.  The school reminds me of Hogwarts with all crazy things going on. I'm very impressed. Quality stuff right here.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 26, 2011)

WATXM


----------



## Blinky (Oct 26, 2011)

That was pretty awesome yeah. 

I haven't read much X-men before this and yeah  can easily google this but anyway, who was the guy at the start ? I thought Xavier was dead.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 26, 2011)

Xavier is never dead for long.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh so that was just him ? 

I thought he was still dead since when he was mentioned in Schism it was in past tense.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't realize he'd ever died.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought he was just in space for a while?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 26, 2011)

Wolverine and the X-Men#1 is already a classic.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm honestly completely clueless what's happened to Xavier over the past few years so I kinda just went oh ok Xavier is there and walking and cool with Logan alright moving on.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2011)

Weird to say but I didn't really like the art. I dunno, it wasn't bad but I expected better for some reason.

And yea, I dont know what Xavier's been up to. I always think of that one LBFA comic where the X men are wondering, and all the sudden he runs in, points to his legs and says "Have you seen this shit!?" then poses.

Thats what I like to think he's been up to.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2011)

which would be cool if he didn't gain and lose the use of his legs every other month


----------



## shit (Oct 26, 2011)

mkraan crystals bringing his powers back was the stupidest shit ever


----------



## Shadow (Oct 26, 2011)

Beat that Scott Summers............BEAT THAT

Sex Ed with Remy LeBeau AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA


----------



## The Big G (Oct 26, 2011)

Hellion was forced to replace Rockslide as his lackey


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 27, 2011)

The Big G said:


> Hellion was forced to replace Rockslide as his lackey



Of Course he did, Rockslide has Progressed as a Character Becoming the Ultimate Bro While Hellion has Regressed back to being Draco Malfoy with Black hair


Also WATXM was Probably the Best Launch issue of an X-men Book in the last 10 years

Also Also I Fucking Pumped my fist at "Kid Gladiator"


----------



## illmatic (Oct 27, 2011)

I didn't like the art. The art was distracting in that I am use to the art being less cartoony style and more cheesecake where they all have looked like they should be on a day time soap.  art is looking more my taste

The school appears to be known by public as a school for mutants. So with everyone knowing this is a school for mutants, how long can it survive before being attacked? 


12 yrs old  

This kid is part Tony Stark part Richie Rich


----------



## shit (Oct 27, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Also WATXM was Probably the Best Launch issue of an X-men Book in the last 10 years



I haven't read WatXM 1 yet, but UXF says hi


----------



## Thor (Oct 27, 2011)

Kid Gladiator. That was cool. I kinda like this book. Even though I now hate Wolverine.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 27, 2011)

'Comics classics: From Kirby to Morrison'...

This was so much better than I expected. Gillen better have put something together of comparable epicness for the 'House of ex-Villains (and Scott Summers)' that he's got.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 27, 2011)

remind me again why anyone likes hellion? what a little shitstain


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 27, 2011)

That transparent fat guy really drew the mutation short straw.

Any sign of Mercury? I assume she's gone with Julian and Laura to the school.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 27, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Of Course he did, Rockslide has Progressed as a Character Becoming the Ultimate Bro While Hellion has Regressed back to being Draco Malfoy with Black hair



Rockslide might be the ultimate Bro...but he might also be a bed wetter...

Hellion cracked me up this issue: picking on the poor little Bro and then getting attacked in the Bathroom by the Danger Room lol

Plus he's in it for the chicks 



shit said:


> I haven't read WatXM 1 yet, but UXF says hi



UXF is amazing but WATXM so far is phenomenal both are LEGEND...wait for it....DARY!



Petes12 said:


> remind me again why anyone likes hellion? what a little shitstain



Hellion is immortal and he's in it for the chicks


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 27, 2011)

yeah. mutants are weird. they all celebrate how great it is to have hope and people getting powers again... but you look at the cast of generation hope and just think, every single one of these people would've been better off staying human.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 27, 2011)

I dunno, Hope and Time boy seem to be uncrippled and Japanese boy and Beast boy seem to quite like it.

Only Laurie and Idie dislike it and part of that has to be the shit they get dressed (Or not) in.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 27, 2011)

Next issue of WATXM going to be wacko.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 27, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I dunno, Hope and Time boy seem to be uncrippled and Japanese boy and Beast boy seem to quite like it.
> 
> Only Laurie and Idie dislike it and part of that has to be the shit they get dressed (Or not) in.



time guy's powers are killing him, japanese guy's face is half melted but hes a freak so i guess hes ok with it. teon's power is that he's been mentally disabled.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I didn't like the art. The art was distracting in that I am use to the art being less cartoony style and more cheesecake where they all have looked like they should be on a day time soap.  art is looking more my taste
> 
> The school appears to be known by public as a school for mutants. So with everyone knowing this is a school for mutants, how long can it survive before being attacked?



See I totally get how this art could get at people but for me the art is perfect for the tone the book is setting and it has a kinetic feel that the other main book just doesn't have.

Sure everyone will know the school is a home for mutants, but being in public makes it so they are not hiding anything and come off as the injured party and puts all the light on whoever attacks him.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 27, 2011)

it's really weird since I usually do not like Bachallo's art at all but for this title it really worked and I totally dug it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 27, 2011)

shit said:


> I haven't read WatXM 1 yet, but UXF says hi


WATXM is Better IMO 

UXF was good but it didin't feel as fresh and as fun



illmatic said:


> The school appears to be known by public as a school for mutants. So with everyone knowing this is a school for mutants, how long can it survive before being attacked?


 It's Already being attacked, but its nothing they haven't dealt with before





> 12 yrs old
> 
> This kid is part Tony Stark part Richie Rich


I immediately thought "Fuck he is an Evil Amadeus Cho!"



The Big G said:


> Rockslide might be the ultimate Bro...but he might also be a bed wetter...


 it Can't be him he is made out of rocks, he isnt even like the thing where he is just hard on the outside, he is literally made of rocks, My money is on Idie




> UXF is amazing but WATXM so far is phenomenal both are LEGEND...wait for it....DARY!


 agreed 



			
				Petes12  said:
			
		

> remind me again why anyone likes hellion? what a little shitstain


 he was a Great character back before they decided to flush all of his Character Development down the fucking toilet

It's not out of character for Jullian to dislike Bro but it is for him to be all Afterschool special bully about it


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 27, 2011)

Thor said:


> I don't blame him. For years Superman has been utter crap.



Unless they were killing him off or bringing him back


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 27, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Im guessing that the vest he is wearing has something to do with him coming back


Captain is looking at his gun mid fight with the same expression someone notices he just let the muffins in the oven


shit said:


> I gave x-23 a couple tries, but it's kinda boring overall
> this whole "I'm a teen alone on the streets and everything is oh so melancholy, look at me scowl cuz I don't have parents, pout pout pout" makes me impatient, and I haven't seen any great story direction
> it's not a good sign when a book has a cameo every issue


I'm sorry for that.
I liked it.
But I can forgive a lot of bad in the name of charm.


Petes12 said:


> those classes are great.
> 
> also "The best there is at what we do"



I like the "Weaponizing Household Items With Remy LeBeau" class

C wut I did dar?

Also the "Who was Jean Grey" special is kind of ?_?
Creepy.


Petes12 said:


> time guy's powers are killing him, japanese guy's face is half melted but hes a freak so i guess hes ok with it. teon's power is that he's been mentally disabled.



Japanese guy's face is half melted but he's ok with it because he thinks it's an artistic statement to what he sees himself as. Something of a masochistic  "I'm beautifull because I'm ugly"
And while Zero has Nietzsche syndrome, Teon has the oposite where his brain uses reactionary thought to adapt and adjust to any immediate short term drives and decisions to the minimal effort necessary sacrificing wiser and responsible decisions regardless of their morality most effectively.
What I'm trying to say is well
Teon is what them in the brain buisness call a psychopath

all compliments of your newfound x-gene


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 27, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> That transparent fat guy really drew the mutation short straw.
> 
> Any sign of Mercury? I assume she's gone with Julian and Laura to the school.



wax.
That pink thing on him is wax
His power is being combustible

Mind you, not fireproof
Combustible


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 27, 2011)

I also liked the 
Art of Fighting without Fighting
Art of Fighting with Fighting
Computer Hacking
Flying Into Things Headfirst
Psychic Self Defense
And
Know your alien races and how to Kill them classes


Not to mention the exploding bathroom and building wise danger room.

I won't say why I like them though. Because I'm coy like that. :sourpuss


Anyway, I did miss my Hogwarts book dose that Avengers Academy wasn't delivering for me yet ( seems like it is going to change fast now) so I'm excited for that while at the same time I must agree that I have misgivings about the artist.
My liking of him goes up and down a lot on any given issue


----------



## illmatic (Oct 27, 2011)

*First Look at Wolverine and the X-Men #2*


*Spoiler*: __ 





Page 1-2,

 Page 3

 Page 4





> *WOLVERINE & THE X-MEN #2*
> Written by JASON AARON
> Pencils & Cover by CHRIS BACHALO
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 27, 2011)

December is to far away


----------



## illmatic (Oct 27, 2011)

It says December but it also says ON SALE - 11/23/11


----------



## Parallax (Oct 28, 2011)

Damn that art is great


----------



## Parallax (Oct 28, 2011)

I also do like how Aaron did not just dump the Hellfire Club.  I hope that Gillen uses them too.  I wonder if they'll be a huge part of the next big X-Men event


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> wax.
> That pink thing on him is wax
> His power is being combustible
> 
> ...



Sucks to be him


----------



## Thor (Oct 28, 2011)

His Iceman looks so shitty though.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2011)

better than the usual boring icy version of silver surfer


----------



## Thor (Oct 28, 2011)

Depends on who draws him. 

BTW Iceman's Iceform was there even before Silver Surfer was created. So Silver Surfer's design is a copy of Icemans.

X-Men vol. 1 #8 came out in 1964. Surfer was created in 1966.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2011)

That can be questioned, Iceman originally looked more like a Snow Man than anything else and Surfer was distinctly Silver and had that metal sheen


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 28, 2011)

> Can he keep his school together before it’s too late?



He hasn't put it together yet! Dx


----------



## Thor (Oct 28, 2011)

Taleran said:


> That can be questioned, Iceman originally looked more like a Snow Man than anything else and Surfer was distinctly Silver and had that metal sheen



I just said Iceman was using his slick Icy form two years before Silver Surfer was created.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 28, 2011)

Damn it Marvel,make WATXM biweekly.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thor said:


> BTW Iceman's Iceform was there even before Silver Surfer was created. So Silver Surfer's design is a copy of Icemans.
> 
> X-Men vol. 1 #8 came out in 1964. Surfer was created in 1966.



dont care!


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 28, 2011)

I always liked his non-form better. Like normal human with ice powers.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 29, 2011)

Am I correct to assume there is like about a dozen people with fire powers.

Yet only ONE Iceman?


----------



## Thor (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah. He's special. 

Storm and Idie have......Storm has ice powers though.


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah but ice powers is kind of a retarded idea compared to fire powers
like you can get the awesomeness of fire powers just from seeing images of a forest fire or something
it's not really possible to blast ice, and in the few instances where you could arrange it, the harmful effects to the air quality around the blast would be just as harmful to your teammates as the blasts of some base element or compound in liquid form released from extreme pressure out of thin air
and freezing someone in ice is equally retarded, as cold is actually merely the absence of heat energy, and thus iceman from a physics standpoint should be controlling the heat around the frozen victim, willing it to stay away
it's no wonder no one has done anything with iceman of any note, since one close look at his powerset would cause reality to breakdown and collapse in on itself


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 29, 2011)

you can do so much with the dispelling of heat and the creation of crystaline water constructs
You don't even know.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 29, 2011)

Like quantum floating and causing short circuits to technology. Freezing people's eyeball juice or go all green lantern Yeti style


Things like pointing at you, freezing particular molecules along your spine and causing your body to tazer itself.
Or fucking up wall's molecular structure and then tear it down by pushing your finger against it.
Not to mention all the underwater sea adventures.



Also, body doubles 
so many body doubles.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 29, 2011)

You just have to accept that like Pym, or Logan, Drake can borrow mass from somewhere or something else


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 29, 2011)

I want a Cable series featuring Nate and Hope just imagine the unholy carnage make it happen Marvel


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 29, 2011)

?_?


No. Rather read more Galacta


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I want a Cable series featuring Nate and Hope just imagine the unholy carnage make it happen Marvel



that happened. and apparently sucked.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone want to enroll in Wolverine's school?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 29, 2011)

shit said:


> yeah but ice powers is kind of a retarded idea compared to fire powers
> like you can get the awesomeness of fire powers just from seeing images of a forest fire or something
> it's not really possible to blast ice, and in the few instances where you could arrange it, the harmful effects to the air quality around the blast would be just as harmful to your teammates as the blasts of some base element or compound in liquid form released from extreme pressure out of thin air
> and freezing someone in ice is equally retarded, as cold is actually merely the absence of heat energy, and thus iceman from a physics standpoint should be controlling the heat around the frozen victim, willing it to stay away
> it's no wonder no one has done anything with iceman of any note, since one close look at his powerset would cause reality to breakdown and collapse in on itself



Did you really bring science into this? The root of their powers are magical genes implanted into ancient humans by giant neon coloured aliens.

Any there is way more you can do with ice. Fire is just shooting fire and flying.

Ice can be none fatal or fatal, freeze things solid or make blades, make slippy patches, wall, freeze the tops of bodies of water for people to cross, make walls, armour...


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2011)

plus even if they did want to make BS science up its not like there aren't things in real life that will freeze you. He could have the power to shoot dry ice at you!


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 29, 2011)

The Collector said:


> Anyone want to enroll in Wolverine's school?



God no. Maybe wolverine's college, but I could not stand being surrounded by so many kids as "classmates"
Specially with pubescent dicks like helion and stuck up brats like omega or clingy nerds like the broodling going around

I mean the science fiction is amazing but i'd be crawling up walls.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 29, 2011)

Iron Man has a science power set and he's not scientific. Nothing could power all that shit in a suit that small without also cooking him alive.

And do you complain about the fact it's against all probability that Captain America or Spiderman haven't been shot to death? No matter how good they are they face gangs of guns with automatic as often as they do they should have shot to death hundreds of times by now.

It's a really specific, weird retentive thing to complain about.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 29, 2011)

Well you're talking about difrent aspects of crediblity in science fiction.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 29, 2011)

It's not sci-fi credibility, it's superhero comics suspension of disbelief.

The sci-fi level of hardness is soft cheese, always has been.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> God no. Maybe wolverine's college, but I could not stand being surrounded by so many kids as "classmates"
> Specially with pubescent dicks like helion and stuck up brats like omega or clingy nerds like the broodling going around
> 
> I mean the science fiction is amazing but i'd be crawling up walls.



in other words you dont wanna go back to high school 

i think the caveat would be if you were still at that age would you wanna go there


----------



## Shadow (Oct 30, 2011)

Judging from the class list? Fuck yeah.

Remy LeBeau teaching you Sex Education would be good.  

Wolverine teaching you history from 1880-Present Fuck Yeah

Any lessons with Bobby Drake must be pure LOLz

And if i was there I could probably count the ways to punk Helion like taking his prosthetic arms and hiding them.

Also I'm glad Bobby is getting some action pages in the WATXM book so far.  Hoping this keeps up because I want Marvel to expand on his powers.  Especially considering there is a STRONG possibility that AoA Drake will be killed off by Deadpool or Wolverine in UXF


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 30, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> It's not sci-fi credibility, it's superhero comics suspension of disbelief.
> 
> The sci-fi level of hardness is soft cheese, always has been.


Well yes, but there's a difrence between Longshot's good luck powers and say Akainu's lava beeing so hot that burns even fire.


Petes12 said:


> in other words you dont wanna go back to high school
> 
> i think the caveat would be if you were still at that age would you wanna go there



In a way I did...

I supose it depends on the mutant ability. I'd rather go as a vanilla human than say a Wax person or greymalkin. I'm not sure I could survive being Rockslide.
Zero or the blue flying chick are big maybes though.

Hey where did the little nightcrawlers come from? I don't remember  them


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Well yes, but there's a difrence between Longshot's good luck powers and say Akainu's lava beeing so hot that burns even fire.
> 
> 
> In a way I did...
> ...



Beast mentioned a portal opening up and Interdimensional gremlins escaping...I suppose The Bamfs are them.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 30, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Judging from the class list? Fuck yeah.


Ethics with Kitty Pride? No thank you.
The Art of fighting without fighting with James Howlett? No thank you.


> Remy LeBeau teaching you Sex Education would be good.


You can't have sex ed as a semester class though. It's just three or four classes talking about protection, dessieases, acidents, homosexual and trans-antrosexual tolerance and known alien hybrids
Why would Gambit be better qualified over shatterstar or longshot, both of them on the gold team? Nah, remy is a bad sex ed teacher.





> Wolverine teaching you history from 1880-Present Fuck Yeah


Have you ever had history? No, I mean, sure, eyewitness account would be fun for a couple of interviews but if anything Rachel Grey should be the history teacher. I'm not an afegan war expert just because I lived during it


> Any lessons with Bobby Drake must be pure LOLz


God no. He would be a great councilour but not a proper teacher
Certainly not one to teach math. You're not meant to have lolz in math.
If anything he should teach ethics, not kitty.





> And if i was there I could probably count the ways to punk Helion like taking his prosthetic arms and hiding them.


Wow





You'd take a cripple's crutches away from him



That's cold bro


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 30, 2011)

also please forgive my spelling. I call drunk posting.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 30, 2011)

Is if it actually matters how effective they'll be as teachers.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 30, 2011)

It's not like I'm looking forward for ballet lessons from collosus now am I?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 30, 2011)

You realize they were all jokes right?

Also Hellion deserves to get picked on for being a cripple.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 30, 2011)

It's not the getting, it's the giving.

Cripples just get away with shit. I mean, "sure, you're picking on me, but guess who can beat one off without turning his dick into carrot slices?"


----------



## Shadow (Oct 31, 2011)

I just realized that Helion is House Jr.  

And why is it wrong to take a fictional character's prosthetics?


----------



## shit (Oct 31, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> You just have to accept that like Pym, or Logan, Drake can borrow mass from somewhere or something else



no, you have it backwards
drake moves energy away, as freezing something is actually an absence of energy
he's like a versatile energy black hole


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2011)

Well yes, that is also something that he can do but when it comes to generating ice out of endlessly more water than the one available to him


----------



## shit (Oct 31, 2011)

are we sure the ice is made out of water?
also I figured he was just freezing water vapor in the air, again using black hole powers to pull in certain kinds of substances to him on the atomic scale to make his blasts and ice slides
what I'm saying is that no one sucks like iceman sucks


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2011)

will you guys ever stop with the iceman stuff?


----------



## shit (Oct 31, 2011)

all my subscriptions are at a cbs 2.5 hours away
so I'll stop talking Iceman when I finally get more uncanny x-force to talk about
btw, peeked at the latest issue and saw AoA Iceman hitting the scene, so hyped


----------



## Shadow (Oct 31, 2011)

Just when you wanted to stop talking about Iceman and talk about X Force he pops up in there! LOL


----------



## shit (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure UXF is leading up to Wolverocalypse showing up in 616 with Death Jean Grey in tow, as well as Pestilence Magneto, Famine Rogue, and War Sabretooth
X-Man and Legion join the fight for a regular class of AoA 20th year reunion
cue end of Remender's run going all out and finally setting the AoA universe of old off in a grand fashion, and as the smoke clears good guy Sabretooth sticks around and becomes the new Sabretooth in 616
then even further down the line original Sabretooth comes back from the dead and makes his debut by killing AoA Sabretooth


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2011)

not sure how likely all those horsemen are when they're doing a new spinoff series starring the AoA guys.


----------



## shit (Nov 1, 2011)

on the one hand, fuck yeah, that's great news!
on the other hand, remender isn't doing it so that's kinda disappointing


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 2, 2011)

Uncanny was decent


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 2, 2011)

X-Men #20: Sentinels(always ,looks like the one from the 90's) and a fucking annoying War Machine.

X-23 #16:The art is bleh.

New Mutants #33:Am I missing something, cause there's another male Summers(Scott kid/Hope uncle)? Talking about a tangled family tree.

Uncanny X-Men #01: San Francisco is doomed by mr Sinister and since when can Colossus change in a Juggernaut mode?


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 2, 2011)

Just caught up with X-force, I'm digging it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 2, 2011)

I cant  Help but Laugh at Scot's The most powerful team in existence Spiel

The annihilators would wipe the floor with them


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 2, 2011)

but no one cares about them


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 2, 2011)

the Cosmic Fans Care


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2011)

yeah but still

nobody cares


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 3, 2011)

Yea, Uncanny was pretty awesome. I like how Logan and Scott are still on the same side, just in different ways. And the whole extinction team spiel was pretty damn boss.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 3, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I cant  Help but Laugh at Scot's The most powerful team in existence Spiel
> 
> The annihilators would wipe the floor with them



He said "*Earth*'s Mightiest Heroes" rather clearly, so I have no clue why you'd bring up a cosmic team. 

And I loved Uncanny. WatXM was good, though I think MGK nailed it by saying it carried a bit too much of a "Sitcom" vibe which undercut Kade's appearance and made him come off more like an evil neighbor than an actual threat, and the art was a bit _too_ chaotic. It's certainly fun, but flawed at the same time.

Uncanny, though, is so great as a "We need to show people we are here to help them... and not take shit from them, either" beginning. Pacheco art is great, and it quickly establishes everything for someone who is dropping into a lot of these characters (especially since Schism was rather limited when it came to characters outside of Cyke, Wolvie, and Idie). The "Extinction Team" thing is absolutely great and finally points out that the X-Men are at least on par with the Avengers, if not bigger at this time. And when did Sinister turn into a Victorian Pimp? I'm totally okay with that, but apparently I've been out of the game for a while.

The letter at the end sealed it for me. It's a great way of finishing up with what the team is about and how they view it. Again, it's nice to see them say "We're here to help you, but we aren't doormats either."


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 3, 2011)

I actually really liked Uncanny as well...the "Everyone is Sinister" ending was good as well.

I'll probably be picking up both Uncanny and Wolverine and the X-Men


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 3, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> He said "*Earth*'s Mightiest Heroes" rather clearly, so I have no clue why you'd bring up a cosmic team.
> "


 he said more then just that, at-least twice he said that "this was the most powerful team Evar"

You need to read the whole thing

any way i just that that was funny, cause  powerful team it may be, it's no where near the top of things we've seen


----------



## The Big G (Nov 3, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> X-23 #16:The art is bleh.



Phil Noto's art is amazing respect 



> New Mutants #33:Am I missing something, cause there's another male Summers(Scott kid/Hope uncle)? Talking about a tangled family tree.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 3, 2011)

Dust Being on Scott's side makes no fucking sense... she hates the idea of killing as much as storm


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2011)

Scott's side isn't pro killing though


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 3, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> he said more then just that, at-least twice he said that "this was the most powerful team Evar"
> 
> You need to read the whole thing



I _did_. He's obviously referencing Earth in his letter (the _one_ time he says it. The other time he says he has a team that can stare Gods in the eye.), considering it's a letter _*to humanity. ON EARTH.*_ Look at _context_: Why the hell would Scott be talking about a super-team which isn't at all involved with Earth? When it comes to super-teams with a consistent roster (i.e. Not the Defenders/Dr. Strange and whoever within arm's reach of him), he's got a legitimate argument.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2011)

damn Guy went in deep on that one.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah... I decided to pull back there. A little too much red light in the blood... and not enough substance to let loose yet. Getting _very_ irritated in the incredibly obvious being incredibly misinterpreted, though.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 3, 2011)

I preferred Wolverine & The X-Men mostly because of the art. Pacheco is good but I prefer the kinetic style of Bachalo's art. I do like the tone Uncanny has set however.

I do find it funny how comics can't escape those power level discussions of old, its like everyone grew up at the same time as those trading cards were coming out with the power ratings on the back of them.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 3, 2011)

Never mind consistant rosters...why would Scott be sending a message to aliens in the first place, when 90% of his current threats are earth based. It would make no sense for him to compare himself to the Annihilators or be sending a message to the Kree/Skrulls/Shi'ar

Scott's primary concern is his own species, which is restricted to one planet, so him making a speech oh his team being better than a team of fucking herald class fighters from outer space is inane.

It's not really that hard to understand...how exactly did you misunderstand this Zen?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 3, 2011)

im also not totally sure if anyone on earth is even aware the annihilators exist as a team.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 3, 2011)

They just fought the Avengers last issue of whatever that current mini is. Who cares that entire cosmic enterprise is pretty much the shell of it was 5 years ago.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 3, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I preferred Wolverine & The X-Men mostly because of the art. Pacheco is good but I prefer the kinetic style of Bachalo's art. I do like the tone Uncanny has set however.



My big tiebreaker: Uncanny doesn't have Idie, which means Uncanny wins by a touchdown. And a Field Goal. And possibly a Safety on top of that.



> I do find it funny how comics can't escape those power level discussions of old, its like everyone grew up at the same time as those trading cards were coming out with the power ratings on the back of them.



I'm really, really surprised that those ratings never found their way to the OBD, if only to have us argue over something else.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 3, 2011)

its also worth pointing out that the uncanny x-men are significantly cooler than gladiator n pals and therefore would win!

Also yes uncanny today was really good. Gillen's pretty awesome. I actually liked it better than WatXM, but its hard to pinpoint why. The pretty awesome new thing with danger and the science team sure helps though.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 4, 2011)

I liked WATXM a lot more and I haven't been this excited about a core X book since 2001 so I'm pretty stoked.

Uncanny was still good though I'll follow both.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 4, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I _did_. He's obviously referencing Earth in his letter (the _one_ time he says it. The other time he says he has a team that can stare Gods in the eye.), considering it's a letter _*to humanity. ON EARTH.*_ Look at _context_: Why the hell would Scott be talking about a super-team which isn't at all involved with Earth? When it comes to super-teams with a consistent roster (i.e. Not the Defenders/Dr. Strange and whoever within arm's reach of him), he's got a legitimate argument.



I am not talking about the letter, i am talking about Comments he made , in issue, talking to his team and emma, about how this  is the most powerful team in existence, and i found that funny because it isn't.

Its not about whether he knows about them or not, it is a bit of meta irony i was commenting on

Like i said sounds like u just skimmed the book

Any way Uncanny  was good, but its more of the same shit we've been getting out of the X men for years, WATXM feels Fresh,


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes, he means in regards to Earth based teams! Why the fuck would Scott be comparing his group to a team that has a person who can break planets when he gets his jollys on. or a team that has one of the most notable Heralds of Galactus on it.

Your seeing things that aren't there Zen...Cyclops in no way meant the freaking Cosmic Avengers when he said that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 4, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Yes, he means in regards to Earth based teams! Why the fuck would Scott be comparing his group to a team that has a person who can break planets when he gets his jollys on. or a team that has one of the most notable Heralds of Galactus on it.
> 
> Your seeing things that aren't there Zen...Cyclops in no way meant the freaking Cosmic Avengers when he said that.



I am not talking about what he meant, what aren't u getting about that

he said some thing and  i thought it was funny cause it wasn't true, its real clear cut and simple.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 4, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I am not talking about what he meant, what aren't u getting about that
> 
> he said some thing and  i thought it was funny cause it wasn't true, its real clear cut and simple.



No one gets it but you because _you have no coherence to what you are saying_. What you are talking about seems to shift with every word you say, like some living, forum-going version of Time Cube.

But let's get to the bullshit you posted before.




Zen-aku said:


> I am not talking about the letter, i am talking about Comments he made , in issue, talking to his team and emma, about how this  is the most powerful team in existence, and i found that funny because it isn't.



I'm going to post the pages where Scott talks about how powerful they are.

No, wait, fuck it. I'll just post the entire fucking meeting. I'm going to download the fucking comic just to do this.









*"In short, we've always been Earth's Mightiest Heroes. Extinction Team will prove it."*



*"This team could stare Gods in the eye until they blink."*

There are no more pages after that. So let's go over the options here:

1) Your specific copy is like the comic book version of Narnia, where you open up the book and it shows a fantastical comic book which doesn't actually exist.

2) Your comic book has taken on a life of its own and decided to change itself to more suit your tastes. Did your book have a lot of nude Wolverine photos in it? That'd be a dead giveaway.

3) You have a common learning disorder called _being a fucking moron_.

Frankly, I'm hoping it's #1.



> Its not about whether he knows about them or not, it is a bit of meta irony i was commenting on



"Meta-Irony"? What the fuck is _meta-irony_? Considering everything you just said makes no reference to the concept of comic books, it's not fucking "meta" in any way, shape, or form. Adding "meta" to something does not add credence to your opinion. In fact, it suggests to me that you have no fucking clue what the hell you are talking about.

Do you mean _dramatic_ irony? Well, not really. The statement made is obviously meant to be taken seriously by the author, and it's certainly true within the Marvel Universe as long as you have a 2nd Grader's ability to discern what "context" is. I know that might be troublesome for you, but I'll give you a gold star if you give it your all!



> Like i said sounds like u just skimmed the book





No, it sounds like you either *can't read*, or you're reading the *wrong fucking book*.

Tell the truth now, you just look at the pretty pictures and make up your own story to go with it, right? It's okay, I won't be angry if you say that. It'll just confirm my long-standing suspicions.

Jesus fucking Christ. This isn?t a discussion of opinion. This isn?t a discussion interpretation. This is a discussion of _basic fact_. Not only do you seem completely unable to grasp what is being _*directly stated on the page*_, but you have to gall to try and condescend to us by saying we ?skimmed? the comics only mere words after completely murdering the concept of irony in a way that would make tossing a bag of kittens into a river seem humane by comparison. 

In all honesty, I might accept your stupidity if you didn't constantly have to insist the problem was on my end rather than in your head. I _read_ the comic.

If you want to talk about comics that _actually happened_, get back to me. Otherwise I'm not going to argue with you about comics which apparently exist in your mind. Neg, possibly a report for trolling, and a very emphatic "Fuck you and have a nice day", kid.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 4, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> No one gets it but you because _you have no coherence to what you are saying_. What you are talking about seems to shift with every word you say, like some living, forum-going version of Time Cube.


Wrong, i have not changed my stance on any thing, i said some thing really fucking simple some thing so simple you should have no fucking problem following it yet some how you do

Scott touted his team as the most powerful team ever, i thought ti was funny cause their not

doesn't matter where he said it, doesn't matter if he is aware of the more powerful team, doesn't matter if he was just talking tough.

This Is not hard to fucking  follow, Its not for discussion, and  if u feel i am talking down to you for pointing out how much of a non factor this  shit is then thats your own fucking fault for challenging me on some thing that didn't need to be fucking challenged on





> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes thats all nice and good



> 2) Your comic book has taken on a life of its own and decided to change itself to more suit your tastes. Did your book have a lot of nude Wolverine photos in it? That'd be a dead giveaway.


Go fuck your self, you  are getting childishly pissed off over nothing






> "Meta-Irony"? What the fuck is _meta-irony_? Considering everything you just said makes no reference to the concept of comic books, it's not fucking "meta" in any way, shape, or form. Adding "meta" to something does not add credence to your opinion. In fact, it suggests to me that you have no fucking clue what the hell you are talking about.
> 
> Do you mean _dramatic_ irony? Well, not really. The statement made is obviously meant to be taken seriously by the author, and it's certainly true within the Marvel Universe as long as you have a 2nd Grader's ability to discern what "context" is. I know that might be troublesome for you, but I'll give you a gold star if you give it your all!


 Meta as in its  in the context that isn't in the fucking book, its the best word i had that fit my meaning



> No, it sounds like you either *can't read*, or you're reading the *wrong fucking book*.
> 
> Tell the truth now, you just look at the pretty pictures and make up your own story to go with it, right? It's okay, I won't be angry if you say that. It'll just confirm my long-standing suspicions.


oho your so fucking clever. u take all day coming up with that one?



> Jesus fucking Christ. This isn’t a discussion of opinion. This isn’t a discussion interpretation. This is a discussion of _basic fact_. Not only do you seem completely unable to grasp what is being _*directly stated on the page*_, but you have to gall to try and condescend to us by saying we “skimmed” the comics only mere words after completely murdering the concept of irony in a way that would make tossing a bag of kittens into a river seem humane by comparison.


 Neither 



> If you want to talk about comics that _actually happened_, get back to me. Otherwise I'm not going to argue with you about comics which apparently exist in your mind. Neg, possibly a report for trolling, and a very emphatic "Fuck you and have a nice day", kid.


I have been all along try and keep up, your getting all offensive and pissy over nothing, you must have nothign else going on in your life, if you have so much time to type out a long winded egotistical response like this over some thing not even worth arguing about. But this is par the course for you, gotta be the center of attention with ur Wall of text posts.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 4, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Wrong, i have not-



I don't care what you think right now. I'm tired of this because you are _wrong_, got called out for being _wrong_, and you're either too stubborn,  too stupid, or a combination of both to admit it. Here's your quote:



> I am not talking about the letter, *i am talking about Comments he made , in issue, talking to his team and emma, about how this is the most powerful team in existence*, and i found that funny because it isn't.



The pictures are there. 

You completely ignored them.

Circle the quotes, admit you are wrong, or get the fuck out. At this point, none of your other inane babble matters. I'm pissed because after giving you the benefit of the doubt that "Hey, he interpreted what he said at the back of the book as this" and pulling back my comments, you talk down to me despite all the fucking evidence in the world against you.

So put up or shut up. I provided evidence. Show me yours, or admit you are wrong.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 4, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I don't care what you think right now.


 and i dont care what you think ever.

I am not wrong about any thing, you got pissed off because of some thing i said or misinterpreted or what ever, your reaction is childish and you shouldn't of given me so much shit over some thing that was basically my opinion.

so take your anger and shove it. and  i am not gonna explain where ether you will have to figure that one out on your own.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 4, 2011)

So I'll take that as a "Get the fuck out". Thanks. That's _all_ I wanted. We can now go back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 4, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> So I'll take that as a "Get the fuck out". Thanks. That's _all_ I wanted. We can now go back to our regularly scheduled programming.



Get the fuck out implies i am going some where.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 4, 2011)

Any way since we are done with Guy's bullshit.

Preview for the next  Uncanny



> *After a critically acclaimed first issue, Marvel is pleased to present your first look at Uncanny X-Men #2 as X-Men: Regenesis continues! The fan-favorite creative team of Kieron Gillen and Carlos Pacheco pull out all the stops as Cyclops and his new Extinction team go head to head against the deadly Mr. Sinister. And with Sinister controlling the all-powerful Dreaming Celestial in San Francisco, his destruction has no limits.
> 
> Can Cyclops pull his team together in time to take out Sinister? Will his mission statement fail right off the bat? Find out in Uncanny X-Men #2!*
> 
> ...



Sinister is Ripping off the Master.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 4, 2011)

zen you're wrong, get over it.

whats with the arguing over stupid semantic crap though?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 4, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> zen you're wrong, get over it.


 not really


> whats with the arguing over stupid semantic crap though?


 some people dont have any thing better to do


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 4, 2011)

-scott didn't really claim his team was more powerful than cosmic avengers. 

-but its true his team is less powerful, and isn't the biggest guns in the universe

-but no one cares about cosmic avengers


----------



## Parallax (Nov 4, 2011)

yeah fuck Cosmic Avengers


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> zen you're wrong, get over it.
> 
> whats with the arguing over stupid semantic crap though?



Zen's got a chronic case of Get The Last Word In syndrome.

It spreads over the Internet like whoa.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 4, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> -scott didn't really claim his team was more powerful than cosmic avengers.


 he said its the most powerfull group of superpowerd individuals eve assembled


> -but its true his team is less powerful, and isn't the biggest guns in the universe
> 
> -but no one cares about cosmic avengers


its not about what he said or what he meant, he just made a statement i found funny cause it was wrong, it is definitely nothing worth devoting what is it now 3 Pages of discussion about

If were gonna argue about the damn comic lets argue about  some thing worth while.

Is Scott's idea good or he just setting himself up to make the problem get worse?

Should Scott as  Erik if he has a spare helmet to complete his transformation?

Is Sinister's new pimp suit an awesome redesign or do u want his old look back?

you know, the important shit.


Edit: and I care about the Cosmic Avengers


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 4, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> whats with the arguing over stupid semantic crap though?



I'm just tired of being told that I'm not "seeing" something that's just not there. That's the long and short of it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't understand the Scott is Magneto 2.0 comparisons his mentality and operations is completely different then what Magneto did when he was running with the Brotherhood or the Acolytes.

Also yes I prefer Mr. Dandy over his old look.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> im also not totally sure if anyone on earth is even aware the annihilators exist as a team.



I'm not sure Scott has ever had to be concerned with space racists but if he did well, I'm pretty sure between the juggernaut, trident wielding namor and magneto, he could do _something_ worth mentioning.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 4, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I don't understand the Scott is Magneto 2.0 comparisons his mentality and operations is completely different then what Magneto did when he was running with the Brotherhood or the Acolytes.



he Is nicer about it yes, but  don't say you cant see why he is giving some people that vibe

Plus while i dont think he is magneto {yet}, He has Pretty much all but said he has given up on the Dream.



> Also yes I prefer Mr. Dandy over his old look.


 Same here,he some how manages to make it work while Count nefaria still looks like a joke


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

Also I approve of the occasional Celestial usage Marvel has going on recently.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a hard time buying sinister can hotwire it thogh....


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 4, 2011)

Scott runs a mutant nation.

He is providing a free world-saving service to the rest of the world.

He hopes that this will not only convince people that mutants are valuable to the world, but deter anti-mutant forces from trying to attack other concentrations of mutants, like Wolverine's school.

How is this like Magneto outside of the idea of forming a mutant nation?

Edit: He also outright states in the letter at the end that he holds on to Xavier's dream, so saying he's abandoned it really true.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 4, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> he Is nicer about it yes, but  don't say you cant see why he is giving some people that vibe
> 
> Plus while i dont think he is magneto {yet}, He has Pretty much all but said he has given up on the Dream.
> 
> Same here,he some how manages to make it work while Count nefaria still looks like a joke



Outside of creating Utopia and it's parallels to Genosha (or possible Asteroid M) they have nothing in commen...

Edit for Charcan: We're going to be getting Arishem The Judge too real soon as well apparently.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2011)

Segregating himself from their group and forcing his opponent into his personally desired behavior is the essence of what magneto and logan did.
Do you know how you can tell scott is not magneto?
Because you can ask magneto. As to which he'll say "oh, no, not at all, in fact as turns out, I think it was wrong of me to behave like a supervillain and am now working to the betterment of my kind under the summers leadership"
Lickidyfuckingspit.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2011)

Also lifeguard is back
Wow

Been a while

Who the fuck is "Crosta" though?



Love Scott's strategic build and variety.
It brings a lot of different tastes of people and powers, without any of them actually being off or on the wrong team.
"Clean up" is a great task for the new mutants and leaving the "flashbangs" for the public street control is also pretty smart.
Puts on a show without being too lethal and lifeguard's abilities are much better suited for the protection of public
Also the art on uncanny was rather quite pretty.
I know a lot of people like bachallo but I always said that he's not my cup of tea. His shapes are too.. chaotic for the story that they are telling.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

Bachalo is like Romita Jr. for me.

Really awesome for some stuff, but can't stand them for other.

Bachalo Lizard is the shit though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 4, 2011)

My only issue is how the man draws faces Particuarly at the beginning when Scott is talking to the team...everything else in the issue I liked.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2011)

Bachalo's blocky jaws are an uncanny sight indeed.

Butt still, WATX is Hogwarts. And I like Hogwarts. So I'll keep an open mind about it despite how greasy it makes me feel


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 4, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Outside of creating Utopia and it's parallels to Genosha (or possible Asteroid M) they have nothing in commen...



you mean other then using Erik's "We will never be victims again" spiel, Having a fall out with close friends who deemed him going to far, and threatening to kill government officials?

Marvel is doing this on purpose and their not shy about it, he isn't a genocidal terrorist but they have been blatant about the comparisons.

The Writers want us to make this correlation.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 5, 2011)

You're right Scott is not Magneto.  Magneto doesn't wear glasses that glow red in the........wait......oh wait....


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 5, 2011)

The "We Will Never Be Victims" spiel doesn't matter because they both view the problem and solutions in fundamentally different ways. The fact that Scott preaches of tolerance and wants the acceptance of humans is a huge, huge difference from Magneto's genocidal machinations.

Fallout with close friends? Banhammer already pointed this out: that applies more to Logan than Scott, as Scott wasn't trying to force his view on Logan while Logan was definitely forcing his view on Scott at the time. This completely ignores the context of the event

And I'd have to get an issue number on the threat so I can read it for myself.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Fallout with close friends? Banhammer already pointed this out: that applies more to Logan than Scott, as Scott wasn't trying to force his view on Logan while Logan was definitely forcing his view on Scott at the time. This completely ignores the context of the event



That is ignoring why Logan did it, its superficial to say "oh Logan is more like erik cause he threatened to blow something up"

Its the ethics involved, besides its not like Xavier never said "Erik your going to far i am going to stop you doesn't matter how"


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> That is ignoring why Logan did it, its superficial to say "oh Logan is more like erik cause he threatened to blow something up"



Just as it's superficial to say that Scott and Magneto are the same because they share similar ideas. Both Democrats and Republicans want to balance the budget, but they are very far apart on how.

But if we _are_ going to make the comparison, I think we should start with the guy who was going to blow up the place if his demands were not met.



> Its the ethics involved, besides its not like Xavier never said "Erik your going to far i am going to stop you doesn't matter how"



That kind of thinking is what got Xavier to found the X-Men and send kids into combat against Magneto. Isn't that sort of thinking exactly what we were condemning Scott for?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Just as it's superficial to say that Scott and Magneto are the same because they share similar ideas.


 No one is saying there the same, It is that they are becoming very comparable, in actions and ideals





> That kind of thinking is what got Xavier to found the X-Men and send kids into combat against Magneto.


 yes and the 2 times he did that initaly he was met with varying results, Scott's Team did well enough but they were put through serious training, Vulcan's Team all ended up killed, causing Xavier to go, "You know what  putting kids into these situations is a bad idea I am gonna pick Adults who know what there doing for my next team"



> Isn't that sort of thinking exactly what we were condemning Scott for?


Scott Is getting condemned for other things, already listed


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

> Its the ethics involved,


BUAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

In Logan's "school" you have
The Art of Fighting without Fighting
The Art of Fighting With Fighting
Computer Hacking
Know Your Alien Races and How To Kill Them
Flying into things headfirst
How to weaponize household products


I guess hypocrisy is the better part of "Ethics"


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

I also think it is very telling that we don't have a Cyclops and the X-Men book.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2011)

we get it already you don't like Wolverine

why don't you fanboy out on X-Factor instead that's more productive


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2011)

that tells us nothing except that he was never popular enough to have a tv show named after him

also, shut up


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> BUAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
> 
> In Logan's "school" you have
> The Art of Fighting without Fighting
> ...


 Self Defense Classes


> Computer Hacking


Explicitly stated to only be used in emergencies





> Know Your Alien Races and How To Kill Them


 The Brood and Skrulls show why this is important


> Flying into things headfirst


 We dont even know what that class is


> I guess hypocrisy is the better part of "Ethics"


Ethics have nothing to do with the curriculum



> I also think it is very telling that we don't have a Cyclops and the X-Men book.


 yes that Cyclops isn't all that popular.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> we get it already you don't like Wolverine
> 
> why don't you fanboy out on X-Factor instead that's more productive



God I want to


It never comes out though


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

It should also be pointed out that I like those subjects, and I like that those subjects are being taught.
I like the Hogwarts vibe (particularly the building wide Danger Room and the Bamfs) , and I like a great deal of the staff.
If anything the students aren't being showcased enough. I mean, you have to make us wanna be one of them, so you can't make your star rolls be Hellion and the wax person, Idie, and the nerd broodling.
I mean I like the Nerd broodling. However don't feel like a cockroach Dexter is gonna win me over too quickly. 
They have Indra, Bling, Mercury, Greymalking & Anole, and Armor.
I wanna see more of them.
Specially Indra and Gentle.

I'm just gonna point out to no autistic crusader of the Oder of the Canadian Ballsack in particular that the school is no ideologically different than the worst depictions utopia.
If anything, it strives to proove that Scott wasn't doing enough when it came to install youth with the notion of open war

I mean "Alien Races and How To Kill Them" can't be too healthy when you have Sh'iar, Brood, Strontian, Lockheed and the Majesdian exchange student in the student roll
Not to mention Hank's nookie, agent Brand



And on a sidenote, I know no one cares, but Archaeological expedition to Genosha? Dude.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I mean "Alien Races and How To Kill Them" can't be too healthy when you have Sh'iar, Brood, Strontian, Lockheed and the Majesdian exchange student in the student roll
> Not to mention Hank's nookie, agent Brand


Lockheed is the one teaching the class, and has Extensive dealings with the brood, who even the Brooding would say "yeah knowing how to kill my fucked up brethren is a good life skill"




> I'm just gonna point out to no autistic crusader of the Oder of the Canadian Ballsack in particular that the school is no ideologically different than the worst depictions utopia.
> If anything, it strives to proove that Scott wasn't doing enough when it came to install youth with the notion of open war


U confuse Education with Action

They are being trained to defend them selves, not being expected to be in the front line

That is the Fundamental and  huge difference


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm amusingly considering whether or not it's worth my atention kick your argument's ass up and down this thread again 

I'm leaning no.

You humiliate yourself just fine without any help.


Also, X-Factor 227 Y NO PREVIEW?

I hear that my Darwin theory might be wrong.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I'm amusingly considering whether or not it's worth my atention kick your argument's ass up and down this thread again
> 
> I'm leaning no.
> 
> You humiliate yourself just fine without any help.



So in Layman's terms you have no actual argument and u are conceding defeat while trying [and failing] to keep face, just like last time ?

Fine with me.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2011)

Wolverine's not a hypocrite just for teaching self-defense stop being dumb banhammer.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

He is for refusing to do so under scott who has done nothing but teaching them how to handle themselves when under attack (read: Self Defense) and involve them in community outreach, and threated to blow his home and kill him in the process for it, in the guise of KIIIDS SHOULD NEVER FIIIIIGHT
THE CHILDREN, THE CHILDREN, WILL SOMEONE THINK OF THE CHILDREN?

This "Kids are in the frontline" is bullshit and has never been true. Kids in utopia were consistently put out of the line of fire and when Anole and Rockslide snuck out to play superhero they were chastised for it.

So logan then he proceeds to open up a school with more violent classes than academic.
that is deep hypocrisy.
It's right thing to do by them mind you, but it's hypocritical.



Zen-aku said:


> So in Layman's terms you have no actual argument and u are conceding defeat while trying [and failing] to keep face, just like last time ?
> 
> Fine with me.


**


			
				Banhammer said:
			
		

> You humiliate yourself just fine without any help


Bitch for more attention why don't you?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 5, 2011)

This arguement is sooo badass


----------



## Taleran (Nov 5, 2011)

I tried reading X-Factor but man that book is pretty boring. Its like continuity hell for all the Z list mutants nobody really wants to read about and Maddrox


----------



## Blinky (Nov 5, 2011)

What exactly is X-Factor ? I know I could google but fuck it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> He is for refusing to do so under scott


 he didnt refuse to teach the kids how to defend them selves, quite the oppisite actualy



> who has done nothing but teaching them how to handle themselves when under attack (read: Self Defense)


 No he hasn't 




> and involve them in community outreach, and threated to blow his home and kill him in the process for it, in the guise of KIIIDS SHOULD NEVER FIIIIIGHT
> THE CHILDREN, THE CHILDREN, WILL SOMEONE THINK OF THE CHILDREN?


He never threatened to kill Scott, if any thing it was Scott who attempted murder


> This "Kids are in the frontline" is bullshit and has never been true. Kids in utopia were consistently put out of the line of fire and when Anole and Rockslide snuck out to play superhero they were chastised for it.


Wrong again

They were in the front line for the following: Skrulls, Vampires,Limbo ,Nimrods, UberSentinel

Also The Rockslide and Anole weren't Chastised, Despite nearly gettign killed by Supervillians, Scott said good job and told them to keep up the good work



> So logan then he proceeds to open up a school with more violent classes than academic.


 Not unsurprisingly but Your Wrong again, There are at max 3 self defense classes and one is basically stand around and learn how not to get Mind Raped



> Bitch for more attention why don't you?


 Were on a forum, we are having a discussion, you may not like that your losing but i am not doing any thing out of the ordinary


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

Ever read Dresden Files?

It's like that only instead of wizards and vampires you got X-Men
And sometimes wizards
And sometimes vampires

It's actually one of the most consistently great series of marvel if you ask
Give or take a slump there in the middle.

It's a more human noir-ish, more character driven take on urban mutants.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 5, 2011)

Sounds like an odd concept for an X-men book. I'll probably try it sometime.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2011)

Blinky said:


> What exactly is X-Factor ? I know I could google but fuck it.



Mutants running a detective agency do a bunch of random detective cases that involve zero investigating. It's one of those books entirely driven by making you care about where the cast member's personal lives are going.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 5, 2011)

Basically X-Men Forever if the writer wasn't insane.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

> This message is hidden because Zen-Aku is in your ignore list




inb4 "you're just suddenly desperate to save face"




Blinky said:


> Sounds like an odd concept for an X-men book. I'll probably try it sometime.



I'd be hardpressed to tell you when to start though. X-Factor: The Longest Night is probably best


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

It's a Decent book that found its fan base, not good enough to get major exposure but not bad enough to get canceled, Kinda Like New Mutants, but better in quality.



			
				Banhammer said:
			
		

> inb4 "you're just suddenly desperate to save face"


We are long past you being able to save Face Ban, Lol


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> No one is saying there the same, It is that they are becoming very comparable, in actions and ideals



No, they aren't. I just pointed out to you that while they hold similar goals, they have completely different ways of approaching that goal. So let's stop with the strawmen and actually look at what they believe and how they want to achieve it.



> yes and the 2 times he did that initaly he was met with varying results, Scott's Team did well enough but they were put through serious training, Vulcan's Team all ended up killed, causing Xavier to go, "You know what  putting kids into these situations is a bad idea I am gonna pick Adults who know what there doing for my next team"



Yeah, that totally makes sense... until you look at all the kids who came after that who Xavier put on the team. Did you forget how young Kitty Pryde was when she started, or did you remember and realize how it completely destroys your own argument?



> Scott Is getting condemned for other things, already listed



And debunked.



Zen-aku said:


> So in Layman's terms you have no actual argument and u are conceding defeat while trying [and failing] to keep face, just like last time ?
> 
> Fine with me.



This from the guy who, when confronted with evidence and asked to show his, simply cried "It's so obvious I don't need to show it" and whined about how I was being mean. Jesus, at least Ban and I can compare and concede points; we've both done so in the past when discussing with each other. _You_ can't concede _anything_, even when you are obviously wrong. *Cue inevitable "I know you are but what am I" response*

(Also still waiting for you to circle your quote. Don't ever expect you to, but I'm putting it out there.)

And aren't we missing the bigger problem with Wolverine's school? Yes, the class list is basically copy-and-pasted from the Utopia class schedule, but more to the point how does this fit in with the idea of kids wanting to live a regular life? Doesn't that show how much of a non-issue this Schism and that the school isn't trying to do anything different than Utopia? I mean, why do you need Danger Room technology integrated into the school when you are supposed to be providing a "normal", non-combative life for the students?

Also like the hilarity of the "kids" on the front lines when all those threats basically walked into their house. That's like telling a dad to stop putting his kids into danger's way when a burglary occurs. Hell, in Schism Cyclops didn't put anyone of the front line: The kids came out themselves to fight for their home. It took the Wolverbomber to try to stop them (Yeah, Wolverine is totally like Xavier with his threats of force to get people think his way!).

In all honesty, I'd like Schism more if some people just didn't defend it so poorly and force me to look at it so closely.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> No, they aren't. I just pointed out to you that while they hold similar goals, they have completely different ways of approaching that goal. So let's stop with the strawmen and actually look at what they believe and how they want to achieve it.


 Strawman would be if i said "LULZ scot is like totally magneto now" also no their Ways of approaching are different, but are becoming more similar

You are Blind and deaf if you dont see the Intentional and self admitted similarities.


> Yeah, that totally makes sense... until you look at all the kids who came after that who Xavier put on the team. Did you forget how young Kitty Pryde was when she started, or did you remember and realize how it completely destroys your own argument?


You mean kitty who Xavier explicitly tried to put onto the New mutants team and keep her out of danger? now who is the staw man


> And debunked.


by who? it sure as hell wasn't by you



> This from the guy who, when confronted with evidence and asked to show his, simply cried "It's so obvious I don't need to show it" and whined about how I was being mean.


 I didnt whine about you being mean, i  laughed at your immaturity


> Jesus, at least Ban and I can compare and concede points; we've both done so in the past when discussing with each other. _You_ can't concede _anything_, even when you are obviously wrong. *Cue inevitable "I know you are but what am I" response*


 When i am wrong i will concede it and if your agreeing with ban that is a really bad position to admit to right now with the stupid shit he is saying


> (Also still waiting for you to circle your quote. Don't ever expect you to, but I'm putting it out there.)


 Its in the letter at the end of the issue go look for your self


> And aren't we missing the bigger problem with Wolverine's school? Yes, the class list is basically copy-and-pasted from the Utopia class schedule


No its not, You got so mad you when ii  accused you of not reading the book, but then u show how misinformed you are, Most of those classes are academic, while the kids on utopia are  almost never shown actually learning, or going to school, to my knowledge they dont go to school



> but more to the point how does this fit in with the idea of kids wanting to live a regular life? Doesn't that show how much of a non-issue this Schism and that the school isn't trying to do anything different than Utopia? I mean, why do you need Danger Room technology integrated into the school when you are supposed to be providing a "normal", non-combative life for the students?


 They are living a hell of allot more of a normal life at the school, because  A. they are not Expected to be Soldiers & B. They are actually learning, Wolverine never said they shouldn't defend them selves, that is the point certain people get


> Also like the hilarity of the "kids" on the front lines when all those threats basically walked into their house. That's like telling a dad to stop putting his kids into danger's way when a burglary occurs. Hell, in Schism Cyclops didn't put anyone of the front line: The kids came out themselves to fight for their home. It took the Wolverbomber to try to stop them (Yeah, Wolverine is totally like Xavier with his threats of force to get people think his way!).


Again your ignoring to the ethics of the mater.

Also if a Fathers first response during a burglary isn't to get his kids to safety then he is a shit father that should have his kids taken away


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Strawman would be if i said "LULZ scot is like totally magneto now" also no their Ways of approaching are different, but are becoming more similar



No, your strawman was "I never said they were the same, I said they were comparable" when I was obviously showing that your comparison was not only simplistic but focused on things which don't matter.



> You are Blind and deaf if you dont see the Intentional and self admitted similarities.



I'm fairly sure even a blind and deaf man could understand the differences between Magneto's approach to mutantkind and Scott's approach. I mean, I think they understand the difference between "Helpful Superhero Team" and "Kill All Humans!"



> You mean kitty who Xavier explicitly tried to put onto the New mutants team and keep her out of danger? now who is the staw man



Except that he allowed her to stay because _she wanted to_. You know, _her wishes_, like what Wolverine ignored when the younger mutants wanted to do the exact same thing during Schism?

If he really didn't want her on the team, all he would have to do is say so. But as you already admit that he couldn't keep her off the team, so he approved of putting yet another kid (the youngest kid he'd ever had, no less) out in the field with the X-Men.

So yeah, disproven. And it's not like the New X-Men is a particularly safe place, either...



> by who? it sure as hell wasn't by you



Well, it wasn't just by me. But again, this comes to your inability to admit you are wrong despite your position. It's really hilariously childish.



> I didnt whine about you being mean, i  laughed at your immaturity



Says the person who can't concede a single point, even when it's obvious to people outside the argument that he's wrong.

Again, if you want to prove me wrong, just circle the statement. It's that easy. I've done all the work of finding the pictures and posting them. Hell, just copy a direct quote from them.



> When i am wrong i will concede it and if your agreeing with ban that is a really bad position to admit to right now with the stupid shit he is saying



Petes already asked you to concede and you ignored him. I guess he's not a neutral 3rd party to you?



> Its in the letter at the end of the issue go look for your self



That's not what you said last time. You said:



Zen-aku said:


> *I am not talking about the letter,* i am talking about Comments he made , in issue, talking to his team and emma, about how this  is the most powerful team in existence, and i found that funny because it isn't.



Wow, I can't believe you backtracked on that after I created a whole post ripping into you about it. So which is it: During the meeting or in the letter? And why did you have to lie about it?



> No its not, You got so mad you when ii  accused you of not reading the book, but then u show how misinformed you are, Most of those classes are academic, while the kids on utopia are  almost never shown actually learning, or going to school, to my knowledge they dont go to school



By all accounts, they do no real learning at Wolverine's school, either. Name some classes that actually teaches something which isn't something related to combat missions with the X-Men?



> They are living a hell of allot more of a normal life at the school, because  A. they are not Expected to be Soldiers



Because living in a school that can suddenly turn into a Danger Room (a room designed to try and kill you) at any time totally doesn't teach you to be a soldier.



> & B. They are actually learning, Wolverine never said they shouldn't defend them selves, that is the point certain people get



Learning what? How to kill things in space? How does that relate to a "normal" life? Here's a hint: It doesn't. If he wanted them to have a normal life, he'd have regular classes supplemented by occasional self-defense courses (Non-mandatory, to actually make it different from Utopia). But the focus is not on normal, it's on being Hogwarts. And that's all fine and good, but it doesn't really help the argument that the school is trying to be "different".



> Again your ignoring to the ethics of the mater.



The ethics of forcing someone into your choice by the threat of violence? The fact that, unlike Xavier with Kitty, he refuses to listen to their choices and only values his opinion?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2y8Sx4B2Sk[/YOUTUBE]



> Also if a Fathers first response during a burglary isn't to get his kids to safety then he is a shit father that should have his kids taken away



Again, strawman. The comparison is not about the father "getting them away to safety", it's blaming him for the burglar breaking in. You can't blame Scott for Necrosha or the Sentinel or the numerous other things that come to the doorstep and tried attacking them. He could do nothing to stop that. It's like blaming Kuwait for Iraq attacking it in 1991.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2011)

Guy, really? Wolverine thought he was saving kids lives when he tried to coerce cyclops into leaving the island, that's not exactly morally wrong.

Or if you mean forcing a choice on the kids, yeah that's how we generally do things. You don't let a kid drive til he's 16, you don't let him fight wars until he's 18. There's good reasons for those things.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

Hell, even hogwarts only had one class, and it was defense against dark arts, not "Know your aliens and how to kill them" and "weaponise household items"

But what is this bullshit I hear about there being no classes at utopia.
What the hell was that huge classroom in Gen. Hope 08, with blackboards, teaching equipment and everything, a props closet?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2011)

And Banhammer, stop using the joke classes in your arguments its really dumb.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Or if you mean forcing a choice on the kids, yeah that's how we generally do things. You don't let a kid drive til he's 16, you don't let him fight wars until he's 18. There's good reasons for those things.


Yeah but that assumes kids don't get kidnapped into a hell dimension during hot cocoa time or run out of town by an angry mob with pitch forks or shot by rockets by crazy priests all the while balancing powers that sometimes can take out city blocks without you meaning to.

Then it's okay to teach kids how to drive and stuff.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 5, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Guy, really? Wolverine thought he was saving kids lives when he tried to coerce cyclops into leaving the island, that's not exactly morally wrong.



He said he wants to talk about ethics. I'm showing the ethical problems in what Wolverine is doing. It's hard to talk about ethics when the other side is the one using threats of force to enforce their position against people who are freely taking up arms to defend themselves against a hostile aggressor.

I'm not saying Wolverine's a monster or anything. But acting like he has some ethical high-ground is just foolish.



> Or if you mean forcing a choice on the kids, yeah that's how we generally do things. You don't let a kid drive til he's 16, you don't let him fight wars until he's 18. There's good reasons for those things.



You don't _normally_ let them fight in wars, yes. However, if the place you live in is about to become a warzone in a war of annihilation, you might consider them exceptions. We aren't talking normal circumstances here, and it's not like Cyclops immediately went to them. They came out to fight _with_ him.

And silly classes aside, there's a point to be made that the school really isn't what you'd call a more "normal" environment like the argument that's being made. I know it wouldn't be more exciting, but it kind of flies in the face of everything we are arguing about, doesn't it?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2011)

I think he has the ethical high ground in that he IS trying to give the kids a better environment. It's true that cyclops isn't just throwing kids into fights every chance he gets, but he's also not really trying very hard to keep them out of it all. And if it's ever going to happen, that 'semi-normal' life for the kids, you have to try at it, not just wish things were different. 

You can argue that cyclops is just being realistic but when has that ever been the moral high ground next to idealism?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

If this was a battle for the extinction of mankind, would I stop a sixteen year old from helping for the sake of "you should have a normal life"?

Also, I vehemently disagree with this "Scott hasn't made efforts to ensure the youth's security"
First of all, it's not true, he constantly retreats and refrains the students from battle when avoidable. Only when the threat comes knocking on their door, they do take the stage.
Second of all, to teach them self defense is a way to ensure their security. Education is the dissemination of power to the next generation. Your job is not to take care of your apprentices, your job is to teach them to take care of themselves.



Petes12 said:


> And Banhammer, stop using the joke classes in your arguments its really dumb.



Eh, I concede partly
While the point is almost sufficiently made by the Danger Room alone, the presented curriculum has been backed by the canonical depiction of Psychic Self Defense with Rachel Grey, Introduction to Mutant Literature with Paige Guthrie, BAMF hunting and a "believe it or not we may actually make the day without a thermonuclear meltdown" comment somewhere in between.
It's not a neat usage in debate, but it's not dumb.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 5, 2011)

This is still the best Schism review



> I've been doing physical therapy for the last couple of weeks to recover from a broken bone, and so unfortunately I can't really get into this comic due to the way it depicts violence. Not that it's upsetting, but that I just can't get past how quickly the fight would be over the second that Wolverine sticks a claw through Cyclops' deltoid muscle. That would just be it, he'd be done forever. He'd be apologizing and crying and screaming (if he didn't pass out, and he'd probably pass out), and not becuase "Cyclops is a pussy", I actually like Cyclops, but man--that is just way too much fucking pain. You get your deltoid perforated, you're in the hospital immediately. It's going to take months and months before you can pick up a golf ball. Still, even if I'd been able to buy into this comic, there still would have been the stumbling block that, five issues in, it's still not clear what the  basic problem is. Cyclops wants to slaughter bad guys, so does Wolverine, but they can't agree on which age to set the enlistment minimum? How is that a disageement that requires fisticuffs and bombs to figure out? These guys are supposed to be best friends.




Put the event that caused the split behind you, everyone in all the books already has.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 5, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I think he has the ethical high ground in that he IS trying to give the kids a better environment.



I understand that he honestly cares for the kids. But just because you want to help foster kids doesn't mean you get to kidnap them from the orphanage. Unless we are okay with "The ends justifies the means", then there is still a problem with him using a bomb to force Cyclops to concede to him in that position.



> It's true that cyclops isn't just throwing kids into fights every chance he gets, but he's also not really trying very hard to keep them out of it all. And if it's ever going to happen, that 'semi-normal' life for the kids, you have to try at it, not just wish things were different.



I guess I don't see Wolverine's school as "Semi-Normal", though a "Semi-Normal" school wouldn't make for much of an interesting comic. The problem is that the more I really look at what you are saying, the more it goes against what it looks like Aaron is going to do with the book.



> You can argue that cyclops is just being realistic but when has that ever been the moral high ground next to idealism?



Idealism doesn't matter for the moral high ground; just look at religious terrorists. The viewpoint and the means by which those views are achieved are what matters. With the situation as it is, I don't think there is much of a moral high ground for either side... at least, not yet. Both sides have points, and while one side is more cynical and the other side is more realistic, we have yet to see how their approach holds up to problems.



Taleran said:


> This is still the best Schism review



Obviously Cyclops is that hardcore. 



> Put the event that caused the split behind you, everyone in all the books already has.



_*This*_ is irony: we have a far deeper Schism than the damned X-Men do in their books.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> No, your strawman was "I never said they were the same, I said they were comparable" when I was obviously showing that your comparison was not only simplistic but focused on things which don't matter.


 No thats not a straw man, Nether is it simplistic, I laid out clear similarities that they share in their current ideology, that  you can explain but doesn't erase their presence, Me saying they arent the Exact same is simply acknowledging that Scott hasn't jumped off the deep end, and u better fucking believe that that is what they are building up to






> I'm fairly sure even a blind and deaf man could understand the differences between Magneto's approach to mutantkind and Scott's approach. I mean, I think they understand the difference between "Helpful Superhero Team" and "Kill All Humans!"


 LOL that is the most shallow ill informed view of  Magneto i have heard in a long time. What are you basing your characterization of Erik on? Pryde of the X-men? Xorn when he filled in for him?



> Except that he allowed her to stay because _she wanted to_. You know, _her wishes_, like what Wolverine ignored when the younger mutants wanted to do the exact same thing during Schism?


 only after she spent a  good while with the new mutants,Lets not go into how the threats have gotten more dangerous, they have had  several Students die, and that u really cant get a girl who cant be touched if she dosen't want to, to do any thing she doesn't want to unless he were to mess with her mind


> If he really didn't want her on the team, all he would have to do is say so.


Which he did


> So yeah, disproven. And it's not like the New X-Men is a particularly safe place, either...


what? try again




> Well, it wasn't just by me. But again, this comes to your inability to admit you are wrong despite your position. It's really hilariously childish.


 because  iam not, not to mention it was just you




> Says the person who can't concede a single point, even when it's obvious to people outside the argument that he's wrong.


I can and have conceded points, you personally [and ban for that matter] have yet to provide one that wasn't blatantly wrong, now i can say Opinions differ

but  if you are gonna actually pretend  that Marvel isn't Intentionally drawing a Parallel between magneto and Scott even when they arent being subtle about it. Its not me who has issues


> Again, if you want to prove me wrong, just circle the statement. It's that easy. I've done all the work of finding the pictures and posting them. Hell, just copy a direct quote from them.


 i don' have time to scan the fucking comic and edit it, Ive told you Where to find it, guy you arent worth any more effort





> That's not what you said last time. You said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I can't believe you backtracked on that after I created a whole post ripping into you about it. So which is it: During the meeting or in the letter? And why did you have to lie about it?


 and  had u not  had your tantrum i might of conceded a mistake on my part, but considering that it was a non factor you  blew out of proportion for still no seemingly reason other then u interpreted it as an attack on scott summers its not worth bringing up again, i mean seriously you derailed the thread once with this a day latter your gonna do it again? do u  even remember what the source of this was? Grow up


> By all accounts, they do no real learning at Wolverine's school, either. Name some classes that actually teaches something which isn't something related to combat missions with the X-Men?


You mean Besides: World History, Art, psychology, Science, Ethics, Algebra, Linguistics, Biology, and Sex Ed? Stop. Skimming. Guy.




> Because living in a school that can suddenly turn into a Danger Room (a room designed to try and kill you) at any time totally doesn't teach you to be a soldier.


 It Teaches u how  defend your self at a moments notice.




> Learning what? How to kill things in space? How does that relate to a "normal" life? Here's a hint: It doesn't.


 actually considerign the state of the Marvel U these are classes that have some practical use in society





> If he wanted them to have a normal life, he'd have regular classes supplemented by occasional self-defense courses


Which he dose for the most part, They are always gonna be mutants cant change that, but he can give them a legitimate chance





> The ethics of forcing someone into your choice by the threat of violence? The fact that, unlike Xavier with Kitty, he refuses to listen to their choices and only values his opinion?


 They are kids, as an adult and one of their guardians it is his responsibility to make the right choices for them if they wont. outside of the guy that wants to be magneto and as such its the best idea for every one to get him the fuck away from utopia, where all the extremists are, No one came to the school against there will, well Maybe Kid Gladiator but again Parental/Guardian decision

The Ethics, is realizing kids shouldn't be on the front line, and in positions were they will be killed, and making a place for them with them at the top priority



> Again, strawman. The comparison is not about the father "getting them away to safety", it's blaming him for the burglar breaking in. You can't blame Scott for Necrosha or the Sentinel or the numerous other things that come to the doorstep and tried attacking them. He could do nothing to stop that. It's like blaming Kuwait for Iraq attacking it in 1991.


 the strawman is yours, no one is blaming him for those  events, it is how he handled the situation

Scott has said that the  kids are his soldiers, he wants them trained and ready to fight and die for utopia, their is merit to why he wants this, there desperate and vulnerable, i can see the reasoning, but i dont agree.

He has willingly and Knowingly set him up against Vampire, Skrulls and Sentinels, not to mention what he did to X-23

There is a reason most of the Students left with Logan


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I understand that he honestly cares for the kids. But just because you want to help foster kids doesn't mean you get to kidnap them from the orphanage. Unless we are okay with "The ends justifies the means", then there is still a problem with him using a bomb to force Cyclops to concede to him in that position.


 To save kids lives yes the ends justify the means.





> I guess I don't see Wolverine's school as "Semi-Normal", though a "Semi-Normal" school wouldn't make for much of an interesting comic. The problem is that the more I really look at what you are saying, the more it goes against what it looks like Aaron is going to do with the book.


 it's hogwarts-normal.





> Idealism doesn't matter for the moral high ground; just look at religious terrorists. The viewpoint and the means by which those views are achieved are what matters.


 You might define idealism differently than I do if you think terrorists can be idealists.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

> To save kids lives yes the ends justify the means.


Those means were going to blow up an island full of kids.
I'll go back to Zero's quote.
"A constant run for survival won't leave you anything to survive for"


> You might define idealism differently than I do if you think terrorists can be idealists.


Idealism is a form of extremism
I would define terrorism as an act of planting explosives throughout an entire island-nation during a time of war.

Think of a Game Of Thrones, when Daenerys Targaerian saves the Maegi  of the sheep people.
By the time she takes her under her wing she has already been severly raped, her home and her temple burned and destroyed and all of her friends and children raped burned and killed.
Think of what it turned her into. Think of what Danny's "mercy" meant to her.
You cannot blame any of the students to make another decision for themselves


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Those means were going to blow up an island full of kids.


 Really? this is his argument? he is flat out ignoring what actualy happened!


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Those means were going to blow up an island full of kids.
> I'll go back to Zero's quote.
> "A constant run for survival won't leave you anything to survive for"



The worth of Zero's opinion to me is his own namesake. But similar to what he said, those kids are never going to have a non-shitty life almost getting blown up by sentinels until they just leave the stupid asteroid and go live a life worth living.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> The worth of Zero's opinion to me is his own namesake. But similar to what he said, those kids are never going to have a non-shitty life almost getting blown up by sentinels until they just leave the stupid asteroid and go live a life worth living.


Can't Say it better my self.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

I think you're wrong. Zero has great quotes, which you don't have to agree with but have enough truth in them to make you think and rethink your opinion.
 In the "stupid" asteroid they stood up against government enforced sterilization of them, were united under a banner, were involved in volunteering and community outreach programs, and even took part in cultural events such as museums and whatnot.
And those were the things they went out and did out of their own accord.
I don't wanna repeat myself, but isolating themselves from each other only makes them kill targets and going to a school, well, I could just quote Prodigy in regenisis, or repeat myself on the point that the exact same conditions and ideals of Westchester that wolverine is going for have made up for one hell of a foundation of children's corpses.
Far more than the ones racked up on their way to the West Coast.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I think you're wrong. Zero has great quotes, which you don't have to agree with but have enough truth in them to make you think and rethink your opinion.
> In the "stupid" asteroid they stood up against government enforced sterilization of them, were united under a banner, were involved in volunteering and community outreach programs, and even took part in cultural events such as museums and whatnot.
> And those were the things they went out and did out of their own accord.
> I don't wanna repeat myself, but isolating themselves from each other only makes them kill targets and going to a school, well, I could just quote Prodigy in regenisis, or repeat myself on the point that the exact same conditions and ideals of Westchester that wolverine is going for have made up for one hell of a foundation of children's corpses.
> Far more than the ones racked up on their way to the West Coast.


That is the problem of the administration rather then the location, their are graves on Utopia to not as many, but just in a quicker amount of time.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

Now there's a point to be made on the School's side, and the only character to have ever done it justice was Gentle who I am glad to see T'chala didn't kill after all.
That they should go back not to run away from violence, but that they should do it despite of it. That they should live the change they want to enforce, even if it comes to a cost to them
But in the end, they know they are making a no less bloodier decision, maybe a greater one, certainly to themselves, than that of which those who choose to stay.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> No thats not a straw man, Nether is it simplistic, I laid out clear similarities that they share in their current ideology, that  you can explain but doesn't erase their presence, Me saying they arent the Exact same is simply acknowledging that Scott hasn't jumped off the deep end, and u better fucking believe that that is what they are building up to



No you didn't. You just basically declared they were the same because they didn't want mutants to be victims and that they had a following out with someone. You didn't give any deep reasons, you just sort of made some really loose comparisons and said "Hey, look how similar they are!"



> LOL that is the most shallow ill informed view of  Magneto i have heard in a long time. What are you basing your characterization of Erik on? Pryde of the X-men? Xorn when he filled in for him?



Well, Grant Morrison was pretty much right when he said:



			
				Grant Morrison said:
			
		

> What people often forget, of course, is that Magneto, unlike the lovely Sir Ian McKellen, is a mad old terrorist twat. No matter how he justifies his stupid, brutal behaviour, or how anyone else tries to justify it, in the end he's just an old bastard with daft, old ideas based on violence and coercion. I really wanted to make that clear at this time.



Morrison showed him for what he really was. 



> only after she spent a  good while with the new mutants,Lets not go into how the threats have gotten more dangerous, they have had  several Students die, and that u really cant get a girl who cant be touched if she dosen't want to, to do any thing she doesn't want to unless he were to mess with her mind



So what? He's still sending a young girl into combat. It's not like Scott didn't train the kids or that he was sending them out on suicide missions. Xavier doing this with Kitty is a direct contradiction. 



> Which he did



Which is why she still was on the X-Men as a young child? She convinced him to let her on the team, that's the whole point here. She asked, he was okay with it. How is that any different from the young mutants asking to fight the Super Sentinel?



> what? try again



Just because you tried to avoid the obvious by saying "BUT HE WANTED HER TRAINED" does not suddenly age her into an adult. The whole point here is not about _training_, but _age_. You can't say "Xavier didn't put kids in combat again after what happened with Vulcan" when Kitty was younger than all of them and made the main team.



> because  iam not, not to mention it was just you



Read: "I know you are, but what am I?"



> I can and have conceded points, you personally [and ban for that matter] have yet to provide one that wasn't blatantly wrong, now i can say Opinions differ



No, you haven't conceded points. You've moved the goalposts, told us to look in other places, changed what you've said, but you have yet to concede anything. The only reason you are conceding what you are in the first place is because I caught you in a _*direct contradiction*_, despite other people telling you _*you*_ were wrong.



> but  if you are gonna actually pretend  that Marvel isn't Intentionally drawing a Parallel between magneto and Scott even when they arent being subtle about it. Its not me who has issues



And Mark Millar said Iron Man was right, even though he was portrayed as an extreme douche. It's not like there hasn't been a huge gap in what Marvel and their writers think and what's actually makes it to the page.



> i don' have time to scan the fucking comic and edit it, Ive told you Where to find it, guy you arent worth any more effort



You don't need to. Just copy the quote from the pages _I_ posted. You're completely willing to spend how much time on a message board typing out multi-thousand word dissertations using a variety of difference sources which aren't readily accessible on the internet... and you won't just type out the quote from the pages I've quoted?

If you want to just admit you have nothing, you'll save us a lot of time. Otherwise, just look at the pages I posted and quote it. It's not any more work than the current conversation we are in.



> and  had u not  had your tantrum i might of conceded a mistake on my part, but considering that it was a non factor you  blew out of proportion for still no seemingly reason other then u interpreted it as an attack on scott summers its not worth bringing up again, i mean seriously you derailed the thread once with this a day latter your gonna do it again? do u  even remember what the source of this was? Grow up



Way to play victim and avoid a real answer. Again, I ask, which is it? Don't write a whiny paragraph about how I was a big meany, give an answer.



> You mean Besides: World History, Art, psychology, Science, Ethics, Algebra, Linguistics, Biology, and Sex Ed? Stop. Skimming. Guy.



You can't say I'm skimming when you can't take the time to post or quote your own evidence.



> It Teaches u how  defend your self at a moments notice.



And that's something you learn as a _soldier_. This isn't going to a regularly scheduled class, this is "Be alert to fight at any momenet". That's something a soldier learns, not a regular person who wants to be able to defend themselves.

If I'm looking to not be a soldier, why would I go to a place which can transform itself into a deadly battlefield at any moment?



> actually considerign the state of the Marvel U these are classes that have some practical use in societyWhich he dose for the most part, They are always gonna be mutants cant change that, but he can give them a legitimate chance



If you don't intend to lead a superheroic life, a lot of classes there are pretty useless.



> They are kids, as an adult and one of their guardians it is his responsibility to make the right choices for them if they wont.



Indeed. Now I know that if I want to win a custody battle, all I have to do is threaten to blow up the other person's house!



> outside of the guy that wants to be magneto



Damn his super-villain plan to promote acceptance of mutants by giving the world a free superhero team! When will the Avengers stop this evil plan?!



> and as such its the best idea for every one to get him the fuck away from utopia, where all the extremists are,



And right into the middle of where the anti-mutant extremists are! Whoo!



> No one came to the school against there will, well Maybe Kid Gladiator but again Parental/Guardian decision



Well, Quentin Quire, the guy Wolverine wanted to turn into Captain America but puzzlingly hasn't. But hey, Cyclops is willing to respect their decisions and allow them to do as they wished. It's not like he'd threaten them with violence if they didn't do what he wanted...



> The Ethics, is realizing kids shouldn't be on the front line,



They weren't on the front line. The front line _came to them_. You don't seem to realize this.



> and in positions were they will be killed, and making a place for them with them at the top priority



They could have been killed retreating if the bomb didn't destroy the Super-Sentinel. It's just as possible.



> the strawman is yours, no one is blaming him for those  events, it is how he handled the situation



Handled the situation? Like how Wolverine would have let Idie die instead of her killing the terrorists? Or how Wolverine would have risked their lives on the idea that the bomb might stop the Super-Sentinel instead trying to fight back and take care of the problem once-and-for-all.



> Scott has said that the  kids are his soldiers, he wants them trained and ready to fight and die for utopia, their is merit to why he wants this, there desperate and vulnerable, i can see the reasoning, but i dont agree.



Yeah, give me a quote. Oh wait, you've already said that while you'll spend your time writing thousands of words, you'll never actually bring visual evidence to support any of your opinions. Nice job!


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> No you didn't. You just basically declared they were the same because they didn't want mutants to be victims and that they had a following out with someone. You didn't give any deep reasons, you just sort of made some really loose comparisons and said "Hey, look how similar they are!"


Wrong I did the Exact opposite, i explicitly said that they weren't the same. I gave reasons, i didn't give an overblown explanation but i did give reasons




> Well, Grant Morrison was pretty much right when he said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morrison showed him for what he really was.


 actually he was wrong, which is why marvel fixed it, Morrison ignored all the nobility of the character, just like the guy that had doom Skin his Girlfriend

I am going out, but believe me 

-To Be Continued-


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2011)

Magneto only thinks he's noble. Same with Doom. Morrison was totally right about the character, but he pushed so hard to make Magneto look as pathetic as he honestly really is that there was no way the death could stick. You need a powerful sendoff for something like that, ala Kraven's Last Hunt.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

I think that Morrison was unfairly incomplete with magneto
He was a mad old terrorist twat yes. But why?
It begins to be really fucking hard to disagree with him at times, which is something First Class brought out hard.
And it is the strength of his character made his certainly temporary redemption perfectly credible
He has come to grips with the cost of his contempt. Not his soul, but his family and the people he was fighting for.
He has laways been a mad old terrorist twat, but he's never been unredeemable.
Current magneto doesn't shy away from that fact. When confronted with it by the PR chick he admits it. It wasn't me but it might as well have been. I could have done it, and I would have thought it was wrong to do it.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

unlike doom, magneto needs a raison d'etre. He can't "be therefore he is" like Victor can.
Victor does not have a heart, never had, he has pride. Pride in himself and pride in his accomplishments, and pride in the things that are connected to him.
If you say "Doom is a mad genius dictator, but why?" the answer is "Because he's victor vondoom, god damn it, that's why!"


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I think that Morrison was unfairly incomplete with magneto
> He was a mad old terrorist twat yes. But why?
> It begins to be really fucking hard to disagree with him at times, which is something First Class brought out hard.
> And it is the strength of his character made his certainly temporary redemption perfectly credible
> ...



For me, as soon as you kill people for reasons that amount to basically bigotry, you're irredeemable. I get why he did it, you understand and even empathize a bit with his motivations. But that doesn't make him remotely noble.


----------



## shit (Nov 5, 2011)

they're only comic book people tho


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2011)

I know that


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

And they're people who constantly shout for things like the manufacturing of flying death robots and the sterilization of your kind.

I mean at least most germans didn't even know about the death camps

It's hard to blame him for being a monster because he was raised by monstrous conditions and faced with monstrous foes despite being innocent.

He's a terrorist, but he's a victim too. One can't isolate one from another for the sake of his own personal moral security.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

And morrisson knew that too. Magneto was always meant to be the "Malcom X" to xavier's "Luther king"
Without his sympathy he is a worthless cardboard and to rob erik of it is to display no mastery over him.
I don't think it would be too far off to imagine morrison said what he said with enough truth to not be challenged but with enough deviance to excuse his own poorly accepted magneto. 
Magneto was having deep ambivalent human moments long before sir Ian came along to play him
You can't say "no, you killed someone so now you're a worthless human being" and you can't say that magneto's motivations "basically summed up to bigotry"
They are both untrue remarks
Specially not in X-Men where morality has always been such a circumstantial commodity.
I mean once upon a time Rogue was part of a terrorist group too, but I'm sure no one here denies the  status that she has achieved with the white hats.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm fairly certain Magneto's general modus operandi in the past was to subjucate humanity because not only were they all mean to him and stuff, but he believes in the superiority of mutants, that human life isn't worth as much as mutant life. Yeah there's sad ironic circumstances that shaped who he is, but he's still pretty much exactly what Morrison described. We give him a bit of a pass because he's also extremely cool.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

Sad irony for some may be tragedy for others.
There's no denying that at some point magneto was one hell of a large ham, but it was not entirely due to events of his own choosing and the time for such simplistic labelings has been long behind us.
For many many years now

Besides his MO wasn't conquering all humans. It was "being mutant is great" and then conquer anyone who has problems with the notion.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Besides his MO wasn't conquering all *humans*. It was "being mutant is great" and then conquer *anyone* who has problems with the notion.



I don't remember the Skrulls having a problem with mutants.
I don't remember the Kree
I don't remember the Shiar

Who would have a problem with mutants? Oh wait.....HUMANS.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

Actually while the Skrulls were rather fond of mutants the shiar were pretty big bastards.
Wiped out all the greys and everything
Thing is, Max didn't go after humans per se, he responded to anti mutant threats.
With extreme prejudice


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure if the majesdians happened to make a giant anti mutant rainbow killing machine, magneto would be happy to lay waste to their homes and salt the earth behind in a fit of godly wrath just as well


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

Even if he didn't begin as a multi shaded character with history of swinging between hero and villain at a steady frequence, truth his, he has been layered with shades of gray for a long time since his inception.
For example, as it turns out, the reason why he named his team the "Brotherhood of *Evil* Mutants" was because he was that self confident of the righteousness of his task, that no label would concern while, while that he wanted for his expy, Charles, to define himself against him, and therefore coercing him into a behavior of "Good" mutants, rather than effectively doing his own thing,independent of human morality.
which considering the immense nature of Charles's powers, fucking with his motivation was one of his biggest victories ever. With something like that he planted the idea that has probably saved him from just being curb stomped by mind juju countless  times.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 5, 2011)

Im still with Wolverine on this.   It's a school that teaches you self defense because at the end of the day you're mutants and you have to learn to survive.   The school isn't about BEING A SOLDIER.  It's to teach you to survive as mutants and live a 'semi' normal life.  It means that you can go to the mall and shop but still know what to do when shit goes down.  That's the problem with Scott's idealism.  Its  when shit goes down no matter where you stand and fight.  When dealing with an extinction event your top priority is always safety not pride.

My problem with Scott is he still thinks this is a war and he wants soldiers.  Look at the last issue of Uncanny.  You have hope saluting him?  His last statements were why would *I* want to go back to school.  I feel like I've finally graduated.  

Newsflash Scott Summers it's not about you anymore.  It's about the entire population of Utopia dipshit.     

It's funny because here you Isolated yourself from the United States (while being in the hemisphere of the US)  while trying to show people that oh hey mutants are good people too with all this community service.  But we're still really off site and totally not part of any U.S. government so when mutants do bad things WE PROSECUTE THEM OURSELVES.   Get off your high horse Summers you can't have it both ways.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Magneto only thinks he's noble. .


 No there is an actual nobility to Magneto, He legitimate loves his Human Granddaughter, He has had his moments of heroism for years

Planet X is out of character For magneto for a number of reason, but even if you think magneto is a bastard, he still wouldn't do what  Xorn did in Planet X because it is beneath him. Mutant's are the better men and Erik Would not lower himself to the same level as the worst of humanity.

House of M. that is What a Magneto Run Society looks like, humans are discriminated against yes, but they arent being rounded up into death Camps



Shadow said:


> Im still with Wolverine on this.   It's a school that teaches you self defense because at the end of the day you're mutants and you have to learn to survive.   The school isn't about BEING A SOLDIER.  It's to teach you to survive as mutants and live a 'semi' normal life.  It means that you can go to the mall and shop but still know what to do when shit goes down.  That's the problem with Scott's idealism.  Its  when shit goes down no matter where you stand and fight.  When dealing with an extinction event your top priority is always safety not pride.
> 
> My problem with Scott is he still thinks this is a war and he wants soldiers.  Look at the last issue of Uncanny.  You have hope saluting him?  His last statements were why would *I* want to go back to school.  I feel like I've finally graduated.
> 
> ...



Well said.

I found Scott's Graduation quote to be quite funny. cause considering what Xavier Tried to teach. Scott has Fucking Flunked the Class


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2011)

yeahhh how many times has he declared war on humanity? his whole thing  is that he's essentially become just like the nazis he hated. That was, yknow, a big part of that movie you mentioned, first class.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Guy Gardner said:


> So what? He's still sending a young girl into combat. It's not like Scott didn't train the kids or that he was sending them out on suicide missions. Xavier doing this with Kitty is a direct contradiction.


 Actualy?

He sent Pixie and a a team of b-listers to Limbo to rescue magik,, they were nearly killed, and it was in general a poor tactical decision


as for so what? he tried to stop it



> Which is why she still was on the X-Men as a young child? She convinced him to let her on the team, that's the whole point here. She asked, he was okay with it. How is that any different from the young mutants asking to fight the Super Sentinel?


 he wasn't ok with it, and as stated before The stakes at higher, they cant  risk the last generation of mutants lives just cause they wanna pretend to be X-men



> Just because you tried to avoid the obvious by saying "BUT HE WANTED HER TRAINED" does not suddenly age her into an adult. The whole point here is not about _training_, but _age_. You can't say "Xavier didn't put kids in combat again after what happened with Vulcan" when Kitty was younger than all of them and made the main team.


I can because Kitty was not supposed to be there, and he couldn't stop her with out mind fucking her, and even when she was ont he team they did there best to keep her out of danger



> No, you haven't conceded points. You've moved the goalposts, told us to look in other places, changed what you've said, but you have yet to concede anything. The only reason you are conceding what you are in the first place is because I caught you in a _*direct contradiction*_, despite other people telling you _*you*_ were wrong.


 i haven't Conceded any thing To you is what i said pay atention




> And Mark Millar said Iron Man was right, even though he was portrayed as an extreme douche. It's not like there hasn't been a huge gap in what Marvel and their writers think and what's actually makes it to the page.


he was portrayed as a huge douche, but he still made a ton of valid arguments for his cause, and had actual fans agreeing with him so your Example is bull



> You don't need to. Just copy the quote from the pages _I_ posted. You're completely willing to spend how much time on a message board typing out multi-thousand word dissertations using a variety of difference sources which aren't readily accessible on the internet... and you won't just type out the quote from the pages I've quoted?


 i dont  need to ive told you were to look


> If you want to just admit you have nothing, you'll save us a lot of time. Otherwise, just look at the pages I posted and quote it. It's not any more work than the current conversation we are in.


i do have some thing i told you were to find it




> Way to play victim and avoid a real answer. Again, I ask, which is it? Don't write a whiny paragraph about how I was a big meany, give an answer.


 iam not playing victim your the one who got all mad and bothered when u felt that i was condescending to you


> You can't say I'm skimming when you can't take the time to post or quote your own evidence.


 when you say things like "they dont dont do any thing academic" when taking 5 seconds to read the actual fucking book is all it took for me to prove you wrong, Yeah your skimming, son.




> And that's something you learn as a _soldier_. This isn't going to a regularly scheduled class, this is "Be alert to fight at any momenet". That's something a soldier learns, not a regular person who wants to be able to defend themselves.


They arent regular people they are irregular people trying to live as close to a regular life as they can, and soldiers learn allot of things regular people do, it is the mindset instllid that matters


> If I'm looking to not be a soldier, why would I go to a place which can transform itself into a deadly battlefield at any moment?


because that is a small part of a life skill you as a mutant need to live, If wolverine starts actively training them to fight and die, then they are being turned into soldiers




> If you don't intend to lead a superheroic life, a lot of classes there are pretty useless.


 no because they still need to learn to control their powers and defend them selves

THAT. is the entire purpose of the school since the very first goddamn issue of X-men


> Indeed. Now I know that if I want to win a custody battle, all I have to do is threaten to blow up the other person's house!


that is the best you can do? here let me use the analogy in a way that actually relates to what were talking about.

You would win your custody battle if you brought up to the judge that your spouse has routinely put the children in direct harms way, The house is burning down and instead of getting the kids out he tells them to save the furniture




> Damn his super-villain plan to promote acceptance of mutants by giving the world a free superhero team! When will the Avengers stop this evil plan?!


*snaps Fingers* pay attention to the whole thing guy i am talking about Quintin Quire who wants to be like Magneto


> And right into the middle of where the anti-mutant extremists are! Whoo!


San Fransisco is were the riots, Terrorist attacks, and people with Picket signs are not new york , even you cant think Letting quire stay on utopia is a good idea.


> Well, Quentin Quire, the guy Wolverine wanted to turn into Captain America but puzzlingly hasn't.


puzzles me to actually, i am sure well see why


> But hey, Cyclops is willing to respect their decisions and allow them to do as they wished. It's not like he'd threaten them with violence if they didn't do what he wanted...



*Spoiler*: __ 






they are both guilty with this, the difference is Logan threatened violence against an inanimate island, Scott did it against an actual person



> They weren't on the front line. The front line _came to them_. You don't seem to realize this.


It is the same damn thing, it doesn't matter if it comes to you or not. it is still he front line and they shouldn't of been on it



> They could have been killed retreating if the bomb didn't destroy the Super-Sentinel. It's just as possible.


no cause logan made it clear he wouldn't detonate it with them on the island, hence why they were able to call his bluff



> Handled the situation? Like how Wolverine would have let Idie die instead of her killing the terrorists?


he is trumped up as one of the greatest tactical geniuses int he world yet the idea of him giving idie instructions in which she could neutralize the terrorists with out killing them never popped into his head? unlikely but alright, not  even one of the situations i am talking about


> Or how Wolverine would have risked their lives on the idea that the bomb might stop the Super-Sentinel instead trying to fight back and take care of the problem once-and-for-all.


he wouldn't of detonated it on the island while they were in danger  did u miss why he did that int he first place? to get them to safety, if the bombs didn't kill the sentinel it would of slown them down long enough for the real X-men to get back 5 minutes later.






> Yeah, give me a quote. Oh wait, you've already said that while you'll spend your time writing thousands of words, you'll never actually bring visual evidence to support any of your opinions. Nice job!


 From Schism number 4 alone we have "you see Children i see X-men" "when you stand on the brink of of Extinction you  cant  afford the luxury of noncombatants"

Logan : "We went of the track somewhere, When ever we started using kids as combat troops"

Scott:"i never thought you could be so naive"

Sorry their not pretty pictures but like i said you arent worth the effort

but this alone paints the picture clearly, that in the eyes of Scott summers every mutant under his command is a soldier


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> yeahhh how many times has he declared war on humanity? his whole thing  is that he's essentially become just like the nazis he hated. That was, yknow, a big part of that movie you mentioned, first class.



Fist Class was stupid.

any way at his worse Magneto was bad but never Nazi bad. Yes he'd declare war on humanity, but he'd also try and create peaceful societies for mutants


----------



## Blinky (Nov 5, 2011)

What was stupid about First Class..


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

Blinky said:


> What was stupid about First Class..



Shaw's Plan

the character Development out side of  X and Magneto

The Dialogue [again out side of  X and magneto]

the pacing was terrible as well.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> *Fist Class was stupid*.
> 
> any way at his worse Magneto was bad but never Nazi bad. Yes he'd declare war on humanity, but he'd also try and create peaceful societies for mutants



I'm sorry but what now? after X3 and Wolverine Origins, First Class was like a fucking gift from the gods as an apology for how bad the previous two movies were.

Edit: I'm sorry are we remembering two completely seperate movies here? everything you mentioned wasn't really that bad...


----------



## shit (Nov 5, 2011)

it's funny, everyone I talk to irl loves the hell out of wolverine origins and thinks it's "the best x-men"


----------



## Blinky (Nov 5, 2011)

shit said:


> it's funny, everyone I talk to irl loves the hell out of wolverine origins and thinks it's "the best x-men"



Oh what ? Seriously ? I saw that long before I read a single X-men comic and I thought it was utter shit.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Fist Class was stupid.
> 
> any way at his worse Magneto was bad but never Nazi bad. Yes he'd declare war on humanity, but he'd also try and create peaceful societies for mutants



you tried to use it as evidence that magneto wasn't a total schmuck, now I use the same movie against you and suddenly it's 'stupid'


----------



## shit (Nov 5, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Oh what ? Seriously ? I saw that long before I read a single X-men comic and I thought it was utter shit.



yeah 4srs
but the people I talk to about movies irl are usually 40+


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2011)

shit said:


> yeah 4srs
> but the people I talk to about movies irl are usually 40+



Did they give good reaons for this...or is it because of just Hugh Jackman?


----------



## shit (Nov 5, 2011)

my stepmom was all "cuz hugh jackman"
other people just thought it was more exciting than the other ones

first class is up there with Wolverine as well in their opinion
I still haven't seen it, lol


----------



## Es (Nov 5, 2011)

The fact that I forgot about First Class when it first came out and was thwarted so many times over when I tried to see it made when I finally watched it all the more sweeter.


----------



## shit (Nov 5, 2011)

when I watch it, it'll be the most sweetest


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> you tried to use it as evidence that magneto wasn't a total schmuck, now I use the same movie against you and suddenly it's 'stupid'


 i cited it dosent mean i liked it, as i say above, Magneto is the only good thing

and even then Shaw being a mutant kills his motivation



Emperor Joker said:


> I'm sorry but what now? after X3 and Wolverine Origins, First Class was like a fucking gift from the gods as an apology for how bad the previous two movies were.
> 
> Edit: I'm sorry are we remembering two completely seperate movies here? everything you mentioned wasn't really that bad...


 no same movie, i am aware i am int he minority i have no idea why thogh, like people were comparing it to the dark knight for fucks sake, and its not even close to being as good as X2 

hell x3 was better honestly

EDIT: the chick they got to play Mystique was terrible, and her "romance" with beast was rushed, and had no pay off, and their were so many cheesy science, and stupid pointless changes

Why the Fuck wasn't Banshee Irish... thats why he is called Banshee!!!


----------



## Blinky (Nov 5, 2011)

Erm..... He wanted to cause nuclear war because mutants, being unaffected by radiation, would would inheret the world. 

How does Shaw being a mutant stop that from making sense ?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Erm..... He wanted to cause nuclear war because mutants, being unaffected by radiation, would would inheret the world.


 Mutant's arent unaffected by radiation, it was said that the theory of what jump started their evolution was radiation, a nuclear war would of ended up with allot of people dying humans and mutants, and even if they weren't  unaffected, if u kill most of the population on earth were are those newborn mutants gonna come from,




> How does Shaw being a mutant stop that from making sense ?


Shaw being a Mutant Kills Magneto's Motivation sorry for not clarifying


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> i cited it dosent mean i liked it, as i say above, Magneto is the only good thing
> 
> and even then Shaw being a mutant kills his motivation



Whether you like it or not you still used it try and back your claims and then I turned it around and pointed out how the whole movie is about Magneto hunting down nazi shaw and ends up becoming just like him. He even takes shaw's helmet, you know, just in case you didn't get it. That's who magneto is- victim of the nazis who turns out just like them as a result.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 6, 2011)

and shaw's plan was nonsense but it was the kind of nonsense I was willing to believe people would buy into back then- especially crackpot nazi doctors


----------



## Blinky (Nov 6, 2011)

Are you sure about that ? I know it wasn't outright stated but he says something like "mutants are the children of the atom and that is where we'll find our salvation" or at least I thought so. 



> if u kill most of the population on earth were are those newborn mutants gonna come from



Mutants can actually reproduce too! and their children would also be mutants. 



> Shaw being a Mutant Kills Magneto's Motivation sorry for not clarifying




*Spoiler*: _Well since shit hasn't seen it_ 



Magneto says right before he kills him that he agrees with everything he said, but Shaw killed his mother


 



Petes12 said:


> and shaw's plan was nonsense but it was the kind of nonsense I was willing to believe people would buy into back then- especially crackpot nazi doctors



If you really think about nearly all supervillians plans they're all pretty much nonsense. 

I mean yeah you take over the world but what then ? Now you have a bunch of responsibilites... oh joy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Whether you like it or not you still used it try and back your claims and then I turned it around and pointed out how the whole movie is about Magneto hunting down nazi shaw and ends up becoming just like him. He even takes shaw's helmet, you know, just in case you didn't get it. That's who magneto is- victim of the nazis who turns out just like them as a result.


what exactly did i say, i  cant remember, are u confusing me for ban posibly?



Blinky said:


> Are you sure about that ? I know it wasn't outright stated but he says something like "mutants are the children of the atom and that is where we'll find our salvation" or at least I thought so.


 That is vaugue, and would make no sense, at the most i think he was gonna grab a bunch of mutants and head for a shelter




> Mutants can actually reproduce too! and their children would also be mutants.


i dont think there would be enough




> *Spoiler*: _Well since shit hasn't seen it_
> 
> 
> 
> Magneto says right before he kills him that he agrees with everything he said, but Shaw killed his mother


 yes but magnetos supremacy is supposed to stem from "humans are bastards because of what the nazis did to me, my family and the jews and what they will do to mutants, and we as more evolved people will rise above such hate

Making the source of all his pain a mutant, dosen't make his motivations complex it just makes him senselessly evil and  kills much of the validity to his arguments



> If you really think about nearly all supervillians plans they're all pretty much nonsense.
> 
> I mean yeah you take over the world but what then ? Now you have a bunch of responsibilites... oh joy.


say what u will about x3 at least the villains in that had clear good motivations


----------



## Blinky (Nov 6, 2011)

I can see this just going in circles like all those other arguements so I guess I'll drop it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I can see this just going in circles like all those other arguements so I guess I'll drop it.



were having a friendly conversation, it is nearly impossible to actually change some ones mind but we can still have a discussion on this stuff, its why we come to forums


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 7, 2011)

Shaw's motivations were pretty obvious I thought

Humans die, mutants survive

Radiation will cause more mutants to be born

etcetera


But I found myself agreeing with Magneto more at the end of the film more than Charles. I'd have probably blown all those ships up.

And it kinda was the womans fault that Charles's spine was shattered as she decided to shoot willy nilly at the man who can redirect bullets.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 7, 2011)

Shaw was Kevin Bacon.

That's it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> And it kinda was the womans fault that Charles's spine was shattered as she decided to shoot willy nilly at the man who can redirect bullets.



who "redirected" the bullet into Charles spine

*Sarcasm*


----------



## Taleran (Nov 7, 2011)

Erik did, didn't you watch the movie.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

I think he was being sarcastic Tal


----------



## The Big G (Nov 7, 2011)

Wed Part 7 of the Dark Angel Saga is out!


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2011)

Wednesday an angel dies.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 7, 2011)

Got caught up with Uncanny X-Force. I am really, _really_ looking forwards to the conclusion of this.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 7, 2011)

WOLVERINE AND X-MEN #1 $3.99 MARVEL *95,855*


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 7, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Got caught up with Uncanny X-Force. I am really, _really_ looking forwards to the conclusion of this.



Does X-force happen before or after Logans school? more specifically the current events?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2011)

Before the school most likely.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

before the school

they talked about it in Regenesis one shot how they've lost the Warren funding.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

Right now Uncanny X Force is before the whole Schism shindig


----------



## shit (Nov 7, 2011)

_or is     it?_


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2011)

yeah probably


----------



## shit (Nov 7, 2011)

yeah            .


----------



## Taleran (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh my god, UXF. Great action filled issue, and builds to the perfect crescendo for the finale next month, that I want to be right the fuck now because THIS BOOK!


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 9, 2011)

It really is an incredible comic, when 18 drops I'm going to read the whole series together. I might die of the awesomeness


----------



## Parallax (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah I can't wait to do that

I've already re read the series at least three times and it's always just as good as I remember it


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2011)

I like AOA Kurt, he will do just fine


----------



## The Big G (Nov 9, 2011)

Archangel pwned some Noobs today 

Even took the full brunt of the Phoenix Force....LIKE A BOSS


----------



## Id (Nov 9, 2011)

Archangle withstands Holocaust, than stands up the Phoenix Force...shit.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Dude IS the new Apocalypse. Easy to forget because Angel's been, as the comic pointed out, pretty weak in the past.


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2011)

yeah but Wolverine was fucking his shit up just a few ishes ago


----------



## Id (Nov 9, 2011)

Dem claws


----------



## Parallax (Nov 9, 2011)

but

that was a few issues ago and not this one 

:]


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 9, 2011)

shit said:


> yeah but Wolverine was fucking his shit up just a few ishes ago



Not really... 

Fantomex even put a sentient (!) bullet in his head and he was ok.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 10, 2011)

UXF was great, Wolverine's inner dialogue was lulzworthy and the referencing to Archangels past was done superbly. Gave him the extra oomph needed to make him more tragic.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 10, 2011)

Archangel fucked everyone up in this issue. Is anyone else hoping he remains Apocalypse for a while? It feels so damn _right_ for him to pick up the mantle. And man, it always surprises me how the X-Books are really a universe unto themselves: with any other book you'd be expecting some version of the Avengers, but not with the X-Men. o.0


----------



## Shadow (Nov 10, 2011)

Well the new Magneto book has an Avengers Crossover.  

Also UXF was indeed worthy.  I love the Bobby Drake reference and the insight on Warren and Betty.  I'm glad Fantomex didn't run away......we all know he wouldn't considering the previews.

Also CBR and Marvel already gave us a preview of 18 and it looks like Warren lives but Dark Beast gets to keep the Life and Death Seeds

I too am also hoping that Warren lives.  He's just so badass in this book that I don't mind him being a villain.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 10, 2011)

Also that thing in a million pieces better NOT BE AoA Drake!!!  I want hiim ALIVE!!!!  The only Omega Level Iceman who knows how to use his powers!!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2011)

I love how reading aoa kurt vs warren did not remind me of the cheraphim vs whateverphim mutants plot line


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 10, 2011)

UXF got me into comics. Best decision of my life to start reading that.

Rick Remender is amazing.

I read his Venom series too and will definately stat reading his Secret Avengers and Captain Britain series too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 12, 2011)

Overall, X-titles are pretty good these days.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 12, 2011)

X-Titles are easily the best they have been since New X-Men ended.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 12, 2011)

Taleran said:


> X-Titles are easily the best they have been since New X-Men ended.



but NXMwas the only good X title at that time so...


----------



## Taleran (Nov 13, 2011)

Well it had enough vision to make up for the other creators not following it, the X-Universe was in a good place even if all the books were not up to task.

This is the a great universe with 3 great books.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 13, 2011)

Jesus Uncanny X-Force is so good.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 15, 2011)

Marvel is axeing X-23 after January 

At least i still get my dragons and Hellion arc


----------



## The Big G (Nov 15, 2011)

Marvel is axeing X-23 after January 

At least i still get my dragons and Hellion arc


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2011)

Marvel realeased new solicitations for X books

fuck a lot of them sound great


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 15, 2011)

The Big G said:


> Marvel is axeing X-23 after January
> 
> At least i still get my dragons and Hellion arc



Ah...I actually like X-23...

oh well I guess we can look for her in Avengers Academy then


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2011)

X-23 was pretty good but I'm sad it didn't quite landed with it's target female audience

needed more justin bieber I guess


----------



## Thor (Nov 15, 2011)

Danger and Kitty are pregerz.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 15, 2011)

And they say cybersex is safe sex.........way to show the critics Danger!


----------



## Thor (Nov 15, 2011)

Whoever impregnated her used McAfee instead of ZoneAlarm.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thor said:


> Danger and Kitty are pregerz.



uhhhh what?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2011)

it's a trojan


----------



## Shadow (Nov 15, 2011)

The baby arrives when Danger finishes "uploading" "it" to a new server du du beep boop  WELCOME You've got BABY  LMAO


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm so lost :|


----------



## Blinky (Nov 15, 2011)

The solicit for WatxM #4 sounds pretty hilarious.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 15, 2011)

The Big G said:


> Marvel is axeing X-23 after January



First Herc Now X23?

their is no picture on the internet that Accurately expresses my rage 
*
IT WAS FUCKING SELLING BETTER THEN GEN HOPE, DAKEN AND NEW MUTANTS BUT THOSE CRAP TITLES KEEP GOING!?!?!?!?*


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 15, 2011)

daken is still going?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 15, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> daken is still going?



Yes and while its  not Bad it was no where near as good as X23


----------



## The Big G (Nov 16, 2011)

If you draw a little red domino mask on Hellion in X-23 #17...he's a dead ringer for Jason Todd


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2011)

I kinda like the daken series
I'm pretty sure they're letting Williams have a decent shot with this title and then decide to keep him or can him


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2011)

magneto was at the academy.
Being boss


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 16, 2011)

more like being awful and hammy


----------



## The Big G (Nov 17, 2011)

Julian Keller or Jason Todd?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 18, 2011)

First Look at Wolverine and the X-Men #3


> Things aren't looking so great for Wolverine and his Jean Grey School for Higher Learning when the Hellfire Club is attacking, but it's pretty mind blowing that Logan would reach out to the ever present thorn in his side, Quentin Quire, for help. Unfortunately, that's just what he'll have to do in Wolverine and the X-Men #3.
> 
> The issue, written by Jason Aaron with art by Chris Bachalo, will be on sale December 21, 2011.


----------



## Es (Nov 18, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> more like being awful and hammy



Haters gonna hate, that issue was fun


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2011)

that art looks incredible


----------



## The Big G (Nov 19, 2011)

Let's see if Hellion has been playing Skyrim


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 23, 2011)

Wolverine and the X-Men continues to be worth my money...god it must be what 20-30 years since we last saw Krakoa? maybe even more


----------



## Shadow (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah and FINALLY BOBBY NON-AOA CAN DO ICE CONSTRUCTS!!! YESS!!! His own Ice Army!!


----------



## Thor (Nov 24, 2011)

He's actually done it before when he fought Bastion, but never this many and in this way.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 24, 2011)

It was cool, but I was really disappointed that it was exactly what AoA iceman was doing.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2011)

WW why you gotta hate on a good development


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 24, 2011)

honestly I thought it was pretty dumb. Well mostly the speech wolverine gave him about how he needs to live up to his potential, but its an uninteresting power too


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 24, 2011)

I liked the part with hellfire kid but you all know that


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 24, 2011)

Parallax said:


> WW why you gotta hate on a good development



It was okay, just I couldn't help but think "wow that's it?". The kiss was pretty cool though.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I liked the part with hellfire kid but you all know that



you like anything with kids Ban


----------



## shit (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't like W&tXM's art


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2011)

it's weird I never like Bachalo's art but I'm really liking his output on that series a lot right now


----------



## Shadow (Nov 25, 2011)

yeah I am liking Bachalo's art here as well.  It's just the right artist for this type of chaos and mood really.  This book isn't really about a team or a specific individual.  It's more of the chaos and difficulties in running the school.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 25, 2011)

Still haven't made up my mind about Bachallo on this one


----------



## shit (Nov 25, 2011)

the panel is either all about the background or has no background
it's off putting to me, but I guess I'll get used to it
just read it for the first time yesterday


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 25, 2011)

Anyone here fondly recall Bachalo's Death days?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 26, 2011)

So I've read about him in New X-men and now in Ultimate X-Men and let me ask:

Isn't Stryker just the most totally loathsom villain in all of comics?

I seriously can't describe how much I hate him. I wish they could bring him back to kill him again.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 26, 2011)

Claim things are to be as god meant them

fuse yourself with a robot so you can shoot a bus full of normal children

Scumbag striker is scum


----------



## Slice (Nov 26, 2011)

Ultimate Stryker right now lives up to this. He sliced a woman open with a sword and let her die because she was helping homeless mutant children.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 30, 2011)

Cyclops X-Men is really good right now. Sinister plan


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 30, 2011)

god Dandy Sinister is fantastic, I love the direction with this character, he makes the book perfect

"Sinister is a system, Sinister is a species...Everything is Sinister. and if you're not Sinister your time is over"


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 30, 2011)

I loved how awesomely OTT it was.

"I shall use the most advanced technology in the galaxy to make a themepark based around myself with Victorian British styles and a giant statue of my head. IN GOLD!"


----------



## Shadow (Nov 30, 2011)

I love how Hope says.......what kind of idiot puts a target in his forehead lol.


Also Rogue must straight up hate Hope. Exact same power set but Hope can touch people


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

And hope doesn't need to.


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2011)

they gave rogue some crazy upgrade and also she can touch people and just choose who she wants to leach iirc


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2011)

yeah, pretty much, rogue has outgrown that particular setback


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

actually wasn't it touching hope that changed that? might be why hope's powers are similar.


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2011)

no I don't think it was
it started when rogue absorbed something crazy when she was the leader of the "X-Men" book
then somewhere along in X-Men Legacy, just after that book stopped being all about Xavier and started being all about Rogue, she somehow perfected her powers finally
I can't remember why exactly, but well before Hope


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 30, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I loved how awesomely OTT it was.
> 
> "I shall use the most advanced technology in the galaxy to make a themepark based around myself with Victorian British styles and a giant statue of my head. IN GOLD!"



I honestly read all of Sinister's line in Isaiah Mustafa's (Old Spice Guy) voice.

It made it amazing.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 1, 2011)

Actually if you read it in Dr. Evil in Austin powers it would be the most awesome thing ever


----------



## Cromer (Dec 2, 2011)

Nah, if you can pull a Basil Fawlty voice, that IS the pinnacle.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 2, 2011)

the art was hilarious, really nailed how happy with himself he was.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> actually wasn't it touching hope that changed that? might be why hope's powers are similar.



No, hope touching rogue caused her to loose the six billion minds residing in her brain and cured her of the virus that caused anyone that touched her instantly dying.

Xavier on another hand went there and fixed the trauma that was stunting her growth and not letting her touch anyone.

Rogue might need physical contact but then again she can go further away with her powers I think, and she can also do stuff like absorbing gods powers.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 2, 2011)

Somebodys been reading rogues wikipedia page lol


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh God no. I'm not going into that.

Like her backstory with Ms Marvel and Muir Island


----------



## shit (Dec 5, 2011)

I miss those days

at least as far as Rogue is concerned


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2011)

Isn't Rogue another child of the nineties, maybe eighties?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2011)

from this

To this



Good grief


----------



## shit (Dec 5, 2011)

yes

AoA Rogue should come back and flaunt her Ms Marvel powers in front of everyone


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 6, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Isn't Rogue another child of the nineties, maybe eighties?



She debuted in the early 80s, looking kinda granny-ish compared to the sleeker fashion and spikier hairdo she had by the Jim Lee Uncanny X-Men years and the animated series it inspired (first pic you posted).


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have such mixed feelings about Rogue. Part of me likes her, part of me loathes her.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 6, 2011)

Dark Angel Book 1 is out and if you got it on sale you are looking preety happy.  HC 9.99 on my comic book shop!!


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 6, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Dark Angel Book 1 is out and if you got it on sale you are looking preety happy.  HC 9.99 on my comic book shop!!


Yeah I got the first 3 volumes now. Just waiting for the next volume in february.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 6, 2011)

Im just really looking forward on how it ends.  So many moving pieces to it like AoA cast.  Kurt staying.  The aftermath and how this is all fallouts in the end with X Men with Warren not being there.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

i mostly just want to see how they win. I have a theory


----------



## Blinky (Dec 6, 2011)

I imagine something will happen with the baby thingy in the lab.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 6, 2011)

The writing in Wolverine and the X-Men is extremely well done.

Kiss was funny and getting this power from Bobby is better than getting nothing. I'm also liking where they're taking Quentin's character.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 6, 2011)

... I stopped reading the ongoing series a while back for X-Men in general after I realized that the only time the stories are good is when they are Mini-Series or Alternate Timeline
Tales or Tales from the Future.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

lol. **


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 6, 2011)

I know huh... I mean Spiderman (616 & Ultimate) have a consistant storyline and writers that know or mostly know what the hell they are doing the same for Batman so how the hell is it that all The X-Writers make Exodus's away from the ongoing books and make camp at the Mini-Series camp for X-Men

I'd love to be a fly on the wall of that board meeting...


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

> The writing in Wolverine and the X-Men is extremely well done.


Easy there cowboy. It's two issues in. It's pretty good, but it's not Journey Into Mystery level


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I know huh... I mean Spiderman (616 & Ultimate) have a consistant storyline and writers that know or mostly know what the hell they are doing the same for Batman so how the hell is it that all The X-Writers make Exodus's away from the ongoing books and make camp at the Mini-Series camp for X-Men
> 
> I'd love to be a fly on the wall of that board meeting...



i wasn't loling because i agree with you


----------



## Shadow (Dec 6, 2011)

MARVEL confirms with CBR of a bi weekly event in 2012 Avengers vs X Men event to run for 12 issues.

OH SCott Why can't u just get along with everybody


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

He probably tried

But maybe when he told everyone that he was gonna get magneto to help him bring extinction everywhere, they probably took him the wrong way


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2011)

At the very least this will look very pretty.

I'm guessing Team X is going to be all "We can still save her she's not just the phoenix force" while Team A is gonna be all "Well we tried, time to kill her".

Wolverine will at some point bro up with Scott, so that'll be fun. I also foresee plenty of hilariously dickish comments from Cyclops.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 6, 2011)

THE Link to the article just in case anybody is interested in the x vs a event


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 6, 2011)

My only problem with this is the rotating writers...and the fact it's 12 issue event comic.

God I just wish Marvel would take a break from events for a year or so.


----------



## shit (Dec 6, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ... I stopped reading the ongoing series a while back for X-Men in general after I realized that the only time the stories are good is when they are Mini-Series or Alternate Timeline
> Tales or Tales from the Future.



I stopped listening to you a while back after I realized that the only time your opinion is decent is never


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

shit said:


> I stopped listening to you a while back after I realized that the only time your opinion is decent is never


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 6, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> My only problem with this is the rotating writers...and the fact it's 12 issue event comic.
> 
> God I just wish Marvel would take a break from events for a year or so.



Apparently they still bump title sales enough to make Marvel keep doing them. They need whatever money they can get from a comic book buying populace that can't even support Ostrander Suicide Squad collections or Samnee's Thor.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 6, 2011)

If event titles are all MARVEL has left to showcase at the marketplace then something is really wrong at that company as it relates to their catalog of series. You don't need 10 different "Event-Series" running within a year of each other as they're rarely permenant fictures anyway and the ones that are tend to be negated chronilogically withing a decade or 2 by "The Mega-Event Series"

How many times is it now that the "Core" X-Books been retconned or re-retconned... And it wasn't until recently that 1/2 the event comics told had a permenant impact on the X-Books.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

X-Books haven't been retconned, at least not that I remember for the past twelve years


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 6, 2011)

What X-Men retcons are we talking about here, because other than House of M and the usual Time Travel shenanigans that tend to pop up I can't think of any


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

house of m didn't really retcon anything though

Well I guess wanda being crazy powerfull is sort of a retcon


----------



## Shadow (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah but now Doom has Wanda's booster power.  And still no more mutants lol.  I mean Im sure that mutants will start popping out now that the whole 5 lights deal is on.  So I still don't know what the fuck Scott Summers deal is with Utopia.

Also I don't think Wolverine is going to side with the X-Men on this.  I mean on Childrens Crusade she CLEARLY wanted to kill Wanda.  So who's Hope to her?   It seems like this whole thing will end with Cable just taking Hope again and time traveling with her.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2011)

Hope is the girl Kurt died to save.
If anything, he'll help her out of his sake.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 7, 2011)

The X-Men as a franchise have been on a 12month status quo for a while now.

This event seems more and more foolish the more I hear about it but I like all the artists involved and most of the writers.

It doesn't make sense for either group to begin the fight that the promo image is showing. YOU ARE ALL SUPERHEROS WORK TOGETHER.


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2011)

after this they'll get the picture that only Millar could pull off a superhero civil war


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2011)

which even then he didn't really pull off.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd say he pulled it off right until Issue 7


----------



## illmatic (Dec 7, 2011)

Taleran said:


> The X-Men as a franchise have been on a 12month status quo for a while now.
> 
> This event seems more and more foolish the more I hear about it but I like all the artists involved and most of the writers.
> 
> It doesn't make sense for either group to begin the fight that the promo image is showing. YOU ARE ALL SUPERHEROS WORK TOGETHER.



different ideologies. Superheroes are people too.  

The X-Men just went though a civil war of sorts (schism) and you think they would learn. 

Reminds me of that saying 'with friends like these who needs enemies'


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2011)

it's more believable a conflict between the x-men and avengers than civil war was.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2011)

yeah plus iono I mean the idea is fun and something I would have loved as a kid.

I'm optimistic when I shouldn't be


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm optimistic about it, since at the very least 9 out of 12 issues will look really really good (not a huge JRJR fan).

One thing I'm kind of confused about. On IGN I read (uncited) that the Avengers want to use Hope against Phoenix while the X-men wants to safeguard her. Isn't that pretty much Schism with Scott playing the Wolverine? Does he draw the line at galaxy busters?


----------



## Cromer (Dec 7, 2011)

Dr. Nemesis is awesome, isn't he?


----------



## The Big G (Dec 7, 2011)

X-23 #18 is excellent

You should all read it


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 7, 2011)

God I wish X-23 wasn't being cancelled...these last few issues have made me love it

Also The Collector of the Universe


----------



## shit (Dec 7, 2011)

Daken has been awesome this whole last arc
last issue made me squee
I really like this Williams guy, he should write more things


----------



## The Big G (Dec 7, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> God I wish X-23 wasn't being cancelled...these last few issues have made me love it
> 
> Also The Collector of the Universe



Hellion one shotted a dragon


----------



## Blinky (Dec 8, 2011)

I saw some vid about the Avengers vs X-men shit and I guess I saw an X-Force spoiler 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Angel is alive


----------



## Shadow (Dec 9, 2011)

Link to that video


----------



## Blinky (Dec 9, 2011)

Argh shit I can't remember what site it was on. It was this vid that had all the writers and some editors answering questions (very vaguely of course)


----------



## Blinky (Dec 9, 2011)

Okay here it is 

too lazy to save each pic? here

What I mentioned only shows up for a split second in some artwork. I can't remember whereabouts though.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 9, 2011)

currently driving Tumblr mad


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 9, 2011)

Dr Nemesis reminds me a lot of Dr Siviana, if he was contracting out to the Justice League. That, people, is the good shit.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 9, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Okay here it is
> 
> too lazy to save each pic? here
> 
> What I mentioned only shows up for a split second in some artwork. I can't remember whereabouts though.



Things I learned in this interview.

*Spoiler*: __ 




All my  favorite writers are severely out of shape.  

Iron Man has a new armor for Magneto

Wanda is part of the event.

Phoenix Force

Cable is apparently only back for one day 

Yeah thats all I got halfway through before getting bored.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2011)

An "Anti Magneto" armor is either an awfull plot device, or a great one when magneto turns and goes "an anti magneto armor? Seriously?" and pwns anyway


----------



## Parallax (Dec 9, 2011)

it makes sense for Tony to have a suit that wont get fucked over by Magneto though


----------



## shit (Dec 9, 2011)

they mentioned the suit already in Magneto's new book


----------



## Shadow (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah then Magneto raised all the metals in Tony's mansion and still pawned him.  LMAO


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2011)

It makes sense for tony to come up with something to counter magneto, but anti-magneto suit can be just so lazy.
For example, that magnetar gun the hellfire club used. I'm cool with that.
Like, barely


----------



## Stalin (Dec 10, 2011)

What are the best x-books?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2011)

Uncanny X-Force

or Wolverine and The X-Men


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2011)

like currently or ever?

either way, uncanny x-force


----------



## Shadow (Dec 10, 2011)

The Best X Books......

Claremont's Run was just GODLY

Grant Morrison Run of X Men

Astonishing X Men by Josh Whedon

X Force by Kyle and Yost

Uncanny X Men by Remender

yeah books wise that should be Best X books.  The other good x men stories are mostly events and mostly dissapointed lol.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 10, 2011)

You mean Uncanny X-force by Remender. 

I'd definitely recommend that above all. Next best I'd say is Whedon's Astonishing, and finally I'd recommend Morrison's New X-men- which I think is very very good but I also know not everyone likes Morrison. 

But if you plan to read all 3 of those read them in opposite order of above- New X-Men first, then Astonishing, then Uncanny X-Force


----------



## Stalin (Dec 11, 2011)

I meant currently. Will I just be good by starting the scism event? All these X- events during the part 5 years are confusing me.


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2011)

Uncanny X-Force
Uncanny X-Force
Uncanny X-Force


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2011)

Morrisson's X-Men were really good, but they were also turn of the century.
Depending on whether or not you want to be an ongoing reader or just read good stories, maybe you should stop by house of M, Messiah Complex and Second Coming first, and then move onto morrison


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Stalin said:


> I meant currently. Will I just be good by starting the scism event? All these X- events during the part 5 years are confusing me.



Then Uncanny X-Force is best, but I think the 2 books that came out of Schism, Uncanny X-men and Wolverine and the X-men, are both pretty good too.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 11, 2011)

Really interesting bit with Rob Liefeld on the Word Balloon podcast he was talking about how Marvel won't let anyone develop new villains for properties that they don't currently own the film versions of. Which has lead people to think it is why the X-Men are full of such "classic" villains right now.


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2011)

then extra kudos to remender for making lemonade out of lemons or w/e


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Didn't Yost or someone just make up some new villains not at all long ago? Those evolutionary things? 

speaking of liefeld, this was honestly kinda interesting too  



I mean I certainly don't envy him having to put up with some nasty criticisms, even if he does basically deserve it. 

and this part made me laugh



> Very recently, a longtime friend and comic book author called me in a panic. He had enjoyed a nice run of success but his recent projects had been critically lambasted. He was tasting the fanboy wrath and was clearly coming undone. “Rob, how do you cope with it?? Does it affect other areas of your life??” What? This guy had lost his mind. I distinctly remember having to work extra hard to calm him down while I watched the baseball playoffs. He chewed my ear off for an hour. ” They can;t find a single positive review or quote to put on the trade collection” he whined. I stopped it all cold with offered up some blunt talk. ” Your books are top sellers. They chart great and you are moving tons of product. I don’t get your worries here. Welcome to success” And I meant it, I went on to cite many directors and movie stars including Michael Bay and Tom Cruise that the public supposedly loathed but somehow always managed to chart and connect with the masses.


 d'awww poor Loeb


----------



## Taleran (Dec 11, 2011)

I heard Rick Remender actually talk about that on a podcast in relation to World of Warcraft, if you go on the World of Warcraft forums you will find the 10% or less of the population who want to talk about the game and who may be complaining however if you go on the game itself it is where you find the rest of the people enjoying themselves.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yep that's very true. I mean there were legitimate complaints that you could pretty easily back up with hard evidence (class balance stuff) but of course there were tons of idiots complaining about how all sorts of things had totally 'ruined' the game.

It's another reason I hate nostalgia


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2011)

> They can;t find a single positive review or quote to put on the trade collection


 good job reviewers


----------



## Stalin (Dec 11, 2011)

Btw, I have already morrison's run and a good chunk of claremont's run. They were pretty good.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 11, 2011)

Then I would do joss whedon astonishing.......Second coming........x force them uncanny x force.

I wouldn't necessarily read schism as it didn't do anything but break the mutants up team logan vs team scott. But. Uncanny xmen and wolverine and the xmen are good things that came out of it


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> d'awww poor Loeb





I feel vindicated for all the internet hate I've thrown throughout the years


----------



## illmatic (Dec 12, 2011)

*ASTONISHING X-MEN* gets a New Roster and New Creative Team. 

_Marjorie Liu (X-23) teams up with Mike Perkins (Captain America) to take on a whole new Astonishing X-Men team starting this March._




> The book's new roster will include Warbird, Northstar, Gambit, Cecilia Reyes, Iceman and Karma. Liu reveals a few details about the upcoming title, including (but not limited to) the fact that Gambit will be moving into his very own apartment.
> 
> "_We all know that I love writing Gambit," Liu says. "That was a no-brainer. I feel like the universe I was writing X-23 in is the same universe I'm writing Astonishing X-Men in...In the first issue, we've got this theme of moving. Moving on, moving in. Northstar moving back to New York, he's going to be living with his boyfriend for the first time._"
> 
> What do you think of the announcement? Are you looking forward to the new ASTONISHING X-MEN team? Are you excited about the change in creative teams? ASTONISHING X-MEN #48 will hit stores in March.



READ MORE -


----------



## shit (Dec 12, 2011)

Pak's run didn't last very long
or was it even a run?


----------



## illmatic (Dec 12, 2011)

UNCANNY X-MEN #1 $3.99 MAR *109,911* 
UNCANNY X-MEN #2 $3.99 MAR *72,485* 

WOLVERINE AND X-MEN #2 $3.99 MAR *83,356*
UNCANNY X-FORCE #17 $3.99 MAR *50,974*

X-MEN #20 $3.99 MAR *43,515* 
X-MEN #21 $3.99 MAR *39,919 *

X-MEN LEGACY #259 $2.99 MAR *41,967 *
X-MEN LEGACY #258 $2.99 MAR *38,334* 

WOLVERINE #18 $3.99 MAR *40,170* 
WOLVERINE #19 $3.99 MAR *37,997* 

ASTONISHING X-MEN #44 $3.99 MAR *32,729*

NEW MUTANTS #33 $2.99 MAR *28,665* 
NEW MUTANTS #34 $2.99 MAR *25,847* 

X-FACTOR #227 $2.99 MAR *23,742*

X-23 #17 $2.99 MAR *22,780* 
X-23 #16 $2.99 MAR *22,737*

GENERATION HOPE #13 $2.99 MAR *21,317*
DAKEN DARK WOLVERINE #17 $2.99 MAR *18,794*


----------



## The Big G (Dec 12, 2011)

shit said:


> Pak's run didn't last very long
> or was it even a run?



Astonishing changes creative hands just about every arc


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm glad WATXM still has high numbers 

as well as UXF wow it's selling a lot more than I thought


----------



## Shadow (Dec 13, 2011)

Speaking of UXF N WATXM







Niceee


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2011)

I wonder when the whole "I'm the headmaster at a school but murderize people as my side job" thing is going to blow up in wolverine's face?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2011)

well it's not like it's a secret that he kills


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2011)

it's pretty hilarious they're jumping in firing and claws showing on a guy with a bow and arrow


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 13, 2011)

... By Day Logan is the Head of the Jean Grey Institute by Night a Freelance Assassin.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 13, 2011)

Nobody Actually Finances X-Force now which is weird at how they can keep this going considering Wolverine blew all his money into building and re-building a school.


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2011)

just move onto the next billionaire on the team, either Psylocke or Fantomex


----------



## Shadow (Dec 13, 2011)

Astonishing X Men Omnibus 45.00 Dollars

X Force Omnibus of Kyle 43.00 Dollars

Uncanny X Force HC Collection 43 Dollars.

Which to buy for Christmas.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 13, 2011)

what do they even need money for besides bullets


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2011)

costumes aren't free petes


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 14, 2011)

Reconstruction of the danger room and the school in general. Also high class housing and food for the students I believe.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 14, 2011)

Tomorrow Dark Angel Arc Ends.  TPB will be available March 

Although I just realized that the HC Deluxe of X Force Vol.1 and Necrosha X I ordered isnt complete.  X Force HC Deluxe Vol. 2 Comes out January 28,2012 <sigh>


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

The Age of Apocalypse On-Going Series Rises onto store shelves March 2012



This March, journey to a reality unlike any other when AGE OF APOCALYPSE debuts as an ongoing series by David Lapham and Robero De La Torre. Spinning out of recent events in UNCANNY X-FORCE and POINT ONE, another universe's Jean Grey and Sabretooth battle their former teammate the now-deranged Weapon X alongside shocking new allies.

This should be goooood!!! Nothing sells sales like a psychotic Weapon X


----------



## Taleran (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Taleran (Dec 14, 2011)

Dark Angel Saga > Dark Phoenix Saga


----------



## Slice (Dec 14, 2011)

As soon as that UXF HC hits the stores it will have all of my money.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 14, 2011)

Okay latest Uncanny X-Force was fucking awesome.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 14, 2011)

GENESIS!!!!!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 14, 2011)

Parallax said:


> well it's not like it's a secret that he kills



The general public isn't really aware of it. 

I mean we saw the NY school board people be all "Mutants! How DANGEROUS!?", imagine the response if they knew the headmaster was leading a squad of mutants who just kill whoever they need to?


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 14, 2011)

Uncanny X-Force didn't dissapoint obviously. So much happened and it was all great.

I love Genesis too. He probably is the secret student coming to the Xavier School soon.

I have the first 3 premiere edition HC. I need the 4th one asap.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm not at all interested in seeing another OMG THERES AN X FORCE? BEAST TEMPER TANTRUM TIME.

Seeing the avengers find out, like if the secret avengers and x-force crossed paths, that would be interesting. 


And yes X-Force was pretty awesome as expected.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 14, 2011)

> Seeing the avengers find out, like if the secret avengers and x-force crossed paths, that would be interesting.



Since Remender will be writing both? 

Interdasting...


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2011)

So, both warren and jean have gone evil, while scott had apocalypse and the void in his brain for a while, and beast has Dark Beast running around


Boy, did the first class went wrong


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 14, 2011)

Something I wasn't clear on though is where the new life seed came from


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 14, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> So, both warren and jean have gone evil, while scott had apocalypse and the void in his brain for a while, and beast has Dark Beast running around
> 
> 
> Boy, did the first class went wrong



if you're counting evil future beast there's evil future bobby too.

plus scott's leading a supervillain team now


----------



## Blinky (Dec 14, 2011)

Wasn't there a page in the last issue of Uncanny before the renumbering that had a pane of when the team first formed but in their spech bubbles it showed what they're doing now? Poor ol' first class.



Petes12 said:


> Something I wasn't clear on though is where the new life seed came from



The one from the Age of Apocalypse?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 14, 2011)

Well there was one that got used to power angel's doom machine, I guess that was the same one? But I missed how psylocke got her hands on it. Maybe I should reread 17


----------



## Blinky (Dec 14, 2011)

Now I feel like I'M missing something. Aw well might as well reread it now that it's done.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm torn.

On one hand you have Uncanny X-Force


On another, you have Thori.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 14, 2011)

That is probably the spoiler for WATXM 4 that I posted.  Should be interesting to have a Kid Apocalypse in the school LOL

Somewhere out there Scott Summers has a troll face lol

Also Beast never had a temper tantrum about X-force that was Kurt.

Beast left because Scott agreed to torture to get information from somebody.  So that's why he left.  And obviously before Kurt could complain about X-force to Scott he died.

Maybe I should buy X-Men Second Coming.  Now that I think about it.......it's probably one of the best X-Events out there.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 14, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I'm torn.
> 
> On one hand you have Uncanny X-Force
> 
> ...



Reffering to the JiM Christmas special?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 14, 2011)

Shadow said:


> That is probably the spoiler for WATXM 4 that I posted.  Should be interesting to have a Kid Apocalypse in the school LOL



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 14, 2011)

Should be interesting where Warren goes from here.  I'm thinking that he will probably go with Logan but with Betsy at Utopia......

Next Month's issue should answer a lot I can't wait.  I'm hoping the TPB in March would cover up to 19


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Reffering to the JiM Christmas special?



Absolutely.

I'm kind of a hallmark sap.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 14, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I'm kind of a hallmark sap.



It was great I really liked it and I usually dislike Christmas specials.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2011)

on another hand, loeb is an expectingly horrible beyond all reason story about father/child angst


----------



## Blinky (Dec 14, 2011)

plz don't tell me you're reading x-sanction


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2011)

X-Force da best

fuck that finale really delivered


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2011)

Blinky said:


> plz don't tell me you're reading x-sanction



I like Cable
I at least wanted to know generally what the bs was going to be about


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2011)

I read X-Sanction

it was awful

how does this shit get published


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 14, 2011)

OH LOOK. Loeb ignored the character progression of a former villain current hero and made him a bad guy again so he can get beat up by who? Red Hulk! 


WHAT.

A.

SURPRISE!

ps guys! loeb wants us to know that cable's a father and this is important to him!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 14, 2011)

Is it a surprise at the juvinile grade of writing that Loeb does anymore?

any who I'm liking where things are going with the Age of Apacalypse back on stands its happy time al around.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 14, 2011)

Just when I start getting into the X-Men, they have to drag all this Avengers shit into it. Fucking Marvel...


----------



## Shadow (Dec 14, 2011)

Milking the cow for all its worth it lol


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I read X-Sanction
> 
> it was awful
> 
> how does this shit get published



where is the liefield quote about the "friend whose name shall not be mentioned"?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 14, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Astonishing X Men Omnibus 45.00 Dollars
> 
> X Force Omnibus of Kyle 43.00 Dollars
> 
> ...



Get Astonishing.

I'm waiting for UXF to get an Omnibus or at least a couple OHCs.

But I don't know that Kyle stuff, if it means a lot to you go for it.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2011)

> Very recently, a longtime friend and comic book author called me in a panic. He had enjoyed a nice run of success but his recent projects had been critically lambasted. He was tasting the fanboy wrath and was clearly coming undone. ?Rob, how do you cope with it?? Does it affect other areas of your life??? What? This guy had lost his mind. I distinctly remember having to work extra hard to calm him down while I watched the baseball playoffs. He chewed my ear off for an hour. ? They can;t find a single positive review or quote to put on the trade collection? he whined. I stopped it all cold with offered up some blunt talk. ? Your books are top sellers. They chart great and you are moving tons of product. I don?t get your worries here. Welcome to success? And I meant it, I went on to cite many directors and movie stars including Michael Bay and Tom Cruise that the public supposedly loathed but somehow always managed to chart and connect with the masses



found it

it was here like three pages ago

Now, his blog's black on white lines kind of fucking burned my eyes


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 14, 2011)

Not gonna lie I'd rather hang around Liefeld than some of the asshole geniuses.

Also because I'd try to steal his youth fountain recipe.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 14, 2011)

Do I have to read any of the previous x events before schism?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2011)

Not gonna lie, sure wish liefield would choke on a dick


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 14, 2011)

Stalin said:


> Do I have to read any of the previous x events before schism?



Not really, long as you know the basics- that all mutants have pretty much moved to this island called utopia on the west coast and cyclops is leading them.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 14, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Not really, long as you know the basics- that all mutants have pretty much moved to this island called utopia on the west coast and cyclops is *killing* them.



fixed.

FUCK I just re-read the whole Dark Angel Arc and FUCK ME its that good.  Its sooo fucking good.  Every page, every line drawn,every dialogue  bubble is all just fucking incredible.

BTW Betsy got the Life Seed when Warren was getting ready to plant it on the world but then Betsy and Fantomex was there.  Fantomex stabbed Warren with a knife in his stomach and he dropped the Lifeseed.  

But Man oh man this shit was good.

Oh and the X-Force Kyle Omnibus was the Kyle, Yost, Story.  They had Volume 1 and Necrosha X bundled up.  But then I realized that there was a Volume 2 coming out in January and X Force ends with Second Coming.  So it looks like in order for me to complete this collection I have to buy X Force Volume 1 and 2.  Necrosha X and Secon Coming.

I'm so hyped right now I just might buy an X Belt Buckle with a X men Patch lol.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 14, 2011)

Not gonna lie, this is the X-collection I want RIGHT NOW:

[YOUTUBE]y61UuPX4OD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2011)

Shadow said:


> fixed.



Good thing the Extinction team is the definition of "Haters Gonna Hate"


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2011)

they see me magnetizing
they be hating


----------



## Shadow (Dec 15, 2011)

They See me Cyclopin
They hatin
Patrolling trying to catch me Riding Dirty
Trying to catch me Riding Dirty Riding Dirty


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Good thing the Extinction team is the definition of "Haters Gonna Hate"



This pretty much sums up why I love it so much. Also, I was re reading Astonishing X-men, and it makes it even funnier.

Ast. Cyclops: "We need to be superheroes again" "we need to astonish them."

Current Cyclops: "Haters gonna hate" "Come at me, bro."

Also, Uncanny X Force was incredible, can't wait to get the inevitable omnibus. So is there a chance that we'll see Iceman vs. Iceman down the road? Because that would be awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2011)

It should be pointed out though, that not even five pages later, the Cure arc started


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2011)

Cure arc?  What you talking about


----------



## Shadow (Dec 16, 2011)

Ban is talking about your astonishing point that after cyclops had that astonishing meeting.......kavita rao came out with a potential mutant cure


----------



## illmatic (Dec 17, 2011)

*Jason Aaron Reveals Plans To Leave WOLVERINE *
The writer announces that WOLVERINE #300 will launch his final story arc. 


> Wolverine #300 will be the beginning of the end for Jason Aaron's run on Wolverine and according to him, this will be the "biggest Wolverine story [he] has ever done." The writer who has been writing Wolverine for "as long as [he] has been writing comics" will be leaving the series, and Wolverine #300 will launch his final story arc.


Read More -


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 17, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Cure arc?  What you talking about



"We have to proove to the world that mutants can be benevolent superheros, and not satanspawns that should be prosecuted."


"Hey world, my name is kavita rao and now I can cure those poor sick people from their powers""


----------



## illmatic (Dec 19, 2011)

_Newsarama spoke with Remender for further insight into the major moments of "The Dark Angel Saga," and discuss what's coming in the very near future of Uncanny X-Force, which ships issue #19 this week. _


----------



## Shadow (Dec 21, 2011)

Best Christmas Present Ever.

Wolverine and the X-Men  with Uncanny X-Force 19.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2011)

X Force continues to be the best

honestly the book loses no momentum even after 18


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2011)

So

Scott is going to add sebastian shaw to his roster

Magneto, Danger, Juggernaut, Namor, Emma Frost, Illyana and Shaw


And Rogue too I guess.





Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 21, 2011)

I thought Rogue went with Wolverine..........Then again she was on the last issue of X-Men Legacy Hmmm.....


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2011)

Wolverine and X Men was also great

good series


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 21, 2011)

Parallax said:


> X Force continues to be the best
> 
> honestly the book loses no momentum even after 18



art was really not a great fit even with white's colors but yeah otherwise it was pretty good. 

but someone should brief me on what otherworld is.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay now that Remender's _Punisher_ of all things seems to be getting an Omnibus, no way I'm not  waiting for an UXF one.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 21, 2011)

Word, art in X-force threw me off a little but was otherwise great as always.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 21, 2011)

Didn't like the art in this X-Force but otherwise was good.

Artist for the next few issues seems good from what I researched though. It's Greg Tocchini.

Like this image: 

I guess artists will be told to draw 'darker and more realistic' when working on X-Force though.

I also get the feeling that the Genesis kid will suddenly turn bad once he finds out his parents and life were fake. I guess they have to do something like that for the future storylines.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 21, 2011)

I picked up UXF, WATXM, NM and X-23 today. All were good, though X-23's ending was disappointing though i figured it would end this way....


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh Silly Brood

It's okay to fight back to defend yourself.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2011)

And I liked the art in X-Force quite well.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2011)

The X Force art was ok it was kinda jarring at times but overall it was solid.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 21, 2011)

WATXM#3:Kid Omega convince Krakoa to become an X-man,Kilgore get sued for almost 900 Milion dollar(enough for JGHL) and is owned.Brilliant


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2011)

for a billion dollars I could make mutant killing a national sport


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah Murdock showing up and serving Kilgore was pretty hilarious


----------



## Shadow (Dec 21, 2011)

It seems that AoA Bobby and Blob are alive according to Nightcrawler.  Which makes sense since you can't really just melt bobby down.   Deathlok and Genesis at the school is going to be cool.     And I agree I was not particularly fond of the art on this especially how they drew the girls and Genesis.

Also another fun side note on WATXM was that Bobby Drake needs to get laid.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 21, 2011)

I think ive just been spoiled about whats coming in UXF over at CBR, but I figure you guys know better than I. Is what they're saying about


*Spoiler*: __ 



Betsy true? They are going to 'cleanse' her and I guess turn her back into Brit Psylocke? Marvel apparantely hates Asian characters now?




Man, I dont EVEN know whats going on right now.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd sort of be surprised but at the same time I always thought the body switch thing was kinda dumb so I wouldn't be against it. She's hardly a legitimate asian and that hardly counts as hating asians.


----------



## lucky (Dec 22, 2011)

K, really.  those awesome little nightcrawlers?  I dunno how, but i've obviously missed an issue or 8.  where the hell did they come from?

when i try to google mini/small/tiny/baby nightcrawlers all i find are websites selling nightcrawler plushies.  -_-


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

they're called Bampf's or something like that

I don't know where they're from but try googling that word up and maybe something will come up


----------



## illmatic (Dec 22, 2011)

Bampf is the sound made when Nightcrawler teleports


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2011)

I know

that's also what they're called iirc

they call them that in both issues of WATXM


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 22, 2011)

They're called Bamfs and they're extra-dimensional gremlins Beast accidentally let loose on the first day

Wolverine has opened an extra credit school club dedicated to their hunting


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 22, 2011)

yeah, there origin was explained pretty offhand


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 22, 2011)

I am wondering who going to protect mr J.Keller,when he's near dead?(see Lady Deathstrike and the Collector)


----------



## shit (Dec 22, 2011)

bamf
bad ass mother fucker

makes me lol every time they use it


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 22, 2011)

shit said:


> bamf
> bad ass mother fucker
> 
> makes me lol every time they use it



Yeah entering the thread I wondered what you guys were up to.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 22, 2011)

We were BAMF-ing this thread up


----------



## Shadow (Dec 28, 2011)

Uhhhhhh I'm sorry but  Astonishing X Men 45 > Uncanny X Men 3

And is it me or did they just kill about a gazillion Parallel Cyclops lol


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 29, 2011)

Uncanny X-men#003: Celestials leaving after a good word,mfw 1 of them gesture to leave.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 29, 2011)

Still really like Uncanny. It's the X-Men book I need _and_ deserve.

Question: Does anyone think that X-Force is a lot like eXiles? It feels like so much of it is based around futures and different universes. I think that's one of the reasons I like it so much.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2011)

Not sure.


Uncanny > Astonishing
Astonishing has dimensional crap
Uncanny has Victorian Sinister


----------



## Cromer (Dec 29, 2011)

Uncanny should have been called Awesome instead.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome To the Danger Room


----------



## shit (Dec 29, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Still really like Uncanny. It's the X-Men book I need _and_ deserve.
> 
> Question: Does anyone think that X-Force is a lot like eXiles? It feels like so much of it is based around futures and different universes. I think that's one of the reasons I like it so much.



you and remender are the only ones I know of that have read exiles


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2011)

I read Exiles when it was coming out in 2001

at least I think that's when it was coming out


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2011)

I read those exiles with the hip black panther and the sassy Wanda/Polaris sisters


----------



## shit (Dec 29, 2011)

I read none of them
as such, I don't know shit about psylocke


----------



## Shadow (Dec 29, 2011)

She has a nice ass Ill tell you that much


----------



## Cromer (Dec 29, 2011)

Most comic-book superheroines have nice asses, so you're saying nothing new there.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 30, 2011)

I only know three people who wear bikinis as an actual Superhero Uniform.....Ms. Marvel Elektra and Psylocke........and I would take Psylocke any day.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2011)

There aint no lady like a blue lady
Mistique all the way


----------



## Shadow (Dec 30, 2011)

There ain't no party like an S Club Party!!


----------



## Thor (Dec 30, 2011)

I heard Psylocke is becoming British again.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 30, 2011)

Has anyone read Wolverine by Claremont?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 30, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I only know three people who wear bikinis as an actual Superhero Uniform.....Ms. Marvel,Red She-Hulk and Psylocke........and I would take* all 3 *any day.



Fixed for you.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2012)

You could not pay me enough to bone ms marvel
She's a herald level beast, probably clip your dick off by accident


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 5, 2012)

Uncanny was a textbook example of how to do a great one-and-done issue.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2012)

Am I saying X-Club is the best book ever in the history of always?
No, I am not
But I have empirical evidence


----------



## Shadow (Jan 5, 2012)

Im wondering why they didn't bring Warlock in to help with the Phalanx......aren't they  like the same species or something?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 6, 2012)

Banhammer watches Shameless?


----------



## shit (Jan 6, 2012)

banhammer has never had a decent avatar


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Banhammer watches Shameless?


I've watched shameless since the early british seasons, but quality dropped somewhere after season 3

The US shameless is great though, and so apropriate to the times



shit said:


> I'm a huge shit that has never made Banhammer a decent avatar



So 
Ducking 
True


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 6, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Am I saying X-Club is the best book ever in the history of always?
> No, I am not
> But I have empirical evidence





"Dr. Nemesis: Great Character, or Greatest Character?"


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2012)

because we always need more tie ins


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 6, 2012)

I think the fact that it looks more like an Aliens versus Predator movie title speaks towards the quality I can expect.


----------



## shit (Jan 6, 2012)

spiderman in the back thinking "why am I here?"


----------



## shit (Jan 6, 2012)

magneto vs thor mite b cool


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

Black widow is getting her quesadilla. Nice


----------



## Shadow (Jan 6, 2012)

Id love to see Spidey just troll JuggerColossus to death.  YAH I KISSED HER BETTER THAN YOU DID!!! You know what she said about me? Spectacular!! Amazing!! Sensational!!!!      DA DAAAA DAAAA


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

The hell are you talking about?


----------



## The Wanderer (Jan 6, 2012)

Last time I checked Peter going that far with Kitty only happened in Ultimate Marvel. Something else I might be missing ?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah and why would peter be such a dick to Piotr anyway? He's a perfectly nice sensitive artist guy who even died to save millions once


----------



## Es (Jan 6, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> I think the fact that it looks more like an Aliens versus Predator movie title speaks towards the quality I can expect.



Alien vs Predator Video Games and Comic books/Novels >>>>>>>AVP Movies


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2012)

is the Gold team gonna be involved in the Avengers shit stomping Summers or are they just gonna sit that one out?


----------



## Thor (Jan 7, 2012)

I think Wlverine will be on the avengers side.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2012)

Blue Team
Haters gonna hate


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2012)

dictators need to be put in there place


----------



## Shadow (Jan 7, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah and why would peter be such a dick to Piotr anyway? He's a perfectly nice sensitive artist guy who even died to save millions once



Its Avengers vs X-Men for a reason Ban.  You think Piotr is just going to stand there holding his JUGGERNAUT helmet and eat Popcorn with Peter.

And I'm sad that Storms is siding with Cyclops what kind of Avenger are you Storm!!! 

The fact that Marvel Axl Alonso already revealed that SHIELD will be de-assembled and a new task force will be put together preety much means that the X-Men already won this with Cyclops being like a total dick to America but still winning the fight.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2012)

And misbehaving doggies need to be put on the lawn


Or maybe live for weeks naked in a mountain as a beta dog


----------



## Shadow (Jan 7, 2012)

Wolverine will never do that.

Cyclops on the other hand who hired a press agent    seems more like it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2012)

Shadow said:


> The fact that Marvel Axl Alonso already revealed that SHIELD will be de-assembled and a new task force will be put together preety much means that the X-Men already won this with Cyclops being like a total dick to America but still winning the fight.



no necessarily, their is no shield last time  i checked, Rogers is leading an unamed branch of the military

Cap Putting a Patriotic boot to  a foreign dictators ass might just be the catalyst to his group getting a real identity


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Its Avengers vs X-Men for a reason Ban.  You think Piotr is just going to stand there holding his JUGGERNAUT helmet and eat Popcorn with Peter.


That makes utterly no sense whatsoever to me
If scott see's fit to deplot Piotr then why would that cause Peter to suddenly turn into a frat asshole against someone he actually respects, like an X-Man?





> And I'm sad that Storms is siding with Cyclops what kind of Avenger are you Storm!!!


She's also an X-Man, a necessary counscious by scott's side, a queen who got attacked during the civil war, a friend of jean grey, and finally a girl who was treated diffrently for being imensly powerfull by people who did not understood her

And an avenger for like three weeks



> The fact that Marvel Axl Alonso already revealed that SHIELD will be de-assembled and a new task force will be put together preety much means that the X-Men already won this with Cyclops being like a total dick to America but still winning the fight.



inb4 Obama tries to bring  democracy to utopia


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Wolverine will never do that.



Someone isn't reading Wolverine


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey Zen Aku, tell me more about how attacking sovereign leaders of other countries and holding innocent american citizens against their will and against their second citizenry's jursidiction is patriotic



Make that tirad of yours as amusing as possible


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Hey Zen Aku, tell me more about how attacking sovereign leaders of other countries and holding innocent american citizens against their will and against their second citizenry's jursidiction is patriotic


 that's a good look at utopia's current policies brah 


also a glimpse into the future


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2012)

or a glimpse into the past


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> or a glimpse into the past



Again, u basically just described Utopia


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Again, u basically just described Utopia





Mere Zen-Aku level


Although you managed a whole post without running to goodwin's law.

Baby steps


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2012)

Says the Guy who keeps trying to Pass off Norman Osborne's  polices as the social norm


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2012)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2012)

and Derpers Gonna Derp

Stay Salty Ban.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 7, 2012)

Last I checked Spidey's always vocal to whoever he fights good, bad, ally or whoever.  No reason he would suddenly put on a filter with Piotr.  

Hey nice helmet Piotr!! Oh look you have a Juggernaut One also!! ZING!

Have some imagination Ban sheesh


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh hey Ban you caused Zen-Aku to skyrocket his posting rate in these last minutes, you a filthy mutant or what? 

Anyway, I hope this AvX gig can surpass the original:



Or at least this one:



Though I'm certain it's going to beat both when it comes to tie-in numbers.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2012)

I can see him having banter talk with any of them, except maybe storm
Although he'd probably just be like "come on guys, we're friends, please stop"
Specially considering how nervous the extinction team would make him
The worst I can see him say to piotr is that he looks like he has a clitoris for ahead
But going from that to "YAH I KISSED HER BETTER THAN YOU DID!!! You know what she said about me? Spectacular!! Amazing!! Sensational!!!! DA DAAAA DAAAA"

That's just awful. That's not funny banter at all


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Oh hey Ban you caused Zen-Aku to skyrocket his posting rate in these last minutes, you a filthy mutant or what?



I have the power to make huge fish feel very frustrated.

With it, comes great responsibility


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 7, 2012)

frustrated? no the assholes over at CBR frustrate me.

ban, you simply amuse me.



Charcan said:


> Anyway, I hope this AvX gig can surpass the original:


 yeesh 3 guesses which team won that one....



> Or at least this one:


 isn't that the one where Cap manged to talk Mags into turning him self in for trial?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Again, u basically just described Utopia



Because Utopia is a place that the US Government runs and interns mutants against their will? Yeah, right.

I mean, it's not like Cyclops is even keeping people there against their will. He not only let Wolverine go, but he gave him one of their jets! But hey, it's not like you haven't had your problems figuring out basic things like "context" before.

Utopia is closer to Israel without Palestinians, circa 1948-1973.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Guy Gardner uses FACTS.
It's not very efficient
Zen-Aku is now confused



Here world of all races and creeds, have a free complimentary crisis assistance team, more competent, well trained and powerfull than most anything you've seen before
It's Nazilicious!


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, seriously. If Dictators need to be "put in their place", I can name a couple dozen that should be on the hit-list before the one who doesn't oppress anyone and offers up free superhero teams that save the world and the nearby American city on a regular basis. Dr. Doom? Fuck that shit, this dude is offering up free stuff! It's like Obamacare for the world!

_*Black Panther*_ is a lot closer to an evil dictator than Cyclops. If this were happening to Wakanda and Black Panther, would you be talking about it the same way?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

>Read a whole event about attack on a genocide memorial museum, world bigotry attacks and a giant death camp on legs
>Accuse them of being nazis

Also, I like the dick move of Logan
Emma breaks up her company and liquidates her assests to barely bankrol utopia
Wolverine who is  the one raising up shit for no reason and kept the warren industries funding takes a private jet with him


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

Warren industries died with warren from the looks of it considering, the school needing more cash was a plot point in WATRXM issue 1 and 2



Guy Gardner said:


> *Because Utopia is a place that the US Government runs and interns mutants against their will? Yeah, right.
> 
> I mean, it's not like Cyclops is even keeping people there against their will. He not only let Wolverine go, but he gave him one of their jets! *But hey, it's not like you haven't had your problems figuring out basic things like "context" before.
> 
> Utopia is closer to Israel without Palestinians, circa 1948-1973.



Did you just conveniently forget the basement full of mutant prisoners trapped in a lotus eater via Danger or did you  just not know?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Did you just conveniently forget the basement full of mutant prisoners trapped in a lotus eater via Danger or did you  just not know?



Yeah, and why are they prisoners? Let's go over them if you want, and see if they qualify Utopia as an internment camp. I'm sure it'll _really_ help your argument.

Again, what interment camp allows half its inmates to leave because they want to?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

You mean the super powered jailed *criminals* who fell under his jurisdiction and are treated perfectly humanely while their unique psiches are being handled for psichological research and rehabilitation?

In before Zen-Aku accuses batman of being hitler for sending the joker into Arkham


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Warren industries died with warren from the looks of it considering, the school needing more cash was a plot point in WATRXM issue 1 and 2
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just conveniently forget the basement full of mutant prisoners trapped in a lotus eater via Danger or did you  just not know?



Oh you mean the basement full of terrorists and murderers like Scalphunter? really?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

> Warren industries died with warren from the looks of it considering, the school needing more cash was a plot point in WATRXM issue 1 and 2


1) Warren is alive. Not only they have warren industries they have fucking Shi'ar  funding.
2) WATXM needed federal aprooval, not cash

Zen Aku hurts itself in it's own confusion


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

Swing and a miss

Ban apparently doesn't Read X-force or WATRXM

First yes warren is "alive" in the strict sense of the word, but his memory's are gone, the man that was warren died ,and judging by some thing Scott said it seems so is the company. Unless you think the new hippy invalid Angle is gonna be running his company.

second Wolverine  asked Xavier for cash cause  all the money he had for the school was already gone, i mean it wasn't even as if that part was hard to miss ether, This is why him sicing Murdock on the Hellkids was important.




Guy Gardner said:


> Yeah, and why are they prisoners? Let's go over them if you want, and see if they qualify Utopia as an internment camp. I'm sure it'll _really_ help your argument.


 dosen't matter what they did  they are being held with out trial

hell Scalphunter's case is actually  kinda sad, he tried to help the X-men and they still locked his ass up, mean while Magneto, Danger, and Magik are allowed a free pass


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

How exactly did the US government agree to give an island about twenty feet off their coast sovereign independence?

They wouldn't let Cuba have nukes and they're not only further away but relatively speaking, are weaker than a nuclear Cuba would be (Not least because the X-Club could probably produce a working nuclear arsenal in a week or so).


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Rich, because happy rehab simulations to  terrorists = Auschwitz for jews
Your stupid arguments are borderline inflamatory


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 8, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> 1) Warren is alive. Not only they have warren industries they have fucking Shi'ar  funding.
> 2) WATXM needed federal aprooval, not cash
> 
> Zen Aku hurts itself in it's own confusion



I thought it was Shi'ar not Kree, hence why Kid Gladiator is attending the school



Zen-aku said:


> dosen't matter what they did  they are being held with out trial
> 
> hell Scalphunter's case is actually  kinda sad, he tried to help the X-men and they still locked his ass up, mean while Magneto, Danger, and Magik are allowed a free pass



They're still dangerous terrorists...and keep in mind Scalphunter was one of the people responsible for the Morlock Massacre as well


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> How exactly did the US government agree to give an island about twenty feet off their coast sovereign independence?
> 
> They wouldn't let Cuba have nukes and they're not only further away but relatively speaking, are weaker than a nuclear Cuba would be (Not least because the X-Club could probably produce a working nuclear arsenal in a week or so).



Norman Osborn tried to invade
Scott showed him the light


And his valkyrie


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> I thought it was Shi'ar not Kree, hence why Kid Gladiator is attending the school


It says shi'ar, check your quote



> They're still dangerous terrorists...and keep in mind Scalphunter was one of the people responsible for the Morlock Massacre as well



Doesn't matter, hitler
Donald pierce who attacked a school full of children?
Doesn't matter, hitler
Sebastian Shaw, black king of the helfire club who comissioned the sentinels in the first place and would have otherwised died at namor's hands?
Doesn't matter, hitler


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 8, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> It says shi'ar, check your quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strange you must have changed it right as I was clicking on it then lol


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Actual holocaust survivor shows up meaning no harm and first he does his show his interest for redemption, going as far as Xavier getting apeshit on his brain in front of everyone?
Hitler gives him a free pass
Glen Beck for everyone!




Emperor Joker said:


> Strange you must have changed it right as I was clicking on it then lol


Power of the banhammer
That
And make huge fish feel really frustrated


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

No, it always said Shi'ar, you just misread it '___'


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> dosen't matter what they did  they are being held with out trial



Proof? We don't see the trials of dozens of supervillains, but we still see them in jail. Considering Quentin Quire was being held by Cyclops so they could try them on Utopia and Logan didn't correct him on the fact that they've apparently had no trials, I doubt that to be the case. The name on the book is "The Uncanny X-Men", not the "The Really Litigious X-Men". Why show a psychic trial when it doesn't add anything to the story?



> hell Scalphunter's case is actually  kinda sad, he tried to help the X-men and they still locked his ass up, mean while Magneto, Danger, and Magik are allowed a free pass



He's no longer locked up, from what I understand. He was only ever detained for questioning to see who or what sent the Predators. There's nothing that indicates he wasn't let go after being interrogated. Even the Marvel wiki lists him as being a former resident of the X-Brig and not a current one... not that I wouldn't object to him being held anyways.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

Ban keeps proving he didn't read the book

The shi'ar is giving them tech, not money



> They're still dangerous terrorists...and keep in mind Scalphunter was one of the people responsible for the Morlock Massacre as well


 yes but if magneto gets a  what are we on now? fourth chance why cant  Scalphunter get one considering kurt helped him find god?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Going out of your way to raise a nation from nothing where no one can claim sovereignty over them, which is pretty much the polar oposite of anexation
Hitler
 then escape things like mandatory sterilization
Hitler. That sterelization is AMURICAN
Humanely holding super powered homicidal terrorists for rehabilitation, which is pretty much the polar oposite of GITMO
Hitler

It's a fun day at Zen Aku's assylum


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Considering the only prisoner ever escaping utopia was quentin quire because he was released by an extreemly well funded and focused enemy, and this was an omega level mutant who didn't even have a physical body per se, as oposed to say, the Raft, I wish Scott would let all criminals be straped onto Danger


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Zen, if you have such issues with the terrorists being held there without trial why weren't you complaining when Osborn got imprisoned without one?



The Pink Ninja said:


> No, it always said Shi'ar, you just misread it '___'





Geez must have hallucinating then...makes me wonder how I saw Shi'ar as Kree in all caps


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

> Ban keeps proving he didn't read the book





> He's no longer locked up, from what I understand. He was only ever detained for questioning to see who or what sent the Predators. There's nothing that indicates he wasn't let go after being interrogated. Even the Marvel wiki lists him as being a former resident of the X-Brig and not a current one... not that I wouldn't object to him being held anyways.



Not even if it was on fucking purpose could I ever get such a wonderfull self ownage from Confusious over there


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Proof? We don't see the trials of dozens of supervillains, but we still see them in jail. Considering Quentin Quire was being held by Cyclops so they could try them on Utopia and Logan didn't correct him on the fact that they've apparently had no trials, I doubt that to be the case. The name on the book is "The Uncanny X-Men", not the "The Really Litigious X-Men". Why show a psychic trial when it doesn't add anything to the story?


 it was stated that they hold people with out trial, that was even one of beast's hot buttons from what i remember, and until they put in a throw away line about giving them a trial, they are still doing some thing unethical. quire was the first time they said any thing about a trial, and even then it came off as just some thing  summers said to try and pacify Logan, and not hand over a mutant to the proper authorities.





> He's no longer locked up, from what I understand. He was only ever detained for questioning to see who or what sent the Predators. There's nothing that indicates he wasn't let go after being interrogated. Even the Marvel wiki lists him as being a former resident of the X-Brig and not a current one... not that I wouldn't object to him being held anyways.


 he might be the marvel wiki is very poor and  seldom updated with valid information, but i know he was being held as  far back as necrosha, still he got locked up friking Magneto got a free pass. kinda BS


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Not even if it was on fucking purpose could I ever get such a wonderfull self ownage from Confusious over there



you keep swinging for fence even though the pitcher isn't throwing the ball, how dose not reading the wiki equate to not reading  the book, no mention of scalphunter being released has been mentioned in book



> Hey Zen, if you have such issues with the terrorists being held there without trial why weren't you complaining when Osborn got imprisoned without one?


 i didn't like that ether, and now its biting the Avnegers in the ass and rightfully so.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 8, 2012)

ITT: Zen-aku Vs. The World, take 2989349.



Emperor Joker said:


> Hey Zen, if you have such issues with the terrorists being held there without trial why weren't you complaining when Osborn got imprisoned without one?



Haha.

Since Thor's brushed under the rug uncle came back to almost trash the world not too long after Osborn started the Siege, maybe he had a point too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

Charcan said:


> ITT: Zen-aku Vs. The World, take 2989349.


 Ban is hardly the world [he may think he is the center of the universe though]





> Haha.
> 
> Since Thor's brushed under the rug uncle came back to almost trash the world not too long after Osborn started the Siege, maybe he had a point too.


 I've been thinking the same thing


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

>Saves you form death camps
>Creates massive international diplomacy efforts
>Saves you from mandatory sterelization
>Creates nation from non uncolonized land where you cannot be legaly prossecuted for who you are
>Provides free food room board education and internet
>Provides trials of your peers
>Has an impecable rate detention facility for the super powered terrorists that would kill you out
>Has reliable rehabilitation program 
>Saves you from a declaration of war with 0 casualties
>Trains you to defend yourself against those who would attack you
>Lets insane homicidal traitors leave with no grudges and take half the population that has difrent idealistic goals with him, when they wish by even providing the means for them to do so

If that's hitler I wish I was a nazi


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Ban is hardly the world [he may think he is the center of the universe though]



I wasn't even referring to him.

Keep on that fixation of yours though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

Charcan said:


> I wasn't even referring to him.
> 
> Keep on that fixation of yours though.



what fixation, its pretty much me going back and forth with ban [kinda] there only like 3 other people conversing in this thread and i've only directly talked to one and that was once.

so again vs the world? not sure what your getting at. * shrugs*


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't think I like X-Club
too zany


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, I like Nemesis but the first issue was so poor I didn't even finish it.



Banhammer said:


> If that's hitler I wish I was a nazi



OOC FTW!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Lol, keep that hateboner of yours down low if you will zen 



> I don't think I like X-Club
> too zany
> _________________



But, but, they conduct experiments in the laboratory of violence
Why do you hate knowledge?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> what fixation,



The fact I don't even single him out and you have to make my post all about him just like you keep talking here about Ban this Ban that Ban is my source of amusement etc. instead of, you know, talking about them comics.

It's okay though, I'm sure Ban doesn't mind being showered with attentions.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

^ that argument would be valid, if it wasn't for ban being the one  shouting his heart out, he is the one i'm talking to its not fixation its actually acknowledging the situation.



Banhammer said:


> Lol, keep that hateboner of yours down low if you will zen



How many posts  have you made ranting nonsensical bs trying to support a point no one is engaging you about


yeah that's what i thought.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> How many posts  have you made ranting nonsensical bs trying to support a point *no one is engaging you about*



As opposed to you unsolicited bringing Ban up and saying he thinks he's the center of the universe when quoting a post that doesn't even mention him, or mutants, at all.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

If you want to read good zany science read Witch Doctor by Seifert and Ketner.

Well, zany mystical science but same diff ?____?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I've been thinking the same thing



Haha I wasn't serious.

Nice to know though.

Back to those X-books, I wish Cheung drew more things. Though sometimes I don't like his faces.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

Charcan said:


> As opposed to you unsolicited bringing Ban up and saying he thinks he's the center of the universe when quoting a post that doesn't even mention him, or mutants, at all.


 that was in reference to you saying i was up against the world, i was correcting you that it was really just me playing with ban *shurgs* read the situation for what it actually is please


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> it was stated that they hold people with out trial, that was even one of beast's hot buttons from what i remember, and until they put in a throw away line about giving them a trial, they are still doing some thing unethical. quire was the first time they said any thing about a trial, and even then it came off as just some thing  summers said to try and pacify Logan, and not hand over a mutant to the proper authorities.



When was it stated? I have problems believing it because not only did Beast not mention it at all when he left (Especially if it was a hot-button issue), but Steve Rogers was all buddy-buddy with him immediately afterwards. I doubt that Captain America would be hugging a guy who denying people trials.

And if Scott said that to pacify Logan when they've _never had a trial before_ and Logan bought it, doesn't that make Logan extremely stupid to buy that and not completely call him out on it? I'd wager that they likely determine guilt by non-traditional means, like a psychic scan. Just because there isn't a traditional trial (which we don't know) doesn't mean they are just holding them there.



> he might be the marvel wiki is very poor and  seldom updated with valid information, but i know he was being held as  far back as necrosha, still he got locked up friking Magneto got a free pass. kinda BS



You're dancing around the issue: they only said they were interrogating him. What's to indicate that he was held any longer?

Also, Cyclops wasn't he first guy to believe in redemption for Magneto. Xavier accepted Magneto before, why should Scott catch heat over it?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 8, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> But, but, they conduct experiments in the laboratory of violence
> Why do you hate knowledge?



Spoken like a true Dark Beast. 



Zen-aku said:


> ban *shurgs*



There it is.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

>Post image of scott being hitler
>Accuse people making fun of it as being points no one asked for

Projected tirads of self inadequacy are projected
Haters gonna hate


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

^no one gives a shit sept for you ban



Guy Gardner said:


> When was it stated? I have problems believing it because not only did Beast not mention it at all when he left (Especially if it was a hot-button issue), but Steve Rogers was all buddy-buddy with him immediately afterwards. I doubt that Captain America would be hugging a guy who denying people trials.


 just because X-force secret came out doesn't mean all of their dirty laundry was  on the lawn, and when beast left he only focused on what happened to him during utopia and Scott lying about X-force



> And if Scott said that to pacify Logan when they've _never had a trial before doesn't that make Logan extremely stupid to buy that and not completely call him out on it?_ and Logan bought it,


 Logan didn't by it, he was still pissed off he  just didn't press the matter,  and later he took the quire situation into his own hands okaying the bastards rehabilitation with Steve rogers first



> I'd wager that they likely determine guilt by non-traditional means, like a psychic scan. Just because there isn't a traditional trial (which we don't know) doesn't mean they are just holding them there.


 a scan is still not a trial, a trial is meant for the the  party on trial to plead his case, and try and prove his innocence or his point, having emma pass judgment is still unethical, beside that just makes  Scott a liar  cause it means quire would not have gotten a trial, ether way u have conjunction where as i have proof that they hold people without trial





> You're dancing around the issue: they only said they were interrogating him. What's to indicate that he was held any longer?


 no i am not he was there during necrosha



> Also, Cyclops wasn't he first guy to believe in redemption for Magneto. Xavier accepted Magneto before, why should Scott catch heat over it?


 no but he didn't try and  take him into custody ether, I like magneto, but if Scott is gonna ignore his past because of there desperation, then he should give opportunities to Scalphunter and Empath as well cause lets face it magneto has more blood on his hands then ether of them put together. Shrugs


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

>Scalphunter has been released
>Mentions him again as if he was a political prisoner


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

>Have a team with magneto, magik, juggernaut, danger, emma frost and namor and a hold an extremly professional mental rehab facility monitored by the most advanced training computer in the galaxy, and gives even toad his freedom and assylum
>Accuse him of being an unforgiving hypocrite by citing psychic mad terrorists or people who have been forgiven


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> >Scalphunter has been released
> >Mentions him again as if he was a political prisoner



no he has not, and  even if has it hasn't been mentioned in the books, and they still detained him in their lotus eater machine


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

>Social rehab simulator
>Call it an ugly name for brownie points


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> >Social rehab simulator
> >Call it an ugly name for brownie points



>Never read the Odyssey

>Never Seen the Matrix

> Never Read Civil War

>Pretend locking people inside their own minds, so they can live a life of lies is a good thing to continue trolling.

seriously Social rehab?  its a mental prison that invades their minds, its the same BS that Tony stark and Richards did and it was wrong then too.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Today's word: Strawman


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

yes it is 

you are a great demonstration of the concept Ban

Bravo


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Yup. That scalphunter suuuuuuure looks like he's still trapped there doesn't he?

Zen Aku, for future reference Filthy lies are flithy


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

The poor innocent souls are being tortured in an evil brain rape machine
>They're super powered homicidal terrorist being well cared for in the most sophisticated simulator in the galaxy whose purpose is to adjust itself to their mental needs in order to safely achieve rehabilitation
No, it's the matrix
>That's a strawman
NO U R

Zen aku at it's finest


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Yup. That scalphunter suuuuuuure looks like he's still trapped there doesn't he?
> 
> Zen Aku, for future reference Filthy lies are flithy



i never said that with a  100 percent security that he was not still being held prisoner, i said that if  he was formally released it was not in the book

the thing is they still detained him with out trial and put him in the vr.



			
				Zen-aku said:
			
		

> no he has not, *and even if has it hasn't been mentioned in the books,* and they still detained him in their lotus eater machine


 try and keep up


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> *no he has not,* and  even if has* it hasn't been mentioned in the books*, and they still detained him in their lotus eater machine



Filthy lies are filthy


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> The poor innocent souls are being tortured in an evil brain rape machine
> >They're super powered homicidal terrorist being well cared for in the most sophisticated simulator in the galaxy whose purpose is to adjust itself to their mental needs in order to safely achieve rehabilitation
> No, it's the matrix
> >That's a strawman
> ...



Homicidal terrorists or not, there's a thing called  cruel and unusual Punishment for a reason.

they are  Heavily drugged and put into was  pretty much a comma, to  flail around in their own minds, with  occasional attempts at therapy  sessions. that's pretty much hell. i mean i am sure what they had Shaw go threw was so therapeutic.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

no, not really.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

No Zen, this is the second time I've caught you lying to our faces and using pathetic little fallacies to justify this retarded love tirad.
In this argument alone, let alone the systematic trashing that happens every time you get a fit.

Indulging this little hate boner is not worth the effort that it takes to click the "view post" so cry more about it and go pester someone that cares and respects their ignore list more than what apparently I do.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

oh this will be fun lets dissect this bull shit shall we



Banhammer said:


> No Zen, this is the second time I've caught you lying to our faces.


  yeah i haven't lied, i don't know where you get that



> and using pathetic little fallacies to justify this retarded love tirad.


 your the one who keeps waving your arms trying to get attention, putting words in my mouth, bringing up irrelevant points, and showing you don't read the books you claim to know so much about



> In this argument alone, let alone the systematic trashing that happens every time you get a fit.


 you just live in your own little fantasy world don't you ban, that make sense when you look at your defense of the concept of being  imprisoned in your own mind, but be aware that you're solipsism  is a bit of a problem you should have examined



> Indulging this little hate boner is not worth the effort that it takes to click the "view post" so cry more about it and go pester someone that cares and respects their ignore list more than what apparently I do


 again our the one whose started these conversation and is raging  trying to defend  polices that the common man deems  wrong, trying to save face by   making it sound like i engaged this dialogue is pretty sad, after i corrected you about the Worthington money issues you should of just shut your mouth but you kept going so know your in a  situation your desperately trying to back peddle out of, hiding behind the "your on my ignore list so la la i can't hear you" argument, Man up ban you talk such good shit till you get confronted with the face you wrong.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 8, 2012)

jesus this is annoying.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey, he's on my ignore list so the only one annoying me is the foolish people who keep arguing with him 

Lets talk about something more intresting, like Transonic's ass.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

No lady like a blue lady

She's no mistique though


----------



## Blinky (Jan 8, 2012)

I recently started X-statix. It's pretty weird.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

Weird in a good way, i like there version of Spike.


Blinky said:


> jesus this is annoying.



yes it is, i was  enjoying the conversation on the ethics of holding people against their will.

personal attacks, and trying to make a discussion personal just make every one look bad.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 8, 2012)

Blinky said:


> jesus this is annoying.



Arguing with a message board sophist tends to be.

And did I see somewhere in the sea of foolishness someone doesn't like X-Club? What's up with _that_?


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2012)

I didn't say it was bad

but I almost went there


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

shit said:


> I didn't say it was bad
> 
> but I almost went there



Science, HOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2012)

the completely random exploding mermen
I defy anyone to defend that


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

They weren't random
They were poisoned by terrigenises cristals


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2012)

like from the inhumans?
that wasn't mentioned, was it?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

If it was the adventures of Dr Nemesis that I could read it... but it's Dr Nemesis and those other guys...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

shit said:


> like from the inhumans?
> that wasn't mentioned, was it?


It was but only on issue 2



The Pink Ninja said:


> If it was the adventures of Dr Nemesis that I could read it... but it's Dr Nemesis and those other guys...


It sort of is the adventures of dr nemesis
But don't hate on rao and jefferies
They are great sock puppies for nemesis to kick


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2012)

issue 2 is out?
I haven't read it...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

I actually kinda like Rao but she's not headline material.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Petri bitches be crazy 

She's gotten crowning moments of badassery but they've been so hidden, it's a shame


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 8, 2012)

shit said:


> issue 2 is out?
> I haven't read it...



It came out last week, so I thought you mentioned it because you _had_ read the second issue.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

I like her as the only human who gets pretty much 100% genuine respect from all the mutants except for Emma and generally acts as a voice of level headed wisdom, exspecially since Scott is progressively digging himself into a deeper and deeper hole.

Also the occasional civillian support character FTW.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

BTW, what did Hellion do to make everyone hate him so much?

In the comics I mean


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

She's a smart powerful brave inteligent indian woman, and on that rarity, who has a faith, but does not let that evin begin to get in her way for progress. On that alone I wish I could read more about her
Put those moments where she is powerless but she still tries to find a way to endure, and you got a serious lady there


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> BTW, what did Hellion do to make everyone hate him so much?
> 
> In the comics I mean


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> BTW, what did Hellion do to make everyone hate him so much?
> 
> In the comics I mean



He didn't cope well out of school once all of his friends blew the fuck up in front of him, got kidnaped into limbo or evil dissecting companies
He turned into a woobie like prat
And then he lost his hands and turned into an unsympathetic prat


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, but why do the characters seem to go out their way to abuse a teenager who just had his hands cut the fuck off and is reasonably traumatised?

In X-23 Wolverine and Gambit are sickening, it's like "HOW DARE YOU LOOK AT OUR PRINCESS YOU PEASANT!"

All I can see him doing wrong is killing whatsherface who asked him to kill her and the X-men haven't exactly been very strict on the old no-kill lately.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Because he turned into an emo, self secluding unlikeable prat that lashes out at everyone whose lack of control over himself is matched only by his projected disdain of himself unto others
All and all
A bad influence
He's a victim, after a fashion, but one that it is really hard to feel sorry for


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Yeah, but why do the characters seem to go out their way to abuse a teenager who just had his hands cut the fuck off and is reasonably traumatised?
> 
> In X-23 Wolverine and Gambit are sickening, it's like "HOW DARE YOU LOOK AT OUR PRINCESS YOU PEASANT!"
> 
> *All I can see him doing wrong is killing whatsherface who asked him to kill her and the X-men haven't exactly been very strict on the old no-kill lately.*



Killing a Enemy is different then killing a fellow X-man


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

I have yet to see anything I can't trace to "I lost my hands and no one cares"

Also I am reading X-Club 2 and glad I gave it a second chance.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Mind you, he was already a bully and  an insufferable asshole before he got lots of character development, so now that he's reverted old habits, it's normal for people to look down on him


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> It came out last week, so I thought you mentioned it because you _had_ read the second issue.



I get my comics mailed to me, so I talk about things late and a bunch at once


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, Hellion has always been a jerk but he was never treated this badly by everyone before, people who have all done much worse shit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

depends on how you look at it.
He gets shit right now, but right now he's a little turd too, so it balances out
People reached out to him, he lashed out at them, so they went, no fuck you, you're not handicapped and I got bigger shit to handle like burying my dead friends


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

I mean you did see the way he treated kavita prodigy and the brood right?
He's a dick who constantly feels sorry for himself but never apologizes for the shit he does.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

Catfight!


----------



## Blinky (Jan 9, 2012)

Wouldn't Psylocke absolutely destroy her?


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't think so. Don't know much about recent power levels but Psylocke needs time to concentrate for her psychic tricks and she won't have that in this match.
In hand to hand combat they should be fairly even.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 9, 2012)

Remender said that after Dark Angel Saga she's omega level. Guess he never told the other guys


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 9, 2012)

Since when have Superhero fights ever been consistent?

My money is always on whoever series it is or failing that, whoever is most popular.

And Natasha was/is/will be in a movie.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 9, 2012)

I wouldn't be too happy if she wins.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, Natasha has no business being in a fight with Psylocke
Bitch got a brain katana and Super Hero Bullet Dodging skills.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 9, 2012)

They basically did it just to pair Pyslocke up with a woman. It should be someone much stronger.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 9, 2012)

As long as the fight is entertaining and doesn't make me wonder if Natasha slipped something fierce into Psylocke's water supply I won't mind it.

Scratch that, I'll wonder regardless.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 9, 2012)

So finally got around to X-Club #2...god I love this comic


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

You know, just as long as we don't get Thor vs Storm I'm good

If they get an asgardian Scott better call in an omega or two.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 9, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> You know, just as long as we don't get Thor vs Storm I'm good
> 
> If they get an asgardian Scott better call in an omega or two.



Something tells me Juggerlossus will be sent up against Thor if and when he shows up


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> So finally got around to X-Club #2...god I love this comic



You
Petri Girl!
And echinodermic specimen has chemically bonded with my person!
You will remove it before it detonates a priceless human treasure!
THIS IS YOUR FIRST AND ONLY PRIORITY!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Something tells me Juggerlossus will be sent up against Thor if and when he shows up



Probably.
Of course, and another classic Namor Vs Tony Stark is in order

Wait, who's the avengers roster for this again?
You got Danvers, Stark, Thor, Rogers, Romanov, Parker, Strange I suppose, along with Cage and Rand. Grimm will probably stay out of it
Valkyrie is in there somewhere too.

You got nowhere near the fire power to take on Extinction, let alone the blue roster.
Well unless you get the surfer to pitch in (Doubt it)

What's their idea?


----------



## Blinky (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope Iron Fist gets some love. 

And yeah X-club is hilarious.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

My brain tells me magneto stomps

my heart tells me Tony Defeats him with Science!


----------



## Thor (Jan 9, 2012)

Tony is also whipping out a new armor. I think Magneto will win, so he faces Thor later.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

Haha, Danger vs Tony Stark would have been a much more hilarious stomp


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2012)

gotta have mags vs thor


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

Thor said:


> Tony is also whipping out a new armor. I think Magneto will win, so he faces Thor later.



Mags winning is  kinda forgone conclusion, i can see them swerving us in that regard and giving tony the win.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd imagine Thor will go up against Storm or Hope

But eh, these promotional poster mean nothing, Trailers and covers always lie.


----------



## Thor (Jan 9, 2012)

Thor and Storm would be boring.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

The one match  I don't want is Thor vs Storm.
Scott, you got a Helvalkyrie, an Avatar of cytorak and Magik. If you can't handle Thor with that I will Occupy Utopia


----------



## Thor (Jan 9, 2012)

A Valkyrie.....lol 
Collosonaut.....sent to another dimension.
Magic........lol.......she's nothing outside Limbo.  

I think the X-Men should just dump all their Omega's on Thor. Nate Grey, Iceman, Quire and Collosonaut. That would even things up.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

Thor said:


> I think the X-Men should just dump all their Omega's on Thor. Nate Grey, Iceman, Quire and Collosonaut. That would even things up.



still wouldn't be enough


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

Wrong place for Thor wanking


----------



## Blinky (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyway we all already know that the fights won't really correspond with any "tiers" or anything since, if they were, the X-men would fuck the Avengers up. They'll likely have an equal amount of victors on both sides so they're of course going to piss off people who actually care about that stuff. 

The fact that they have Psylocke paired up with fucking Black Widow is a testament to that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

Danger gives Bleeding Edge sentience causing it, at the least, immediately kill stark by exiting his body and proceeds the rest of the fight cockblocking any magical anti-mutant doohickeys
Namor bitchslaps Natasha and forces her to stand by the throne while magneto takes Cap's shield and slices his head off with it
Peter flips a switch and Emma rips his brain out diamond stile and Magik handles strange from behind
Meanwhile Thor who is breaking a fuse trying to beat the juggernaut down gets brained by Helvalkiries sword, maybe aimed by magneto for speed and power


Then

Legion asks if now he can help


----------



## Blinky (Jan 9, 2012)

I may as well not have posted


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

and what about  the 2 hulks, ms. Marvel, Doc Strange, the thing, The Vision , Captain Britain, The Iron Fist, War-Machine, Noh-Var and the REAL Valkyrie (and these are just the guys Steve has on hand imagine if he actually pooled all the resources available] . 

i don't know what happened that suddenly people think the avengers are full up on light weights but yeesh.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

I know you're right Blinky
It's just that we appeared to be sharing personal fanfics that are never gonna happen, so I did too

Wait until you hear about the one where Strange fights Dougles

"IS IT PRONOUNCED CYTORAK OR CITORAK WITH AN I?"


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 9, 2012)

I always pronounced it as Cytorak


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

I always pronounced it as "get out of the way"


----------



## Thor (Jan 9, 2012)

Red Hulk already soloed the important X-Men.
Psychics suck against The Original Hulk.
Doc Strange > Pixie and Magix times 100.

Yeah the Avengers can match up to most of the X-Men.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

Thor said:


> Red Hulk already soloed the important X-Men.
> Psychics suck against The Original Hulk.
> Doc Strange > Pixie and Magix times 100.
> 
> Yeah the Avengers can match up to most of the X-Men.



Last Time the Hulk showed up at their doors, he  ran through 4 teams of X men plus The Juggernaut, and only left cause he saw their lives were shitty enough as is.

i do not feel the X-men can win this to say the least...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Last Time the Hulk showed up at their doors, he  ran through 4 teams of X men plus The Juggernaut, and only left cause he saw their lives were shitty enough as is.
> 
> i do not feel the X-men can win this to say the least...



Green Hulk is not even on a roster at the moment, in fact he wants nothing to do with the civilized world. Red Hulk purposefully limits himself nowadays so that he can revert back to human when he wants to.

The Hulks are not the problem here


----------



## Blinky (Jan 9, 2012)

In Marvel's little conference thing that was streamed there was an image of a Hulk and Collosus (what the hell do we call him now? Cosmonaut?) about to punch each other. I can't remember the colour but I could swear he was green.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Green Hulk is not even on a roster at the moment, in fact he wants nothing to do with the civilized world. Red Hulk purposefully limits himself nowadays so that he can revert back to human when he wants to.
> 
> The Hulks are not the problem here



Hulk will be  joining back up with the avengers  very soon and  judging form this image 

the hulk will  be participating, and yes the red hulk limits him self he still a threat


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 9, 2012)

Blinky said:


> In Marvel's little conference thing that was streamed there was an image of a Hulk and Collosus (what the hell do we call him now? Cosmonaut?) about to punch each other. I can't remember the colour but I could swear he was green.



I call him Juggerlossus.

Green makes no sense when Red is already on the main roster but whatever

Edit for Zen: Well nevermind then.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

Red Hulk already got his ass kicked by Namor alone

Green Hulk gets quickly dispatched on the short term by being dumped in Limbo then dealt with at their own pleasure


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

god help the X-men if Nova sides with the Avengers


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 9, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Red Hulk already got his ass kicked by Namor alone
> 
> Green Hulk gets quickly dispatched on the short term by being dumped in Limbo then dealt with at their own pleasure



Green Hulk I see being a big problem considering he just got done fighting Hulk Boars in the earth's mantle.

He's either going to get dumped by Magik or go up against Juggerlossus in a fight that will make Piotr call upon more power.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

if hulk gets dumped by magick whats stopping Strange from going and  undumping him and/or dumping Namor and cosmonaut


----------



## Thor (Jan 9, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Red Hulk already got his ass kicked by Namor alone



Blatant lie. Namor......underwater got 2 good hits on him. Rulk did not attempt to harm Namor and only fought defensively, because they needed to work together.




> Green Hulk gets quickly dispatched on the short term by being dumped in Limbo then dealt with at their own pleasure


Hulk then conquers said dimension and comes back with his army to reap retribution.

That or he punches his way back.


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> and what about  the 2 hulks, ms. Marvel, Doc Strange, the thing, The Vision , Captain Britain, The Iron Fist, War-Machine, Noh-Var and the REAL Valkyrie (and these are just the guys Steve has on hand imagine if he actually pooled all the resources available] .
> 
> i don't know what happened that suddenly people think the avengers are full up on light weights but yeesh.



but whatever fight steve was in personally, he'd lose


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

shit said:


> but whatever fight steve was in personally, he'd lose



that sounds like a big underestimation of how fucking good Cap is.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

Well thor, if everything else fails scott can always bribe thor out of the picture with a pretty lady dress for him to wear
We're not gonna be your expy obd


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol did he actually pull captain britan?
With psylocke on scott's side

Lol, Zen Aku


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> that sounds like a big underestimation of how fucking good Cap is.



sounds like

but isn't


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

shit said:


> sounds like
> 
> but isn't



you're saying that there is no one on the X-team that cap can beat one on one?


----------



## Thor (Jan 9, 2012)

Wolverine, Cyclops H2H only......Warpath????


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 9, 2012)

Thor said:


> Wolverine, Cyclops H2H only......Warpath????



Warpath hasn't been with the X-Men since Necrosha so he's out...

Edit: Oh no wait he's on the team with Jubilee and Domino


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

cap can take summers without a handy cap thank you

EDIT: Warpath is with the adjectivless X-men currently, and was the co warden for the  X-cells with Danger


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> you're saying that there is no one on the X-team that cap can beat one on one?



he'll fight scott, and he'll embarrass scott
but scott will only be embarrassed because steve should logically not stand a chance against him

also yes steve has no chance against nearly all of them


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

shit said:


> he'll fight scott, and he'll embarrass scott
> but scott will only be embarrassed because steve should logically not stand a chance against him
> 
> also yes steve has no chance against nearly all of them



yeah cause its not like cap hasn't been winning fights against guys with super powers since WW2.


----------



## Thor (Jan 9, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Well thor, if everything else fails scott can always bribe thor out of the picture with a pretty lady dress for him to wear
> We're not gonna be your expy obd



Yet you are discussing AvX in a battle board manner. STFU. 

Thor and both Hulks are enough to destroy the "Extinction" team 10 times over.


----------



## Thor (Jan 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> cap can take summers without a handy cap thank you



You have a point, with that Vibranium shield, concussive blasts will be rendered useless. But Cyclops can always take out Caps feet, the ground under his feet, ricochet a concussive blast to the back of Caps head. 





shit said:


> he'll fight scott, and he'll embarrass scott
> but scott will only be embarrassed because steve should logically not stand a chance against him
> 
> also yes steve has no chance against nearly all of them



Yes, in a comicbook Cap will destroy Cyke.


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> yeah cause its not like cap hasn't been winning fights against guys with super powers since WW2.



yeah, with the help of namor and two human torches

avengers exists mainly to keep backup around for steve

batman beat cap america


----------



## Cromer (Jan 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> cap can take summers without a handy cap thank you
> 
> EDIT: Warpath is with the adjectivless X-men currently, and was the co warden for the  X-cells with Danger



I just love Cap's jobber aura, don't you?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

^Skill beating Raw Power is a concept as old as warfare itself



shit said:


> yeah, with the help of namor and two human torches
> 
> avengers exists mainly to keep backup around for steve
> 
> batman beat cap america



you do know batman even said it could of gone ether way.

any way Cap has beaten guys with superpowers on his own, he is that damn good.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 9, 2012)

Thor said:


> Yet you are discussing AvX in a battle board manner. STFU.
> 
> *Thor and both Hulks are enough to destroy the "Extinction" team 10 times over.*



Thor I can see: he's always been way too much overkill for the Avengers anyway. But Green Hulk is merely the biggest hitter on the field, he's (barely manageable). Rulk I don't even count.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

Current hulk is decently intelligent, and the same hulk that beat 4 teams of X-men at once


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

No don't need to fret over it. Avengers will fare no better than norman osborn. Specially now with Magik Magneto and Juggernaut


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

Comparing Osbourne to Cap LMAO


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2012)

x-men are lucky sentry didn't go postal on them


----------



## Blinky (Jan 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> god help the X-men if Nova sides with the Avengers



Well no it wouldn't make a difference because these people don't exist and no matter how you powerscale it the writers have already decided who are the winners and the losers. 

I think I'll just stop now  



shit said:


> x-men are lucky sentry didn't go postal on them



And the readers are lucky he's dead.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

^Way to ruin all the fun Blinky......



shit said:


> x-men are lucky sentry didn't go postal on them



not even just that, the brilliance of Summers victory was that he created a situation where  Norman couldn't bring his full force to bear against them, the X-men would of gotten the Siege treatment that Asgard did if Osbourne had been allowed to do go all out.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

All everyone ever needs  to stop the sentry from going apeshit on them is putting that tiki mask from courage the cowardly dog and screamUGA BUGGA BUGGA and the whimp flies off to saturn to curl up on a ball and cry


----------



## Blinky (Jan 9, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> All everyone ever needs  to stop the sentry from going apeshit on them is putting that tiki mask from courage the cowardly dog and screamUGA BUGGA BUGGA and the whimp flies off to saturn to curl up on a ball and cry



Seriously thank god he's dead. 

plz don't bring him back Marvel....


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2012)

sentry was awesome, fuck you guys


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

shit said:


> sentry was awesome *as a Villian*, fuck you guys



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

shit said:


> sentry was awesome, fuck you guys



Dark Avengers Sentry was awesome

Everything else, not so much


----------



## Thor (Jan 9, 2012)

shit said:


> x-men are lucky sentry didn't go postal on them



Namor was enough to deal with him.



Zen-aku said:


> Comparing Osbourne to Cap LMAO



Acting like Magneto, Majik and Collosonaut will tip the scales was even funnier.



Blinky said:


> Seriously thank *Thor* he's dead.
> 
> plz don't bring him back Marvel....



Fixed for accuracy. 

He was an utterly shit plot device. He'll never be back.


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2012)

Jeff Parker Sentry was awesome

Sentry was the most interesting idea Marvel's had in 10 years EASILY


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

Thor said:


> He was an utterly shit plot device. He'll never be back.



They have brought back Joseph, Onslaught, X-man and even Kaine of all people.

the sentry will be back eventually.


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2012)

how can he not come back?
you're out of your fucking mind


----------



## Thor (Jan 9, 2012)

Onslaught was back? When?!?!?!

Joseph is what should be done instead of Magneto becoming a bitch imo.
Kaine.......lol
X-Man(Teen Cable) is not a bad concept, his series was utterly boring though.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 9, 2012)

Of course Sentry will be back but I dread it.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 9, 2012)

And is Strange actually on the Avengers roster right now?


----------



## Thor (Jan 9, 2012)

He's not coming back anytiime soon that's for sure. I give it 10 years minimum before he rams his crazy head back up our butt holes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

Thor said:


> He's not coming back anytiime soon that's for sure. I give it 10 years minimum before he rams his crazy head back up our butt holes.


 10 years sounds about right, unless marvel blows their load



Thor said:


> Onslaught was back? When?!?!?!


 the "Onslaught Unleashed" mini that came out last year



> Joseph is what should be done instead of Magneto becoming a bitch imo.


agreed, i actually liked joseph




Cromer said:


> And is Strange actually on the Avengers roster right now?


 yes, he is living with the New Avengers in there Mansion.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 9, 2012)

Cromer said:


> And is Strange actually on the Avengers roster right now?



He's on the New Avengers...though I've got to wonder if Defenders continues going strong if he'll be removed from New Avengers and primarily just be a Defender


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

Shit, sentry was lame and he ruined good stories around him even beyond the grave
Thor stop having such shitty opinions


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> He's on the New Avengers...though I've got to wonder if Defenders continues going strong if he'll be removed from New Avengers and primarily just be a Defender



For the time being the Moer Selling point, and purpose of the NA has  been stated that they pull from the best corners of the Marvel U.

besides if Hawkeye, Wolveirne, Thing, Spidey, storm, and so many others can be on multiple teams, the master of magic can pull double duty


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 9, 2012)

shit said:


> sentry was awesome, fuck you guys



You must spread yadda yadda.

Sentry would have been way better if he wasn't on Earth. Then his god-hyped-powers would not need to be jobbed to hell and he could kick arse all the time instead of spending all his time crying himself to sleep while the Void is fondling him

HAI REMEMBER HELICARRIER > SENTRY


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sentry's story in dark reign and siege was pretty enjoyable. bad hero but better villain


----------



## Cromer (Jan 10, 2012)

I actively enjoyed Sentry being put away. And I hated that fake-eulogy shite they had around him. I mean, seriously Bendis?


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2012)

Sentry vs Hulk in WWH was great. Everything else not so much, as OMGLPP said he would have worked much better in Marvel cosmic.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 10, 2012)

Sentry in War of Kings? Awesome idea?


----------



## Thor (Jan 10, 2012)

Blackbolt would have waxed that ass. So would the 3rd Summers kid.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)

I was probably the first person to say he would have been good in space, but even then there's not much room in space for his mental breakdowns

I mean, can you tell if he would have had fit in properly in the Anihalators?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 10, 2012)

normal people having mental breakdowns in space, or the ocean, are real things. sentry couldve had some kind of megabreakdown and destroyed a planet with his tears or whatever


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 10, 2012)

Sentry in space? Wouldn't that just be _Gladiator_?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2012)

They should've never dragged out the him being a shit hero thing and should've got right to the meat of him being a schizophrenic crack head with god powers.

Also Dark Reign should've lasted longer, and had Sentry doing more horrible things.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Sentry in space? Wouldn't that just be _Gladiator_?



A mix between gladiator nova and the surfer

which means not very useful at all


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 10, 2012)

Cromer said:


> I actively enjoyed Sentry being put away. And I hated that fake-eulogy shite they had around him. I mean, seriously Bendis?



it wasn't bendis who wrote is  eulogy it was some guy named Jenkins i believe


----------



## Thor (Jan 10, 2012)

His creator Paul Jenkins wrote that wankfest to stick it to Marvel and his haters.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 10, 2012)

Paul Jenkins aka the guy who created him


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 10, 2012)

why is the Gold team involved in this?


----------



## Blinky (Jan 10, 2012)

I was expected Spider-man to fight Wolverine for some reason.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Why are founding x-men putting, specially those who work at teh *Jean Grey Institute* aside their differences to handle a Phoenix-related situation? This goes against my fandom.


----------



## Thor (Jan 10, 2012)

Spiderman stomps.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 10, 2012)

Thor said:


> Spiderman stomps.



Do you really think that'll happen? Devote an entire issue to Spiderman beating his ass badly. 

Come on.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 10, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Well thor, if everything else fails scott can always bribe thor out of the picture with a pretty lady dress for him to wear
> We're not gonna be your expy obd



Haha I think similar when I see all these event fight projections.



Thor said:


> Namor was enough to deal with him.



Fraction said they dealt with him the way they did because they knew they were shit out of luck otherwise. Namor was just muscle to distract him, and the two prior times Namor went up against the Void (only with others instead of alone), he didn't do better.



shit said:


> Jeff Parker Sentry was awesome



Oh yeah. Colleen Coover, haters.

Didn't know Simonson was in for this. Awesome.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 10, 2012)

Speaking of Jeff Parker (off topic I know) I heard his Hulk was good.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)

He has a very decent hulk, yes sir, I liked it

It becomes excellent because it's non-loeb


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Do you really think that'll happen? Devote an entire issue to Spiderman beating his ass badly.
> 
> Come on.



Honestly, how do they write an issue where spidey doesn't get stomped? The only reason why Spidey wouldn't get stomped is because he's more popular. He really doesn't have a chance against Bobby.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

I like Spiderman more when he's getting the shit knocked out of him but he figures a way to win


----------



## Cash (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

oh fuck it's happening


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok, now I'm convinced covers lie.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 10, 2012)

really? storm? ....okay


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Nah, it's cool, they're friends after a fashion, so Thor will just hold back massively, which is credible enough


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 10, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Nah, it's cool, they're friends after a fashion, so Thor will just hold back massively, which is credible enough



...And then Storm zaps him through the eyeballs for an easy knock out while Scott applauds already bringing out the anti-God collar! 

You're probably right though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Chris Hemsworth is more popular than Hale Berry right now
It's perfectly expectable for the boys to all take their victories even if they loose in the end


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2012)

I feared something like that Storm/Thor cover 

Most of these fights would be insanely one-sided and i doubt any writing can save this.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 10, 2012)

The technoanger beefcake is overpowering.

Of course they had to go to McGuinness for that one. Deodato beefcake lacks the cartoony feel.


----------



## shit (Jan 10, 2012)

god bless paul jenkins


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2012)

Why can't they just finally ignore the red Hulk exists


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't stop laughing

Poor cable looks like he's being ass raped


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)

HULK'S DICK IS STRONGEST THERE IS


----------



## shit (Jan 10, 2012)

Sentry's mental breakdown wasn't just him having a mental breakdown
he wasn't just a more powerful Green Goblin or Hulk with a different personality
maaaaaaan, if Jeff Parker's mini and its way of explaining things had actually been taken seriously
maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan you do not even


----------



## Blinky (Jan 10, 2012)

shit said:


> Sentry's mental breakdown wasn't just him having a mental breakdown
> he wasn't just a more powerful Green Goblin or Hulk with a different personality
> maaaaaaan, if Jeff Parker's mini and its way of explaining things had actually been taken seriously
> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan you do not even



[YOUTUBE]rYaM1AzjD7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2012)

.


----------



## shit (Jan 10, 2012)

you didn't even read what I'm talking about, did you? both of you!


----------



## shit (Jan 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 10, 2012)

Slice said:


> Why can't they just finally ignore the red Hulk exists



Because he's actually been turned into a likable character in his own book as well as Avengers


----------



## shit (Jan 10, 2012)

the magic of jeff parker, praise be to he


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know about you but tha cable butsex cover alone has almost ruined everything parker has built for me


----------



## shit (Jan 10, 2012)

we all agreed sometime ago to not hold loeb against the characters he inflicts


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah but I was drunk that day



Drunker..


----------



## Id (Jan 10, 2012)

Slice said:


> I feared something like that Storm/Thor cover
> 
> Most of these fights would be insanely one-sided and i doubt any writing can save this.



One-Sided? In who's favor?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 10, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> One-Sided? In who's favor?



*Magneto* vs Iron man
Storm vs *Thor*
*Psylocke* Vs Blackwiddow
Spider-man vs* Ice-man*

Personally i think people are merely looking at it as a "so and so can  hit so hard" sort of thing ignoring individual skill, ability, and intelligence.

Tony Should be able to come up with a way to Take out Magneto for Example, God knows he is smart enough.


----------



## Id (Jan 10, 2012)

shit said:


> sentry was awesome, fuck you guys


Schizo was incredibly fun to read. 




shit said:


> x-men are lucky sentry didn't go postal on them


Sentry is lucky, Illyana was not around to unleash the True Legion on Sentry. 



Thor said:


> A Valkyrie.....lol
> Collosonaut.....sent to another dimension.
> Magic........lol.......she's nothing outside Limbo.
> 
> I think the X-Men should just dump all their Omega's on Thor. Nate Grey, Iceman, Quire and Collosonaut. That would even things up.



Pure balls. 

Who are the Avengers heavy hitting roster? Rulk, Hulk, Dr. Strange, and Thor?...maybe Ironman, (Scarlet Witch is pending). 

In the X-Men you have, Kid Omega, Namor, Collosonaut, Rouge, Legion, Hope, Magik, Magneto...the X-Men are fucking stacked.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 10, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> Pure balls.
> 
> *Who are the Avengers heavy hitting roster? Rulk, Hulk, Dr. Strange, and Thor?...maybe Ironman, (Scarlet Witch is pending). *
> 
> In the X-Men you have, Kid Omega, Namor, Collosonaut, Rouge, Legion, Hope, Magik, Magneto...the X-Men are fucking stacked.



You are forgetting: Ms. Marvel, The Thing, The Vision , Captain Britain, Iron Fist, Pym , Quicksilver,War-Machine, Noh-Var, (Nova is Pending as well) and Valkyrie.

And that's just the Current rosters, If Cap makes some calls things get even worse for our favorite mutants, imagine if  he calls up Photon, Sersie, She-Hulk, i could go on but i think you get my point


----------



## Id (Jan 10, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> *Magneto* vs Iron man
> Storm vs *Thor*
> *Psylocke* Vs Blackwiddow
> Spider-man vs* Ice-man*
> ...



Yeah those match ups are pissly put together.

Scott, and Magneto need to match combat smarts with what ever Tony/Steve put together.

And then again, its within their grasp to equalize the playing field. 
Brunnhilde (Valkyrie) vs Danielle (Valkyrie)
Ironman vs Cable (if he still lives)
Thor vs Magento
Steve vs Scott
Rulk vs Namor
Hulk vs Collosonaut
Dr. Strange vs Magik
etc..


----------



## Id (Jan 10, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> You are forgetting: Ms. Marvel, The Thing, The Vision , Captain Britain, Iron Fist, Pym , Quicksilver,War-Machine, Noh-Var, (Nova is Pending as well) and Valkyrie.
> 
> And that's just the Current rosters, If Cap makes some calls things get even worse for our favorite mutants, imagine if  he calls up Photon, Sersie, She-Hulk, i could go on but i think you get my point



Granted, I am not nowhere near touching the full avengers roster. Its too much to dive into

But the same can be said for the X-Men. I've yet to look the enormity of the X-Roster. If Scoot decides to call up every former/active member of the X-Men it would spell the same concerns. 

And really, does the Avengers have any formal response to the X-Mens wild cards? Jokers like Hope, and Legion can literally call up thousands of powers....Let alone their ability to tap into universal forces.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 10, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> Granted, I am not nowhere near touching the full avengers roster. Its too much to dive into
> 
> But the same can be said for the X-Men. I've yet to look the enormity of the X-Roster. If Scoot decides to call up every former/active member of the X-Men would spell the same concerns.


 not nearly as many as you think, so many X-men are ether dead, Evil or depowerd, its actually really depressing 



> And really, does the Avengers have any formal response to the X-Mens wild cards? Jokers like Hope, and Legion can literally call up thousands of powers....Let alone their ability to tap into universal forces.


 Legion is like Metronome from Pokemon, His randomness makes him really  good, but it can also bite him in the ass just as hard, 

Between, Strange and Wanda though, and the Raw power most of their members bring to the table it really  is an even fight

not to mention between Pym, Stark, Noh-Var and Spidey that have scientific minds that make the X-club look like a Middle school Science fair


----------



## Id (Jan 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> not nearly as many as you think, so many X-men are ether dead, Evil or depowerd, its actually really depressing


I am not soo sure.  The X-Men have a bigger roster, and with flexible power set. 

Look at the roster so far. 

*Spoiler*: _Avengers_ 





*Avengers*
Hulk
Rulk Hulk
 Dr. Strange
 Thor
Ironman
Scarlet Witch
Ms. Marvel
 The Thing
The Vision 
 Captain Britain
 Iron Fist
 Pym 
Quicksilver
War-Machine
Noh-Var
(Nova is Pending as well) 
 Valkyrie
Photon
 Sersie
 She-Hulk






*Spoiler*: _X-Men_ 




*X-Men*
Frenzy
Danielle (Valkyrie)
Kid Omega
Namor
 Collosonaut
Rouge
 Legion
 Hope
Cable (Pending)
Magneto
Psylocke
Scott
Marvel Girl 2 
Xavier
Emma Frost
Magik
Iceman
Elixir
Warlock
Mimic
Michael Pointer
Zero (Kenji Uedo) 
Velocidad
Darwin
Stepford Cuckoos



I could keep this up. 


Zen-aku said:


> Legion is like Metronome from Pokemon, His randomness makes him really  good, but it can also bite him in the ass just as hard,


Well regarding his  spontaneous mutation  your right but to an extant.

Legion is more stable now.  They have over 60% of his personalities cataloged, and contained. Controlling the personalities like Time-Sink, or Styx make him incredibly broken.



Zen-aku said:


> Between, Strange and Wanda though, and the Raw power most of their members bring to the table it really  is an even fight


Sorry, but I no longer see that. Hope could tap into the Phoenix Powers. While Legion can call up Moira, or worse yet the True Legion. 

Dr. Strange is nowhere near the DEM he used to be. And it turns out, Wanda did what she did in HoM due to an external amp via the Life Force or some shiz? 

For that, I really don't see how they can be equalizers to the Legion/Hope combo. 

In short Strange/Wanda. Wild Cards, oh yeah. Equalizers, nah dont think so.


Zen-aku said:


> not to mention between Pym, Stark, Noh-Var and Spidey that have scientific minds that make the X-club look like a Middle school Science fair


Dont sleep on the X-Men.

The X-Men have a set of incredibly briliant minds such as.... Nemesis, Beast, Madison Jeffries, Prodigy, and Sage.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 11, 2012)

AVENGERS X-SANCTION #1 $3.99 MAR *93,380* 
UNCANNY X-MEN #3 $3.99 MAR *64,112* 
WOLVERINE AND X-MEN #3 $3.99 MAR *58,438* 
UNCANNY X-FORCE #19 $3.99 MAR *55,333* 
UNCANNY X-FORCE #18 $3.99 MAR *54,274* 
X-MEN #22 $3.99 MAR* 39,121* 
X-MEN LEGACY #260 $2.99 MAR *37,946* 
WOLVERINE #20 $3.99 MAR *37,360* 
ASTONISHING X-MEN #45 $3.99 MAR *31,392* 
X-FACTOR #229 $2.99 MAR *23,667* 
X-FACTOR #228 $2.99 MAR *23,461* 
X-23 #18 $2.99 MAR *21,999* 
X-23 #19 $2.99 MAR *21,348* 
MAGNETO NOT A HERO #2 $2.99 MAR *19,262* 
GENERATION HOPE #14 $2.99 MAR *19,234* 
DAKEN DARK WOLVERINE #18 $2.99 MAR *17,806* 
WOLVERINE BEST THERE IS #12 $3.99 MAR *17,772* 
X-CLUB #1 $2.99 MAR *17,552*


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> I am not soo sure.  The X-Men have a bigger roster, and with flexible power set.
> 
> Look at the roster so far.
> 
> ...


 forgot hulk




> *Spoiler*: _X-Men_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Darwin is in limbo last time i checked, and Elixir is in a Coma




> Legion is more stable now.  They have over 60% of his personalities cataloged, and contained. Controlling the personalities like Time-Sink, or Styx make him incredibly broken.
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I no longer see that. Hope could tap into the Phoenix Powers. While Legion can call up Moira, or worse yet the True Legion.
> ...


 well i doubt ether side is  really going to go all out, but if they were to the point that they took the gloves off, the avengers have Spin tech and nulifiers, Legion could be an epic game ender, but if hope acts up i feel the avengers could put her down, i mean she is no more powerful then the sentry was 
.




> Dont sleep on the X-Men.
> 
> The X-Men have a set of incredibly briliant minds such as.... Nemesis, Beast, Madison Jeffries, Prodigy, and Sage.


no doubt, but they are still out of their league between Pym, Stark and noh-var


----------



## Id (Jan 11, 2012)

All I am saying is both faction, can be written to be on equal footing. The roster is certainly there for them to pick, and pluck as they see fit. But I feel that they will try to match up iconic members ignoring how relatively one-sided they are.

From the covers I expect nothing from this. 

Prove me wrong Marvel.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2012)

i am just curious  of how this will not end with the hulk kicking all of his asses like the last time he went up against the X-men


----------



## Id (Jan 11, 2012)

This Marvel Event is not a plot driven for Hulk Zen-Aku. Hulk wont get away with half the PIS, seen in WWH. 

This is more of a Civil War feel. Who's side are you on? Mutants or Meta-Humans.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> This Marvel Event is not a plot driven for Hulk Zen-Aku. Hulk wont get away with half the PIS, seen in WWH.


 there was no PIS, the  hulk  didn't do any thing than just go threw what they threw at him, he didn't spontaneously develop new powers, and their tactics were sound, he was just to BAMF




> This is more of a Civil War feel. Who's side are you on? Mutants or Meta-Humans.


 depends on what sets this off. with how bad Scott has been i am assuming he dose some thing stupid, or takes a needlessly stubborn stance, and his brotherhood follows him blindly into burning the bridge the the most powerful group of people that are sympathetic to their plight.

But if it turns out Cap is [however unlikely] being a Dick for  no reason ill wave the X Flag proudly.


----------



## Slice (Jan 11, 2012)

While we won't see the Hulk as angry as he was during WWH i guess he could win against everything they threw at him back then even now - maybe with the exception Juggernaut... and possibly Legion.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 11, 2012)

The arse-rape is strong with that cover.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> I am not soo sure.  The X-Men have a bigger roster, and with flexible power set.
> 
> Look at the roster so far.
> 
> ...


Let's put aside the fact they operate with a more restricted roster at any given time while the X-Men deploy at need
I don't see why the bolded should be in on it, and putting Wanda against Hope? Bad idea.




> *Spoiler*: _X-Men_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allow me

Danger
Nemesis
Sooraya Qadir
A SHITLOAD of thugs like Scalphunter
Omega Sentinel
Rictor
Syrin
Maddison Jefferies
Warlock and Douglas Ramsay
Wolverine
Magma
Syrin
Longshot and Shatterstar
Karma
Sebastian Shaw
Blink (pending)
Layla Miller
S.W.O.R.D.
Atlantis
Monet
Polaris
Havok


While bolded should be out as well
Legion is really a last case asset, and with his modern power levels, Strange is beyond well contained between Magik, Layla and some spare distraction

You got yourself air, land, water, technological, telepathic, magical, physical, energetic and strategical supremacy


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

I like WATXM
It goes to great lengths to redeem the Gold team without avoiding the criticism I had for them


----------



## Blinky (Jan 11, 2012)

This issue tied really heavily in with Uncanny X-Force. I like that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't like Angel's magical hair growing powers, but sure


----------



## Blinky (Jan 11, 2012)

It was pretty much to match his namesake.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

I also feel like the staff took X-Force far too much in stride
McCoy, you're an avenger for fuck's sake, you should try to put a stop to it.
You shouldn't succeed mind you, you should threaten to tell steve, huff and puff and maybe claw at logan a little, but don't say "I dun like it, but I dun care"
And I also don't understand why he told them
I mean I can guess it, pretend that was why he did it, but it would have been nice to have been shown it
I mean, it was alright for him to keep it secret while he was running it on utopia you know. What changed?

Sure genesis happened, but still, it's a big thing to happen off-screen


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

Also why is bobby always in ice mode?
There's a story to be told there


----------



## Blinky (Jan 11, 2012)

I think McCoy was already too invested in the school and anything he could do would be an end to that. 

Not trying to make excuses but I'm glad they aren't dwelling in the drama of it all.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 11, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I also feel like the staff took X-Force far too much in stride
> McCoy, you're an avenger for fuck's sake, you should try to put a stop to it.
> You shouldn't succeed mind you, you should threaten to tell steve, huff and puff and maybe claw at logan a little, but don't say "I dun like it, but I dun care"
> And I also don't understand why he told them
> ...



This.

What happened when Beast learned of Scott's X force? Didn't he flip a shit?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

Depends on how you look at it. McCoy was always an ethics nerd, more than a morality preacher, which made the point of "Endangered Species" where he goes around willing to sell his soul figuratively speaking when he was desperate


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

I wanna know how ninjas are some sort anti mutant threat though


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2012)

WATXM was Great, tied in really well to X-force, and i am really liking genesis

Legacy was also awesome, i usually hate, Gage's writing but this was really good, Rocklside will be one of the X-men's Heaviest hitters one day, you can quote me

Magento's mini was ok, i hate that Joseph is a villain though

Wolverine 300 was every thing i like about comic books in 45 pages 

EDIT: Deadpool was awesome as well, cant wait for the "Dead" arc



Whip Whirlwind said:


> This.
> 
> What happened when Beast learned of Scott's X force? Didn't he flip a shit?



Beast had  issues with he face Scott kept it a secret, and made him an accessory to it with out asking.

Logan was honest, and has said that what he dose "at night" wont affect the shcool


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 11, 2012)

So uh on Bleeding Cool i'm seeing a promo for Green Hulk Vs. Emma Frost...god I hope it's fake



Banhammer said:


> Let's put aside the fact they operate with a more restricted roster at any given time while the X-Men deploy at need
> I don't see why the bolded should be in on it, and putting Wanda against Hope? Bad idea.
> 
> 
> ...



Also while it's extremely doubtful they'll help...the the heir to the throne of the Shi'ar Empire is currently with Logan as well...Kid Gladiator could theoretically ring up his dad.

It won't come to that of course, but it's a interesting though


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh God know, if the Shi'Ar heard of a phoenix incident they would pop a fucking vessel
There will be no Stronians involved on this one


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Oh God know, if the Shi'Ar heard of a phoenix incident they would pop a fucking vessel
> There will be Stronians involved on this one



only if the  Kree Let them of their leash


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

Even though I do believe the hulk will always punch his way out of logic on non hulk books, there would be nothing I would like more other than see him be Worf effected by plot or just telepath rape, out of sheer disdain for hulk fanboys.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2012)

Speaking of which


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 11, 2012)

Carol Vs. Rogue actually makes sense in a way...Beast Vs. Cage though makes no sense at all. Luke would tear Beast limb from limb


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2012)

Cage is gonna Go Michael Vick on him


----------



## shit (Jan 11, 2012)

oh shiiiiit
please take carol's powers away and put her in a coma again pleeeeeeeeease


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

Horrible cover for carol, but the matchup was even more expected than Storm vs Thor


Emma Frost can possibly and remotely handle the hulk if she goes mind nuclear instead of soft and delicate, she's just gonna have to do lots of switches between diamond and flesh and finally Hank Vs Cage?

Hank can because he's quicker and smarter than cage.
They fight until hank pops the flamethrower he had hidden with an image inducer behind the couch twenty minutes earlier


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL fire against Cage? its not like the brotha can take a rocket launcher to the face and shrug it  off or any thing



shit said:


> oh shiiiiit
> please take carol's powers away and put her in a coma again pleeeeeeeeease


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

Also, I read Wolverine 300

"Class, now that I am the head of this institution for education of minors, I have decided in my not really spare time I have decided to further involve myself in a power struggle between two extremly vindictive, well funded and compassionless organizations, one a blood grudge chaste of evil ninjas, and the other one, the Yakuza.
They represent no personal threat to us, and no matter what the outcome will be, there will be no particular profit or greater good out of my decision, but they do know where I am and where I work

So if you see any japanese mafia please notify the staff"


----------



## shit (Jan 11, 2012)

you like ms marvel???


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2012)

shit said:


> you like ms marvel???



yeah shes ho- i mean a fascinating character.


----------



## shit (Jan 11, 2012)

imo wasp was hotter


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

shit said:


> you like ms marvel???


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

why they fighting in Paris though? They were just there last week


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2012)

shit said:


> imo wasp was hotter



Jan was flat and had no ass.


----------



## shit (Jan 11, 2012)

that wasn't ms marvel, was it? that was that magic chick Doom tussled with in the first Dark Avengers arc


Zen-aku said:


> Jan was flat and had no ass.



a handfull's all you need

the only reason carol seems to have an ass is because she has it all hanging out like a slut
and even so, she's never done it for me

probably because she's generic as FUCK


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2012)

shit said:


> a handfull's all you need


 not when it comes to T & A



> the only reason carol seems to have an ass is because she has it all hanging out like a slut
> and even so, she's never done it for me
> 
> probably because she's generic as FUCK


  and the wasp was just teaming with personality rite?

Edit: Carol's as is present even in her civies


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

No that ass is Danver ass


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

shit said:


> that wasn't ms marvel, was it? that was that magic chick Doom tussled with in the first Dark Avengers arc
> 
> 
> a handfull's all you need
> ...



Do you know who plays Carol Danvers in the movies?

That blonde chick from Chuck


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 11, 2012)

LolFinch.

T&A is entirely dependant on the artist. Bagley Ms. Marvel suffers in direct comparison to Deodato Ms. Marvel.

See also the past debacle about Jubilee's changing breast size. Shit doesn't matter, they're all paper.


----------



## shit (Jan 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> not when it comes to T & A
> 
> and the wasp was just teaming with personality rite?
> 
> Edit: Carol's as is present even in her civies



I just threw wasp out there as the 2nd most undesirable chick in the room

also girls with short hair is my fetish


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

That explains so much


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 11, 2012)

shit said:


> I just threw wasp out there as the 2nd most undesirable chick in the room
> 
> also girls with short hair is my fetish



What about baldies that love to think hard?


----------



## shit (Jan 11, 2012)

bald's too far
also it has to be soft short hair, so sorry nappy chicks
/noracist


----------



## shit (Jan 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __



she looks good in a ponytail

don't pull out any loeb induced shit plz


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

Nappy chicks?
Does this mean no Moondragon or Maria Hill?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 11, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Nappy chicks?
> Does this mean no Moondragon or *Maria Hill*?



It was amusing when Diamondback was thinking about how beautiful Hill was when machine gunning the U-Foes, Moonstone and Osborn.

Of all the things to daydream about while in the middle of invading the kill happy Asgardian Gods.


----------



## shit (Jan 11, 2012)

Hill has a crew cut
that's pretty hot but then again maybe not so much irl


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2012)

Moondragon wears the bald look well imo


----------



## shit (Jan 11, 2012)

not bad
hoop earrings are a bit much
like she's trying to overcompensate


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 12, 2012)

For being a lesbian


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2012)

she's Bi, she wanted to have Warlock's love child for a while if i remember correctly.


----------



## Thor (Jan 13, 2012)

And she raped Thor.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

He was probably another lady dress


----------



## Shadow (Jan 13, 2012)

I love how we're NOT talking about X-Men in this section .


----------



## Blinky (Jan 13, 2012)

yeah you'd swear they were having a crossover with the Avengers or something.


----------



## Cash (Jan 13, 2012)

ahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 13, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Do you know who plays Carol Danvers in the movies?
> 
> That blonde chick from Chuck



What What What!?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

Pretty sure I read that on Whedonesque


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

Yvonne Strahovski was her name.
Shortly after they told me Cobie Smolders or whatever is Robin's name will be playing Maria Hill


----------



## shit (Jan 13, 2012)

the best thing about a ms marvel comic is that it can't possibly be anymore vapid than all the ones preceding it


----------



## Blinky (Jan 13, 2012)

Is she getting one or is that just an if?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

problem with ms marvel is that's she's a vanilla wonder woman with  big tits but no greek mythology


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

She needs some worldbuilding that doesn't revolve around the fucking military and the regulation sized stick shoved up everyone's ass where everyone and their mother is smuggling some sort  of mega weapon


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

And her ass. Don't forget her mentioning her fat ass.
Rogue may have emotionally divorced her by force from her entire life but God forbid Carol "ima tank this nuke to the face now" danvers not feeling self councious about her fat ass


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 13, 2012)

Ms. Marvel needs to eat Spider-Woman then they'll be whole.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

I will fucking eat my boots if those two haven't boinked already


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 13, 2012)

In the showers. O'Grady probably watched.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

So did Fury


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 13, 2012)

Fury always needs something to occupy himself when needing to go underground.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 13, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> So did Fury



Fury doesn't even need to watch: He can just order up two Life Model Decoys that look like them and record hours of of amazing porn with their likenesses.

But he still does, because Fury likes it _real_. That's how he _rolls_.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

That's what hiding beneath his eye patch
Two tiny little lesbians mud wrestling at all times


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 14, 2012)

$5 says Kitty's baby is a host for Cytorak

Also I want moar Mercury


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

I thought Pietro was already playing host


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Pietro is playing Avatar.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

so you think right after pietro became juggernaut, those two had wild angry sex?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Kitty Pride got down She-Hulk style


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

I guess you can take lots of chances in the bedroom when you have a flawless "safeword" (turning intangible)

also don't have to worry about pulling out right before, since she can do that instantly
oh wait, she'd turn him intangible too since he was touching her, dang


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 14, 2012)

I think she can choose what she is touching that will get turned intangible or not.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

her power is so boss


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

problem is, as it turns out kitty goes intangible when she orgasms

Makes boinking in the room above the kitchen kind of awkward


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

shit said:


> her power is so boss



So true. If i could chose one power to get hers would be it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah, it's a good job she's so nice because as it is Kitty would be a pretty deadly assassin. Give her a sword and a gun and she could probably kill anyone who didn't have insane regeneration or anti-phasing abilities.


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

She should fight Luke Cage.


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Yeah, it's a good job she's so nice because as it is Kitty would be a pretty deadly assassin. Give her a sword and a gun and she could probably kill anyone who didn't have insane regeneration or anti-phasing abilities.



Not only that, we think too much in comic book logic with awesome fights and deadly people everywhere.

Just imagine the real world as it is now and you are the only person alive with a power. 
Never having to use doors? Check!
Walk on air to get somewhere? check!
Avoiding all kinds of dangerous situations? Check!
Stealing stuff with no trace who did it? Check!

The list goes on.

Sure in a comic book wolverines claws and healing are awesome, but really how much use would they have IRL.


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

Thor said:


> She should fight Luke Cage.



Not sure how Luke actually works? Isn't it just his skin is impenetrable? If it is and she was serious about it he wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

The whole never age thing is kind of nice


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

Slice said:


> Not sure how Luke actually works? Isn't it just his skin is impenetrable? If it is and she was serious about it he wouldn't stand a chance.



It hurts Kitty when she phases through dense things, or energy beings. Luke Cage's skin and organs are dense as fuck.

It'd be an interesting fight imo.


----------



## Cash (Jan 16, 2012)

hmmmm wolverine


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2012)

Wolverine in a cover without his claws out?
Don't tell me mass murderer is the voice of reason again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2012)

Covers are great. But will the story match?

On a different note, caught up with Uncanny X-Force.

FUCKING HAIL.

HAIL THAT DAMN MONTHLY.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2012)

Haha, you canadian bum, what you been waiting for?


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Covers are great. But will the story match?



I seriously doubt it, too many people involved and as usual they will play it far too save.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 16, 2012)

I have little expectations for this event.

Hope I'm proven wrong though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Haha, you canadian bum, what you been waiting for?



Time to sit down and read it all in one sitting.

And it was a fucking glorious sitting.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 18, 2012)

Fantomex Rescue Arc. Awwww yeah.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2012)

It strikes me as very stupid

I know I will be crucified for this, but an omniverse task force has taken it upon itself to intervene in order to judge someone who shot some kid in the head?

Can't buy it.


----------



## Thor (Jan 18, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Fantomex Rescue Arc. Awwww yeah.



Yeah I can't wait. Should be fun.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 18, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> It strikes me as very stupid
> 
> I know I will be crucified for this, but an omniverse task force has taken it upon itself to intervene in order to judge someone who shot some kid in the head?
> 
> Can't buy it.



Me either, since the kid was the fucking Apocalpyse you would think they'd lighten the fuck up. I dont read any Cap Britian comics but they'd probably do the same. I think there is something else going on here. Aside from the trial premise, the rest of the story is good. The art is a bit odd but I still like it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah my anti-dimensional crap racism was kicking me in the balls throughout the whole thing.
It just made no sense to me whatsoever, specially since I know next to nothing about all these assholes
What happened to Captain Britain and the MI13? That was great and understandable.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2012)

New Mutants was very very crappy.
Uncanny was pretty great though, and it dealt with Tabula Rasa, so lots of fans I'm guessing


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 18, 2012)

Wolverine and the X-men#4idn't recognize Idie at all,Angel as a student.


----------



## shit (Jan 18, 2012)

gonna have to drop new mutants finally


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2012)

It's totally droppable right now. Which is a shame because I had to change my opinion about after being a huge hater when it started out


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Blinky (Jan 19, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> It strikes me as very stupid
> 
> I know I will be crucified for this, but an omniverse task force has taken it upon itself to intervene in order to judge someone who shot some kid in the head?
> 
> Can't buy it.



Maybe I misunderstood but... 

Fantomex is an anomaly. To Captain Britain he should not exist. He saw the shooting of apocalypse as a test of his character as well as an excuse to carry out this trial to have him executed.

Basically letting him go is not worth the risk. Also I know nothing about Captain Britain but I take it that he has the trial because he has a fixation on upholding the law.


----------



## shit (Jan 19, 2012)

yes cap brit is basically a more polite and uptight cap america


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

Nope, sorry.
Still don't buy it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

The story is all over the place. They just took a huge cross dimensional dump and expects us to sort through it.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 19, 2012)

It was a very sudden transition but I had no problem with any of the elements in the story.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2012)

Uncanny X-Force disappointed.

It was fucking Apocalypse.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 19, 2012)

Did Captain Britain seem like he was always jutting his chin out in that comic?

And Remender can write a lot of things, but not trial scenes. There's something amazing about the Omnatriarch (or whatever she was called) sustaining an objection about Fantomex's argument being speculative... and then allow a completely speculative rant about how the child could be saved.

I mean, Fantomexth has killed a child... but how many children have other villains killed? So what if he's not in any other universes, he killed _a_ child. How many villains regularly kill thousands of innocent people and they do nothing? This _has_ to be something Brian is manipulating... which really doesn't feel like something he'd do after reading something like _Captain Britain and the MI-13_, but whatever.

This story feels like Remender combined two arcs for the sake of expediency, which is disappointing after the epic Apocalypse storyline.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't think Remender cared for MI13. When he talks about Captain Britain it's always about things like Excalibur or the Alan Moore issues or whatever.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

I mean seriously, a homicide?

Does the trial of the omniverse have no better things to do?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 19, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I mean seriously, a homicide?
> 
> Does the trial of the omniverse have no better things to do?



In the middle of a war which is destroying their Corps, no less. Fantomex must relate to _that_, otherwise this is not going to make any sense.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

If that's the case what's with the homicide trial shenangians? War crimes would make a lot more sense.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 19, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> If that's the case what's with the homicide trial shenangians? War crimes would make a lot more sense.



I have no clue. In all honesty, I'm a bit baffled here. It's not a bad issue, but it completely stops the momentum built up on the current run.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

No, I thought it was bad
Specially when scaled up to the run they jut had
Maybe it'll be redeemed soon


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 19, 2012)

Eh... perhaps you're right. It doesn't help that we are losing Warren's engaging character conflict/arc for AoA Nightcrawler's generic grittiness and lack of charm.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

Nighcrawler is not without stoic humor
But pretty much, yeah, and now with betty being not here nor there, they need fresh blood on the team


----------



## Slice (Jan 20, 2012)

How is it that Fantomex only exists in this one reality? I seem to hame missed something.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2012)

He doesn't
There are five difrent fantomexs
616
here comes tomorrow
days of future past
x-men the end
deathlok nation


----------



## Slice (Jan 20, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> He doesn't
> There are five difrent fantomexs
> 616
> here comes tomorrow
> ...



I am confuse:


----------



## Taleran (Jan 20, 2012)

So Wolverine and the X-Men has two artists that perfectly line up together with the books style and Nick Bradshaw's issue was awesome, also I am pretty amazed that is it is the completely new characters are the ones I am enjoying the most in the book well Quire isn't new, but Broodling and Kid Gladiator are SO much fun and Genesis makes a great addition to that.

Like why hasn't someone done a Kid Gladiator before his attitude and power set fits SO WELL with an arrogant punk.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2012)

I like it how he looks like he's a manchester fan


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2012)

Slice said:


> I am confuse:



Don't ask me to explain that


----------



## Thor (Jan 20, 2012)

Slice said:


> I am confuse:



You are correct. There is only 1 Fantomex.


----------



## Id (Jan 20, 2012)

Slice said:


> I am confuse:



Omniscience is not part of the Captains powerset.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2012)

point is, what does that have to do with killing one of en sabath nur's hitler kid clones, or with why does anyone even care in the first place?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 20, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> He doesn't
> There are five difrent fantomexs
> 616
> here comes tomorrow
> ...



The problem is that Marvel mixes space/time with dimensions all the fucking time. Like when people go back in time, they don't change the past, the just kick-off a splinter-dimension. That way you don't have the dozen or so time-displaced characters the X-en have disappearing and whatnot.

So while all of those versions are from different times, they are also technically from different dimensions (hence why you can still go to the Age of Apocalypse despite it not having a chance to occur).


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2012)

That's still five different fantomexes.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 20, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> That's still five different fantomexes.



I know, I was simply trying to show how deeply Remender has fucked this up. The more I read and think about this issue, the less I like it.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 20, 2012)

Thor said:


> You are correct. There is only 1 Fantomex.



You know what they say...there can be only one


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2012)

Ah, right


Yeah, maybe later issues will sort this mess


----------



## shit (Jan 20, 2012)

maybe it's that all the dimensions ban mentioned are splinters of time in the future, not the past
thus this "dimension" (moment in space-time) is the only one with fantomex, and thus he'll be in all dimensions after this moment
hence the severity of the situation


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2012)

Good point.

Let's see if it picks up soon


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2012)

this complaint is very silly :|


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2012)

How d'ya figure?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 21, 2012)

dont think separate timelines are the same as different universes.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2012)

So, Age of Apocalipse?


----------



## Thor (Jan 21, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> dont think separate timelines are the same as different universes.



They are though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 21, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> dont think separate timelines are the same as different universes.



They are in Marvel's case


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 21, 2012)

Maybe it can be explained away by saying something like: 

For an organization that deals with the omniverse and every possible universe in existance, they categorize universes and dimensions different to what we would think. So alternate timelines of the same universe may count count as the same dimension for example. Or something along those lines.

I dunno, it's just sci-fi stuff so they can say what they want in order for it to make sense.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2012)

It's still random information dumped for no shown reason.
We're just focusing on it, because we hope that'll give us an explanation as to why the Captain Brit corps are trying Fantomex for shooting someone.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 21, 2012)

There probably is some deeper hidden reason.

Perhaps he altered the 'true' future or something. Or it's connected to the celestials?

Since it's only one issue in, I don't really want to question too much.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2012)

maybe it's just a comic book and being so nitpicky over the laws of interdimensional travel is a silly reason for not enjoying the story


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2012)

maybe we should all just shut up and never post anything ever


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 21, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> They are in Marvel's case



All those captain britains are clearly not just alternate versions of brian. Or look at all the different reeds in fantastic four. Those don't seem to be slightly altered timeline characters.


----------



## Thor (Jan 23, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> All those captain britains are clearly not just alternate versions of brian. Or look at all the different reeds in fantastic four. Those don't seem to be slightly altered timeline characters.



I saw an Ape-verse Captain Britain, a cosmic Captain Britian, and Ironman Captain Britian. 

Alternate versions bud.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 23, 2012)

? I don't see how that does anything but make my point


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2012)

All realities are just "What If" scenarios, some more drastic than others


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2012)

Like "what if instead of humans all heroes were made of monkeys" or "what if one day a zombie virus invaded the earth"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll come out and say it, the newest chapter of X-Force was pretty bad to me


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 24, 2012)

I would say its the art that puts me off the most.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah I'd like to get a less exaggerated artist on x-force.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2012)

"Scott wants them to survive, I want them to be happy"


----------



## Shadow (Jan 27, 2012)

SCOTT finally accepting his role as magneto's heir by wearing the helmet bwahahahaha.

Also I want to get rid of 616 wolverine for the adamantine wolverine who is clearly superior and a Scottish accent it seems.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 27, 2012)

The best at what he does, everyone.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Blinky (Jan 27, 2012)

I really liked Joss Whedon's Astonishing X-Men. 

Except for maybe the space bullet.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)

the space bullet was quite awesome


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 27, 2012)

How did Kitty get back to Earth anyway?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)

Magneto decided it was time to show someone who's boss


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 27, 2012)

Seriously?  They had like all the great minds of Marvel saying "there's no way to save her, oh well." :rofl


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)

None of them had an alpha class magnopath to work with

There were a lot of problems to work with, first and foremost the fact that the bullet was several light years away, magically juju'ed and even if they reached Kitty, she was sort of strangebonded with the bullet which was made of unknown metal

So magneto who apparently never lost contact with the bullet, pulled it back onto earth destroyed it before it could do any damaged and salvaged kitty who was stuck in a permanently intangible state


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2012)

Meanwhile, in x-Sanction


MY SON IS DEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 2, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> Seriously?  They had like all the great minds of Marvel saying "there's no way to save her, oh well." :rofl



Still sounds better than the unsolvable Aunt May bullet.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2012)

X-Factor, I am starting to grow crossed with thee


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2012)

Uncanny is still an excellent read


----------



## Thor (Feb 2, 2012)

X-Factor was pretty cool this week. Reminded me of exiles.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 2, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> None of them had an alpha class magnopath to work with
> 
> There were a lot of problems to work with, first and foremost the fact that the bullet was several light years away, magically juju'ed and even if they reached Kitty, she was sort of strangebonded with the bullet which was made of unknown metal
> 
> So magneto who apparently never lost contact with the bullet, pulled it back onto earth destroyed it before it could do any damaged and salvaged kitty who was stuck in a permanently intangible state



Reed Richards:  A Giant Space Magnetic Bullet.  Nah I dont know how to possibly bring that to earth and work on it.  Maybe I could build a giant magnet to hold it while i examine it.....Nah wait chill......I got popcorn in the microwave.

X-Club:  [In the Stereo] :  There ain't no part like an X Club Party!  XXXX CLUBB!!!!    
Nemesis:  WHAAA I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!

Tony Stark:  Isn't he dating that Russian guy?
Cyclops: yes
Tony Stark: Then there's no way I can help bring a giant space bullet with magnetic properties into Earth for observation.  It's simply out of the equation.  I don't know anything about magnetism.  
Cyclops: Then What's that
Tony:  Ohhh I'm building an Anti-Magnet Iron Man Armor for when I fight Magneto Next.  Cool huh.
Cyclops: DERP DERP

Magneto:  Eyyy YO Is that a magnetic space bullet with a chick riding on it?  DOPE! I'ma remember that fo later! Fo Sho!

Magneto:  NGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!! NNNGHHH!!!  WALA!!!  Bullet Gone Chick Revived.  BOOM!! Suck iT!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2012)

X-Club wasn't even formed back then

Did you even read that issue?


----------



## Shadow (Feb 3, 2012)

Ban I have the Nation X TPB.   

The X Club had the Cuckoo Girls get on a machine so they can "fool" the satelites about the bullet.

Reed Richards called them and said Nice Try.

DID YOU EVEN READ THE ISSUE BAN? DID YOU? DID YOU? DID YOU?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2012)

Who was that last guy at the end of the latest X-Force?


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 4, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Who was that last guy at the end of the latest X-Force?


He is apparently called Skinless Man. Possibly a "Weapon" like Wolvy or Fantomex.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah he's a character that was hinted at in the Dark Angel Saga. There's a big statue of him.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh, this guy:



Doesn't this connect him to the the Celestials and not the Weapon Program?


----------



## Blinky (Feb 4, 2012)

Maybe or could be some random foreshadowing.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Ban I have the Nation X TPB.
> 
> The X Club had the Cuckoo Girls get on a machine so they can "fool" the satelites about the bullet.
> 
> ...


And your point is?


----------



## Slice (Feb 4, 2012)

Problem with the bullet isn't that Magneto showed who's boss and brought it back - all those "its impossible to ever get it back" speeches were stupid to begin with. As if they seriously thought she was gone forever.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2012)

No one gave a "it's impossible to get her back" speech over and over.
They said "no one knows how to get her back, and we don't know if she's alive but we'll keep an eye on her"
Then on SWORD they explained why no one knows how to rescue her, (breakworld metal seems to be very strange and volatile in behavior, resistant to magic among a great deal of other things), but they confirm that yes, she's still alive, and that hanibal lector robot confirms that yes, there is a way to save her

Then magneto did his thing.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 4, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> And your point is?



There was an X Club when Kitty returned.  So next time you question I read something or not......make sure YOU KNOW what you are talking about.  I didnt even need to read the TPB again. I'm that sure that the X Club was there.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2012)

What the hell are you babling on about?


There wasn't any x-club around years before the kitty bullet got to earth and it was close enough for anyone to do anything about it, and then later it was just too far.

Lot of scientists devised plans to handle the bullet then, for example, the fantastic four suggested teleporting in, getting kitty out, and then teleporting the bullet into the negative zone.
Alas, none of them got to do anything because they were shut out of it

The bullet isn't made of just random metals, it's made of breakworld metal whose properties are volatile and borderline magical when it comes to it's uses. Specially thanks to it's energy reactions
You couldn't break through it, because it shifts density as it goes on, you could barely interact with it, it was magically impervious and a shit ton of other scientific approaches that were tried but failed, bang on it the right way and it even breaks gravity.

There was however evidence she was alive and always a hinted way that she could be brought back.

Magneto however, whom easily ranks second or third as the most powerful villain out there and makes metalurgy and electromagnetism his personal specialty,, on a level that makes doctor doom fluster, found a way to bring her back through sheer power, experience, and technique at great personal expense.

As we were shown the bullet's made of something so insane magneto himself doesn't fully understand it

When the breakworlders come to earth, they do all sorts of freaky shit with it.

Now the x-club still couldn't  do anything about the bullet but because it would be reacted at very violently by the general comunity at large, what they did do was stall for time, by combining danger and the cuckoos on a techno-telepathic version of cerebro to cause a temporary global wide "ignorance" of the bullet, which stopped stark, pym and even richards for some time from coming up with a plan to stop it, like invading utopia and killing magneto or tossing the bullet into a negative zone and not allowing them another chance to ever save kitty, rather than trust erik to know what he was doing.
Which as it turned out, he really did.


So my point is

What the hell are you talking about? I seriously do not get why you're jersey shoring this whole situation.
It's like, not the first time we see this behavior coming from you.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 4, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Magneto however, whom easily ranks second or third as the most powerful villain out there...


Second or third?!  

I mean sure Apocalypse had his own "age",  Doom's powers are always blown out of proportion (only to be defeated Each and Every time ) and Cassandra Nova... does stuff. But second or third, not first? I demand a recount.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2012)

Doom and Loki are gold and silver
Sorry Mo


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 4, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Doom and Loki are gold and silver
> Sorry Mo


Magneto is platinum.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 4, 2012)

Kid Loki, Kid Doom and Kid Magneto.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 4, 2012)

Am I the only one who hates kid Pooky and his virtual Smallville origins?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh I liked it quite plenty actually
But half of it is how un-apocalypse he is


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2012)

I call Victor Mancha though!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 4, 2012)

I just wanted him to emerge, fully grown, give his "I'm as far beyond this world as humans are boyond mutants" and wreck Archangel's face. Then he could be like "I'm one of the good guys now,  Wolverien. Can I be your janitor? "


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 4, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I call Victor Mancha though!


Idn't know who that was so I had to wiki. 

Yeah. I'm pretty sure a plot will come up where, after all of the X-peeps are comfortable with him (except for one, there's always that one), he's gonna  start feeling less like kid Pooky and more like  Apocalypse. Then they'll be destroyed from within by his new followers... kind of rehash of the old Magneto/Xorn plot.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah, apocalipse has an habit to build himself a cult around him

But if the school is our stand-in hogwarts, will pooky be our stand-in harry potter?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 4, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah, apocalipse has an habit to build himself a cult around him
> 
> But if the school is our stand-in hogwarts, will pooky be our stand-in harry potter?


It all depends on one thing: is Wolverien our stand-in Prof. Dumbledore(?) or Snape?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, he did get his panties constantly in a twist over someone else's dead wife, that's pretty snape-ish, but if I had to assign a character, I'd say he's the moaning myrtle
Angry, short, unaging, misguided, stuck and with no idea of what's apropriate.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2012)

I kid, I kid.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2012)

He even haunted the bathroom and everything


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 4, 2012)

Watching in the theater the Moaning Myrtle part in one of the later movies (when she and Harry are alone in the bath) made me fucking uncomfortable.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2012)

Aaah, yes, the goblet of fire

The one where robert pattison dies


----------



## shit (Feb 4, 2012)

you guys watched those movies, smh


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2012)

Robbert pattison dies shit. He dies like a worthless non consequencial piece of puff

How could you not watch the shit out of that?


----------



## shit (Feb 4, 2012)

so he's diggory?
why would I want to see this pattison guy at all?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2012)

Because of twilight


----------



## shit (Feb 4, 2012)

oh
but I've successfully avoided everything twilight


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I supose if you simply _must,_ you can just youtube that one scene


Ironically speaking this movie was on tv last night


----------



## Id (Feb 5, 2012)

LIL_M0 said:


> Am I the only one who hates kid Pooky and his virtual Smallville origins?



I for one love it. Simple case of bringing Pooky out of the hood, but cant get the hood our of Pooky. 


I am anxious to see how all of this pans out.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2012)

I wanna see the four horsemen of genesis


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I wanna see the four horsemen of genesis



i'mma go out on a limb and say they will all be students


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 5, 2012)

shit said:


> you guys watched those movies, smh



I watched up to Goblet, then read the rest of the novels which were enough for me, I've never bothered with the movies afterwards.

But I should have, if only because of Rickman Snape.

And Pattison seems like a cool dude, can't blame him for accepting wads of fangirl money.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2012)

well, naturally, but until the franchise ends I can console myself 


Also, rickman snape makes up for the greater percentage of my array of reaction images


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2012)

the franchise as a whole though, it's too fantastic
I mean a ginger with two friends? Seriously? /willfarreljoke


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 8, 2012)

WTXM#5:Everyone in Toad body,Broo is becoming the 2nd Mccoy,Kid Gladiator pissed of about cells,Kitty's not pregnant but under attack and Warren recovery going to take a long time. 

Where the fuck is Wolvie going with Quire?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2012)

So they took mephisto and turned him into Mark Zuckerberg



BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I love it! It's so horrible, wrong, and rape of the character, that it's amazing!


----------



## The Big G (Feb 8, 2012)

I now ship Mephisto/Magma after reading NM #37


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2012)

My OTP forever

Hipster glasses and everything


----------



## The Big G (Feb 9, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> My OTP forever
> 
> Hipster glasses and everything



He even did the hipster glasses nose push


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

Satan has a wicked sense of humor


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 10, 2012)

GUESS WHO IS GETTING OUT OF MY LAWN?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 10, 2012)

LIL_M0 said:


> I mean sure Apocalypse had his own "age",  Doom's powers are always blown out of proportion (only to be defeated Each and Every time )



careful, i said that once and got a whole page on how doom's never actually been beaten 


LIL_M0 said:


> Am I the only one who hates kid Pooky and his virtual Smallville origins?


I thought it was funny


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Doom has been beaten, he's just not "simply just beaten" you know.
For example, FFour dumps in hell at the end of the story arc and fwooshes away
He's not impressed.
As it turns out you don't "beat" doom as much as you just "survive his intentions"

It's not like he's Loki
Now there's a guy you cannot fuck with


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 10, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> GUESS WHO IS GETTING OUT OF MY LAWN?



Hopefully Cyclops drops by the JG institute to ask to borrow Rachel. If he doesn't that's just sad.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Why does rachel exist. Everything with the convoluted summers family is just awful


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 10, 2012)

alternate timeline daughter

I wonder what it feels like to know your mom died before she ever gave birth to you


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 10, 2012)

I just wonder what would be blackheart reaction to this mepisto fiasco (funnily enough it was one done in a good way)


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 10, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> alternate timeline daughter
> 
> I wonder what it feels like to know your mom died before she ever gave birth to you



According to tvtropes it's called .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2012)

Someone quickly convince me Mephisto's characterization in New Mutants #37 is accurate and not a massive OOC.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 22, 2012)

Wolverine and the X-men#6 is coming out today.:rofl


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Someone quickly convince me Mephisto's characterization in New Mutants #37 is accurate and not a massive OOC.



Not a Scott Pilgrim fan I take it


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2012)

Someone swapped mephisto with gideon graves

There's an amazing story to be told somewhere behind that sentence


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm a big Scott Pilgrim fan. I also live in that far away place known as Toronto.

. . . But Mephisto + Scott Pilgrim stuff?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 22, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> alternate timeline daughter



Exactly. How has she not been killed off yet


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 23, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> careful, i said that once and got a whole page on how doom's never actually been beaten



I bet they didn't bring up the time Luke Cage ripped his chest plate open and disabled his main weapons circuits, through the ancient magic of punching.


----------



## Thor (Feb 23, 2012)

I recall that Shittry stomped him twice.


----------



## Kanali (Feb 23, 2012)

Thor said:


> I recall that Shittry stomped him twice.



God I hope not. Thank god Sentry is dead, he was such a terrible character in my opinion.


----------



## shit (Feb 23, 2012)

sentry was such a boss


----------



## Thor (Feb 23, 2012)

Shittry was a whiny bitch. Void was a boss.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 23, 2012)

I liked sentry in the end. The execution wasn't always great but I think overall the whole story of a guy who wanted to be a hero but was brought low by his own mental illnesses and ended up being a danger to everyone was pretty good. He was great in dark avengers as this sort of really unpredictable powderkeg that Osborn couldn't possibly keep control of.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I liked sentry in the end. The execution wasn't always great but I think overall the whole story of a guy who wanted to be a hero but was brought low by his own mental illnesses and ended up being a danger to everyone was pretty good. He was great in dark avengers as this sort of really unpredictable powderkeg that Osborn couldn't possibly keep control of.



Yeah, the only thing I didn't like was the religious stuff, although I choose to believe that that was just the void trolling, like when he claimed to be the eater of worlds.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 24, 2012)

Avengers_vs_X-Men_Program_001

Winning big time in a casino on the edge of the galaxy,while the school is under attack.Logan sure has strange priorities.

What the fuck is happening to Broo??


----------



## Kanali (Feb 24, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yeah, the only thing I didn't like was the religious stuff, although I choose to believe that that was just the void trolling, like when he claimed to be the eater of worlds.



Thats one of the things that bugged me. It seemed like his backstory/origin changed every issue. One second he was a lab assistant. Then he was a junkie, then he's Galactus, then he's the Angel of Death. That and the fact that he was pretty much retconned into being the greatest hero ever. Sheesh. And yeah Logan is going to be in for a nasty surprise


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Thats one of the things that bugged me. It seemed like his backstory/origin changed every issue. One second he was a lab assistant. Then he was a junkie, then he's Galactus, then he's the Angel of Death. That and the fact that he was pretty much retconned into being the greatest hero ever. Sheesh. And yeah Logan is going to be in for a nasty surprise



Yeah, but when you think of it as the Void trolling Bob just to get him to go further and further over the edge it's a lot better.

I think the true origin is that he's a junkie with multiple personalities who got crazy ridiculous powers, that's it. Everything else is just the void trolling.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 24, 2012)

Forgot about the first plague thing. I thought it was supposed to be like somehow the scientists effectively replicated the power of god.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 24, 2012)

Kanali said:


> Thats one of the things that bugged me. It seemed like his backstory/origin changed every issue. One second he was a lab assistant. Then he was a junkie, then he's Galactus, then he's the Angel of Death. That and the fact that he was pretty much retconned into being the greatest hero ever. Sheesh. And yeah Logan is going to be in for a nasty surprise



His origin was rarely brought up in detail in comics and nothing says he couldn't have been both a junkie and a lab assistant, since he'd been dealing with personal issues since childhood. But if it bugs you that much, the first origin tale was told by the Void and who knows how much he embellished. He also told Bob the serum could work on anybody else on Earth, and Osborn told him it only worked with his genetic code. Both of them can't be right, and both of them had reasons to lie.

The Galactus bit was obviously mocking Lindy for theorizing about stuff she had no business meddling with. And if I had just killed a guy whose power is "do anything" (Molecule Man), I'd be calling myself God for kicks too.



Petes12 said:


> Forgot about the first plague thing. I thought it was supposed to be like somehow the scientists effectively replicated the power of god.



Good idea.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> Forgot about the first plague thing. I thought it was supposed to be like somehow the scientists effectively replicated the power of god.



True.

Also, I sometimes forget that Void was just as crazy as Bob was. He may have genuinely thought he was god/galactus/angel of death/whatever, with it changing randomly.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

Rachel Grey's powers is magnetism?

The heck?


----------



## Kanali (Feb 25, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Rachel Grey's powers is magnetism?
> 
> The heck?



Its telepathy and telekinesis.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

The AvX Program Guide issue lists it as magnetism.

Ha. Editing.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 25, 2012)

Must be Bendis .


----------



## Kanali (Feb 26, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The AvX Program Guide issue lists it as magnetism.
> 
> Ha. Editing.



You're right, wow thats a pretty stupid fuck up


----------



## Taleran (Feb 29, 2012)

Man I love having just recently read a great X-Run and a Terrible X-Run that both showcase what is great and terrible about each. 

Pete you would totally enjoy John Byrne's art on Uncanny X-Men but I think Claremont would kill that book for you.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 29, 2012)

Byrne's a great artist but his Kitty Pryde wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 29, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Man I love having just recently read a great X-Run and a Terrible X-Run that both showcase what is great and terrible about each.
> 
> Pete you would totally enjoy John Byrne's art on Uncanny X-Men but I think Claremont would kill that book for you.



From what little claremont I've read, you're right its exactly what I hate. What was the good run?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

The good run was the Claremont/Byrne, and there were sections of pages I was skipping.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh whats the bad one then


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

Astonishing by Whedon/Cassaday


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 1, 2012)

oh right of course. ok taleran


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 1, 2012)

Whedon works best on TV (well, he use to, anyway).


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

For me his writing works better when it is his own creation rather than something he is already a fan of. Even then mileage may vary.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 1, 2012)

I agree he works best with his own characters, but I don't think he's bad when it come to others. 

I thought astonishing was great, and I'm sure I'm not in the minority.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 1, 2012)

I thought Joss Whedon's Astonishing X-Men was widely accepted as one of the best X-Men series so far, along with Grant Morrisons New X-Men. I would even want add Rick Remenders X-Force too if that counts.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I thought astonishing was great, and I'm sure I'm not in the minority.



No your not. To me the problems with the run are all over it. There is a ton of nostalgia he is referencing that either doesn't make sense or isn't earned at all. Whole concepts and characters he completely misses the point of from previous runs, plot lines that just vanish by the wayside for no real reason, most of the characters are sacrificed so that Whedon can give the spunky girl all the best lines.

I liked the last story arc the most even if it falls into a ton of the pitfalls of terrible sci-fi novels and the bullet thing is very silly.


----------



## shit (Mar 1, 2012)

the art is what sold astonishing x-men


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

Not gonna dispute that but I already have the UrCassaday series(Planetary) so I am good on that front.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 1, 2012)

shit said:


> the art is what sold astonishing x-men



Worth the delays.

Wimp Wolverine also sold it.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 1, 2012)

Wimp wolverine is the best bit.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't know to me that read like Whedon's admission that he had no idea how to write Wolverine so he just made it into a joke.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 1, 2012)

large part of what I like it was honestly the Cassaday art (he's my favorite superhero artist).  I recently re read the whole series about 2 months ago and I'm somewhere in between Taleran and WW


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 1, 2012)

Meh, I thought it was a funny joke, so I forgive him.

The run is flawed though. I liked maybe half of the writing.

Morrison's New X-men suffers from the opposite problem, the writing is on point, but some of the art is pretty ropey.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

Yep that is why Claremont/Byrne is still the best X-Men run by a small margin.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 1, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> The run is flawed though.



The notorious X-runs tend to be. Like you bring up, some of NXM's art can get downright *horrendous*, and different people can have different opinions about when Claremont's mega-long X-run peaked.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 1, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Yep that is why Claremont/Byrne is still the best X-Men run by a small margin.



I haven't read it, I'mma give it a go.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

Uncanny X-Men #108-109, 111-143


----------



## Parallax (Mar 1, 2012)

it's really a great great run


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 1, 2012)

@Taleran: I meant some of the Claremont/Byrne fans gravitating more towards the end of that run than the earlier.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

Where would you put the cut off point? Since I think the whole thing works really well together.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Tal admitted upfront that there's things about Claremont's writing I would hate, which for me obviously takes it out of the running for best X-run. Though I guess I should read it first?

But cmon. Whedon's overarching plots were a bit flimsy but his character stuff was all really enjoyable and definitely the highlight of the run. It's not just Kitty who gets good lines, though she is clearly the main character. Every character got good material, and cyclops especially benefited.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

I think it is also something that can be enjoyed while you are skipping speech/thought bubbles all over the place.

The storytelling is so incredibly precise with Byrne that it makes it a great read regardless of how much the words want to weigh it down.

It is a lot like how in Jack Kirby comics the characters spend a great deal of time telling you what is going on on the page but it doesn't detract because you can breeze past it.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Maybe not for you. Unnecessary captions when the art tells the story really well on its own is like a cardinal sin to me.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

It is the times it is unavoidable if you are to go back.


----------



## shit (Mar 1, 2012)

I think what tal likes is that comics back then were like 50 pages long


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2012)

Astonishing X-Men under whedon were pretty Epic.

It returned them to the status of Super-Heroes a little bit, introduced several storylines that became instantly iconic, like Danger, the Cure and S.W.O.R.D, wrote the best Scott Beast Emma and Wolverine for the past fifteen years, and had very sharp, very great story telling arc that required little speech at times.
Such as Piotr's ressurection

A style that prioritized characters and gave them an actual heart, over the back ground world churning plot, and people are still reaping the seeds planted by his run today.

Astonishing X-Men, volume 3 is simply a must read. It's good and it makes every x-title you read after it better.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 1, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Astonishing X-Men under whedon were pretty Epic.
> 
> It returned them to the status of Super-Heroes a little bit, introduced several storylines that became instantly iconic, like Danger, the Cure and S.W.O.R.D, *wrote the best Scott Beast Emma and Wolverine* for the past fifteen years, and had very sharp, very great story telling arc that required little speech at times.
> Such as Piotr's ressurection
> ...



Morrison didn't write Astonishing


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 1, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Where would you put the cut off point? Since I think the whole thing works really well together.



So do I, I just like to notice different opinions, like how some people elevate the Days of Future Past storyline rather than the Dark Phoenix Saga. 

Though "Kitty, alone in the mansion" is not a bad way to end a run either.

Others think Claremont actually peaks during the Mutant Massacre story.

Which IIRC had JRJr. art so Petes would hate it.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah Whedon wrote some iconic stories it is a shame he abandoned most of them half baked. Also most of the character work in Astonishing is just build up from New. The heavy lifting was already done Whedon just had to not fuck it up which he managed to do with certain people (Nova)


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Morrison didn't write Astonishing



Not sure Morrison fell in the past fifteen years

But Beast's fear of regressing in his evolution, the segregation of Scott as a character from Jean Grey, whimpy wolverine, and "I am Astonished" are the best moments from these characters I can ever quote.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

The Scott and Beast bits are moments that only work because of the set up in New X-Men


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2012)

Which speaks volumes to Whedon's skills as a complementary author on top of his quality original work itself


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2012)

If I were to agree. I don't. Whedon set the tone on which these characters would be treated but they've rarely hit that level again since.
With that logical reasoning one could argue NXM was only possible because of the work made by Stan Lee


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

I have never argued against that. New X-Men is all about taking what has come before and analyzing it. The first panel of the book is Wolverine slashing open a Sentinel and Cyclops telling him "Wolverine I think you can stop that now." A run like that requires the past to comment on it.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Taleran said:


> It is the times it is unavoidable if you are to go back.



Yeah but if I'm gonna make a judgment on which run is better I'm not gonna give Claremont a handicap just because he's old. It detracts from the quality, saying everyone else was doing it doesn't change anything. 





Taleran said:


> Also most of the character work in Astonishing is just build up from New. The heavy lifting was already done Whedon just had to not fuck it up which he managed to do with certain people (Nova)


Astonishing picked up on a lot of threads Morrison left behind but he also clearly had his own totally separate agenda. Bringing back Kitty and Colossus, and creating and developing a decent amount of new characters (Brand, Armor, etc) shouldn't be overlooked. And it might just be a continuation of what Morrison was doing with cyclops, but Whedon's the one that cemented him as a really strong leader.

Astonishing was more than just 'transitional' or some crap, it's had a pretty big effect on the current books.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> Yeah but if I'm gonna make a judgment on which run is better I'm not gonna give Claremont a handicap just because he's old. It detracts from the quality, saying everyone else was doing it doesn't change anything.



I'd say he also handled it much better than his contemporaries. There is a reason that block of issues has survived for so long besides pure Nostalgia.


Part of me thinks the only real reason Whedon brought back Colossus was for Claremont nostalgia porn moments because that was all the character amounted to. It is pretty blatant to.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well if I can find it I'll check it out but I'm not going to be comparing it to his contemporaries. I'm going to be comparing it to stuff I enjoy reading.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 1, 2012)

But tbh this conversation just makes me want to re-read Morrison's run more than either of the other 2


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

Morrison's run gets even better if you have read what he is commenting on. It is even structured very similar.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh yeah, always meant to ask, what's up with beast's transformation? I mean, I started the new x-men run and he's already a cat guy. Did it just happen off-panel or did I miss some 0 issue bullshit or what?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 1, 2012)

it just happened there was no issue 0


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

I am pretty sure it was just something Morrison wanted to do so he had it happen in the ether right before it.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2012)

He got shot or something, anyway, he got hurt while he was galivanting around europe with Rogue searching for Sin's diaries, so to save him Sage has to induce a secondary mutation on him
Thus, Cat beast.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 1, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> He got shot or something, anyway, he got hurt while he was galivanting around europe with Rogue searching for Sin's diaries, so to save him Sage has to induce a secondary mutation on him
> Thus, Cat beast.



That...would have happened in Xtreme X-Men right? which was by Claremont if my memory serves right...been a while since I read any of that series


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Part of me thinks the only real reason Whedon brought back Colossus was for Claremont nostalgia porn moments because that was all the character amounted to. *It is pretty blatant to.*



Not really, no. You're seeing things


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2012)

Joss Whedon is a well known major Kitty Pride fanboy.
It only makes sense that he would bring her iconic lover back for her
Besides, he didn't just bring him back. He brought him back and made him the key player of a major story arc involving the cure and break world



Was pretty powerful shit


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2012)

Not to mention the way they tricked us into thinking it was Jean Grey


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 1, 2012)

What nostalgia porn? I mean, I wouldn't know what he's referencing but the only thing I caught was Kitty mirroring Wolverine in that one end to an issue. Anything else he did was subtle enough that it didn't matter at all to the story because I never noticed anything out of place where I had to go 'oh it must be an injoke'


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 1, 2012)

and yeah when was this beast thing? cus it gets credited to morrison but i dont think it actually happened during his run?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 1, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> and yeah when was this beast thing? cus it gets credited to morrison but i dont think it actually happened during his run?



Didn't Morrison introduce Secondary Mutations? Isn't that where that comes from?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> and yeah when was this beast thing? cus it gets credited to morrison but i dont think it actually happened during his run?





Banhammer said:


> He got shot or something, anyway, he got hurt while he was galivanting around europe with Rogue searching for Sin's diaries, so to save him Sage has to induce a secondary mutation on him
> Thus, Cat beast.



X-treme x-men I think was the name. It had bishop, storm, and rescue, a half shi'ar, half australian josh foley looking version of darwin


----------



## Taleran (Mar 2, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Not really, no. You're seeing things



He is brought back mainly to Throw people at things and to fight Sebastian Shaw before remembering oh right this guy (even though he isn't real) absorbs kinetic energy and get dropped.

That is the whole deal with Colossus in the Claremont run he is the strongest but all the villains he is thrown against are almost designed to take him down. Until the Mutant X thing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm pretty sure he was brought back mainly for the purposes of the break world arc and his overall arc with kitty, not just to "throw people at things".


----------



## Taleran (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't know man there are at least 4 times he does it in 25 issues.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2012)

Pretty sure the giant wall painting where he crushes a planetary core and launches the entire break world arc where a civilization lives in panic of him is pretty relevant too.

Among other things, like you know, the love story

But hey, it's not like his power is having a master's degree in quantum punching
Super strength, armored skin. Seems pretty straightfoward to me


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2012)

Not to mention the mechanics of  Breakworld ressurection have been re-utilized for reasons of plot (such as recovering cyclops, kitty and the breakworld ogre lady), instead of a convenient clone body stock, like in War Machine, which helps make it one of the more reasonable ressurections in comic book history


----------



## Taleran (Mar 2, 2012)

Feel like this has been a can of worms I should have just left the lid on.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2012)

Eh. I like it. It's one of the better discussions, once we consider we've been droning on about "who would win in a AvsX fight" for months


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 2, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Joss Whedon is a well known major Kitty Pride fanboy.
> It only makes sense that he would bring her iconic lover back for her
> Besides, he didn't just bring him back. He brought him back and made him the key player of a major story arc involving the cure and break world


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2012)

ghstwrld dislikes it.
I win.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 2, 2012)

I liked it quite a bit. The breakworld plot was a bit out there, but I think it was executed well.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 2, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Eh. I like it. It's one of the better discussions, once we consider we've been droning on about "who would win in a AvsX fight" for months



Fucking this. 

Anyway what other X-books from the past are worth noting?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2012)

"past" for me only goes so far. The ninetees were freaky and ever so liefieldian, and once you back thirty years, then the demons come at night.

New X-Men is therefore perfect that way.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I liked it quite a bit. The breakworld plot was a bit out there, but I think it was executed well.



"Hospital? You have a word for it?"




Pretty good for what I always was just world of warcraft orcs in space


----------



## Taleran (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah who spoke english except or certain phrases that were different just to give them a sci-fi tinge



> Anyway what other X-books from the past are worth noting?



Joe Casey / Jos? Ladr?nn on Cable.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Yeah who spoke english except or certain phrases that were different just to give them a sci-fi tinge


There are plenty of untranslatable words out there, such as schadenfreude or saudade.
Eskimos hve fifteen difrent words for Snow.
A people's language is the defining catalog for their values. 

I thought the fact that civilization did not understand the concept of a place where the sick andinjured went to for healing and care  was a nice touch


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 2, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I liked it quite a bit. The breakworld plot was a bit out there, but I think it was executed well.




No, it wasn't.

I'm still pressed by the final issue.  We waited months for it, and all we get are bad self-conscious dialogs like Brand's rape line, and lots of empty signifiers of spectacle and fun that aren't actually either of those things.  They're stringed together in such a way that's supposed to make the audience bypass the ridiculous plot long enough to become enamored by the next one, and they totally fail to do so.

No, Earth's heroes appearing out of nowhere and doing much of nothing didn't make me forget that they're taking up lots of precious space, space that should be dedicated to dealing with long-standing storylines, like the ones involving Cassie Nova, Lockheed, and Cerebra (or whatever her name is), that are mostly unresolved and hanging.  No, Kitty hurtling through space as a giant bullet didn't make me forget that she doesn't totally devastate the Earth by phasing a giant bullet through it.  And so on and so on.

I can't.



Banhammer said:


> ghstwrld dislikes it.
> I win.



Please.  You love Dollhouse too; you're a stan.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, the Cassie Nova thing, I'm pretty sure Whedon told the complete Nova story he wanted to tell and he expected someone else to pick up the 'she might've escaped into armor' thing if they wanted to.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 3, 2012)

How did kitty devastate the earth by phasing the giant bullet?

I dunno, I'm not going to defend it any more than that it had it's faults but overall I thought it was really enjoyable.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2012)

ghstwrld said:


> Please.  You love Dollhouse too; you're a stan.



Except Dollhouse was also pretty great


----------



## mali (Mar 3, 2012)

X23 seems good, especially the art.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh and I forgot to mention the Miller/Claremont Wolverine thing and Enemy of the State by Millar and Romita Jr back in that other post.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2012)

Enemy of the state was a mixed bag of quality and wolverine.
On one hand, it had great concept, great villains, JRJR's art fit, quite nicely.
On another hand.. Well, I'm not allowed to talk about it any more


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2012)

Agreed.  I liked the art and even the concept.  But it was too fucking long.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 3, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> How did kitty devastate the earth by phasing the giant bullet?
> 
> I dunno, I'm not going to defend it any more than that it had it's faults but overall I thought it was really enjoyable.



Well, for one thing, Kitty disrupts electrical fields/systems and Earth has one...



Banhammer said:


> Except Dollhouse was also pretty great


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if X-Men will start to mix more in the mainstream Marvel stories that are not exclusively mutant related after AvsX. Although I'm not sure why or how? But it would be nice to see if done right. Like perhaps another Avengers team (Mighty Avengers) featuring another X-Man, or two. I dunno.

And Dollhouse was good.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 3, 2012)

We already have three avengers books (Four books if you count Academy and five teams if you count The Great Lakes Avengers) and another one on the way (Avengers Assemble the movie tie in) we don't need another avengers book


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2012)

Case in point: Ghstwrld hates Dollhouse

Another point for me I guess


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 3, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> We already have three avengers books (Four books if you count Academy and five teams if you count The Great Lakes Avengers) and another one on the way (Avengers Assemble the movie tie in) we don't need another avengers book




None of those books you mentioned are proper Avengers books so no they do not count. I am talking about superhero team books.

Only Avengers, New Avengers and Secret Avengers count that are around right now.

Mighty Avengers could be for slightlyl lesser known heroes.

Oh no wait, Defenders is like that I guess, but there is no mutant on that team.

I just wan t more X-Men/mutant interaction.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 3, 2012)

I wouldn't call Defenders the team where all the less known heroes go, considering Surfer, Namor and Strange are on it. 

anyways I wouldn't be opposed to another Avengers book...so long as we ditch New Avengers for Mighty. we don't need four seperate teams of Avengers running around...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 3, 2012)

ghstwrld said:


> Well, for one thing, Kitty disrupts electrical fields/systems and Earth has one...



Eh, I just kinda thought she couldn't distrupt the electrical field of the entire earth, but would just mess up machines within the area of the bullet. I'm okay with one sciencey plot whole though. 

And dollhouse wasn't terrible...but it might have been whedon's worst.[
QUOTE=Emperor Joker;42261098]I wouldn't call Defenders the team where all the less known heroes go, considering Surfer, Namor and Strange are on it. [/QUOTE]

Iron Fist is pretty popular too. Really the only less known character is she hulk. I'd say it's more fringe characters? If that makes sense.



> anyways I wouldn't be opposed to another Avengers book...so long as we ditch New Avengers for Mighty. we don't need four seperate teams of Avengers running around...



I don't know, I still think there's potential in the "laid back street level avengers lead by luke cage" concept. Like if Jeff Parker, Nick Spencer, or Kathryn Immonen got on that I'd be interested in it.

Assemble is the only truly unecessary book. I feel like the only reason it was created was for bendis and bagley, and now bendis is leaving the avengers? Just kill it. 

But what would make Mighty different from Adjectiveless?


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 3, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> ...Iron Fist is pretty popular too. Really the only less known character is she hulk. I'd say it's more fringe characters? If that makes sense...But what would make Mighty different from Adjectiveless?


Yes Fringe characters is what I meant. Just not the Avengers characters depicted as the main or even secondary ones you would think of. Something like that.

Honestly I dunno how Mighty Avengers could/would bedifferent. It is just a pplace for some lesser known or fringe characters to finally get some recognition.

Perhaps a more 90's-ish team? I dunno.

And as long as the writer was good it wouldn't matter too much about the characters or premise.

Possible examples of what teams could handle:

Avengers = Global Threats
New Avengers = Local Threats
Secret Avengers = 'Underground' Threats
Defenders = International Threats? / Magical Threats?
Mighty Avengers = Space Threats?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 3, 2012)

Those are all lesser known characters.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2012)

New Avengers are New York threats, Mighty Avengers are global threats, Secret Avengers are underground threats and Future Foundation are science/cosmic threats


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Mar 3, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> Avengers = Global Threats
> New Avengers = Local Threats
> Secret Avengers = 'Underground' Threats
> Defenders = International Threats? / Magical Threats?
> Mighty Avengers = Space Threats?



The Defenders also deal with cosmic threats regularly if I'm not mistaken, since they fought against guys like Nebulon and Grandmaster a couple of times. Plus there is that story arc by Steve Gerber where they team up with the Guardians of the Galaxy to stop the Badoon empire.

They pretty much face mystic threats mostly, but deal with local, cosmic and international threats too depending of the situation.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2012)

> And dollhouse wasn't terrible...but it might have been whedon's worst.


Beneath the early executive meddling, dollhouse went quickly from confusing but with a heart to pretty great
By the end of season one it hit the prologue that made everything from season one and everything in season 2 amazing


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 4, 2012)

lol

Caro having magic spinal fluid didn't fill in any of the holes.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2012)

No, the five season minimum Fox promised Whedon probably would have though
The final episodes of the second season were the best wrap up humanly manageable


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> Avengers = Global Threats
> New Avengers = Local Threats
> Secret Avengers = 'Underground' Threats
> Defenders = International Threats? / Magical Threats?
> Mighty Avengers = Space Threats?



Yeah Defenders does Space threats, as does future foundation.

The only thing I could think of Mighty Avengers doing is being more involved with governments and politics. When it's not simply a matter of "hey go smash that bad guy!" but there's potential political ramifications involved.

But I think we can all agree that Avengers Assemble is pointless? I mean Bendis / Bagley is always good, but with Bendis leaving avengers, yeah...pointless.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2012)

I think there is a difference between having all those teams exist in the Marvel U and giving them all books because they exist in the Marvel U.

It is very much the same with the xbooks lots of the times there are books that have no real purpose to exist because the creator isn't really doing anything but keeping the trademark in function in use for someone to come along and do something stand out with it, if that even happens.

Oh and as to Dollhouse I think the failure of that is on Whedon where as the failure of Firefly is on FOX. I think people overestimate the appeal the guy has outside his very niche fan base.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I think there is a difference between having all those teams exist in the Marvel U and giving them all books because they exist in the Marvel U.
> 
> It is very much the same with the xbooks lots of the times there are books that have no real purpose to exist because the creator isn't really doing anything but keeping the trademark in function in use for someone to come along and do something stand out with it, if that even happens.



Oh yeah, I'm not saying that any new Avengers title should exist (and assemble should be axed). I'm just saying if they WERE going to add another, a more political one is the only way I could see. Although really Secret should cover that, so it's pointless.



> Oh and as to Dollhouse I think the failure of that is on Whedon where as the failure of Firefly is on FOX.



Agreed


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2012)

I disagree, but it's a free country


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2012)

I mean it wasn't all that bad of a show, but the ratings just weren't there, and I can't fault Fox for cancelling it. Now airing episodes out of order and putting out bad adverts / marketing and THEN cancelling after one season due to ratings, that's different.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2012)

Promising Five seasons/ Airing episodes out of order / putting out bad adverts / moving it to a Friday slot for Vampire Diaries benefit or something/ then canceling out of ratings

Seriously, I don't fault people for holding the non immediate pay off of the series, in the first four or five episodes it's really hard to see Dollhouse past the brothel itself.
Once you do though, a big fucking world starts to form and you go "woah, this shit is going BIG".


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2012)

If your show doesn't catch people season 1 you should never expect to get five. I am sorry but that is incredibly foolish.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2012)

The shaw caught me on season one though.

The five seasons thing becomes a valid point when one wishes to talk about untouched plot points


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2012)

Did fox really promise 5 seasons? There's no way they would do that without having a few "buts" and asterisks in there.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2012)

Pretty much. They had to, to convince whedon to come back after Firefly.

But you know, promises, promises.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2012)

Catching you and catching enough people to do five seasons are two different things.

I can see them going "Hey Joss we are gonna do this right and if it has fans then we will let you go as long as you want."

I am sorry to say but the show didn't have enough fans and they didn't continue with it. Welome to the world of Network TV something for some odd reason Joss Whedon is so attached to.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2012)

There's a lot more to it, but there's also enough room for us to feel differently.

I thought it was mysterious, sleek, well designed, captivating, charming, and it grew very fast from a programmable action brothel to contemplations of the soul, mind, choices, what defines us, corporate cruelty, and the EndGame was huge WHAM episode

That series was definitely going places. I'm sorry not everyone saw it that way.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2012)

he should just go to HBO.  It's the reason why shows like The Wire weren't cancelled despite the less than stellar (by HBO standards) ratings


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2012)

That brilliantly acted moment when Topher imprints Victor with Topher


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2012)

Parallax said:


> he should just go to HBO.  It's the reason why shows like The Wire weren't cancelled despite the less than stellar (by HBO standards) ratings



Yeah, I don't know why Whedon is so attached to network TV. He'd obviously do better in cable or premium channels. Or heck, if Netflix's production arm gets off the ground that could be a good fit.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2012)

he'd probably also have much more creative freedom.  It seems like an obvious choice really.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 5, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> That brilliantly acted moment when Topher imprints Victor with Topher


Yeah that was great. I thought that all the 'dolls' were really good actors.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2012)

He hasn't done TV for a while though

Considering it was the only series he did between Angel and films and webseries, I'd wager maybe he did move on


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, and now he's making terrible movies again.

Fancy that.  



tari101190 said:


> Yeah that was great. I thought that all the 'dolls' were really good actors.



Even Eliza Dushku? 

Homegirl's range is hilariously limited.  It's almost like she expects the costumes to do all of the work for her.

Dichen and Enver slay her in practically every episode.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 6, 2012)

ghstwrld said:


> ...Dichen and Enver slay her in practically every episode.


Dushku wasn't bad, but the others did seem like they were better.


----------



## shit (Mar 6, 2012)

I keep coming in this thread expecting x-book discussion


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 6, 2012)

ghstwrld said:


> Yes, and now he's making terrible movies again.
> 
> Fancy that.



He's made only 2 movies, and serenity wasn't terrible and you haven't seen avengers yet.



> Even Eliza Dushku?
> 
> Homegirl's range is hilariously limited.  It's almost like she expects the costumes to do all of the work for her.
> 
> Dichen and Enver slay her in practically every episode.



Yeah she was...not awesome.


----------



## Thor (Mar 6, 2012)

New Mutants/Journey to Mystery crossover.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm not happy with the Wolverine series.

I started at issue one of the new series #1. Ity was fine I guess until issue #14. He went to hell, came back, had revenge and it ended on a sad note. OK.

Then it was some random stuff I was not interested in. Then they re-numbered it back to the #300's which was slightly annoying too. And now apparently it has been revealed that Wolverine has been in hell all along. Great.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 6, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> I'm not happy with the Wolverine series.
> 
> I started at issue one of the new series #1. Ity was fine I guess until issue #14. He went to hell, came back, had revenge and it ended on a sad note. OK.
> 
> Then it was some random stuff I was not interested in. Then they re-numbered it back to the #300's which was slightly annoying too. And now apparently it has been revealed that Wolverine has been in hell all along. Great.



There will be no hating on Jason Aaron's work while I'm around.

As for Wolverine being Hell all this time...WRONG!

If you remember in the last issue...he went into the cave of the *MIND NINJAS*! He's clearly in a mind trap thinking he's in hell


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2012)

ghstwrld said:


> Yes, and now he's making terrible movies again.
> 
> Fancy that.



Ghstwrld doesn't like Dr Horrible.

Another point for me.


----------



## shit (Mar 6, 2012)

god dammit, why does marvel insist I buy new mutants?
just let me drop it!


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2012)

it's pretty easy actually

just don't reach for it so you don't have to buy it.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

One does not simply not pick up Kid Loki


----------



## Thor (Mar 7, 2012)

I like Kid Loki shoved down my throat. Make me gag Marvel, make me gag.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2012)

The Big G said:


> There will be no hating on Jason Aaron's work while I'm around.
> 
> As for Wolverine being Hell all this time...WRONG!
> 
> If you remember in the last issue...he went into the cave of the *MIND NINJAS*! He's clearly in a mind trap thinking he's in hell



Were you going for the Spacey Luthor "WRONG!" there? Because that's exactly how I read that.

And since I barely read New Mutants, the first thing I thought of when I saw the crossover is how much I wanna see kid Loki hang out with hipster Mephisto


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

Allofmychipsters.jpeg


----------



## Taleran (Mar 7, 2012)

The Big G said:


> There will be no hating on Jason Aaron's work while I'm around.
> 
> As for Wolverine being Hell all this time...WRONG!
> 
> If you remember in the last issue...he went into the cave of the *MIND NINJAS*! He's clearly in a mind trap thinking he's in hell



I stopped reading after the end of Wolverine & Offspring which was after Wolverine RIP and right before Wolverine Incorporated.

The main book feels like lesser stuff now and Aaron is gone soon anyway.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2012)

Namor x Hope best bros forever 



EDIT: tagged since I guess its kinda spoilery. From the most recent UXM.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 7, 2012)

I like UXM more than Wolverine's book. Even with land art


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 7, 2012)

Scarecrow Red said:


> The Defenders also deal with cosmic threats regularly if I'm not mistaken, since they fought against guys like Nebulon and Grandmaster a couple of times. Plus there is that story arc by Steve Gerber where they team up with the Guardians of the Galaxy to stop the Badoon empire.
> 
> They pretty much face mystic threats mostly, but deal with local, cosmic and international threats too depending of the situation.



The Defenders also fought against Null the Living Darkness aka the proto-Void.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I like UXM more than Wolverine's book. Even with land art



For me it's about equal, which honestly says a lot considering how much I despise Land art.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2012)

You are both wrong.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes you are.
For X-Club came out today

"I heard you madisson"
"Through the mystical power of love?"
"No. Through the microchip I implanted in your brain"
""


----------



## The Big G (Mar 7, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Were you going for the Spacey Luthor "WRONG!" there? Because that's exactly how I read that.



Its what I was going for yeah


----------



## The Big G (Mar 7, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I stopped reading after the end of Wolverine & Offspring which was after Wolverine RIP and right before Wolverine Incorporated.
> 
> The main book feels like lesser stuff now and Aaron is gone soon anyway.



But his run has been bad ass, he resurrected Sabertooth! 



Petes12 said:


> I like UXM more than Wolverine's book. Even with land art



Looking at Land's art is like passing a kidney stone


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 7, 2012)

Land's art can be perfectly passable through your urethra.

Sometimes.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 7, 2012)

It has not been too interesting. I only liked the hell stuff.

Plus I liked the Jae Lee covers. Once those stopped, I stopped.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Mar 7, 2012)

The Big G said:


> But his run has been bad ass, he resurrected Sabertooth!



And killed off Silver Samurai.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

Neither of which, a good thing


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Looking at Land's art is like passing a kidney stone



its slightly better lately i think because he stopped using porn and started using celebrities entirely for his references 

but yeah mainly im trying to say gillen is the fucking man


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

Saint Gillen


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2012)

I wonder how much having to tie in to AvX has affected him. Like I feel like if they gave gillen a decent artist and just let him go nuts the results would be even better than what we're getting now.

But yes, all praise Saint Gillen.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 8, 2012)

He may be hipster scum but the fucker can write.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow he looks a lot like the Dean from community. This is kind of hilarious.




Oh, and here's a new interview from him on Uncanny:

It’s the difference between being the Smiths and Joy Division, and I think we’re more like the Smiths. You can dance to us.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 8, 2012)

but

you can dance to Joy Division too


----------



## Blinky (Mar 8, 2012)

You can dance to anything. It's just some things make you look like less of a prick if you dance to it.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 10, 2012)

It seems like this weeks theme is once again the "let's play everyone's favorite "guess whos the de-ranged out of control lunatic attacking the innocent" game" again


----------



## Blinky (Mar 10, 2012)

i blame Cyclops hes a big homoface


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 10, 2012)

Speaking of Cyclops...I really liked AOA #1.

The art is good enough to suck me in, plus I love the whole 'ruined world' aspect of the story. I don't like how Jean and Sabertooth have no powers though. PLus practicially all the iconic characters are dead so I'm not sure what is gonna happen with the mutants. But the eXtinction human team are very cool.


----------



## shit (Mar 10, 2012)

zombie sentry died

such horseshit on so many levels


----------



## Blinky (Mar 10, 2012)

All Sentries must die


----------



## shit (Mar 10, 2012)

all blinkies must shut up


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 10, 2012)

Blinky said:


> All Sentries must die



The one from What If? #200 is still out there, available for a planet-sized hug.


----------



## Kanali (Mar 10, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> Speaking of Cyclops...I really liked AOA #1.
> 
> The art is good enough to suck me in, plus I love the whole 'ruined world' aspect of the story. I don't like how Jean and Sabertooth have no powers though. PLus practicially all the iconic characters are dead so I'm not sure what is gonna happen with the mutants. But the eXtinction human team are very cool.



Yeah I really dislike the idea of de-powering them. I don't much care for the new main characters either but seeing Cyclops brightened up the issue for me.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 10, 2012)

Charcan said:


> The one from What If? #200 is still out there, available for a planet-sized hug.



He must die too.

crisis of infinite Sentries.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 14, 2012)

hilarious! marvel must be noticing a lot of returning 90s fans with the dc relaunch or something


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 14, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> hilarious! marvel must be noticing a lot of returning 90s fans with the dc relaunch or something



oh it's coming back...can we ditch  one or two x-books first.

Wonder if Claremont will be returning as well since he wrote the first Xtreme X-men


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 15, 2012)

Written by Frank Miller, art by rob liefield and ed Mcguinness. Story by Mountain Dew Surge.

EXTREME!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 15, 2012)

I disdain anything so infantile that it sees the need to miss spell the already silly word that is Extreme.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 15, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I disdain anything so infantile that it sees the need to miss spell the already silly word that is Extreme.



I was going to X-amine the inevitability of Marvel X-ing everything that can be X-ed, then remembered X-Factor already named a story X-aminations.

Twice.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 15, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Written by Frank Miller, art by rob liefield and ed Mcguinness. Story by Mountain Dew Surge.
> 
> EXTREME!!!!



And starring the one & only.....
*

ADAM X THE X-TREME*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 15, 2012)

DEM BRAIDS 

I wish my hair was long enough to braid it like that --
-- WITH X-TREME PREJUDICE!!!


----------



## shit (Mar 15, 2012)

this might embarrass me right out of comics


----------



## The Big G (Mar 15, 2012)

shit said:


> this might embarrass me right out of comics



ether get on the bus or get the fuck out the way brah


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2012)

Peaked in on X-23 just to see what was happening

Running naked in the woods with a pack of wolves again


Nothing to do here.


----------



## shit (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd be glad it's ending, but nothing of note ever happened in that book anyway so I was never missing anything by skipping it


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 16, 2012)

i always heard x-23 was actually pretty good, i just had no interest in it anyway.


----------



## shit (Mar 16, 2012)

I didn't say it wasn't good
just wasn't relevant


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 16, 2012)

shouldnt the quality be the main factor for relevance?


----------



## shit (Mar 17, 2012)

well it's not terrific and it's not a character I care about

so no


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 17, 2012)

It has some pretty good issues but it was pretty much filler a lot o f the times
Laura works best as part of an ensemble


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 18, 2012)

Well well....I knew we weren't done with those characters yet...but damn I wish we could ditch a few x-books before we bring another one in.


----------



## shit (Mar 18, 2012)

they lost me at dazzler


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 18, 2012)

i don't see extreme having a long profitable life ahead of it.


----------



## shit (Mar 18, 2012)

pak's fanfiction comic


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 18, 2012)

It's an adamantine laced cowboy wolverine and a sassy sidekick.

Good Lord.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 18, 2012)

shit said:


> pak's fanfiction comic



Pretty much this.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 18, 2012)

wait, let me correct myself

It's an adamantine laced cowboy wolverine and a sassy sidekick aaaaaaaaaaand

Scott's love interest.

Again


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Mar 20, 2012)

Speaking of Greg Pak, is his Magneto: Testament book any good? I'm just curious about it.


----------



## shit (Mar 20, 2012)

yes it's fantastic

probably best thing he's ever done by far


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, it's quite easily X-Franchise iconic history.


----------



## shit (Mar 20, 2012)

I thought the herr skull mini was very decent but for some reason I don't remember the end at all
Was it that unremarkable or did I miss the last ish?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2012)

It was decent, but you're gonna have to do better than the red skull if you wanna keep me interested
I too skipped on that series


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2012)

Unit is back


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 28, 2012)

Astonishing Xmen #48: Warbird is awesome,marry her already Bobby.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2012)

wolverine is being mindwiped to attack one of his friends, do a shot


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 28, 2012)

X-force justifies its otherworld arc this month. Though I still wish it had a different artist. It's not the style I don't like so much as it's just kind of hard to read.  Everything's too muddied


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 29, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> X-force justifies its otherworld arc this month. Though I still wish it had a different artist. It's not the style I don't like so much as it's just kind of hard to read.  Everything's too muddied


I liked the ending of Otherworld. I like Remender's writing. But I am also glad the arc is over. Anything can be a good story if the writing is good. Plus endings are hard, but this ending seemed decent enough due to how it was resolved and portrayed. 

I really hated the art. It was hard to read, but only because each page was a mess of colours and tick lines. It wasdifficult for my eyes to navigate over the page.

Atleast next issue is Phil Noto who draws very plain and easy. A small story about Wolvy, Deadpool and Nichtcrawler after AOA Iceman.

And after that is someone good for a good while. Don't remember the name though


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, I feel bad about it, but I just couldn't read the latest Uncanny X force arc. I tried, but it just is not pleasing to the eyes at all.Good to know that Phil Noto is on the next arc.

And I know nothing about Unit but he is the shit.

Astonishing was pretty awesome. Liked seeing Iceman wreck that helicopter.


----------



## Kanali (Mar 29, 2012)

The ending of the Otherworld arc was good but I hated the rest of it. The art was unappealing and the story extremely meh. I extremely dislike pretty much anything to do with Otherworld and Captain Britain (although I've only read very little). I guess my standards were set too high by Age of Archangel


----------



## shit (Mar 29, 2012)

I think we can all agree the art was bad and held back the arc, but the guy can draw backgrounds

also, fantomex gets his face cut off and then just puts it back on?
like...
what?


----------



## Kanali (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah that was so fucking weird


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 29, 2012)

his mask holds it in place for now i guess?


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 29, 2012)

I thought he had a healing factor and had an enhanced human physiology?


----------



## shit (Mar 29, 2012)

that'd make sense I guess

speaking of healing factors, why didn't they take that ultra powerful weapon slave of fantomex's with them?
did he get destroyed or something and I forgot?


----------



## Blinky (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't they just keep him in The World?


----------



## shit (Mar 29, 2012)

but           why


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 29, 2012)

You mean ?

I think of him as "The World's Guardian." He isn't a member of X-Force. I'm guessing he will only ever be used in a dire emergency that Fantomex cannot handle.

Fantomex will have to be in a situation wheree he can get his gun out, re-grow the world, go in, search for Ultimaton, tell him to follow him, re-shrink the world, and then finally fight.

Plus The World is supposed to be kept hidden and secret.


----------



## shit (Mar 29, 2012)

I could've sworn he was in the first issue of this arc, or maybe that was ... the cyborg guy, forget his name


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2012)

shit said:


> I could've sworn he was in the first issue of this arc, or maybe that was ... the cyborg guy, forget his name



Deathlok? I don't think he's a full member of X-Force either


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 29, 2012)

Deathlok is basicially a member. But he is teaching at the Mutant Academy now I think.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 29, 2012)

Deathlok was supposed to be a member but.. him not being in this arc may mean he's not anymore.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 3, 2012)

Wolverine and the Xmen #8 when??


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 3, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

